# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  सत्संग अमृत

## ravi chacha

संत श्री आशारामजी आश्रम

*निवेदन*
मनुष्य का जन्म धरती पर इसलिए होता है कि वह अपने आत्मस्वरूप को पहचान ले और अपने आत्मिक आनंद का अनुभव कर ले। इसी आनंद की अनुभूति के लिए वह बाहर भागता फिरता है। और उसे प्राप्त करने के लिए जिन-जिन सहारों को वह हीरा समझकर पकड़ता है, हाथ में आते ही वे पत्थर सिद्ध हो जाते हैं। संयोगवशात् ही उसको कोई ऐसा स्थान मिलता है जो उसके व्यथित, थके हुए हृदय को शांति और शीतलता का अनुभव करा पाये और वह स्थान है 'महापुरुषों का सत्संग'।
सत्संग तार देता है, कुसंग डुबो देता है। इसलिए आप भी यदि सत्संग में जाओगे, अच्छा संग करोगे और सदग्रन्थों का अध्ययन करोगे तो आपका चरित्र उज्जवल होगा और जीवन ऊँचा बनेगा।
श्री हनुमान प्रसाद पोद्दारजी ने कहा हैः 'जिसकोक अपने जीवन में एक बार भी सच्चे संत के दर्शन, उपदेश और करस्पर्श का सौभाग्य प्राप्त हो जाता है, वह परम आनन्द और परम शान्ति का सहज ही अधिकारी हो जाता है।'
संत-दर्शन, संतसेवा और सत्संग का कितना अमोघ फल होता है, सत्संग से जीवन की उन्नत बनाने की कैसी-कैसी कलाएँ सीखने को मिलती हैं, इसका सुंदर विवेचन प्रातः स्मरणीय विश्ववंदनीय पूज्य संत श्री आशारामजी बापू की अमृतवाणी में बारम्बार आया है। प्रस्तुत पुस्तक में उस सत्संग-अमृत में से कुछ प्रेरक प्रसंगों को संकलन किया गया है। प्रिय पाठको ! आप सभी इस पावन प्रसाद का बार-बार सेवन करके अवश्य लाभान्वित हों।

----------


## ravi chacha

*तीन दुर्लभ चीजें*
भगवान शंकराचार्य जी कहते हैं- 'जगत में दुर्लभ क्या है ?'
सदगुरु, सत्संगति और ब्रह्मविचार।
सदगुरु मिल जायें और मनुष्य की अपनी योग्यता न हो तो सदगुरु से ब्रह्मविचार, ब्रह्मचर्चा, ब्रह्मध्यान, परमात्म-साक्षात्कार नहीं कर पायेगा। सदगुरु मिल गये लेकिन अपनी योग्यता नहीं है, तत्परता नहीं है तो मनुष्य उनसे भी ईँट, चूना, लोहा, लक्कड़ आदि संसार की तुच्छ चीजें चाहता है। जिसकी अपनी कुछ आध्यात्मिक कमाई है, अपने कुछ पुण्य हैं वह सदगुरु से सत् तत्त्व की जिज्ञासा करेगा। 'संसार का बंधन कैसे छूटे ? आँख सदा के लिए बंद हो जाये, इन नेत्रों की ज्योति कम हो जाये उसके पहले आत्मज्योति की जगमगाहट कैसे हो ? कुटुम्बीजन मुँह मोड़ लें उसके पहले अपने सर्वश्वरस्वरूप की मुलाकात कैसे हो ?' – ऐसे प्रश्न करने वाला, आत्मविचार और आत्म-प्यास से भरा हुआ जो साधक है, वही सदगुरु का पूरा लाभ उठाता है। बाकी तो जैसे कोई सम्राट प्रसन्न हो जाय और कोई उससे चना-चिउड़ा और चार पैसे की च्युइंगम-चॉकलेट माँगे, वैसे ही ब्रह्मवेत्ता सदगुरु प्राप्त हो जायें और उनसे संसार की चीजें प्राप्त करके अपने को भाग्यवान मान ले, वह नन्हें-मुन्ने बच्चे जैसा है जो तुच्छ खिलौनों में खुश हो जाता है।
पाताललोक, मृत्युलोक और स्वर्गलोक-इन तीनों लोकों में सदगुरु, सत्संगति और ब्रह्मविचार की प्राप्ति दुर्लभ है। ये तीन चीजें जिसे मिल गयीं, चाहे उसे और कुछ नहीं मिला, फिर भी वह सबसे ज्यादा भाग्यवान है। बाहर की सब चीजें हों, केवल ये तीन चीजें नहीं हों तो भले चार दिन के लिए उसे भाग्यवान मान लो, सामाजिक दृष्टि से उसे बड़ा मान लो लेकिन वास्तव में उसने जीवन का फल नहीं पाया।

----------


## ravi chacha

संतसेवा का फल
(पूज्य बापू जी के सत्संग-प्रवचन से)क
तैलंग स्वामी बड़े उच्चकोटि के संत थे। वे 280 साल तक धरती पर रहे। रामकृष्ण परमहंस के उनके काशी में दर्शन किये तो बोलेः ''साक्षात् विश्वनाथजी इनके शरीर में निवास करते हैं।" उन्होंने तैलंग स्वामी को 'काशी के सचल विश्वनाथ' नाम से प्रचारित किया।

----------


## ravi chacha

तैलंग स्वामी जी का जन्म दक्षिण भारत के विजना जिले के होलिया ग्राम में हुआ था। बचपन में उनका नाम शिवराम था। शिवराम का मन अन्य बच्चों की तरह खेलकूद में नहीं लगता था। जब अन्य बच्चे खेल रहे होते तो वे मंदिर के प्रांगण में अकेले चुपचाप बैठकर एकटक आकाश की ओर या शिवलिंग को निहारते रहते। कभी किसी वृक्ष के नीचे बैठे-बैठे ही समाधिस्थ हो जाते। लड़के का रंग-ढंद देखकर माता-पिता को चिंता हुई कि कहीं यह साधु बन गया तो !

----------


## ravi chacha

उन्होंने उनका विवाह कराने का मन बना लिया। शिवराम को जब इस बात का पता चला तो वे माँ से बोलेः "माँ ! मैं विवाह नहीं करूँगा, मैं तो साधु बनूँगा। अपने आत्मा की, परमेश्वर की सत्ता का ज्ञान पाऊँगा, सामर्थ्य पाऊँगा।" माता-पिता के अति आग्रह करने पर वे बोलेः "अगर आप लोग मुझे तंग करोगे तो फिर कभी मेरा मुँह नहीं देख सकोगे।"

----------


## ravi chacha

माँ ने कहाः "बेटा ! मैंने बहुत परिश्रम करके, कितने-कितने संतों की सेवा करके तुझे पाया है। मेरे लाल ! जब तक मैं जिंदा रहूँ तब तक तो मेरे साथ रहो, मैं मर जाऊँ फिर तुम साधु हो जाना। पर इस बात का पता जरूर लगाना कि संत के दर्शन और उनकी सेवा का क्या फल होता है।"
"माँ ! मैं वचन देता हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ समय बाद माँ तो चली गयी भगवान के धाम और वे बन गये साधु। काशी में जाकर बड़े-बड़े विद्वानों, संतों से सम्पर्क किया। कई ब्राह्मणों, साधु-संतों से प्रश्न पूछा लेकिन किसी ने ठोस उत्तर नहीं दिया कि संत-सान्निध्य और संत-सेवा का यह-यह फल होता है। यह तो जरूर बताया कि
एक घड़ी आधी घड़ी, आधी में पुनि आध।
तुलसी संगत साध की, हरे कोटि अपराध।।

----------


## ravi chacha

परंतु यह पता नहीं चला कि पूरा फल क्या होता है। इन्होंने सोचा, 'अब क्या करें ?'
किसी साधु ने कहाः "बंगाल में बर्दवान जिले की कटवा नगरी में गंगाजी के तट पर उद्दारणपुर नाम का एक महाश्मशान है, वहीं रघुनाथ भट्टाचार्य स्मृति ग्रंथ लिख रहे हैं। उनकी स्मृति बहुत तेज है। वे तुम्हारे प्रश्न का जवाब दे सकते हैं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

अब कहाँ तो काशी और कहाँ बंगाल, फिर भी उधर गये। रघुनाथ भट्टाचार्य ने कहाः "भाई ! संत के दर्शन और उनकी सेवा का क्या फल होता है, यह मैं नहीं बता सकता। हाँ, उसे जानने का उपाय बताता हूँ। तुम नर्मदा किनारे चले जाओ और सात दिन तक मार्कण्डेय चण्डी का सम्पुट करो। सम्पुट खत्म होने से पहले तुम्हारे समक्ष एक महापुरुष और भैरवी उपस्थित होंगे। वे तुम्हारे प्रश्न का उत्तर दे सकते हं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

शिवरामजी ने वहाँ से नर्मदा-किनारे पहुँचे और अनुष्ठान में लग गये। देखो, भूख होती है तो आदमी परिश्रम करता है और परिश्रम के बाद जो मिलता है न, वह पचता है। अब आप लोगों को ब्रह्मज्ञान की तो भूख है नहीं, ईश्वरप्राप्ति के पुरुषार्थ करना नहीं है तो कितना सत्संग मिलता है, उससे पुण्य तो हो रहा है, फायदा तो हो रहा है लेकिन साक्षात्कार की ऊँचाई नहीं आती। हमको भूख थी तो मिल गया गुरुजी का प्रसाद।

----------


## ravi chacha

अनुष्ठान का पाँचवाँ दिन हुआ तो भैरवी के साथ एक महापुरुष प्रकट हुए। बोलेः "क्या चाहते हो ?" शिवरामजी प्रणाम करके बोलेः "प्रभु ! मैं यह जानना चाहता हूँ कि संत के दर्शन, सान्निध्य और सेवा का क्या फल होता है ?"
महापुरुष बोलेः "भाई ! यह तो मैं नहीं बता सकता हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

देखो, यह हिन्दू धर्म की कितनी सच्चाई है ! हिन्दू धर्म में निष्ठा रखने वाला कोई भी गप्प नहीं मारता कि ऐसा है, ऐसा है। काशी में अनेक विद्वान थे, कोई गप्प मार देता ! लेकिन नहीं, सनातन धर्म में सत्य की महिमा है। आता है तो बोलो, नहीं आता तो नहीं बोलो। शिवस्वरूप महापुरुष बोलेः "भैरवी ! तुम्हारे झोले में जो तीन गोलियाँ पड़ी हैं वे इनको दे दो।"

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर वे शिवरामजी को बोलेः "इस नगर के राजा के यहाँ संतान नहीं है। वह इलाज कर-करके थक गया है। ये तीन गोलियाँ उस राजा की रानी को खिलाने से उसको एक बेटा होगा, भले उसके प्रारब्ध में नहीं है। वही नवजात शिशु तुम्हारे प्रश्न का उत्तर देगा।"
शिवरामजी वे तीन गोलियाँ लेकर चले। नर्मदा किनारे जंगल में आँधी –तूफानों के बीच पेड़ के नीचे सात दिन के उपवास, अनुष्ठान  शिवरामजी का शरीर कमजोर पड़ गया था। रास्ते में किसी बनिया की दुकान से कुछ भोजन किया और एक पेड़ के नीचे आराम करने लगे। इतने में एक घसियारा आया। उसने घास का बंडल एक ओर रखा। शिवरामजी को प्रणाम किया, बोलाः "आज की रात्रि यहीं विश्राम करके मैं कल सुबह बाजार में जाऊँगा।"
शिवरामजी बोलेः "हाँ, ठीक है बेटा ! अभी तू जरा पैर दबा दे।"

----------


## ravi chacha

वह पैर दबाने लगा। शिवरामजी को नींद आ गयी और वे सो गये। घसियारा आधी रात तक उनके पैर दबाता रहा और फिर सो गया। सुबह हुई, शिवरामजी ने उसे पुकारा तो देखा कि वह तो मर गया है। अब उससे सेवा ली है तो उसका अंतिम संस्कार तो करना पड़ेगा। दुकान से लकड़ी आदि लाकर नर्मदा के पावन तट पर उसका क्रियाकर्म कर दिया और नगर में जा पहुँचे।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा को संदेशा भेजा कि 'मेरे पास दैवी औषधी है, जिसे खिलाने से रानी को पुत्र होगा।
राजा ने इन्कार कर दिया कि "मैं रानी को पहले ही बहुत सारी औषधियाँ खिलाकर देख चुका हूँ परंतु कोई सफलता नहीं मिली।"
शिवरामजी ने मंत्री से कहाः "राजा को बोलो जब तक संतान नहीं होगी, तब तक मैं तुम्हारे राजमहल के पास रहूँगा।" तब राजा ने शिवरामजी की औषधि ले ली।

----------


## ravi chacha

शिवरामजी ने कहाः "मेरी एक शर्त है कि पुत्र जन्म लेते ही तुरंत नहला-धुलाकर मेरे सामने लाया जाये। मुझे उससे बातचीत करनी है, इसीलिए तो मैं इतनी मेहनत करके आया हूँ।"
यह बात मंत्री ने राजा को बतायी तो राजा आश्चर्य से बोलाः "नवजात बालक बातचीत करेगा ! चलो देखते हैं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

रानी को गोलियाँ खिला दीं। दस महीने बाद बालक का जन्म हुआ। जन्म के बाद बालक को स्नान आदि कराया तो वह बच्चा आसन लगाकर ज्ञान मुद्रा में बैठ गया। राजा की खुशी का ठिकाना न रहा। रानी गदगद हो उठी कि "यह कैसा बबलू है कि पैदा होते ही ॐऽऽऽ करने लगा ! ऐसा तो कभी देखा-सुना नहीं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

सभी लोग चकित हो गये। शिवरामजी के पास खबरें पहुँची। वे आये, उन्हें भी महसूस हुआ कि 'हाँ, अनुष्ठान का चमत्कार तो है !' वे बालक को देखकर प्रसन्न हुए, बोले, "बालक ! मैं तुमसे एक सवाल पूछने आया हूँ कि संत-सान्निध्य और संत सेवा का क्या फल होता है ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

नवजात शिशु बोलाः "महाराज ! मैं तो एक गरीब, लाचार, मोहताज घसियारा था। आपकी थोड़ी सी सेवा की और उसका फल देखिये, मैंने अभी राजपुत्र होकर जन्म लिया है और पिछले जन्म की बातें सुना रहा हूँ। इसके आगे और क्या-क्या फल होगा, इतना तो मैं नहीं जानता हूँ।।"

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्म का ज्ञान पाने वाले, ब्रह्म की निष्ठा में रहने वाले महापुरुष बहुत ऊँचे होते हैं परंतु उनसे भी कोई विलक्षण होते हैं कि जो ब्रह्मरस पाया है वह फिर छलकाते भी रहते हैं। ऐसे महापुरुषों के दर्शन, सान्निध्य व सेवा की महिमा तो वह घसियारे से राजपुत्र बना नवजात बबलू बोलने लग गया, फिर भी उनकी महिमा का पूरा वर्णन नहीं कर पाया तो मैं कैसे कर सकता हूँ !

----------


## ravi chacha

*परम स्नेही संत
*

सत्संग से हमें वह रास्ता मिलता है, जिससे हमारा तो उद्धार हो जाता है, हमारे इक्कीस कुलक भी तर जाते हैं।
*बिनु सत्संग न हरिकथा ते बिन मोह न भाग।*
*मोह गये बिनु राम पद, होवहिं न दृढ़ अनुराग।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्संग की जगह पर जाने से, एक-एक कदम रखने से एक-एक यज्ञ करने का फल मिलता है। देवर्षि नारद दासी के पुत्र थे.... विद्याहीन, जातिहीन, धनहीन, कुलहीन और व्यवसायहीन दासी के पुत्र। चतुर्मास में वह दासी साधुओं की सेवा में लगायी गयी थी। साधारण दासी थी। वह साधुओं की सेवा में आती थी तो अपने छोटे बच्चे को भी साथ में ले आती थी। वह बच्चा कीर्तन करता, सत्संग सुनता। साधुओं के प्रति उसकी श्रद्धा हो गयी। उसको कीर्तन, सत्संग, ध्यान का रंग लग गया। उसको आनंद आने लगा। संतों ने नाम रख दिया हरिदास। सत्संग, ध्यान और कीर्तन में उसका चित्त द्रवित होने लगा। जब साधु जा रहे थे तो वह बोलाः "गुरुजी ! मुझे साथ ले चलो।"

----------


## ravi chacha

संतः "बेटा ! अभी तुझे हम साथ नहीं ले जा सकते। जन्मों-जन्मों का साथी जो हृदय में बैठा है, उसकी भक्ति कर, प्रार्थना कर।"
संतों ने ध्यान-भजन का तरीका सिखा दिया और वही हरिदास आगे चलकर देवर्षि नारद बना। जातिहीन, विद्याहीन, कुलहीन और धनहीन बालक था, वह देवर्षि नारद बन गया। नारदजी को तो देवता भी मानते हैं, मनुष्य भी उनकी बात मानते हैं और राक्षस भी उनकी बात मानते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

कहाँ तो दासी पुत्र ! जातिहीन, विद्याहीन, कुलहीन और कहाँ भगवान को सलाह देने की योग्यता !
ऐसे महान बनने के पीछे नारदजी के जीवन के तीन सोपान थेः
एक सोपान था-सत्संग, साधु समागम।
दूसरा सोपान था-उत्साह।
तीसरा सोपान था-श्रद्धा।

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्संग, उत्साह और श्रद्धा अगर छोटे से छोटे आदमी में भी हों तो वह बड़े से बड़े कार्य कर सकता है। यहाँ तक कि भगवान भी उसे मान देते हैं। वे लोग धनभागी हैं जिनको सत्संग मिलता है ! वे लोग विशेष धनभागी हैं जो सत्संग दूसरों को दिलाने की सेवा करके संत और समाज के बीच की कड़ी बनने का अवसर खोज लेते हैं, पा लेते हैं और अपना जीवन धन्य कर लेते हैं !

----------


## ravi chacha

*महात्मा की कृपा

*बिहार प्रांत की बात हैः
एक लड़के के पिता मर गये थे। वह लड़का करीब 18-19 साल का होगा। उसका नाम था प्रताप। एक बार भोजन करते समय उसने अपनी भाभी से कहाः "भाभी ! जरा नमक दे दे।"
भाभीः "अरे, क्या कभी नमक माँगता है तो कभी सब्जी माँगता है ! इतना बड़ा बैल जैसा हुआ, कमाता तो है नहीं। जाओ, जरा कमाओ, फिर नमक माँगना।"
*
*

----------


## ravi chacha

लड़के के दिल को चोट लग गयी। उसने कहाः "अच्छा भाभी ! कमाऊँगा तभी नमक माँगूगा।"
वह उसी समय उठकर चल दिया। पास में पैसे तो थे नहीं। उसने सुन रखा था कि मुंबई में कमाना आसान है। वह बिहार से ट्रेन में बैठ गया और मुंबई पहुँचा। काम-धंधे के लिए इधर-उधर भटकता रहा परंतु अनजान आदमी को कौन रखे ! आखिर भूख-प्यास से व्याकुल होकर रात में एक शिवमंदिर में पड़ा रहा और भगवान से प्रार्थना करने लगा कि "हे भगवान ! अब तू ही मेरी रक्षा कर।"

----------


## ravi chacha

दूसरे दिन की सुबह हुई। थोड़ा सा पानी पीकर निकला, दिन भर घूमा परंतु कहीं काम न मिला। रात्रि को पुनः सो गया। दूसरे दिन भी भूखा रहा। ऐसा करते-करते तीसरा दिन हुआ।
हर जीव सच्चिदानंद परमात्मा से जुड़ा है। जैसे शरीर के किसी भी अंग में कोई जंतु काटे तो हाथ तुरंत वहाँ पहुँच जाता है क्योंकि वह अंग शरीर से जुड़ा है, वैसे ही आपका व्यष्टि श्वास समष्टि से जुड़ा है। उस लड़के के दो दिन तक भूखे-प्यासे रहने परि प्रकृति में उथल-पुथल मच गयी।

----------


## ravi chacha

तीसरी रात्रि को एक महात्मा आये और बोलेः "बिहारी ! बिहारी ! बेटा, उठ। तू दो दिन से भूखा है। ले, यह मिठाई खा ले। कल सुबह नौकरी भी मिल जायेगी, चिंता मत करना। सब भगवान का मानना, अपना मत मानना।"
महात्मा लँगोटधारी थे। उनका वर्ण काला व कद ठिगना था। लड़के ने मिठाई खायी। उसे नींद आ गयी। सुबह काम की तलाश में निकला तो एक हलवाई ने नौकरी पर रख लिया। लड़के का काम तो अच्छा था, स्वभाव भी अच्छा था। प्रतिदिन वह प्रभु का स्मरण करता और प्रार्थना करता। हलवाई को कोई संतान नहीं थी तो उसने उसी को अपना पुत्र मान लिया। जब हलवाई मर गया तो वही उस दुकान का मालिक बन गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब उसने सोचा कि 'भाभी ने जरा सा नमक तक नहीं दिया था, उसे भी पता चले कि उसका देवर लाखों कमाने वाला हो गया है।' उसने 5 हजार रूपये का ड्राफ्ट भाभी को भेज दिया ताकि उसको भी पता चले कि साल दो साल में ही वह कितना अमीर हो गया है। तब महात्मा स्वप्न में आये और बोले कि 'तू अपना मानने लग गया ?'

----------


## ravi chacha

उसने इसे स्वप्न मानकर सुना-अनसुना कर दिया और कुछ समय के बाद फिर से 5000 हजार रूपये का ड्राफ्ट भेजा। उसके बाद वह बुरी तरह से बीमार पड़ गया।
इतने में महात्मा पधारे और बोलेः "तू अपना मानता है ? अपना हक रखता है ? किसलिए तू संसार में आया था और यहाँ क्या करने लग गया ? आयुष्य नष्ट हो रहा है, जीवन तबाह हो रहा है। कर दिया न धोखा ! मैंने कहा था कि अपना मत मानना। तू अपना क्यों मानता है ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"गुरुजी ! गल्ती हो गयी। अब आप जो कहेंगे वही करूँगा।"
महात्माः "तीन दिन में दुकान का पूरा सामान गरीब गुरबों को लुटा दे। तू खाली हो जा।"
उसने सब लुटा दिया। तब महात्मा ने कहाः
"चल मेरे साथ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

महात्मा उसे अपने साथ मुंबई से कटनी ले गये। कटनी के पास लिंगा नामक गाँव है, वहाँ से थोड़ी दूरी पर बैलोर की गुफा है। वहाँ उसको बंद कर दिया और कहाः "बैठ जा, बाहर नहीं आना है। जगत की आसक्ति छोड़ और एकाग्रता कर। एकाग्रता और अनासक्ति-ये दो पाठ पढ़ ले, इसमें सब आ जायेगा।
जब तक ये पाठ पूरे न होंगे, तब तक गुफा का दरवाजा नहीं खुलेगा। इस खिड़की से मैं भोजन रख दिया करूँगा। डिब्बा रखता हूँ, वह शौचालय का काम देगा। उसमें शौच करके रोज बाहर रख दिया करना, सफाई हो जायेगी।"

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार वह वर्षों तक भीतर ही रहा। उसका देखना, सुनना, सूँघना, खाना-पीना आदि कम हो गया, आत्मिक बल बढ़ गया, शान्ति बढ़ने लगी। नींद को तो उसने जीत ही लिया था। इस प्रकार 11 साल हुए तब महात्मा ने जरा सा तात्त्विक उपदेश दिया और दुनिया के सारे वैज्ञानिक और प्रधानमंत्री भी जिस धन से वंचित हैं, ऐसा महाधन पाकर वह बिहारी लड़का महापुरुष बन गया। महात्मा ने कहाः "अब तुम मुक्तात्मा बन गये हो, ब्रह्मज्ञानी बन गये हो। मौज है तो जाओ, विचरण करो।"

----------


## ravi chacha

तब वे महापुरुष बिहार में अपने गाँव के निकट कुटिया बनाकर रहने लगे। किंतु वे किसी से कुछ न कहते, शांति से बैठे रहते थे। सुबह 6 से 10 बजे तक कुटिया का दरवाजा खुलता। इस बीच वे अपनी कुटिया की झाड़ू बुहारी करते, खाना पकाते, किसी से मिलना-जुलना आदि कर लेते, फिर कुटिया का दरवाजा बंद हो जाता।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे अपने मीठे वचनों से और मुस्कान से शोक, पाप, ताप हरने वाले, शांति देने वाले हो गये। चार वेद पढ़े हुए लोग भी न समझ न पायें ऐसे ऊँचे अनुभव के वे धनी थे। बड़े-बड़े धनाढ्य, उद्योगपति, विद्वान और बड़े-बड़े महापुरुष उनके दर्शन करके लाभान्वित होते थे।
ब्रह्मनिष्ठ स्वामी अखंडानंदजी सरस्वती, जिनके चरणों में इन्दिरा गांधी की गुरू, माँ आनंदमयी कथा सुनने बैठती थीं, वे भी उनके दर्शन करने के लिए गये थे।

----------


## ravi chacha

ईश्वर के दर्शन के बाद भी आत्मा-परमात्मा का साक्षात्कार करना बाकी रह जाता है। रामकृष्ण परमहंस, हनुमानजी और अर्जुन को भी ईश्वर के दर्शन करने के बाद भी आत्मसाक्षात्कार करना बाकी था। वह उन्होंने कर लिया था-महात्मा की कृपा, अपने संयम और एकांत से। वह साक्षात्कार उस बिहारी युवक को ही नहीं, देश के किसी भी युवक को हो सकता है। है कोई माई का लाल ?

----------


## ravi chacha

*बिना मृत्यु के पुनर्जन्म* *!
*


एक चोर ने राजा के महल में चोरी की। सिपाहियों को पता चला तो उन्होंने उसके पदचिह्नों का पीछा किया। पीछा करते-करते वे नगर से बाहर आ गये। पास में एक गाँव था। उन्होंने चोर के पदचिह्न गाँव की ओर जाते देखे। गाँव में जाकर उन्होंने देखा कि एक जगह संत सत्संग कर रहे हैं और बहुत से लोग बैठकर सुन रहे हैं। चोर के पदचिह्न भी उसी ओर जा रहे थे। सिपाहियों को संदेह हुआ कि चोर भी सत्संग में लोगों के बीच बैठा होगा। वे वहीं खड़े रहकर उसका इंतजार करने लगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्संग में संत कह रहे थे-जो मनुष्य सच्चे हृदय से भगवान की शरण चला जाता है, भगवान उसके सम्पूर्ण पापों को माफ कर देते हैं। 'गीता में भगवान ने कहा हैः
*सर्वधर्मान्परित्  ज्य मामेकं शरणं व्रज।*
*अहं त्वा सर्वपापेभ्यो मोक्षयिष्यामि मा शुचः।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

'सम्पूर्ण धर्मों को अर्थात् सम्पूर्ण कर्तव्यकर्मों को मुझमें त्यागकर तू केवल एक मुझ सर्वशक्तिमान सर्वाधार परमेश्वर की ही शरण में आ जा। मैं तुझे सम्पूर्ण पापों से मुक्त कर दूँगा, तू शोक मत कर।' (18.66)
वाल्मीकि रामायण (6.18.33) में आता हैः
*सकृदेव प्रपन्नाय तवास्मीति च याचते।*
*अभयं सर्वभूतेभ्यो ददाम्येतद् व्रतं मम।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

जो एक बार भी मेरी शरण में आकर 'मैं तुम्हारा हूँ' ऐसा कहकर रक्षा की याचना करता है, उसे मैं सम्पूर्ण प्राणियों से अभय कर देता हूँ – यह मेरा व्रत है।'
इसकी व्याख्या करते हुए संत श्री ने कहाः जो भगवान का हो गया, उसका मानों दूसरा जन्म हो गया। अब वह पापी नहीं रहा, साधु हो गया।
अपिचेत्सुदाराचार   भजते मामनन्यभाक्।
साधुरेव स मन्तव्यः सम्यग्व्यवसितो हि सः।।

----------


## ravi chacha

अगर कोई दुराचारी-से-दुराचारी भी अनन्य भक्त होकर मेरा भजन करता है तो उसको साधु ही मानना चाहिए। कारण कि उसने बहुत अच्छी तरह से निश्चय कर लिया है कि परमेश्वर के भजन के समान अन्य कुछ भी नहीं है।' (गीताः9.30)
चोर वहीं बैठा सब सुन रहा था। उस पर सत्संग की बातों का बहुत असर पड़ा। उसने वहीं बैठे-बैठे यह दृढ़ निश्चय कर लिया कि 'अभी से मैं भगवान की शरण लेता हूँ, अब मैं कभी चोरी नहीं करूँगा। मैं भगवान का हो गया।' सत्संग समाप्त हुआ। लोग उठकर बाहर जाने लगे। बाहर राजा के सिपाही चोर की तलाश में थे। चोर बाहर निकला तो सिपाहियों ने उसके पदचिह्नों को पहचान लिया और उसको पकड़ के राजा के सामने पेश किया।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा ने चोर से पूछाः "इस महल में तुम्हीं ने चोरी की है न ? सच-सच बताओ, तुमने चुराया धन कहाँ रखा है ?"
चोर ने दृढ़ता पूर्वक कहाः "महाराज ! इस जन्म में मैंने कोई चोरी नहीं की।"
सिपाही बोलाः "महाराज ! यह झूठ बोलता है। हम इसके पदचिह्नों को पहचानते हैं। इसके पदचिह्न चोर के पदचिह्नों से मिलते हैं, इससे साफ सिद्ध होता है कि चोरी इसी ने की है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा ने चोर की परीक्षा लेने की आज्ञा दी, जिससे पता चले कि वह झूठा है या सच्चा।
चोर के हाथ पर पीपल के ढाई पत्ते रखकर उसको कच्चे सूत से बाँध दिया गया। फिर उसके ऊपर गर्म करके लाल किया हुआ लोहा रखा परंतु उसका हाथ जलना तो दूर रहा, सूत और पत्ते भी नहीं जले। लोहा नीचे जमीन पर रखा तो वह जगह काली हो गयी। राजा ने सोचा कि 'वास्तव में इसने चोरी नहीं की, यह निर्दोष है।'

----------


## ravi chacha

अब राजा सिपाहियों पर बहुत नाराज हुआ कि "तुम लोगों ने एक निर्दोष पुरुष पर चोरी का आरोप लगाया है। तुम लोगों को दण्ड दिया जायेगा।"यह सुनकर चोर बोलाः "नहीं महाराज ! आप इनको दण्ड न दें। इनका कोई दोष नहीं है। चोरी मैंने ही की थी।"
राजा ने सोचा कि 'यह साधुपुरुष है, इसलिए सिपाहियों को दण्ड से बचाने के लिए चोरी का दोष अपने सिर पर ले रहा है।'
राजा बोलाः "तुम इन पर दया करके इनको बचाने के लिए ऐसा कह रहे हो पर मैं इन्हें दण्ड अवश्य दूँगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

चोर बोलाः "महाराज ! मैं झूठ नहीं बोल रहा हूँ, चोरी मैंने ही की थी। अगर आपको विश्वास न हो तो अपने आदमियों को मेरे पास भेजो। मैंने चोरी का धन जंगल में जहाँ छिपा रखा है, वहाँ से लाकर दिखा दूँगा।"
राजा ने अपने आदमियों को चोर के साथ भेजा। चोर उनको वहाँ ले गया जहाँ उसने धन छिपा रखा था और वहाँ से धन लाकर राजा के सामने रख दिया। यह देखकर राजा को बड़ा आश्चर्य हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा बोलाः "अगर तुमने ही चोरी की थी तो परीक्षा करने पर तुम्हारा हाथ क्यों नहीं जला ? तुम्हारा हाथ भी नहीं जला और तुमने चोरी का धन भी लाकर दे दिया, यह बात हमारी समझ में नहीं आ रही है। ठीक-ठीक बताओ, बात क्या है ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

चोर बोलाः "महाराज ! मैंने चोरी करने के बाद धन को जंगल में छिपा दिया और गाँव में चला गया। वहाँ एक जगह सत्संग हो रहा था। मैं वहाँ जाकर लोगों के बीच बैठ गया। सत्संग में मैंने सुना कि 'जो भगवान की शरण लेकर पुनः पाप न करने का निश्चय कर लेता है, उसको भगवानि सब पापों से मुक्त कर देत हैं। उसका नया जन्म हो जाता है।' इस बात का मुझ पर असर पड़ा और मैंने दृढ़ निश्चय कर लिया कि 'अब मैं कभी चोरी नहीं करूँगा। अब मैं भगवान का हो लिया कि 'अब मैं कभी चोरी नहीं करूँगा। अब मैं भगवान का हो गया।' इसीलिए तब से मेरा नया जन्म हो गया। इस जन्म में मैंने कोई चोरी नहीं की, इसलिए मेरा हाथ नहीं जला। आपके महल में मैंने जो चोरी की थी, वह तो पिछले मैंने जन्म में की थी।"

----------


## ravi chacha

कैसा दिव्य प्रभाव है सत्संग का ! मात्र कुछ क्षण के सत्संग ने चोर का जीवन ही पलट दिया। उसे सही समझ देकर पुण्यात्मा, धर्मात्मा बना दिया। चोर सत्संग-वचनों में दृढ़ निष्ठा से कठोर परीक्षा में भी सफल हो गया और उसका जीवन बदल गया। राजा उससे प्रभावित हुआ, प्रजा से भी वह सम्मानित हुआ और प्रभु के रास्ते चलकर प्रभुकृपा से उसने परम पद को भी पा लिया। सत्संग पापी से पापी व्यक्ति को भी पुण्यात्मा बना देता है। जीवन में सत्संग नहीं होगा तो आदमी कुसंग जरूर करेगा। कुसंगी व्यक्ति कुकर्म कर अपने को पतन के गर्त में गिरा देता है लेकिन सत्संग व्यक्ति को तार देता है, महान बना देता है। ऐसी महान ताकत है सत्संग में !

----------


## ravi chacha

*संतकृपा के चमत्कार*

----------


## ravi chacha

सौराष्ट्र (गुज.) की भूमि के सुप्रसिद्ध कविरत्न हो गये 'दुला काग'। वि.सं. 1958 के कार्तिक मास की एकादशी तिथि को मोडवदरी गाँव में उनका जन्म हुआ। उनकी माता का नाम आई धानबाई तथा पिता का नाम भाया काग था।
विचारशीलता, मित्तभाषिता एवं एकांतप्रियता-ये सदगुण दुला के जीवन में बचपन से ही देखे गये। पाँचवीं कक्षा के बाद दुला ने पढ़ाई छोड़ दी। सुबह-सुबह वह गायों को लेकर निकल जाता। गायें चर रही होतीं तो वह नदी में स्नान कर आता, फिर पेड़ की छाँव में बैठकर अपनी छोटी-सी गठरी में बाँधी हुई गणपतिजी के मूर्ति निकालता और उसकी पूजा करता, नामजप करता और मुग्ध मन से प्रार्थना करता कि 'हे गणपति देव ! मुझे तीव्र बुद्धि दो।' फिर रामायण के दोहे-चौपाइयाँ बड़े चाव से गाता। एक समय भोजन करता और फिर से भजन में लग जाता।

----------


## ravi chacha

दुला के पिता का जगत इससे बिल्कुल अलग था। वे जागीरदार थे और व्यवहार में रचे पचे रहते थे। अतः वे दुला को भजन करते देखते तो बड़े नाराज होते परंतु दुला अपने नियम में दृढ़ रहता।
समय बीतता गया। पौष मास की त्रयोदशी तिथि थी। दोपहर की तपती धूप में दुला स्नान करके आ ही रहा था कि एक तेजस्वी महात्मा उसके निकट आकर खड़े हो गये और बोलेः "बालक ! क्या तुझे कविता सीखनी है ?"
"हाँ।"
"मेरे साथ चलेगा ?"
"ऐसे नहीं आ सकता। मेरे पिता जी को पता चलेगा तो मुझे मारेंगे और ये गायें भी बिना मेरे वापस नहीं जायेंगी।"
"बच्चे ! अगर गायें चराने के लिए तेरे पिताजी को कोई बढ़िया ग्वाला मिल जाये और वे खुद तुझे मुझको सौंप दें, तब तो तू मेरे पास आयेगा न ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"फिर तो बहुत अच्छा होगा।"
संत चले गये। दुला जब घर पहुँचा तो उसने देखा कि पिताजी से कोई ग्वाला काम माँगने आया है और वे उससे बातें कर रहे हैं। यह देखकर दुला के आश्चर्य का ठिकाना न रहा ! उसे महात्मा के वचन याद आये। उसने सोचा कि यह सब उन संतपुरुष के संकल्प से ही हो रहा है।
दुला को देखकर भाया काग ने कहाः "क्यों, अब गया चराना छोड़ना है न ? आश्चर्य है ! रजवाड़े का कारोबार छोड़कर बेटा गायें चराने में लगा है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

दुला ने हामी भर दी। गायें चराने का काम उस ग्वाले को सौंप दिया गया। दुला तो स्नानादि करके पूजा में बैठ गया। जिस कमरे में वह ध्यान-भजन करता था उसी में उसके पिताजी की तलवार रखी हुई थी। भाया काग तलवार लेने आये तो दुला को जागीर का कारोबार सँभालने के बजाय गणेष जी की पूजा करते देखकर नाराज हो गये और बोलेः "चल मेरे साथ ! पीपावाव गाँव के महाराज गीगारामजी मेरे मित्र हैं। उनके यहाँ मुक्तानंद जी नाम के एक प्रसिद्ध संत आये हैं। मैं तुझे उनके हवाले कर आता हूँ, फिर वहीं बैठकर तू माला जपते रहना।"

----------


## ravi chacha

भाया काग ने उसे ले जाकर मुक्तानंदजी महाराज के चरणों में अर्पण कर दिया। दुला संत मुक्तानंदजी महाराज के चरणों में अर्पण कर दिया। दुला संत मुक्तानंदजी के सान्निध्य में पलने-बढ़ने लगा। धीरे-धीरे उसे विचार सागर, पंचदशी, श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता आदि सत्शास्त्र कंठस्थ होने लगे। एक दिन दुला ने गुरुजी से कहाः "गुरुजी ! मैं भुज जाना चाहता हूँ। सुना है कि वहाँ के पंडित की पाठशाला में कवि परिपक्व होते हैं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

मुक्तानंद जी बोलेः "यहीं भुज है और यहीं पाठशाला है। भुज नहीं जाना है।" ऐसा कहते हुए उन्होंने अपने हाथ के पंजे दुला के पंजों से मिला दिये, घुटने से घुटने सटा दिये और एकटक देखते हुए दुला पर शक्तिपात किया। फिर उसकी आँखों पर हाथ फेरते हुए बोलेः "जा बेटा ! सवैया लिखकर ले आ।"
दुला ने कलम उठायी और संतकृपा से दुला की लेखनी ऐसी चली कि वे एक भक्तकवि के रूप में सुप्रसिद्ध हो गये। दुला काग की प्रथम रचना इस प्रकार की थीः

----------


## ravi chacha

दौड़त है मृग, ढूँढत जंगल, बंद सुगंध कहाँ बन आसे ?
जानत ना मम नाभि में है बंद, त्यूँ ही बिचारी मन मृग यासे ?
क्यों त्यों नर शठ रहे हरि खोजत, भ्रम थकी चित्त ज्ञान न त्रासे।
'काग' कहे ये गुरु मुक्तानंद, आप ही आतमज्ञान प्रकाशे।।
भावार्थः कस्तूरी नाभि में होते हुए भी मृग सुगंध को बाहर ढूँढता फिरता है। वह यह नहीं जानता की सुगंध जिससे आ रही है वह कस्तूरी उसकी अपनी नाभि में ही बंद है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे मन ! तू विचार कर कि क्या तेरी स्थिति उस मृग जैसी नहीं है ? गुरु मुक्तानन्द कहते हैं कि हे चतुर मनुष्य ! तू अपनी चतुराई के बल पर हरि को कितना भी खोजता फिर, कितना भी कष्ट सहन कर परंतु चित्त में भ्रम बना रहने से ज्ञान का प्रकाश नहीं होगा। तू अपनी चतुराई छोड़ तो आत्मा का ज्ञान अपने आप तेरे चित्त में प्रकाशित होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

26 जनवरी सन् 1962 को गणतन्त्र दिवस पर भारत सरकार ने उन्हें काव्य-रचना के क्षेत्र में 'पद्मश्री' की उपाधि से अलंकृत किया। इस प्रकार गाय चराने वाला बालक संत का संग पाकर आध्यात्मिक ऊँचाइयों को उपलब्ध हुआ, अमर यश का भागी हुआ।
संत की कृपा नर कि नारायण पद में प्रतिष्ठित करने का सामर्थ्य रखती है। ऐसे महापुरुषों से समाज को लाभ उठाना चाहिए। उनके सत्संग-सान्निध्य से अपने जीवन को सँवार लेना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*तमाचे की करामात
*


पूज्य बापू जी के सत्संग-प्रवचन से
मुंबई के नजदीक गणेशपुरी है। गणेशपुरी, वज्रेश्वरी में नाना औलिया नाम के एक महापुरुष रहा करते थे। वे मुक्तानंदजी के आश्रम के नजदीक की सड़क पर मैले कुचैले कपड़े पहने पड़े रहते थे अपनी निजानंद की मस्ती में। वे दिखने में तो सादे-सूदे थे पर बड़ी ऊँची पहुँच के धनी थे।
उस समय घोड़ागाड़ी चलती थी, ऑटोरिक्शा गिने गिनाये होते थे। एक बार एक डिप्टी कलेक्टर (उपजिलाधीश) घोड़ागाड़ी पर कहीं जा रहा था। रास्ते में बीच सड़क पर नाना औलिया टाँग पर टाँग चढ़ाये बैठे थे।
कलेक्टर ने गाड़ीवान को कहाः "हॉर्न बजा, इस भिखारी को हटा दे।"
गाड़ीवान बोलाः "नहीं, ये तो नाना बाबा हैं ! मैं इनको नहीं हटाऊँगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

कलेक्टरः "अरे ! क्यों नहीं हटायेगा, सड़क क्या इसके बाप की है ?" वह गाड़ी से उतरा और नाना बाबा की डाँटने लगाः "तुम सड़क के बीच बैठे हो, तुमको अच्छा लगता है ? शर्म नहीं आती ?" बाबा दिखने में दुबले पतले थे लेकिन उनमें ऐसा जोश आया कि उठकर खड़े हुए और उस कलेक्टर का कान पकड़कर धड़ाक से एक ने तमाचा जड़ दिया। आस पास के सभी लोग देख रहे थे कि नाना बाबा ने कलेक्टर को तमाचा मार दिया। अब तो पुलिस नाना बाबा का बहुत बुरा हाल करेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

लेकिन ऐसा सुहावना हाल हुआ कि *'साधूनां दर्शनं लोके सर्वसिद्धकरं परम्।'की तरह 'साधूनां थप्पड़ं सर्वसिद्धिकरं परं... महापातकनाशनं... परं विवेकं जागृतम्।'पंजा मार दिया तो उसके पाँचों विकारों का प्रभाव कम हो गया। कलेक्टर ने सिर नीचे करके दबी आवाज में गाड़ीवान को कहाः "गाड़ी वापस लो।" जहाँ ऑडिट करने जा रहा था वहाँ न जाकर वापस गया अपने दफ्तर में और त्यागपत्र लिखा। सोचा, "अब यह बंदों की गुलामी नहीं करनी है। संसार की चीजों को इकट्ठा कर-करके छोड़कर नहीं मरना है, अपनि अमर आत्मा की जागृति करनी है। मैं आज से सरकारी नौकरी को सदा के लिए ठुकराता हूँ और अब असली खजाना पाने के लिए जीवन जीऊँगा।' बन गये फकीर एक थप्पड़ से।*

----------


## ravi chacha

कहाँ तो एक भोगी डिप्टी कलेक्टर और नाना साहब औलिया का तमाचा लगा तो ईश्वर के रास्ते चलकर बन गया सिद्धपुरुष !
तुम में से भी कोई चल पड़े ईश्वर के रास्ते, हो जाय सिद्धपुरुष ! नानासाहब ने एक ही थप्पड़ मारा और कलेक्टर ने अपना काम बना लिया। अब मैं क्या करूँ ? थप्पड़ से तुम्हारा काम होता हो तो मैं उसके लिए भी तैयार हूँ और कहानी-कथा, सत्संग सुनाने से तुम्हारा काम होता हो तो भी मैं तैयार हूँ लेकिन तुम अपना काम बनाने का इरादा कर लो। लग जाय तो एक वचन भी लग जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

संत की युक्ति से मुक्ति



भगवान का नाम कैसे भी, किसी भी उद्देश्य से जपा जाय कल्याण करने वाला ही होता है।
तुलसी अपने राम को रीझ भजो या खीझ।
भूमि फेंके उगेंगे उलटे सीधे बीज।।
अजामिल (श्रीमद् भागवत में जिनका-वृतांत आता है), महर्षि वाल्मीकिजी तथा अन्य कई नामी-अनामी भक्त एवं महापुरुष हैं, जो भगवन्नाम-जप के प्रताप से महानति को प्राप्त हो गये, भवसागर से तर गये।

----------


## ravi chacha

दक्षिण भारत में 'ज्ञान सम्बंधम्' नाम के एक विवेकशील पुरुष थे। उनकी पत्नी का नाम था 'नमः शिवायम्'। नमः शिवायम् का देहान्त होने पर ज्ञान सम्बंधम् एक उच्चकोटि के आत्मानुभवी संत के पास जाकर बोलेः "महाराज ! संसार में मेरा कोई नहीं रहा। अब मैं परमात्मा का चिंतन करूँगा।"
संत ने उन्हें भगवद् ध्यान-चिंतन के बारे में मार्गदर्शन दिया परंतु जब वे ध्यानि करने बैठते तो उन्हें अपनी पत्नी की याद आ जाती है। वे पुनः संत के पास गये और बोलेः "मुझसे परमात्मा का चिंतन नहीं होता, पत्नी का ही चिंतन होता है।" महात्मा ने पूछाः "तुम्हारि धर्मपत्नी का नाम क्या था ?" ज्ञान सम्बंधम् बोलेः "नमः शिवायम्।"

----------


## ravi chacha

संतप्रवर ने कहाः "बहुत बढ़िया ! अब तुम अपनी पत्नी का ही नाम जपा करो - ''नमः शिवायम्।"
संत की आज्ञा शिरोधार्य करके उन्होंने इसी नाम का जप शुरू कर दिया। नमः शिवायम् – भगवान शिव का मंत्र होने से ज्ञान सम्बंधम् की मति पवित्र व सूक्ष्म होती गयी और धीरे धीरे वे आत्मस्वरूप के तात्त्विक ज्ञान, तत्त्वचिंतन के अधिकारी हो गये। कुछ समय बीतने पर वे संत के पास आकर बोलेः "वह तो मुर्दा हो गयी, अब उसका नाम क्यों लें ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

संत ने कहाः "शरीर मुर्दा हुआ, उसमें जो प्राण थे, मन था वह तो मुर्दा हुआ नहीं।"
ज्ञान सम्बंधम् वापस गये और ध्यान में बैठ गये। अब वे विचारने लगे कि 'प्राण तो जड़ हैं व मन चंचल है, उनको छोड़ो।'
ज्ञानमार्ग परमात्मप्राप्ति का विहंग मार्ग कहलाता है। ब्रह्मनिष्ठ संत का सत्संग-मार्गदर्शन व उसके अनुसार मनन-चिंतन का सिलसिला चलता रहा और बहुत ही कम समय में ज्ञान सम्बंधम् ने आत्मस्वरूप का ज्ञान प्राप्त कर लिया। ईश्वर के दर्शन के बाद भी आत्मस्वरूप का ज्ञान प्राप्त करना बाकी रह जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हनुमानजी को भगवान श्रीरामचन्द्र जी के दर्शन के बाद भी जो पाना बाकी था, अर्जुन को भगवान श्रीकृष्ण के दर्शन के बाद भी जो पाना बाकी था, नामदेव को विट्ठल के दर्शन के बाद भी जो पाना बाकी था, वह सर्वोपरि ज्ञान उन्होंने पाया। ब्रह्मज्ञान सर्वोपरि है।
श्रीकृष्ण ने उद्धव को एकांत में जाकर ब्रह्मस्थिति करने को कहा था। वह सर्वोपरि स्थिति उन्होंने प्राप्त कर ली। संतों के पास कैसी-कैसी युक्तियाँ होती है

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवों को भवसागर स तारने की ! और कितनी महिमा है भगवन्नाम व तत्त्वचिंतन की ! भले 'नमः शिवायम्' पत्नी का नाम था किंतु भगवन्नाम अपना काम करता ही है। धन्यवाद है उन अभिभावकों को जो अपने बच्चों के नामकरण के समय भगवान के नामों का ही अवलम्बन लेते हैं ! जिन अभिभावकों ने अपने बच्चों के नाम टीनू, मीनू, पिंकी, चिंकी, श्लेष्मा हृ इस प्रकार रखे हैं, उन्हें हम प्रार्थना करते हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

कि वे अजामिल, ज्ञान सम्बंधम् की कथा से प्रेरणा लेकर अपने बच्चों का नाम नारायण, हरि, शिव, कृष्ण, राम, हरिदास, गोविद, सरस्वती, दुर्गा हृ इस प्रकार रखें। चिंता न करें कि नाम कम पड़ जायेंगे। भारत के ऋषियों ने भी विष्णुसहस्रनाम, श्री शिवसहस्रनाम आदि की रचना करके आपके लिए भगवन्नामों का वैविध्यपूर्ण भंडार खोल रखा है अपने सत्शास्त्रों में। और नाम भी ऐसे कि एक-एक नाम भगवान के एक-एक अदभुत गुण का वाचक ! श्री विष्णुसहस्रनाम में भगवान के हजार नाम हैं, उनमें से नाम रखें। कैसी सुंदर व्यवस्था है ! तो आप इसका लाभ लें और अपनी वाणी को पावन व मन बुद्धि को सदगुणसम्पन्न, भगवन्मय बनायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐ  ॐॐॐॐॐ
*सत्संग से सुखमय परिवार*

----------


## ravi chacha

एक पिता-पुत्र व्यापार धंधा करते थे। पुत्र को पिता के साथ कार्य करते हुए वर्षों बीत गये, उसकी उम्र भी चालीस को छूने लगी। फिर भी पुत्र को पिता न तो व्यापार की स्वतन्त्रता देते थे और न ही तिजोरी की चाबी। पुत्र के मन में सदैव यह बात खटकती। वह सोचता, "यदि पिता जी का यही व्यवहार रहा तो मुझे व्यापार में कुछ नया करने का कोई अवसर नहीं मिलेगा।' पुत्र के मन में छुपा क्षोभ एक दिन फूट पड़ा। दोनों के बीच झगड़ा हुआ और सम्पदा का बँटवारा हो गया। पिता पुत्र दोनों अलग हो गये। पुत्र अपनी पत्नी, बच्चों के साथ रहने लगा। पिता अकेले थे, उनकी पत्नी का देहांत हो चुका था। उन्होंने किसी दूसरे को सेवा के लिए नहीं रखा क्योंकि उन्हें किसी पर विश्वास नहीं था। वे स्वयं ही रूख-सूखा भोजन बनाकर खा लेते या कभी चने आदि खाकर ही रह जाते तो कभी भूखे ही सो जाते थे।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनकी पुत्रवधु बचपन से ही सत्संगी थी। जब उसने अपने श्वसुर की ऐसी हालत का पता चला तो उसे बड़ा दुःख हुआ, आत्मग्लानि भी हुई। उसमें बाल्यकाल से ही धर्म के संस्कार थे, बड़ों के प्रति आदर व सेवा का भाव था। उसने अपने पति को मनाने का प्रयास किया परंतु वे न माने। पिता के प्रति पुत्र के मन में सदभाव नहीं था। अब पुत्रवधु ने एक विचार अपने मन में दृढ़ कर उसे कार्यान्वित किया। वह पहले पति व पुत्र को भोजन कराकर क्रमशः दुकान और विद्यालय भेज देती, बाद में स्वयं श्वसुर के घर जाती।

----------


## ravi chacha

भोजन बनाकर उन्हें खिलाती और रात्रि के लिए भी भोजन बनाकर रख देती। कुछ दिनों तक ऐसा ही चलता रहा। जब उसके पति को पता चला तो उसने पत्नी को ऐसा करने से रोकते हुए कहाः "ऐसा क्यों करती हो ? बीमार पड़ जाओगी। तुम्हारा शरीर इतना परिश्रम नहीं सह पायेगा।" पत्नी बोली "मेरे आदरणीय श्वसुर जी भूखे रहें तकलीफ पायें और हम लोग आराम से खायें-पियें, यह मैं नहीं देख सकती। मेरा धर्म है बड़ों की सेवा करना, इसके बिना मुझे संतोष नहीं होता।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनमें भी तो मेरे भगवान का वास है। मैं उन्हें खिलाये बिना नहीं खा सकती। भोजन के समय उनकी याद आने पर मेरी आँखों में आँसू आ जाते हैं। उन्होंने ही तो आपको पाल-पोसकर बड़ा किया है, तभी आप मुझे पति के रूप में मिले हैं। आपके मन में कृतज्ञता का भाव नहीं है तो क्या हुआ, मैं उनके प्रति कैसे कृतज्ञ्न कैसे हो सकती हूँ !"

----------


## ravi chacha

पत्नी के सुंदर संस्कारों ने, सदभाव ने पति की बुद्धि पलट दी। उन्होंने जाकर अपने पिता के चरण छुए, क्षमा माँगी और उन्हें अपने घर ले आये। पति पत्नी दोनों मिलकर पिता की सेवा करने लगे। पिता ने व्यापार का सारा भार पुत्र पर छोड़ दिया। परिवार के किसी भी व्यक्ति में सच्चा सदभाव है, मानवीय संवेदनाएँ हैं, सुसंस्कार हैं तो वह सबके मन को जोड़ सकता है, घर-परिवार में सुख शांति बनी रह सकती है। और यह तभी सम्भव है जब जीवन में सत्संग हो, भारतीय संस्कृति के उच्च संस्कार हों, धर्म का सेवन हो। जीवन का ऐसा कौन-सा क्षेत्र है जहाँ सत्संग की आवश्कता नहीं है ! सत्संग जीवन की अत्यावश्यक माँग है क्योंकि सच्चा सुख जीवन की माँग है और वह सत्संग से ही मिल सकता है।
सो जानब सतसंग प्रभाऊ। लोकहूँ बेद न आन उपाऊ।।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऊँची समझ


एक संत के पास बहरा आदमी सत्संग सुनने आता था। उसे कान तो थे पर वे नाड़ियों से जुड़े नहीं थे। एकदम बहरा, एक शब्द भी सुन नहीं सकता था। किसी ने संतश्री से कहाः
"बाबा जी ! वे जो वृद्ध बैठे हैं, वे कथा सुनते-सुनते हँसते तो हैं पर वे बहरे हैं।"
बहरे मुख्यतः दो बार हँसते हैं – एक तो कथा सुनते-सुनते जब सभी हँसते हैं तब और दूसरा, अनुमान करके बात समझते हैं तब अकेले हँसते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

बाबा जी ने कहाः "जब बहरा है तो कथा सुनने क्यों आता है ? रोज एकदम समय पर पहुँच जाता है। चालू कथा से उठकर चला जाय ऐसा भी नहीं है, घंटों बैठा रहता है।"
बाबाजी सोचने लगे, "बहरा होगा तो कथा सुनता नहीं होगा और कथा नहीं सुनता होगा तो रस नहीं आता होगा। रस नहीं आता होगा तो यहाँ बैठना भी नहीं चाहिए, उठकर चले जाना चाहिए। यह जाता भी नहीं है !''

----------


## ravi chacha

बाबाजी ने उस वृद्ध को बुलाया और उसके कान के पास ऊँची आवाज में कहाः "कथा सुनाई पड़ती है ?"
उसने कहाः "क्या बोले महाराज ?"
बाबाजी ने आवाज और ऊँची करके पूछाः "मैं जो कहता हूँ, क्या वह सुनाई पड़ता है ?"
उसने कहाः "क्या बोले महाराज ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

बाबाजी समझ गये कि यह नितांत बहरा है। बाबाजी ने सेवक से कागज कलम मँगाया और लिखकर पूछा।
वृद्ध ने कहाः "मेरे कान पूरी तरह से खराब हैं। मैं एक भी शब्द नहीं सुन सकता हूँ।"
कागज कलम से प्रश्नोत्तर शुरू हो गया।
"फिर तुम सत्संग में क्यों आते हो ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"बाबाजी ! सुन तो नहीं सकता हूँ लेकिन यह तो समझता हूँ कि ईश्वरप्राप्त महापुरुष जब बोलते हैं तो पहले परमात्मा में डुबकी मारते हैं। संसारी आदमी बोलता है तो उसकी वाणी मन व बुद्धि को छूकर आती है लेकिन ब्रह्मज्ञानी संत जब बोलते हैं तो उनकी वाणी आत्मा को छूकर आती हैं। मैं आपकी अमृतवाणी तो नहीं सुन पाता हूँ पर उसके आंदोलन मेरे शरीर को स्पर्श करते हैं। दूसरी बात, आपकी अमृतवाणी सुनने के लिए जो पुण्यात्मा लोग आते हैं उनके बीच बैठने का पुण्य भी मुझे प्राप्त होता है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

बाबा जी ने देखा कि ये तो ऊँची समझ के धनी हैं। उन्होंने कहाः "आप दो बार हँसना, आपको अधिकार है किंतु मैं यह जानना चाहता हूँ कि आप रोज सत्संग में समय पर पहुँच जाते हैं और आगे बैठते हैं, ऐसा क्यों ?"
"मैं परिवार में सबसे बड़ा हूँ। बड़े जैसा करते हैं वैसा ही छोटे भी करते हैं। मैं सत्संग में आने लगा तो मेरा बड़ा लड़का भी इधर आने लगा। शुरुआत में कभी-कभी मैं बहाना बना के उसे ले आता था। मैं उसे ले आया तो वह अपनी पत्नी को यहाँ ले आया, पत्नी बच्चों को ले आयी – सारा कुटुम्ब सत्संग में आने लगा, कुटुम्ब को संस्कार मिल गये।"

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मचर्चा, आत्मज्ञान का सत्संग ऐसा है कि यह समझ में नहीं आये तो क्या, सुनाई नहीं देता हो तो भी इसमें शामिल होने मात्र से इतना पुण्य होता है कि व्यक्ति के जन्मों-जन्मों के पाप-ताप मिटने एवं एकाग्रतापूर्वक सुनकर इसका मनन-निदिध्यासन करे उसके परम कल्याण में संशय ही क्या !

----------


## ravi chacha

*नाव पानी में रहे, पानी नाव में नहीं.....*
*पूज्य बापू जी*
सुबह नींद में से उठ के श्वास गिनो और शांत हो जाओ। अपने परमात्मा में, आत्मा मे ही खुश रहना। 'मेरा पैसा कहाँ है ? मेरा छोरा कहाँ है ?'नश्वर दुनिया की चीजों की क्या इच्छा करना ! 'मैं अमर आत्मा हूँ। शरीर मरेगा, मैं तो अपने-आप में मस्त हूँ। मुझे मारे ऐसी कोई तलवार नहीं, कोई मौत नहीं। अमर आत्मा के आगे तो मौत की मौत हो जाये। मैं तो अमर आत्मा हूँ। ॐ....हरिॐ....ॐ....' – इस प्रकार अमर आत्मा का विचार करे तो अमर आत्मा को पायेगा और बेट-बेटी का विचार करे, नाती-पोते का विचार करे तो अंत में उन्हीं की याद आयेगी और वहीं जन्मेगा।
भगवान ने गीता में कहा हैः
*यं यं वापि स्मरन्भावं त्यजत्यन्ते कलेवरम्।*
*तं तमेवैति कौन्तेय सदा तदभावभावितः।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

हे कुन्तीपुत्र अर्जुन ! यह मनुष्य अंतकाल में जिस-जिस भी भाव का स्मरण करता हुआ शरीर का त्याग करता है, उस उस को ही प्राप्त होता है क्योंकि वह सदा उसी भाव से भावित रहा है।' (8.6)
एक बार संत कबीर जी ने एक किसान से कहाः "तुम सत्संग में आया करो।"
किसान बोलाः "हाँ महाराज ! मेरे लड़के की सगाई हो गयी है, शादी हो जाये फिर आऊँगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

लड़के की शादी हो गयी। कबीर जी बोलेः "अब तो आओ।"
"मेहमान आते जाते हैं। महाराज ! थोड़े दिन बाद आऊँगा।"
ऐसे दो साल बीत गये। बोलेः "अब तो आओ।"
"महाराज ! मेरी बहू है न, वह माँ बनने वाली है। मेरा छोरा बाप बनने वाला है। मैं दादा बनने वाला हूँ। घऱ में पोता आ जाय, फिर कथा में आऊँगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

पोता हुआ। "अब तो सत्संग में आओ।"
"अरे महाराज ! आप मेरे पीछे क्यों पड़े हैं ? दूसरे नहीं मिलते हैं क्या ?"
कबीर जी ने हाथ जोड़ लिये। कुछ वर्ष के बाद कबीरजी फिर गये, देखा कि कहाँ गया वह खेतवाला ? दुकानें भी थीं, खेत भी था। लोग बोलेः "वह तो मर गया !"
"मर गया।"
"हाँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

मरते-मरते वह सोच रहा था कि 'मेरे खेत का क्या होगा, दुकान का क्या होगा ?' कबीर जी ने ध्यान लगा के देखा कि दुकान में चूहा बना है कि खेत में बैल बना है ? देखा कि अरहट में बँधा है, बैल बन गया है। उसके पहले हल में जुता था, फिर गाड़ी में जुता। अब बूढ़ा हो गया है। कबीर जी थोड़े-थोड़े दिन में आते जाते रहे। फिर उस बूढ़े बैल को, अब काम नहीं करता इसलिए तेली के पास बेच दिया गया। तेली ने भी काम लिया फिर बेच दिया कसाई को और कसाई ने 'बिस्मिल्लाह !' करके छुरा फिरा दिया। चमड़ा उतार के नगाड़ेवाला को बेच दिया और टुकड़े-टुकड़े कर के मांस बेच दिया।
कबीर जी ने साखी बनायीः
कथा में तो आया नहीं, मरकर

----------


## ravi chacha

बैल बने हल में जुते, ले गाड़ी में दीन।
हल नहीं खींच सका तो गाड़ी, छकड़े को खींचने में लगा दिया।
तेली के कोल्हू रहे, पुनि घर कसाई लीन।
मांस कटा बोटी बिकी, चमड़न मढ़ी नगार।
कुछ एक कर्म बाकी रहे, तिस पर पड़ती मार।।
नगारे पर डंडे पड़ रहे हैं। अभी कर्म बाकी हैंतो उसे डंडे पड़ रहे हैं। मेरा बेटा कहाँ है ? मेरी बेटी कहाँ है ?....' डंडे पड़ेंगे फिर। 'मेरा परमात्मा कहाँ है ? अमर आत्मा कहाँ है ? यह तो मरने वाला शरीर मर रहा है, सपने जैसा है। कई बेटे-बेटी सपना हो गये, संसार सपना हो रहा है लेकिन जो बचपन में मेरे साथ था, शादी में साथ था, बुढ़ापे में साथ है, मरने के बाद भी जो साथ नहीं छोड़ेगा वह मेरा प्रभु आत्मा कैसा है ?

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐ आनंद.... ॐ शांति...' – ऐसा करके उस आत्मा को जाने तो मुक्त हो जाये और 'छोरे क्या क्या होगा ? खेती का क्या होगा ?' किया तो बैल बनो बेटा ! जाओ।
इसलिए मन को संसार में नहीं लगाना। नाव पानी में रहे लेकिन पानी नाव में नहीं रहे। शरीर संसार में रहे किंतु अपने दिमाग में संसार नहीं घुसे। अपने दिमाग में तो 'ॐ आनन्द... ॐ शांति.... ॐ माधुर्य... संसार सपना, परमात्मा अपना....' – ऐसा चिंतन चलता रहे। चिंतन करके निश्चिंत नारायण में विश्रान्ति पायें, निश्चिंत नारायण-व्यापक ब्रह्म में आयें।

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐ  ॐॐॐॐ
सत्संग की महिमा



एक बार देवर्षि नारद भगवान विष्णु के पास गये और प्रणाम करते हुए नम्र वचन बोलेः "हे लक्ष्मीपते, हे कमलनयन ! कृपा करके इस दास को सत्संग की महिमा सुनाइये।"
जगत्पति ने मंद-मंद मुस्कराते हुए अपनी मधुर वाणी में कहाः हे नारद ! सत्संग की महिमा का वर्णन करने में तो वाणी की गति नहीं है।" फिर क्षण भर रूककर श्री भगवान बोलेः "हाँ, यहाँ से तुम आगे जाओ। वहाँ इमली के पेड़ पर एक बड़ा विचित्र, रंगीन गिरगिट है, वह सत्संग की महिमा जानता है। उसी से पूछ लो।"

----------


## ravi chacha

देवर्षि खुशी-खुशी इमली के पेड़ के पास गये और योगविद्या के बल से गिरगिट से बातें करने लगे। उन्होंने गिरगिट से पूछाः "सत्संग की महिमा क्या है ? कृपया बतलाइये।"
सवाल सुनते ही वह गिरगिट पेड़ से नीचे गिर गया और छटपटाते हुए प्राण छोड़ दिये। नारदजी को बड़ा अचंभा हुआ। वे डरकर लौट आये और भगवान को सारा वृत्तान्त कह सुनाया। भगवान ने मुस्कराते हुए कहाः "अच्छा, नगर के उस धनवान के घर जाओ और वहाँ जो तोता पिंजरे में दिखेगा, उसी से सत्संग की महिमा पूछ लेना।"

----------


## ravi chacha

नारदजी क्षण भर में वहाँ पहुँच गये एवं तोते से वही सवाल पूछा, मगर देवर्षि के देखते ही देखते उसने आँखें मूंद लीं और उसके भी प्राणपखेरू उड़ गये। अब तो नारद जी बड़े घबरा गये।
वे तुरंत भगवान के पास लौट आये और कहने लगेः "यह क्या लीला है भगवन् ! क्या सत्संग का नाम सुनकर मरना ही सत्संग की महिमा है ?"
श्री भगवान हँसकर बोलेः "वत्स ! इसका मर्म भी तुमको समझ में आ जायेगा। इस बार नगर के राजा के महल में जाओ और उसके नवजात पुत्र से अपना प्रश्न पूछो।"

----------


## ravi chacha

नारदजी तो थरथर काँपने लगे और बोलेः "हे प्रभु ! अब तक तो बच गया लेकिन अब की बार तो लगता है मुझे ही मरना पड़ेगा। अगर वह नवजात राजपुत्र मर गया तो राजा मुझे जिंदा नहीं छोड़ेगा।"
भगवान ने नारदजी को अभयदान दिया। नारदजी दिल मुट्ठी में रखकर राजमहल में आये। वहाँ उनका बड़ा सत्कार किया गया। अब तक राजा को कोई संतान नहीं थी।

----------


## ravi chacha

अतः पुत्र के जन्म पर बड़े आनन्दोल्लास से उत्सव मनाया जा रहा था। नारदजी ने डरते-डरते राजा से पुत्र के बारे में पूछा।
नारदजी को राजपुत्र के पास ले जाया गया। पसीने से तर होते हुए, मन-ही-मन श्रीहरि का नाम लेते हुए नारदजी ने राजपुत्र से सत्संग की महिमा के बारे में प्रश्न किया तो वह नवजात शिशु हँस पड़ा और बोलाः "महाराज ! चंदन को अपनी सुगंध और अमृत को अपने माधुर्य का पता नहीं होता। ऐसे ही आप अपनी महिमा नहीं जानते इसलिए मुझसे पूछ रहे हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

वास्तव में आप ही के क्षणमात्र के संग से मैं गिरगिट की योनि से मुक्त हो गया और आप ही के दर्शनमात्र से तोते की क्षुद्र योनि से मुक्त होकर इस मनुष्य जन्म को पा सका। आपके सान्निध्यमात्र से मेरी कितनी सारी योनियाँ कट गयीं और मैं सीधे मानव-तन में पहुँच गया, राजपुत्र बना। यह सत्संग का कितना अदभुत प्रभाव है ! हे ऋषिवर ! अब मुझे आशीर्वाद दें कि मैं मनुष्य जन्म के परम लक्ष्य को पा लूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

नारदजी ने खुशी-खुशी आशीर्वाद दिया और भगवान श्री हरि के पास जाकर सब कुछ बता दिया।
श्रीहरि बोलेः "सचमुच, सत्संग की बड़ी महिमा है। संत का सही गौरव या तो संत जानते हैं या उनके सच्चे प्रेमी भक्त !"

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या यह अमृतमय कथा पढ़कर आपका हृदय पावन नहीं हुआ ? क्या आपके मन में प्रभुप्रेम के पुष्प नहीं खिले ? क्या भक्तिरस का मकरंद आपने नहीं चखा ? संतों का सान्निध्य तो महाकल्याणकारी होता ही है किंतु अगर हमारी ओर से पूर्ण तत्परता, पूर्ण शरणागति हो एवं मोक्ष पाने की तीव्र ललक हो तो उसका प्रभाव और भी बढ़ जाता है तथा शीघ्र फल देता है। सदाचरण के साथ निर्मल बुद्धि भी हो तो सत्संग का प्रभाव शुद्ध भक्ति को जगा देता है और फिर भक्त भगवान में ही लीन हो जाता है, पूर्णता को पा लेता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*क्या जादू है तेरे प्यार में* *!*

----------


## ravi chacha

किसी गाँव में एक चोर रहता था। एक बार उसे कई दिनों तक चोरी करने का अवसर ही नहीं मिला, जिससे उसके घर में खाने के लाले पड़ गये। अब मरता क्या न करता, वह रात्रि के लगभग बारह बजे गाँव के बाहर बनी एक साधु की कुटिया में घुस गया। वह जानता था कि साधु बड़े त्यागी हैं, अपने पास कुछ नहीं रखते फिर भी सोचा, 'खाने पीने को ही कुछ मिल जायेगा। तो एक दो दिन का गुजारा चल जायेगा।'

----------


## ravi chacha

जब चोर कुटिया में प्रवेश कर रहे थे, संयोगवश उसी समय साधु बाबा ध्यान से उठकर लघुशंका के निमित्त बाहर निकले। चोर से उनका सामना हो गया। साधु उसे देखकर पहचान गये क्योंकि पहले कई बार देखा था, पर साधु यह नहीं जानते थे कि वह चोर है। उन्हें आश्चर्य हुआ कि यह आधी रात को यहाँ क्यों आया ! साधु ने बड़े प्रेम से पूछाः "कहो बालक ! आधी रात को कैसे कष्ट किया ? कुछ काम है क्या ?" चोर बोलाः "महाराज ! मैं दिन भर का भूखा हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

साधुः "ठीक है, आओ बैठो। मैंने शाम को धूनी में कुछ शकरकंद डाले थे, वे भुन गये होंगे, निकाल देता हूँ। तुम्हारा पेट भर जायेगा। शाम को आ गये होते तो जो था हम दोनों मिलकर खा लेते। पेट का क्या है बेटा ! अगर मन में संतोष हो तो जितना मिले उसमें ही मनुष्य खुश रह सकता है। 'यथा लाभ संतोष' यही तो है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

साधु ने दीपक जलाया। चोर को बैठने के लिए आसन दिया, पानी दिया और एक पत्ते पर भुने हुए शकरकंद रख दिये। फिर पास में बैठकर उसे इस तरह खिलाया, जैसे कोई माँ अपने बच्चे को खिलाती है। साधु बाबा के सदव्यवहार से चोर निहाल हो गया, सोचने लगा, 'एक मैं हूँ और एक ये बाबा हैं। मैं चोरी करने आया और ये इतने प्यार से खिला रहे हैं ! मनुष्य ये भी हैं और मैं भी हूँ। यह भी सच कहा हैः आदमी-आदमी में अंतर, कोई हीरा कोई कंकर। मैं तो इनके सामने कंकर से भी बदतर हूँ।'

----------


## ravi chacha

मनुष्य में बुरी के साथ भली वृत्तियाँ भी रहती हैं, जो समय पाकर जाग उठती हैं। जैसे उचित खाद-पानी पाकर बीज पनप जाता है, वैसे ही संत का संग पाकर मनुष्य की सदवृत्तियाँ लहलहा उठती हैं। चोर के मन के सारे कुसंस्कार हवा हो गये। उसे संत के दर्शन, सान्निध्य और अमृतवर्षा दृष्टि का लाभ मिला।

----------


## ravi chacha

*एक घड़ी आधी घड़ी, आधी में पुनि आध।* *तुलसी संगत साध की, हरे कोटि अपराध।।* उन ब्रह्मनिष्ठ साधुपुरुष के आधे घंटे के समागम से चोर के कितने ही मलिन संस्कार नष्ट हो गये। साधु के सामने अपना अपराध कबूल करने को उसका मन उतावला हो उठा। फिर उसे लगा कि 'साधु बाबा को पता चलेगा कि मैं चोरी की नियत से आया था तो उनकी नजर में मेरी क्या इज्जत रह जायेगी ! क्या सोचेंगे बाबा कि कैसा पतित प्राणी है, जो मुझ संत के यहाँ चोरी करने आया !' लेकिन फिर सोचा, 'साधु मन में चाहे जो समझें, मैं तो इनके सामने अपना अपराध स्वीकार करके प्रायश्चित करूँगा। इतने दयालू महापुरुष हैं, ये मेरा अपराध अवश्य क्षमा कर देंगे।' संत के सामने प्रायश्चित करने से सारे पाप जलकर राख हो जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

सका भोजन पूरा होने के बाद साधु ने कहाः "बेटा ! अब इतनी रात में तुम कहाँ जाओगे, मेरे पास एक चटाई है, इसे ले लो और आराम से यहाँ सो जाओ। सुबह चले जाना।" नेकी की मार से चोर दबा जा रहा था। वह साधु के पैरों पर गिर पड़ा और फूट-फूट कर रोने लगा। साधु समझ न सके कि यह क्या हुआ ! साधु ने उसे प्रेमपूर्वक उठाया, प्रेम से सिर पर हाथ फेरते हुए पूछाः "बेटा ! क्या हुआ ?" रोते-रोते चोर का गला रूँध गया। उसने बड़ी कठिनाई से अपने को सँभालकर कहाः "महाराज ! मैं बड़ा अपराधी हूँ।" साधु बोलेः "बेटा ! भगवान तो सबके अपराध क्षमा करने वाले हैं। उनकी शरण में जाने से वे बड़े-से-बड़े अपराध क्षमा कर देते हैं। तू उन्हीं की शरण में जा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

चोरः "महाराज ! मेरे जैसे पापी का उद्धार नहीं हो सकता।" साधुः "अरे पगले ! भगवान ने कहा हैः यदि कोई अतिशय दुराचारी भी अनन्य भाव से मेरा भक्त होकर मुझको भजता है तो वह साधु ही मानने योग्य है।" "नहीं महाराज ! मैंने बड़ी चोरियाँ की हैं। आज भी मैं भूख से व्याकुल होकर आपके यहाँ चोरी करने आया था लेकिन आपके सदव्यवहार ने तो मेरा जीवन ही पलट दिया। आज मैं आपके सामने कसम खाता हूँ कि आगे कभी चोरी नहीं करूँगा, किसी जीव को नहीं सताऊँगा। आप मुझे अपनी शरण में लेकर अपना शिष्य बना लीजिये।"

----------


## ravi chacha

साधु के प्यार के जादू ने चोर को साधु बना दिया। उसने अपना पूरा जीवन उन साधु के चरणों में सदा के समर्पित करके अमूल्य मानव जीवन को अमूल्य-से-अमूल्य परमात्मा को पाने के रास्ते लगा दिया। महापुरुषों की सीख है कि "आप सबसे आत्मवत् व्यवहार करें क्योंकि सुखी जीवन के लिए विशुद्ध निःस्वार्थ प्रेम ही असली खुराक है। संसार इसी की भूख से मर रहा है, अतः प्रेम का वितरण करो। अपने हृदय के आत्मिक प्रेम को हृदय में ही मत छिपा रखो। उदारता के साथ उसे बाँटो, जगत का बहुत-सा दुःख दूर हो जायेगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

*हिंसक बन गया परम भक्त




*
 परब्रह्म परमात्मा के साथ एकत्व के अनुभव को उपलब्ध स्वामी रामतीर्थ देश-विदेश में घूम-घूमकर ब्रह्मविद्या का उपदेश देते थे। बात फरवरी सन् 1902 की है, 'साधारण धर्मसभा, फैजाबाद' के दूसरे वार्षिकोत्सव में स्वामी रामतीर्थ भी पधारे। स्वामी जी तो वेदान्ती थे। 'सबमें ब्रह्म है, सब ब्रह्म में है, सब ब्रह्म है। मैं ब्रह्म हूँ, आप भी ब्रह्म हैं, ब्रह्म के सिवाय कुछ नहीं है।' – इसी सनातन सत्य ज्ञान की पहले दिन उन्होंने व्याख्या की। श्रोताओं में एक सज्जन श्री नौरंगमल भी मौजूद थे। उनके पास एक मौलवी मोहम्मद मुर्तजा अली खाँ भी बैठे थे। नौरंगमल जी ने मौलवी साहब से कहाः "सुनते हो मौलाना ! यह युवक क्या कह रहा है ! कहता है कि मैं खुदा हूँ।" यह सुनकर मौलवी आपे से बाहर हो गये और कहने लगेः "अगर इस वक्त मुसलमानी राज्य होता तो मैं फौरन इस काफिर की गर्दन उड़ा देता। लेकिन अफसोस ! मैं यहाँ मजबूर हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

दूसरे दिन मौलवी साहब फिर धर्मसभा में गये। वहाँ सुबह का सत्संग चल रहा था। मंडप श्रद्धालुओं से भरा हुआ था। स्वामी रामतीर्थ फारसी में एक भजन गा रहे थे जिसका मतलब थाः "हे नमाजी ! तेरी यह नमाज है कि केवल उठक-बैठक ? अरे, नमाज तो तब है जब ईश्वर के विरह में ऐसा बेचैन और अधीर हो जाय कि न तुझे बैठते चैन मिले और न खड़े होते। असली नमाज तो तभी कहलायेगी, नहीं तो यह केवल कवायद मात्र है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वामी रामतीर्थ यह भजन बिल्कुल तल्लीन हो कर गा रहे थे और उनकी आँखों से आँसू झर रहे थे। उस समय उनके चेहरे से अलौकिक तेज बरस रहा था। मौलवी साहब स्वामी रामतीर्थ की उस तल्लीनता, भगवत्प्रेम और भगवत्समर्पण से बहुत प्रभावित हुए। भजन समाप्त होते ही मौलवी अपनी जगह से उठे और स्वामी रामतीर्थ के पास पहुँचकर अपने वस्त्रों में छुपाया हुआ एक खंजर (कटार) निकालकर उनके कदमों में रख दिया और बोलेः "हे राम ! आप सचमुच राम है, मैं आज इस वक्त बहुत बुरी नीयत से आपके पास आया था। मैं आपका गुनहगार हूँ। मुझे माफ कर दीजिये। मैं बहुत शर्मिन्दा हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वामी रामतीर्थ मुस्कराये और बोलेः "क्यों गंदा बंदा बनता है ? जो तू है वही तो मैं हूँ। मैं तुझसे अलग कब हूँ ? जब, आइंदा किसी से भी नफरत मत करना क्योंकि सबके भीतर वही सर्वव्यापी खुदा मौजूद है। हालांकि तू उससे बेखबर है, पर वह तेरी हर बात को जानता है। अपने खयालात पवित्र रख। खुदी को भूल जा और खुदा को याद रख, जो तेरे नजदीक से भी नजदीक है, यानी जो तू खुद है।" – ऐसा कहकर स्वामी जी ने बहुत प्यार से मौलवी के सिर पर हाथ फेरा और मौलवी अपना सिर स्वामी जी के चरणों पर रख बच्चों की तरह रोने लगे। रोते-रोते मौलवी की आँखें लाल हो गयीं। वे किसी प्रकार से भी स्वामी जी के चरण छोड़ नहीं रहे थे। बस, एक ही रट लगा रखी थीः "मुझे माफ कर दीजिये, मुझे माफ कर दीजिये।" बड़ी मुश्किल से उन्हें शांत किया गया। तब से वह मौलवी मुहम्मद मुर्तजा अली खाँ उनका अनन्य भक्त हो गया। उसने अपने आपको स्वामी जी के श्रीचरणों में समर्पित कर दिया और उसका जीवन भक्तिमय हो गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मनिष्ठ महापुरुष सभी के आत्मीय स्वजन है। वे किसी को भी अपने से अलग नही देखते और प्राणिमात्र पर अपनी करूणा-कृपा रखते हैं। वे सभी का आत्मोत्थान चाहते हैं। वे हमारे अंतःकरण में भरे कूड़े-कचरे को अपने उपदेशों द्वारा बाहर निकाल फेंकते हैं और हमारे हृदय को निर्मल व पवित्र बना देते हैं। वे हमें जीवन जीने की सही राह दिखाते हैं और जीवन को जीवनदाता भगवान की ओर ले जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वामी रामतीर्थ का रसमय जीवन आज भी दिख रहा है – कहीं कोई बापू जी कहता है, कोई साँईं कहता है परंतु अठखेलियाँ वही सच्चिदानंद की.... सभी को हरिनाम के द्वारा अपने ब्रह्मसुख का रस प्रदान करने वाले ऐसे कौन हैं इस समय ? जान गये, मान गये, पहचान गये – स्वामी रामतीर्थ का प्यार, भले नाम बदलकर, वही तो डाँट रहा है !

----------


## ravi chacha

*मेटत कठिन कुअंक भाल के*

----------


## ravi chacha

गुरु नानक देव जी घूमते-घामते किसी नगर के बाहर डेरा डाले हुए थे। भावुक श्रद्धालु लोग दर्शन करने गये। धीरे-धीरे बात राजा तक पहुँची और वह भी दर्शन करने गया। नया-नया राजा था, पहली बार जा रहा था किन्हीं संत के चरणों में। राजा ने देखा कि नानक जी को सब लोग झुक-झुक के प्रणाम करते हैं, बड़े आदर से निहारते हैं और ये बाबाजी तो सब छोड़ के संत बने हैं। अब इनको लोग नमस्कार प्रणाम करें इसकी क्या जरूरत ! हम लोगों को कोई सलाम कर दे तो ठीक है, हमको जरा मजा भी आये। अब बाबा बन गये, घर-बार छोड़ दिया फिर प्रणाम करवाने की क्या जरूरत ! राजा के चित्त में संकल्प-विकल्प होते रहे।

----------


## ravi chacha

नानकदेव तो नानक देव थे। पूछाः "क्या सोचता है भैया ?" राजा बोलाः "बाबाजी ! गुस्ताफी माफ हो..." और राजा ने सारी बात कह दी। नानक देव ने कहाः "अभी नहीं कहूँगा। कल सुबह आना।"

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा अपने महल में चला गया, खाया-पिया और सोया। सौ जाने पर सपना देखता है कि वह जंगल में शिकार करने गया। एक बढ़िया हिरन दिखा, उसके पीछे घोड़ा भगाये जा रहा है। हिरन हवा को गया। राजा साथियों से, मित्रों से जुदा हो गया और ऐसी जगह पर पहुँचा कि जहाँ कोई रास्ता ही नहीं मिलता। भूखा-प्यासा राजा भटक रहा है। जामुन का रस और चावल लिये एक चांडाली जा रही है। राजा चांडाली के आगे गिड़गिड़ाता हैः 'तू मुझे भोजन दे दे।'

----------


## ravi chacha

चांडाली बोलती हैः 'हम लोग चांडाल हैं। बिना स्वार्थ के किसी से प्रीति नहीं करते। तुम मेरे भर्ता हो जाओ तो मैं तुम्हें खिलाऊँ।' जो स्वार्थी होते हैं, जो चांडाल मन के होते हैं वे बिना मतलब किसी का उपकार नहीं करते और जो संत होते हैं वे कोई मतलब रखे बिना उपकार करते हैं। भूखा मरता हुआ राजा चांडाली के साथ हो गया। उसे छः-सात बच्चे हुए। दिन को तो पशुओं की हिंसा करे, रक्तपान करे, रात्रि को चर्म सुखाये। ऐसा जीवन बिताते-बिताते उसे बारह वर्ष बीत गये।

----------


## ravi chacha

दुष्काल के दिन हैं। बारिश कम पड़ी है, तालाब सूख गया है। जानवर नहीं मिल रहे हैं। दो दिन-चार दिन तक कोई शिकार नहीं मिलता है। चांडाल बड़ा दुःखी होता है। घर जाता है तो बच्चे बोलते हैं- 'लाओ मांस।' चांडाल बोलता हैः 'मांस नहीं है। मेरा ही मांस खा लो।' छोटा बच्चा बोलता हैः 'तुम्हारा ही दे दो।' चांडाल के बच्चे भी चांडाल ! गुस्से में उस चांडाल ने अपना शरीर जलाने के लिए लकड़ियाँ इकट्ठी कीं, आग लगायी और उस आग में आत्महत्या करने के लिए ज्यों कूदा तो राजा पलंग से नीचे गिर पड़ा, आँख खुल गयी और धड़कन बढ़ गयी। देखा कि 'अरे ! मैं तो महल में सोया हूँ। शास्त्रों में लिखा है कि संत के दर्शन करने से दुःख दूर होते हैं। ऐसा मैंने सुर रखा है परंतु हुआ उलटा ! नानकजी के दर्शन किये और रात हराम हो गयी ! इतने दिन तो बड़े मधुर सपने देखे पर इस रात खुद के चांडाल होने के बारह वर्ष जो देखे हैं, बड़े जुल्म के, बड़े बुरे देखे।'

----------


## ravi chacha

*ब्रहम गिआनी का दरसु बडभागी पाईये।* *ब्रहम गिआनी कउ बलि बलि जाईये।* *ब्रहम गिआनी की मिति कउनु बखानै।* *ब्रहम गिआनी की गति ब्रहम गिआनी जानै।* *चारि पदारथ जे को मागै। साध जना की सेवा लागै।* *जे को आपुना दूखु मिटावै। हरि हरि नामु रिदै सद गावै।* *जे को जनम मरण ते डरै। साध जना की सरनी परै।*

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा सुबह होते ही नहा-धो के गुरु नानक के पास पहुँच गया। बोलाः "बाबाजी ! मेरी रात क्यों खराब हो गयी ? आपके दर्शन के बाद तो आदमी को तसल्ली से सोना चाहिए पर मेरी नींद हराम हो गयी। मैंने बड़ी बुरी तरह का सपना देखा।" नानक देव जी बोलते हैं- "क्या सपना देखा, मैं बता देता हूँ तुझे।" और नानक जी ने सारी बात बताते हुए कहाः "राजा का फर्ज होता है प्रजा का पालन करना। इसके लिए प्रजा से कर (Tax) लिया जाता है, प्रजा का खून-पसीना लिया जाता है। उसकी रक्षा, उसके हित के लिए तूने खून-पसीना तो नोचा परंतु प्रजा के उस खून को प्रजा के उपयोग में न लगाकर तूने उससे विलास किया है। इसलिए दूसरा जन्म तुझे चांडाल का मिलने वाला था, परंतु संत से पास आया तो वह संत के सान्निध्य और दर्शन से सपने में पूरा हो गया।"

----------


## ravi chacha

अभी जीव विज्ञान की घोषणा है कि सज्जन आदमी, प्रेम से भरा हुआ, करूणा से भरा हुआ, शांति से भरा हुआ, परोपकार से भरा हुआ सत्पुरुष जब किसी बीमार व्यक्ति को निहारता है तो उसकी आँखों की रश्मियाँ, आँखों की आभा पड़ने से बीमार व्यक्ति के अंदर स्वास्थ्य सर्जन करने वाले रक्त के श्वेत कण प्रत्येक घन मि.मी. रक्त में 1500 की संख्या से बढ़ जाते हैं और दुष्ट आदमी जब निगाह डालता है तो प्रति घन मि.मी. रक्त में 1600 श्वेत कण नष्ट हो जाते हैं। अभी विज्ञान सिद्ध करता है पर नानकजी, कबीर जी, लीलाशाहबापूजी आदि महापुरुषों ने सैंकड़ों वर्ष पहले घोषणा कर दी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*नूरानी नजर सां दिलबर दरवेशन* *मुं खे निहाल करे छड्यो।* *(नूरानी नजरों से दिलबर दरवेश ने मुझे निहाल कर दिया है।)*

----------


## ravi chacha

उनकी निगाहों से स्थूल कणों में तो परिवर्तन होता है किंतु उनके सम्पर्क से सूक्ष्म मन में भी परिवर्तन हो जाता है। कोई नर्तकी आ जाय, कोई अभिनेता आ जाय तो उसको देखकर मन में जो भाव पैदा होते हैं – उसे सब जानते हैं कि कितने चंचल, हलकट, विकारी भाव उत्पन्न होते हैं और यदि कोई किन्हीं संत के, नानकजी, कबीर जी या लीलाशाहजी बापू के चित्र ही देख ले उनको देखने का तो सौभाग्य न मिला परंतु उनके सुमिरन व उनके चित्र को देखने से सदभाव व शांति आ जाती है। ऐसे ज्ञानवानों के कारण दुनिया में थोड़ी रौनक है, थोड़ी ईमानदारी है। थोड़ा प्रेम और प्रसन्नता दिख रही है सत्पुरुषों के कारण। ऐसे पुरुष बोलें तो बढ़िया है, मिलें तो बढ़िया है, नहीं तो जहाँ भी रहते हैं उनका भजन-ध्यान और ईश्वर के साथ एकता बड़ा मंगलकारी प्रभाव डालती है। हमारे राष्ट्र पर उनकी बड़ी-बड़ी करूणा और कृपा है। ऐसे लोगों के लिए फकीर बोलते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

*गुरु जी तुम तसल्ली न दो,* *सिर्फ बैठे ही रहो महफिल का रंग बदल जायेगा,* *गिरता हुआ दिल भी सँभल जायेगा।।* 'श्रीरामचरित मानस' में संत तुलसी दास जी भगवान शिवजी की वाणी उच्चारते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

*गिरिजा संत समागम सम न लाभ कछु आन।* *बिनु हरि कृपा न होई सो गावहिं बेद पुरान।।* *एक घड़ी आधी घड़ी, आधी में पुनि आध।* *तुलसी संगत साध की, हरे कोटि अपराध।।* *(श्रीरामचरित. उ.कां. 125 ख)* राजा ने आधी घड़ी, चौथाई घड़ी संत के दर्शन किये तो चांडाल के जन्म से बचाव हो गया। कबीर जी अपनी भाषा में कहते हैं- *सुख देवें दुःख को हरें, करें पाप का अंत।* *कह कबीर वे कब मिलें, परम सनेही संत।।* हम लोगों का स्नेह तो शरीर में हो सकता है, नाटक आदि में हो सकता है लेकिन फकीरी का स्नेह तो परमात्मा में होता है। जिनका परम में स्नेह है ऐसे लोग जब मिलते हैं तो दुःख दूर होते हैं, आदमी पाप से विमुक्त होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*तत्त्वज्ञ महापुरुष दुर्लभ* एक बार युधिष्ठिर, अर्जुन और भगवान श्रीकृष्ण वन में घूमते-घूमते एक योगी संत के पास पहुँचे। वहाँ वे थोड़ी देर बैठे। युधिष्ठिर अचानक रोने लगे। साथ ही वे संत, श्रीकृष्ण एवं अर्जुन भी रोने लगे और खूब रोये। भगवान ने अर्जुन से पूछाः "तुम क्यों रोये ?" अर्जुन बोलेः "भगवान ! मैं तो आप सबको रोते देखकर रोया परंतु आप लोग क्यों रोये ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवान ने योगिराज से रोने का कारण बताने की विनती की तो वे बोलेः "मैंने घर छोड़ा, संबंधी छोड़े, देश छोड़ा, इतने घने एकांत में विकारों और वासनाओं के प्रभाव से बचकर मन-इन्द्रिय से पार अपने परमात्म स्वभाव में, ब्रह्म स्वभाव में आत्मा का आनंद लेने यहाँ आया परंतु मैंने ऐसे कौन-से पापकर्म किये हुए हैं कि इतना करने पर भी एकांत में मेरे आनंद को भंग करने युधिष्ठिर जैसे प्रसिद्ध राजा आ पहुँचे हैं, यह सोचकर मुझे रोना आ गया।"

----------


## ravi chacha

युधिष्ठिर से पूछा तो वे बोलेः "मुझे पुण्यभूमि भारत में दुर्लभ मनुष्य जन्म मिला, श्रेष्ठ बुद्धि मिली, राज्यपद मिला। उसका उपयोग तुच्छ राजकार्य में ही होता है। मैं अपने अमूल्य जीवन का उपयोग ऐसे त्यागी महापुरुषों के दर्शन तक मैं नहीं कर पाता, उनका सान्निध्य नहीं ले पाता। कैसा मेरा दुर्भाग्य है ! यही विचारकर मैं रोया।"

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर कुछ रूककर युधिष्ठिर ने पूछाः "हम तो रोये परंतु भगवान आप तो त्रिलोकीनाथ हैं, आप क्यों रोये ?" श्रीकृष्ण बोलेः "मुझे इसलिए रोना आया कि अब कलिकाल आयेगा। कलिकाल में तो ऐसे ब्रह्मानंद में रहने वाले महात्मा मिलने दुर्लभ होंगे और उनकी महिमा जानने वाले ऐसे महान धर्मात्मा राजा भी दुर्लभ होंगे – यही विचारकर रोना आता है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे सच्चे संत संसार से दूर रहना चाहते हैं क्योंकि उनके पास लोग नश्वर और तुच्छ वस्तुओं की माँग करते हैं। यह ऐसा है जैसे किसी जौहरी के पास देने के लिए हीरे जवाहरात और सोना-चाँदी है, कोई उससे चार पैसे की सेव, गाँठिया और चटनी की माँग करे। यदि उनके (संत के) पास आत्मज्ञान के लिए आये तो अलग बात है। ऐसे संत ब्रह्मसुख देना चाहते हैं लेकिन लोग 'तू-तेरे' की, 'मैं-मेरे' की बातों में उनका समय खा जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जगत को तीर्थरूप बनाने वाले संत*


 दो संन्यासी युवक यात्रा करते-करते किसी गाँव में पहुँचे। लोगों से पूछाः "हमें एक रात्रि यहाँ रहना है। किसी पवित्र परिवार का घर दिखाओ।" लोगों ने बताया कि "वह एक चाचा का घर है। साधु-महात्माओं का आदर सत्कार करते हैं। *'अखिल ब्रह्माण्डमां एक तुं श्रीहरि'* का पाठ उनका पक्का हो गया है। वहाँ आपको ठीक रहेगा।" उन्होंने उन सज्जन चाचा का पता बताया।

----------


## ravi chacha

दोनों संन्यासी वहाँ गये। चाचा ने प्रेम से सत्कार किया, भोजन कराया और रात्रि-विश्राम के लिए बिछौना दिया। रात्रि को कथा-वार्ता के दौरान एक संन्यासी ने प्रश्न कियाःक "आपने कितने तीर्थों में स्नान किया है ? कितनी तीर्थयात्राएँ की हैं। ? हमने तो चारों धाम की तीन-तीन बार यात्रा की है।" चाचा ने कहाः "मैंने एक भी तीर्थ का दर्शन या स्नान नहीं किया है। यहीं रहकर भगवान का भजन करता हूँ और आप जैसे भगवत्स्वरूप अतिथि पधारते हैं तो सेवा करने का मौका पा लेता हूँ। अभी तक कहीं भी नहीं गया हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

दोनों संन्यासी आपस में विचार करने लगेः "ऐसे व्यक्ति का अन्न खाया ! अब यहाँ से चले जायें तो रात्रि कहाँ बितायेंगे ? यकायक चले जायें तो उसको दुःख भी होगा। चलो, कैसे भी करके इस विचित्र वृद्ध के यहाँ रात्रि बिता दें। जिसने एक भी तीर्थ नहीं किया उसका अन्न खा लिया, हाय !" आदि-आदि। इस प्रकार विचारते हुए वे सोने लगे लेकिन नींद कैसे आवे ! करवटें बदलते-बदलते मध्यरात्रि हुई। इतने में द्वार से बाहर देखा तो गौ के गोबर से लीपे हुए बरामदे में एक काली गाय आयी.... फिर दूसरी आयी.... तीसरी, चौथी.... पाँचवीं... ऐसा करते-करते कई गायें आयीं। हरेक गाय वहाँ आती, बरामदे में लोटपोट होती और सफेद हो जाती तब अदृश्य हो जाती। ऐसी कितनी ही काली गायें आयीं और सफेद होकर विदा हो गयीं। दोनों संन्यासी फटी आँखों से देखते ही रह गये। वे दंग रह गये कि यह क्या कौतुक हो रहा है !

----------


## ravi chacha

आखिरी गाय जाने की तैयारी में थी तो उन्होंने उसे प्रणाम करके पूछाः "हे गौ माता ! आप कौन हो और यहाँ कैसे आना हुआ ? यहाँ आकर आप श्वेतवर्ण हो जाती हो इसमें क्या रहस्य है ? कृपा करके आपका परिचय दें।" गाय बोलने लगीः "हम गायों के रूप में सब तीर्थ हैं। लोग हममें गंगे हर... यमुने हर.... नर्मदे हर... आदि बोलकर गोता लगाते हैं। हममें अपने पाप धोकर पुण्यात्मा होकर जाते हैं और हम उनके पापों की कालिमा मिटाने के लिए द्वन्द्व-मोह से विनिर्मुक्त आत्मज्ञानी, आत्मा-परमात्मा में विश्रान्ति पाये हुए सत्पुरूषों के आँगन में आकर पवित्र हो जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारा काला बदन पुनः श्वेत हो जाता है। तुम लोग जिनको अशिक्षित, गँवार, बूढ़ा समझते हो वे बुजुर्ग तो जहाँ से तमाम विद्याएँ निकलती हैं उस आत्मदेव में विश्रान्ति पाये हुए आत्मवेत्ता संत हैं।" *तीर्थी कुर्वन्ति जगतीं....* ऐसे आत्मारामी ब्रह्मवेत्ता महापुरुष जगत को तीर्थरूप बना देते हैं। अपनी दृष्टि से, संकल्प से, संग से जन-साधारण को उन्नत कर देते हैं। ऐसे पुरुष जहाँ ठहरते हैं, उस जगह को भी तीर्थ बना देते हैं। जैन धर्म ने ऐसे पुरुषों को तीर्थंकर (तीर्थ बनाने वाले) कहा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अनमोल है सत्संग !*
 'मानव सेवा संघ' के संस्थापक स्वामी शरणानंद जी से किसी ने पूछाः "आप सत्संग-समारोह तो करते हैं परंतु उस पर इतना खर्चा ! आपको सत्संग-समारोह बहुत ही सादगी के साथ करना चाहिए।" शरणानंदजी ने कहाः "मैं आपको विश्वास दिलाता हूँ कि इतने खर्चे के बाद अगर एक भी भाई के जीवन में, एक भी बहन के जीवन में जीवन की वास्तविक माँग जागृत हो जाये तो उस पर सारे विश्व की सम्पत्ति न्योछावर कर देना भी कम है। आपने सत्संग का महत्त्व नहीं समझा है। सत्संग के लिए हँसते-हँसते प्राण भी दिये जा सकते हैं। सत्संग के लिए क्या नहीं दिया जा सकता ! आप यह सोचें कि सत्संग जीवन की कितनी आवश्यक वस्तु है। अगर आपके जीवन में सफलता होगी तो वह सत्संग से ही होगी। अगर जीवन में असफलता है तो वह असत् के संग से है।" उक्त प्रश्न वे ही कर सकते हैं जिनको सत्संग के मूल्य का पता नहीं है, जिनकी मति-गति भोगों से भटकी हुई है। अगर दुनिया की सब सम्पत्ति खर्च करके भी सत्संग मिलता है तो भी सस्ता है। सत्संग से जो सुधार होता है, वह कुसंग से थोड़े ही होगा ! सत्संग से जो सन्मति मिलती है वह भोग संग्रह से थोड़े ही मिलेगी ! लाखों रूपये खर्च किये, व्यक्ति को पढ़ा दिया, डॉक्टर, बैरिस्टर बना दिया लेकिन सत्संग नहीं मिला तो बचा सकेगा अपने को कुसंग से ?... नहीं। सत्संग व्यक्ति को भोग-संग्रह से बचाकर आंतरिक सुख का एहसास कराता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*।। संत मिलन को जाइये ।।*
 कबीर सोई दिन भला जा दिन साधु मिलाय। अंक भरै भरि भेंटिये पाप शरीरां जाय।।1।। कबीर दरशन साधु के बड़े भाग दरशाय। जो होवे सूली सजा काटै ई टरी जाय।।2।। दरशन कीजै साधु का दिन में कई कई बार।
 आसोजा का मेह ज्यों बहुत करै उपकार।।3।। कई बार नहीं कर सकै दोय बखत करि लेय। कबीर साधु दरस ते काल दगा नहीं देय।।4।। दोय बखत नहीं कर सकै दिन मे करू इक बार। कबीर साधु दरस ते उतरै भौ जल पार।।5।। दूजै दिन नहीं करि सकै तीजै दिन करू जाय। कबीर साधु दरस ते मोक्ष मुक्ति फल पाय।।6।। तीजै चौथे नहीं करै सातैं दिन करू जाय। या में विलंब न कीजिये कहै कबीर समुझाय।।7।। सातैं दिन नहीं करि सकै पाख पाख करि लेय। कहै कबीर सो भक्तजन जनम सुफल करि लेय।।8।। पाख पाख नहीं करि सकै मास मास करू जाय। ता में देर न लाइये कहै कबीर समुझाय।।9।। मात-पिता सुत इस्तरी आलस बंधु कानि। साधु दरस को जब चलै ये अटकावै खानि।।10।। इन अटकाया ना रहै साधु दरस को जाय। कबीर सोई संतजन मोक्ष मुक्ति फल पाय।।11।। साधु चलत रो दीजिये कीजै अति सनमान। कहै कबीर कछु भेंट धरूँ अपने बित अनुमान।।12।। तरूवर सरोवर संतजन चौथा बरसे मेह। परमारथ के कारणे चारों धरिया देह।।13।। संत मिलन को जाइये तजी मोह माया अभिमान। ज्यों ज्यों पग आगे धरे कोटि यज्ञ समान।।14।। तुलसी इस संसार में भाँति भाँति के लोग। हिलिये मिलिये प्रेम सों नदी नाव संयोग।।15।। चल स्वरूप जोबन सुचल चल वैभव चल देह। चलाचली के वक्त में भलाभली कर लेह।।16।। सुखी सुखी हम सब कहें सुखमय जानत नाँही। सुख स्वरूप आतम अमर जो जाने सुख पाँहि।।17।। सुमिरन ऐसा कीजिये खरे निशाने चोट। मन ईश्वर में लीन हो हले न जिह्वा होठ।।18।। दुनिया कहे मैं दुरंगि पल में पलटी जाऊँख। सुख में जो सोये रहे वा को दुःखी बनाऊँ।।19।। माला श्वासोच्छ्वास की भगत जगत के बीच। जो फेरे सो गुरुमुखी ना फेरे सो नीच।।20।। अरब खरब लों धन मिले उदय अस्त लों राज। तुलसी हरि के भजन बिन सबे नरक को साज।।21।। साधु सेव जा घर नहीं सतगुरु पूजा नाँही। सो घर मरघट जानिये भूत बसै तेहि माँहि।।22।। निराकार निज रूप है प्रेम प्रीति सों सेव। जो चाहे आकार को साधु परतछ देव।।23।। साधु आवत देखि के चरणौ लागौ धाय। क्या जानौ इस भेष में हरि आपै मिल जाय।।24।। साधु आव देख करि हसि हमारी देह। माथा का ग्रह उतरा नैनन बढ़ा सनेह।।25।।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे प्रभु! आनन्ददाता!!




हे प्रभु! आनन्ददाता !! ज्ञान हमको दीजिये।
शीघ्र सारे दुर्गुणों को दूर हमसे कीजिये।।
हे प्रभु......
लीजिये हमको शरण में हम सदाचारी बनें।
ब्रह्मचारी धर्मरक्षक वीर व्रतधारी बनें।।
हे प्रभु......
निंदा किसी की हम किसी से भूलकर भी न करें।
ईर्ष्या कभी भी हम किसी से भूलकर भी न करें।।
हे प्रभु...
सत्य बोलें झूठ त्यागें मेल आपस में करें।
दिव्य जीवन हो हमारा यश तेरा गाया करें।।
हे प्रभु....
जाय हमारी आयु हे प्रभु ! लोक के उपकार में।
हाथ डालें हम कभी न भूलकर अपकार में।।
हे प्रभु....
कीजिये हम पर कृपा अब ऐसी हे परमात्मा!
मोह मद मत्सर रहित होवे हमारी आत्मा।।
हे प्रभु....
प्रेम से हम गुरुजनों की नित्य ही सेवा करें।
प्रेम से हम संस्कृति ही नित्य ही सेवा करें।।
हे प्रभु...
योगविद्या ब्रह्मविद्या हो अधिक प्यारी हमें।
ब्रह्मनिष्ठा प्राप्त करके सर्वहितकारी बनें।।
हे प्रभु....

----------


## ravi chacha

कदम अपने आगे बढ़ाता चला जा....



कदम अपना आगे बढ़ाता चला जा।
सदा प्रेम के गीत गाता चला जा।।
तेरे मार्ग में वीर ! काँटें बड़े हैं।
लिये तीर हाथों में वैरी खड़े हैं।
बहादुर सबको मिटाता चला जा।
कदम अपना आगे बढ़ाता चला जा।।
तू है आर्यवंशी ऋषिकुल का बालक।
प्रतापी यशस्वी सदा दीनपालक।
तू संदेश सुख का सुनाता चला जा।
कदम अपना आगे बढ़ाता चला जा।।
भले आज तूफान उठकर के आयें।
बला पर चली आ रही हों बलायें।
युवा वीर हैं दनदनाता चला जा।
कदम अपना आगे बढ़ाता चला जा।।
जो बिछुड़े हुए हैं उन्हें तू मिला जा।
जो सोये पड़े हैं उन्हें तू जगा जा।।
तू आनंद डंका बजाता चला जा।
कदम अपना आगे बढ़ाता चला जा।।

----------


## ravi chacha

*ब्रह्मचर्य के पालन से.....*
ब्रह्मचर्य के पालन से स्वास्थ्य का संचार करें।
शक्ति का विकास करें चरित्र का निर्माण करें।। टेक।। - 2
यौवन की सुरक्षा से जीवन का उद्धार करें।
संयम की शक्ति से सर्वांगीण विकास करें।।
यौवन धन बरबाद हुआ है स्वच्छन्दी उच्छृंखल जीवन से,
टीवी सीरीयल चलचित्रों से अश्लील साहित्यों से।
इन सबको अब छोड़ के अपने यौवन को महकायें,
संतों के सत्संग में जाकर जीवन धन्य बनायें।।
ब्रह्मचर्य के पालन से....।। टेक।।
संयमहीन देशों में हुई है यौवन धन की तबाही,
तन-मन के कई रोग बढ़े हैं दुष्टच चरित्र अपराधी।
छोड़ के उनका अंध अनुकरण अपना देश बचायें,
ध्यान योग सेवा भक्ति से संस्कृति को अपनायें।।
ब्रह्मचर्य के पालन से....।। टेक ।।
संयम से ही शक्ति मिलेगी तन-मन स्वस्थ रहेंगे,
बुद्धि खूब कुशाग्र बनेगी नित्य प्रसन्न रहेंगे।
जीवन के हर कोई क्षेत्र में उन्नति हो के रहेगी,
लौकिक और पारलौकिक जग में प्रगति हो के रहेगी।।
ब्रह्मचर्य के पालन से....।। टेक ।।
देख लो अपनी संस्कृति में भी संयमी वीर हुए हैं,
महावीर और भीष्म पितामह जैसे वीर हुए हैं।
संयम की सीख उनसे ले के हम भी वीर बनेंगे,
विश्वगुरु के पद पर स्थापित अपना देश करेंगे।।
ब्रह्मचर्य के पालन से..... ।। टेक ।।
यौवन सुरक्षा के ग्रंथों को जन-जन तक पहुँचायें,
भटके उलझे युवावर्ग को संयम पथ दिखलायें।
युवाधन रक्षक अभियान को व्यापक तेज बनायें,
राष्ट्रोत्थान के दैवी कार्य में जीवन सफल बनायें।।
ब्रह्मचर्य के पालन से.... ।। टेक ।।
यौवन की सुरक्षा से....

----------


## ravi chacha

*पीछे मुड़कर क्या देखे है.....*
पीछे मुड़कर क्या देखे हैं आगे बढ़ता चल।
सफलता चरण चूमेगी आज नहीं तो कल।।
तू मीरा जैसी भक्ति कर, तू किसी भी दुःख से कभी न डर।
तू जनम-जनम के फिर ना मर, तारेंगे तुझको बस गुरुवर।।
गुरुभक्ति को अब तू पा ले, आये ना फिर ये पल।।
सफलता तेरे.....
तू वीर शिवाजी जैसा बन, तू भक्ति करने वाला बन।
तू ध्रुव के जैसा आज चमक, प्रह्लाद के जैसा प्यारा बन।।
बीती बातों को क्या सोचे, आगे बढ़ता चल।
सफलता तेरे....
तू शक्ति अपनी जान ले, तू खुद को ही पहचान ले।
कहना तू गुरु का मान ले, ऊँचा उठने की ठान ले।।
तेरे भीतर ही छिपा है, ईशप्राप्ति का बल।
सफलता तेरे.....
तेरे भीतर अमर खजाना है, बस पर्दे को हटाना है।
बुद्धि शक्ति को बढ़ाना है, बस ईश्वर को ही पाना है।।
करनी जैसी भी तू करेगा, पायेगा उसका फल।
सफलता तेरे....
गुरुप्रेम में डुबकी लगाये जा, गुरुमंत्र को कवच बनाये जा।
तू ज्ञान का अमृत पाये जा, गुरुवर के गुण ही गाये जा।।
जन्मों से तू भटक रहा है, अब तो जरा सँभल।
सफलता तेरे....
तुझे पतन से खुद को बचाना है, तुझे संयम अपना बढ़ाना है।
तुझे कभी नहीं घबराना है, बस आगे बढ़ते जाना है।।
शुद्ध रहे तेरा जीवन, जिसमें न हो कपट और छल।
सफलता तेरे....

----------


## ravi chacha

हम बच्चे ʹबाल संस्कारʹ के....
ૐૐ.... ૐ हरि ૐ.... – 2
हम बच्चे ʹबाल संस्कारʹ के।
हम प्यासे प्रभु के प्यार के।। टेक ।। -2
हममें साहस शक्ति है, मातृ-पितृ गुरुभक्ति है। - 2
हम ऋणी हैं इनके उपकार के। - 2
हम बच्चे... ।। टेक ।।
हम झकदोर दें अच्छे-अच्छों को,
कमजोर न समझो हम बच्चों को। - 2
बड़े वीर धीर गम्भीर हैं,
पर दुश्मन के लिए तीर हैं। - 2
हम तेज धार तलवार की।। -
हम बच्चे.....।। टेक ।।
हमको चलना आता है, आगे निकलना आता है। - 2
दमदार हैं कदम हम बच्चों के।। -2
हम गिरते हैं तो क्या हुआ, हमको सँभलना आता है। -2
हम ढलते घड़े कुम्हार के।। -2
हम बच्चे..... ।। टेक ।।
हम फूलों से भी कोमल हैं, हम जल से भी निर्मल हैं। -2
सब प्यार करते हैं हम बच्चों को।। 2
हम हँसते-खिलते सावन हैं,
हम पावन से अति पावन हैं। - 2
हम आधार सृष्टि श्रृंगार के।। - 2
हम बच्चे बाल संस्कार के....।। टेक।।
हम सबका लक्ष्य महान है, हमें पाना आत्मज्ञान है। - 2
अधिकार है ये पूरा हम सभी को।। -2
हम ऋषियों की संतान हैं, हमें करनी निज पहचान है। - 2
हम प्यासे प्रभु दीदार के।। - 2
हम बच्चे.... हममें साहस...

----------


## ravi chacha

बाल संस्कार केन्द्र का...
बाल संस्कार केन्द्र का बस यही है नारा।-2
हर शहर, हर गाँव-गाँव में बहेगी संस्कार धारा।। टेक।। -2
धरती से अम्बर तक देखो, अपना शुभ संकल्प फेंको।
गुरुकृपा जो है सब पे तो, मदद करेंगे देव अनेकों।। -2
बाल संस्कार केन्द्र.... हर शहर... ।।टेक।।
बच्चा बच्चा जाग उठेगा, हर इन्साँ बेदाग उठेगा।
संतकृपा से उन्नत होने, तत्पर हो बेताब उठेगा।। -2
बाल संस्कार केन्द्र.. हर शहर...।।टेक।।
बच्चों तुम बलवान बनो, गुरुसेवा और ध्यान करो।
गुरुमंत्र का जाप करके, बुद्धि से धनवान बनो।। -2
बाल संस्कार... हर शहर..।।टेक।।
महापुरुषों की शरण में जाकर, अपना जीवन धन्य बनाकर।
आत्मपद की प्राप्ति करके, सांस्कृतिक सुवास फैलाओ।।-2
बाल संस्कार.... हर शहर....।।टेक।।
विश्वगुरु हो भारत प्यारा, बस यही संकल्प हमारा।-3

----------


## ravi chacha

बढ़े चलो, बढ़े चलो......
 बढ़े चलो, बढ़े चलो, बढ़े चलो, बढ़े चलो। -2
न हाथ एक शस्त्र हो, न साथ एक अस्त्र हो।
न अन्न नीर वस्त्र हो, हटो नहीं डटो वहीं।।
बढ़े चलो, बढ़े चलो....। -2
बढ़े चलो.... न हाथ एक शस्त्र....।।टेक।।
रहे समझ हिम शिखर, तुम्हारा पग उठे निखर।
भले ही जाये तन बिखर, रूको नहीं झुको नहीं।।
बढ़े चलो, बढ़े चलो....। – 2
बढ़े चलो... न हाथ एक शस्त्र.....।।टेक।।
घटा घिरी अटूट हो, अधर्म कालकूट हो।
वहीं अमृत घूँट हो, जिये चलो करे चलो।।
बढ़े चलो, बढ़े चलो....। -2
बढ़े चलो.... न हाथ एक शस्त्र... ।।टेक।।
जमीं उगलती आग हो, छिड़ा मरण का राग हो।
लहू का अपने फाग हो, अड़ो वहीं गड़ो वहीं।।
बढ़े चलो, बढ़े चलो....। – 2
बढ़े चलो... न हाथ एक शस्त्र...।।टेक।।
चलो नयी मिसाल हो, जलो तुम्हीं मशाल हो।
बढ़ो नया कमाल हो, रुको नहीं झुको नहीं।।
बढ़े चलो, बढ़े चलो....। -2
बढ़े चलो... न हाथ एक शस्त्र....।।टेक।।
बढ़े चलो, बढ़े चलो, बढ़े चलो, बढ़े चलो।। - 3

----------


## ravi chacha

यह शरीर मंदिर है प्रभु का....
यह शरीर मंदिर है प्रभु का -2, कण-कण में है भगवान। -2
दैवी सम्पदा भरते जायें -2, भारत देश महान।।-2
यह शरीर मंदिर है.....
भेद नहीं है अपना पराया-2, ईश्वर की संतान। -2
गुरु सन्देश सुनाते जायें -2, भारत देश महान।।।-2
यह शरीर मंदिर है.....
होता है निर्दोष बाल मन-2, गुरु देते हैं ज्ञानांजन।-2
सुसंस्कार ये जाते जायें-2, भारत देश महान।।-2
यह शरीर मंदिर है.....
गुरुकुल युग पुनः आयेगा-2, हो जाओ तैयार।-2
ओज तेज यहाँ बढ़ता जाय-2, भारत देश महान।।-2
यह शरीर मंदिर है.....
गीता है आधार यहाँ का-2, गुरु का आत्मज्ञान-2
यही ज्ञान सँजोते जायें-2, भारत देश महान।।-2
यह शरीर मंदिर है.....
माटी है भारत की पावन-2, देव है हर इनसान।-2
ज्ञानामृत यहाँ पीते जायें-2, भारत देश महान।।-2
यह शरीर मंदिर है.....
दैवी सम्पदा भरते जायें.....

----------


## ravi chacha

*न्यारे-न्यारे फूल खिले हैं.....*
न्यारे-न्यारे फूल खिले हैं, बाल संस्कार केन्द्र में। -2
सदगुरु कृपा से प्राप्त, सुसंस्कार महिमा गायेंगे। -2
बापूजी के दिव्य ज्ञान से-2, सकल धरा महकायेंगे।-2
न्यारे-न्यारे फूल खिले...
उद्यम, साहस, शक्ति, पराक्रम, धैर्य से ऊँचा लक्ष्य पायेंगे।।-2
शक्ति, भक्ति और मुक्ति का -2, मार्ग सबको बतायेंगे।-2
न्यारे-न्यारे फूल खिले...
योगासन और प्राणायाम से, सुषुप्त शक्तियाँ जगायेंगे।-2
भारतीय संस्कृति की गरिमा को-2, जन जन को समझायेंगे।-2
न्यारे-न्यारे फूल खिले...
दीन-दुःखियों की सेवा करके, सच्ची राह दिखायेंगे।-2
सबक मंगल सबका भला हो-2 ये संदेश फैलायेंगे।-2
न्यारे-न्यारे फूल खिले...
गुरुसेवा में होकर तत्पर, गुरुनाम प्रीति जगायेंगे।-2
सदगुरुजी के संदेश को-2, आदर्श अपना बनायेंगे।2
न्यारे-न्यारे फूल खिले हैं, बाल संस्कार केन्द्र में।-2

----------


## ravi chacha

हम भारत के लाल हैं....
हम भारत के लाल हैं, ऋषियों की संतान हैं।
कोई देश  नहीं दुनिया में, बढ़कर हिन्दुस्तान से।।टेक।।
हरि ૐ हरि ૐ हरि ૐ हरि ૐ-2
गुरु ૐ गुरु ૐ गुरु ૐ गुरु ૐ
गुरु ૐ गुरु ૐ गुरु ૐ गुरु ૐ
इस धरती पर पैदा होना, बड़े गर्व की बात है।
साहस और वीरता अपने, पुरखों की सौगात है।।
हम भारत के.....।।टेक।।
कूद समर में आगे आये, जब भी हम ललकारने।
अँगुली दाँतों तले दबायी, अचरज से संसार ने।।
हम भारत के.....।।टेक।।
गौरवपूर्ण इतिहास हमारा, अब भविष्य चमकायेंगे।
भारत माँ की महिमा को हम, वापस वहीं पहुँचायेंगे।।
हम भारत के....।।टेक।।
बाल संस्कार केन्द्र के बच्चे हम, भारत को विश्वगुरु बनायेंगे।
आत्मज्ञान की विजय पताका, पूरे विश्व में फहरायेंगे।।
हम भारत के....।।टेक।।
कभी महकते कभी चहकते, जीते मरते शान से।
झुकना नहीं आगे बढ़ना है, सराबोर गुरुज्ञान से।।
हम भारत के....।।टेक।।
हरि ૐ हरि ૐ हरि ૐ हरि ૐ-2
गुरु ૐ गुरु ૐ गुरु ૐ गुरु ૐ
गुरु ૐ गुरु ૐ गुरु ૐ गुरु ૐ

----------


## ravi chacha

नश्वर जहाँ में भगवन्.....
नश्वर जहाँ में भगवन्, हमको तेरा सहारा-सहारा।
मतलब के मीत सारे, सच्चा है दर तुम्हारा-तुम्हार।।
नश्वर जहाँ में भगवन्.....
कोई धन से प्यार करता, कोई तन से प्यार करता।
बालक हूँ मैं तो तेरा, तुझे मन से प्यार करता-करता।
तेरे बिना नहीं है, अपना यहाँ गुजारा-गुजारा।।
नश्वर जहाँ में भगवन्, हमको तेरा सहारा-सहारा।
नश्वर जहाँ में भगवन्.....
क्या भेंट तेरी लाऊँ, चरणों में क्या चढ़ाऊँ।
तेरा है तुझको अर्पण, बस बात ये बताऊँ-बताऊँ।
हमको शरण में ले लो, अनुरोध है हमारा-हमारा।।
नश्वर जहाँ में भगवन्, हमको तेरा सहारा-सहारा।
नश्वर जहाँ में भगवन्.....
तुम हो दयालु स्वामी, सेवक तुम्हें मनाता।
संकट की हर घड़ी में, बस तू ही याद आता-आता।
जब डगमगाती नैया, देता है तू किनारा-किनारा।।
नश्वर जहाँ में भगवन्, हमको तेरा सहारा-सहारा।
नश्वर जहाँ में भगवन्.....
दृष्टि दया की रखना, हम हैं तेरे सहारे।
जीवन की नाव प्रभु जी, कर दी तेरे हवाले-हवाले।
बन जाय बात अपनी, कर दे तू इशारा-इशारा।।
नश्वर जहाँ में... मतलब के मीत.

----------


## ravi chacha

*हिम्मत न हारिये.....*
हिम्मत ना हारिये प्रभु ना बिसारिये।-2
हँसते मुस्कराते हुए जिंदगी न गुजारिये।।-2
काम ऐसे कीजिये कि जिनसे हो सबका भला।
बात ऐसी कीजिये जिसमें हो अमृत भरा।
मीठी बोली बोल सबको प्रेम से पुकारिये।-2
कड़वे बोल-बोल के ना जिंदगी बिगाड़िये।।
हँसते मुस्कराते......
अच्छे कर्म करते हुए दुःख भी अगर पा रहे।
पिछले पाप कर्मों का भुगतान वो भुगता रहे।
सदगुरु की भक्ति करके पाप को मिटाइये।-2
गलतियों से बचते हुए साधना बढ़ाइये।
गलतियों से बचते हुए भक्ति को बढ़ाइये।।
हँसते मुस्कराते......
मुश्किलों मुसीबतों का करना है जो खात्मा।
हर समय कहना तेरा शुक्र है परमात्मा।
फरियादें करके अपना हाल ना बिगाड़िये।-2
जैसे प्रभु राखे वैसे जिंदगी गुजारिये।।
हँसते मुस्कराते......
हृदय की किताब पर ये बात लिख लीजिये।
बन के सच्चे भक्त सच्चे दिल से अमल कीजिये।
करके अमल बन के कमल तरिये और तारिये।-2
जग में जगमगाती हुई जिंदगी गुजारिये।।
हिम्मत ना हारिये..... हँसते मुस्कराते...

----------


## ravi chacha

*तेरे फूलों से भी प्यार.....*
तेरे फूलों से भी प्यार, तेरे काँटों से भी प्यार।-2
जो भी देना चाहे, दे दे करतार, दुनिया के तारणहार।।
हमको दोनों हैं पसन्द, तेरी धूप और छाँव।-2
दाता ! किसी भी दिशा में ले चल, जिंदगी की नाव।-2
चाहे हमें लगा दे पार,चाहे छोड़ हमें मझदार।।-2
जो भी देना चाहे.....
चाहे सुख दे या दुःख, चाहे खुशी दे या गम।-2
मालिक ! जैसे भी रखेंगे, वैसे रह लेंगे हम।-2
चाहे काँटों के दे हार, चाहे हरा भरा संसार।।-2
जो भी देना चाहे....

----------


## ravi chacha

हमसे प्रभुजी दूर नहीं हैं......
हमसे प्रभु जी दूर नहीं हैं, ना हम उनसे दूर हैं, ना उनसे हम दूर हैं।।टेक।।
जैसा चाहे वैसा राखे, हमको तो मंजूर है, हमको तो मंजूर है।।
उसने हमको जनम दिया है, हमको वो ही पालेगा।
हर हालत में हमको तो बस, वो ही आ के सँभालेगा।।
उसकी है ये सारी सृष्टि, सबमें उसका नूर है। हमसे प्रभु जी....।।टेक।।
एक भरोसा उसपे करके, उसको ही हम मान लें।
मिथ्या है संसार ये सारा, भेद ये मन में जान लें।
मिथ्या है सुख-दुःख ये सारा, भेद ये मन में जान लें।।
उसकी पूजा उसकी भक्ति, करनी हमें जरूर है। हमसे प्रभु जी...।।टेक।।
किसमें है कल्याण हमारा, ये तो वो ही जाने हैं।
धूप छाँव दुःख दर्द हमारे, सब वो ही पहचाने हैं।।
दयादृष्टि उस परम पिता की, हम सब पर भरपूर है। हमसे प्रभु जी....।।टेक।।
जो भी दे परसाद समझ के, प्रेम से हमको पाना है।
बँगला दे या दे दे झोंपड़ी, रहकर हमें दिखाना है।
देता सबको यथायोग्य है, यह उसका दस्तूर है।। जैसा चाहे वैसा....
हमसे प्रभु जी... जैसा चाहे वैसा....

----------


## ravi chacha

*जोगी रे क्या जादू है तुम्हरे प्यार में.....*
जोगी रे क्या जादू है तेरे प्यार में... जोगी रे क्या जादू है तुम्हरे ज्ञान में...
सौभाग्य से मिले ये जोगी, सबको धन्य किया है।
शांति, प्रेम और ज्ञान का, अमृत, हमने यहीं पिया है।।
जोगी रे क्या जादू है तुम्हरे जोग में...
दूर भगाकर सारी उदासी, सबको प्रसन्नता देते।
तन-मन पुलकित कर देते, बदले में कुछ नहीं लेते।।
जोगी रे क्या जादू है तुम्हरे प्यार में....
दुर्बलता कायरता मिटाकर, हमको वीर बनाते।
बल के भाव हैं भीतर भरते, हर विपदा को हटाते।।
जोगी रे क्या जादू है तुम्हरे ज्ञान में....
जोगी के दर पे हम आये, भाग्य हमारा जागे।
दर्शन करके इस जोगी के, शोक दुःख सब भागे।।
जोगी रे क्या जादू है तुम्हरे जोग में.....
जब-जब मेरा जोगी झूमे, लगे है सावन आया।
मुरझाये दिल खिल जाते हैं, वसंत जैसे छाया।।
जोगी रे क्या जादू है तुम्हरे  प्यार में....
बड़ा सलोना जोगी मेरा, मनभावन और पावन। 
जब भी आये लगे है जैसे, खुशियों का हो सावन।।
जोगी रे क्या जादू है तुम्हरे ज्ञान में....
चिंता शोक न तनिक रहे यहाँ, ऐसी आभा इनकी।
शरण जो आये दरस जो पाये, बदली दुनिया उनकी।।
जोगी रे क्या जादू है तुम्हरे जोग में....
जोगी की संगति में आकर, ऊँचा धन है पाया।
कोई इसको छुड़ा न पाये, शाश्वत रंग लगाया।।
जोगी रे क्या जादू है तुम्हरे प्यार में....
सूर्य करे है दिन में उजाला, चाँद करे रातों में।
जोगी ज्ञान का करे उजाला, सतत सभी के दिलों में।।
जोगी रे क्या जादू है तुम्हरे ज्ञान में....
जोगी रे क्या जादू है तुम्हरे प्यार में....

----------


## ravi chacha

भारत के नौजवानो !......
भारत के नौजवानो ! भारत को दिव्य बनाना।
तुम्हें प्यार करे जग सारा, तुम ऐसा बन दिखलाना।।
भारत के नौजवानो !.....
केवल इच्छा न बढ़ाना, संयम जीवन में लाना।
सादा जीवन तम जीना, पर ताने रहना सीना।।
भारत के नौजवानो !....
जो लिखा है सदग्रंथों में, जो कुछ भी कहा संतों ने।
उसको जीवन में लाना, वैसा ही बन दिखलाना।।
भारत के नौजवानो !.....
सारे जहाँ से अच्छा, हिन्दोस्ताँ हमारा।-2
हम बुलबुले हैं इसकी, ये गुलसिताँ हमारा-2।।
सारे जहाँ से अच्छा, हिन्दोस्ताँ हमारा।
तुम पुरुषार्थ तो करना, पर नेक राह पर चलना।
सज्जन का संग ही करना, दुर्जन से बच के रहना।।
भारत के नौजवानो !....
जीवन अनमोल मिला है, तुम मौके को मत खोना।
यदि भटक गये इस जग में, जन्मों तक पड़ेगा रोना।।
भारत के नौजवानो ! भारत को दिव्य बनाना।-3

----------


## ravi chacha

*सादा जीवन सच्चा जीवन.....*
सादा जीवन सच्चा जीवन-2, जग में सबसे अच्छा जीवन।
आडम्बर और दम्भरहित मन-2, सच्ची सम्पत्ति सच्चा है धन।।
सादा जीवन सच्चा जीवन, सादा जीवन।
शुद्ध पवित्र विचार रखो और करो सदा ही अच्छे काम-2
ऐसा काम कभी मत करना, छीने जो मन का विश्राम।
कभी बुरा कोई रूप दिखाकर-2, तुम्हें डरा न पाये दर्पण।।
सादा जीवन सच्चा जीवन, सादा जीवन।
लोभ, मोह, दुर्व्यसन त्याग और वैर बुराई को तज दे।-2
मेहनत की, ईमान की रोटी खाकर ईश्वर को भज ले।
पाप, ताप से मुक्ति पा ले-2, स्वयं सँवार ले अपना जीवन।।
सादा जीवन सच्चा जीवन, सादा जीवन।
परम पिता की परम दया से, मानव जीवन हमें मिला।-2
परम पूज्य गुरुकृपा से इसमें ज्ञान, भक्ति का कमल खिला।
बापू के सत्संग में जैसे-2, पाया हमने प्रकाश महान।।
सादा जीवन सच्चा जीवन...
आडम्बर और दम्भरहित मन....

----------


## ravi chacha

बाल संस्कार में हम जायेंगे......
बाल संस्कार में हम जायेंगे, बुद्धिमान बन आयेंगे।।
त्रिकाल संध्या वे बताते हैं, तन-मन स्वस्थ बनाते हैं।
यौगिक प्रयोग कराते हैं, स्मरणशक्ति भी बढ़ाते हैं।
खेल प्रतियोगिता में जायेंगे, बल बुद्धि को बढ़ायेंगे।
बाल संस्कार में हम जायेंगे, बुद्धिमान हम बन आयेंगे।।1।।
ध्यान का भी ज्ञान लेना है, सूर्य को भी जल देना है।
त्राटक भी हमें करना है, विपत्तियों से ना हमें डरना है।
मंत्र-महिमा हम गायेंगे, भगवन्नाम जपते सो जायेंगे।
बाल संस्कार में हम जायेंगे, बुद्धिमान हम बन आयेंगे।।2।।
पद्मासन हमें सुहाता है, आत्मबल वह बढ़ाता है।
वज्रासन भी हमें भाता है, बलवान हमें बनाता है।
ताड़ासन हम कर पायेंगे, संयम ओज बढ़ायेंगे।
बाल संस्कार में हम जायेंगे, बुद्धिमान हम बन आयेंगे।।3।।

----------


## ravi chacha

जागृत हो भारत सारा......
जागृत हो भारत सारा, ʹबाल संस्कारʹ का है ये नारा।
गीत गाते खुशी मनाते, खेल खेल में शिक्षा पाते।
नाच नाचते धूम मचाते, मीठे-मीठे भजन भी गाते।
भारत रहे सदा आगे हमारा, ʹबाल संस्कारʹ का है ये नारा।।1।।
प्रेरक सुंदर कहानी सुनाते, श्वास लेते अंक गिनाते।
ध्यान पंख लगाकर उड़ते, ज्ञान की सीढ़ी हम हैं चढ़ते।
केन्द्र तो है प्रेम का निर्झरा, प्यारा-प्यारा सबसे न्यारा।
जागृत हो भारत सारा, ʹबाल संस्कारʹ का है ये नारा।।2।।
केन्द में ऐसा आनन्द आता, ʹबाल संस्कारʹ में मैं नित जाता।
न जा पाऊँ तो रोना आता, इतना तो ये मुझको भाता।
बालक है बापू को प्यारा, घर-घर बहेगी संस्कार धारा।
जागृत हो भारत सारा, ʹबाल संस्कारʹ का है ये नारा।।3।।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जन्मदिन तुम ऐसा मनाओ....*
भारतीय संस्कृति तुम अपनाओ, जन्मदिन तुम ऐसा मनाओ।
ʹहैप्पी बर्थ डेʹ भूल ही जाओ, जन्मदिन बधाई कहो-कहलवाओ।।
सुबह ब्रह्ममुहूर्त में जागो, मात-पिता-प्रभु पाँवों लागो।
सभी बड़ों के चरण छूना, केक का नाम भूल ही जाना।।
अपने सोये मन को जगाओ, अपना जीवन उन्नत बनाओ।
भारतीय संस्कृति तुम अपनाओ, जन्मदिन तुम ऐसा मनाओ।।1।।
जन्मदिन होता है दीये जलाना, ना होता ये दीये बुझाना।
दीपज्योति से जीवन जगमगाता, ना इसे तम में ले जाना।।
वेदों की ये शिक्षा पा लो, ज्ञान सुधा से मन महकाओ।
भारतीय संस्कृति तुम अपनाओ, जन्मदिन तुम ऐसा मनाओ।।2।।
आज तुम अन्न-प्रसाद बाँटना, गरीबों को दान भी देना।
गये साल का हिसाब लगाना, नये साल की उमंगे जगाना।।
बापू कहते सदा खुश रहो, यही आशीष है प्रभु-सुख पा लो।
भारतीय संस्कृति तुम अपनाओ, जन्मदिन तुम ऐसा मनाओ।।3।।
ʹहैप्पी बर्थ डेʹ भूल ही जाओ, जन्मदिन बधाई कहो-कहलवाओ।।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जन्म दिन बधाई गीत
*

बधाई  हो बधाई जन्मदिवस की बधाई
बधाई  हो बधाई शुभ दिन की बधाई
बधाई  हो बधाई जन्मदिन की बधाई
जन्मदिवस  पर देते हैं तुमको हम बधाई
जीवन  का हर इक लम्हा हो तुमको सुखदायी
धरती  सुखदायी हो अम्बर सुखदायी
जल  सुखदायी हो पवन सुखदायी
बधाई  हो बधाई शुभ दिन की बधाई
मंगलमय  दीप जलाओ उजियारा जग फैलाओ
उद्यम पुरुषार्थ जगा कर मंजिल  को अपनी पाओ
हो  शतंजीव हो चिरंजीव शुभ  घड़ी आज आई
माता  सुखदायी हो पिता सुखदायी
बन्धु सुखदायी हो सखा सुखदायी
बधाई  हो बधाई शुभ दिन की बधाई
सदगुण की खान बने तू इतना महान बने तू
हर  कोई चाहे तुझको ऐसा इन्सान बने तू
बलवान हो तू महान हो करें गर्व तुझ  पर सब हम
दर्शन सुखदायी हो सुमिरन सुखदायी
तन  मन सुखदायी हो जीवन सुखदायी
बधाई  हो बधाई शुभ दिन की बधाई
ऋषियों  का वंशज है तू ईश्वर का अंशज है तू
तुझमें  है चंदा और तारे तुझमें ही सर्जन  हारे
तू  जान ले पहचान ले निज शुद्ध  बुद्ध आत्म
ईश्वर सुखदायी ऋषिवर सुखदायी
सुमति सुखदायी हो सत्ज्ञान सुखदायी
बधाई  हो बधाई शुभ दिन की बधाई
आनंदमय  जीवन तेरा खुशियों का हो सवेरा
चमके  तू बन के सूरज हर पल हो दूर  अंधेरा
तू  ज्ञान का भण्डार है रखना तू है ये संयम
जग  सुखदायी हो गगन सुखदायी
जल  सुखदायी हो अगन सुखदायी
बधाई  हो बधाई शुभ दिन की बधाई
तुझमें  न जीना मरना जग है केवल इक सपना
परमेश्वर  है तेरा अपना निष्ठा तू ऐसी  रखना
तू  ध्यान कर निज रूप का तू सृष्टि का है उदगम
मंजिल सुखदायी हो सफर सुखदायी
सब  कुछ सुखदायी हो बधाई हो बधाई
बधाई  हो बधाई शुभ दिन की बधाई
बधाई  हो बधाई जन्मदिन की बधाई
जल  थल पवन अगर और अम्बर हो तुमको सुखदायी
गम  की धूप लगे न तुझको देते हम दुहाई
ईश्वर सुखदायी निश्वर सुखदायी
सुमति सुखदायी हो सत्ज्ञान सुखदायी
बधाई  हो बधाई शुभ दिन की बधाई
बधाई  हो बधाई जन्मदिन की बधाई
बधाई  हो बधाई शुभ दिन की बधाई

----------


## ravi chacha

*विफलता आये तो......*
विफलता आये तो भी हमें, पीछे नहीं है हटना।
हार के पीछे छुपी है जीत, मायूस कभी ना होना।।
सौ सौ बार गिरे है चींटी, फिर भी मंजिल पे जाये।
गिरने से तुम भी ना डरो, संयम मन में लाये।
हार से ना डरती चिड़िया, सीखे धीरे-धीरे उड़ना।
हार के पीछे छुपी है जीत, मायूस कभी ना होना।।1।।
आधार काँटे  होते हुए भी, गुलाब सबके मन को भाये।
गलत होते-होते ही, तीर निशाने पर लग जाये।
अर्जुन की तरह एकाग्रता, अपने मन में लाना।
हार के पीछे छुपी है जीत, मायूस कभी न होना।।2।।
गरीब हो या अमीर, यारी निष्काम किया करो।
कृष्ण-सुदामा जैसा मित्रप्रेम, तुम भी दो और लिया करो।
संकट काल में कृष्ण सखा है, फिर किसी से क्या माँगना ?
हार के पीछे छुपी है जीत, मायूस कभी ना होना।।3।।
विफलता आये तो भी हमें, पीछे नहीं है हटना।
हार के पीछे छुपी है जीत, मायूस कभी ना होना।।

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझको बाल संस्कार में भेजिये.....
पिता जी इतना कीजिये, मुझको बाल संस्कार में भेजिये।
माता जी इतना कीजिये, मुझको बाल संस्कार भेजिये।।
क्या आप चाहते नहीं हैं, कि मैं तंदरूस्त बनूँ।
मन प्रसन्न बुद्धि तेज हो, और अच्छे कार्य चुनूँ।
तो कृपा मुझ पे कीजिये, मुझको बाल संस्कार में भेजिये।
पिता जी इतना कीजिये.... माता जी इतना कीजिये....।।1।।
क्या नहीं चाहते स्पर्धाओं में, बनूँ मैं तेजस्वी तारा।
कठिन परिस्थिति में साहसपूर्वक, खुद को दूँ सहारा।
तो इतना ठान लीजिये, मुझको बाल संस्कार में भेजिये।
पिता जी इतना कीजिये... माता जी इतना कीजिये....।।2।।
क्या नहीं चाहते आपका लाडला, देश को बनाये महान।
बोले सदा प्यार की जुबान, मन में हो प्रभु गुणगान।
तो दृढ़ सुनिश्चय कीजिये, मुझको बाल संस्कार में भेजिये।
पिता जी इतना कीजिये... माता जी इतना कीजिये....।।3।।
आप भी खुशियाँ पाइये, समाज को सुंदर बनाइये।
संस्कारी बालक अर्पण कर, प्रभु की कृपा को पाइये।
विनती मेरी स्वीकारिये, मुझको बाल संस्कार में भेजिये।
पिता जी इतना कीजिये... माता जी इतना कीजिये....।।3।।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सबका मंगल सबका भला हो....*
सबका मंगल सबका भला हो गुरु चाहना ऐसी है।।टेक।।
इसीलिए तो आये धरा पर सदगुरु आशारामजी हैं।
सबका मंगल सबका....
भारत का नया रूप बनाने, विश्वगुरु के पद पे बिठाने,
योग सिद्धि के खोले खजाने, ज्ञान के झरने फिर से बहाने।
सबका मंगल सबका....।।टेक।।
युवाधन को ऊपर उठाने, यौवन-संयम पाठ सिखाने,
जन-जन भक्ति शक्ति जगाने, निकल पड़े गुरु राम निराले।
सबका मंगल सबका.....।।टेक।।
इक-इक बच्ची शबरी-सी हो, मीरा जैसी योगिनी हो,
सती अनसूया सती सीता हो, मुख पर तेज माँ शक्ति का हो।
सबका मंगल सबका.....।।टेक।।
नर-नर में नारायण दर्शन, सेवा कर फल प्रभु को अर्पण,
दीन-दुःखी को गले लगायें, सबका भला हो मन से गायें।
सबका मंगल सबका भला हो गुरु चाहना ऐसी है।।-3

----------


## ravi chacha

*गुरु वन्दना*
जय सदगुरु देवन देव वरं, निज भक्तन रक्षण देह धरं।
पर दुःख हरं सुख शांति करं, निरूपाधि निरामय दिव्य परं।।1।।
जय काल अबाधित शांतिमयं, जन पोषक शोषक ताप त्रयं।
भय भंजन देत परम अभयं, मन रंजन, भाविक भाव प्रियं।।2।।
ममतादिक दोष नशावत हैं, शम आदिक भाव सिखावत हैं।
जग जीवन पाप निवारत हैं, भवसागर पार उतारत हैं।।3।।
कहुँ धर्म बतावत ध्यान कहीं, कहुँ भक्ति सिखावत ज्ञान कहीं।
उपदेशत नेम अरु प्रेम तुम्हीं, करते प्रभु योग अरु क्षेम तुम्हीं।।4।।
मन इन्द्रिय जाही न जान सके, नहीं बुद्धि जिसे पहचान सके।
नहीं शब्द जहाँ पर जाय सके, बिनु सदगुरु कौन लखाय सके।।5।।
नहीं ध्यान न ध्यातृ न ध्येय जहाँ, नहीं ज्ञातृ न ज्ञान ज्ञेय जहाँ।
नहीं देश न काल न वस्तु तहाँ, बिनु सदगुरु को पहुँचाय वहाँ।।6।।
नहीं रूप न लक्षण ही जिसका, नहीं नाम न धाम कहीं जिसका।
नहीं सत्य असत्य कहाय सके, गुरुदेव ही ताही जनाय सके।।7।।
गुरु कीन कृपा भव त्रास गयी, मिट भूख गई छुट प्यास गयी।
नहीं काम रहा नहीं कर्म रहा, नहीं मृत्यु रहा नहीं जन्म रहा।।8।।
भग राग गया हट द्वेष गया, अध चूर्ण भया अणु पूर्ण भया।
नहीं द्वैत रहा सम एक भया भ्रम भेद मिटा मम तोर गया।।9।।
नहीं मैं नहीं तू नहीं अन्य रहा गुरु शाश्वत आप अनन्य रहा।
गुरु सेवत ते नर धन्य यहाँ, तिनको नहीं दुःख यहाँ न वहाँ।।10।।

----------


## ravi chacha

*संत मिलन को जाइये*
कबीर सोई दिन भला जा दिन साधु मिलाय।
अंक भरे भरि भेटिये पाप शरीरां जाय।।1।।
कबीर दरशन साधु के बड़े भाग दरशाय।
जो होवै सूली सजा काटे ई टरी जाय।।2।।
दरशन कीजे साधु का दिन में कई कई बार।
आसोजा का मेह ज्यों बहुत करै उपकार।।3।।
कई बार नहीं करि सकै दोय बखत करि लेय।
कबीर साधु दरस ते काल दगा नहीं देय।।4।।
दोय बखत नहीं करि सकै दिन में करू इक बार।
कबीर साधु दरस ते उतरे भौ जल पार।।5।।
दूजै दिन नहीं करि सकै तीजे दिन करू जाय।
कबीर साधु दरस ते मोक्ष मुक्ति फल पाय।।6।।
तीजे चौथै नहीं करै सातैं दिन करू जाय।
या में विलम्ब न कीजिये कहै कबीर समुझाय।।7।।
सातैं दिन नहीं करि सकै पाख पाख करि लेय।
कहे कबीर सो भक्तजन जनम सुफल करि लेय।।8।।
पाख पाख नहीं करि सकै मास मास करू जाय।
ता में देर न लाइये कहै कबीर समुझाय।।9।।
मात-पिता सुत इस्तरी आलस बन्धु कानि।
साधु दरस को जब चले ये अटकावै खानि।।10।।
इन अटकाया ना रहै साधू दरस को जाय।
कबीर सोई संत जन मोक्ष मुक्ति फल पाय।।11।।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आत्मानुसंधान*भागवत की कथा करने वाले एक पण्डित कथा के बाद बहुत थक जाते थे। मस्तिष्क भारी-भारी रहता था। काफी इलाज किये लेकिन कोई लाभ नहीं हुआ। श्री घाटवाले बाबा ने उनको ज्ञानमुद्रा में बैठने की विधि बतायी। कुछ ही समय में पण्डित जी को चमत्कारिक लाभ हुआ। ज्ञानमुद्रा से मस्तिष्क के ज्ञानतंतुओं को पुष्टि मिलती है और चित्त जल्दी शांत हो जाता है। आत्म-कल्याण के इच्छुक व ईश्वरानुरागी साधकों को आत्मशांति व आत्मबल प्राप्त करने के लिए, चित्तशुद्धि के लिए यह ज्ञानमुद्रा बड़ी सहायक है। इस मुद्रा में प्रतिदिन थोड़ी देर बैठना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्ममुहूर्त की अमृतवेला में शौच-स्नानादि से निवृत्त होकर गरम आसन बिछाकर पद्मासन, सिद्धासन, स्वस्तिकासन या सुखासन में बैठ जाओ। 10-15 प्राणायाम कर लो। आन्तर कुम्भक व बहिर्कुम्भक तथा मूलबन्ध, उड्डियानबन्ध व जालन्धरबन्ध-इस त्रिबन्ध के साथ प्राणायाम हो तो बहुत अच्छा। तदनन्तर दोनों हाथों की तर्जनी यानी पहली उँगली के नाखून को अँगूठों से हल्का सा दबाकर दोनों हाथों को घुटनों पर रखो। शेष तीन उँगलियाँ सीधी व परस्पर जुड़ी रहें। हथेली ऊपर की ओर रहे। गरदन व रीढ़ की हड्डी सीधी। आँखें अर्धोन्मीलित। शरीर अडोल।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब गहरा श्वास लेकर 'ॐ का दीर्घ गुंजन करो। प्रारम्भ में ध्वनि कण्ठ से निकलेगी। फिर गहराई में जाकर हृदय से 'ॐ...' की ध्वनि निकालो। बाद में और गहरे जाकर नाभि या मूलाधार से ध्वनि उठाओ। इस ध्वनि से सुषुम्ना का द्वार खुलता है और जल्दी से आनन्द प्राप्त होता है। चंचल मन तब तक भटकता रहेगा जब तक उसे भीतर का आनन्द नहीं मिलेगा। ज्ञानमुद्रा के अभ्यास व 'ॐ...' के गुंजन से मन की भटकान शीघ्रता से कम होने लगेगी।


ध्यान में बैठने से पहले जो कार्य करना नितान्त आवश्यक हो उसे पूरा कर लो। ध्यान के समय जो काम करने की कोई जरूरत न हो उसका चिन्तन छोड़ दो। चिन्तन आ जाये तो 'ॐ...' का पावन गुंजन करके उस व्यर्थ चिन्तन से अपना पिण्ड छुड़ा लो।

----------


## ravi chacha

वर्त्तमान का आदर करने से चित्त शुद्ध होता है। भूत-भविष्य की कल्पना छोड़कर वर्त्तमान में स्थित रहना यह वर्त्तमान का आदर हुआ। निज अनुभव का आदर करने से चित्त की अशुद्धि दूर होती है। निज अनुभव यह है कि जो भी काम होते हैं, सब वर्त्तमान में ही किया जाता है। पीछे की कल्पना करो तो भूतकाल और आगे की कल्पना करो तो भविष्य काल। भूत और भविष्य दोनों वर्त्तमान काल में ही सिद्ध होते हैं। वर्त्तमानकाल की सिद्धि भी 'मैं हूँ' इस अनुमति पर निर्भर है।'मैं हूँ' यह तो सबका अनुभव है लेकिन 'मैं कौन हूँ' यह ठीक से पता नहीं है। संसार में प्रायः सभी लोग अपने को शरीर व उसके नाम को लेकर मानते हैं कि 'मैं अमुक हूँ... मैं गोविन्दभाई हूँ।'नहीं.... यह हमारी वास्तविक पहचान नहीं है। अब हम इस साधना के जरिये हम वास्तव में कौन हैं.... हमारा असली स्वरूप क्या है.... इसकी खोज करेंगे। अनन्त की यह खोज आनन्दमय यात्रा बन जायेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

मंगलमय यात्रा पर प्रस्थान करते समय वर्त्तमान का आदर करो। वर्त्तमान का आदर करने से आदमी भूत व भविष्य की कल्पना में लग जाना यह मन का स्वभाव है। अतः ज्ञानमुद्रा में बैठकर संकल्प करो कि अब हम 'ॐ...' की पावन ध्वनि के साथ वर्त्तमान घड़ियों का पूरा आदर करेंगे। मन कुछ देर टिकेगा.... फिर इधर-उधर के विचारों की जाल बुनने लग जायेगा। दीर्घ स्वर से 'ॐ...' का गुंजन करके मन को खींचकर पुनः वर्तमान में लाओ। मन को प्यार से, पुचकार से समझाओ। 8-10 बार 'ॐ....' का गुँजन करके शांत हो जाओ। वक्षःस्थल के भीतर तालबद्ध रूप से धड़कते हुए हृदय को मन से निहारते रहो.... निहारते रहो..... मानों शरीर को जीने के लिए उसी धड़कन के द्वारा विश्व-चैतन्य से सत्ता-स्फूर्ति प्राप्त हो रही है। हृदय की उस धड़कन के साथ 'ॐ... राम.... ॐ....राम....' मंत्र का अनुसंधान करते हुए मन को उससे जोड़ दो।हृदय की धड़कन को प्रकट करने वाले उस सर्वव्यापक परमात्मा को स्नेह करते जाओ। हमारी शक्ति को क्षीण करने वाली, हमारा आत्मिक खजाना लूटकर हमें बेहाल करने वाली भूत-भविष्य की कल्पनाएँ हृदय की इन वर्त्तमान धड़कनों का आदर करने से कम होने लगेंगी। हृदय में प्यार व आनंद उभरता जायेगा। जैसे मधुमक्खी सुमधुर सुगंधित पुष्प पाकर रस चूसने के लिए वहाँ चिपक जाती है, शहद का बिन्दु पाकर जैसे चींटी वहाँ आस्वाद लेने के लिए चिपक जाती है वैसे ही चित्तरूपी भ्रमर को परमात्मा के प्यार से प्रफुल्लित होते हुए अपने हृदय कमल पर बैठा दो, दृढ़ता से चिपका दो।

----------


## ravi chacha

सागर की सतह पर दौड़ती हुई तरंगे कम हो जाती हैं तो सागर शांत दिखता है। सागर की गरिमा का एहसास होता है। चित्तरूपी सागर में वृत्तिरूपी लहरियाँ दौड़ रही हैं। वर्त्तमान का आदर करने से वे वृत्तियाँ कम होने लगेंगी। एक वृत्ति पूरी हुई और दूसरी अभी उठने को है, उन दोनों के बीच जो सन्धिकाल है वह बढ़ने लगा। बिना वृत्तियों की अनुपस्थिति में भी हम हैं। इस अवस्था में केवल आनंद-ही-आनंद है। वही हमारा असली स्वरूप है। इस निःसंकल्पावस्था का आनन्द बढ़ाते जाओ। मन विक्षेप डाले तो बीच-बीच में ॐ का प्यार गुंजन करके उस आनंद-सागर में मन को डुबाते जाओ। जब ऐसी निर्विषय, निःसंकल्प अवस्था में आनंद आने लगे तो समझो यही आत्मदर्शन हो रहा है क्योंकि आत्मा आनन्दस्वरूप है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह आनन्द संसार के सुख या हर्ष जैसा नहीं है। संसार के सुख में और आत्मसुख में बड़ा फासला है। संसार का सुख क्रिया से आता है, उपलब्ध फल का भोग करने से आता है जबकि आत्मसुख तमाम स्थूल-सूक्ष्म क्रियाओं से उपराम होने पर आता है। सांसारिक सुख में भोक्ता हर्षित होता है और साथ ही साथ बरबाद होता है। आत्मसुख में भोक्ता शांत होता है और आबाद होता है।इस आत्म-ध्यान से, आत्म-चिन्तन से भोक्ता की बरबादी रुकती है। भोक्ता स्वयं आनंदस्वरूप परमात्मामय होने लगता है, स्वयं परमात्मा होने लगता है। परमात्मा होना क्या है.... अनादि काल से परमात्मा था ही, यह जानने लगता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

तरंगे सागर में लीन होने लगती है तो वे अपना तरंगपना छोड़कर जलरूप हो जाती है। हमारी तमाम वृत्तियों का मूल उदगम्-स्थान.... अधिष्ठान परमात्मा है। 'हम यह शरीरधारी हैं.... हमारा यह नाम है.... हमारी वह जाति है..... हमारे ये सगे-सम्बन्धी हैं.... हम इस जगत में रहते हैं....' ये तमाम प्रपंच हमारी वृत्तियों के खेल हैं। हमारी वृत्ति अपने मूल उदगम्-स्थान आनन्दस्वरूप परमात्मा में डूब गई, लीन हो गई तो न यह शरीर है न उसका कोई नाम है, न उसकी कोई जाति है, न उसके कोई सगे सम्बन्धी हैं और न कोई जगत ही है। केवल आनंदस्वरूप परमात्मा ही परमात्मा है। वह परमात्मा मैं हूँ। एक बार यह सत्य आत्मसात हो  गया, भली प्रकार निजस्वरूप का बोध हो गया, फिर चाहे करोड़ों-करोड़ों वृत्तियाँ उठती रहें, करोड़ों-करोड़ों ब्रह्माण्ड बनते रहें..... बिगड़ते रहें फिर भी उस बुद्ध पुरुष को कोई हानि नहीं। वह परिपक्व अवस्था जब तक सिद्ध न हो तब तक आत्मध्यान का अभ्यास करते रहो।

----------


## ravi chacha

पानी में जितनी तरंगे कम हो गईं उतनी पानी में समाहित हो गईं। हमारी वृत्तियाँ जितनी शांत हुईं उतनी परमात्मा से मिल गईं, स्वरूप में लीन हो गईं, उतना आत्मस्वरूप प्रकट हो गया।ठीक से अभ्यास करने पर कुछ ही दिनों में आनन्द और अनुपम शांति का एहसास होगा। आत्मबल की प्राप्ति होगी। मनोबल व शांति का एहसास होगा। आत्मबलकी प्राप्त होगी। मनोबल व बुद्धिबल में वृद्धि होगी। चित्त के दोष दूर होंगे। क्रियाजनित व फलभोगजनित सुख के पीछे जो भटकाव है वह कम हो जायेगी। अपने अस्तित्व का बोध होने मात्र से आनंद आने लगेगा। पाप नष्ट हो जायेंगे। आत्मदेव में स्थिति होने लगेगी। परमात्म-साक्षात्कार करने की योग्यता बढ़ जायेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

ध्यान-भजन-साधना से अपनी योग्यता ही बढ़ाना है। परमात्मा एवं परमात्मा से अभिन्नता सिद्ध किये हुए सदगुरु को आपके हृदय में आत्म-खजाना जता देने में कोई देर नहीं लगती। साधक को अपनी योग्यता विकास करने भर की देर है।प्रधानमंत्री का चपरासी उसको प्रसन्न कर ले, खूब राजी कर ले फिर भी प्रधानमंत्री उसको कलेक्टर नहीं बना सकता क्योंकि उसकी योग्यता विकसित नहीं हो पायी है। स्कूल का पूरा ट्रस्टीमण्डल भेड़ चराने वाले किसी अहीर पर राजी हो जाय, उसको निहाल करना चाहे फिर भी उसको स्कूल का आचार्य नहीं बना सकता।

----------


## ravi chacha

वही राजा मुचकन्द कलियुग में नरसिंह मेहता हुए। मानना पड़ेगा कि प्रधानमंत्री या परमात्मा किसी पर राजी हो जायँ फिर भी कुछ पाने के लिए, पाया हुआ पचाने  के लिए अपनी योग्यता तो चाहिए ही। अपनी वासनावाली वृत्तियाँ बदलती रहेंगी, विषयों में फैलती रहेंगी, तो भगवान या सदगुरु की कृपा हमें परम पद नहीं पहुँच पायेगी। उस करूणा में वह ताकत तो है लेकिन उसको हजम करने की ताकत हममें नहीं है। मक्खन में ताकत है लेकिन हमें वह हजम नहीं होता तो हम उसका लाभ नहीं उठा पाते। उसको हजम करने के लिए हमें व्यायाम करना होगा, परिश्रम करना होगा। इसी प्रकार सदगुरु या परमात्मा का कृपा-अमृत हजम करने के लिए हमें साधना द्वारा योग्यता विकसित करनी होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने पुण्यों का प्रभाव कहो चाहे परमात्मा की कृपा कहो, हमारा परम सौभाग्य खुल रहा है कि हम ब्रह्मचिन्तन के मार्ग की ओर अभिमुख हो रहे हैं।


व्यर्थ के भोगों से बचने के लिए परोपकार करो और व्यर्थ चिन्तन से दूर रहने के लिए ब्रह्मचिन्तन करो। व्यर्थ के भोगों और व्यर्थ चिन्तन से बचे तो ब्रह्मचिन्तन करना नहीं पड़ेगा, वह स्वतः ही होने लगेगा। आगे चलकर ब्रह्मचिन्तन पूर्णावस्था में पहुँचकर स्वयं भी पूरा हो जायेगा। ब्रह्म-परमात्मा में स्थिति हो जायेगी। ब्रह्मविद् ब्रह्मैव भवति। ब्रह्म को जानने वाला ब्रह्मवेत्ता ब्रह्ममय हो जाता है। तरंग का तरंगपना विलीन होने पर जलरूप रह जाता है। वह अपना सहज स्वरूप प्राप्त कर लेती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामायण में कहा हैः
*मम दर्शन फल परम अनूपा।*
*जीव पावहिं निज सहज स्वरूपा।।*
ब्रह्माभ्यास के लिए ब्रह्ममुहूर्त अर्थात् सुबह 3 बजे के बाद का समय अत्यंत उपयोगी होता है। इस अमृतवेला में प्रकृति के निम्न कोटि के जीव प्रकृति में लीन रहते हैं। समग्र वातावरण में अपार शांति का साम्राज्य छाया हुआ रहता है। संत, महात्मा, योगी और उच्च कोटि के साधकों के मंगल आध्यात्मिक आन्दोलन प्रचुर मात्रा में उपलब्ध होते हैं। हमारा चित्तसरोवर भी रात्रि की नींद के बाद शांत बन जाता है। वृत्तियों की दौड़ कम हो जाती है। ऐसी अमृतवेला में शौच-स्नानादि से निवृत्त होकर प्राणायाम करके ज्ञानमुद्रा में बैठकर ब्रह्माभ्यास किया जाय, मन को ब्रह्मचिन्तन में लगाया जाय तो साधक शीघ्र ही सिद्ध हो सकता है, आत्मानन्द में मग्न हो सकता है। ब्रह्माभ्यास तो कहीं भी करें, किसी भी समय करें, लाभ होता है लेकिन ब्रह्ममूहूर्त की तो बात ही निराली है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्माभ्यास में, ब्रह्मचिन्तन में, आत्म-ध्यान में मन शांत नहीं होता तो मन जो सोचता है, जहाँ जाता है, उसको देखो। चंचल मन की चंचलता को देखोगे तो मन चंचलता छोड़कर शांत होने लगेगा। प्राणायाम का अभ्यास छोड़कर फिर जो स्वाभाविक श्वासोच्छ्वास चलते हैं उनको देखते रहो.... निहारते रहो तो भी मन शांत होने लगेगा। मन ज्यों शांत होगा त्यों आनंद आने लगेगा। जब ऐसा आनंद आने लगे तब समझो आत्मदर्शन हो रहा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

देवी-देवताओं के दर्शन का फल भी सुख है। देवी-देवता राजी होंगे तो वरदान देंगे। उनके वरदान से भोग की वस्तुएँ मिलेंगी। वस्तु के भोग से सुख ही तो चाहते हैं। उस संयोगजन्य भोग-सुख से निराला आत्म-सुख ब्रह्माभ्यास से मिल रहा है। 'आत्मा आनंदस्वरूप है। वह आत्मा ही मैं हूँ। मेरा मुझको नमस्कार है।' इस प्रकार अपने आपको धन्यवाद देते जाओ.... आनंदमय होते जाओ। हजारों-हजारों देवी-देवताओं को मनाते आये हो... अब थोड़ा अपने आपको मना लो। हजारों देवी-देवताओं को पूजते आये हो.... अब आत्मध्यान के द्वारा अपने आत्मदेव को पूज लो। 'मैं आनंदस्वरूप आत्मा हूँ.... ॐ आनंद ! ॐ आनंद...! ॐ आनंद....!' इस प्रकार भाव बढ़ाते जाओ। बीच-बीच में मन विक्षेप डाले, इधर-उधर दौड़े तो ॐ की पावन ध्वनि करके मन को वापस लौटा लो।

----------


## ravi chacha

सामवेद का छान्दोग्य उपनिषद् कहता है कि जिस आनंद को तू खोज रहा है वह आनंद तू ही है। तत्त्वमसि। वह तू है। तू पहले आनंदस्वरूप आत्मा था अथवा भविष्य में होगा ऐसी बात नहीं, अभी भी तू वही है। यह वेदवचन का आखिरी फैसला है। आध्यात्मिक जगत के जाने-माने शास्त्र, पुराण, बाइबिल, कुरान आदि सब बाद में हुए हैं और किसी न किसी व्यक्ति के द्वारा रचे गये हैं, जबकि वेद अनादि काल से हैं- तत्त्वमसि। वह तू है। उस आनंदस्वरूप सच्चिदानंदघन विश्वचैतन्य और तुझमें कोई भेद नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

इन वेदवचनों को केवल मान लो नहीं, उनकी सत्यता का अनुभव करते चलो। 'मैं वह आनंदस्वरूप आत्मा हूँ...' चार वेद के चार महावाक्य हैं-


प्रज्ञानं ब्रह्म। अयं आत्मा ब्रह्म। अहं ब्रह्मास्मि। तत्त्वमसि। इन वेदवाक्यों का तात्पर्य यही है।


नानकदेव भी कहते हैं-


सो प्रभ दूर नहीं... प्रभ तू है।
सो साहेब सद सदा हजूरे।
अन्धा जानत ता को दूरे।।
तुलसीदास जी कहते हैं-


घट में है सूझे नहीं, लानत ऐसे जिन्द।
तुलसी ऐसे जीव को, भयो मोतियाबिन्द।।

----------


## ravi chacha

गहरा श्वास लेकर ॐ का गुंजन करो.... बार-बार गुंजन करो और आनन्दस्वरूप आत्मरस में डूबते जाओ। कोई विचार उठे तो विवेक जगाओ कि, मैं विचार नहीं हूँ। विचार उठ रहा है मुझ चैतन्यस्वरूप आत्मा से। एक विचार उठा.... लीन हो गया.. दूसरा विचार उठा... लीन हो गया। इन विचारों को देखने वाला मैं साक्षी आत्मा हूँ। दो विचारों के बीच में जो चित्त की प्रशांत अवस्था है वह आत्मा मैं हूँ। मुझे आत्मदर्शन की झलक मिल रही है....। ॐ आनंद.... खूब शांति। मन की चंचलता मिट रही है.... आनंदस्वरूप आत्मा में मैं विश्राम पा रहा हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वाह वाह ! वाह मेरे प्रभु....! वाह मेरे पुण्य...! वाह मेरे सदगुरु...! इसी आनंद के लिए सारे देव, दानव और मानव लालायित हैं। इसी आनंद की खोज में कई जन्मों से मैं भी भटक रहा था। अब पता चला कि आनंद तो मेरा आत्मस्वरूप है। वाह वाह...!


चित्त में प्रशांति बढ़ रही है। 'रोम-रोम पुलकित हो रहे हैं.... पवित्र हो रहे हैं।'

----------


## ravi chacha

आप जिन आत्मज्ञानी, आत्म-साक्षात्कारी महापुरषों को अपने सदगुरु मानते हो उनको पूरे प्राणों से.... पूरे हृदय से प्यार करते जाओ, धन्यवाद देते जाओ। इस पवित्र प्रेम की राह पर चलते-चलते आप बहुत गहरे पहुँच जाओगे.... अपने असली घर के द्वार को देख लोगे। अपने घर में, निज स्वरूप में पहुँचे हुए महापुरुषों को प्यार करते-करते आप भी वहीं पहुँच जाओगे।
अपने को धन्यवाद दो कि हमने प्रभु के दर्शन नहीं किये लेकिन जिनके हृदय में प्रभु पूर्ण चैतन्य के साथ प्रकट हुए हैं ऐसे संतों का दर्शन करने का सौभाग्य हमें मिल रहा है। ऐसे महापुरुषों के बारे में कबीरजी कहते हैं-
*अलख पुरुष की आरसी,* *साधू का ही देह।*
*लखा जो चाहे अलख को,* *इन्हीं में तू लख लेह।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*सुख-दुःख का सदुपयोग*

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवन में उतार चढ़ाव आने पर, खट्टे-मीठे प्रसंग आने पर लोग दुःखी हो जाते हैं। अपने को पापी समझकर वे दुःखी हो रहे हैं। यह बड़ी गलती है। जीवन के विकास के लिए दुःख नितान्त जरूरी है। जीवन के उत्थान के लिए दुःख अति आवश्यक है।


सुख में विवेक सोता है और दुःख में विवेक जागता है। लेकिन दुःख में घबड़ाने से आदमी दुर्बल हो जाता है। दुःख का का सदुपयोग करने से आदमी बलवान् हो जाता है।


मनुष्य जब दुःख का सदुपयोग करना सीख लेता है तो दुःख का कोई मूल्य नहीं रहता। जब सुख का सदुपयोग करने लगता है तब सुख का कोई मूल्य नहीं रहता। सदुपयोग करने से सुख-दुःख का प्रभाव क्षीण होने लगता है और सदुपयोग करने वाला उनसे बड़ा हो जाता है। उपयोग करने वाले का मूल्य बढ़ जाता है और उपयोग में आने वाली जड़ चीज का मूल्य कम हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दुःख का सदुपयोग करने से दुःख छोटा हो जायेगा फिर वह आपको उतना दुःख नहीं देगा। सुख का सदुपयोग करने से सुख छोटा हो जायेगा फिर वह आपको बाँध नहीं सकेगा। नासमझी से दुःख आयेगा तो वह आपको कमजोर बना देगा, सुख आयेगा तो बन्धन में डालेगा। एक डराकर कमजोर करता है दूसरा बाँधकर कमजोर करता है। दोनों से अहित ही होता है। आपका तन, आपका मन, आपका हृदय - इन सुख-दुःख रूपी राक्षसों के ताबे में चला जाता है। ये सुख-दुःख असुर हैं। असुर माने दैत्य। सुर माने देवता।


हम लोग पुराणों की कथाएँ सुनते हैं। ध्रुव तप कर रहा था। असुर लोग डराने के लिए आये लेकिन ध्रुव डरा नहीं। सुर लोग विमान लेकर प्रलोभन देने के लिए आये लेकिन ध्रुव फिसला नहीं। वह विजेता हो गया। ये कहानियाँ हम सुनते हैं, सुना भी देते हैं लेकिन समझते नहीं कि ध्रुव जैसा नन्हा-मुन्ना दुःख से घबड़ाया नहीं और सुख में फिसला नहीं। उसने दोनों का सदुपयोग कर लिया और अमर हो गया। सुख-दुःख का सदुपयोग कर लिया तो ईश्वर उसके सम्मुख प्रकट हो गये। सारी परिस्थितियाँ उसके चरण तले आ गई।

----------


## ravi chacha

हम क्या करते हैं? जरा-सा दुःख पड़ता है तो दुःख देने वाले को लांछन लगाते हैं, परिस्थितियों को दोष देते हैं अथवा अपने को पापी समझकर अपने को ही कोसते हैं। कभी आत्महत्या करने की भी सोचते हैं। कुछ पवित्र होंगे तो किसी संत-महात्मा के पास जाते हैं- 'बाबा ! अब बहुत हो गया। हमसे दुःख सहा नहीं जाता... अब सहा नहीं जाता। हम पर रहम करो। हमारा दुःख दूर कर दो। अब हम रह नहीं सकते... यह दुःख सह नहीं सकते।''...दुःख सहन नहीं होता... सहन नहीं होता...' बोलते-बोलते अभी तक सहते ही रहे हैं न? संत-महात्मा कृपालु होते हैं। दुःख हटाने की अपेक्षा वे आपकी योग्यता बढ़ा देते हैं। दुःख हटाने की अपेक्षा दुःख का सदुपयोग करने की कला सिखा देना यह ऊँची बात है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बच्चा चलते-चलते गिर पड़ा। उसको चोट लगी। आपने वात्सल्य से पुचकारकर उसको उठा लिया। आपकी सहानुभूति है। आपने उसको दुःख से बचा लिया लेकिन उसको कमजोर कर दिया। आपने उसे उठा लिया न? उसको स्वयं उठने नहीं दिया। उसको गिरते देखकर बोलतेः 'अरे कुछ नहीं हुआ। खड़ा हो जा... शाबाश...। देख वह क्या है?' ऐसी युक्ति द्वारा वह चोट भूल जाता और अपने आप खड़ा हो जाता तो तुम्हारी गैरहाजिरी में भी वह खड़ा हो सकता था अतः उसकी शक्ति बढ़ा दो ताकि गिरे नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

योगवाशिष्ठ में आता है कि 'चिन्तामणि' के आगे जो चिन्तन करो वह चीज मिलती है लेकिन सत्पुरुष के आगे जो चीज माँगोगे वही चीज वे नहीं देंगे, मगर जिसमें तुम्हारा हित होगा वही देंगे। कामधेनु के आगे जो कामना करोगे वह पदार्थ देगी लेकिन उससे आपका भविष्य सुधरता है या बिगड़ता है, आपकी आसक्ति बढ़ती है या घटती है यह कामधेनु की जवाबदारी नहीं। उसकी यह जिम्मेदारी नहीं है लेकिन सदगुरु आपके हित-अहित के बारे में भली प्रकार निगरानी रखते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

किसी देवता को आप रिझाओ, विधि-विधान से पूजन करो, सामग्री अर्पण करो, भोग धरो और किसी वस्तु के लिए याचना करो तो वे देवता प्रसन्न होकर आपकी माँगी हुई चीज दे देंगे लेकिन वह चीज पाकर आप आत्माविमुख हो रहे हैं कि आत्मविमुख होकर भोग में फँस रहे हैं यह उनको सोचने की जरूरत नहीं है। आपकी माँगी हुई चीज आपको दे दी, बस।नादान बालक दस रूपये की एक नोट लेकर दुकान पर पहुँचे, दुकान की विभिन्न चीजें देखकर दुकानदार से रंग-बिरंगे चित्रोंवाले बड़े-बड़े पटाखे, एटम बम, मिर्च का लाल लाल पावडर माँगे, सफेद सफेद सोडाखार माँगे तो दुकानदार उसे ये चीजें देगा लेकिन वह दुकानदार यदि उस बालक का पिता है तो वह पैसे भी ले लेगा और वस्तुएँ भी नहीं देगा। उसको पूरा अधिकार है और वह बालक का पूरा हितैषी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे ही जो सत्पुरुष हैं वे आपके सत्कार, आपकी पूजा स्वीकार कर लेंगे लेकिन आप यदि पटाखे जैसी वस्तुएँ माँगेगे तो नहीं देंगे। आपके कल्याण के लिए जो उचित होगा वही देंगे। संभव है आपके जीवन के उत्थान के लिये वे आपको कटु या अपमानजनक वचन  कह दें, आपको डाँट भी दें।दुःख के सदुपयोग से जीवन की शक्ति का विकास होता है और सुख के सदुपयोग से जीवन में सजगता आती है, जीवनतत्त्व की जागृति होती है। दुःख से घबड़ाने से कमजोरी बढ़ती है और सुख में फँस जाने से विलासिता बढ़ती है। सुख बाँधकर कमजोर करता है और दुःख डराकर कमजोर करता है। ऐसा कोई मनुष्य नहीं जिसके पास सुख और दुःख न आते हों। धेनकासुर, बकासुर, अघासुर, ईसा-मूसा की कथाएँ तो बहुत सुनी होंगी। अब यह आपके जीवन की कथा है और इसे जानना अत्यंत जरूरी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवन में आने वाले सुख-दुःख के प्रसंगों में क्या करना है? सुख-दुःख का उपयोग। सुख-दुःख का उपयोग करने वाला सुख-दुःख का स्वामी बन जाता है। स्वामी को यदि अपना स्वामीपना याद है तो सेवक उसकी आज्ञा में रहते हैं। चाहो जब सेवक को भीतर बुला लो, चाहो जब ऑफिस से बाहर खड़ा कर दो। मर्जी तुम्हारी। उसका उपयोग करने की कला आ गई तो आप स्वामी हो गये।जैसे चपरासी का उपयोग करते हैं वैसे ही यदि परिस्थितियों का उपयोग करने की कला आ गई तो आप हो गये जीवन्मुक्त..... जीते-जी मुक्त। बाँधते हैं सुख-दुःख। और कौन बाँधता है? ऐसा नहीं कि साड़ी पहन कर कोई माया वहाँ बैठी है, कोई अप्सरा बैठी है वह आपको बाँधेगी। नहीं, सुख-दुःख ही आपको बाँधते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

'अप्सरा' का अर्थ क्या है?'अप' माने पानी और 'सरा' माने सरकनेवाला। जैसे पानी नीचे की ओर बहता है ऐसे जीवन सुख-दुःख में नीचे की ओर बहता है। सदगुरुओं का ज्ञान तुम्हें ऊपर उठाता है। परिस्थितियाँ हैं सरिता का प्रवाह जो तुम्हें नीचे की ओर घसीटती हैं, सदगुरु हैं 'पम्पिंग स्टेशन' जो तुम्हें हरदम ऊपर उठाते रहते हैं।हम सुख-दुःखों से परास्त क्यों हो जाते हैं? स्वतंत्र ढंग से जीने की कला हमारे पास नहीं है। ऐसा नहीं है कि हमारे पास अन्न-वस्त्र नहीं है, रूपये-पैसे नहीं हैं, मकान नहीं है इसलिए दुःखी हैं। जिन महापुरुषों को खाने को रोटी नहीं, पहनने को कपड़े नहीं, रहने को घर नहीं वे भी सुखी रह सके। देखो जड़भरतजी का जीवन ! देखो शुकदेवी का जीवन ! आत्मानंद में मस्त ! अब भी, इस समय भी ऐसे महात्मा... ऐसे परम सुख के सम्राट हैं इस वसुन्धरा पर। उनके पास सुख-दुःख का उपयोग करने की, सुख-दुःख के प्रसंगो को नचाने की कला है, समझ है। चीज-वस्तुओं का बाहुल्य होते हुए भी यह समझ अगर हमारे पास नहीं है तो हम सुख-दुःख की परिस्थितियों में उलझ जाते हैं। अगर हमारे पास बढ़िया समझ है तोः

----------


## ravi chacha

*हमें हिला सके ये जमाने में दम नहीं।*
*हमसे जमाना है जमाने से हम नहीं।।*
किसी पंथ में रहे, सम्प्रदाय में रहे, वाड़े में रहे लेकिन जीवन की समस्या का हल नहीं हुआ, उलझन से सुलझन की यात्रा होनी चाहिए वह नहीं हुई तो हम कमजोर ही रहे, दुःखी ही रहे। सुख-दुःख के स्वामी न बन पाये।
दुःखी होने का कारण अगर पाप ही होता, पापी आदमी को ही अगर दुःख मिलता तो भगवान श्रीकृष्ण और भगवान राम के जीवन में दुःख नहीं आने चाहिये लेकिन उनके आगे दुःख की घटनाओं की, विकट परिस्थितियों की कमी नहीं। फिर भी वे सदा सम रहे। राज्यतिलक की शहनाइयाँ बजीं और बनवास में जाना पड़ा।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीकृष्ण ने भी अपने जीवन में ऐसा कौन सा दुःख है जो नहीं देखा ! दुष्टों के कारागृह में जन्म हुआ, जन्म के तुरन्त बाद उस सुकोमल अवस्था में यमुनाजी की भयंकर बाढ़ वह उफनती लहरों के बीच टोकरी में छिपाकर पराये घर में ले जाकर रख दिया गया। राजघराने के लड़के होने के बावजूद गौएँ चराकर रहना पड़ा, चोरी करके मक्खन-मिश्री खाना पड़ा। कभी पूतना राक्षसी पयःपान में छुपा कर जहर पिलाने आ गई तो कभी कोई दैत्य छकड़े से दबाने या आँधी में उड़ाने चला आया। कभी बछड़े में से राक्षस निकल आया तो कभी विशाल गोवर्धन पर्वत को हाथ पर उठाकर खड़े रहना पड़ा। अपने सगे मामा कंस के कई षड्यंत्रों का सामना करना पड़ा और अंत में उसे अपने हाथों से ही मारना पड़ा। उनके माँ-बाप को भी जेल के दारूण सुख सहने पड़े। जरासन्ध से युद्ध के दौरान जब श्रीकृष्ण द्वारका की ओर भागे तो पाँव में न तो पादुका थी और न ही सिर पर पगड़ी थी। केवल पीताम्बर ओढ़े नंगे पाँव भाग-भाग कर पहाड़ों में छिपते-छिपाते, सुरक्षित निवास के लिए कई स्थानों को ढूँढते-ढूँढते अन्त में समुद्र के बीच में जाकर बस्ती बसाना पड़ा। उनके पारिवारिक जीवन में भी कई विघ्न-बाधाएँ आती रहीं। बड़े भाई बलरामजी को मणि को लेकर श्रीकृष्ण पर अविश्वास हो गया था। पत्नियों में भी आये दिन ईर्ष्या-जलन व झगड़े-टंटे चलते ही रहते थे। बाल-बच्चों एवं पौत्रों में से कोई भी आज्ञाकारी नहीं निकला। एक ओर, जहाँ श्री कृष्ण साधु-संतों का इतना आदर-सत्कार किया करते थे वहीं पर उनके पुत्र-पौत्र संत-पुरुषों का मखौल उड़ाया करते थे। और भी अनेकाअनेक विकट परिस्थितियाँ उनके कदम-कदम पर आती रहीं लेकिन श्रीकृष्ण हरदम मुस्कराते रहे और प्रतिकूलताओं का सदुपयोग करने की कला अपने भक्तों को सिखलाते गये।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मुस्कुराकर गम का जहर जिनको पीना आ गया।*
*यह हकीकत है कि जहाँ में उनको जीना आ गया।।*
सुख और दुःख हमारे जीवन के विकास के लिए नितान्त आवश्यक है। चलने के लिए दायाँ और बायाँ पैर जरूरी है, काम करने के लिए दायाँ और बायाँ हाथ जरूरी है, चबाने के लिए ऊपर का और नीचे का जबड़ा जरूरी है वैसे ही जीवन की उड़ान के लिए सुख व दुःखरूपी दो पंख जरूरी हैं। सुख-दुःख का उपयोग हम नहीं कर पाते, सुख-दुःख से प्रभावित हो जाते हैं तो जीवन पर आत्मविमुख होकर स्थूल-सूक्ष्म-कारण शरीर से बँधे ही रह जाते हैं। अपने मुक्त स्वभाव का पता नहीं चलता।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसलिए रोटी की जितनी जरूरत है, कपड़ों की जितनी जरूरत है, मकान की जितनी जरूरत है उससे हजार गुनी ज्यादा जरूरत है सच्ची समझ की। सच्ची समझ के बिना हमारा जीवन सुख का और दुःखों का शिकार हुआ जा रहा है। लोग बोलते हैं-


'बापू ! बेटा नहीं है इसलिए दुःख हो रहा है। रोना आता है....!'


किसी का बेटा नहीं है तो दुःख हो रहा है, किसी को पति नहीं है, पत्नी नहीं है, मकान नहीं है तो दुःख हो रहा है लेकिन जिनके आगे हजारों बेटों की, हजारों पतियों की, हजारों पत्नियों की, हजारों मकानों की, हजारों दुकानों की कोई कीमत नहीं है ऐसे परमात्मा हमारे साथ हैं, भीतर हैं फिर भी आज तक उनकी पहचान नहीं हुई इस बात का दुःख नहीं होता। आनंदस्वरूप अन्तर्यामी परमात्मा का अनुभव नहीं होता इसके लिए रोना नहीं आता।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो आदमी जितना सुख चाहता है, जितनी तीव्रता से चाहता है उतना दुःखी होता है। दुःख का सदुपयोग करने की कला नहीं आयी तो कमजोर होता है। फिर देवी देवताओं को मनाता है, मंदिरों में दौड़ता है, मस्जिदों में दौड़ता है, गिरजाघरों में गिड़गिड़ाता है। मंदिर मस्जिद में जाने का फल यही है कि कोई आपके दिल का मन्दिर खोल दे, आपके हृदय का द्वार खटखटा दे, आपके भीतर छुपी हुई अथाह शक्ति का दीदार आपको करा दे। फिर बारहों मेघ गर्जें, प्रलयकाल के सूर्य तपें, आपका बाल बाँका नहीं होगा। आप ऐसी चीज हैं आपको पता नहीं। पूरी सृष्टि का प्रलय हो जाय तब भी आपका कुछ नहीं बिगड़ता। सारी दुनिया के लोग आपके विरोध में खड़े हो जाएँ, सारे देवी देवता कोपायमान हो जायें फिर भी आपका कुछ नहीं बिगड़ सकता ऐसी महान् विभूति आप हैं, लेकिन...? आपको पता नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

वेदान्त की बात आपके अनुभव में आने से सारे दुःख ओस की बूँद की तरह लुप्त हो जायेंगे। मैं नितान्त सत्य कह रहा हूँ। यह बात समझने से ही परम कल्याण होगा।*अपनी समझ जब तक इन्सान को आती नहीं।**दिल की परेशानी तब तक जाती नहीं।।*......तो कृपानाथ ! अपने ऊपर कृपा करो। सुख का भी सदुपयोग और दुःख का भी सदुपयोग। सुख-दुःख आपके दास हो जायें। आप उनके स्वामी हो जाओ। फिर, आप कौन हो यह जानने की जिज्ञासा जागृत होगी। जीवन की जिज्ञासा में जीवन के कल्याण के बीज निहित हैं। कल्याण भी ऐसा किः

----------


## ravi chacha

रिद्धिसिद्धि जाँ के आगे हाथ जोड़ खड़ी है।
सुन्दर कहत ताँ के सब ही गुलाम हैं।।
मनुष्य के पास क्या नहीं है? उसके पास क्या क्या है यह प्रश्न नहीं है। अपितु उसके पास क्या नहीं है यह प्रश्न है। आपको लगेगा कि अपने पास बँगला नहीं है, गाड़ी नहीं है, फ्रिज नहीं है। अरे खाक ! अभी आपने अपना आपा देखा ही कहा हैं? अपने मन से जरा ऊपर उठो, अपने आत्म-सिंहासन पर जा बैठो तो पता चले असलियत का।

----------


## ravi chacha

और जिनके पास बँगला है, गाड़ी है, फ्रिज है उनको पूछोः 'क्या हाल है? सुखी हो?' रोज के चालीस-पचास हजार रूपये कमाने वाले लोगों को मैं जानता हूँ और रोज के तीस रूपये लाने वाले लोगों को भी मैं जानता हूँ। दोनों रोटी खाते हैं। दोनों को मरते देखा है और दोनों की राख एक जैसी। फर्क क्या पड़ा?


मेरा कहने का तात्पर्य यह नहीं है कि तीस रूपये कमाने वाला अच्छा है और पचास हजार रूपये कमाने वाला बुरा है। मैं यह कहना चाहता हूँ कि दोनों ने अपने आपसे अन्याय कर लिया। एक दुःख में फँसा तो दूसरा सुख में बँधा। दोनों बन्धन बनाकर चले गये, बन्धन काटे नहीं। जीवन की जिज्ञासा खुली नहीं, अपनी महानता के द्वार पर पहुँचे नहीं। दिव्यता का ताला खुला नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

अज्ञानी के रूप में जन्म लेना कोई पाप नहीं, मूर्ख के रूप में पैदा होना कोई पाप नहीं लेकिन मूर्ख बने रहकर सुख-दुःख की थप्पड़े खाना और जीर्ण-शीर्ण होकर मर जाना महा पाप है।
जो चीज मिलती है उसका सदुपयोग नहीं होता तो दुबारा वह चीज नहीं मिलती। मानव देह मिली, बुद्धि मिली और उसका सदुपयोग नहीं किया, सुख-दुःख की लपटों में स्वाहा हो गये तो दुबारा मानव देह नहीं मिलेगी। इसीलिए तुलसीदास जी कहते हैं-
*जौ न तरै भवसागर नर समाज अस पाई।*
*सो कृत निन्दक मन्दमति आतमहन अधोगति जाई।*
मानव तन पाकर जो भवसागर नहीं तरता वह क्या कुत्ता होकर तरेगा? बिल्ला होकर तरेगा? गधा होकर तरेगा कि घोड़ा होकर तरेगा? इन योनियों में तो डण्डे ही खाने हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

घोड़ा बन गये। दिन भर गाड़ी खींची। रात को गाड़ीवान् ने पौवा (दारू) पी लिया, नशा कर लिया। चारा-पानी देना भूल गया। नशे में चूर होकर पड़ा रहा। आप सारी रात तड़पते रहे बिना चारा-पानी के। कई रातें ऐसी गुजरती हैं। तब किसको शिकायत करेंगे? कौन हमें सुनेगा? किसको डाँटेगे? मूक होकर सहन करना ही पड़ेगा। रात को भूखामरी हुई, जन्तु काटे, दिन को कौओं की चोंचें खाओ, गाड़ीवान् के चाबुक खाओ और गाड़ी खींचो। ऐसी एक नहीं 84 लाख योनियाँ हैं। कभी पौधे बन गये। माली ने पानी नहीं दिया तो सूख रहे हैं। बरसाती पौधे बने। वर्षा ऋतु गई तो मुरझा रहे हैं तब क्या करेंगे?

----------


## ravi chacha

इसलिए सावधान हो जाओ। अपने ऊपर कृपा करो। भोजन मिले न मिले, पानी मिले न मिले, कपड़े मिले न मिले लेकिन जीवन में अच्छी समझ अवश्य मिलनी चाहिये। अच्छी समझ का उपयोग करने का उत्साह अवश्य होना चाहिए। अगर वह उत्साह आपमें नहीं होगा तो भगवान आपका कितना भी मंगल चाहें, सत्पुरुष आपका कितना भी कल्याण चाहें लेकिन आपके उत्साह के बिना वे लाचार हो जाते हैं आपको ऊपर उठाने में। बरसात कितनी भी हो, सूर्य के किरण कितने भी पड़ें लेकिन खेती करने की तड़प आप में नहीं है तो क्या होगा? धूप व पानी व्यर्थ चले जायेंगे। ऐसे ही शास्त्रकृपा करके अपनी जीवन की खेती में साधना की बुआई नहीं करोगे तो क्या होगा?

----------


## ravi chacha

मनुष्य सुख-दुःख के थप्पड़े खाता हुआ जी रहा है लेकिन जीवन पर विचार नहीं करता है कि जीता क्यों है?कमाते क्यों हो? खाने के लिए। खाते क्यों हो? जीने के लिए। जीते क्यों हो? कोई पता नहीं। बस, जी रहे हैं। कभी सोचा नहीं कि क्यों जी रहे हैं।जीते हैं मुक्त होने के लिए। बन्धन कोई नहीं चाहता, पराधीनता कोई नहीं चाहता, दुःख कोई नहीं चाहता, मौत कोई नहीं चाहता। मुक्ति में बन्धन नहीं, मुक्ति में पराधीनता नहीं, मुक्ति में दुःख नहीं, मुक्ति में मौत नहीं। हमारे जीवन की गहरी माँग है पूर्ण सुख, पूर्ण शांति, पूर्ण स्वतन्त्रता। कोई अपूर्ण वस्तु पूर्ण सुख, पूर्ण शांति, पूर्ण स्वतन्त्रता नहीं दे सकती। संसार की सभी चीजें सीमित हैं। वे आपको असीम सुख, असीम शांति, असीम स्वतंत्रता नहीं दे सकतीं। असीम सुख-शांति-स्वतंत्रता तो असीम आत्मा में निहित है। मनुष्य जितना आत्माभिमुख होता है उतना ये चीजें पाता है और जितना बाह्य अवलम्बनों के आधीन रहता है उतना निराश होता है और थप्पड़ें खाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ग्यारह साल का बालक शरणानन्द भाई-भाभी के साथ रहता था। बालक की सरलता, स्वाभाविकता व कुशलता पर भाई-भाभी दोनों प्रसन्न रहते थे। लाड़-प्यार से लालन-पालन करते थे।


एक दिन इस मेधावी होनहार बालक ने कहाः "पूर्ण प्रेम, पूर्ण सुख व पूर्ण स्वतंत्रता प्राप्त करने के लिए मैं संन्यास लूँगा।"


दुलारे लाल के ये वचन सुनकर भाई-भाभी चौंके। दोनों ने एक साथ पूछाः "फिर हमारे प्यार का होगा? तू हमें इतना आनंद देता है, हम इतना प्यार-दुलार करते हैं, हमारा क्या होगा?"


"हम जब थकेंगे तो एक दूसरे को छोड़कर सो जायेंगे, नींद में भूल जायेंगे इस प्यार को। यह स्नेह का सुख संयोगजन्य है, उपजा हुआ है, परिस्थिति पर निर्भर है। वह छूट जायेगा। जो छूट जानेवाला है उसे ईश्वर के लिए छोड़ दिया तो क्या हुआ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

यह प्रज्ञावान् बालक आगे जाकर महान् विभूति बना। जे. कृष्णमूर्ति जैसे तत्त्वचिंतक उनसे मिलकर बड़े प्रभावित हुए।


पूर्ण सुख, पूर्ण शांति, पूर्ण प्रेम, पूर्ण ज्ञान अपूर्ण चीजों को ले लेकर जीवन खत्म कर देने पर भी नहीं मिलेगा। बड़े-बड़े राजा-महाराजाओं का जब विवेक जगता, इस बात का पता चल जाता तब वे पूर्ण सुख-शांति पाने के लिए अपना राजपाट छोड़कर जिन्होंने पूर्ण सुख को जाना है, पूर्ण शांति पायी है, पूर्ण ज्ञान को प्राप्त किया है ऐसे महापुरुषों के पास अरण्यों में पहुँच जाते। जिनका विवेक नहीं जगता वे लोग संसार की सामग्रियों से सुखी होने का परिश्रम करते-करते बूढ़े हो जाते हैं और फिर अंत में पछताते हैं कि, 'हाय ! संसार में कोई सार नहीं।'

----------


## ravi chacha

संसार में परिश्रम अधिक है और सुख अल्प है। वह भी सुख नहीं, सुख का आभास मात्र। The Young persons say, "Life is full of joys’’ but the  wise persons say, "Life is full of sorrows."जवान बोलते हैं कि जिन्दगी मजा लेने के लिए है और बुजुर्ग लोग बोलते हैं कि जिन्दगी दुःखों का घर है। वास्तव में वह न मजा लेने के लिए है और न दुःखों का घर है। जिन्दगी है जीवनदाता को पहचानने के लिये, जिन्दगी के रहस्य को जानने के लिये। जिन्दगी का रहस्य अछूता रह जाता है और जिन्दगी पूरी हो जाती है। शरीर के खानपान में और व्यवहार में ही आयु बीत जाती है। आखिर में इस शरीर को जला देना है। इसको अच्छा  खिलाया-पिलाया, चर्बी अधिक बढ़ाई तो मुट्ठी भर राख अधिक होगी और क्या? अधिक सुविधा में रहने की जितनी आदत बनेगी, असुविधा उतनी अधिक खटकेगी। अहं का पोषण करने की जितनी आदत बनेगी, अपमान उतना अधिक चुभेगा। सामग्रियों के बीच रहने की जितनी आदत बनेगी, सामग्रियों की अनुपस्थिति में उतनी अधिक बेचैनी होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मा का सुख ऐसा है कि सारी सामग्रियाँ अपने आप खिंचकर आ जाती है फिर भी उनमें आसक्ति नहीं होती। मौज आयी तो उनका उपयोग कर लिया लेकिन उनमें ममता नहीं होती।जिनका जीवन पूर्ण है उनके पास सामग्री ज्यादा नहीं होती तब भी वे पूर्ण सुखी होते हैं। पूर्ण जीवन की ओर जिनकी यात्रा नहीं है उनके पास बहुत कुछ होते हुए भी जीवन में बेचैनी, अशांति, अतृप्ति रहती है। धन बढ़ने से अगर सुख होता तो विश्व के जाने माने धनवान् मि. फोर्ड को नींद के लिये इन्जेक्शन नहीं लगवाने पड़ते। सत्ता बढ़ने से अगर  सुख होता तो बड़े-बड़े सत्ताधीश रात्रि को बेचैन नहीं होते। सुख तो सच्ची समझ आने से होता है। जीवन की धारा कहाँ से आती है यह ज्ञान हो जाय तो सुखी होना घर की खेती बन जाय।

----------


## ravi chacha

एकाग्रताः परम तप



तप कई प्रकार के होते हैं। जैसे शारीरिक तप, वाचिक तप, मानसिक तप इत्यादि। इनमें भी विभिन्न प्रकार होते हैं। ऋषिगण कहते हैं कि सब तपों में एकाग्रता परम तप है। जिसके पास एकाग्रता के तप का खजाना है वह संसार के विषयों को जानना चाहे तो जान सकता है, रिद्धि-सिद्धियों का स्वामी बनना चाहे तो बन सकता है और आत्म-साक्षात्कार करना चाहे तो उसमें भी सफल हो सकता है। वैज्ञानिक आविष्कारों में भी एकाग्रता ही काम करती है।


वैज्ञानिक आविष्कार करने वाले विज्ञानी प्रारम्भ में दृश्य पदार्थ को देखकर सोच विचार करते हैं। इस प्रकार विषय-पदार्थ का अनुसंधान करते-करते जब एकाग्र हो जाते हैं, मन की गहरी सतहों में चले जाते हैं तब कुछ पदार्थगत सत्य उनके हाथ लगता है। विज्ञान में जो भी आविष्कार हुए हैं, वैज्ञानिकों ने इस क्षेत्र में जो प्रतिष्ठा पाई है इन सबके पीछे एकाग्रता का ही बल है। चंचल, विक्षिप्त चित्तवाला आदमी आविष्कार नहीं कर सकता।

----------


## ravi chacha

मृत्युलोक का जीवन हो चाहे स्वर्गलोक का जीवन हो, व्यवहार हो चाहे परमार्थ हो, कर्मकाण्ड हो चाहे तत्त्वज्ञान हो, रिद्धि-सिद्धियाँ हों चाहे आत्म-साक्षात्कार हो, जितने प्रमाण में एकाग्रता होगी उतनी सफलता मिलेगी। इसीलिए ऋषिवचन हैः


तपः सु सर्वेषु एकाग्रता परं तपः।
एकाग्र मन में अदभुत सामर्थ्य होता है। मन अगर चंचल है विक्षिप्त है तो मनुष्य को दुःखों की गर्त में खींच ले जाता है। चंचल मन में आने वाले विचारों के मुताबिक, इच्छाओं के मुताबिक आदमी सब कार्य करता जाय बिना सोचे-समझे, बिना विवेक किये, तो मन पदार्थों की गुलामी में आदमी को दीन-हीन बना देता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

चंचल मन कमजोर होता है। कमजोर मन अधिक सुरक्षाएँ ढूँढता है। मन जितना कमजोर, सुरक्षा की आवश्यकता उतनी ज्यादा। अपने को बुद्धिमान् मानने वाले बड़े-बड़े लोग मन की चंचलता में आकर कमजोर हो जाते हैं। अपने सुख की सुरक्षा के लिए पूरी अक्ल-होशियारी भौतिक चीजों को इकट्ठी करने में लगा देते हैं। फिर उन चीजों को, धन-सम्पत्ति को अधिक सुरक्षित करने के लिए देश छोड़कर विदेश में ले जाते हैं। वे जब पकड़े जाते हैं तो अति दीनता को प्राप्त होते हैं अथवा तो मृत्यु के समय वही संपत्ति की चिन्ता उनको प्रेत बनाकर भटकाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन भौतिक चीजों का आश्रय जितना अधिक लेता है उतना भीतर से खोखला हो जाता है। मन भीतर से जितना खोखला होता है उतनी अधिक सुरक्षा चाहता है। जितनी अधिक सुरक्षा चाहता है उतना अधिक झपेटा जाता है। यह सनातन सत्य है।


माउन्ट आबू में हम नलगुफा में रहते थे। उसके पीछे पाण्डव गुफा है। वहाँ के एक पुराने साधू ने मुझे बताया कि झरने के पास रात्रि को शेर आता है। अभी कुछ दिन पहले आया था और एक बन्दर को पकड़कर खा गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

शेर ने बन्दर को कैसे पकड़ा? बन्दर तो वृक्ष की ऊँची डालियों पर होते हैं। शेर वहाँ पहुँच नहीं सकता। वह बन्दर को कैसे पकड़ता है?शेर पहले आकर जोर से दहाड़ता है। यह सुनकर बन्दर घबड़ा जाते हैं। उनकी टट्टी-पेशाब छूट जाती है। शेर जब दूसरी बार दहाड़ता है तो बन्दर के लिए पेड़ पर इधर-उधर भाग-दौड़ करते हैं, चिल्लाते हैं, हताश हो जाते हैं, बुद्धि व दृष्टि ठीक से काम नहीं देती। भय के मारे सन्तुलन खो बैठते हैं और वृक्ष से गिर पड़ते हैं, शेर के शिकार बन जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

जंगल में दूसरे प्राणी भी छिपकर बैठे होते हैं। शेर की दहाड़ सुनकर जब वे सुरक्षा के लिए भाग-दौड़ करते हैं, कोई दूसरा स्थान खोजने के लिए बाहर निकल कर भागते हैं तो शेर की झपट में आ जाते हैं। बिल्ली भी रात्रि को डरावनी आवाज करती है तो चूहे डर के मारे भाग-दौड़ करते हैं और झपेटे जाते हैं।मन पदार्थों के साथ, प्रतिष्ठा के साथ, देहाभिमान के साथ जुड़ जाता है तो भीतर से खोखला हो जाता है। खोखला मन बाह्य साधनों में सुरक्षा खोजता है। फलतः व्यक्ति मनोबल खो बैठता है। मन एकाग्र होता है तो वह भीतर से अपने को बलवान महसूस करता है एकाग्रता के तप के आगे बाहर का धन, बाहर की सत्ता, बाहर की सुरक्षा कोई मूल्य नहीं रखती।

----------


## ravi chacha

एकाग्र मन स्वयं प्रसन्न रहता है, बुद्धि का विकास होता है, जीवन भीतर से परितृप्त और जीने योग्य होता है। व्यक्ति का मन जितना एकाग्र होता है, समाज पर उसकी वाणी का, उसके हाव भाव का, उसके क्रिया-कलापों का उतना ही गहरा प्रभाव पड़ता है। उसका जीवन चमक उठता है।एकाग्रतारूपी खजाना प्राप्त करने के कई तरीके हैं। उन सबमें त्राटक भी एक तरीका है। त्राटक के कुछ प्रयोग यहाँ जानेंगे। आप हिमालय में जाकर साधना नहीं कर सकते, आश्रम में सदा रहकर भी आप अभ्यास नहीं कर सकते लेकिन ये प्रयोग अपने घर में ही करके लाभ उठा सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने ध्यान-भजन-साधना के कमरे में ॐ अथवा स्वस्तिक का एक चित्र बना लो। भूमि पर बिछे हुए आसन पर आप बैठें तो वह चित्र आपकी आँखों के ठीक सामने रहे इस प्रकार तीन-चार फीट दूर रख दो। चित्र आँखों के ठीक सामने हो, न ऊँचा हो न नीचा हो।


त्राटक का अभ्यास करने के लिए हररोज एक निश्चित समय पर एक ही जगह बैठने से अधिक लाभ होगा। चित्र के सामने आसन पर स्वस्थ होकर सीधे बैठ जाओ। आँखें खुली रखकर उस चित्र को अपलक नेत्रों से देखते रहो। दृष्टि को एक ही बिन्दु पर एकाग्र कर दो। आँखों की पलकें गिरें नहीं। दृष्टि एकटक रहे, शरीर अडोल रहे।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रारम्भ में जरा कठिन लगेगा। थकान लगेगी, उबान आयेगी, आँखों की पलकें गिरने लगेंगी फिर भी दृढ़ होकर अभ्यास जारी रखो। जब तक आँखों से पानी न टपके तब तक उस चित्र को एकटक निहारते रहो... निहारते रहो... पाँच मिनट... सात मिनट... दस मिनट.... पंद्रह मिनट... अभ्यास बढ़ाते जाओ। जितना आगे बढ़ोगे उतना अधिक लाभ होगा। इस प्रयोग में कोई खतरा नहीं, कोई हानि नहीं।


अपने कमरे में घी का दीया जला दो। मोमबत्ती भी चल सकती है। यदि घी का दीया हो तो अच्छा है। उसको थोड़ी दूर रखकर उसकी लौ को एकटक, अपलक नेत्रों से देखते रहो। शरीर सीधा व अडोल रहे। आँखों की पलकें न गिरें। आँखों से पानी टपके तब तक देखते रहो.... निहारते रहो। आपके मन की एकाग्रता बढ़ती जायेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

कभी चाँदनी रात में छत पर चले जाओ या लेट जाओ। उसको एकाग्र दृष्टि से देखो। पलकें न गिरें। चाँद पर त्राटक करते-करत जब आप केन्द्रित हो जाओगे तब चाँद दिखना बन्द हो जायेगा, सर्वत्र प्रकाश ही प्रकाश दिखेगा। अथवा एक चाँद की जगह दो-तीन चाँद दिखेंगे। चाँद के बदले किसी प्रकाशित तारे या नक्षत्र पर भी त्राटक कर सकते हो।आसन पर बैठकर अपने शरीर के किसी केन्द्र (चक्र) पर धारणा एकाग्र करने से भी बहुत लाभ होता है। हमारे सूक्ष्म शरीर में सात चक्र होते हैं। वे आध्यात्मिक शक्तियों के केन्द्र हैं। स्थूल शरीर में चर्मचक्षुओं से वे दिखते नहीं फिर भी स्थूल शरीर के ज्ञानतंतुओं-स्नायुकेन्द्रों के साथ उनकी समानता जोड़कर उनका निर्देश किया जाता है। हमारे शरीर में ऐसे मुख्य सात चक्र इस प्रकार हैं- मूलाधारः गुदा के पास मेरूदण्ड के आखिरी मनके के पास होता है। स्वाधिष्ठानः जननेन्द्रिय से ऊपर और नाभि से नीचे के भाग में होता है। मणिपुरः नाभिकेन्द्र में होता है। अनाहतः हृदय में होता है। विशुद्धाख्यः कण्ठ में होता है। आज्ञाचक्रः भृकुटी के बीच होता है। सहस्रारः मस्तिष्क के ऊपर के भाग में जहाँ चोटी रखी जाती है वहाँ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इन चक्रों में वृत्ति एकाग्र करके ध्यान करने से विभिन्न प्रकार के लाभ होते हैं। जैसे किसी बाह्य पदार्थ पर दृष्टि जमाकर त्राटक किया जाता है वैसे इन चक्रों पर मानसिक दृष्टि से त्राटक किया जाता है।


नीचे के पाँच चक्रों में ध्यान करने से जो लाभ होते हैं वे सब लाभ आज्ञाचक्र में ध्यान करने से अपने आप हो जाते हैं।


एक सफेद गत्ते पर रूपये के सिक्के जितना वर्तुल स्याही से रंग दो। बीच में तिल जितना बिन्दु पीला कर दो। इस बिन्दु पर त्राटक करो। बिन्दु को निहारते-निहारते जब वह पीला बिन्दु सफेद दिखने लग जाय तब आँखें बन्द करके भृकुटी के बीच में स्थित आज्ञाचक्र में वृत्ति एकाग्र करके उस बिन्दु को देखो। इस प्रकार आज्ञाचक्र में सरलता से ध्यान हो सकेगा।


किसी आत्मज्ञानी ब्रह्मवेत्ता महापुरुष के सान्निध्य में यह यात्रा निर्विघ्न रूप से होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आपकी श्रद्धा जिस इष्टदेव में हो, भगवान में हो, देवी-देवता में हो या सदगुरुदेव में हो, जिसे आप खूब स्नेह करते हो, आदर करते हो, पूजन करते हो उनकी मूर्ति, चित्र या फोटो अपने साधना-कक्ष में उचित जगह पर रखो। उनके सामने आसनस्थ होकर बैठ जाओ। उनके चरणों से लेकर मस्तक तक.... मस्तक से लेकर चरणों तक के अंगों को खूब प्रेमपूर्ण दृष्टि से निहारते रहो। फिर किसी भी एक अंग पर दृष्टि जमाकर त्राटक का अभ्यास करो। पलकें गिराये बिना निहारते रहो। निहारते-निहारते ठीक एकाग्रता हो जाय तो आँखें बन्द करके दृष्टि को भ्रूमध्य में, आज्ञाचक्र में एकाग्र करो। बाहर जिस मूर्ति या फोटो पर त्राटक किया  था वह भीतर दिखने लगेगा। वृत्ति को एकाग्र करने में यह प्रयोग बहुत उपयोगी सिद्ध होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

व्यवहार के क्षेत्र में या परमार्थ के क्षेत्र में जिनको जल्दी आगे बढ़ना है, सफल होना है उनके लिए एक बढ़िया तरीका यह भी हैः काँसे की थाली में शिवलिंग स्थापित करो। भगवान का पूजन करो। धूप-दीप करो। जल चढ़ाओ। फिर वह सब ऐसे ही रखकर शिवलिंग को स्नेहपूर्ण दृष्टि से निहारते जाओ। आँखों की पलकें गिराये बिना त्राटक करते जाओ। इससे आँखों की रोशनी भी बढ़ेगी और त्राटक सिद्ध होने पर मनोजय होने लगेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार त्राटक के द्वारा मन को एकाग्र करने के कई तरीके हैं। प्रारम्भ में तो लगेगा कि हम त्राटक करते हैं, ध्यान में बैठते हैं लेकिन मन इधर-उधर चला जाता है। कुछ लाभ दिखाई नहीं देता, कोई अनुभव नहीं होता। फिर भी आप निराश न होओ। उत्साहपूर्वक अभ्यास जारी रखो। मन में अनंत अनंत संकल्प-विकल्प उठते रहते हैं। त्राटक के अभ्यास से इनका प्रमाण कम होता जायेगा। अभी जो संकल्प-विकल्प होते हैं उनका प्रमाण 90....80....70... ऐसे कम होता जायेगा। कम होते होते 2% ही रह जायेगा और एक समय ऐसा भी आयेगा कि जब आप निःसंकल्प अवस्था को प्राप्त कर लोगे। यह निःसंकल्पावस्था ही ईश्वरीय अवस्था है, ब्राह्मी स्थिति है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा नहीं है कि आप त्राटक करो, ध्यान-भजन करो और आकाश से कोई देवी-देवता आयेंगे, आपको कोई वरदान देंगे, कुछ देंगे तब आप सुखी होंगे। मानो आपके अभ्यास के बल से वे आ भी जायें, आशीर्वाद या कोई चीज-वस्तु दे भी दें फिर भी वह सदा के लिए रहेगी नहीं। वह वस्तु आपको छोड़कर कभी-न-कभी चली जायेगी अथवा आप उसको छोड़कर चले जाओगे। अतः अभ्यास द्वारा उपार्जित शक्ति का उपयोग देवी-देवता से कुछ माँगने में नहीं करना है अथवा किसी को ठीक करने के लिए पानी अभिमंत्रित करके देने में नहीं करना है। त्राटक का उपयोग मनोजय के लिए ही करना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने चित्त में संकल्प-विकल्पों की बड़ी भारी भीड़ लगी है। उसको त्राटक के द्वारा हटाओ। एक ऐसी दशा लाओ कि एक संकल्प उठा, विलीन हुआ... फिर दूसरा अभी उठा नहीं...बीच में जो निःसंकल्पावस्था है उसको बढ़ाओ। दो संकल्पों के मध्य की जो अवस्था है वह शुद्धावस्था ही आपका आत्मस्वरूप है। इस अवस्था में बड़ी ताकत है जिसका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता। इसी ब्राह्मी अवस्था में परम सुख है, प्रगाढ़ शांति है, अदभुत सामर्थ्य है। एकाग्रता के अभ्यास द्वारा यह अवस्था सिद्ध कर लेना एकाग्रता का सदुपयोग है।

----------


## ravi chacha

त्राटक का अभ्यास करने के लिए हररोज एक निश्चित समय पर एक ही जगह बैठने से अधिक लाभ होगा। चित्र के सामने आसन पर स्वस्थ होकर सीधे बैठ जाओ। आँखें खुली रखकर उस चित्र को अपलक नेत्रों से देखते रहो। दृष्टि को एक ही बिन्दु पर एकाग्र कर दो। आँखों की पलकें गिरें नहीं। दृष्टि एकटक रहे, शरीर अडोल रहे।प्रारम्भ में जरा कठिन लगेगा। थकान लगेगी, उबान आयेगी, आँखों की पलकें गिरने लगेंगी फिर भी दृढ़ होकर अभ्यास जारी रखो। जब तक आँखों से पानी न टपके तब तक उस चित्र को एकटक निहारते रहो... निहारते रहो... पाँच मिनट... सात मिनट... दस मिनट.... पंद्रह मिनट... अभ्यास बढ़ाते जाओ। जितना आगे बढ़ोगे उतना अधिक लाभ होगा। इस प्रयोग में कोई खतरा नहीं, कोई हानि नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने ध्यान-भजन-साधना के कमरे में ॐ अथवा स्वस्तिक का एक चित्र बना लो। भूमि पर बिछे हुए आसन पर आप बैठें तो वह चित्र आपकी आँखों के ठीक सामने रहे इस प्रकार तीन-चार फीट दूर रख दो। चित्र आँखों के ठीक सामने हो, न ऊँचा हो न नीचा हो।


त्राटक का अभ्यास करने के लिए हररोज एक निश्चित समय पर एक ही जगह बैठने से अधिक लाभ होगा। चित्र के सामने आसन पर स्वस्थ होकर सीधे बैठ जाओ। आँखें खुली रखकर उस चित्र को अपलक नेत्रों से देखते रहो। दृष्टि को एक ही बिन्दु पर एकाग्र कर दो। आँखों की पलकें गिरें नहीं। दृष्टि एकटक रहे, शरीर अडोल रहे।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रारम्भ में जरा कठिन लगेगा। थकान लगेगी, उबान आयेगी, आँखों की पलकें गिरने लगेंगी फिर भी दृढ़ होकर अभ्यास जारी रखो। जब तक आँखों से पानी न टपके तब तक उस चित्र को एकटक निहारते रहो... निहारते रहो... पाँच मिनट... सात मिनट... दस मिनट.... पंद्रह मिनट... अभ्यास बढ़ाते जाओ। जितना आगे बढ़ोगे उतना अधिक लाभ होगा। इस प्रयोग में कोई खतरा नहीं, कोई हानि नहीं।अपने कमरे में घी का दीया जला दो। मोमबत्ती भी चल सकती है। यदि घी का दीया हो तो अच्छा है। उसको थोड़ी दूर रखकर उसकी लौ को एकटक, अपलक नेत्रों से देखते रहो। शरीर सीधा व अडोल रहे। आँखों की पलकें न गिरें। आँखों से पानी टपके तब तक देखते रहो.... निहारते रहो। आपके मन की एकाग्रता बढ़ती जायेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

कभी चाँदनी रात में छत पर चले जाओ या लेट जाओ। उसको एकाग्र दृष्टि से देखो। पलकें न गिरें। चाँद पर त्राटक करते-करत जब आप केन्द्रित हो जाओगे तब चाँद दिखना बन्द हो जायेगा, सर्वत्र प्रकाश ही प्रकाश दिखेगा। अथवा एक चाँद की जगह दो-तीन चाँद दिखेंगे। चाँद के बदले किसी प्रकाशित तारे या नक्षत्र पर भी त्राटक कर सकते हो।आसन पर बैठकर अपने शरीर के किसी केन्द्र (चक्र) पर धारणा एकाग्र करने से भी बहुत लाभ होता है। हमारे सूक्ष्म शरीर में सात चक्र होते हैं। वे आध्यात्मिक शक्तियों के केन्द्र हैं। स्थूल शरीर में चर्मचक्षुओं से वे दिखते नहीं फिर भी स्थूल शरीर के ज्ञानतंतुओं-स्नायुकेन्द्रों के साथ उनकी समानता जोड़कर उनका निर्देश किया जाता है। हमारे शरीर में ऐसे मुख्य सात चक्र इस प्रकार हैं- मूलाधारः गुदा के पास मेरूदण्ड के आखिरी मनके के पास होता है। स्वाधिष्ठानः जननेन्द्रिय से ऊपर और नाभि से नीचे के भाग में होता है। मणिपुरः नाभिकेन्द्र में होता है। अनाहतः हृदय में होता है। विशुद्धाख्यः कण्ठ में होता है। आज्ञाचक्रः भृकुटी के बीच होता है। सहस्रारः मस्तिष्क के ऊपर के भाग में जहाँ चोटी रखी जाती है वहाँ होता है।इन चक्रों में वृत्ति एकाग्र करके ध्यान करने से विभिन्न प्रकार के लाभ होते हैं। जैसे किसी बाह्य पदार्थ पर दृष्टि जमाकर त्राटक किया जाता है वैसे इन चक्रों पर मानसिक दृष्टि से त्राटक किया जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

नीचे के पाँच चक्रों में ध्यान करने से जो लाभ होते हैं वे सब लाभ आज्ञाचक्र में ध्यान करने से अपने आप हो जाते हैं।एक सफेद गत्ते पर रूपये के सिक्के जितना वर्तुल स्याही से रंग दो। बीच में तिल जितना बिन्दु पीला कर दो। इस बिन्दु पर त्राटक करो। बिन्दु को निहारते-निहारते जब वह पीला बिन्दु सफेद दिखने लग जाय तब आँखें बन्द करके भृकुटी के बीच में स्थित आज्ञाचक्र में वृत्ति एकाग्र करके उस बिन्दु को देखो। इस प्रकार आज्ञाचक्र में सरलता से ध्यान हो सकेगा।किसी आत्मज्ञानी ब्रह्मवेत्ता महापुरुष के सान्निध्य में यह यात्रा निर्विघ्न रूप से होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आपकी श्रद्धा जिस इष्टदेव में हो, भगवान में हो, देवी-देवता में हो या सदगुरुदेव में हो, जिसे आप खूब स्नेह करते हो, आदर करते हो, पूजन करते हो उनकी मूर्ति, चित्र या फोटो अपने साधना-कक्ष में उचित जगह पर रखो। उनके सामने आसनस्थ होकर बैठ जाओ। उनके चरणों से लेकर मस्तक तक.... मस्तक से लेकर चरणों तक के अंगों को खूब प्रेमपूर्ण दृष्टि से निहारते रहो। फिर किसी भी एक अंग पर दृष्टि जमाकर त्राटक का अभ्यास करो। पलकें गिराये बिना निहारते रहो। निहारते-निहारते ठीक एकाग्रता हो जाय तो आँखें बन्द करके दृष्टि को भ्रूमध्य में, आज्ञाचक्र में एकाग्र करो। बाहर जिस मूर्ति या फोटो पर त्राटक कियाथा वह भीतर दिखने लगेगा। वृत्ति को एकाग्र करने में यह प्रयोग बहुत उपयोगी सिद्ध होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

व्यवहार के क्षेत्र में या परमार्थ के क्षेत्र में जिनको जल्दी आगे बढ़ना है, सफल होना है उनके लिए एक बढ़िया तरीका यह भी हैः काँसे की थाली में शिवलिंग स्थापित करो। भगवान का पूजन करो। धूप-दीप करो। जल चढ़ाओ। फिर वह सब ऐसे ही रखकर शिवलिंग को स्नेहपूर्ण दृष्टि से निहारते जाओ। आँखों की पलकें गिराये बिना त्राटक करते जाओ। इससे आँखों की रोशनी भी बढ़ेगी और त्राटक सिद्ध होने पर मनोजय होने लगेगा।इस प्रकार त्राटक के द्वारा मन को एकाग्र करने के कई तरीके हैं। प्रारम्भ में तो लगेगा कि हम त्राटक करते हैं, ध्यान में बैठते हैं लेकिन मन इधर-उधर चला जाता है। कुछ लाभ दिखाई नहीं देता, कोई अनुभव नहीं होता। फिर भी आप निराश न होओ। उत्साहपूर्वक अभ्यास जारी रखो। मन में अनंत अनंत संकल्प-विकल्प उठते रहते हैं। त्राटक के अभ्यास से इनका प्रमाण कम होता जायेगा। अभी जो संकल्प-विकल्प होते हैं उनका प्रमाण 90....80....70... ऐसे कम होता जायेगा। कम होते होते 2% ही रह जायेगा और एक समय ऐसा भी आयेगा कि जब आप निःसंकल्प अवस्था को प्राप्त कर लोगे। यह निःसंकल्पावस्था ही ईश्वरीय अवस्था है, ब्राह्मी स्थिति है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा नहीं है कि आप त्राटक करो, ध्यान-भजन करो और आकाश से कोई देवी-देवता आयेंगे, आपको कोई वरदान देंगे, कुछ देंगे तब आप सुखी होंगे। मानो आपके अभ्यास के बल से वे आ भी जायें, आशीर्वाद या कोई चीज-वस्तु दे भी दें फिर भी वह सदा के लिए रहेगी नहीं। वह वस्तु आपको छोड़कर कभी-न-कभी चली जायेगी अथवा आप उसको छोड़कर चले जाओगे। अतः अभ्यास द्वारा उपार्जित शक्ति का उपयोग देवी-देवता से कुछ माँगने में नहीं करना है अथवा किसी को ठीक करने के लिए पानी अभिमंत्रित करके देने में नहीं करना है। त्राटक का उपयोग मनोजय के लिए ही करना है।अपने चित्त में संकल्प-विकल्पों की बड़ी भारी भीड़ लगी है। उसको त्राटक के द्वारा हटाओ। एक ऐसी दशा लाओ कि एक संकल्प उठा, विलीन हुआ... फिर दूसरा अभी उठा नहीं...बीच में जो निःसंकल्पावस्था है उसको बढ़ाओ। दो संकल्पों के मध्य की जो अवस्था है वह शुद्धावस्था ही आपका आत्मस्वरूप है। इस अवस्था में बड़ी ताकत है जिसका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता। इसी ब्राह्मी अवस्था में परम सुख है, प्रगाढ़ शांति है, अदभुत सामर्थ्य है। एकाग्रता के अभ्यास द्वारा यह अवस्था सिद्ध कर लेना एकाग्रता का सदुपयोग है।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीमद् राजचन्द्र का एक साधक त्राटक का अभ्यास किया करता था। एकाग्रता के अभ्यास से संकल्पबल इतना विकसित कर लिया कि आठ मन की तिजोरी को दृष्टिमात्र से एक कोने से उठाकर दूसरे कोने में रख देता था। राजचन्द्र को पता चला कि उस साधक ने त्राटक के द्वारा कुछ सामर्थ्य जुटा लिया है और भारी तिजोरी को दृष्टि से उठाकर लोगों को दिखा रहा है। उन्होंने उसे बुलाया और डाँट लगाया कि चार मजदूर जो काम कर सकते हैं, बारह साल की साधना से तूने वही काम किया?

----------


## ravi chacha

एकाग्रता के अभ्यास से ऐसा संकल्पबल विकसित किया जा सकता है कि दो क्षण एकाग्र होकर पानी को निहारो और संकल्प करके वह पानी बड़े-बड़े डॉक्टरों से निराश होकर लौटे हुए असाध्य रोग से पीड़ित किसी मरीज को दे दो तो उसका रोग मिट सकता है। एकाग्रता शक्ति का खजाना है। उसको कहीं भी लगाओ। व्यवहार की सफलता में लगाओ, सेवा में लगाओ चाहे परमार्थ सिद्ध करने में लगाओ।यदि त्राटक के द्वारा एकाग्रता सिद्ध की लेकिन उसका उपयोग लौकिक चीजों की प्राप्ति में किया तो कोई विशेष लाभ नहीं है। एकाग्रता का उपयोग यदि आत्मदेव को जानने में किया, परमात्मा को पाने में किया, जन्म-मृत्यु की जंजीरों को काटने में किया तो धन्यवाद है।

----------


## ravi chacha

परमात्मा को नहीं पाना हो तो परमात्मा कोई भाजी, मूली, पालक, तरकारी तो हैं नहीं कि बिगड़ जायेंगे। इस जन्म में उन्हें नहीं पायेंगे तो माया की थप्पड़ें खा-खाकर दस जन्मों के बाद, दस हजार जन्मों के बाद, दस करोड़ जन्मों के बाद भी परमात्मा को तो पाना ही पड़ेगा, आत्मज्ञानी होना ही पड़ेगा। जायेंगी कहाँ? अपने अन्तर्यामी परमात्मा का दीदार तो करना ही पड़ेगा। दुःखों से छूटने का और कोई चारा नहीं। इसी जन्म में आत्म-साक्षात्कार कर लो। सौभाग्य है हमारा, हमारे माता-पिता का, हमारे पूरे परिवार का।

----------


## ravi chacha

रमण महर्षि साधनाकाल में त्राटक का अभ्यास किया करते थे। आँखों की पलकें गिराये बिना आकाश की ओर या पर्वतमालाओं की ओर देखते रहते थे। त्राटक के बल से मनोजय करते थे। सिद्धावस्था प्राप्त होने पर भी साधनाकाल में किया हुआ अभ्यास काम में लेते। आश्रम में दर्शन-मुलाकात के खण्ड में सोफा पर बैठते तब आगन्तुकों को एकाग्र दृष्टि से देखते। उनके मन के संकल्प-विकल्प शांत कर देते। अपने भीतर लहराते हुए आनंद-सागर की झाँकी उनको भी करा देते। निःसंकल्प दशा की झलक एक बार भी मिल जाय तो उसके आगे प्रधानमंत्री का पद भी तुच्छ भासने लगे। निःसंकल्पावस्था का इतना भारी सुख है ! संसारी लोगों ने तो सुख देखा ही नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

'बापू ! सुख हमने कभी नहीं देखा?'नहीं, कभी नहीं।'शादी के दिन हमको बहुत सुख मिला था।'नहीं, वह सुख न था। एक बार सच्चा सुख आ जाय तो फिर जाता नहीं। जिसको संसारी लोग सुख मानते हैं वह सचमुच में सुख नहीं। वह तो है हर्ष। हर्ष का दूसरा पहलू है शोक। हर्ष और शोक मन की तरंगे हैं। सच्चा सुख देखा नहीं इसलिए आदमी हर्ष की तरंगों को सुख मान लेता है। एक बार सच्चा सुख मिल जाय दो मिनट के लिए भी, तो फिर दोबारा गर्भवास का दुःख नहीं सहना पड़ता। जन्म-मृत्यु के चक्कर से वह जीव सदा-सदा के लिए मुक्त हो जाता है। वह ऐसा सुख है ! उसको आत्मसुख बोलते हैं। संसारी लोग जिसे सुख बोलते हैं वह विकारों का सुख है, सुखाभास है। अन्नमय-प्राणमय शरीर में जीने वाले लोग बेचारे आत्मसुख को क्या जानें?

----------


## ravi chacha

*सितारों से जहाँ कुछ और भी हैं।*
*इश्क के इम्तिहाँ कुछ और भी हैं।।*
विवेकानन्द कहा करते थे कि हम लोग कूपमंडूक हैं। एक कुएँ में मेंढक रहता था। भाग्यवशात् उसके पास एक दरियाई मेंढक आ गया। कुएँ के मेंढक ने पूछाः "भैया कहाँ से आ रहे हो?"
"विशाल... विशाल... विशाल महासागर से।"
"महासागर कितना बड़ा है?"
"बहुत बड़ा।"
उस कूपमंडूक ने कुएँ में छलाँग मारकर दिखाते हुए कहाः "इतना बड़ा?"
"नहीं, इससे बहुत बड़ा।"
जोर से दूसरी छलाँग मारकर पूछाः "इतना बड़ा?"
''नहीं, और बड़ा।"
खूब साँस फुलाकर अपनी पूरी ताकत लगाकर कूदते हुए वह मेंढक बोलाः "इससे बड़ा तेरा सागर हो ही नहीं सकता।"
इसे कहते हैं कूपमंडूकता। कुएँ में ही कूदाकूद करके उस कूपमंडूक ने सागर का नाप निकाल लिया। ऐसे ही हम भी मन रूपी कुएँ में कल्पना रूपी छलाँगे मारकर सोचते हैं कि ज्ञानी का सुख ऐसा होगा, उनकी मुक्ति ऐसी होगी। हम उस कूपमंडूक के बिलकुल निकट के पड़ोसी हैं। इसीलिये विवेकानन्द कभी-कभी भाव से भर जाते तो बोल उठतेः "हे प्रभु ! मैं क्या करूँ... मुझे कैसा अनुभव हो रहा है.. कोई दूसरा विवेकानन्द पैदा करता तो वह जान सकता।"
साक्षात्कार में कैसी व्यापकता होती है, ब्राह्मी स्थिति का अनुभव क्या होता है यह राज समझ में तो आता है लेकिन समझाया नहीं जाता। वाणी की वहाँ गति नहीं। उस गरिमा में पहुँचने के लिए एकाग्रता बड़ा कदम देगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गीता में सगुण-निर्गुण उपासना*अर्जुन उवाच
*एवं सततयुक्ता ये भक्तास्त्वां पर्युपासते।*
*ये चाप्यक्षरमव्यक्त   तेषां के योगवित्तमाः।।*
अर्जुन बोलेः 'जो अनन्यप्रेमी भक्तजन पूर्वोक्त प्रकार से निरन्तर आपके भजन-ध्यान में लगे रहकर आप सगुणरूप परमेश्वर को और दूसरे जो केवल अविनाशी सच्चिदानन्दघन निराकार ब्रह्म को ही अतिश्रेष्ठ भाव से भजते हैं – उन दोनों प्रकार के उपासकों में अति उत्तम योगवेत्ता कौन हैं?'
श्री भगवानुवाच
*मय्यावेश्य मनो ये मां नित्ययुक्ता उपासते।*
*श्रद्धया परयोपेतास्ते में युक्ततमा मताः।।*
श्री भगवान बोलेः 'मुझमें मन को एकाग्र करके निरन्तर मेरे भजन-ध्यान में लगे हुए जो भक्तजन अतिशय श्रेष्ठ श्रद्धा से युक्त होकर मुझ सगुणरूप परमेश्वर को भजते हैं, वे मुझको योगियों में अति उत्तम योगी मान्य हैं।'

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन प्रश्न करते है कि सगुण साकार का उपासक श्रेष्ठ है कि निर्गुण निराकार का उपासक श्रेष्ठ है? यह केवल अर्जुन का ही प्रश्न नहीं है। आज भी मानव के मन में ये प्रश्न उठते रहते हैं कि साकार भगवान की उपासना ठीक है कि निराकार की उपासना ठीक है? यह प्रश्न तो ऐसा हैः अमृत के सागर का स्वाद ठीक है कि अमृत के आचमन का स्वाद ठीक है?स्वाद दोनों का एक है। सुवर्ण के बड़े पर्वत का कस और एक टुकड़े का कस, ये दोनों एक प्रकार के होते हैं। ऐसे ही खण्ड और अखण्ड दोनों के उपासकों को रस आता है। खण्डवाला प्रारम्भ है और अखण्डवाला अंत है। लेकिन प्रश्न उपासना का हैः निर्गुण निराकार की उपासना श्रेष्ठ है कि सगुण साकार की उपासना श्रेष्ठ है? अक्षर की उपासना श्रेष्ठ है कि क्षर की उपासना श्रेष्ठ है? अक्षर माने जो क्षर न होता हो, परिवर्तित न होता हो, बदलता न हो। उस अक्षर निर्गुण की उपासना श्रेष्ठ है कि रूपलावण्य और माधुर्य से भरे हुए लीला-पुरुषोत्तम, मर्यादा पुरुषोत्तम इष्टदेव के श्रीविग्रह स्वरूप का चिन्तन-भजन श्रेष्ठ है?

----------


## ravi chacha

सच पूछो तो हर व्यक्ति की अपनी क्षमता, अपनी योग्यता होती है।आप यहाँ आश्रम में बैठे हैं। आपको यदि नदी के उस पार जाना हो तो नाव ठीक है और शहर में जाना हो तो स्कूटर उत्तम है। नदी पार करने में स्कूटर का काम नहीं और शहर में जाने के लिए नाव उपयोगी नहीं। यहाँ से मेहसाना जाना हो तो बस उत्तम है और दिल्ली जाना हो तो ट्रेन उत्तम है। यहाँ से अमेरिका जाना हो तो हवाई जहाज उत्तम है। आपके पास पर्याप्त धन है तो हवाई जहाज ठीक है। अन्यथा स्टीमर आपके लिए उत्तम है। हर व्यक्ति की अपनी-अपनी योग्यता होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

साइकिल कार की गति से नहीं भाग सकती और कार साइकिल की तरह सँकरी गलियों में नहीं चलायी जाती। ऐसे ही जिसके चित्त की जितनी तीव्रता हो, जितनी क्षमता हो, ग्रहणशक्ति हो, तड़प हो उसके लिए उस प्रकार का साधन उत्तम माना गया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

साधनों के बारे में जिनको वाद-विवाद है वे साधन को प्राधान्य देते हैं और साधनकर्त्ता को गौण मानते हैं। उनके लिए साधक के जीवन की कोई कीमत नहीं। वास्तव में साधनकर्त्ता की योग्यता को ध्यान में रखते हुए साधन का निर्णय होना चाहिए। सब साधन अपनी-अपनी जगह पर उत्तम हैं, श्रेष्ठ हैं। एक माँ के चार बेटे हैं। स्कूल-कालेज में जाने वाले बेटे को मालपुआ दूध में भिगोकर देती है। उस बेटे को मस्तिष्क का काम करना है इसलिए उसको दूध, घी, मक्खन, बादाम आदि जरूरी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दूसरा बेटा हल चलाने खेत में जाता है। माँ उसके लिए मोटी रोटी बना देती है। साथ में अचार और प्याज रख देती है। गरम गरम लू चल रही है अतः प्याज उसके लिए उत्तम है। तीसरे बच्चे ने जुलाब लिया है। उसके लिए पतनी खिचड़ी तैयार है। चौथा बच्चा सबसे छोटा है। उसका हाजमा बिल्कुल कमजोर है। माँ उसको मालुपुआ नहीं देती, रोटी और प्याज नहीं देती, पतली खिचड़ी भी नहीं देती। उसके लिए बकरी का हल्का दूध ही उत्तम है।

----------


## ravi chacha

माँ तो एक है। सबको पुष्ट करने की भावना है फिर भी चारों बेटों की अलग-अलग योग्यता के अनुसार अलग-अलग खुराक देती है।


ऐसे ही माँ की भी माँ और बाप के भी बाप जो परमात्मा है वे तो एक और अद्वितिय हैं और हम उनके लिए बच्चों जैसे हैं। हमारे चित्त की अलग-अलग योग्यताओं के अनुसार साधन-सामग्री अलग-अलग है। हम सबको आत्मानंद की तृप्ति तो चाहिए ही। जैसे उन बेटों को अपने प्राणों की भूख मिटानी है वैसे हम लोगों को, सुख के लिए तड़पते हुए जीवों को परम सुख प्राप्त करके मन की भूख मिटानी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

लक्ष्य एक है लेकिन साधन अनेक हैं। साधन को यदि साधन समझकर प्रारम्भ किया जाये तो कोई आपत्ति नहं है। साधन को यदि साध्य समझकर बैठे रहे तो गड़बड़ी हो जाती है।महात्मा दो प्रकार के उपदेश दिया करते हैं। कोई उनके पास जाय और कहे किः "बाबाजी ! हम किसकी उपासना करें?" तो महापुरुष पूछेंगेः "तुम कौन-से देव से प्रीति करते हो? तुम्हें कौन अपना इष्ट लगता है?"जैन होगा तो बोलेगाः "मैं महावीर को मानता हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

तो वे कहेंगेः "हाँ, महावीर भगवान हैं। उन जैसा भगवान दुनिया में हुआ ही नहीं। तुम महावीर की उपासना करो, महावीर का ध्यान करो। महावीर मौन रहते थे, तुम भी थोड़ा मौन रहा करो। वे सुख-दुःख में सम रहते थे, तुम भी सम रहा करो।"भगवान श्रीकृष्ण का कोई भक्त पूछेगा तो कहेंगेः "अरे ! श्रीकृष्ण का स्मरण करते ही चित्त आकर्षित हो जाता है। श्रीकृष्ण विषम परिस्थितियों में भी सदा सम रहे। श्रीकृष्ण देव भी है, भगवान भी हैं, गुरु भी हैं। 'कृष्णं वन्दे जगदगुरुम्।' श्रीकृष्ण साकार भी हैं और निराकार भी हैं। आनंदस्वरूप भी हैं और प्रेमस्वरूप भी हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

वक्ता भी हैं, श्रोता भी हैं। शिष्य की जगह पर पूर्ण शिष्य हैं, गुरु की जगह पर पूर्ण गुरु होते हैं। गुरु भी ऐसे कि उनकी बराबरी कोई न कर सके। विनोद में ऐसे कि पूरे नटखट नागर। गप्पीदास ऐसे कि उनके बराबर की कोई गप्प नहीं लगा सकता और समता भी ऐसी कि उनकी तुलना किसी के साथ नहीं हो सकती। श्रीकृष्ण तो श्रीकृष्ण हैं। मैं भी श्रीकृष्ण की पूजा करता हूँ। वे ही सर्वश्रेष्ठ हैं। आप भी पूरी निष्ठा से उनकी उपासना में लगे रहो।"

----------


## ravi chacha

आयेगा कोई शिवजी का भक्त तो बोलेंगेः "ओहो....! शिवजी ! अन्य तो सब देव हैं लेकिन शिवजी महादेव हैं। वे देवों के भी देव हैं।"जगे हुए आत्मनिष्ठ महापुरुष जिस इष्ट में आपकी श्रद्धा होगी उस इष्ट के प्रति आपकी भावना विशेष रूप से जाग्रत करते हैं।लोग बोलते हैं अन्धश्रद्धा.... अन्धश्रद्धा... किसी चीज को देखकर मान लो, उसका गुण जानकर, उसका स्वाद चखकर बाद में उसका चिन्तन करो इसमें कोई बड़ी बात नहीं है। लेकिन जिसको हम मिले नहीं, जिसको देखा नहीं, जिसके गुण जाने  उसको यदि प्यार करते हो, उसका स्मरण करते हो, चिन्तन करते हो तो यह अधिक योग्यता का चिन्ह है। बिना श्रद्धा के, बिना भाव के यह योग्यता नहीं आती।

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवान यहाँ कहते हैं कि जो परम श्रद्धालु, नित्य युक्त रहकर मुझमें अपना मन लगाते हैं, मेरी उपासना करते हैं वे मेरी दृष्टि से उत्तम योगवेत्ता हैं।


पूजा-उपासना का लक्ष्य यदि परमात्म-प्राप्ति नहीं है और पुजारी होकर 300 रूपये की नौकरी करते रहे, मूर्ति की सेवा-पूजा करते रहे तो भी जीवन में कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा। मूर्ति की सेवा-पूजा-उपासना में यदि प्रेम है, भावना है, लक्ष्य ईश्वर-प्राप्ति का है तो वह उपासना खण्ड की होते हुए भी हृदय में अखण्ड चैतन्य की धारा का स्वाद दे देगी। मूर्ति में भी अखण्ड चैतन्य की चमक देखते हैं तो जीवन उपासनामय बन जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रद्धा माने अन्धविश्वास नहीं अपितु विश्वास की पराकाष्ठा। बिना देखे उस वस्तु का चिन्तन हो और अन्य चिन्तन खो जाय उसका नाम है श्रद्धा। ईश्वर का चिन्तन करते-करते जगत का चिन्तन खो जाय।आपकी उपासना चाहे राम की हो चाहे रहीम की, कृष्ण की हो चाहे क्राइस्ट की, महावीर की हो चाहे बुद्ध की, देवी की हो चाहे देवता की लेकिन उपासना का फल है राग-द्वेष का कम होना। जगत की इच्छाएँ, वासनाएँ कम होती जायें, राग-द्वेष कम होते जायें, बिना इच्छा वासनाओं के निरामय स्वाद के द्वार खुलते जायें यही सारी साधनाओं और उपासनाओं का फल है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सर्व कर्माखिलं पार्थ ज्ञाने परिसमाप्यते।
*

राग-द्वेष जब कम होता है तब अन्दर ही ज्ञान का दरिया, सुख का सागर छलकने लगता है। मनुष्य परम स्वातन्त्र्य का अनुभव करता है।
कुछ महात्मा ऐसे होते हैं कि जो जो भक्त की रूचि देखकर, उसकी इष्टदेव की पसन्द देखकर उसी साकार स्वरूप के प्रति विशेष श्रद्धा जगाते हैं और साकार की सेवा, पूजा, चिन्तन, मनन, स्नान, पंचामृत, उसके उत्सव की महिमा आदि बताते हैं। शिवजी के भक्त को शिवरात्री, रामजी के भक्त को रामनवमी, श्रीकृष्ण के भक्त को जन्माष्टमी, महावीर के भक्त को महावीर जयंती, झूलेलाल के भक्त को चेटीचण्ड आदि पर्वों में प्रवृत्त करते हैं। इस प्रकार उनका चित्त अनेक से हटाकर एक में केन्द्रित कर देते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ महात्माओं से पूछो किः "महाराज ! ईश्वर क्या हैं? कहाँ हैं? कैसे हैं? क्या करते हैं?" ....तो वे बोलेंगेः "मैं ही परमात्मा हूँ। तेरे सामने उपस्थित हूँ। मेरी पूजा कर। मुझे ही देख। मुझे ही समझ। तेरे सामने उपस्थित हूँ। मेरी ही पूजा कर। मुझे ही देख। मुझे ही समझ। मैं जो करता हूँ वह उचित है और जो नहीं करता हूँ वह गलत है।"


भगवान श्रीकृष्ण इस प्रकार के महात्मा हैं। अर्जुन को वे कहते हैं- "तू मेरा ही पूजन कर, मेरा ही यजन कर, मेरा ही भजन कर। तू मेरे परायण हो जा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

रमण महर्षि के इर्द-गिर्द दो प्रकार के भक्त थे। जिनका मन साकार में विशेष लगता था वे रमण महर्षि को भगवान मानकर उपासना करते थे। जिनकी बुद्धि तत्त्व को समझने में विशेष रूचि रखती थी वे रमण महर्षि से तात्त्विक स्वरूप का उपदेश सुनकर उनको व्यापक अखण्ड चैतन्य मानते थे।उड़िया बाबा के पास एक आदमी आया। बोलाः "महाराज ! भगवान साकार हैं कि निराकार हैं? ब्रह्मवेत्ता साकार हैं कि निराकार हैं? बाबाजी !यह जो शरीर दिखता है वह आप हैं कि शरीर में छिपा हुआ जो आत्मा है वह आप हैं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

बाबाजी ने कहाः "पागल ! मैं दोनों हूँ। मैं शरीर को छोड़कर ब्रह्म नहीं हूँ, शरीर सहित ब्रह्म हूँ। यह शरीर भी ब्रह्म है।"


शरीर को बाधित करने की प्रकिया तो जिज्ञासुओं को दी जाती है। नाम और रूप को बाधित कराके उन्हें तत्त्व का उपदेश दिया जाता है ताकि वे कहीं संसार में न फँस न जायें। जिज्ञासु जब ऊँचा उठता है और आखिरी घड़ियों में आता है तब उसको कहा जाता है किः सर्वं खल्विदं ब्रह्म। जब सब कुछ ब्रह्म है तो यह शरीर अब्रह्म कैसे हुआ?

----------


## ravi chacha

कई लोग कहते हैं कि 'गुरु तो तत्त्व हैं, गुरु तो चिन्मयवपु हैं।' गुरु तत्त्व हैं तो गुरु का शरीर क्या भूत है?
*चिदानन्दमय देह तुम्हारी विगत विकार कोई जाने अधिकारी।*
जब सब ब्रह्म है, व्यक्त और अव्यक्त ब्रह्म है, तो उड़िया बाबा की देह अब्रह्म है क्या?
गुरु को केवल तत्त्व मानकर घर में ही प्रणाम कर लेते हैं, गुरु के पास जाना टालते हैं वे लोग अपने आपसे धोखा करते हैं। उनका अहं बचने की कोशिश करता है। गुरु के सामने झुकने में डर लगता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

'ऐसी कौन सी जगह है जहाँ गुरु नहीं है?' – ऐसा कहकर लोग घर में ही बैठे रहते हैं। वासनाओं को पोषने का यह एक ढंग है। पत्नी के बिस्तर पर जायेंगे लेकिन गुरु के आश्रम में नहीं जायेंगे।गुरु को केवल तत्त्व मानकर उनकी देह का अनादर करेंगे तो हम निगुरे रह जायेंगे। जिस देह में वह तत्त्व प्रकट होता है वह देह भी चिन्मय आनंदस्वरूप हो जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

समर्थ रामदास का आनंद नामक एक शिष्य था। वे उसको बहुत प्यार करते थे। अन्य शिष्यों को यह देखकर ईर्ष्या होने लगी। वे सोचतेः 'हम भी शिष्य हैं। हम भी गुरुदेव की सेवा करते हैं फिर भी गुरुदेव हमसे ज्यादा प्यार आनन्द को देते हैं।'एक बार समर्थ रामदास ने एक युक्ति की। अपने पैर में एक कच्चा आम बाँधकर ऊपर कपड़े की पट्टी लगा दी। फिर पीड़ा से चिल्लाने लगेः"पैर में फोड़ा निकला है.... बहुत पीड़ा करता है... आह...! ऊह...!"

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ दिनों में आम पक गया और उसका पीला रस बहने लगा। गुरुजी पीड़ा से ज्यादा कराहने लगे। सब शिष्यों को बुलाकर कहाः"अब फोड़ा पक गया है, फट गया है। उसमें से मवाद निकल रहा है। मैं पीड़ा से मरा जा रहा हूँ। कोई मेरी सेवा करो। यह फोड़ा अपने मुँह से कोई चूस ले तो मिट सकता है।"सब शिष्य एक दूसरे का मुँह ताकने लगे। बहाने बना-बनाकर एक-एक करके सब खिसकने लगे। शिष्य आनंद को पता चला। वह तुरन्त आया और गुरुदेव के पैर को अपना मुँह लगाकर फोड़े का मवाद चूसने लगा। गुरुदेव का हृदय भर आया। बोलेः "बस.... आनंद! बस। मेरी पीड़ा चली गई।"मगर आनन्द ने कहाः

----------


## ravi chacha

"गुरुजी ! अब क्या छोड़ूँ? ऐसा माल मिल रहा है फिर छोड़ूँ कैसे?"


ईर्ष्या करने वाले शिष्यों के चेहरे फीके पड़ गये।


बाहर से फोड़ा दिखते हुए भी भीतर से आम का रस है। ऐसे ही बाहर से फोड़े जैसे दिखनेवाले गुरुदेव के शरीर से आत्मा का रस टपकता है। महावीर के समक्ष बैठने वालों को पता है कि क्या टपकता है महावीर के सान्निध्य में बैठने से। संत कबीर के इर्द-गिर्द बैठनेवालों को पता है, श्रीकृष्ण के साथ खेलनेवाले ग्वालों और गोपियों को पता है कि उनके सान्निध्य में क्या बरसता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अभी तो विज्ञान साबित करता है कि हर व्यक्ति के 'वायब्रेशन' (स्पंदन) उसके इर्द-गिर्द फैलते हैं। क्रोधी और लोभी हैं तो वैसे 'वायब्रेशन' (स्पंदन) फैलते हैं।आसुमल पहले जब घर में थे तब व्यक्तियों के स्पंदनों का खूब अभ्यास किया। अकेले साधना करते तब साधना ही अच्छी लगती। जाकर दुकान पर बैठते तो भाई साहब की बात ठीक लगती। वे कहतेः 'फलाना आदमी बड़ा सेठ हो गया, धनी हो गया। भाई ! तू सुधर। सुबह चार बजे उठता है फिर भी बारह बजे दुकान पर नहीं पहुँचता है? तू मेरा साथ दे तो हम उन लोगों से आगे निकल सकते हैं।'

----------


## ravi chacha

दुकान पर बैठता तो भाई की बात ठीक लगती। कहीं किसी आश्रम में जाता, सत्संग सुनता तो सत्संग की बातें अच्छी लगतीं। जैसों के संपर्क में आता था वैसा ठीक लगता था। पानी का रंग कैसा? जिसमें मिलाओ तैसा। जैसा संग करते हो वैसा रंग लग जाता है। आप मांसाहारी, दुराचारी का संग करो, कुछ दिन उनकी बातचीत में रूचि रखो तो आपको लगेगा कि मांस खाने में कोई आपत्ति नहीं है। भगवान ने खाने के लिए ही मांस बनाया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आप जैसा संग करेंगे वैसी आपकी रूचि बन जायेगी और उस रूचि को तृप्त करने के लिए बुद्धि तर्क दे देगी। नेताओं का संग करोगे तो जगत को सुधारने के विचार आ जायेंगे। जगत तो सुधरे या न सुधरे लेकिन अहंकार की सजावट तो हो ही जायेगी। आप साधकों का संग करोगे तो आपमें साधक की नम्रता आ जायेगी। भक्तों का संग होगा तो आप वृन्दावन में जाओगे और कुछ ही दिनों में 'राधे.... राधे...' करने लग जाओगे। गंगा किनारे जाओगे तो 'गंगे हर....' बोलने लगोगे और नर्मदा किनारे जाकर 'नर्मदे हर....' पुकारकर जल में गोता मारोगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

सिनेमा देखने वाले युवक घर में भी ऐसी अदायें करने लगते हैं। सिनेमा का पोस्टर देखकर उस प्रकार के विचार आने लगते हैं। पर्दे पर दिखनेवाली अदायें वास्तविक नहीं हैं। निर्जीव फिल्म की पट्टियों और प्रकाश की यह करामात है। ऐसे निर्जीव चित्रों को देखकर भी लोग उस प्रकार के जीवन में ढल जाते हैं। कोई जिन्दे सदगुरु अगर मिल जायें और उनके हाव-भाव, निःसंगता, निर्लेपता, सरलता, स्वाभाविकता, निर्दोषता, प्रसन्नता, निजानन्द की मस्ती आदि आदि हम देखें, उनकी अमृतवाणी सुनें और उस प्रकार हमारा जीवन भी ढलने लगे तो परम सौभाग्य है। ज्ञानी महापुरुष के संग में आकर हमें भी लगता है कि जीवन में ज्ञान तो पाना चाहिए, आत्म-साक्षात्कार तो करना चाहिए। जैसा संग वैसा रंग।

----------


## ravi chacha

आप जिसका संग करते हो उसकी आकृति नहीं लेते हो लेकिन उसके 'वायब्रेशन' (स्पंदन) एवं उसके गुण जरूर लेते हो।परब्रह्म परमात्मा का चिन्तन करने से हम भी परब्रह्म परमात्मामय हो जाते हैं। आप चिन्तन किसका करते हैं? मूर्ति में पाषाणबुद्धि करते हैं कि ईश्वरबुद्धि करते हैं? यदि ईश्वरबुद्धि करते हैं तो आपकी उपासना ठीक है। महावीर की प्रतिमा को आप संगमरमर की मूर्ति समझते हो कि भगवान महावीर समझते हो? जैसी भावना वैसी सिद्धि।

----------


## ravi chacha

आपका आत्म-चिन्तन जैसे-जैसे आगे बढ़ेगा वैसे-वैसे अन्य चिन्तन छूटते जायेंगे। इतर चिन्तन ही दुःखदायी है। ब्रह्म-साक्षात्कार के बाद भी यदि अखण्ड के चिन्तन में नहीं रहे, ब्रह्मानन्द में नहीं रहे तो मन कुछ और चिन्तन में लग जाता है, मनोराज चालू हो जाता है।चिन्तन राग से होता है और द्वेष से भी होता है। जिस चीज से आपको सुख मिला है उसका स्मरण आता है तभी भी चिन्तन होता है और जिस चीज से आपको दुःख आपको मिला है, मिलता है या मिलेगा उसका भी चिन्तन होता है। राग और द्वेष दोनों आपको अपने आपसे बाहर ले जाते हैं। अपने घर से आपको बाहर भटकाते हैं। बाहर कितना भी घूमने जाओ, फिल्म देखने जाओ, आइसक्रीम खाने को जाओ, 'मेरी-गो-राउण्ड' में घूमने को जाओ, कहीं भी जाओ लेकिन महाराज ! जब ऊबते हो, थकते हो तो कहते हो कि अब घर जाना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ईंट-चूने-पत्थर के घर में इसलिए जाते हो कि वहाँ 'अपने घर' में, आत्मा में वापस आने का मौका मिलता है। बाहर के सुखों में कितने भी भटको, राग में कितने भी भागो लेकिन भाग-भागकर आखिर अपने घर में लौटना पड़ता है।सागर के बीच में एक जहाज जा रहा है। उसके स्तंभ पर एक बाज पक्षी बैठा है। वह पक्षी इधर-उधर उड़ान लेता है लेकिन चारों ओर अपार जल ही जल दिखाई देता है। भूमि का नामोनिशान नहीं है आखिर उसी जहाज पर वापस लौटना पड़ता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

धागे से बँधा हुआ एक पक्षी आपके हाथ पर बैठा है। वह इधर-उधर भागता है लेकिन वह कहीं ठहर नहीं सकता। उसे हाथ पर ही वापस आना पड़ता है।इसी प्रकार हमारा चित्त परमात्मा से बँधा है, उसी परमात्मा की सत्ता से दौड़ता है। चित्त कितना भी दौड़े लेकिन कहीं विश्रांति की जगह नहीं। पूरा दिन दौड़-दौड़कर रात को झख मारके हृदयस्थ परमात्मा में आना पड़ता है। मगर नींद में पर्दे के होते हुए, अज्ञान के होते हुए परमात्मा से मिलता है इसलिए उसमें टिकता नहीं और फिर भागता है सुख पाने के लिए।उपासना इस पर्दे को धुँधला कर देती है और ज्ञान उस पर्दे को हटा देता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ईश्वर हमें बुलाना चाहते हैं। वे समझते हैं कि वह जीव दुःखी है। प्रश्न होगा कि यदि ऐसा है तो वे हमें एकदम सुखी क्यों नहीं कर देते? वे हमें क्यों नहीं मिल जाते?
एक कहानी सुन लेना। कहानी है, कल्पित भी हो सकती है लेकिन सत्य समझाने के इशारे हैं इसमें।
एक बार लक्ष्मीजी पृथ्वी पर आयीं। लोग बैठे थे। आलसी थे। कह दिया, "माँ की जय हो।" लक्ष्मी जी ने उन सबके घर सुवर्ण से भर दिया। यह देखकर पृथ्वी रोती रोती लक्ष्मीजी के पास आयी और बोलीः "आप मेरे बच्चों के साथ अन्याय कर रही हो।"

----------


## ravi chacha

"पगली कहीं की ! मुझे तू रोकने-टोकने आयी है? मैं तेरे बच्चों से अन्याय कर रही हूँ? वे 'माँ... माँ....' करते हैं और मैं एकदम उनका घर सोने से भर देती हूँ? उन्हें धन से सम्पन्न कर देती हूँ।""भगवती ! वे थोड़ा-सा माँगे और आप धन के ढेर लगा दोगी तो उनमें छुपी हुई जो पुरुषार्थ की शक्ति है वह विकसित नहीं होगी। वे पराधीन हो जायेंगे, भिखमंगे हो जायेंगे, स्वामी नहीं बन पायेंगे। पुरुषार्थ करने की योग्यता नष्ट हो जायेगी। मैया ! आप तो नारायण के चरणों में शोभा देती हैं जो आत्मारामी हैं। ये लोग तो विषयारामी हैं। वे जो माँगें वह उन्हें देती जाओगी तो मेरे उन बच्चों का सत्यानाश हो जायेगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

लक्ष्मीजी ने सुनी अनसुनी कर दिया। कुछ ही दिनों में घर घर में सोने की थालियाँ, सोने के कटोरे, सोने के घड़े आदि सब सोना सोना हो गया। लोगों ने सोचा कि हमारे घर में इतना सोना है, अब खेत में जाने की जरूरत क्या है? हल जोतने की जरूरत क्या है? इतना सारा सोना है तो अब मजदूरी कौन करे?


बारिश आयी लोगों ने हल न जोते। दाने न बोये। घर में जो अनाज पड़ा था वह खाते रहे, आलसी होकर बैठे रहे। खेत सब जंगल हो गये। धान्य आदि कुछ पका नहीं। बारिश गयी तो हाय हाय ! लोग आक्रन्द करने लगे। अनाज के बिना छाती पर सोना रखते-रखते मर गये।


पृथ्वी रोती-रोती ब्रह्माजी के पास पहुँची और कहाः "ब्रह्मन ! लक्ष्मीजी को पृथ्वी पर आने का Stay Order (स्थगन आदेश) कर दीजिये, अन्यथा मेरा सब चौपट हो जायेगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्माजी ने समाधि लगाकर सब हाल देखा। हाँ, उचित है। मूर्खों को बिना परिश्रम कुछ मिलना नहीं चाहिए। हर चीज का दाम चुकाने से उसकी कद्र होती है, उसका स्वाद भी आता है। बिना दाम चुकाये कोई चीज मिल जाती है तो हममें छिपी हुई शक्ति विकसित नहीं हो पाती और हम पराश्रित हो जाते हैं।बिना मेहनत के भोजन करते हो तो वह भी ठीक से नहीं पचता। सुपाच्य भोजन भी बिना चबाये खा लिया तो वह कुपाच्य हो जाता है। फिर लम्बी-लम्बी डकारें आती हैं तो बोलते हो, 'मुझे किसी ने कुछ कर दिया है।' अरे भैया ! आपको किसी ने कुछ नहीं किया है। आपने ही अपने आपसे सब कुछ किया है। बिना चबाये भोजन खाया पेटभर और फिर तुरन्त सो गये तो और क्या होगा? भोजन के बाद थोड़ा टहलना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

परिश्रम इस सृष्टि का नियम है। प्रकृति का यह नियम है कि जो चल से पैदा हुआ है उसको ठीक रखने के लिए भी चल रखना पड़ता है।


प्रकृति का स्वभाव है चल। मन का स्वभाव है किसी न किसी का चिन्तन करना. जिस किसी का चिन्तन करते हो तो भगवान बोलते हैं मेरा ही चिन्तन कीजिए न ! जब किसी-न-किसी की उपासना करते हैं – पैसों की, पत्नी की, पुत्र की, मकान की, दुकान की – तो भगवान कहते हैं मेरी ही उपासना कीजिये न !


शरीर का जन्म ही कर्म से हुआ है। ज्ञानी हो चाहे अज्ञानी, यह शरीर एक क्षण भी क्रिया के बिना नहीं रह सकता।


कहते हैं कि बड़े-बड़े संत कुछ भी नहीं करते हैं। ऐसे ही चुप बैठे रहते हैं समाधि में। ...तो वे समाधि भी तो करते ही हैं। कुछ भी नहीं करेंगे तो मन मनोराज में चला जायेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

मनोराज हटाने के लिए प्रणव (ॐ) का जप करते हैं। बाद में जप छोड़ने का भी जप करते हैं, जप छूट जाता है, कुछ न करने का क्षण आता है तब खबरदारी रखते हैं कि मनोराज तो नहीं हो रहा है? तन्द्रा तो नहीं आ रही है? नींद तो नहीं आ रही है? रसास्वाद तो नहीं आ रहा है?संक्षेप में, आपको कुछ-न-कुछ करना ही होगा। पुरुषार्थ करना होगा। आलस्य का नाम वेदान्त नहीं है। कर्म करो और उसमें सुख-बुद्धि न रखो। कुछ पाने की इच्छा से  या शत्रु को दुःख पहुँचाने की इच्छा से कर्म न करो। कर्म करना आपका स्वभाव है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारा मन चिन्तन किये बिना नहीं रह सकता। चिन्तन या तो राग से होगा या द्वेष से, प्रेम से होगा या भय से, स्नेह से होगा या घृणा से। किसी से प्रीति भी न हो और घृणा भी न हो फिर भी अंतःकरण का ऐसा स्वभाव है कि चिन्तन होता ही है। यह चिन्तन हमें अपने आपसे बाहर ले जाता है। अपने आपसे हम जितना बाहर आते हैं उतना तुच्छ हो जाते हैं। अपनी ओर हम जितना अधिक आते हैं उतने हम महान् हो जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

एकान्त में अकेले बैठे हो। किसी से राग नहीं, किसी से द्वेष नहीं। फिर भी देखो तो एक के बाद दूसरा विचार आता ही जायेगा। किसी से कुछ लेना न देना फिर भी फिल्म की पट्टी की तरह चिन्तन की धारा चालू ही रहती है। राग-द्वेष के बिना भी चिन्तन चालू रहता है। यह मनोराज है।


मनोराज और समाधि में क्या फर्क है? मनोराज से उठने पर शरीर में थकान महसूस होगी, आप सो जाने की इच्छा करेंगे। जैसे आप कोई परिश्रम करके आये हो और आराम की जरूरत हो। ध्यान के बाद आपको ऐसी थकान महसूस होती है, आपको आराम की जरूरत पड़ती हो तो समझ लो कि ध्यान के बजाय आपका मनोराज चला है। ये बहुत बारीक बातें हैं। ध्यान से समझना इन्हें।

----------


## ravi chacha

मनोराज में शक्ति खर्च होती है। शरीर में थकान पैदा होती है। ध्यान लगता है तो आपमें स्फूर्ति आती है, प्रसन्नता आती है और शरीर में हलकापन महसूस होता है। ध्यान से उठकर आप जम्हाई लेते हो तो क्या ध्यान से उठे हो? ना बेटे ! ध्यान से नहीं उठे, तन्द्रा से उठे हो, लय से उठे हो, मनोराज से उठे हो।
भीतर का रस इतना कमजोर है कि एक मक्खी का डंक नहीं सहा जाता। आप इतने छिछले पानी में हैं कि एक जरा सी मक्खी आपको बाहर कर देती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

कथा आती है कि महावीर के कानों में खूँटियाँ डाली गईं, रक्त बहा फिर भी महावीर की आँखें न खुलीं। उनका घर का नाम तो वर्धमान था। वे बन्दूक लेकर रण के मैदान में नहीं गये थे, तीर कमान लेकर युद्ध नहीं किया था अथवा हनुमानजी की तरह पहाड़ नहीं उठाया था फिर भी इस देश के लोगों ने उनको 'महावीर' कहा। कोई छोटा मोटा विघ्न नहीं, कान में कीलें ठोकने जैसा विघ्न आया फिर भी अपने अचल स्वरूप में, अपनी गहराई में अडिग रहे, विजेता हुए.

----------


## ravi chacha

कथा कहती है कि महावीर के पास देवता लोग आये। कहा किः "आपको नादान लोग इतना दुःख देते हैं, कानों में कीलें ठोककर चले जाते हैं। खैर, आप तो न बोले लेकिन लोग बोलेंगे कि आप जैसे परम सज्जन इस पृथ्वी पर आये और सूक्ष्म जगत में रहने वाले देवता लोगों ने उनकी रक्षा नहीं की। .....तो हमें सेवा करने का मौका दो।"

----------


## ravi chacha

महावीर ने कहाः "क्षमा करो। वे लोग कीलें ठोक कर द्वेष उत्पन्न करना चाहते थे और आप लोग सेवा करके राग उत्पन्न करना चाहते हो। क्षमा करो। सहारा तो कई जन्मों में लिया है। अब मुझे निःसहाय रहने दो। तुम्हारा सहारा हमें पंगु बना देगा।"


जो लोग भगवान का भजन करना चाहते हैं और Safe Deposit Vault  की तैयारी करते हैं वे पराधीन और पराश्रित मन के लोग भजन में सफल नहीं होते। कुछ लोग सोचते हैं कि शादी-वादी करके, सन्तानोत्पत्ति करके बेटों को सब कुछ देकर फिर आराम से भजन करेंगे। बुढ़ापे में भजन तो करेंगे लेकिन कैसा भजन करेंगे? आसन पर बैठेंगे तो घुटना दर्द करेगा। घुटना बदलते रहेंगे, जम्हाई खाते रहेंगे या तो ध्यान के समय कौन क्या कर रहा है इसकी फिक्र में मारे जायेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

आप ऐसी फिक्र में भी नहीं पड़ना कि हम महावीर जैसे नहीं हो पाते तो क्या करें? भजन में मन नहीं लगता तो चलो घूमें फिरें। नहीं...। मन लगे चाहे न लगे, तुम उपासना में लगे रहो। Try and try again, you will succeed.


उपासना में मन नहीं लगता है, ध्यान में मन नहीं लगता है, नींद आती है, मनोराज होता है। ईश्वरीय आनंद की अपेक्षा, साधना के आनंद की अपेक्षा यह बेकार है लेकिन संसार में जो राग-द्वेष बढ़ेगा, कर्म बढ़ेंगे इसके बदले इतनी देर शांति से बैठे थे यह अच्छा है। दौ सौ मील नहीं चल सकते हैं तो दो फर्लांग ही सही, लेकिन चलें जरूर। मानों नहीं भी चले फिर भी Reverse (उल्टे) जाने से तो बचे, गिरने से तो बचे। इसलिए मन लगे चाहे न लगे, फिर भी उपासना करते रहो।

----------


## ravi chacha

'बापू ! उपासना किसकी करें? ध्यान किसका करें?'


किसी का भी ध्यान करो। भैंस का ही ध्यान करो। 'पंचदशी' में एक कथा आती है। एक शिष्य ने संन्यास की दीक्षा ली। गुरु ने कहाः


"तू ध्यान कर। तुमने परब्रह्म परमात्मा के विषय में सुना है लेकिन ध्यान करके जब तक वृत्ति सूक्ष्म न करोगे तब तक वृत्ति ब्रह्माकार न हो पायेगी। अतः तू अपने चित्त को एकाग्र कर।"


शिष्य चला गया गुफा में। कुछ दिनों के बाद गुरु घूमते-घामते वहाँ आये। पूछाः "बेटा ! क्या हाल है?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"गुरुजी ! क्या बताऊँ? आपकी आज्ञा है इसलिए ध्यान में तो बैठता हूँ लेकिन आपकी आज्ञा का पालन नहीं हो रहा है। मैं जब ध्यान में बैठता हूँ तब मेरे घर में जो भूरी भैंस थी वह याद आती है। वह बहुत दूध देती थी। मुझे देखकर आवाज करती थी। मुझे वह बहुत प्रिय थी। जब चुप होकर बैठता हूँ तब चित्त में वही गहरा चिन्तन उभर आता है।


आप अपने जीवन में जरा निहारना। जब आप दुकान पर या घर पर हैं तो मंदिर या आश्रम याद आता है। व्यवहार से ऊबते हो तो मौन होने की, ध्यान करने की इच्छा होती है, ध्यान करने बैठते हो तो व्यवहार याद आता है। कभी-कभी ध्यान के समय ऐसा कूड़ा-करकट याद आयेगा कि आपको होगाः यह क्या? इससे तो धन्धा रोजगार अच्छा, घर का काम अच्छा।

----------


## ravi chacha

आप जब अकेले बैठते हैं तो भूतकाल के विचार भी आते हैं, वर्त्तमान काल के विचार भी आते हैं और अभी कल्पना नहीं की हो ऐसे विचित्र विचार भी आते हैं। आदमी घबरा जाता है कि ऐसे गन्दे विचार आते हैं? ध्यान नहीं लगता है।अठारह साल से साधन-भजन करने वाले लोग मुझे मिलते आये हैं। उन सबको यही फरियाद रही है कि ध्यान में मन नहीं लगता। चित्त एकाग्र नहीं होता।  अच्छे से अच्छा साधक, अच्छे से अच्छा वक्ता, अच्छे से अच्छा भक्त, अच्छे से अच्छा साधू भी यही कहता है कि भगवान में मन नहीं लगता। समझते हैं कि संसार असार है। मृत्यु के एक झटके से संसार से छूट जायेगा फिर भी संसार से वृत्ति उपराम नहीं होती।परसों एक सम्राट आश्रम में आया था। भूतपूर्व सम्राट था। उसकी पीठ पर घाव पड़े गये थे। हमारा हृदय द्रवित हुआ तो हमने दवाई मँगवाकर मलहमपट्टी कर दी। यथायोग्य सेवा कर दी। उस सम्राट को बहुत साधकों ने देखा भी।

----------


## ravi chacha

बापू ! सम्राट और पीठ में घाव पड़ गये थे?'


हाँ.... वह सम्राट भी जैसा तैसा नहीं था। सुवर्ण के बर्तनों में भोजन करने वाला था। उसको चँवर डुलाने वाली दासियाँ भी चमकते हुए हीरजड़ित अच्छे-अच्छे गहने पहनतीं थीं। वह सम्राट तख्त से उठकर जाता तो मार्ग में गिलम बिछ जाते। शयन करता तो फूलों की शय्या सज जाती। ऐसा वह सम्राट था। लेकिन..... अभी ऊँट होकर आया था। सम्राट से धीवर बना। धीवर से ऊँट बना।


हमारा उससे कुछ लेना-देना था। हमने उसकी मलहम-पट्टी कर दी। उसने धीरे लात मारी और चल दिया। मैंने कहाः 'अच्छा हुआ। लेना-देना निपट गया। बात पूरी हो गयी।'

----------


## ravi chacha

वह सम्राट जैसा तैसा नहीं था। भविष्य की चिन्ता मिटाने के लिए उसके पास कितना धन था! कितने हीरे जवाहरात थे ! लम्बा-चौड़ा राज्य था। राज्य कोई छीन ले तो गाड़े हुए खजाने लेकर भाग सके इतनी सारी तैयारियाँ थी लेकिन सारी तैयारियाँ बेचारे को काम नहीं आयीं और ऊँट होकर यहाँ आना पड़ा।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामतीर्थ बोलते हैं- "ऐ बेचारे गरीब धनवानों ! तुम अपने रोम-रोम का बीमा करवा लो, हर नाखून का बीमा करवा लो, एक बाल टूटे और आपको लाख रूपये मिलें ऐसा कर दो फिर भी आप निश्चिंत नहीं हैं। जब तक निश्चिंतस्वरूप परब्रह्म परमात्मा की उपासना नहीं की, जब तक परमात्मा का चिन्तन करके परमात्मामय नहीं हुए तब तक तुम्हारे रूपये तुम्हारी रक्षा नहीं कर सकते, तुम्हारे मित्र तुम्हारी रक्षा नहीं कर सकते, चँवर डुलानेवाली रानियाँ और दासियाँ तुम्हारी रक्षा नहीं कर सकतीं, तुम्हारे वजीर और सचिव तुम्हारी रक्षा नहीं कर सकते। परम सुरक्षित तो तुम्हारी आत्मा है। उस आत्मा में जब तक तुम्हारी यात्रा नहीं हुई तब तक हे पढ़े हुए मूर्ख ! हे निर्धन धनवानों ! तुम्हारा कल्याण नहीं होगा। तुम्हारा धन धन नहीं है, तुम्हारी विद्या विद्या नहीं है। विद्या तो वह है जो राग-द्वेष से तुम्हें मुक्ति दे, जन्म मरण से मुक्ति दे। *सा विद्या या विमुक्तये।"*

----------


## ravi chacha

यहाँ अर्जुन श्रीकृष्ण से कह रहा हैः "भगवान ! हमने जाना कि उपासना के बिना कुछ सार नहीं। आपके विश्वरूप का दर्शन करके हम दंग रह गये ! क्या वह आपका वास्तविक स्वरूप है या हमको आकर्षित करने के लिए, हमको जगाने के लिए थोड़ी देर का चमकारा है? यदि वह चमकारा है, मायावी रूप है तो उसका चिन्तन करने से हमें लाभ न होगा। यदि वह आपका वास्तविक रूप है तो उसका चिन्तन किस प्रकार किया जाय?"

----------


## ravi chacha

तब जगतबन्धु श्रीकृष्ण कहते हैं- "हे अर्जुन ! तेरी बुद्धि सचमुच पैनी है, सूक्ष्म है। तेरा सौभाग्य चमका है। लोगों के कल्याण के लिए तूने अच्छा प्रश्न पूछा है। अब तेरे कल्याण के लिए चिन्ता की बात क्या है?"


निरन्तर उपासना कैसे हो सकती है? जो भी करेंगे शरीर और मन से करेंगे। शरीर सो जाता है तब मन जड़ीभाव को प्राप्त होता है। नींद में उपासना निरन्तर नहीं हो सकती। चालू व्यवहार में उपासना निरन्तर नहीं हो सकती। 'हरि.... हरि....' बोलते जाओ और अन्य सब व्यवहार करते जाओ, कालेज में व्याख्यान देते जाओ यह नहीं हो सकता। कभी-न-कभी विस्मरण होगा ही। आटा भी फाँकते जाओ और गाना भी गाते जाओ। यह कैसे संभव है? योगी को भी नींद आयेगी तो उपासना खण्डित होगी। .....तो निरन्तर उपासना का अर्थ क्या?

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन पूछता हैः


एवं सततयुक्ता ये भक्तास्त्वां पर्युपासते.....।
'आपकी निरन्तर उपासना करता है और अव्यक्त अक्षर की उपासना करता है इन दोनों में उत्तम योगवेत्ता कौन है?'


महाभारत में एक कथा आती है। रूक्मिणी ने किसी पर्व पर उत्सव किया। उत्सव में परिवार के एवं अन्य स्नेही, सम्बन्धी, मित्रादि लोगों की उपस्थिति आवश्यक होती है। श्रीकृष्ण ने देखा कि मेरा प्यारा दोस्त अर्जुन नहीं आया है तो उसे बुलाने गये। उसके कक्ष में गये तो अर्जुन सो रहा है। श्रीकृष्ण धीरे-धीरे उसके पास गये। मित्रभाव है, विनोद से अठखेलियाँ करके जगाना चाहा। जब बिल्कुल नजदीक गये तो अर्जुन के हर श्वास के साथ 'कृष्ण.... कृष्ण....कृष्ण' की ध्वनि सुनाई देने लगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह है सतत चिन्तन। हमारा चिन्तन मन से ही न हो। मन सो जाय तो हमारे प्राण वह कार्य शुरु कर दें। जैसे, जगत का व्यवहार तीव्रता से करते हैं तो स्वप्न में भी वह चालू हो जाता है, वैसे जाग्रत अवस्था में इष्ट का चिन्तन इतनी लगन से, इतनी गहरे भाव से हो कि निद्रा के समय भी अन्तर्मन से वह चिन्तन होता है रहे, प्राणों में उसकी धारा बहती रहे।रूक्मिणी ने देखा कि भगवान अर्जुन को बुलाने गये हैं, अर्जुन तो नहीं आया, भगवान भी वापस नहीं आये। उत्सव में आये हुए नारदजी के भेजा उन्हें बुलाने के लिए। नारदजी ने जाकर देखा तो अर्जुन सोया हुआ है और भगवान उसके पास बैठकर ध्यान से कुछ सुन रहे हैं। नारदजी को देखकर श्रीकृष्ण ने इशारे से कहा कि आवाज किये बिना यह अजपाजाप की ध्वनि सुनो।

----------


## ravi chacha

वाह ! क्या चिन्तन है। श्वास-श्वास में श्रीकृष्ण की ध्वनि...!' नारदजी चकित रह गये।'इसका मन शरीर के साथ जुड़ा है। शरीर सो गया है और मन खो गया है लेकिन इसका चिन्तन नहीं खोया है। नींद में भी चिन्तन चालू है। अर्जुन मेरा प्यारा है।' श्री कृष्ण बोले।'जो आपका प्यारा है वह सारे विश्व का प्यारा है। उसके श्वास में चलती 'कृष्ण... कृष्ण' की ध्वनि के साथ मैं वीणा से ताल देता हूँ।' नारद धीरे-धीरे वीणा के तार को झंकृत करने लगे और मस्त होने लगे। वे भूल ही गये कि मैं इन दोनों को बुलाने आया हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जहाँ सुख मिलता है वहाँ राग और द्वेष शांत हो जाते हैं। सुख के अभाव में ही राग-द्वेष सिर उठाते हैं। जहाँ परम सुख के द्वार खुले, आपको भीतर से आनंद आने लगा तो आपको प्यारे से प्यारे व्यक्ति से मिलने जाना होगा तो आप सोचेंगे कि अभी वह नहीं आया होगा। किसी के साथ शत्रुता हो, उसको सबक सिखाने का कार्यक्रम बनाया हो और आ गये सत्संग में, भीतर का सुख मिलने लगा तो वह कार्यक्रम मोकूफ रह जायेगा। इसीलिए युद्ध में जाते समय साधू, ब्राह्मण, संत, महात्मा का दर्शन अपशकुन माना जाता है क्योंकि संत-महात्मा ब्रह्मचिन्तन में लीन रहते हैं, अपने स्वरूप में स्थित रहते हैं तो उनके दर्शन से, उनके 'वायब्रेशन' (स्पंदन) से आपके अंदर का द्वेष ठण्डा हो जायेगा। द्वेष ठण्डा हो गया तो आप तीव्रता से लड़ोगे नहीं और हार जाओगे। इसीलिए कहा गया है कि युद्ध के समय दर्शन करने मत जाना।

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन नींद में भी अपने आन्तरिक चिन्तन में मस्त है और श्रीकृष्ण उस आन्तरिक चिन्तन के चिन्तन में मग्न हैं। दोनों की मस्ती देखकर नारद भी वीणा का ताल देते हुए मग्न हो रहे हैं।इधर रूक्मिणी ने सत्यभामा को भेजा कि देखो तो सही, अर्जुन को बुलाने भगवान गये और उनको बुलाने नारदजी गये ! कोई वापस नहीं आये! तलाश करो क्या कर रहे हैं?

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्यभामा ने जाकर वह मधुर दृश्य देखा तो वह मधुर स्वर से गाने लग गई। उसको गाते देखकर श्रीकृष्ण मस्त होकर नाचने लगे।


यह है सततयुक्त व्यक्ति के स्पंदनों का प्रभाव। जो केवल प्राणों से सततयुक्त होता है उसका इतना प्रभाव है तो जो स्वरूप से सततयुक्त हो गया है उसका कितना प्रभाव हो सकता है?


श्रीकृष्ण कहते हैं-


अनन्याश्चिन्तयन्  ो मां ये जना पर्युपासते।
तेषां नित्याभियुक्ताना   योगक्षेमं वहाम्यहम्।।
व्यवहार तो अनेक से होता है लेकिन अनेक में जो छुपा है उस एक पर दृष्टि जमी रहनी चाहिये। घड़े अनेक लेकिन अनेक घड़ों में आकाश एक, तरंग अनेक लेकिन पानी एक, श्वास अनेक लेकिन श्वास का आधार एक, सृष्टियाँ अनेक लेकिन चैतन्य एक। इस प्रकार एक ही पर दृष्टि रखकर अनन्य भाव से जो मेरा चिन्तन करता है उस अनन्य भक्त का योगक्षेम मैं वहन करता हूँ, भगवान ऐसा वचन देते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

योग माने अप्राप्त की प्राप्ति और क्षेम माने प्राप्त का रक्षण।


भक्त के उत्थान के लिए जिन चीजों की आवश्यकता है, खान-पान की, किताबों की, इत्यादि सब आवश्यकताएँ भगवान पूर्ण कर देते हैं। मिली हुई चीजों का संरक्षण भी भगवान ही करते हैं।


सेठ को अपनी आवश्यकताओं के लिए पैसे कमाने पड़ते हैं, बाजार से चीजें खरीदनी पड़ती है। ये चीजें नष्ट न हो जायें इसलिए रखवाली करनी पड़ती है। लेकिन जो अनन्य भाव से भगवान का भजन-चिन्तन करता है उसे पैसे कमाने कि चिन्ता नहीं करनी पड़ती, चीजें लेने बाजार में नहीं जाना पड़ता, चीजें सँभालने के लिए समय भी नहीं देना पड़ता। यह सब व्यवस्था ईश्वर की प्रेरणा से अन्य लोग कर लेते हैं। अनन्य भक्त को जिन चीजों की आवश्यकता होती वे चीजें पहले आ जाती हैं और बाद में उसकी आवश्यकता प्रतीत होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीधर स्वामी ने भगवद् गीता पर अनूठी टीका लिखी है, बड़ी प्रसिद्ध हुई है। लिखते-लिखते जब यह श्लोक आया तब उनको योगक्षेमं वहाम्यहम् शब्द प्रयोग ठीक नहीं लगा। भगवान कहते हैं कि मैं अनन्य भक्त का योगक्षेम वहन करता हूँ माने ढोता हूँ। भगवान मजदूर थोड़े ही हैं कि वहन करें? भगवान ने शब्द-प्रयोग करने में थोड़ी जल्दबाजी की है। यहा वहाम्यहम् के बदले ददाम्यहम् शब्द चाहिए। भगवान 'योगक्षेम देते हैं' यह कहना उचित रहेगा। ऐसा सोचकर श्रीधर स्वामी ने वहाम्यहम् शब्द को काटकर ददाम्यहम् शब्द लिख दिया। भगवद् गीता में यह सुधारा करके वे समुद्रस्नान करने चले गये।

----------


## ravi chacha

इधर एक छोटा-सा राजकुमार बालक सिर पर दाल-चावल की गठरी सिर पर उठाकर उनके घर पहुँचा और आवाज लगाई। श्रीधर स्वामी की पत्नी ने देखा तो अदभुत व्यक्तित्ववाला सुकुमार बालक ! सिर पर एक गठरी और उसके होठों से खून बह रहा है ! तुरन्त पूछाः


"अरे बेटे ! किस बदतमीज ने तेरे जैसे प्यारे बालक को मारा है? यह खून बह रहा है !"

----------


## ravi chacha

बालक ने दाल-चावल की गठरी देते हुए कहाः "माताजी ! अभी-अभी श्रीधर स्वामी ने मेरे मुँह पर मारा है और बाहर गये हैं।"


माताजी बड़ी दुःखी हुई। सोचाः 'पण्डित जी को घर आने दो, खबर लेती हूँ।' बालक तो गठरी देकर चला गया। पण्डित जी घर लौटे तो पत्नी बोलती हैः


"आप में जरा भी रहम नहीं है? आज अपने घर में दाल-चावल का दाना भी नहीं है। एक छोटा-सा सुकुमार फूल जैसा बच्चा सिर पर गठरी उठाकर देने आ रहा था तो उसे आपने मुँह पर तमाचा मारा? बेचारे को होठों से खून बह रहा था।"

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीधर स्वामी ने कहाः "नहीं नहीं..... मैंने किसी को नहीं मारा। किसका बच्चा था? कैसा था? कहाँ गया?"पत्नी बोलीः "किसका बच्चा था, यह मैं नहीं जानती लेकिन था बड़ा प्यारा। कोमल नन्हा-मुन्ना, ओजस्वी-तेजस्वी वह लाल बड़ा सुहावना लग रहा था। जैसे आया था वैसे चला गया। पता नहीं कौन था.... कहाँ गया?

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीधर स्वामी समझ गये किः "अरे ! वही निराकार सच्चिदानन्द परमात्मा चैतन्य का साकार स्वरूप कृष्ण-कण्हैया स्वयं थे। घर में अन्न नहीं थे तो गठरी उठाकर खुद देने आये, मेरे योगक्षेम का वहन किया। मैंने उनके शब्द को काटा, उनके वचन को काटा माने उनके मुख पर प्रहार ही किया।"उन्होंने अन्तरतम से महसूस किया कि हाँ....। भगवान सचमुच अनन्य भक्त के योगक्षेम का वहन करते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

ददामि' शब्दप्रयोग करें तो देने वाला दाता हो जाता है और लेने वाला भिखारी हो जाता है। भगवान का भक्त भिखारी नहीं होता। वह स्वयं सम्राट होता है। भगवान उसके आगे भिखारी होने में अपना सौभाग्य मानते हैं। अपने प्यारे बच्चे के आगे बाप अपने को सेवक मानता है, उसको कन्धे पर चढ़ाकर वहन कर लेता है। ऐसे ही भगवान अपने अनन्य भक्त को अपने से ऊँचे देखकर खुश होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे मधुरतम परमात्मा को छोड़कर जो मित्रों को, पैसों को, पत्नी को, परिवार को सुख का साधन मानते हैं, सत्ता और धन को ही अपना रक्षक मानते हैं उन लोगों की मति सचमुच उस ऊँट जैसी है। ऊँट भी सम्राट था और उसने खूब सँभाला था। रामायण में ठीक ही कहा हैः


उमा तिनके बड़े अभाग, जे नर हरि तजि विषय भजहिं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*उमा तिनके बड़े अभाग,* *जे नर हरि तजि विषय भजहिं।
*

परमात्मा को छोड़कर जो विषयों का चिन्तन करते हैं उनके बड़े दुर्भाग्य हैं। विष में और विषय में अन्तर है। विष का चिन्तन करने से मौत नहीं होती, विष का चिन्तन करने से पतन नहीं होता, विष जिस बोतल में रहता है उस बोतल का नाश नहीं करता लेकिन विषय जिस चित्त में रहता है उसको बरबाद करता है, विषय का चिन्तन करने मात्र से पतन होता है, साधना की मौत होती है। विषय इस जीव के लिए इतने दुःखद हैं कि समुद्र में डूबना पड़े तो डूब जाना, आग में कूदना पड़े तो कूद पड़ना, विषधर को आलिंगन करना पड़े तो कर लेना लेकिन लीलाशाह बापू जैसे महापुरुष कहते हैं किः "भाइयों ! अपने को विषयों में मत गिरने देना। आग में कूदोगे तो एक बार ही मृत्यु होगी, समुद्र में डूबोगे तो एक बार ही मृत्यु होगी लेकिन विषयों में डूबे तो न जाने कितनी बार मृत्यु होगी इसका कोई हिसाब नहीं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

शाम को सरिता के किनारे शांत वातावरण में बैठे थे साधकों के बीच। सत्सग शुरु ही हो रहा था कि एक कौवा मेंढक को चोंच में पकड़कर उड़ा। मेंढक का क्या करुण क्रन्दन था। ट्रें... ट्रें... ट्रें....। कौवे ने उसे चोंच में बुरी तरह दबाया था। मैंने साधकों से कहाः


यह मेंढक भी कभी मनुष्य बना होगा। इसके भी कहीं पत्नी, पुत्र, परिवार, धन, सत्ता, साम्राज्य... कुछ-न-कुछ डिमडिम अपने ढंग का रहा ही होगा। वह सारा डिमडिम आज उसको कौवे की चोंच से नहीं छुड़ा सकता है। हाय रे विधि तेरी लीला ! हाय रे प्रारब्ध ! हाय रे जीव तेरी बेवकूफी ! तू मनुष्य बना था उस समय परमात्मा का चिन्तन करके बच जाता जन्म मरण के चक्र से। आज कौवे की चोंच से अपने को नहीं छुड़ा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस मेंढक को हम भी नहीं छुड़ा पाये। कौवा तो उसको लेकर उड़ गया। हम कौवों के पीछे कितना भागेंगे? कौवा उसे छोड़ भी देता तो वह तड़प-तड़पकर मरता अथवा दूसरे कौवे पकड़ लेते।


ऐसी वैराग्य जगानेवाली घटनाएँ तो प्रतिदिन, प्रतिक्षण घटती रहती हैं लेकिन हमारा चित्त विषयों से इतना आक्रान्त कर देते हैं। कई लोग अर्थी को देखकर बोल पड़ते हैं- 'हाय ! बेचारा मर गया।' समझते नहीं कि अपने को भी मर जाना है यार ! जगते नहीं और उसी विषय-सेवन की पुरानी पटरियों पर जीवन की गाड़ी दौड़ाये जा रहे हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

भोजू कुल्फी बेचने का धन्धा करता था। बड़ा लोभी था। कभी धन्धे से छुट्टी नहीं करता था। कुल्फी का डिब्बा कन्धे पर उठाता और चिल्लाताः "कुल्फी.... मावेवाली ठण्डी मीठी कुल्फी....!" वह न कभी रविवार देखता न एकादशी देखता, न पूर्णिमा देखता न अमावस्या देखता। सोचता दौ पैसे मिलेंग, अपने काम में आयेंगे। उस नादान को पता नहीं था कि रूपये काम नहीं आते, तेरा परमात्म-चिन्तन काम आयेगा। परमात्म-चिन्तन यदि दृढ़ है तो पैसे उसके दासों के भी दास हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार भोजू के पड़ोस में किसी की मृत्यु हुई। पत्नी ने लोभी भोजू को खूब समझा-बुझाकर छुट्टी करवाई। भोजू स्मशान-यात्रा में शामिल हुआ। उसके कन्धे पर अर्थी आते ही वह चिल्ला उठाः


"कुल्फी..... मावेवाली ठण्डी मीठी कुल्फी....."


पासवाले ने उसे हिलाया कि यह क्या बोल रहे हो पागल?


चित्त की गहराई में जो चिन्तन होता है वही उभर आता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा भोज के दरबार में एक धुरन्धर विद्वान आया। वह हर भाषा इतनी सफाई से बोल सकता था मानों वह उसकी मातृभाषा ही हो। उसकी असल मातृभाषा कौन-सी है यह बता पाना कठिन था।


उसने राजदरबार में चुनौतीपूर्ण घोषणा कर दी कि जो विद्वान मेरी मातृभाषा बता देगा उसे मैं लाख रूपये इनाम दूँगा, अन्यथा प्रतिदिन राज्य की ओर से मुझे लाख रुपये मिलते रहें।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा भोज विद्वानों की कद्र करता था। उस विद्वान की शर्त मान ली गई। लेकिन दरबार का कोई विद्वान तय नहीं कर पाया कि उसकी मातृभाषा कौन-सी है। राजदरबार हार गया। वह विद्वान लाख रुपये लेकर चलता गया। दूसरे तीसरे और चौथे दिन भी यही हुआ। राज्य के रूपये तो जा रहे थे, साथ में राजदरबार की प्रतिष्ठा भंग हो रही थी।


आखिर कालिदास के पास  बात पहुँची। वे बोलेः अच्छा ! मैं उसकी मातृभाषा का पता लगा दूँगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

उस दिन भी वह विद्वान लाख रूपये जीतकर दरबार से जाने लगा तो बाहर सीढियाँ उतरते समय कालिदास ने उसके घुटनों पर प्रहार किया। वह लड़खड़ाकर  गिर पड़ा। आगबबूला होकर गिरते-गिरते अपनी मातृभाषा में चिल्लाया, बड़बड़ाया।कालिदास उसके पास बैठ गये। उसके घुटने दबाते हुए बोलेः ''क्षमा करना, आपकी मातृभाषा फलानी है। और कोई उपाय न था यह जानने का। इसलिए यह धृष्टता की है। क्षमा करना, मैं आपके पैर को चंपी कर देता हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

आपके अचेतन मन में क्या छुपा है, ऐन मौके पर उसका पता चल जाता है। जब एकदम कोई मुसीबत आती है तब 'हाय....!' निकलती है कि 'हरि....' निकलता है यह देखना जरा। ठोकर लगती है, चोट लगती है तब डॉक्टर याद आता है कि अपना सच्चिदानन्दस्वरू   याद आता है? 'ठोकर भी मैं हूँ, ठोकर खाने वाला भी मैं हूँ और ठोकर को देखने वाला भी मैं हूँ.... शिवोऽहम्... ऐसा निकलता है कि और कोई कचरा निकलता है? यदि कचरा निकलता है जल्दी से नदी में डाल देना, बहा देना।

----------


## ravi chacha

आकार में निराकार दिखता है कि निराकार में आकार दिखता है? आकृति में सत्यता दिखती है कि आकृति में विकृति दिखती है यह जरा अपने भीतर निहारना। गहरा चिन्तन करना। आप गायत्री मंत्र का जप करते हैं तो कोई सासांरिक चीजें माँगते हैं कि बुद्धि पवित्र हो ऐसी प्रार्थना करते हैं? पवित्र बुद्धि में ही आत्म-साक्षात्कार की क्षमता आती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

गायत्री जपना या न जपना यह कोई बड़ी बात नहीं, त्यागी होना या धनवान होना कोई बड़ी बात नहीं। हजारों धनवान् भटकते हैं, लाखों निर्धन भटकते हैं, कई त्यागी घूमते हैं। मैं देखकर आया हूं दिल्ली में, बम्बई में, कलकत्ता में, अहमदाबाद में। देवी के आगे बलि चढ़ानेवाले भी भटकते हैं। मंदिरों में जाना कोई बड़ी बात नहीं, दूसरों के दुःख देखकर आँसू बहाना कोई बड़ी बात नहीं, देवता होकर सुवर्ण के विमान में घूमना कोई बड़ी बात नहीं, स्वर्ग में अमृतपान करना कोई बड़ी बात नहीं। बड़ी बात तो तब है....

----------


## ravi chacha

जहाँ में उसने बड़ी बात कर ली,
जिसने अपने आपसे मुलाकात कर ली।
जिसने यह सबसे महान् कार्य सम्पन्न कर लिया उसके लिए सर्वं खल्विदं ब्रह्म। व्यक्त अव्यक्त सब परमात्मा है। नाम-रूप हटाने के लिए साधक को प्रारम्भ में उपदेश दिया जाता है कि देह को बाधित करके भीतर जो है वह आत्मा है। भीतर ढूँढोगे तो और कुछ नहीं मिलेगा। भीतर बाहर एक ही तत्त्व है। पानी गरम होकर वाष्प बन जाय या ठण्डा होकर ठोस बर्फ बन जाय, तत्त्वरूप से वह पानी ही है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अलग-अलग आकारवाले बर्तनों में पानी भरके फ्रिज में रख दो तो बर्फ की अलग-अलग आकृतियाँ बन जायेंगी। कोई राजा होगा, कोई साहब होगा, कोई नौकर होगा कोई गुड़िया होगी, कोई हाथी होगा कोई घोड़ा होगा। पानी को यदि गरम करो तो वह वाष्प बन जायेगा। ये अलग-अलग खिलौने और वाष्प आखिर पानी ही तो है। तत्त्व घनीभूत हो गया है अतः उसमें परिवर्तन दिखता है। परिवर्तन माया है और जो वास्तविक है उसमें परिवर्तन नहीं होता।

----------


## ravi chacha

परिवर्तन-अपरिवर्तन भी मन की दृष्टि से देखा जाता है। हमारा मन बदलता रहता है। हम जब अमनीभाव को प्राप्त हो जायें तो पता चले कि सत्य बदलता है नहीं और माया का खेल रूकता नहीं।मन-इन्द्रियों में आकर देखते हैं तो सब परिवर्तन दिखता है। स्वरूप में देखें तो कुछ नहीं। नित्य, शुद्ध, बुद्ध, निर्मल आत्मसत्ता ज्यों-की-त्यों अपने आप में स्थित है। उसके लिए कुछ बोलना नहीं होता। मौन। अपने आप में स्थित है। उसके लिए कुछ बोलना नहीं होता। मौन।


मौन का मतलब वह सत्ता शून्य है ऐसी बात नहीं। कुछ नहीं है का मतलब उसका कुछ बयान नहीं हो सकता। बयान करने के लिए उससे थोड़ा पृथक होना पड़ेगा, बाहर आना पड़ेगा। वह ऐसा तत्त्व है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसीलिए श्री उड़िया बाबा ने कहाः "मैं सशरीर ब्रह्म हूँ।" शास्त्र कहते हैं- ब्रह्मविद् ब्रह्मैव भवति। जब सब ब्रह्म है तब पूछ रहे होः साकार की उपासना करें कि निराकार की? घोड़ों की बागडोर हाथ में लिये रथ पर बैठे श्यामसुन्दर की उपासना करें कि उनके अन्दर जो आत्मा है उसकी उपासना करें, उसको भगवान मानें?


भाई ! जिसमें तेरी प्रीति हो उसको भगवान मान और उपासना कर। बुद्धि प्रधान है तो तत्त्वचिन्तन कर, आत्मविचार कर और आनंदित हो जा। भावप्रधान है, ग्वाल और गोपियों जैसा हृदय है तो नन्हें-मुन्ने कृष्ण कृष्ण-कन्हैया को निहार, उससे प्रीति कर। तेरी वृत्ति कन्हैयाकार बनेगी तो जगदाकार वृत्ति टूट जायेगी और आनंद आने लगेगा, अन्तर्मुख होता जायेगा और धीरे-धीरे निराकार ही छलकने लगेगा। एक ही बात है साकार-निराकार की उपासना में।"

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या उत्तम है? साकार उपासना कि निराकार उपासना? आपके चिन्तन की गहराई उत्तम है। जिस उपासना में आपका चित्त नितान्त गहरा उतर सकता है वह उपासना आपके लिए उत्तम है। आप साइकिल पर जा रहे हैं तो प्रति घण्टे 15 कि.मी. की गति उत्तम है, कार में जा रहे हैं तो 60 किं.मी. की गति उत्तम है, हवाई-जहाज में जा रहे हैं तो 400-500 कि.मी. की गति उत्तम है।आपके पास चित्त कैसा है, समझ कैसी है, वातावरण कैसा है इस पर आपकी यात्रा निर्भर करती है। धन्ना जाट जैसा आदमी भी प्रभु को मिल सकता है, शबरी भीलन भी श्रीराम से मिल सकती है, गोरा कुम्हार भी ईश्वर से मुलाकात कर सकता है, वालिया लुटेरा भी सतत्त्व को पा सकता है। अब कौन-से साधन को मानें?

----------


## ravi chacha

वालिया लुटेरा का मंत्र था 'मरा.... मरा.... मरा.... मरा...' और ध्रुव का मंत्र था 'ॐ नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय।' धन्ना जाट का क्या मंत्र था?पण्डित गुरु ने भाँग घोटने का सिलबट्टा शालिग्राम के रूप में धन्ना को देते हुए कहा थाः "नहाके नहलइयो, खिलाके खइयो।"धन्ना जाट को भगवान की मूर्ति में पूर्ण श्रद्धा थी, पूरा भगवद् भाव था। स्वयं स्नान करके भगवान को स्नान कराया। फिर भगवनान को भोग लगाया। भगवान भोग लगा लें तो बाद में प्रसाद लेना होगा। अब मूर्ति क्या भोग लगाये? लेकिन धन्ना जाट के हृदय में कतई सन्देह न था। गुरु ने जो कहा था उस पर उसका पूरा भरोसा था। वह बैठ गया निराहार। आखिर आ गया आत्मविलोपन के निर्णय पर। भगवान से बोलाः "अब आता है कि नहीं आता है?" भगवान मूर्ति में से प्रकट हो गये। ऐसा मंत्र था धन्ना जाट का। उसके लिए वही उत्तम था।

----------


## ravi chacha

शबरी के गुरु मतंग ऋषि ने शबरी को कहा थाः "तू यहाँ साधना करते रहना, भगवान के लिए आँगन बुहारते रहना। एक दिन भगवान जरूर पधारेंगे।"


सरोवर काँठे शबरी बेठी धरे रामनुं ध्यान।
एक दिन आवशे स्वामी मारा अन्तरना आराम।।
शबरी का चिन्तन ऐसा गहरा है कि बाहर की भूख-प्यास, सर्दी-गर्मी उस पर कुछ प्रभाव नहीं डालती। राग-द्वेष या प्रतिकूलता के प्रसंग उसके चित्त को बाहर नहीं लाते।

----------


## ravi chacha

हररोज ऋषियों की पगडण्डियाँ बुहारना, भगवान के आगमन की प्रतीक्षा करना, आँगन साफ-सुथरा रखना, भगवान के लिए चख-चखकर मीठे बेर इकट्ठे करना, गहराई से प्रभु का चिन्तन करना – वर्षों तक यही सिलसिला। शबरी के लिए वह उत्तम था। आप यदि शबरी की नकल करोगे तो मजा नहीं आयेगा।


आप श्रीकृष्ण का चिन्तन करते हैं तो कीजिये, अल्लाह का चिन्तन करते हैं तो कीजिए, झूलेलाल का चिन्तन करते हैं तो कीजिये और यदि सदगुरु प्राप्त हैं, बुद्धि विकसित है, श्रद्धा है, पुण्य है तो चिन्तन कीजिये किः "शिवोऽहम्.... सच्चिदान्दोऽहम्... आनन्दस्वरूपोऽहम्..  ..'' वाह वाह ! मैं गुरु होकर उपदेश दे रहा हूँ... शिष्य होकर सुन रहा हूँ.... सब मेरे ही रूप हैं। मैं श्रीकृष्ण होकर आया था, बुद्ध होकर आया था, महावीर होकर आया था। अनेक शरीर आ जायँ और मर जायँ, मिट जायँ, फिर भी मेरा नाश नहीं होता। क्योंकि अनन्त शरीरों में मैं ही हूँ..... "ॐ....ॐ....ॐ....." आपके लिये यह मार्ग उत्तम हो सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आपके चिन्तन का सातत्य कहाँ है यह बात महत्त्व की है। चालू व्यवहार में भी वह अनुसंधान बना रहे तो मंजिल जल्दी तय हो जाती है।स्वामी रामतीर्थ एक घटना सुनाया करते थे। ब्रिटिश सरकार के जमाने की बात है। एक सरकारी अमलदार घोड़े पर कहीं जा रहा था। रास्ते में घोड़े को प्यास लगी तो पास में कुएँ पर जहाँ अरट चल रहा था वहाँ पानी पिलाने गया। अरट चलने से आने वाली खट.... खट.... खट... खट.... आवाज सुनकर घोड़ा बिदक गया।। उसने पानी नहीं पीया। वह भी साहब का घोड़ा था, अहंकारी का घोड़ा था

----------


## ravi chacha

आदमी जितना अहंकारी होता है उतना भीतर से डरपोक होता है, जितना विषयी होता है उतना ज्यादा भयभीत होता है।


मेरे पास एक महिला आयी और बोलीः


"बापू ! मेरे पास हीरे-जवाहरात के गहनों के सात सेट हैं। हररोज अलग-अलग सेट पहनती हैं। एक सेट करीब लाख-डेढ़ लाख का होता होगा। और तो सब कुछ है लेकिन जीवन में शांति नहीं है, हृदय में सुख-चैन नहीं है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

इतने में कुछ आवाज आयी तो वह चौकन्नी हो गई, डर गई। मैंने पूछाः "बहन ! इतना डरती क्यों है?"


"बाबाजी ! मैं क्या बताऊँ? मुझे बहुत डर लगता है। क्या कारण है, पता नहीं। छिपकली को देखकर भी मेरी धड़कन बढ़ जाती है।"


मैंने कई बार निरीक्षण किया है कि व्यक्ति का जीवन जितना विलासी होता है, धन-वैभव-संपत्ति से आक्रान्त होता है उतना वह भीतर से खोखला होता है, भयभीत होता है।


उस अमलदार ने किसान को हुक्म कियाः "इस खट-खट आवाज को बन्द कर।" किसान ने अरट चलाना बन्द कर दिया। खट-खट तो बन्द हो गई लेकिन साथ में पानी भी आना बन्द हो गया। अमलदार चिढ़कर बोलाः "मैंने अरट की खट-खट आवाज बन्द करने को कहा था, पानी बन्द करने को नहीं कहा था।"

----------


## ravi chacha

"साहब मेरे ! गुस्ताखी माफ हो। पहले खट-खट होगी, बाद में पानी निकलेगा। यदि आपके घोड़े को प्यास लगी हो तो चालू खट-खट में ही उसे पुचकारकर पानी पिला दो। चालू खट-खट में ही अपना काम बना लो।"हाँ, आप भी चालू खट-खट में अपना काम बना लो। चाहे साकार में या निराकार में, जिसमें आपकी प्रीति हो उसमें मन लगा दो। इस मिथ्या जगत के आकर्षणों से बचकर संसारसागर से पार हो जाओ।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आन्तर-शुद्धि*कुछ नये लोगों को ऐसा महसूस होता है कि ज्यों-ज्यों अध्यात्मज्ञान में आगे बढ़ते हैं, साधना करते हैं त्यों-त्यों भीतर घबड़ाहट होती है, चित्त विक्षिप्त-सा बनता है। ऐसा होने का सही कारण अध्यात्म-साधना नहीं बल्कि पहले का असंयमी जीवन है, यम-नियमों का किया हुआ उल्लंघन है। इसके कारण अंतःकरण अशुद्ध हो जाता है और अशुद्ध अंतः करण में भय, चिन्ता, उद्वेग अशांति नहीं रहेंगे तो और कहाँ रहेंगे?ज्यों-ज्यों आत्मविकार बढ़ता जायेगा, जीवन जीने का सही ढंग आता जायेगा, यम-नियमों का अनुशीलन होता जायेगा, जीवन में संयम बढ़ता जायेगा त्यों-त्यों अंतःकरण शुद्ध होता जायेगा, सत्त्वप्रधान होता जायेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सत्त्वात्संजायते ज्ञानम्।
*

सत्त्वप्रधान अंतःकरण में आत्मज्ञान का उदय होता जायेगा। आत्मज्ञान के लिए आत्मविचार का अभ्यास बढ़ाना चाहिये। आत्मविचार माने शरीर, वाणी, मन, बुद्धि से परे की अवस्था में तन्मय हो जाना। उस समय जो आनंद का अनुभव होता है वही हमारा वास्तविक आत्मस्वरूप है ऐसी दृढ़ निष्ठा जमाते जाना।
शत्रु हमारे घर पर कब्जा जमा ले तो जल्दी छोड़ता नहीं। उसको भगाने के लिये कठोर कदम उठाने पड़ते हैं। वैसे ही आज तक हमारी इन्द्रियों ने मनमानी चेष्टा की है, मन ने चाहे जैसे विचारों का सेवन किया है। उस पर किसी की लगाम नहीं रही। अब उस पर अंकुश लगेगा तो वह पसन्द नहीं करेगा। अभ्यास डालना पड़ेगा विषय-विकारों को दूर करने के लिए। प्रारम्भ में मन बेचैन होगा लेकिन पुरुषार्थ जारी रखें। क्रमशः ऐसा समय आयेगा जब इन्द्रियाँ आपकी गुलामी हो जायेंगी। चित्त में स्वाभाविक शांति व सामर्थ्य प्रगट होगा। सदविचारों में रमे रहना, सदाचार का आचरण करना, आत्मानुसन्धान में मस्त रहना स्वभाव बन जायेगा। निर्भयता, निश्चिंतता और प्रसन्नता सहज साध्य होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

ध्यान व आत्मविचार करने के लिए बैठेंगे तो कभी-कभी संकल्प-विकल्पों का जोर बढ़ता हुआ मालूम पड़ेगा। सामान्य दिनचर्या के समय जितने विचार उठते हैं उससे अधिक मात्रा में विचार उठते दिखेंगे। मन को शांत करना अत्यंत दुष्कर लगेगा। कई साधकों को ऐसा अनुभव होता होगा।ऐसे प्रसंग पर मन में उठते हुए विचार व संकल्प-विकल्प दबाने की कोशिश न करें। बन्दर को शांत बनाने के लिए जबरदस्ती करने से वह और अशांत हो जाता है। संकल्प-विकल्पों के दृष्टापन का उपाय भी सहायभूत न होता हो तब सोचें कि, 'ये संकल्प-विकल्प मुझसे भिन्न नहीं। जैसे सागर में उठती हुई तरंगे जल से भिन्न नहीं, जल ही हैं, चाहे वे तरंगे कितनी भी बड़ी हों। ऐसे ही संकल्प-विकल्प कैसे भी हों, वे मुझ चैतन्य से भिन्न नहीं। मैं ही संकल्प-विकल्प रूप हो रहा हूँ।' दृढ़ता से ऐसा विवेक किया तो मन शांत होने लगेगा, संकल्प-विकल्पों का जोर टूट जायेगा, चित्त की प्रशांति-ब्रह्मभाव की मस्ती बढ़ती जायेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक तरफ स्थूल शरीर है और दूसरी तरफ सूक्ष्मता की पराकाष्ठारूप आत्मा है। इन दोनों के बीच मन है। मन की अपनी निजी सत्ता नहीं है। शरीर के साथ जुड़ता है तो मन कहलाता है और आत्मा का चिन्तन करके आत्मस्वरूप में डूबता है तो वह आत्मारूप हो जाता है।


ध्यान अथवा आत्मखोज के समय, 'मैं कौन हूँ' इस प्रश्न के द्वारा तत्त्वानुसन्धान के समय मन जिस भाव में लीन होता है उसी भावरूप हो जाता है। मन को बार-बार आत्मचिन्तन में लगाने से शरीर के साथ मिल जाने की सदियों पुरानी आदत छूटती जायेगी। मन मनरूप से मिटता जायेगा.... हम आत्मस्वरूप में जगते जायेंगे। मन का मन के रूप में नामशेष हो जाना ही उसका सर्वश्रेष्ठ कल्याण है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मा को समझो भाप जैसा और शरीर को समझो बर्फ जैसा। इन दोनों के बीच की जलरूप अवस्था है मन। भाप, जल और बर्फ तत्त्वतः तीनों एक हैं फिर भी तीनों के लक्षण व उपयोग अलग-अलग हैं। जल को गर्म करेंगे तो भाप बन जायेगा, सूक्ष्म छिद्रों से भी अपने आप गुजर जायेगा। उसको यदि ठण्डा करेंगे तो बर्फ बन जायेगा, जड़ बन जायेगा। उसको उठाने के लिए मजदूर चाहिये। इसी प्रकार मन को आत्मचिन्तन में लगायेंगे तो वह आत्माकार हो जायेगा और आनंद व मुक्ति का अनुभव करेगा। मन को शरीर के साथ जोड़कर 'मैं शरीर हूँ' ऐसी सदियों पुरानी भ्रान्त कल्पना को पुष्टि देंगे तो वह शरीररूप भासेगा, शरीर के सम्बन्धों को सत्य मानेगा और दुःखों की गहन खाई में गिरेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

जन्म से ही मन को शरीर के साथ मिल जाने की आदत है। अभ्यास के बल से मन जब आत्मचिन्तन करके आत्माकार होने लगेगा तब शरीर के साथ मिल जाने में उसे संकोच होगा। ऐसा संकोच होना ही वैराग्य है।


छोटी-से-छोटी गलती की ओर भी लापरवाह न रहो। अपनी गलती की ओर लापरवाह रहना यह तमोगुण का चिह्न है। छोटी गलती होने देंगे तो बड़ी-बड़ी गलतियाँ करने का प्रलोभन जगेगा। फिर ऐसी आदत बन जायेगी तो अपने स्वभाव को बदलना दुष्कर हो जायेगा। अतः छोटी-से-छोटी गलती को मूलतः उखाड़ फेंकने के लिये तत्पर रहो।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब लोग शक्तिपूजकक हैं। जब तक लोग हममें शारीरिक, मानसिक व आध्यात्मिक-किसी प्रकार की शक्ति को देखेंगे, उसके उपयोग से लाभ पायेंगे तब तक हमारी हस्ती को मानेंगे, आदर-मान देंगे। हममें जब ये शक्तियाँ नहीं रहेंगी, हम लोकोपयोगी नहीं रहेंगे तब लोग हमारी ओर निगाह तक नहीं डालेंगे। व्यवहार-जगत में ऐसे कई उदाहरण देख सकते हैं। अतः सावधान ! शारीरिक व मानसिक शक्तियों से परे, प्राकृतिक क्षेत्र से परे, अपने आत्मस्वरूप में जगने का अभ्यास कर लो, स्वाधीन अतःकरण बनकर सब पराधीनताओं से पार हो जाओ। मन कभी पूर्ण शांत होने वाला नहीं है। मन ही जगत है। जगत के रहते हुए, जगत के पदार्थों से, जगत की परिस्थितियों से शांति मिलने वाली नहीं है। 'हम स्वयं शांतिस्वरूप आत्मा हैं....' यह बोध होने मात्र से शांति प्राप्त होगी। जब तक यह बोध नहीं होता तब तक शांति पाने के लिए मन की चेष्टाएँ पूर्णतः सफल नहीं होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

तरंग है जीवभाव, समुद्र है ईश्वरमात्र और जल है ब्रह्मभाव। जल ही तरंग व समुद्र बना है। तरंग छोटी हो चाहे बड़ी, वह जल ही है। उसे जल बनना नहीं है। ऐसे ही जीव कैसा भी हो वह ब्रह्मरूप ही है। ब्रह्म बनने का अभ्यास नहीं करना है, केवल जानना है अपने ब्रह्मत्व को।यदि ऐसा है तो ब्रह्माभ्यास, आत्मचिन्तन व तमाम साधनाएँ करने को क्यों कहा जाता है? ठीक से समझ लेना जरूरी है कि ये सब साधनाएँ ब्रह्म बनने के लिए नहीं हैं बल्कि जीवपने का जो उल्टा अभ्यास हो गया है उसे मिटाने के लिए हैं। उल्टा अभ्यास मिट गया, जीव मिट गया तो हम ब्रह्म ही हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

जीव ईश्वर नहीं हो सकता। जीव को ईश्वर बनाने का प्रयास बेकार है। लेकिन जीव ब्रह्म तो है ही। तरंग सागर नहीं हो सकती लेकिन तरंग जलरूप तो है ही। जीव को अपने ब्रह्मत्व का स्मरण नहीं है उसका कारण है अविद्या, अज्ञान। अविद्या में आया हुआ चैतन्य जीव है और माया में आया हुआ चैतन्य ईश्वर है। जीव अविद्या के आधीन हैं लेकिन ईश्वर माया के आधीन नहीं है। ईश्वर माया के स्वामी हैं। जीव में से अविद्या को हटा दो, ईश्वर में से माया को हटा दो दोनों एकरूप ही हैं, ब्रह्म ही हैं।हमें कोई पूछे कि, 'जगत कितना बड़ा है?' तो कहें- 'साढ़े पाँच फीट का।'

----------


## ravi chacha

इस साढ़े पाँच फीट के देह को भूल जाओ तो सारा जगत गायब। प्रगाढ़ निद्रा के समय मन सो जाता है, अहंभाव नहीं रहता, देह का भान नहीं रहता तो जगत की प्रतीति भी नहीं होती। हमारे लिये जगत का अभाव हो जाता है। उस समय कोई दुःख भी नहीं रहता। जाग्रतावस्था में ही देह से अहंभाव निकाल दें तो शोक व दुःख कहाँ रहेंगे? देहभाव दूर होते ही ताजगी, आनंद, उत्साह का अनुभव होगा जो आत्मा का स्वभाव है। देहभाव हटाने के लिए 'मैं आत्मा हूँ' यह भाव लाना है। अभ्यास से शांति एवं आनंद की स्थिति सहज बन जायेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आत्मनिरीक्षण*एक शिल्पी ने अत्यंत सुन्दर मूर्ति बनायी। काम पूरा होने पर उसने मूर्ति की ओर खूब सूक्ष्मता से निहारा और फिर रोने लगा। लोग इकट्ठे हो गये। शिल्पकला को जानने वाले लोगों ने पूछाः "इतनी बढ़िया मूर्ति बनायी है। उसे देखकर रोते क्यों हो?""मैंने मूर्ति बनायी। फिर ढूँढा कि इसमें क्या कमी रह गई है, लेकिन मुझे इसमें कोई कमी नहीं दिख रही है। मुझे मेरी कोई कमी नहीं दिखती तो क्या मेरा ज्ञान यहीं रुक जायेगा? मैं इतना क्षुद्र हूँ कि मुझे अपनी कमी दिखती?"कलाकार की क्या सजगता है !

----------


## ravi chacha

अपनी कमी न दिखना यह मूर्खता है और कमी दिखानेवाले की करुणा न दिखना यह महा मूर्खता है। आपको कोई दिखाये कि आपमें यह गलती है तो आप उसको धन्यवाद दीजिये, उसको प्रणाम कीजिये। वह आपके लिए सीखने-सुधरने का, विकास करने का द्वार खोल रहा है।


अपनी कमी स्वयं ढूँढ लो और स्वीकार कर लो तो आपको प्रणाम है। धन्यवाद के पात्र हैं आप। अपनी कमी नहीं दिखती है तो उसे ढूँढिये, ढूँढने पर भी नहीं मिलती तो रोइयेः 'हमारी दृष्टि इतनी सीमित हो गई है कि अपनी कमी नहीं दिखती?'


जैसे दूसरों की कमी जल्दी दिखती है और अपना सदगुण जल्दी दिखता है ऐसे ही अपनी कमी दिखे और दूसरों के सदगुण दिखें। अपनी कमी के प्रति निराश होकर कमजोर न बनो। कमी निकालने के लिए प्रयत्नशील रहो तो उत्थान होगा।


कमी और विशेषता होती है शरीर में, मन में, अंतःकरण में। इनसे अगर सम्बन्ध-विच्छेद करने की कला आ गयी, सम्बन्ध मान लिया है वह सम्बन्ध न माने तो बेड़ा पार हो जाय

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तशुद्धि



चित्त अशुद्ध क्यों होता है? जो हो चुका उसकी स्मृति और जो नहीं है उसके चिन्तन से चित्त अशुद्ध होता है। बात जरा सूक्ष्म है। जो हो चुका वह प्रसंग, वह परिस्थिति, वह वस्तु अब उस रूप में रही नहीं। केवल हमारे स्मरण में बची है। बचपन हो चुका, पुण्य चुका, पाप हो चुका, दुःख हो चुका। सास-बहू का झगड़ा हो चुका। झगड़ा करते समय चेहरा जैसा बना था वैसा अब नहीं रहा। वह आवेश नहीं रहा। अब केवल स्मृति रही है कि चार दिन पहले झगड़ा हुआ था। नहीं रहा। अब केवल स्मृति रही है कि चार दिन पहले झगड़ा हुआ था।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब स्मृति को मान्यता देंगे, स्वीकृति देंगे तो चेहरा फिर वैसा होने लगेगा। स्मृति को मान्यता नहीं देते तो वह घटना मर गयी। चित्त पर उसका प्रभाव नहीं रहेगा।हर एक घटना की लकीरें चित्त पर खिंचती है। कैसेट में आप फिल्म का गाना भरो, मृदंग की ध्वनि भरो चाहे हरिभजन भरो लेकिन उसमें लकीरें पडेंगी। पहले जैसी साफ थी वैसी नहीं रहेगी। उसे साफ रखने के लिए क्या करें? उसमें फिल्म का गाना भी नहीं भरो, मृदंग भी नहीं और भजन भी नहीं, उसे ऐसे ही गुजरने दो।

----------


## ravi chacha

रिकार्डिंग की कैसेट तो ऐसे ही गुजर सकती है लेकिन चित्तरूपी कैसेट का ऐसे ही गुज़रना संभव नहीं है। अतः चित्त में 'अहं ब्रह्मास्मि.... तत्त्वमसि' का चिन्तन होने दो, अन्य चिन्तन से चित्त मलिन होगा लेकिन आत्मचिन्तन से शुद्ध होगा।मन कब जीवित रहता है? जब एक को छोड़कर दूसरे को पकड़ता है तब मन जीवित रहता है। मन दो मिनट के लिए छोड़ना और पकड़ना त्याग दे तो आत्म-साक्षात्कार हो जाये। केवल दो मिनट के लिये। हाँ.... उस समय बताने वाले गुरु चाहिये कि बस.....  यही है। अथवा अपनी परिपक्व समझ हो, सदगुरु से सुन रखा हो तो उस तत्त्व का बोध हो जायेगा कि हाँ, यही है। भीतर से ही स्फुरेगा। फिर हजार आदमी आपको निश्चय से हिलायें तो भी आप नहीं हिलेंगे। एक बार आपने ठीक से जान लिया तो बात पूरी हो गयी। भीतर से शक्ति का ऐसा तूफान उठता है कि जिसकी कल्पना नहीं की जा सकती।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्मृतियों और सम्बन्धी के आधार पर चित्त वस्तुओं को अपने पर अंकित करता है। अतः चित्त को निकम्मा मत छोड़ो। बेकार चित्त बन्धन की जाल बुनता रहा है। निकम्मा पतन करता है। वह बाबरा भूत है। उसको कुछ-न-कुछ बढ़िया काम देते रहो।जब तक चित्त की शुद्धि नहीं है तब तक एकान्त में जाकर बैठेंगे तो वह अपने भीतर और गहरी रेखाएँ बना लेगा। जिसके राग है उसका चिन्तन करके राग गहरा डाल देगा। जिसके साथ द्वेष है उसका चिन्तन करके राग गहरा डाल देगा। जिसके साथ द्वेष है उसका चिन्तन करके द्वेष गहरा डाल देगा। इसलिए जब किसी के साथ झगड़ा हो जाय, अशांति हो जाय, दुश्मनी हो जाय तो एकान्त में न जाकर उन्हीं को खुश करने का कार्यक्रम चालू कर दो।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिससे शत्रुता हो जाय उसी को खुश करें? हाँ..... यही तो वीरता है। यही तो पुरुषार्थ है। जिसके लिये बुरे विचार आयें उसके हित का चिन्तन करो। सोचो कि उसका भला कैसे हो, मंगल कैसे हो।


चलते-चलते पैर में काँटा घुस गया। रात को वह पीड़ा दे रहा है। अब सोचते हैं कि पैर की पीड़ा कैसे दूर हो। काँटा निकालने से ही दुःख दूर होगा, अधिक भीतर चुभाने से नहीं। इसी प्रकार किसी से टक्कर हो गयी, द्वेष हो गया और उसको ठीक करने का सोचते हो तो लगा हुआ काँटा और गहरा चुभा रहे हो। आप उसका बुरा सोच रहे हो और वह आपका बुरा सोच रहा है तो दोनों के चित्त ज्यादा अशुद्ध होंगे। दोनों को खट्टे फल खाने पड़ेंगे। आप उसका कल्याण सोचना शुरु कर दो तो आपके हृदय से शूल निकल जायेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

आप अपने शत्रु का कल्याण सोच रहे हो और वह आपका अकल्याण सोच रहा है तो वह सफल नहीं होगा। आवेश में आकर वह आपका अहित कर बैठे लेकिन आपके हृदय में उसके प्रति हित की भावना बनी रहेगी तो उसका हृदय परिवर्तन हो जायेगा। हृदय परिवर्तन नहीं होगा तो उसके पुण्य खतरे में पड़ जायेंगे। फिर प्रकृति उसे ठीक बोधपाठ सिखा देगी। यह बिल्कुल सच्ची बात है।


कोई आपके लिए बुरा सोच रहा है और आप उसका बुरा नहीं सोचते हो तो आपके चित्त में जो खुदना था वह बन्द हो गया, पटरियाँ बनना बन्द हो गया तो उसकी द्वेष की गाड़ी आपके चित्त में चलेगी नहीं। सामने वाला कैसा भी व्यवहार करे लेकिन आपके चित्त में उसकी स्वीकृति नहीं है, आप लेते ही नहीं उसके द्वेष की बात को, तो उसका द्वेष आगे चलेगा नहीं। आपने पटरियाँ बनायी ही नहीं उसके द्वेष की गाड़ी चलने के लिए।


कोई आदमी किसी के लिए फरियाद करता है या किसी से दुःखी होता है तो यह उसकी अपनी कमजोरी है। सामनेवाले का दोष नहीं। सामनेवाले की जैसी बुद्धि होगी वैसा आचरण करेगा ही। जब तक अपनी कमजोरी रहेगी तब तक परेशान करने वाला लोग कहीं-न-कहीं मिल ही जायेंगे। अतः अपने को ही ठीक करना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारे चित्त में जो व्यर्थ चिन्तन होता है वह हानिकारक है और चित्त में चिन्तन होता है जरूर। तो क्या करें? अद्वैत का चिन्तन इतना तीव्र कर दें कि व्यक्ति के नामरूप उसमें लीन हो जायँ। दुःख मिटाने का यही उपाय है, दूसरा कोई उपाय नहीं। अपने को ठीक करने के सिवाय और कोई सही उपाय नहीं।


रामजी वनवास से लौटे तो सर्वप्रथम कैकेयी के पैर पकड़े। ये महापुरुष हैं, भगवान हैं। अपना अहित करने वाले को ज्यादा प्यार करना चाहिये। हित करने वाला तो हमें अपना समझकर हित कर ही रहा है। हमार अहित करने वाला हमको पराया समझता है तभी अहित करता है। उसे प्रेम करो तो वह भी हमें अपना समझने लगेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

आपसे जो दूर हैं उनसे ऐसा व्यवहार करो कि उन्हें दूरी न लगे। आपके जो निकट हैं उनके प्रति ऐसी समझ रखो कि उनकी निकटता की आसक्ति न रहे। चित्त में दूरीवालों के प्रति द्वेष की रेखाएँ न पड़ें और निकटवालों की निकटता की आसक्ति न घुसे। इससे चित्त की विश्रांति होगी। विश्रांति से सामर्थ्य आयेगा। सामर्थ्य से परम स्वातंत्र्य के द्वार खुल जायेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मसंयम

वासनाक्षय, मनोनाश और बोध-ये तीन चीजें जिसने सिद्ध कर ली वह पुरुष जीवन्मुक्त हो जाता है।


वासनाक्षय के लिये ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन अनिवार्य है। कैसा भी योगाभ्यास करने वाला साधक हो, धारणा, ध्यान, त्राटक आदि करता हो लेकिन यदि वह ब्रह्मचर्य का आदर नहीं करता, संयम नहीं करता तो उसका योग सिद्ध नहीं होगा। साधना से लाभ तो होता ही है लेकिन ब्रह्मचर्य के बिना उसमें पूर्ण सफलता नहीं मिलती। जो लोग 'संभोग से समाधि' वाली बातों में आ गये हैं वे सब रोये हैं। संभोग से समाधि नहीं होती, संभोग से सत्यानाश होता है साधना का। बड़े-बड़े योगी भी संभोग की ओर गये हैं तो उनका पतन हुआ है फिर भोगी की क्या बात करें? संभोग से यदि समाधि उपलब्ध होती तो करोड़ों मनुष्य कर ही रहे हैं, कीट-पतंग जैसा जीवन बिता रहे हैं। समाधि किसकी लगी? आज तक इस प्रकार किसी को समाधि न लगी है न कभी लगेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

राम के सुख के बाद संसार में यदि अधिक-से-अधिक आकर्षण का केन्द्र है तो वह काम का सुख है। शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस और गन्ध इन पाँचों विषयों में स्पर्श का आकर्षण बहुत खतरनाक है। व्यक्ति को कामसुख बहुत जल्दी नीचे ले आता है। बड़े-बड़े राजा-महाराजा-सत्ताधारी उस काम-विकार के आगे तुच्छ हो जाते हैं। काम-सुख के लिये लोग अन्य सब सुख, धन, वैभव, पद-प्रतिष्ठा कुर्बान करने के लिये तैयार हो जाते हैं। इतना आकर्षण है काम-सुख का। राम के सुख को प्राप्त करने के लिए साधक को इस आकर्षण से अपने चित्त को दृढ़ पुरुषार्थ करके बचाना चाहिये।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस व्यक्ति में थोड़ा-बहुत भी संयम है, ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करता है वह धारणा-ध्यान के मार्ग में जल्दी आगे बढ़ जायेगा। लेकिन जिसके ब्रह्मचर्य का कोई ठिकाना नहीं ऐसे व्यक्ति के आगे साक्षात् भगवान श्रीकृष्ण आ जायें, भगवान विष्णु आ जायें, ब्रह्माजी आ जायें, माँ अम्बाजी आ जायें, सब मिलकर उपदेश करें फिर भी उसके विक्षिप्त चित्त में आत्मज्ञान का अमृत ठहरेगा नहीं। जैसे धन कमाने के लिए भी धन चाहिये, शांति पाने के लिये भी शांति चाहिये, अक्ल बढ़ाने के लिये भी अक्ल चाहिये, वैसे ही आत्म-खजाना पाने के लिये भी आत्मसंयम चाहिये। ब्रह्मचर्य पूरे साधना-भवन की नींव है। नींव कच्ची तो भवन टिकेगा कैसे?

----------


## ravi chacha

मनोनाश और वासनाक्षय

ब्रह्मविद्या के अधिकारी दो प्रकार के होते हैं-


कृत उपासक। अकृत उपासक।


कृत उपासक
जो अधिकारी साधक उपासना द्वारा अपने उपास्य देवता का साक्षात्कार होने तक तत्त्वज्ञान या ब्रह्मविद्या आत्मसात् करने के लिए प्रवृत्त होता है वह कृत उपासक कहलाता है। ऐसे कृत उपासक साधकों का वासनाक्षय और मनोनाश तत्त्वज्ञान होने के पूर्व ही उपासना द्वारा काफी मात्रा में सिद्ध हो जाता है। अतः तत्त्वज्ञान होने के बाद उनको जीवनमुक्ति सहज सिद्ध हो जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो अधिकारी साधक किसी प्रकार की उपासना किये बिना तत्त्वज्ञान या ब्रह्मविद्या आत्मसात् करने के लिये प्रवृत्त होता है वह अकृत उपासक कहलाता है। आजकल प्रायः सब जिज्ञासु साधक अकृत उपासक ही देखे जाते हैं। तत्त्वज्ञान की महिमा सुनकर उसकी प्राप्ति के लिए उत्सुक हो जाते हैं। असम्प्रज्ञात समाधियोग के बिना ही ऐसे साधक जड़-चेतन का विवेक करके कुछ समय के लिये मनोनाश एवं वासनाक्षय का पुरुषार्थ करते हैं। शमदमादि साधनों से श्रवण, मनन व निदिध्यासन का संपादन करते हैं। इस प्रकार क्रमशः तमाम सांसारिक बन्धनों का नाश करने वाले तत्त्वज्ञान को प्राप्त कर लेते हैं। इस तत्त्वज्ञान के द्वारा वे अविद्याग्रंथि, सन्देह, कर्म, जन्म और मरणादि सब बन्धनों से आखिर में मुक्त हो जाते हैं लेकिन अभी उनको जीवन्मुक्तावस्था प्राप्त नहीं होती।

----------


## ravi chacha

कठ एवं मुण्डकोपनिषद् के मंत्रों से भी सिद्ध होता है कि जो पुरुष हृदयरूपी गुहा में ब्रह्मरूप चैतन्य का साक्षात्कार करता है वह अविद्याग्रंथि और हृदयग्रंथि का नाश करके, सब सन्देहों को निर्मूल करके प्रारब्ध कर्म के सिवाय संचित व क्रियमाण कर्मों का नाश करता है। मन का निरोध होने पर जिस पुरुष को सदा पवित्र रहने वाले आत्मा का साक्षात्कार होता है.... आकाशरूप हृदयगुफा में स्थित सच्चिदानंदस्वरूप ब्रह्म का साक्षात्कार होता है उसके सब मनोरथ सिद्ध होते हैं। वह ऐसे पद को पाता है जहाँ से वापस लौटना नहीं पड़ता। उसका पुनर्जन्म नहीं होता।

----------


## ravi chacha

दूसरे उपनिषद् भी आत्मज्ञान के द्वारा सब बन्धनों से निवृत्ति की हिमायत करते हैं। इन बन्धनों से निवृत्ति माने विदेहमुक्ति। तत्त्वज्ञान होते ही विदेहमुक्ति माने देह होते हुए भी मुक्ति सिद्ध होती है क्योंकि तत्त्वज्ञान से पहले अविद्या से कल्पित अविद्या-ग्रंथि आदि बन्धन रहते हैं और तत्त्वज्ञान से अविद्या का नाश, अज्ञान का नाश होने से बन्धनों का भी नाश हो जाता है। आत्मज्ञान से एक बार नष्ट हुए अविद्या व उसके कार्यरूप बन्धन पुनः उत्पन्न नहीं होते। तत्त्वज्ञान को ढँकनेवाले कारणों के अभाव से विद्वान पुरुष के लिये तत्त्वज्ञान अपना स्वभावसिद्ध स्वरूप बन जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मनोनाश और वासनाक्षय*
अकृत उपासक में से तत्त्वज्ञान सिद्ध करके बने हुए आत्मज्ञानी ने प्रारम्भ में तत्त्वज्ञान की प्राप्ति के लिये कुछ समय के लिये मनोनाश व वासनाक्षय किया था। लेकिन उसके लिये दृढ़ अभ्यास के अभाव से, भोग देने वाले प्रारब्ध कर्मों के कारण से मन व वासना पुनः प्रकट होते हैं। इसलिए अकृत उपासक में से तत्त्वज्ञानी बने हुए पुरुष को तत्त्वज्ञान प्राप्त करने के लिए यद्यपि पुनः पुरुषार्थ नहीं करना पड़ता लेकिन मनोनाश व वासनाक्षय के लिये पुरुषार्थ अवश्य करना पड़ता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मनोनाश क्या है?
श्रीयोगवाशिष्ठ महारामायण में मुनिशार्दूल महाराज वशिष्ठजी कहते हैं- "हे रघुकुलतिलक श्रीराम ! साक्षी आत्मा की उपाधिरूप मन को साक्षी आत्मा से अलग करके साक्षी आत्मा होना यह मनोनाश है"


मन का नाश करने के दो उपाय हैं- योग और ज्ञान।


योग माने सब वृत्तियों के निरोधरूप असम्प्रज्ञात समाधि। इस असम्प्रज्ञात समाधि की प्राप्ति सम्प्रज्ञात समाधि से होती है। सम्प्रज्ञात समाधि आत्माकार वृत्तियों के प्रवाहयुक्त अंतःकरण से साक्षी चैतन्य का अनुभव होता है। असम्प्रज्ञात समाधि में तमाम वृत्तियों का निरोध हो जाने से अंतःकरण शांत हो जाता है। वृत्तिसहित अंतःकरण शुद्ध साक्षीस्वरूप हो जाता है। दोनों समाधियों में इतना ही भेद है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वासना का क्षय कैसे होता है**?*
वासना के स्वरूप को जाने बिना वासना का नाश नहीं हो सकता। वासनाक्षय करने से पहले वासना का स्वरूप जान लेना आवश्यक है। वासना का स्वरूप बताते हुए श्री वशिष्ठजी महाराज कहते हैं-
"अपने अपने देश, काल, आचार तथा कुलधर्म में, अपने स्वभाव में जो अच्छे या बुरे शब्द हैं उनमें जीव का अभिमान होता है। इस अभिमान की दृढ़ भावना से आगे-पीछे का विचार किये बना पदार्थों का ग्रहण किया जाता है। इस ग्रहण से जो सूक्ष्म संस्कार उत्पन्न होते हैं उन्हें 'वासना' कहते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

वासना के प्रकार
वासनाएँ दो प्रकार की होती हैं- शुभ वासना और अशुभ वासना। शुभवासनाएँ तत्त्वज्ञान के साधनरूप हैं और अशुभ वासनाएँ तत्त्वज्ञान की बाधक हैं।


लोकवासनाः 'संसार में मुझे इस प्रकार चलना चाहिये जिससे लोग मेरी निन्दा न करें। सब लोग सदा मेरी वाहवाही करें। सब लोग मुझे अच्छा मानें' – इन असम्भावित बातों में अभिमान रखना यह लोकवासना कहलाती है। इस लोकवासना की तृप्ति होना बड़ा कठिन है। मर्यादा पुरुषोत्तम श्रीराम और पूर्ण पुरुषोत्तम श्रीकृष्ण जैसे अवतारी महापुरुषों की प्रशंसा भी सब लोगों ने सदा के लिये नहीं की। ऐसी महान विभूतियों की निन्दा करने वाले लोग भी थे। साक्षात् ईश्वर की स्तुति भी सब लोग नहीं करते तो जीव की क्या बात करें? ऐसी लोकवासना मोक्ष की साधक नहीं बल्कि साधक है। इसलिए यह अशुभ या मलिन वासना कहलाती है।


शास्त्रवासनाः शास्त्रवासना तीन प्रकार की होती हैः


शास्त्रों के पठन-पाठन की वासनाः मैं हररोज अमुक शास्त्र का वचन अवश्य करूँगा ही... अमुक पाठ किये बिना भोजन नहीं करूँगा... अमुक वाचन-पठन किये बिना सोऊँगा नहीं... ऐसा अभिमान होना यह शास्त्र के पठन-पाठन की वासना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

लेकिन सावधान ! यहाँ खास याद रहे कि साधक को साधनाकाल में अन्य स्थूल वासनाओं से मुक्त होने के लिए शास्त्रवचन-पठन-मनन को अपनाना अति आवश्यक है। स्थूल पदार्थों के पीछे भागते चित्त को वापस खींचने से लिये, शुद्ध करने के लिये, शांत करने के लिये ऐसी शास्त्रवासना का स्वीकार करना आवश्यक ही नहीं, अनिवार्य है। परन्तु जब वह साधक मुमुक्षु बनता है, मुक्ति की तीव्र आकांक्षा वाला बनता है, परमात्मा के दिव्य प्रेम में सराबोर होता है तब उसके लिये ऐसे नियम बाधक बनते हैं। अपरिपक्व मनमुख साधक यदि अकाल ही शास्त्र के पठन-पाठन, चिन्तन-मनन की वासना को छोड़ दे और अन्य वासनाओं में घसीटा जाय तो यह उसके लिये बड़ी हानि है।
सदगुरु के सान्निध्य में रहने वाले गुरुमुख साधक का समय जब ठीक से परिपक्व होता है तब सदगुरु उस उत्तम जिज्ञासु मुमुक्षु साधक की शास्त्रवासना भी छुड़ाते हैं। भारद्वाज मुनि को शास्त्र के पठन-पाठन की वासना थी। इन्द्र ने उनको मोक्ष की बाधक इस अशुभ या मलिन वासना से मुक्त किया था।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अधिक शास्त्रों के वाचन की वासनाः

अपनी समझ या अपने मन्तव्य की पुष्टि करने के लिये बहुत सारे शास्त्रों को पढ़कर प्रमाण इकट्ठे करते रहना, अपने सिद्धान्त का प्रतिपादन करने के लिए बहुत सारे शास्त्रों के सन्दर्भ इकट्ठे करना यह इस प्रकार की शास्त्रवासना है। दुर्वासा को ऐसी शास्त्रवासना थी। स्वर्ग में इन्द्र की सभा में नारद मुनि ने उनको उपहासजनक शब्द कहकर उनकी यह वासना छुड़ायी थी।*

----------


## ravi chacha

शास्त्रविहित कर्मों के अनुष्ठान की वासनाः



'मैं शास्त्रों के निर्देशानुसार ही कर्म करूँगा।.... शास्त्रविहित कर्मों के अमुक अनुष्ठान करने का मेरा अटल नियम है....' इस प्रकार का अभिमान होना यह उपरोक्त किस्म की वासना है।


शास्त्रों में कहा गया है कि यज्ञयाग शुभ और पवित्र स्थान में करना चाहिए। निदाघ नामक राजा को शास्त्रविहित कर्मों के अनुष्ठान की वासना थी। यज्ञ के लिए पवित्र स्थान खोज करने में उन्होंने पूरी पृथ्वी छान मारी लेकिन उन्हें कोई स्थान पवित्र न लगा। हर स्थान में कुछ-न-कुछ अशुद्धि दिखी। अतः उन्होंने वृक्षों पर एक मंच तैयार करवाया और उस पर यज्ञविधि का प्रारम्भ किया। दुराग्रह भरी प्रवृत्ति मलिन वासना है। उस समय विभु ऋषि ने वहाँ आकर निदाघ राजा को उनके मोक्ष में बाधक बनने वाली उस मलिन वासना से छुड़ाकर शुभ वासना में प्रवृत्त किया।


इस प्रकार ये तीन प्रकार की शास्त्रवासनाएँ अनेक क्लेशों से युक्त एवं मोक्ष की विरोधी हैं तथा अभिमान के कारण हैं। फलतः वे जीव के पुनर्जन्म का कारण बनती है। अतः लोकवासना की तरह यह शास्त्रवासना भी मलिन होने के कारण त्याज्य है।

----------


## ravi chacha

देहावासनाः देहावासना भी तीन प्रकार की हैः


देह में आत्मशुद्धि की देहवासनाः अपने को देह मानकर जीवन जीना। 'यह जो हाड़-मांस की देह दिखती है वही देह मैं हूँ....' ऐसी देहात्मबुद्धि से रहना इस प्रकार की देहावासना है। विरोचन राजा को यह वासना थी। उनके सम्प्रदाय वालों में, चार्वाक आदि में अभी तक यह वासना देखी जाती है। जो लोग इस स्थूल शरीर के लालन-पालन में लगे रहते हैं, उसी का शृंगार करते हैं, मृत्यु के बाद भी उसको सुरक्षित रखने का इन्तजाम करते हैं, देह को कब्र में दफनाते हैं उन लोगों में यह देहात्मबुद्धि की वासना है।


प्यारे साधकों ! ईमानदारी अपने भीतर भी जरा-सा झाँक लो। हम भी इन्हीं लोगों की भीड़ में तो नहीं हैं? हम भी अपने को देह तो नहीं मान रहे हैं? अगर मान रहे हैं तो यह गलती सुधारने के उपाय में शीघ्र ही लग जाओ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देह में गुणाधान की देहवासनाः शरीर में गुणों का सम्पादन करने की वासना। यह वासना दो प्रकार की हैः लौकिक और शास्त्रोक्त।


लौकिक गुणाधान की देहवासनाः शरीर में, इन्द्रियों में अमुक गुण विकसित करने की वासना। जैसे गायक लोग अपना स्वरमाधुर्य बढ़ाने के लिये, वाणी मधुर बनाने के लिये औषधियों का सेवन करते हैं।


शास्त्रोक्त गुणाधान की देहवासनाः गंगा आदि पवित्र नदियों में स्नान करना, शालिग्राम आदि की पूजा करना, विविध तीर्थों का जल ग्रहण करना, इनके द्वारा अपने में गुणों का आरोपण करना और उन गुणों का अभिमान रखना यह शास्त्रोक्त गुणाधान की देहवासना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

देह में से दोषों की निवृत्ति की देहवासनाः शरीर में से दोषों को दूर करने की वासना। यह वासना भी दो प्रकार की हैः लौकिक व शास्त्रोक्त।


लौकिक दोषनिवृत्ति की देहवासनाः डॉक्टर, हकीम, वैद्य के द्वारा औषधादि लेकर शरीर के रोगों की निवृत्ति करके तन्दुरुस्त रहना यह लौकिक दोषानिवृत्ति की देहवासना है। रामकृष्ण परमहंस में इस वासना का अभाव था इसलिये उन्होंने अपने गले के कैन्सर को दूर करने की कोई चेष्टा नहीं की।


शास्त्रोक्त दोष-निवृत्ति की देहवासनाः स्नान, आचमन इत्यादि द्वारा अशुद्धि, अपवित्रता की निवृत्ति करना यह शास्त्रोक्त दोषनिवृत्ति की देहवासना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार मलिन रूप से प्रसिद्ध ऐसी लोकवासना, शास्त्रवासना और देहवासना, उनके प्रकार, पेटा प्रकार, उप पेटा प्रकार सहित हमने देखी। अज्ञानीजन उन वासनाओं को प्रयत्नपूर्वक ग्रहण करते हैं और मुमुक्षु साधकों के लिये, जिनके हृदय में परमात्म-प्राप्ति की तड़प जग गई है, हृदय में प्रेम में उमड़ रहा है ऐसे विरले साधकों के लिये, आत्मज्ञान-प्राप्ति हेतु ये वासनाएँ विघ्नरूप हैं। ज्ञातज्ञेय विद्वान पुरुष को भी ज्ञान में स्थिति करने में ये वासनाएँ विघ्नरूप हैं।


ये सब वासनाएँ बाह्य है। छल, कपट, अभिमान आदि तथा भगवद् गीता के सोलहवें अध्याय में बतायी हुई आसुरी संपत्ति आदि सब आन्तरिक वासनाएँ हैं। अधिकारी साधक को चाहिए कि सब अनर्थों के मूल समान इन मलिन वासनाओं का नाश करने के लिए दृढ़ पुरुषार्थ करे।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री वाशिष्ठजी महाराज कहते हैं- "हे रघुनाथ ! लोकवासना, शास्त्रवासना और देहवासना, ये तीनों 'विषय वासना' कहलाती हैं। उन तीनों का त्याग करके, काम-क्रोधादि आसुरी संपत्तियों का हनन करके मैत्री, करुणा, मुदिता और उपेक्षादि शुभ वासनाओं का सम्पादन करके आत्मस्थ होकर रहो।"


ॐ....! ॐ......!ॐ......!ॐ.....!!!
क्यों? करोगे न हिम्मत ? बार-बार इन शास्त्र-वचनों को विचारकर अपने जन्मसिद्ध अधिकार गुणातीत स्वरूप में जगने का दृढ़ संकल्प करना। विजय तुम्हारी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हजार विघ्न-बाधाएँ आयें, घबड़ाओ मत। बीस हजार बाधाएँ आने पर भी एडीसन हताश निराश नहीं हुआ और उसने विद्युत बल्ब की खोज कर ली।... तो तुम परमात्मा के रास्ते उत्साहहीन कभी मत होना। तुम्हें जो प्रकाश मिलेगा वह विद्युत के प्रकाश से निराला प्रकाश होगा।


ओ परमात्म-प्रकाश, शाश्वत-प्रकाश पाने वाले पथिक ! कमर कस। आगे चल.... आगे बढ़....! शाबाश.... वीर ! शाबाश....!! अपने को संसारी लोगों की नजर से मत तौल। ॐ...!ॐ...!!....!!!

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐ
अपना अहंकार इतना पिघला दो कि आप शून्य हो जाओ अथवा अपने अहं को इतना व्यापक कर दो, इतने महान् बन जाओ कि आपसे बाहर दूसरा कुछ बचे नहीं, देहदृष्टि रहे ही नहीं। पूर्ण और शून्य दोनों पारमार्थिक दृष्टि से एक ही हैं।


ॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐ
अपनी बुद्धि जन्म-मृत्यु के समर्थन में मत लगाओ। बुद्धि इसमें लगाओ कि, आत्मा नित्य, शुद्ध-बुद्ध, मुक्त चिदानन्द है और वही मैं हूँ।


हरेक वस्तु में पाँच भाव रहते हैं- अस्ति, भाति, प्रिय, नाम, व रूप। अस्ति = है। भाति = जानने में आता है। प्रिय = प्रियता। ये तीन सर्व में समान रूप से हैं और नाम व रूप हर वस्तु में अलग अलग हैं। सबमें से नाम व रूप का बाध कर दें तो अस्ति, भाति, प्रिय सर्व में समान रहेगा। वह हम सबका स्वरूप है।


अपने नामरूप व सारे जगत के नामरूप का बाध करके सर्वत्र आत्मस्वरूप की प्रतीति करते रहना यह श्रेष्ठ योग है।


ॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐ
सबसे श्रेष्ठ कर्म क्या है? सारे ब्रह्माण्ड को स्वयं से अभिन्न देखो। अपने को सबसे न्यारा देखो। जैसे मलत्याग करने के बाद सोचते नहीं कि उस मल का क्या हुआ, वह कहाँ गया? इसी प्रकार आत्मस्वरूप में जगने के बाद शरीर, मन आदि का क्या हुआ इसका विचार ही नहीं करना है। उनका आत्यंतिक लय करना है। विचार वही होकर रहो। अन्य कुछ बनोगे तो दुःखी होगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

*शाबाश धीर ! शाबाश !*धीर परिणाम में मंगल पर, अपने स्वरूप पर दृष्टि रखता है, कष्ट-तपश्चर्या-श्रम पर नजर नहीं रखता। कर्तृत्व पर नजर नहीं, कर्ता के अधिष्ठान पर नजर रखता है। मन्दबुद्धि तत्काल लाभ को देखता है, तुच्छ क्षणिक लाभ से प्रभावित होकर परम लाभ खो बैठता है। मन्द की वृत्ति दूसरे की चर्चा में, भूत-भैरव, मकान-दुकान, बहू-बेटी-बेटा, नाती-पोती, मतलब कि बहिरंग चर्चा में उलझी जाती रहती है। फलतः मन्द अपना भाव भी मन्द कर देता है। धीर परम लाभ पर दृष्टि रखते हुए तुच्छ लाभों की लापरवाही कर देता है।
सत्य प्रादेशिक या तात्कालिक नहीं होता, अनादि अनन्त होता है। सत्य पाने के लिए संयम और सजगता रूपी तप किया जाता है, व्यक्तित्व का होम किया जाता है। व्यक्तित्व बाधित होना आवश्यक होता है। जो अपने छोटे-से-छोटे सुख का, ऐन्द्रिक तृप्ति का त्याग न कर सके वह मन्द है। खाने-पीने-पहनने-रहने की चिन्ता उन्हीं को सताती है जो मन्द हैं। अतः साधक मन्द व्यक्तियों के साथ अपनी तुलना न करे।
*धीयं रति इति धीरः ।*
जो बुद्धि को अपने पास रखता है, मनोवृत्ति के प्रवाह में बह नहीं जाता वह धीर है। शाबाश धीर ! शाबाश...!!

----------


## ravi chacha

सरलता, स्नेह, साहस,
धैर्य, उत्साह एवं तत्परता
जैसे गुणों से सुसज्जित तथा
दृष्टि को 'बहुजनहिताय....
बहुजनसुखाय....' बनाकर सबमें
सर्वेश्वर को निहारने से ही आप
महान बन सकोगे।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

हिलनेवाली, मिटनेवाली
कुर्सियों के लिए छटपटाना
एक सामान्य बात है, जबकि
परमात्मप्राप्ति के लिए छटपटाकर
अचल आत्मदेव में स्थित होना
निराली ही बात है।
यह बुद्धिमानों का काम है।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

मन को
फूलों की तरह
सुंदर रखो ताकि
भगवान की
पूजा में लग सके।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

हे वत्स !
उठ.... ऊपर उठ।
प्रगति के सोपान एक के बाद एक
तय करता जा।
दृढ़ निश्चय कर कि
'अब अपना जीवन
दिव्यता की तरफ लाऊँगा।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

निःस्वार्थता, लोभरहित एवं
निष्कामता मनुष्य को
देवत्व प्रदान करती हैं। जबकि
स्वार्थ और लोभ मनुष्य को
मनुष्यता से हटाकर
दानवता जैसी दुःखदायी
योनियों में भटकाते हैं।
जहाँ स्वार्थ है वहाँ आदमी
असुर हो जाता है। जबकि
निःस्वार्थता और निष्कामता से
उसमें सुरत्व जाग उठता है।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

कर्तव्यपरायणता की
राह पर आगे बढ़ो।
विषय-विलास, विकारों से दूर
रहकर, उमंग से कदम बढ़ाओ।
जप, ध्यान करो।
सदगुरु के सहयोग से
सुषुप्त शक्तियों की जगाओ।
कब तक दीन-हीन, अशांत
होकर तनाव में तलते रहोगे?
ॐॐॐॐॐ

दो औषधियों का मेल
आयुर्वेद का योग है। दो अंकों
का मेल गणित का योग है।
चित्तवृत्ति का निरोध
यह पातंजलि का योग है परंतु
सब परिस्थितियों में सम रहना
भगवान श्रीकृष्ण की गीता का
'समत्व योग' है।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

पहले अमृत जैसा पर
बाद में विष से भी बदतर हो,
वह विकारों का सुख है।
प्रारंभ में कठिन लगे,
दुःखद लगे, बाद में
अमृत से भी बढ़कर हो,
वह भक्ति का सुख है।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

जैसे किसी सेठ या
बड़े साहब से मिलने जाने पर
अच्छे कपड़े पहनकर
जाना पड़ता है,
वैसे ही बड़े-में-बड़ा जो
परमात्मा है, उससे मिलने के
लिए अंतःकरण इच्छा, वासना से
रहित, निर्मल होना चाहिए।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

जिसके जीवन में
समय का मूल्य नहीं,
कोई उच्च लक्ष्य नहीं, उसका
जीवन बिना स्टियरींग की गाड़ी
जैसा होता है। साधक अपने
एक-एक श्वास की कीमत
समझता है, अपनी हर चेष्टा का
यथोचित मूल्यांकन करता है।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

क्या तुमने
आज किसी की कुछ सेवा की है?
यदि नहीं तो आज का दिन
तुमने व्यर्थ खो दिया। यदि
किसी की कुछ सेवा की है तो
सावधान रहो, मन में कहीं
अहंकार न आ जाय।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

कभी भी कोई भी कार्य
आवेश में आकर न करो।
विचार करना चाहिए कि
इसका परिणाम क्या होगा?
गुरुदेव अगर सुनें या जानें तो
क्या होगा? विवेकरूपी चौकीदार
जागता रहेगा तो बहुत सारी
विपदाओं से, पतन के प्रसंगों से
ऐसे ही बच जाओगे।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

अतीत का शोक और
भविष्य की चिंता
क्यों करते हो?
हे प्रिय !
वर्तमान में साक्षी, तटस्थ और
प्रसन्नात्मा होकर जीयो....
ॐॐॐॐॐ

हे परम पावन प्रभु !
अंतःकरण को
मलिन करनेवाली स्वार्थ व
संकीर्णता की
सब क्षुद्र भावनाओं से
हम सभी ऊपर उठें।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

जैसे बीज की साधना
वृक्ष होने के सिवाय और
कुछ नहीं,
उसी प्रकार जीव की साधना
आत्मस्वरूप को जानने के सिवाय
और कुछ नहीं।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

तुम्हारे जीवन में
जितना संयम और वाणी में
जितनी सच्चाई होगी, उतनी ही
तुम्हारी और तुम जिससे
बात करते हो उसकी
आध्यात्मिक उन्नति होगी।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

अपने दोषों को खोजो।
जो अपने दोष देख सकता है,वह
कभी-न-कभी उन दोषों को
दूर करने के लिए भी
प्रयत्नशील होगा ही।
ऐसे मनुष्य की
उन्नति निश्चित है।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

आप महापुरुषों के
आभामंडल में आते हो तो
आपमें उच्च विचारों का प्रवाह
शुरू हो जाता है और
संस्कारहीन लोगों के आभामंडल में
जाते हो तो आपमें
तुच्छ विचारों का प्रवाह
शुरू हो जाता है।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

जिस मनुष्य ने भगवत्प्रेमी
संतो के चरणों की धूल
कभी सिर पर नहीं चढ़ायी, वह
जीता हुआ भी मुर्दा है।
वह हृदय नहीं, लोहा है,
जो भगवान के
मंगलमय नामों का
श्रवण-कीर्तन करने पर भी
पिघलकर उन्हीं की ओर
बह नहीं जाता।
-          श्रीमदभागवत
ॐॐॐॐॐ

जो दूसरों का
दुःख नहीं हरता, उसका
अपना दुःख नहीं मिटता और
जो दूसरों के
दुःख हरने में लग जाता है,
उसका अपना दुःख टिकता नहीं।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

कपट का आश्रय लेने से
अंतःकरण मलिन होता है और
सत्य का आश्रय लेने से
अंतःकरण में
सिंह जैसा बल आ जाता है।
अतः कर्म में पुरुषार्थ और
विवेक के साथ सच्चाई को
सदैव साथ रखो।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

बहते संसार के
सुख-दुःख,
आकर्षण-विकर्षण में
चट्टान की नाईं
सम,निर्लिप्त रहना ही बहादुरी है।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

आप अन्य लोगों से
जैसा व्यवहार करते हैं
वैसा ही घूम-फिरकर
आपके पास आता है। इसलिए
दूसरों से भलाई का व्यवहार करो।
वह भलाई कई गुनी होकर
वापस लौटेगी।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

ईश्वर को पाने के लिए
कोई मजदूरी नहीं करनी पड़ती,
सिर्फ कला समझनी पड़ती है।
मुक्ति के लिए
कोई ज्यादा मेहनत नहीं है।
नश्वर का सदुपयोग और
शाश्वत में प्रीति – ये दो ही
छोटे से काम हैं।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

बैल किसान की बात मानता है।
घोड़ा घुड़सवार की
बात मानता है।
कुत्ता या गधा भी अपने
मालिक की बात मानता है। परंतु
जो मनुष्य किन्हीं
ब्रह्मवेत्ता को अपने सदगुरु के रूप
में तो मानता है लेकिन
उनकी बात नहीं मानता
वह तो इन प्राणियों से भी
गया-बीता है।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

कितने भी फैशन बदलो, कितने भी
मकान बदलो, कितने भी नियम
बदलो लेकिन दुःखों का अंत
होने वाला नहीं। दुःखों का अंत
होता है बुद्धि को बदलने से। जो
बुद्धि शरीर को मैं मानती है और
संसार में सुख ढूँढती है, उसी बुद्धि
को परमात्मा को मेरा मानने में और
परमात्म-सुख लेने में लगाओ तो
आनंद-ही-आनंद है,
माधुर्य-ही-माधुर्य है...
ॐॐॐॐॐ

गुरु की
सीख माने वह शिष्य है।
अपने मन में जो आता है, वह तो
अज्ञानी, पामर, कुत्ता, गधा भी
युगों से करता आया है। आप तो
गुरुमुख बनिये,
शिष्य बनिये।
ॐॐॐॐॐ
वसंत ऋतु (अप्रैल-मई) चैत्र-वैशाखः
खाने योग्यः गेहूँ, मूँग, चावल, पुराने जौ, तिल का तेल, परवल, सूरन, सहजन, सुआ, मेथी, बैंगन, ताजी नरम मूली, अदरक आदि।
न खाने योग्यः पचने में भारी, शीत, अम्ल, स्निग्ध व मधुर द्रव्य जैसे – गुड़, दही, टमाटर, पालक, पेठा, ककड़ी, खीरा, खरबूजा, तरबूज, केला, बेर, खजूर, नारियल, कटहल, अंजीर, बेलफल, गन्ने का रस, सूखे मेवे, मिठाई, दूध से बने पदार्थ आदि।
ग्रीष्म ऋतु (जून-जुलाई) ज्येष्ठ-आषाढ़ः
खाने योग्यः मधुर, सुपाच्य, जलीय, ताजा, स्निग्ध व शीत गुणयुक्ता गेहूँ, चावल, सत्तू, दूध, घी, लौकी, पेठा, गिल्की, परवल, करेला, चौलाई, पालक, धनिया, पुदीना, ककड़ी, नींबू, अंगूर, खरबूजा, नारियल, अनार, केला, आम आदि।
न खाने योग्यः नमकीन, खट्टा, रूखा, मिर्च-मसालेदार, तला। दही, अमचूर, अचार, इमली, आलू, बैंगन, मटर, चना, टमाटर, गोभी, भिंडी आदि भारी, वायुकारक सब्जियाँ। गरम मसाला, हरी या लाल मिर्च व अदरक अधिक नहीं। छाछ (जीरा, धनिया, सौंफ व मिश्री मिलायी हुई ताजी छाछ ले सकते हैं)।
वर्षा ऋतु (अगस्त-सितम्बर) श्रावण-भाद्रपदः
खाने योग्यः हल्का, ताजा, स्निग्ध, अम्ल रसयुक्त। गेहूँ, मूँग, पुराने जौ, सहजन, परवल, दूधी, सूरन, तोरई, गिल्की, बथुआ, मेथी, पालक, जामुन, अनार, काली द्राक्ष (सूखी), अदरक, लहसुन, हल्दी, सोंठ, पीपरामूल, अजवाईन, इलायची, जीरा, स्याहजीरा, लौंग, तिल का तेल आदि। लघु भोजन, उपवास हितकरा।
न खाने योग्यः गरिष्ठ भोजन, उड़द, चना, अरहर, चौलाई, आलू, केला, आम, अंकुरित अनाज, मैदा, मिठाई, मट्ठा, शीतपेय, आइसक्रीम आदि।
शरद ऋतु (अक्तूबर-नवम्बर) आश्विन-कार्तिकः
खाने योग्यः शीत गुणयुक्त, हलके, कसैले, कड़वे, मीठे पदार्थ। साठी के चावल, गेहूँ, जौ, मूँग, परवल, पेठा, लौकी (घीया), तेरई, चौलाई, पालक, गाजर, आँवला, अनार, पके केले, जामुन, मौसम्मी, सेब, अंजीर, गन्ना, नारियल, जीरा, धनिया, सौंफ। विशेष- गाय का दूध, घी, चावल की खीर, मक्खन-मिश्री व किशमिश, काली द्राक्षा।
न खाने योग्यः तले, तीखे, खट्टे – दही, खट्टी छाछ (ग्रीष्मानुसार), नमकीन, गर्म तासीर वाले व गरिष्ठ पदार्थ, हींग, लाल मिर्च, तिल व सरसों का तेल, बाजरा, मक्का, उड़द की दाल, मूँगफली, अदरक, लहसुन, प्याज, इमली, पुदीना, ककड़ी, मेथी, भिंडी, बैंगन आदि। भरपेट भोजन वर्जित।
हेमन्त ऋतु (दिसम्बर-जनवरी) मार्गशीर्ष-पौष व शिशिर ऋतु (फरवरी-मार्च) माघ-फाल्गुनः
खाने योग्यः मौसमी फल व शाक, दूध, रबडी, घी, मक्खन, मट्ठा, शहद, उड़द, खजूर, तिल, खोपरा, मेथी, पीपर, सूखे मेवे, कच्चे चने (चबा-चबाकर), मूँगफली, गुड़, गाजर, केला, शकरकंद, सिंघाड़ा, आँवला आदि। विशेष- उड़दपाक, सोंठपाक, च्यवनप्राश आदि।
न खाने योग्यः रूक्ष, कसैले, तीखे व कड़वे रसप्रधान द्रव्य, वातकारक व बासी पदार्थ एवं हलका भोजन आदि।
ॐॐॐॐॐ
आहारशुद्धो सत्त्वशुद्धिः सत्त्व शुद्धो ध्रुवा स्मृतिः
स्मृतिलम्भे सर्वग्रन्थीनां विप्रमोक्षः।
'आहार की शुद्धि से सत्त्व की शुद्धि होती है, सत्त्वशुद्धि से बुद्धि निर्मल और निश्चयी बन जाती है। फिर पवित्र एवं निश्चयी बुद्धि से मुक्ति भी सुगमता से प्राप्त होती है।'
(छान्दोग्योपनिषद् 7.26.2)
दाहिने स्वर भोजन करे, बाँये पीवै नीर।
ऐसा संयम जब करै, सुखी रहे शरीर।।
बाँयें स्वर भोजन करे, दाहिने पीवे नीर।
दस दिन भूखा यों करै, पावै रोग शरीर।।
शीतल जल में डालकर सौंफ गलाओ आप।
मिश्री के सँग पान कर मिटे दाह-संताप।।
सौंफ इलायची गर्मी में, लौंग सर्दी में खाय।
त्रिफला सदाबहार है, रोग सदैव हर जाय।।
वात-पित्त जब-जब बढ़े, पहुँचावे अति कष्ट।
सोंठ, आँवला, द्राक्ष संग खावे पीड़ा नष्ट।।
नींबू के छिलके सुखा, बना लीजिये राख।
मिटै वमन मधु संग ले, बढ़ै वैद्य की साख।।
स्याह नौन हरड़े मिला, इसे खाइये रोज।
कब्ज गैस क्षण में मिटै, सीधी-सी है खोज।।
खाँसी जब-जब भी करे, तुमको अति बैचेन।
सिंकी हींग अरु लौंग से मिले सहज ही चैन।।
छल प्रपंच से दूर हो, जन-मङ्गल की चाह।
आत्मनिरोगी जन वही गहे सत्य की राह।।
ॐॐॐॐॐ
संसार को
पालो
और
भगवान को
पा
लो।
ॐॐॐॐॐ

----------


## ravi chacha

*शाप बना वरदान*"जो अपने आदर्श से नहीं हटता, धैर्य और सहनशीलता को अपने चरित्र का भूषण बनाता है, उसके लिए शाप भी वरदान बन जाता है।"
अर्जुन सशरीर इन्द्र-सभा में गया तो उसके स्वागत में उर्वशी, रम्भा आदि अप्सराओं ने नृत्य किये। अर्जुन के रूप सौंदर्य पर मोहित हो उर्वशी उसके निवास स्थान पर गयी और प्रणय निवेदन किया, साथ ही 'इसमें कोई दोष नहीं लगता' इसके पक्ष में अनेक दलीलें भी दीं, किंतु अर्जुन ने अपने दृढ़ इन्द्रिय-संयम का परिचय देते हुए कहाः
*यथा कुन्ती च माद्री च शची चैव ममानघै।*
*तथा च वंशजननी त्वं हि मेऽद्य गरीयसी।।*
*गच्छ मूर्ध्ना प्रपन्नोऽस्मि पादौ ते वरवर्णिनि।*
*त्वं हि मे मातृवत् पूज्या रक्ष्योऽहं पुत्रवत् त्वया।।*
'मेरी दृष्टि में कुंती, माद्री और शची का जो स्थान है, वही तुम्हारा भी है। तुम पुरु वंश की जननी होने के कारण आज मेरे लिए परम गुरुस्वरूप हो। हे वरवर्णिनि ! मैं तुम्हारे चरणों में मस्तक रखकर तुम्हारी शरण में आया हूँ। तुम लौट जाओ। मेरी दृष्टि में तुम माता के समान पूजनीया हो और पुत्र के समान मानकर तुम्हें मेरी रक्षा करनी चाहिए।'

----------


## ravi chacha

(महाभारत – वनपर्वणि इन्द्रलोकाभिगमन पर्व 46.46.47)
उर्वशी हाव-भाव से और तर्क देकर अपनी कामवासना तृप्त करने में विफल रही तो क्रोधित होकर उसने अर्जुन को एक वर्ष तक नपुंसक होने का शाप दे दिया। अर्जुन ने उर्वशी से शापित होना स्वीकार किया परन्तु संयम नहीं तोड़ा।
जो अपने आदर्श से नहीं हटता, धैर्य और सहनशीलता को अपने चरित्र का भूषण बनाता है, उसके लिए शाप भी वरदान बन जाता है। अर्जुन के लिए शाप भी वरदान बन जाता है। अर्जुन के लिए भी ऐसा ही हुआ। जब इन्द्र तक यह बात पहुँची तो उन्होंने अर्जुन से कहाः "तुमने तो अपने इन्द्रिय संयम के द्वारा ऋषियों को भी पराजित कर दिया। तुम जैसे पुत्र को पाकर कुंती वास्तव में श्रेष्ठ पुत्रवाली है। उर्वशी का शाप तुम्हें वरदानरूप सिद्ध होगा। भूतल पर वनवास के 13वें वर्ष में तुम्हें अज्ञातवास करना पड़ेगा, उस समय यह सहायक होगा। उसके बाद तुम अपना पुरुषत्व फिर से प्राप्त कर लोगे।"
इन्द्र के कथनानुसार अज्ञातवास के समय अर्जुन ने विराट के महल में नर्तक वेश में रहकर विराट की राजकुमारी की संगीत और नृत्य विद्या सिखायी थी, तत्पश्चात वह शापमुक्त हुआ। अर्जुन उर्वशी का यह प्रसंग परस्त्री के प्रति मातृभाव रखने का सुन्दर उदाहरण है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*संयम की आवश्यकता*"सदाचारी एवं संयमी व्यक्ति ही जीवन के प्रत्येक क्षेत्र में सफलता प्राप्त कर सकता है।"
जब स्वामी विवेकानन्दजी विदेश में थे, तब ब्रह्मचर्य की चर्चा छिड़ने पर उन्होंने कहाः "कुछ दिन पहले एक भारतीय युवक मुझसे मिलने आया था। वह करीब दो वर्ष से अमेरिका में ही रहता है। वह युवक संयम का पालन बड़ी दृढ़तापूर्वक करता है। एक बार वह बीमार हो गया तो उसने डॉक्टर को बताया। तुम जानते हो डॉक्टर ने उस युवक को क्या सलाह दी ? कहाः "ब्रह्मचर्य प्रकृति के नियम के विरूद्ध है। अतः ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करना स्वास्थ्य के लिए हितकर नहीं है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

उस युवक को बचपन में ही ब्रह्मचर्य पालन के संस्कार मिले थे। डॉक्टर की ऐसी सलाह से वह उलझन में पड़ गया। वह मुझसे मिलने आया एवं सारी बातें बतायीं। मैंने उसे समझायाः तुम जिस देश के वासी हो वह भारत आज भी अध्यात्म के क्षेत्र में विश्वगुरू के पद पर आसीन है। अपने देश के ऋषि-मुनियों के उपदेश पर तुम्हें ज्यादा विश्वास है कि ब्रह्मचर्य को जरा भी न समझने वाले पाश्चात्य जगत के असंयमी डॉक्टर पर ? ब्रह्मचर्य को प्रकृति के नियम के विरूद्ध कहने वालों को 'ब्रह्मचर्य' शब्द के अर्थ का भी पता नहीं है। ब्रह्मचर्य के विषय में ऐसे गलत ख्याल रखने वालों से एक ही प्रश्न है कि आपमें और पशुओं में क्या अन्तर है ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

यह बात सच है कि मन को कामवासना से हटाना बहुत कठिन है लेकिन उसे एक बार भी वश कर लोगे तो वह जिंदगी भर तुम्हारे कहने में चलेगा। केवल ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन किया जाय तो अल्पकाल में ही सारी विद्याएँ आ जाती हैं, श्रुतिधर एवं स्मृतिधर हुआ जा सकता है। ब्रह्मचर्य के अभाव में हमारे देश की भी बड़ी हानि हो रही है। प्रजा के रूप में हम निर्बल होते जा रहे हैं एवं सच्ची मनुष्यता खोते जा रहे हैं। ब्रह्मचर्य के प्रभाव से मन की एकाग्रता एवं स्मरणशक्ति का तीव्रता से विकास होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मचर्य सभी अवस्थाओं में विद्यार्थी, गृहस्थी, साधु-संन्यासी, सभी के लिए अत्यन्त आवश्यक है। सदाचारी एवं संयमी व्यक्ति ही जीवन के प्रत्येक क्षेत्र में सफलता प्राप्त कर सकता है। चाहे बड़ा वैज्ञानिक हो या दार्शनिक, विद्वान हो या बड़ा उपदेशक, सभी को संयम की जरूरत है। स्वस्थ रहना हो तब भी ब्रह्मचर्य की जरूरत है, सुखी रहना हो तब भी ब्रह्मचर्य की जरूरत है और सम्मानित रहना हो तब भी ब्रह्मचर्य की जरूरत है।
स्वामी विवेकानन्द के जीवन में संयम था तभी तो उन्होंने पूरी दुनिया में भारतीय अध्यात्मज्ञान का ध्वज फहरा दिया।
हे भारत के युवान व युवतियों ! यदि जीवन में संयम, सदाचार को अपना लो तो तुम भी महान-से-महान कार्य करने में सफल हो सकते हो।

----------


## ravi chacha

*संयमनिष्ठा*"जानती हो, हाड़ और मांस का नजदीक-से-नजदीक का रिश्ता माँ और बेटे का ही होता है। बस, आज से तुम मेरी माँ हुई और मैं तुम्हारा बेटा।"
स्वामी रामतीर्थ जब प्रोफेसर थे तब उन्होंने एक प्रयोग किया और बाद में निष्कर्षरूप में बताया कि जो विद्यार्थी परीक्षा के दिनों में या परीक्षा से कुछ दिन पहले विषयों में फँस जाते हैं, वे परीक्षा में प्रायः असफल हो जाते हैं, चाहे वर्ष भर उन्होंने अपनी कक्षा में अच्छे अंक क्यों न पाये हों। जिन विद्यार्थियों का चित्त परीक्षा के दिनों में एकाग्र और शुद्ध रहा करता है, वे ही सफल होते हैं।
स्वामी रामतीर्थ का जीवन भी संयम से पूर्ण था। एक बार जब रामतीर्थ अमेरिका में थे, तब मनोरीना नाम की एक धनाढ्य व सुन्दर युवती ने उनके आगे एक प्रस्ताव रखा।

----------


## ravi chacha

"मैं संसार भर में आपके नाम से कॉलेज, स्कूल, पुस्तकालय और अस्पताल खोलना चाहती हूँ। सारी दुनिया में आपके नाम कसे मिशन खुलवा दूँगी और प्रत्येक देश तथा नगर में आपके वेदान्त के प्रचार का सफल प्रबन्ध करवा दूँगी।"
वास्तव में युवती का मकसद कुछ और ही था। इन सब बातों से वह स्वामी जी को प्रलोभन देने का प्रयास कर रही थी किंतु रामतीर्थ भी अपनी निष्ठा में अटल थे। उन्होंने भी सहजतापूर्वक उत्तर दियाः दुनिया में जितने भी धार्मिक मिशन है, वे सब राम के ही हैं। राम अपने नाम से कोई अलग मिशन चलाना नहीं चाहता, क्योंकि राम कोई नयी बात तो कहता नहीं। राम जो कुछ कहता है, वह शाश्वत सत्य है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

परंतु उस युवती ने जब बार-बार वही बात दोहरायी, तब स्वामी जी ने पूछाः "आखिर आप चाहती क्या हैं ?" इस सीधे प्रश्न पर उसने कहा कि "मैं केवल अपना मिसेज राम लिखना चाहती हूँ। मैं आपके नजदीक-से-नजदीक रहकर आपकी सेवा करना चाहती हूँ।" इस प्रकार जब वह युवती बार-बार नजदीकी रिश्ते की बात करने लगी तो रामतीर्थ ने भी कह दियाः
"जानती हो, हाड़ और मांस का नजदीक-से-नजदीक का रिश्ता माँ और बेटे का ही होता है। बस, आज से तुम मेरी माँ हुई और मैं तुम्हारा बेटा।"
युवावस्था के प्रारम्भ में स्वामी रामतीर्थ अत्यंत क्षीणकाय और दुर्बल थे। उनका स्वास्थ्य इतना चौपट था कि उसके सुधरने की कोई आशा नहीं की जा सकती थी। किन्तु केवल अपने दृढ़ संकल्प और संयम के बल पर उन्होंने अपने शरीर कोक पुष्ट और स्वस्थ बना लिया था। एक बार अमेरिका में उन्होंने शास्ता पर्वत की चोटी पर चढ़ने की प्रतियोगिता में भाग लिया, जिसकी ऊँचाई समुद्र-तल से 14,171 फुट है। इस प्रतियोगिता में राम को प्रथम पुरस्कार प्राप्त हुआ। एक बार वे 'मैराथन रेस' भी दौड़े थे पूरे 26 मील (42 कि.मी.) की। उस दौड़ में भी उन्होंने प्रथम स्थान प्राप्त किया था। सफलता की नींव है संयमनिष्ठा। स्वामी रामतीर्थ की संयमनिष्ठा ने उन्हें लौकिक सफलताएँ तो क्या, परम सफलता 'आत्मसाक्षात्कार' की भी प्राप्ति करायी थी।

----------


## ravi chacha

निर्भयता का रहस्य
"हाँ वह आता है, परंतु उसे मेरे मकान के बाहर ही खड़े रहना पड़ता है क्योंकि वह मुझे कभी खाली ही नहीं पाता।"
स्वामी दयानंद का ब्रह्मचर्य बल बड़ा अदभुत था। वे शरीर से हृष्ट-पुष्ट, स्पष्टभाषी एवं निडर व्यक्तित्व के धनी थे। उनके संयम का ही प्रबल प्रभाव था कि विरोधियों ने उन्हें 22-22 बार जहर देने की कुचेष्टा की, किन्तु उनके शरीर ने उसे दूध-घी की तरह पचा दिया।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार अलीगढ़ में वे एक मुसलमान के यहाँ ठहरे हुए थे। अपना भोजन स्वयं बनाकर खाते एवं शाम को 'कुराने शरीफ' पर प्रवचन करते। वे कहतेः "एक तरफ तो बोलते हो कि 'ला इल्लाह इल्लिल्लाह... अल्लाह के सिवाय कोई नहीं है। सबमें अल्लाह है....' और दूसरी तरफ बोलते हो कि हिन्दुओं को मारो काटो... वे काफिर हैं... 'ये कैसे नालायकी के विचार हैं !' क दिन गाँव के आगेवानों ने उनसे कहाः
"स्वामी जी ! आप एक मुसलमान के घर रहते हैं और मुसलमानों को खरी-खोटी सुनाते हैं। थोड़ा तो ख्याल करें !'
इस पर उन निर्भीक बाबा ने कहाः "जिनके यहाँ रहता हूँ उनको अगर सत्य सुनाकर उन की गलती नहीं निकालूँगा तो फिर और किसको सत्य सुनाऊँगा ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार जोधपुर के महाराज जसवंत सिंह (द्वितीय) एक वेश्या के साथ सिंहासन पर बैठे हुए थे। वे उस वेश्या पर बड़े आसक्त थे। तभी संदेशवाहक ने राजा को सावधान किया कि संन्यासी दयानंद पधार रहे हैं। दयानंद जी का नाम सुनते ही जसवंत सिंह के हाथ-पाँव फूल गये। उन्होंने शीघ्र पालकी मँगवायी और वेश्या को जाने को कहा। जल्दबाजी में पालकी एक ओर झुक गयी। जसवंत सिंह ने आगे बढ़कर पालकी को सँभालने के लिए कंधा दे दिया। ठीक उसी समय ऋषि दयानंद जी वहाँ पधारे। महाराजा को वेश्या की पालकी को कंधा देते देखकर दयानंदजी ने सिंहगर्जना कीः "सिंहों के सिंहासनि पर कुतिया का राज ! इन कुतियों से कुत्ते ही पैदा होंगे।" सारा दरबार थर्रा उठा और दयानंद जी वहाँ से लौट गये। एक राजा वेश्या की गुलामी करे यह बात उन्हें बिल्कुल सहन न हुई और परिणामों की परवाह किये बिना, निर्भयतापूर्वक उन्होंने उसे धिक्कार भी दिया।
एक बार किसी ने स्वामी जी से पूछाः "आपको कामदेव सताता है या नहीं ?" इस पर उन्होंने उत्तर दियाः "हाँ वह आता है, परंतु उसे मेरे मकान के बाहर ही खड़े रहना पड़ता है क्योंकि वह मुझे कभी खाली ही नहीं पाता।"
ऋषि दयानंद कार्य में इतने व्यस्त रहते थे कि उन्हें इधर-उधर की बातों के लिए फुर्सत ही नहीं थी। यही उनके ब्रह्मचर्य का रहस्य था।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आजादी की बुनियाद*आजाद को धाक-धमकी और बेइज्जती के भय से अपना संयम-सत्त्व नाश कर देना किसी भी कीमत पर स्वीकार न था।"
महान देशभक्त, क्रान्तिकारी वीर चन्द्रशेखर आजाद बड़े ही दृढ़प्रतिज्ञ थे। हर समय उनके गले में यज्ञोपवीत, जेब में गीता और साथ में पिस्तौल रहा करती थी। वे ईश्वरपरायण, बहादुर, संयमी और सदाचारी थे। एक बार व अपने एक मित्र के घर ठहरे हुए थे। उनकी नवयुवती कन्या ने उन्हें कामजाल में फँसाना चाहा। आजाद ने तुरंत डाँटकर कहाः "इस बार तुम्हें क्षमा करता हूँ, भविष्य में ऐसा हुआ तो गोली से उड़ा दूँगा।" यह बात उन्होंने उसके पिता को भी बता दी और उनके यहाँ ठहरना बन्द कर दिया।

----------


## ravi chacha

सन् 1925 में काकोरी कांड की असफलता के बाद आजाद ने काकोरी छोड़ा एवं ब्रिटिश गुप्तचरों से बचते हुए झाँसी के पास एक छोटे से गाँव ठिमरपुरा पहुँच गये। कोई नहीं जानता था कि धोती एवं जनेऊ में सुसज्ज ये ब्राह्मण 'आजाद' हैं। गाँव के बाहर मिट्टी की दीवारों के भीतर आजाद रहने लगे। वे दिन भर गीता, महाभारत और रामायण के कथा-प्रवचन से ग्रामवासियों का दिल जीत लेते थे। धीरे-धीरे लोग उन्हें ब्रह्मचारी जी के नाम से सम्बोधित करने लगे। किन्तु एक दिन आजाद अकेले बैठे थे कि इतने में वहाँ एक रूप-यौवनसम्पन्न नारी आ पहुँची। आश्चर्यचकित होकर आजाद ने पूछाः "बहन ! क्या बात है ? क्या किसी शास्त्र का शंका-समाधान करना है ?" वह स्त्री हँस पड़ी और बोलीः "समाधान... ब्रह्मचारी जी ! छोड़ो ये रामायण-महाभारत की बातें। मैं तो आपसे कुछ माँगने आयी हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

जिंदगी भर हिमालय की तरह अडिग रहने वाले आजाद गम्भीरतापूर्वक कड़क आवाज में बोलेः "तू घर भूली है बहन ! जा वापस लौट जा।"
वह बोलीः "बस, ब्रह्मचारी जी, मैं आपके सामने स्वेच्छा से खड़ी हूँ, मैं दूसरा कुछ नहीं माँगती। केवल आपको ही माँगती हूँ।"
आजाद उठकर दरवाजे की ओर जाने लगे तो वह स्त्री बोलीः "मुझे अस्वीकार करके कहाँ जाओगे ? मैं चिल्लाकर पूरे गाँव को इकट्ठा करूँगी और इल्जाम लगाकर बेइज्जती कर दूँगी।"

----------


## ravi chacha

आजाद को धाक-धमकी और बेइज्जती के भय से अपना संयम-सत्त्व नाश कर देना किसी भी कीमत पर स्वीकार न था। वे बहादुर, संयमी और सदाचारी थे। वे दौड़कर दरवाजे के पास पहुँचे, दरवाजा पर धक्का मारा किंतु दरवाजा बाहर से बंद था। अब क्या करें ? आजाद क्षण भर स्तब्ध रह गये। दूसरे ही क्षण उनके मन में बिजली कौंधी। उन्होंने एक ऊँची नजर की। चारों तरफ 12 फुट की दीवारें थीं। उनका पौरूष जाग उठा। वे कूदकर दीवार पर चढ़ गये और दूसरी तरफ कूदकर तेज रफ्तार से गाँव के बाहर दौड़ गये।
यह उनके ब्रह्मचर्य का बल नहीं तो और क्या था। रूप-यौवनसम्पन्न नारी सामने-स्वेच्छा से आयी, फिर भी देश के लिए अपना सर्वस्व न्योछावर करने वाले 'आजाद' को वह बाँध न सकी। ऐसे-ऐसे संयमी, सदाचारी देशभक्तों के पवित्र बलिदान से भारत आजाद हो पाया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भोगों से वैराग्य*"इन मल-मूत्र से भरे स्थानों के लिए मैं काम से अंधा हो रहा हूँ ! इन गंदे अंगों के पीछे मैं अपनी जिंदगी तबाह किये जा रहा हूँ !"
आंध्र प्रदेश में एक धनाढय सेठ का छोटा पुत्र वेमना माता-पिता की मृत्यु के बाद अपने भैया और भाभी की छत्रछाया में पला-बढ़ा। उसकी भाभी लक्ष्मी उसे माँ से भी ज्यादा स्नेह करती थी। वह जितने रूपये माँगता उतने उसे भाभी से मिल जाया करते। बड़ा भाई तो व्यापार में व्यस्त रहने लगा और छोटा भाई वेमना खुशामदखोरों के साथ घूमने लगा। उनके साथ भटकते-भटकते एक दिन वह वेश्या के द्वार तक पहुँच गया। वेश्या ने भी देखा कि ग्राहक मालदार है। उसने वेमना को अपने मोहपाश में फँसा लिया और कुकर्म के रास्ते चल पड़ा।
अभी वेमना की उम्र केवल 16-17 साल की ही थी। वेश्या जो-जो माँगें उसके आगे रखती, भाभी से पैसे लेकर वह उन्हें पूरी कर देता। एक बार उस वेश्या ने हीरे-मोतियों से जड़ा हार, चूड़ियाँ और अँगूठी माँगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

वेमना उस वेश्या के मोहपाश में पूरी तरह बँध चुका था। उसने रात को भाभी के गहने उतार लिये। भाभी ने देख के अनदेखा कर दिया। कुछ दिनों बाद वेमना ने भाभी का मँगलसूत्र उतारने की कोशिश की, तब भाभी ने पूछाः "सच बता, तू क्या करता है ? पहले के गहने कहाँ गये ?" सच्चाई जानकर भाभी रो पड़ी। सोचने लगी कि 'इतनी सी उम्र में ही यह अपना तेज बल सब नष्ट कर रहा है।'
किंतु भाभी कोई साधारण महिला नहीं थी, सत्संगी थी। उसने देवर को गलत रास्ते जाने से रोकने के लिए डाँट-फटकार की जगह विचार का सहारा लिया और देवर के जीवन में भी सदविचार आ जाय – ऐसा प्रयत्न किया। उसने एक शर्त रखकर वेमना को जेवर दियेः

----------


## ravi chacha

"बेटा ! वह तो वेश्या ठहरी। तू जैसा कहेगा, वैसा ही करेगी। उसे कहना कि 'तू नग्न होकर सिर नीचे करक और अपने घुटनों के बीच से हाथ निकालकर पीछे से ले, तब मैं तुझे गहने दूँगा।' जब वह इस तरह तेरे से गहने लेने लगे तब तू काली माता का स्मरण करके उनसे प्रार्थना करना कि हे माँ ! मुझे विचार दो, भक्ति दो। मुझे कामविकार से बचाओ।"
दूसरे दिन वेमना की शर्त के अनुसार जब वेश्या गहने लेने लगी, तब वेमना ने माँ काली से सदबुद्धि के लिए प्रार्थना की। भाभी की शुभ भावना और माँ काली की कृपा से वेमना का विवेक जाग उठा कि 'इन मल-मूत्र से भरे स्थानों के लिए मैं काम से अंधा हो रहा हूँ। इन गंदे अंगों  पीछे मैं अपनी जिंदगी तबाह किये जा रहा हूँ....' यह विचार आते ही वेमना तुरन्त गहने लेकर भाभी के पास आया और भाभी के चरणों में गिर पड़ा। भाभी ने वेमना का और भी मार्गदर्शन किया।

----------


## ravi chacha

वेमना मध्यरात्रि में ही माँ काली के मंदिर में चला गया और सच्चे हृदय से प्रार्थना की। उसकी प्रार्थना से प्रसन्न होकर माँ काली ने उसे योग की दीक्षा दे दी और माँ के बताये निर्देश के अनुसार वह लग गया योग-साधना में। उसकी सुषुप्त शक्तियाँ जागृत होने लगीं और कुछ सिद्धियाँ भी आ गयीं। अब वेमना वेमना न रहा, योगिराज वेमना होकर प्रसिद्ध हो गया। उनके सत्संग से 'वेमना योगदर्शनम्' और 'वेमना तत्त्वज्ञानम्' – ये दो पुस्तकें संकलित हुई। आज भी आंध्र प्रदेश के भक्त लोग इन पुस्तकों को पढ़कर योग और ज्ञान के रास्ते पर चलने की प्रेरणा पाते हैं।
कहाँ तो वेश्या के मोह में फँसने वाला वेमना और कहाँ करूणामयी भाभी ने सही रास्ते पर लाने का प्रयास किया, माँ काली से दीक्षा मिली, चला योग व ज्ञान के रास्ते पर और भगवदीय शक्तियाँ पा लीं, भगवत्साक्षात्कार कर लिया एवं कइयों को भगवान के रास्ते पर लगाया। कई व्यसनी-दुराचारियों के जीवन को तार दिया। जिससे वे संत वेमना होकर आज भी पूजे जा रहे हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वास्तविक सौंदर्य*"दुर्गन्ध पैदा करने वाले इन खाद्यान्नों से बनी हुई चमड़ी पर आप इतने फिदा हो रहे हो तो...."
जैन धर्म में कुल 24 तीर्थांकर हो चुके हैं। उनमें एक राजकन्या भी तीर्थंकर हो गयी, जिसका नाम था मल्लियनाथ। राजकुमारी मल्लिका इतनी खूबसूरत थी कि कई राजकुमार व राजा उसके साथ ब्याह रचाना चाहते थे लेकिन वह किसी को पसंद नहीं करती थी आखिरकार उन राजकुमारों व राजाओं ने आपस में एकजुट मल्लिका के पिता को किसी युद्ध में हराकर उसका अपहरण करने की योजना बनायी।
मल्लिका को इस बात का पता चल गया। उसने राजकुमारों व राजाओं को कहलवाया कि 'आप लोग मुझ पर कुर्बान हैं तो मैं भी आप सब पर कुर्बान हूँ। तिथि निश्चित करिये। आप लोग आकर बातचीत करें। मैं आप सबको अपना सौंदर्य दे दूँगी।"

----------


## ravi chacha

इधर मल्लिका ने अपने जैसी ही एक सुन्दर मूर्ति बनवायी एवं निश्चित की गयी तिथि से दो-चार दिन पहले से वह अपना भोजन उसमें डाल देती थी। जिस महल में राजकुमारों व राजाओं को मुलाकात देनी थी, उसी में एक ओर वह मूर्ति रखवा दी गयी। निश्चित तिथि पर सारे राजा व राजकुमार आ गये। मूर्ति इतनी हूबहू थी कि उसकी ओर देखकर राजकुमार विचार ही कर रहे थे कि 'अब बोलेगी... अब बोलेगी....' इतने में मल्लिका स्वयं आयी तो सारे राजा व राजकुमार उसे देखकर दंग रह गये कि 'वास्तविक मल्लिका हमारे सामने बैठी है तो यह कौन है ?"
मल्लिका बोलीः "यह प्रतिमा है। मुझे यही विश्वास था कि आप सब इसको ही सच्ची मानेंगे और सचमुच में मैंने इसमें सच्चाई छुपाकर रखी है। आपको जो सौंदर्य चाहिए वह मैंने इसमें छुपाकर रखा है।" यह कहकर ज्यों ही मूर्ति का ढक्कन खोला गया, त्यों ही सारा कक्ष दुर्गन्ध से भर गया। पिछले चार-पाँच दिन से जो भोजन उसमें डाला गया था, उसके सड़ जाने से ऐसी भयंकर बदबू निकल रही थी कि सब 'छि...छि...छि...' कर उठे।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब मल्लिका ने वहाँ आये हुए राजाओं व राजकुमारों को सम्बोधित करते हुए कहाः "भाइयो ! जिस अन्न, जल, दूध, फल, सब्जी इत्यादि को खाकर यह शरीर सुन्दर दिखता है, मैंने वे ही खाद्य-सामग्रियाँ चार-पाँच दिनों से इसमें डाल रखी थीं। अब ये सड़कर दुर्गन्ध पैदा कर रही हैं। दुर्गन्ध पैदा करने वाली इन खाद्यान्नों से बनी हुई चमड़ी पर आप इतने फिदा हो रहे हो तो इस अन्न को रक्त बनाकर सौंदर्य देने वाला वह आत्मा कितना सुंदर होगा।"
मल्लिका की इस सारगर्भित बातों का राजा एवं राजकुमारों पर गहरा असर हुआ और उन्होंने कामविकार से अपना पिण्ड छुड़ाने का संकल्प किया। उधर मल्लिका संत-शरण में पहुँच गयी और उनके मार्गदर्शन से अपने आत्मा को पाकर मल्लियनाथ तीर्थंकर बन गयी। आज भी मल्लियनाथ जैन धर्म के प्रसिद्ध उन्नीसवें तीर्थंकर के रूप में सम्मानित होकर पूजी जा रही हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

भारत के सपूत



"भारत में कई ऐसे सपूत हो गये जो पहले साधारण थे लेकिन ध्यान, जप, प्राणायाम योगासन एवं दृढ़ संकल्प के माध्यम से दुनिया को चौंकाने वाले हो गये।"
राममूर्ति नामक एक विद्यार्थी बहुत दुबला-पतला और दमें की बीमारी से ग्रस्त था। शरीर से इतना कमजोर था कि स्कूल जाते-जाते रास्ते में ही थक जाता और धरती पकड़कर बैठ जाता। जबकि राममूर्ति के पिता खूब मोटे-ताजे एवं तंदरुस्त थानेदार थे और वे राममूर्ति को भी एक प्रभावशाली व्यक्तित्व में देखना चाहते थे। किन्तु उसकी शारीरिक दुर्बलता देखकर वे खिन्न हो जाते थे। कई बार वे बोल पड़तेः
"मेरा बेटा होकर तुझे अस्पताल में भर्ती होना पड़ता है। इससे तो अच्छा होता तू मर जाता।"

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने पिता द्वारा बार-बार तिरस्कृत होने से राममूर्ति का मनोबल टूट जाता लेकिन ऐसे में उसकी माँ उसे सँभाल लेती थी। उसमें साहस भर देती थी। हर रोज उसे वीर पुरुषों की गाथाएँ सुनाया करती थी। महान योद्धाओं के चरित्र सुनकर राममूर्ति अपनी माँ से कहताः "माँ ! मैं भी वीर हनुमान, पराक्रमी भीम और अर्जुन जैसा कब बनूँगा ?"
राममूर्ति की जिज्ञासा देखकर माँ बहुत प्रसन्न होती। माँ भारतीय संस्कृति का आदर करती थी। सत्संग में जाने से हमारे ऋषि-मुनियों के बताये हुए प्रयोगों की थोड़ी बहुत जानकारी उसे थी। उसने उन प्रयोगों को राममूर्ति पर आजमाना शुरु कर दिया। सुबह उठकर खुली हवा में दौड़ लगाना, सूर्य की किरणों में योगासन-प्राणायाम करना, दंड-बैठ लगाना, उबले अंजीर का प्रयोग करना.... इत्यादि से राममूर्ति का दमे का रोग तो मिट गया, साथ ही उसके फेफड़ों में प्राणशक्ति का इतना बल आ गया कि एक नाले में फँसी हुई भैंस को, जिसे गाँव के अन्य लोग नहीं निकाल पा रहे थे, राममूर्ति ने अपने बाहुबल से अकेले ही निकाल दिया। अब तो कहना ही क्या था। लोग राममूर्ति को पहलवान राममूर्ति के नाम से पहचानने लगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

असम्भव कुछ भी नहीं है, सब सम्भव है। दमे की बीमारी से ग्रस्त राममूर्ति प्राणबल से पहलवान राममूर्ति बन गये। धीरे-धीरे उन्होंने अपने बल से ऐसे प्रयोग कर दिखाये कि भारत में ही नहीं, विदेश में भी उनकी प्रसिद्धि होने लगी। एक बार यूरोप का पहलवान युंजियन सेंडो भारत में आया। उसे घमंड था कि सारे यूरोप खंड में कोई भी उसे हरा नहीं सकता। राममूर्ति ने युंजियन सेंडो को संदेश भिजवाया कि वह उसके साथ कुश्ती करे। यह सुनकर युंजियन सेंडो को आश्चर्य हुआ कि मेरे साथ कुश्ती करने की किसकी हिम्मत हो गयी है। पर जब उसे खबर मिली की राममूर्ति 1200 रतल (करीब 552 किलो) वजन उठा लेता है, तब वह घबरा गया क्योंकि वह खुद 800 रतल(करीब 368 किलो) वजन ही उठा सकता था। उसने बहाना बनायाः "हम गोरे लोग हैं, हिन्दुस्तानी से हाथ नहीं मिलाते।"

----------


## ravi chacha

उसके बाद राममूर्ति ने एक सर्कस निकाला, जिसमें 25-25 हार्स पावर की चालू जीपों को हाथों से पकड़े रखना, छाती पर पटिया रखकर उस पर हाथी को चलवाना ऐसे कई चमत्कार कर दिखाये। भारत में कई ऐसे सपूत हो गये जो पहले साधारण थे लेकिन जप, ध्यान, प्राणायाम, योगासन एवं दृढ़ संकल्प के माध्यम से दुनिया को चौंकाने वाले हो गये।
हे युवको ! तुम भी हिम्मत मत हारना, निराश मत होना। अगर कभी असफल भी हुए तो हताश मत होना वरन् पुनः प्रयास करना। तुम्हारे लिए असंभव कुछ भी नहीं होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

सफलता का रहस्य
"फिल्म के अश्लील दृश्य या उपन्यासों के अश्लील वाक्य मनुष्य के मन को विचलित कर देते हैं और वह भोगों में जा गिरता है।"
घटित घटना है – प्रसिद्ध गामा पहलवान, जिसका मूल नाम गुलाम हुसैन था, से पत्रकार जैका फ्रेड ने पूछाः "आप एक हजार से भी ज्यादा कुश्तियाँ लड़ चुके हैं। कसम खाने के लिए भी लोग दो-पाँच कुश्तियाँ हार जाते हैं। आपने हजारों कुश्तियों में विजय पायी है और आज तक हारे नहीं हैं। आपकी इस विजय का रहस्य क्या है ?"
गुलाम हुसैन (गामा पहलवान) ने कहाः "मैं किसी महिला की तरफ बुरी नजर से नहीं देखता हूँ। मैं जब कुश्ती में उतरता हूँ तो गीतानायक श्रीकृष्ण का ध्यान करता हूँ और बल के लिए प्रार्थना करता हूँ। इसीलिए हजारों कुश्तियों में मैं एक भी कुश्ती हारा नहीं हूँ। यह संयम और श्रीकृष्ण के ध्यान की महिमा है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन एवं भगवान का ध्यान.... इन दोनों ने गामा पहलवान को विश्वविजयी बना दिया। जिसके जीवन में संयम है, सदाचार हैं एवं ईश्वरप्रीति है वह प्रत्येक क्षेत्र में सफल होता ही है, इसमें संदेह नहीं है।
युवानों को चाहिए कि गामा पहलवान के जीवन से प्रेरणा लें एवं किसी भी स्त्री के प्रति कुदृष्टि न रखें। इसी प्रकार युवतियाँ भी किसी पुरुष के प्रत कुदृष्टि न रखें। यदि युवक-युवतियों ने इतना भी कर लिया तो पतन की खाई में गिरने से बच जायेंगे क्योंकि विकार पहले नेत्रों से ही घुसता है, बाद में मन पर उसका प्रभाव पड़ता है। फिल्म के अश्लील दृश्य या उपन्यासों के अश्लील वाक्य मनुष्य के मन को विचलित कर देते हैं और वह भोगों में जा गिरता है। अतः सावधान !
शाबाश, भारत के नौजवानो, शाबाश ! आगे बढ़ो.... संयमी व सदाचारी बनो... भारत की गौरवमयी गरिमा को पुनः लौटा लाओ... विश्व में पुनः भारत की दिव्य संस्कृति की पताका फहरने दो....

----------


## ravi chacha

"उस चोट का निशान किंग कां के लिए संयम में दृढ़ रहने के अपने संकल्प की याद दिलाने वाला प्रेरक चिह्न साबित हुआ।"
दरासोव (रूमानिया) मैं सन् 1909 में जन्मे एमाइल चजाया (Emile Czaja) का आयु के अनुपात में शारीरिक विकास बहुत कम हो रहा था। वह दुबला-पतला और दब्बू प्रकृति का था। अक्सर अपने साथियों से मार खाकर घर आता था। यह सब उसके लिए असह्य था पर विवश था, पर क्या करता।
एक दिन उसे बहुत बुरी तरह मार पड़ी। वह रोता-रोता घर आ रहा था कि उससे एक सज्जन ने पूछाः "बच्चे ! क्यों रोते हो ?" उसने उत्तर दियाः "मैं दुबला हूँ, सब लड़के मुझे मारते हैं।" उस व्यक्ति ने स्नेह से उसकी पीठ थपथपायी और प्राणबल भर दियाः "बेटे ! असम्भव कुछ नहीं है। तुम संयम, लगन व पुरुषार्थ का सहारा लो तो दुनिया को हिला सकते हो। फिर शरीर बल का विकास करना क्या बड़ी बात है। निराश मत होओ, उद्यम करो। तुम अवश्य सफल होओगे।"

----------


## ravi chacha

उन सज्जन के वचन बालक एमाइल के दिल में घर कर गये। एमाइल ने उनके बताये अनुसार दृढ़ संकल्प कर लिया। वह संयमी जीवन जीते हुए प्रबल पुरुषार्थ करने लगा। अपने लक्ष्य की सिद्धि तक विवाह न करने की तथा संयम् ने दृढ़ रहने का उसने संकल्प ले लिया। अब वह प्रतिदिन खूब व्यायाम करके पौष्टिक आहार लेने लगा। कुछ ही समय में उसकी ऊँचाई 6 फीट 3 इंच और वजन 190 किलोग्राम हो गया। उसका विशाल, मजबूत और ऊँचा शरीर देखकर लोग दाँतों तले उँगली दबाने लगे।
किंग कांग ने अपना कुश्ती का पेशा भारत से ही आरम्भ किया। उसने किंगकांग नाम धारण कर दो हजार प्रथम श्रेणी की कुश्तियाँ लड़ीं और विश्वविख्यात पहलवान बना।
अपना पेशा आरम्भ करने के शुरूआती दौर में (लगभग 29 वर्ष की उम्र में) जब तक वह जर्मनी गया तो वहाँ उसके सुडौल शरीर पर अत्यधिक आसक्त हुई एक सुन्दरी ने उसके सामने विवाह का प्रस्ताव रखा, जिसे किंग कांग ने अस्वीकार कर दिया। इससे क्रोधोन्मत्त हुई उस सुन्दरी ने अपने निरादर का बदला किंग कांग पर शराब की बोतल फेंककर लिया। उस चोट का निशान किंग कांग के लिए संयम में दृढ़ रहने के अपने संकल्प की याद दिलाने वाला प्रेरक चिह्न साबित हुआ। लक्ष्य की पूर्ति तक अविवाहित रहने के अपने संकल्प में वह अडिग रहा।
संयम की शक्ति को आप चाहे जहाँ लगाओ, वह आपको वैश्विक सफलता प्रदान करेगी। उसका सहारा लेकर किंग कांग ने शरीर को सुदृढ़ बनाया और विश्वविख्यात पहलवान बना। आप भी अपनी संयम-शक्ति को जिस लक्ष्य की और लगायेंगे उसे अवश्य प्राप्त कर सकेंगे। अपने लक्ष्य पर ही अपना सारा ध्यान केन्द्रित करके पूरी निष्ठा व लगन से उद्यम करें तो असम्भव भी सम्भव हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

गृहस्थ जीवन की शोभा
"संयोजक ने भूल से एक सच्ची बात कह दी। सचमुच, कस्तूरबा हमारी 'माँ' के समान ही हैं। मैं इनको आदर देता हूँ।"
महात्मा गाँधी और उनकी पत्नी कस्तूरा का दाम्पत्य-प्रेम विषय-वासना से प्रेरित न होकर एक आदर्श, विशुद्ध, निष्कपट प्रेम का जाज्वल्यमान उदाहरण था। वैसे प्रारम्भ में गाँधी जी भी कामविकार के मोह से अत्यंत प्रभावित थे। उन्होंने अपनी जीवनी में यह बात बड़ी सच्चाई से लिखी है कि अपने पिता की मृत्यु के समय भी वे अपनी पत्नी के साथ बिस्तर पर थे।
ऐसी स्थिति थी लेकिन उन्होंने अपने जीवन में कुछ आदर्श नियमों को स्थान दिया हुआ था। जैसे – नित्य सुबह शाम प्रार्थना करना, राम नाम का जप करना, श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता का अध्ययन  करना, हर सोमवार को मौन रखना आदि। जिससे उनका काम राम में बदला और निष्कामता का उनके जीवन में प्राकट्य हुआ। निष्कामता से क्षमताएँ विकसित होती है।
गांधी जी एवं उनकी पत्नी कस्तूरबा एक दूसरे को केवल शरीर-भोग की वस्तु नहीं मानते थे, बल्कि आत्मिक प्रेम के साथ एक-दूसरे का पूरा सम्भव करते थे।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार महात्मा गाँधी एक सभा में शामिल होने के अपनी धर्मपत्नी कस्तूरबा के साथ श्री लंका गये। गाँधी जी कस्तूरबा को 'बा' कहकर बुलाते थे। गुजराती में 'माँ' को 'बा' बोलते हैं।
गाँधी जी द्वारा कस्तूरबा जी को 'बा' कहकर बुलाने के कारण सभा के संयोजक ने समझा कि महात्मा गाँधी के साथ इनकी माँ भी आयी हैं, इसलिए गाँधी जी का परिचय देते समय संयोजक ने सभा में कहाः "भाइयो एवं बहनों ! आप और हम भाग्य शाली हैं कि इस सभा में गाँधी जी तो आये ही हैं पर साथ में उनकी माँ भी आयी है।"
गाँधी जी के साथ जो अन्य लोग थे, वे शर्माये कि 'अरर... हम लोगों ने इन्हें पहले नहीं बताया और इन्होंने यह क्या कह दिया !' कस्तूरबा भी बड़ी शर्मायी पर गाँधी जी खूब हँसे। जब गाँधी जी बोलने के लिए खड़े हुए तो उन्होंने कहाः "संयोजक ने भूल से एक सच्ची बात कह दी। सचमुच, कस्तूरबा हमारी 'माँ' के समान ही हैं। मैं इनको आदर देता हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

'मेरी पत्नी मेरे लिए क्या सोचेगी?' ऐसा न सोचकर उनके हित की भावना को प्रधानता देने वाले गाँधी जी और 'मेरे पति मेरे हित की भावना से ही ऐसा कह रहे हैं।' इस प्रकार का विवेक तथा अपने पति के प्रति विशुद्ध, उत्कट प्रेम रखने वाली त्याग की प्रतिमूर्ति कस्तूरबा का दाम्पत्य जीवन सभी गृहस्थों के लिए एक उत्तम आदर्श प्रस्तुत करता है। पैसा और प्रसिद्धि के पीछे समाज को पथभ्रष्ट करने का जघन्य अपराध कर रहे फिल्मी अभिनेताओं व अभिनेत्रियों की नकल करके अपना दाम्पत्य जीवन तबाह करने की मूर्खता करने की बजाय हमारे भारतवासी उतना ही समय संत-महात्माओं की जीवनियाँ पढ़ने में लगायें तो कितना अच्छा होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

संयम का फल
"तू स्त्री है, यह मैं जानता हूँ। लेकिन मैं शत्रुओं से इतना नहीं चौंकता हूँ, जितना विकारों से चौंकता हूँ।"
गुजरात में भावनगर किला है। उस भावनगर का राजा भी जिससे काँपता था, ऐसा एक डाकू था जोगीदास खुमाण।
एक रात्रि को वह अपनी एकांत जगह पर सोया था। चाँदनी रात थी। करीब 11 बजने को थे। इतने में एक सुंदरी सोलह श्रृंगार से सजी-धजी वहाँ आ पहुँची। जोगीदास चौंककर खड़ा हो गया।
"खड़ी रहो। कौन हो ?"
वह युवती बाँहें पसारती हुई बोलीः "तेरी वीरता पर मैं मुग्ध हूँ। अगर सदा के लिए नहीं तो केवल एक रात्रि  के लिए ही मुझे अपनी भुजाओं में ले ले।"
गर्जता हुआ जोगीदास बोलाः "वहीं खड़ी रह। तू स्त्री है, यह मैं जानता हूँ। लेकिन मैं शत्रुओं से इतना नहीं डरता हूँ, जितना विकारों से चौंकता हूँ।"
युवतीः "मैंने मन से तुम्हें अपना पति मान लिया है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

जोगीदासः "तुमने चाहे जो माना हो, मैं किसी गुरु की परम्परा से चला हूँ। मैं अपना सत्यानाश नहीं कर सकता। तुम जहाँ से आयी हो, वहीं लौट जाओ।'
वह युवती पुनः नाज-नखरे करने लगी, तब जोगीदास बोलाः "तुम मेरी बहन हो। मुझे इन विकारों में फँसाने की चेष्टा मत करो। चली जाओ।" समझा-बुझाकर उसे रवाना कर दिया।
तब से जोगीदास कभी अकेला नहीं सोया। अपने साथ दो अंगरक्षक रखने लगा। वह भी, कोई मार जाय इस भय से नहीं, वरन् कोई मेरा चरित्र भंग न कर जाय, इस भय से रखता था।
एक बार जोगीदास कहीं जा रहा था। गाँव के करीब खेत में एक ललना काम कर रही थी और प्रभातियाँ गाये जा रही थी। जोगीदास ने उस लड़की से पूछाः
"ऐसे सन्नाटे में तू अकेली काम कर रही है, तुझे तेरे शीलभंग (चरित्रभंग) का डर नहीं लगता ?"
तब उस युवती ने हँसिया सँभालते हुए, आँखे दिखाते हुए कड़क स्वर में कहाः "डर क्यों लगे ? जब तक हमारा भैया जोगीदास जीवित है, तब तक आसपास के पचास गाँवों की बहू-बेटियों को डर किस बात का।"

----------


## ravi chacha

उस युवती को पता नहीं था कि यही जोगीदास है। जोगीदास को आत्मसंतोष हुआ कि 'पचास गाँवों की बहू-बेटियों को तसल्ली है कि हमारा भैया जोगीदास है।'
डाकुओं में भी संयम होता है तो इस सदगुण के कारण वे इतने स्नेहपात्र हो सकते हैं तो फिर सज्जन का संयम उसे उसके लक्ष्य परमेश्वर से भी मिलाने में सहायक हो जाये, इसमें क्या आश्चर्य ! सिंह जैसा बल भर देता है ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन। कुप्रसिद्ध को सुप्रसिद्ध कर देता है ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन। सदाचार, सदविचार और यौवन की सुरक्षा करता है ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन।

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई देख रहा है.......!
"ईश्वर हमारे प्रत्येक कार्य को देख रहे हैं। आप उनके आगे भी कपड़ा रख दो ताकि आपको पाप का प्रायश्चित न करना पड़े।"
एक मुसाफिर ने रोम देश में एक मुसलमान लुहार को देखा। वह लोहे को तपाकर लाल करके उसे हाथ में पकड़कर वस्तुएँ बना रहा था, फिर भी उसका हाथ जल नहीं रहा था। यह देखकर मुसाफिर ने पूछाः "भैया ! यह कैसा चमत्कार है कि तुम्हारा हाथ नहीं जल रहा।"
लुहारः "इस पानी (नश्वर) दुनिया में मैं एक स्त्री पर मोहित हो गया था और उसे पाने केक लिए सालों तक कोशिश करता रहा परंतु उसमें मुझे असफलता ही मिलती रही। एक दिन ऐसा हुआ कि जिस स्त्री पर मैं मोहित था उसके पति पर कोई मुसीबत आ गयी।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसने अपनी पत्नी से कहाः "मुझे धन की अत्यधिक आवश्यकता है। यदि उसका बंदोबस्त न हो पाया तो मुझे मौत को गले लगाना पड़ेगा। अतः तुम भी कुछ करके, तुम्हारी पवित्रता बेचकर भी मुझे कुछ धन ला दो।' ऐसी स्थिति में वह स्त्री, जिसको मैं पहले से ही चाहता था, मेरे पास आयी। उसे देखकर मैं बहुत ही खुश हो गया। सालों के बाद मेरी इच्छा पूर्ण हुई। मैं उसे एकांत में ले गया। मैंने उससे आने का कारण पूछा तो उसने सारी हकीकत बतायी। उसने कहाः 'मेरे पति को धन की बहुत आवश्यकता है। अपनी इज्जत व शील को बेचकर भी मैं उन्हें कुछ धन ला देना चाहती हूँ। आप मेरी मदद कर सकें तो आपकी बड़ी मेहरबानी।'

----------


## ravi chacha

तब मैंने कहाः "थोड़ा धन तो क्या, तुम जितना भी माँगोगी, मैं देने को तैयार हूँ।"
मैं कामांध हो गया था, मकान के सारे खिड़की-दरवाजे बद किये। कहीं से थोड़ा भी दिखाई दे ऐसी जगह भी बंद कर दी, ताकि हमें कोई देख न ले। फिर मैं उसके पास गया।
उसने कहाः 'रुको ! आपने सारे खिड़की-दरवाजे, छेद व सुराख बन्द किये हैं, जिससे हमें कोई देख न सके लेकिन मुझे विश्वास है कि कोई हमें अब भी देख रहा है।'
मैंने पूछाः 'अब भी कौन देख रहा है ?'

----------


## ravi chacha

'ईश्वर ! ईश्वर हमारे प्रत्येक कार्य को देख रहे हैं। आप उनके आगे भी कपड़ा रख दो ताकि आपको पाप का प्रायश्चित न करना पड़े।' उसके ये शब्द मेरे दिल के आर-पार उतर गये। मेरे पर मानो हजारों घड़े पानी ढुल गया। मुझे कुदरत का भय सताने लगा। मेरी सारी वासना चूर-चूर हो गयी। मैंने खुदा से माफी माँगी और अपनी इस दुर्वासना के लिए बहुत ही पश्चाताप किया। परमेश्वर की अनुकम्पा मुझ पर हुई। भूतकाल में किये हुए कुकर्मों की माफी मिली, इससे मेरा दिल निर्मल हो गया।मैंने सारे खिड़की-दरवाजे खोल दिये और कुछ धन लेकर उस स्त्री के साथ चल पड़ा। वह स्त्री मुझे अपने पति के पास ले गयी। मैंने धन की थैली उसके पास रख दी और सारी हकीकत कह सुनायी। उस दिन से मुझे प्रत्येक वस्तु में खुदाई नूर दिखने लगा है। तब से अग्नि, वायु व जल मेरे अधीन हो गये हैं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

विद्यार्थी और ब्रह्मचर्य
"यौवन में शक्ति जरूर है परंतु सजगतापूर्वक संयम का पालन नहीं किया तो छोटी-सी गलती भी बहुत बड़ी मुसीबत खड़ी कर सकती है।"
विद्यार्थी काल शारीरिक, मानसिक एवं भावनात्मक विकास का समय है और इस विकास का मुख्य आधार है वीर्यरक्षा ! विद्यार्थी को अपने अध्ययन और प्रवृत्ति  लिए उत्साह, बुद्धिशक्ति, स्मृतिशक्ति, एकाग्रता, संकल्पबल आदि गुणों के विकास की बहुत आवश्यकता होती है। इन सबमें वीर्यरक्षा द्वारा बहुत प्रगति प्राप्त की जा सकती है। इसके विपरीत वीर्यनाश से तन और मन को बहुत नुकसान होता है। वीर्यनाश से निर्बलता, रोग, आलस्य, चंचलता, निराशा और पलायनवादिता के दुर्गुण आ धमकते हैं। इस दुष्प्रवृत्ति का शिकार विद्यार्थी अपने विकासकाल के अति महत्त्वपूर्ण समय को गँवा बैठता है।
विद्यार्थीकाल जीवनरूपी इमारत को बनाने के लिए नींव का पत्थर है। क्या विद्यार्थी को ब्रह्मचर्य की आवश्यकता है ? यह प्रश्न ऐसा ही है, जैसे कोई पूछेः 'क्या इमारत के लिए मजबूत नींव की जरूरत है ? मछली को पानी की आवश्यकता है ?'

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवन में दो विरोधियों को साथ में रखना यह प्रकृति का नियम है। इसलिए जीवन के प्रत्येक क्षेत्र में विवेक होना जरूरी है। विद्यार्थीकाल में जहाँ एक ओर जगत को कँपाने में सक्षम, चाहे जो करने में समर्थ ऐसी प्रचंड वीर्यशक्ति और मौका प्रकृति युवान को देती है, वहीं दूसरी ओर उसके यौवन को लूट लेने वाली विजातीय आकर्षण की सृष्टि भी उसके सामने आ खड़ी होती है।
जिस देश के युवक गुरुकुलों में रहकर 25 वर्ष तक कठोर ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करके चक्रवर्ती सम्राट, वीर योद्धा आदि बन कर असम्भव जैसे कार्य भी सहज ही कर लेते थे, उसी देश के निस्तेज युवक अपने परिवार को और खुद को भी नहीं सँभाल पाते यह कैसा दुर्भाग्य है। गोलियाँ बरसा के खुद को और अपने परिवार को अकाल मौत के घाट उतार देते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

युवा पीढ़ी को निस्तेज बनाने वाले सेक्सोलॉजिस्टों एवं अखबारों को डॉ निकोलस के इस कथन को पढ़कर अपनी बुद्धि का सुधार करना चाहिए।
डॉ. निकोलस कहते हैं- "वीर्य को पानी की तरह बहाने वाले आजकल के अविवेकी युवाओं के शरीर को भयंकर रोग इस प्रकार घेर लेते हैं कि डॉक्टर की शरण में जाने पर भी उनका उद्धार नहीं होता। अंत में बड़ी कठिन विपत्तियों का सामना करने के बाद असमय ही उन अभागों का महाविनाश हो जाता है।"
यौवन में शक्ति जरूर है परंतु सजगतापूर्वक संयम का पालन नहीं किया तो छोटी-सी गलती भी बहुत बड़ी मुसीबत खड़ी कर सकती है, खिलते फूल-सदृश विद्यार्थी-जीवन को निचोड़कर नरकतुल्य बना सकती है। अतः सावधान ! इस संबंध में फैल रही भ्रांत धारणाओं के निर्मूलन के लिए आश्रम से प्रकाशित पुस्तक - 'दिव्य प्रेरणा प्रकाश' और पूज्य संत स्वामी श्री लीलाशाह जी महाराज के सत्संग-प्रवचनों की पुस्तकें 'निरोगता का साधन' व 'मन को सीख' अवश्य पढ़ें-पढ़ायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*कुसंग से बचो, सत्संग करो*

----------


## ravi chacha

दो नाविक थे। वे नाव द्वारा नदी की सैर करके सायंकाल तट पर पहुँचे और एक-दूसरे से कुशलता का समाचार एवं अनुभव पूछने लगे। पहले नाविक ने कहाः "भाई ! मैं तो ऐसा चतुर हूँ कि जब नाव भँवर के पास जाती है, तब चतुराई से उसे तत्काल बाहर निकाल लेता हूँ।" तब दूसरा नाविक बोलाः "मैं ऐसा कुशल नाविक हूँ कि नाव को भँवर के पास जाने ही नहीं देता।"
अब दोनों में से श्रेष्ठ नाविक कौन है ? स्पष्टतः दूसरा नाविक ही श्रेष्ठ है क्योंकि वह भँवर के पास जाता ही नहीं। पहला नाविक तो किसी न किसी दिन भँवर का शिकार हो ही जायगा।
इसी प्रकार सत्य के मार्ग अर्थात् ईश्वर-प्राप्ति के मार्ग पर चलने वाले पथिकों के लिए विषय विकार एवं कुसंगरूपी भँवरों के पास न जाना ही श्रेयस्कर है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अगर आग के नजदीक बैठोगे जाकर, उठोगे एक दिन कपड़े जलाकर।*
*माना कि दामन बचाते रहे तुम, मगर सेंक हरदम लाते रहे तुम।।*
कोई जुआ नहीं खेलता, किंतु देखता है तो देखते-देखते वह जुआ खेलना भी सीख जायगा और एक समय ऐसा आयगा कि वह जुआ खेले बिना रह नहीं पायेगा।
इसी प्रकार अन्य विषयों के संदर्भ में भी समझना चाहिए और विषय विकारों एवं कुसंग से दूर ही रहना चाहिए। जो विषय एवं कुसंग से दूर रहते हैं, वे बड़े भाग्यवान हैं।
जिस प्रकार धुआँ सफेद मकान को काला कर देता है, उसी प्रकार विषय-विकार एवं कुसंग नेक व्यक्ति का भी पतन कर देते है।
*'**सत्संग तारे, कुसंग डुबोवे।**'*
जैसे हरी लता पर बैठने वाला कीड़ा लता की भाँति हरे रंग का हो जाता है, उसी प्रकार विषय-विकार एवं कुसंग से मन मलिन हो जाता है। इसलिए विषय-विकारों और कुसंग से बचने के लिए संतों का संग अधिकाधिक करना चाहिए। कबीर जी ने कहाः
*संगत कीजै साधु की, होवे दिन-दिन हेत।*
*साकुट काली कामली, धोते होय न सेत।।*
*कबीर संगत साध की, दिन-दिन दूना हेत।*
*साकत कारे कानेबरे, धोए होय न सेत।।*
अर्थात् संत-महापुरूषों की ही संगति करनी चाहिए क्योंकि वे अंत में निहाल कर देते हैं। दुष्टों की संगति नहीं करनी चाहिए क्योंकि उनके संपर्क में जाते ही मनुष्य का पतन हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

संतों की संगति से सदैव हित होता है, जबकि दुष्ट लोगों की संगति गुणवान मनुष्यों का भी पतन हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वदा आनन्द में, शांतमना होकर रहो
सुख-दुःख, मान-अपमान, हर्ष-शोक आदि द्वन्द्व शरीर के धर्म हैं। जब तक शरीर है, तब तक ये आते जाते रहेंगे, कभी कम तो कभी अधिक होते रहेंगे। उनके आने पर तुम व्याकुल मत होना। तुम पूर्ण आत्मा हो, अविनाशी हो और सुख-दुःख आने जाने वाले हैं। वे भला तुम्हें कैसे चलायमान कर सकते हैं ? उनका तो अपना कोई अस्तित्व ही नहीं है। वस्तुतः, वे तो तुम्हारे अस्तित्व का आधार लेकर प्रतीत होते हैं। तुम उनसे भिन्न हो और उन्हें प्रकाशित करने वाले हो। अतः उन्हें देखते रहो, सहन करो और गुजरने दो। सर्वदा आनंद में रहो एवं शांतमना होकर रहो, सहन करो और गुजरने दो। सुख-दुःख देने वाले कोई पदार्थ नहीं होते हैं वरन् तुम्हारे मन के भाव ही सुख-दुःख पैदा करते हैं। इस विचार को सत् वस्तु में लगाकर अपने-आपमें मग्न रहो और सदैव प्रसन्नचित्त रहो। उद्यम न त्यागो। प्रारब्ध पर भरोसा करना कमजोरी का लक्षण है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अतः अपनी और दूसरों की भलाई के लिए सत्कर्म करते रहो। फल की इच्छा से ऊपर उठ जाओ क्योंकि इच्छा बंधन में डालती है।
सदैव भलाई के कार्य करते रहो एवं दूसरों को भी अच्छे कार्य करने के लिए प्रेरित करो। ऐसा कोई भी काम न करो, जिसे करने से तुम्हारा मन मलिन हो। यदि नेक कार्य करते रहोगे तो भगवान तुम्हें सदैव अपनी अनन्त शक्ति प्रदान करते रहेंगे। हमारे शास्त्रों में कहा गया हैः
*मातृदेवो भव। पितृदेवो भव। आचार्यदेवो भव।*
माता, पिता एवं गुरू को ईश्वर के समान पूजनीय समझो। उनके प्रति अपने कर्त्तव्य का पालन अवश्य करो, जो कर्त्तव्यपालन ठीक से करता है वही श्रेष्ठ है। माता, पिता एवं सच्चे सदगुरू की सेवा बड़े-में-बड़ा धर्म है। गरीबों की यथासम्भव सहायता करो। रास्ते से भटके हुए लोगों को सन्मार्ग की ओर चलने की प्रेरणा दो परंतु यह सब करने के साथ उस ईश्वर को भी सदैव याद करते रहो जो हम सभी का सर्जनहार, पालनहार एवं तारणहार है। उसके स्मरण से ही सच्ची शांति, समृद्धि तथा सच्चा सुख प्राप्त होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मुक्ति का साधनः मन*मन पर पूर्ण संयम रखना चाहिए। बुरे संकल्पों सदा दूर रहना चाहिए। किसी भी बुरे विचार का बार-बार चिंतन नहीं करना चाहिए, अपितु उसकी स्मृति ही पूर्णतः मिटा देनी चाहिए। मन की दौड़ बाहर नहीं हो तो समझ लो कि आपके अभ्यास का मन पर प्रभाव पड़ रहा है। समुद्र के बीचोबीच चल रहे जहाज पर कोई पक्षी बैठा हो तो वह कहाँ जायेगा ? उड़ते-उड़ते इधर-उधर घूमता हुआ थककर वापस जहाज पर ही आकर बैठेगा। इसी प्रकार मन भी भले दौड़े, थककर स्वयं आत्मिक शांति में स्थिर होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन को अपना गुलाम बनाकर उससे मोक्ष का काम लेना चाहिए। मन को कामना, विषय, इच्छा और तृष्णा आदि से खाली करके उसमें ईश्वरीय प्रेम भरना चाहिए। सदैव चौकस होकर मन पर निगरानी रखनी चाहिए तथा आत्मसुख को पाकर उसी में मस्त रहना चाहिए। मन कोई वस्तु नहीं है। मन तुम्हारी ही शक्ति से कार्य करता है। तुम मन से भिन्न ज्योतिस्वरूप आत्मा हो। ये सूरज, चाँद, तारे – सभी तुम्हारे प्रकाश से ही प्रकाशित हो रहे हैं। वे आभासमात्र अल्प हैं। सूर्य दिन में है तो रात में नहीं और चंद्रमा रात को है तो दिन में नहीं, परंतु तुम वह ज्योति हो जो तीनों कालों में प्रकाशित हो रही है। वही तुम्हारा असली स्वरूप है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस प्रकार वस्त्र शरीर से भिन्न हैं, वैसे ही आत्मा शरीर से भिन्न हैं, आकाश की तरह सबमें व्यापक हैं। शरीर को जो इन्द्रियाँ मिली हुई हैं, उनके द्वारा शुभ कर्म करने चाहिए। सदैव शुभ देखना, सुनना एवं बोलना चाहिए।
जिसने शुभ कर्मों से मन को जीता है, समझो उसने जग को जीत लिया। यदि मन को वश में नहीं किया तो पाँच विषयों में ही फँसकर सम्पूर्ण जीवन निकल जायगा। फिर वह चौरासी लाख योनियों में भटकायेगा। अखण्ड सुख और शाश्वत सुख प्राप्त नहीं हो सकेगा। जब मन को विषयों से छुड़ायेंगे तभी आत्मा का सुख मिलेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो मनुष्य निष्काम कर्म करता है उसे आत्मा में प्रीति होती है, उसे संसार से वैराग्य उपजता है और वैराग्य की अग्नि से उसके सारे पाप तथा कुसंस्कार जल जाते हैं। इस प्रकार जब हृदय शुद्ध भगवद् शांति, ईश्वरीय आनंद का स्रोत अपने भीतर ही फूट पड़ता है। जैसे बारूद का ढेर बना दिया जाय तो एक दियासिलाई से ही विस्फोट हो जाता है, ऐसे ही जब साधक वैराग्यवान होकर मन को वश में करता है तब उसे सदगुरू का थोड़ा सा उपदेश भी परमात्म पद में प्रतिष्ठित कर देता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जगत से प्रीति हटाकर आत्मा में लगायें*जैसी प्रीति संसार के पदार्थों में है, वैसी अगर आत्मज्ञान, आत्मध्यान, आत्मानंद में करें तो बेड़ा पार हो जाय। जगत के पदार्थों एवं वासना, काम, क्रोध आदि से प्रीति हटाकर आत्मा में लगायें तो तत्काल मोक्ष हो जाना आश्चर्य की बात नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*काहे एक बिना चित्त लाइये* *?*
*ऊठत बैठत सोवत जागत, सदा सदा हरि ध्याइये।*
हे भाई ! एक परमात्मा के अतिरिक्त अन्य किसी से क्यों चित्त लगाता है ? उठते-बैठते, सोते-जागते तुझे सदैव उसी का ध्यान करना चाहिए।
यह शरीर सुन्दर नहीं है। यदि ऐसा होता तो प्राण निकल जाने के बाद भी यह सुन्दर लगता। हाड़-मांस, मल-मूत्र से भरे इस शरीर को अंत में वहाँ छोड़कर आयेंगे जहाँ कौए बीट छोड़ते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन के समक्ष बार-बार उपर्युक्त विचार रखने चाहिए। शरीर को असत्, मल-मूत्र का भण्डार तथा दुःखरूप जानकर देहाभिमान का त्याग करके सदैव आत्मनिश्चय करना चाहिए। यह शरीर एक मकान से सदृश है, जो कुछ समय के लिए मिला है। जिसमें ममता रखकर आप उसे अपना मकान समझ बैठे हैं, वह आपका नहीं है। शरीर तो पंचतत्वों का बना हुआ है। आप तो स्वयं को शरीर मान बैठे हो, परंतु जब सत्य का पता लगेगा तब कहोगे कि 'हाय ! मैं कितनी बड़ी भूल कर बैठा था कि शरीर को 'मैं' मानने लगा था।' जब आप ज्ञान में जागोगे तब समझ में आयेगा कि मैं पंचतत्वों का बना यह घर नही हूँ, मैं तो इससे भिन्न सत्-चित्-आनन्दस्वरूप हूँ। यह ज्ञान ही जिज्ञासु के लिए उत्तम खुराक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

संसार में कोई भी किसी का वैरी नहीं है। मन ही मनुष्य का वैरी और मित्र है। मन को जीतोगे तो वह तुम्हारा मित्र बनेगा। मन वश में हुआ तो इन्द्रियाँ भी वश में होंगी।
श्रीगौड़पादाचार्  जी ने कहा हैः 'समस्त योगी पुरूषों के भवबंधन का नाश, मन की वासनाओं का नाश करने से ही होता है। इस प्रकार दुःख की निवृत्ति तथा ज्ञान और अक्षय शांति की प्राप्ति भी मन को वश करने में ही है।'
मन को वश करने के कई उपाय हैं। जैसे, भगवन्नाम का जप, सत्पुरूषों का सत्संग, प्राणायाम आदि।

----------


## ravi chacha

इनमें अच्छा उपाय है भगवन्नाम जपना। भगवान को अपने हृदय में विराजमान किया जाय तथा गर्भ का दुःख, जन्म का दुःख, बीमारियों का दुःख, मृत्यु का दुःख एवं चौरासी लाख योनियों का दुःख, मन को याद दिलाया जाय। मन से ऐसा भी कहा जाय कि 'आत्मा के कारण तू अजर, अमर है।' ऐसे दैनिक अभ्यास से मन अपनी बदमाशियाँ छोड़कर तुम्हारा हितैषी बनेगा। जब मन भगवन्नाम का उच्चारण 200 बार माला फेरकर करने के बजाय 100 माला फेरकर बीच में ही जप छोड़ दे तो समझो कि अब मन चंचल हुआ है और यदि 200 बार माला फेरे तो समझो कि अब मन स्थिर हुआ है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो सच्चा जिज्ञासु है, वह मोक्ष को अवश्य प्राप्त करता है। लगातार अभ्यास चिंतन तथा ध्यान करने से साधक आत्मनिश्चय में टिक जाता है। अतः लगातार अभ्यास, चिंतन, ध्यान करते रहना चाहिए, फिर निश्चय ही सब दुःखों से मुक्ति और परमानंद की प्राप्ति हो जायेगी। मोक्ष प्राप्त हो जायेगा।
अपनी शक्ल को देखने के लिए तीन वस्तुओं की आवश्यकता होती है – एक निर्मल दर्पण, दूसरी आँख और तीसरा प्रकाश। इसी प्रकार शम, दम, तितिक्षा, ध्यान तथा सदगुरू के अद्वैत ज्ञान के उपदेश द्वारा अपने आत्मस्वरूप का दर्शन हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शरीर को मैं कहकर बड़े-बड़े महाराजे भी भिखारियों की नाँई संसार से चले गये, परंतु जिसने अपने आत्मा के मैं को धारण कर लिया वह सारे ब्रह्माण्डों का सम्राट बन गया। उसने अक्षय राज्य, निष्कंटक राज्य पा लिया।
हम परमानंदस्वरूप परब्रह्म हैं। सबमें हमारा ही रूप है। जो आनंद संसार में भासता है, वह वास्तव में आत्मा के आनंद की ही एक झलकमात्र होती है। तुम्हारे भीतर का आनंद ही अज्ञान से बाहर के विषयों में प्रतीत होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हम आनंदरूप पहले भी थे, अभी भी हैं और बाद में भी रहेंगे। यह जगत न पहले था, न बाद में रहेगा, किंतु बीच में जो दिखता है वह भी अज्ञानमात्र है। आरम्भ में केवल आनंदतत्व था, वैसे ही अभी भी ब्रह्म का ही अस्तित्व है।
जैसे सोना जब खान के अन्दर था तब भी सोना था, अब उसमें से आभूषण बने तो भी वह सोना ही है और जब आभूषण नष्ट हो जायेंगे तब भी वह सोना ही रहेगा, वैसे ही केवल आनंदस्वरूप परब्रह्म ही सत्य है।
चाहे शरीर रहे अथवा न रहे, जगत रहे अथवा न रहे, परंतु आत्मतत्त्व तो सदा एक-का-एक, ज्यों का त्यों है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*नश्वर से सुखी होने की इच्छा छोड़ते ही परम सुखी*जिस प्रकार पानी में दिखने वाला सूर्य का प्रतिबिम्ब वास्तविक सूर्य नहीं है अपितु सूर्य का आभासमात्र है, उसी प्रकार विषय-भोगों में जो आनंद दिखता है वह आभास मात्र ही है, सच्चा आनंद नहीं है। वह ईश्वरीय आनंद का ही आभासमात्र है। एक परब्रह्म परमेश्वर ही सत्, चित् तथा आनंदस्वरूप है। वही एक तत्त्व किसी में सत् रूप में भास रहा है, किसी में चेतनरूप में तो किसी में आनंदरूप में। किंतु जिसका हृदय शुद्ध है उसे ईश्वर एक ही अभेदरूप में प्रतीत होता है। वह सत् भी स्वयं है, चेतन भी स्वयं है और आनंद भी स्वयं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वामी रामतीर्थ से एक व्यक्ति ने प्रार्थना कीः "स्वामी जी ! मुझ पर ऐसी कृपा कीजिए कि मैं दुनिया का राजा बन जाऊँ।"
स्वामी रामतीर्थः "दुनिया का राजा बनकर क्या करोगे ?"
"व्यक्तिः "मुझे आनंद मिलेगा, प्रसन्नता होगी।"

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वामी रामतीर्थ बोलेः "समझो, तुम राजा हो गये परंतु राजा होने के बाद भी कई दुःख आयेंगे क्योंकि तुम ऐसे पदार्थों से सुखी होना चाहते हो जो नश्वर हैं। वे सदा किसी के पास नहीं रहते तो तुम्हारे पास कहाँ से रहेंगे ? इससे बढ़िया, यदि तुम नश्वर पदार्थों से सुखी होने की इच्छा ही छोड़ दो तो इसी क्षण परम सुखी हो जाओगे। तुम्हें अपने भीतर आनंद के अतिरिक्त दूसरी कोई वस्तु मिलेगी ही नहीं। जिस आनंद की प्राप्ति के लिए तुम राज्य माँग रहे हो, उससे अधिक आनंद तो वस्तुओं अथवा परिस्थितियों की इच्छा निवृत्ति में है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

हम भोगों को नहीं भोगते बल्कि भोग ही हमें भोग डालते हैं। क्षणिक सुख के लिए हम बल, बुद्धि, आयु और स्वास्थ्य को नष्ट कर देते हैं। वह क्षणिक सुख भी भोग का फल नहीं होता बल्कि हमारे मन की स्थिरता तथा भोग को पाने की इच्छा के शांत होने का परिणाम होता है। वह आनंद हमारे आत्मा का होता है, भोग भोगने का नहीं।
इच्छा की निवृत्ति से मन शांत होता है और आनंद मिलता है। अतः इच्छाओं और वासनाओं का त्याग करो तो मन शांत होगा तथा अक्षय आनंद की प्राप्ति होगी। इच्छाओं को त्यागने में ही सच्ची शांति है।

----------


## ravi chacha

संतोषी व्यक्ति ही सुखी रह सकता है। भले ही कोई व्यक्ति करोड़पति क्यों न हो किंतु यदि उसे संतोष नहीं हो तो वह कंगाल है। संतोषी व्यक्ति ही सबसे अधिक धनवान है। उसी को शांति प्राप्त होती है, जिसे प्राप्त वस्तु अथवा परिस्थिति में संतोष होता है।
इच्छा-वासनाओं का त्याग और प्राप्त वस्तुओं में संतुष्टि का अवलंबन मनुष्य को महान बना देता है। अतः वासनाओं का त्याग करके प्राप्त वस्तुओं में संतुष्ट रहो तथा अपने मन को परमात्मा में लगाओ तो आप सुख और आनंद को बाँटने वाले बन सकते हो।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भोग को सदैव रोग समझो*

----------


## ravi chacha

*भोगे रोग भयं।* भोगों में रोगों का डर रहता ही है। भोग भोगने का परिणाम रोग ही होता है। भोग बुरी बला है। भोग भोगने के पश्चात् चित्त कदापि तृप्त नहीं होता, सदैव व्याकुल रहता है। भोगों का सुख अनित्य होता है। दिल चाहता है कि बार-बार भोग भोगूँ। अतः मन में शांति नहीं रहती। जैसे घी को अग्नि में डालते समय पहले तो अग्नि बुझने लगती है, परंतु बाद में भड़क उठती है, वैसे ही भोग भी हैं। भोगते समय थोड़ी प्रसन्नता एवं तृप्ति होती है, परंतु बाद में भोग-वासना भड़ककर मनुष्य को जलाती, मनुष्य को सदैव अपना गुलाम बनाकर रखना चाहती है। 'गुरूग्रन्थ साहिब' के राग आसा, वाणी श्री रविदास शब्द में आता हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

*म्रिग मीन भ्रिंग पतंग कुंचर, एक दोख बिनास।*
*पंच दोख असाध जा महि, ता कि केतक आस।।*
श्री रविदासजी फरमाते हैं  कि 'हिरन केवल शब्दों पर रीझकर शिकारी के वश में हो जाता है, मछली खाने के लोभ में धीवर के जाल में फँसती है, भ्रमर फूल की सुगंध पर आसक्त होकर अपनी जान गँवा देता है, पतंग दीपक की ज्योति पर मस्त होकर अपने को जलाकर समाप्त कर देता है, हाथी काम के वश  होकर गड्ढे में गिरता है। अर्थात् मनुष्येतर प्राणी एक-एक विषय के वश में होकर स्वयं को नष्ट कर देता है, जबकि मनुष्य तो पाँचों विषयों में फँसा हुआ है। अतः उसके बचने की कौन सी आशा होगी ? अवश्य ही वह नष्ट होगा।
भोग को सदैव रोग समझो। विषय-विकारों में डूबकर सुख-शांति की अभिलाषा कर रहे हो। शोक तुम्हारे ऐसे जीने पर !

----------


## ravi chacha

स्मरण रखो कि तुम्हें धर्मराज के समक्ष आँखें नीची करनी पड़ेंगी। कबीर साहब ने फरमाया हैः
*धर्मराय जब लेखा माँगे, क्या मुख ले के जायेगा* *?*
*कहत कबीर सुनो रे साधो, साध संगत तर जायेगा।।*
भूलो नहीं कि वहाँ कर्म का प्रत्येक अंश प्रकट होगा, प्रत्येक व्यक्ति अपने कर्मों के लिए उत्तरदायी रहेगा। तुम्हें वहाँ अपना सिर नीचा करना पड़ेगा। अतः सोचो, अभी भी समय गया नहीं है। सामी साहब कहते हैं कि 'जो समय बीत गया सो बीत गया, शेष समय तो अच्छा आचरण करो। अपने अंतःकरण में अपने प्रियतम को देखो।' मनुष्य-देह वापस नहीं मिलेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

अतः आज अपने मन में दृढ़ निश्चय कर लो कि मैं सत्पुरूषों के संग से, सत्शास्त्रों के अध्ययन से, विवेक एवं वैराग्य का आश्रय लेकर किसी श्रोत्रिय ब्रह्मनिष्ठ महापुरूष की शरण में जाकर तथा अपने कर्त्तव्यों का पालन करके इस मनुष्य-योनि में ही मोक्ष प्राप्त करूँगा, इस अमूल्य मनुष्य जन्म को विषय भोगों में बरबाद नहीं करूँगा, इस मानव जीवन को सार्थक बनाऊँगा तथा आत्मज्ञान (मोक्ष) प्राप्त कर जन्म-मरण के चक्र से निकल जाऊँगा, जीवन को सफल बनाऊँगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पराधीन सपनेहूँ सुख नाहीं*इन्द्रियाँ मन को अपने-अपने विषय की ओर खींचती हैं। प्रत्येक इन्द्रिय का प्रवाह वायु के प्रवाह से भी कई गुना अधिक तेज होता है। इन विषयों के प्रवृत्तिरूपी प्रवाह से मन एक क्षण में एक ओर आकर्षित होता है तो दूसरे क्षण दूसरी ओर। इन्द्रियों के विभिन्न विषयों में इस प्रकार खिंचा हुआ मन कभी एक जगह स्थिर नहीं रह सकता, सदैव चंचल बना रहता है। यह मन की पराधीनता है। पराधीन होना ही सब दुःखों का कारण है। जो इन्द्रियों के वश में होकर विषयों के पीछे पड़ा हुआ है, वह पराधीन ही है। पराधीनता का अर्थ है दूसरे के वश में होना अथवा गुलाम होना।

----------


## ravi chacha

*तृष्णा जहाँ होवे वहाँ ही, जान ले संसार है।*
*होवे नहीं तृष्णा जहाँ, संसार का सो पार है।।*
*वैराग्य पक्का धार कर, मत भूल विषयासक्त हो।*
*तृष्णा न कर हो जा सुखी, मत भोग में आसक्त हो।।*
जो व्यक्ति ज्ञानरहित होता है और जो अपने मन को योग के द्वारा शांत नहीं करता, उसकी इन्द्रियाँ उसके वश में नहीं रहतीं। उस व्यक्ति की दशा बलवान घोड़ोंवाले रथ पर बैठे नये-नये रथवान जैसी भयानक होती है, किंतु जिसने अपने मन को वश में किया है उसे परम सुख प्राप्त होता है। वह उस पद को प्राप्त कर लेता है जहाँ से पुनः गिरना नहीं पड़ता। वह जन्म-मृत्यु के पार हो जाता है। जिसके इन्द्रियरूप घोड़ों की मनरूपी लगाम अपने वश में है, वही रास्ता पार कर सकता है, परम पद को प्राप्त कर सकता है परंतु मनमुख अर्थात् पराधीन मनुष्यों को सर्वदा दुःखी ही रहना पड़ता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पराधीन सपनेहूँ सुख नाहीं।*
अतः प्रत्येक मनुष्य को उचित है कि वह अपने मन को सदैव वश में रखे। जिसकी इन्द्रियाँ विषयों से हर प्रकार से निवृत्त रहती हैं, उसकी बुद्धि स्थिर, शांत और गंभीर रहती है। उसे ही सब सुख प्राप्त होते हैं। इन्द्रियों को स्वच्छन्द कर देने से अपनी शक्ति क्षीण हो जाती है और इसी निर्बलता के कारण मनुष्य को दुःख भोगना पड़ता है। जो व्यक्ति अपनी इन्द्रियों को संयम में रखता है अर्थात् इन्द्रियों को स्वच्छंद न कर अपने वश में रखता है और उन्हें विषयों के जंगल में नहीं भटकने देता, उसकी शक्ति उसके भीतर ही सुरक्षित रहती है। अपनी इसी शक्ति के बल से वह परम सुख को प्राप्त कर लेता है। अपनी भीतर शक्ति की अधिकता ही सुख है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यदि सुख भोगना चाहते हो तो मन, बुद्धि और इन्द्रियों को अपने दास बनाओ। उनके अधीन होकर अपना अमूल्य जीवन नष्ट मत करो।
*धिक्कार है उस अर्थ को, धिक्कार है उस कर्म को।*
*धिक्कार है उस काम को, धिक्कार है उस धर्म को।।*
*जिससे न होवे शांति, उस व्यापार में क्यों सक्त हो।*
*पुरूषार्थ अंतिम सिद्ध कर, मत भोग में आसक्त हो।।*
इसलिए जो व्यक्ति सुख का इच्छुक है, उसे अपने मन को विषयों से हटाकर अपने वश में रखने का उद्यम करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दुनिया तो मुसाफिरखाना है*यह समस्त दुनिया तो एक मुसाफिरखाना(सराय) है। दुनियारूपी सराय में रहते हुए भी उससे निर्लेप रहा करो। जैसे कमल का फूल पानी में रहता है परंतु पानी की एक बूँद भी उस पर नहीं ठहरती, उसी प्रकार संसार में रहो।
तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं-
*तुलसी इस संसार में भांति भांति के लोग।*
*हिलिये मिलिये प्रेम सों नदी नाव संयोग।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे नौका में कई लोग चढ़ते, बैठते और उतरते हैं परंतु कोई भी उसमें ममता या आसक्ति नहीं रखता, उसे अपना रहने का स्थान नहीं समझता, ऐसे ही हम भी संसार में सबसे हिल-मिलकर रहे परंतु संसार में आसक्त न बनें। जैसे, मुसाफिरखाने में कई चीजें रखी रहती हैं किंतु मुसाफिर उनसे केवल अपना काम निकाल सकता है, उन्हें अपना मानकर ले नहीं जा सकता। वैसे ही संसार के पदार्थों का शास्त्रानुसार उपयोग तो करो किंतु उनमें मोह-ममता न रखो। वे पदार्थ काम निकालने के लिए हैं, उनमें आसक्ति रखकर अपना जीवन बरबाद करने के लिए नहीं हैं।
*सपने के संसार पर, क्यों मोहित किया मन मस्ताना है* *?*
*घर मकान महल न अपने, तन मन धन बेगाना है,*
*चार दिनों का चैत चमन में, बुलबुल के लिए बहाना है,*
*आयी खिजाँ हुई पतझड़, था जहाँ जंगल, वहाँ वीराना है,*
*जाग मुसाफिर कर तैयारी, होना आखिर रवाना है,*
*दुनिया जिसे कहते हैं, वह तो स्वयं मुसाफिरखाना है।*
अपना असली वतन आत्मा है। उसे अच्छी तरह से जाने बिन शांति नहीं मिलेगी और न ही यह पता लगेगा कि 'मैं कौन हूँ'। जिन्होंने स्वयं को पहचाना है, उन्होंने ईश्वर को जाना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मन जीते वही बुद्धिमान*

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तक मन नहीं मरा, तब तक वेदान्त का ज्ञान अच्छा नहीं लगता। विद्यारण्य स्वामी अपनी पुस्तक 'जीवन्मुक्त विवेक' में कहते हैं कि'सहस्र अंकुरों, टहनियों और पत्तोंवाले संसाररूपी वृक्ष की जड़ मन ही है। यह आवश्यक है कि संकल्प को दबाने के लिए मन का रक्त बलपूर्वक सुखा देना चाहिए, उसका नाश कर देना चाहिए। ऐसा करने से यह संसाररूपी वृक्ष सूख जायेगा।'

----------


## ravi chacha

वसिष्ठजी कहते हैं- 'मन का स्वच्छंद होना ही पतन का कारण है एवं उसका निग्रह होना ही उन्नति का कारण है। अतः अनेक प्रकार की अशांति के फलदाता संसाररूपी वृक्ष को जड़ से उखाड़ने का तथा अपने मन को वश करने का उपाय केवल मनोनिग्रह ही है।
हृदयरूपी वन में फन उठाकर बैठा साँप मन है। इसमें संकल्प-विकल्परूपी घातक विष भरे होते हैं। ऐसा मनरूपी साँप जिसने मारा है, उस पूर्णिमा के पूर्ण चन्द्रमा की तरह पूर्ण हुए निर्विकार पुरूष को मैं नमस्कार करता हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञानी का मन नाश को प्राप्त होता है परंतु अज्ञानी का मन उसे बाँधने वाली एक जंजीर है। जब तक परम तत्त्व के दृढ़ अभ्यास से अपने मन को जीता नहीं जाता, तब तक वह आधी रात में नृत्य करने वाले प्रेत, पिशाच आदि की तरह नाचता रहता है।
वर्तमान परिवर्तनशील जीवन में मनुष्य को सत्ता एवं प्रभुता से प्रीति हो गयी है। इसका मूल कारण है, अपने में अपूर्णता का अनुभव करना।'मैं शरीर हूँ' यह भावना मिट जाने से देह की आसक्ति हट जाती है। देह में आसक्ति हट जाने से देह तथा उससे सम्बन्धित पदार्थों और सम्बन्धों में किंचित् भी ममता नहीं रहती।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसके चित्त से अभिमान नष्ट हो गया, जो संसार की वस्तुओं में मैं-मेरा का भाव नहीं रखता उसके मन में वासनाएँ कैसे ठहर सकती हैं ? उसकी भोग-वासनाएँ शरद ऋतु के कमल के फूल की तरह नष्ट हो जाती हैं। जिसकी वासनाएँ नष्ट हो गयीं वह मुक्त ही तो है।
जो हाथ से दबाकर, दाँतों से दाँतों को भींचकर, कमर कसकर अपने मन-इन्द्रियों को वश में कर लेते हैं, वे ही इस संसार में बुद्धिमान एवं भाग्यवान है। उनकी ही गिनती देवपुरूषों में होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस संसाररूपी वन का बीज चित्त है। जिसने इस बीज को नष्ट कर लिया, उसे फिर कोई भी भय-बाधा नहीं रहती। जैसे, केसरी सिंह जंगल के विभिन्न प्रकार के खूँखार प्राणियों के बीच भी निर्भय होकर विचरता है, उसी प्रकार वह पुरूष भी संसार की विघ्न-बाधाओं, दुःख-सुख तथा मान-अपमान के बीच भी निर्भय एवं निर्द्वन्द्व होकर आनंदपूर्वक विचरण करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सभी लोग सदा सुखी, आनंदित एवं शांतिपूर्ण जीवन जीना चाहते हैं परंतु अपने मन को वश में नहीं करते। मन को वश करने से ये सभी वस्तुएँ सहज में ही प्राप्त हो जाती हैं परंतु लोग मन को वश न करके मन के वश हो जाते हैं। जो मन में आया वही खाया, मन में आया वही किया। संत एवं शास्त्र सच्चा मार्ग बताते हैं परंतु उनके वचनों आदर-आचरण नहीं करते और मन के गुलाम हो जाते है। परंतु जो संत एवं शास्त्र के ज्ञान को पूरी तरह से पचा लेता है वह मुक्त हो जाता है। वह सिर्फ मन का ही नहीं अपितु त्रिलोकी का स्वामी हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अतः महापुरूषों द्वारा बतायी हुई युक्तियों से मन को वश में करो। 'जिसने मन जीता, उसने जग जीता'। क्योंकि जगत का मूल मन ही है। जब मन अमनीभाव को प्राप्त होगा तब तुम्हारा जीवन सुखमय, आनंदमय, परोपकारमय हो जायगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अज्ञान-नशे को उतारना ही सबसे श्रेष्ठ उपलब्धि*

----------


## ravi chacha

परमात्मा और परमात्मप्राप्त महापुरूषों के प्रति सदैव प्रेम रखना चाहिए, यही कल्याण का मार्ग है। परंतु प्यारे ! यह प्रेम जितना भीतर से रखा जायगा, उतना ही अधिक लाभ होगा। आत्मदर्शी महापुरूष को भूलकर भी शरीर की भावना से नहीं देखना चाहिए, अपितु उन्हें पूर्ण सच्चिदानंदस्वरूप समझना चाहिए।
तत्त्वदृष्टि से देखें तो वे महापुरूष और हम एक ही हैं, जरा भी भेद नहीं है परंतु वे स्वयं को परमात्मा से अभिन्न जानते हैं, जबकि हम स्वयं को ईश्वर से अलग(शरीर) मानते हैं और यही हमारे दुःख का कारण है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारे सामने यह उद्देश्य होना चाहिए की हम स्वयं को पहचान लें, विकारों-वासनाओं की दलदल से ऊपर उठकर परमेश्वरीय सुख पायें, जन्म-मरण आदि दुःखों से सदा के लिए छुटकारा पाकर मुक्त हो जायें तथा जीवन्मुक्ति का आनंद लें। जीवात्मा और परमात्मा दो भिन्न वस्तुएँ नहीं हैं। जैसे, एक बोरे में गेहूँ पड़ा है तथा उसी के पास एक अन्य डिब्बे में गेहूँ पड़ा है। यदि डिब्बे और बोरे का विचार छोड़ दो तो शेष गेहूँ ही बचेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक व्यक्ति भालू का अभिनय कर रहा था। उसे अधिक भाँग पिला दी गयी, जिससे उसे कोई होश नहीं रहा। वह स्वयं को सचमुच का भालू समझकर लोगों को काटने की चेष्टा करने लगा। जब उसे खटाई खिलाई गयी और उसे होश आया, तब वह अपने द्वारा की गई मूर्खता पर हँसने लगा। इसी प्रकार हमें भी अज्ञानरूपी नशा चढ़ा हुआ है। हम स्वयं को देह समझ बैठे हैं। अतः हमें ऐसे ब्रह्मज्ञानी गुरू की आवश्यकता है, जो अपनी ज्ञानरूपी खटाई खिलाकर हमारे अज्ञानरूपी नशे को उतार दें और हमें अपने वास्तविक स्वरूप का ज्ञान हो जाय।
शरीर की आसक्ति ही जीव को दुःख देती है। अर्जुन बड़े मोह में पड़ गया था। जब श्रीकृष्ण ने गीता का ज्ञान दिया, तब उसे समझ में आया कि जैसे स्वप्न की सृष्टि है वैसे ही यह भी मुझ साक्षी, द्रष्टा के सपने की सृष्टि है, बाजी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बाजीगर जैसे बाजी पाये, लोग तमाशे आये।*
बार-बार आत्मचिंतन करने से आत्मा में हमारी स्थिति हो सकती है। जो (अपने को) शिष्य कहलाता है वह यदि शिष्य बनकर ही रहा, गुरून बना तो शिष्य बनकर क्या किया ? अर्थात् यदि वह पूर्ण ज्ञानी नहीं बना और सदैव अज्ञान के अंधकार में ही रहा अर्थात् अपने को हाड़-मांस एवं मल मूत्र से भरी हुई देह ही समझता रहा तो फिर उसे शिष्य बनने का पूर्ण लाभ नहीं मिला।
ज्ञानी गुरू की शरण में रहते हुए उनकी ज्ञानरूपी खटाई को पचाकर अपने अज्ञान के नशे को उतारना, यही मनुष्य-देह की सबसे श्रेष्ठ उपलब्धि है। यही परम कल्याण है। यही परम शांति, परमानंद एवं परम पद की प्राप्ति है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भोजन का प्रभाव*सुखी रहने के लिए स्वस्थ रहना आवश्यक है। शरीर स्वस्थ तो मन स्वस्थ। शरीर की तंदुरूस्ती भोजन, व्यायाम आदि पर निर्भर करती है। भोजन कब एवं कैसे करें, इसका ध्यान रखना चाहिए। यदि भोजन करने का सही ढंग आ जाय तो भारत में कुल प्रयोग होने वाले खाद्यान्न का पाँचवाँ भाग बचाया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

भोजन नियम से, मौन रहकर एवं शांत चित्त होकर करो। जो भी सादा भोजन मिले, उसे भगवान का प्रसाद समझकर खाओ। हम भोजन करने बैठते हैं तो भी बोलते रहते हैं। 'पद्म पुराण' में आता है कि 'जो बातें करते हुए भोजन करता है, वह मानों पाप खाता है।' कुछ लोग चलते-चलते अथवा खड़े-खड़े जल्दबाजी में भोजन करते हैं। नहीं ! शरीर से इतना काम लेते हो, उसे खाना देने के लिए आधा घंटा, एक घंटा दे दिया तो क्या हुआ ? यदि बीमारियों से बचना है तो खूब चबा-चबाकर खाना खाओ। एक ग्रास को कम से कम 32 बार चबायें। एक बार में एक तोला (लगभग 11.5 ग्राम) से अधिक दूध मुँह में नहीं डालना चाहिए। यदि घूँट-घूँट करके पियेंगे तो एक पाव दूध भी ढाई पाव जितनी शक्ति देगा। चबा-चबाकर खाने से कब्ज दूर होती है, दाँत मजबूत होते हैं, भूख बढ़ती है तथा पेट की कई बीमारियाँ भी ठीक हो जाती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

भोजन पूर्ण रूप से सात्त्विक होना चाहिए। राजसी एवं तामसी आहार शरीर एवं मन बुद्धि को रूग्न तथा कमजोर करता है। भोजन करने का गुण शेर से ग्रहण करो। न खाने योग्य चीज को वह सात दिन तक भूखा होने पर भी नहीं खाता। मिर्च-मसाले कम खाने चाहिए। मैं भोजन पर इसलिए जोर देता हूँ क्योंकि भोजन से ही शरीर चलता है। जब शरीर ही स्वस्थ नहीं रहेगा तब साधना कहाँ से होगी ? भोजन का मन पर भी प्रभाव पड़ता है। इसीलिए कहते हैं- *'**जैसा खाये अन्न, वैसा बने मन।**'*अतः सात्त्विक एवं पौष्टिक आहार ही लेना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

मांस, अण्डे, शराब, बासी, जूठा, अपवित्र आदि तामसी भोजन करने से शरीर एवं मन-बुद्धि पर घातक प्रभाव पड़ता है, शरीर में बीमारियाँ पैदा हो जाती हैं। मन तामसी स्वभाववाला, कामी, क्रोधी, चिड़चिड़ा, चिंताग्रस्त हो जाता है तथा बुद्धि स्थूल एवं जड़ प्रकृति की हो जाती है। ऐसे लोगों का हृदय मानवीय संवेदनाओं से शून्य हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

खूब भूख लगने पर ही भोजन करना चाहिए। खाने का अधिकार उसी का है जिसे भूख लगी हो। कुछ नासमझ लोग स्वाद लेने के लिए बार-बार खाते रहते हैं। पहले का खाया हुआ पूरा पचा न पचा कि ऊपर से दुबारा ठूँस लिया। ऐसा नहीं करें। भोजन स्वाद लेने की वासना से नहीं अपितु भगवान का प्रसाद समझकर स्वस्थ रहने के लिए करना चाहिए।
बंगाल का सम्राट गोपीचंद संन्यास लेने के बाद जब अपनी माँ के पास भिक्षा लेने आया तो उसकी माँ ने कहाः "बेटा ! मोहनभोग ही खाना।"जब गोपीचन्द ने पूछाः "माँ ! जंगलों में कंदमूल-फल एवं रूखे-सूखे पत्ते मिलेंगे, वहाँ मोहनभोग कहाँ से खाऊँगा ?" तब उसकी माँ ने अपने कहने का तात्पर्य यह बताया कि "जब खूब भूख लगने पर भोजन करेगा तो तेरे लिए कंदमूल-फल भी मोहनभोग से कम नहीं होंगे।"
चबा-चबाकर भोजन करें, सात्त्विक आहार लें, मधुर व्यवहार करें, सभी में भगवान का दर्शन करें, सत्पुरूषों के सान्निध्य में जाकर आत्मज्ञान को पाने की इच्छा करें तथा उनके उपदेशों का भलीभाँति मनन करें तो आप जीते-जी मुक्ति का अनुभव कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*द्वैत का मूल कल्पना में*आत्मा और परमात्मा की एकता का ज्ञान ही मुक्ति है। वास्तव में आप शरीर, इन्द्रिय, मन, बुद्धि एवं प्राण इन पाँचों से पृथक, सबको सत्ता देने वाले हो। आप ईश्वर से अभिन्न हो परंतु हृदय में काम, क्रोध, लोभ, मोह एवं मत्सररूपी चूहों ने बिल बनाकर कचरा भर दिया है। विषयों की तृष्णा ने आत्मानंदरूपी दीपक को बुझाकर अज्ञान का अंधकार फैला दिया है।
अब प्रश्न है कि कचरा कैसे निकाला जाये ? झाड़ू लगाने से। बिल कैसे बंद हों ? पत्थर तथा कंकरीट भरने से। अंधकार कैसे दूर हो ? प्रकाश करने से।

----------


## ravi chacha

संकल्प विकल्प कम करना, यह झाड़ू लगाना है। काम, क्रोध, लोभ, मोह व मत्सर इन पाँचों चोरों से अपने को बचान, यह बिलों को बंद करना है तथा आत्मज्ञान का विचार करना, यह प्रकाश करना है। ज्ञान का प्रकाश करके अविद्यारूपी अंधकार को हटाना है। आपकी हृदय गुफा में तो पहले से ही ऐसा दीपक विद्यमान है, जिसका तल और बाती कभी समाप्त ही नहीं होती। आवश्यकता है तो बस, ऐसे सदगुरू की जो अपनी ज्ञानरूपी ज्योत से आपकी ज्योत को जला दें।
जैसे सूर्य के ताप से उत्पन्न बादल कुछ समय के लिए सूर्य को ही ढँक लेते हैं, ऐसे ही आप भी अज्ञान का पर्दा चढ़ गया है। जैसे जल में उत्पन्न बुदबुदा जल ही है, परंतु वह जल तब होगा जब अपना परिच्छिन्न अस्तित्व छोड़ेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

बुदबुदे एवं लहरें सागर से प्रार्थना करने लगीं- "हे सागर देवता ! हमें अपना दर्शन कराइये।" सागर ने कहाः "ऐ मूर्खो ! तुम लोग मुझसे भिन्न हो क्या ? तुम स्वयं सागर हो, अपना स्वतंत्र अस्तित्व मानकर तुमने स्वयं को मुझसे भिन्न समझ लिया है।" इसी प्रकार जीवात्मा और परमात्मा दो भिन्न वस्तुएँ नहीं हैं। अज्ञानतावश द्वैत का भ्रम हो गया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक संत ने अपने शिष्य से कहाः "बेटा ! एक लोटे में गंगाजल भरकर ले आओ।" शिष्य दौड़कर पास ही में बह रही गंगा नदी से लोटे में जल भरके ले आया। गुरू जी ने लोटे के जल को देखकर शिष्य से कहाः "बेटा ! यह गंगाजल कहाँ है ? गंगा में तो नावें चल रही हैं, बड़े-बड़े मगरमच्छ और मछलियाँ क्रीड़ा कर रही हैं, लोग स्नान पूजन कर रहे हैं। इसमें वे सब कहाँ हैं ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

शिष्य घबरा गया। उसने कहाः "गुरूजी ! मैं तो गंगाजल ही भरकर लाया हूँ।" शिष्य को घबराया हुआ देख संतश्री ने कहाः "वत्स ! दुःखी न हो। तुमने आज्ञा का ठीक से पालन किया है। यह जल कल्पना के कारण गंगाजल से भिन्न भासता है, परंतु वास्तव में है वही। फिर से जाकर इसे गंगाजी में डालोगे तो वही हो जायेगा। रत्तीभर भी भेद नहीं देख पाओगे। इसी प्रकार आत्मा और परमात्मा, भ्रांति के कारण अलग-अलग भासित होते हैं। वास्तव में हैं एक ही। मन की कल्पना से जगत की भिन्नता भासती है, परंतु वास्तव में एक ईश्वर ही सर्वत्र विद्यमान है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*विकारों से बचने हेतु संकल्प-साधना*विषय विकार साँप के विष से भी अधिक भयानक हैं। इन्हें छोटा नहीं समझना चाहिए। सौ मन दूध में विष की एक बूँद डालोगे तो परिणाम क्या मिलेगा ? पूरा सौ मन व्यर्थ हो जाएगा।
साँप तो काटेगा, तभी विष चढ़ पायेगा किंतु विषय विकार का केवल चिंतन हो मन को भ्रष्ट कर देता है। अशुद्ध वचन सुनने से मन मलिन हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अतः किसी भी विकार को कम मत समझो। विकारों से सदैव सौ कौस दूर रहो। भ्रमर में कितनी शक्ति होती है कि वह लकड़ी को भी छेद देता है, परंतु बेचारा फूल की सुगंध पर मोहित होकर, पराधीन होकर अपने को नष्ट कर देता है। हाथी स्पर्श के वशीभूत होकर स्वयं को गड्ढे में डाल देता है। मछली स्वाद के कारण काँटे में फँस जाती है। पतंगा रूप के वशीभूत होकर अपने को दीये पर जला देता है। इन सबमें सिर्फ एक-एक विषय का आकर्षण होता है फिर भी ऐसी दुर्गति को प्राप्त होते हैं, जबकि मनुष्य के पास तो पाँच इन्द्रियों के दोष हैं। यदि वह सावधान नहीं रहेगा तो तुम अनुमान लगा सकते हो कि उसका क्या हाल होगा ?

----------


## ravi chacha

अतः भैया मेरे ! सावधान रहें। जिस-जिस इन्द्रिय का आकर्षण है उस-उस आकर्षण से बचने का संकल्प करें। गहरा श्वास लें और प्रणव (ओंकार) का जप करें। मानसिक बल बढ़ाते जायें। जितनी बार हो सके, बलपूर्वक उच्चारण करें। फिर उतनी ही देर मौन रहकर जप करें। आज उस विकार में फिर से नहीं फँसूँगा या एक सप्ताह तक अथवा एक माह तक नहीं फँसूँगा... ऐसा संकल्प करें। फिर से गहरा श्वास लें। 'हरि

----------


## ravi chacha

*शांति कैसे पायें ?*

----------


## ravi chacha

मन को शुद्ध किये बिना शांति प्राप्ति नहीं होगी। लोग कहते हैं कि 'शांति चाहिए।' यदि सचमुच शांति चाहते हो तो कमर कसकर हृदय शुद्ध करो और जीवन्मुक्त हो जाओ। हृदय रूपी वन में मनरूपी सर्प फन निकालकर बैठा है। उसमें संकल्प-विकल्परूपी घातक विष है। जब मन एवं इन्द्रियों का वश करोगे तब तुम्हें तत्त्व का ज्ञान होगा।
यह शरीर एक दर्पण है। इसके भीतर जो काम, क्रोध, लोभ, मोह आदि विकार बैठे हैं वे इस पर आवरण हैं। जैसे दर्पण के ऊपर पर्दा होगा तो उसमें मुख नहीं दिखेगा, ऐसे ही विकारों का आवरण सच्ची शांति को ढँक लेता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

साधारण मनुष्य शरीर को सजाने तथा उसके पालन में ही जीवन बिता देते हैं। अज्ञान से इस शरीर को सदैव रहने वाला समझकर ईर्ष्या, वैर और कलह की आग में जलते है। ऐसे लोग उन चूहों के समान हैं, जिनके पीछे मौतरूपी बिल्ली का पंजा उठा है और उन्हें इस बात का पता ही नहीं। यदि मनुष्य विवेकपूर्वक मौत को याद करे तो उससे कुकर्म और पाप होंगे ही नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसा कर्म करोगे, वैसा ही फल पाओगे। कोई भी कर्म छोटा मत समझो। छोटी-सी भूल भी पहाड़ की तरह समझनी चाहिए। इसलिए मन को बार-बार समझाओ कि 'हे मन ! यह क्या कर रहा है ? तृष्णारूपी जल में गोते खा रहा है ? अमूल्य मनुष्य जन्म को भोगों में बरबाद कर रहा है ?'
उत्तम मनुष्य वही है जिसने शारीरिक, मानसिक तथा आत्मिक उन्नति की है अर्थात् जिसका शरीर नीरोग व मन पवित्र है तथा जिसने अपनी आत्मा को जाना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अनित्य पदार्थों को नित्य समझकर हम बड़ी ही भूल कर रहे हैं। अनित्य पदार्थों की तो चिंता करते हैं, परंतु हम स्वयं क्या हैं यह तो सोचते ही नहीं। कितने दुःख की बात है !
शरीर नाशवान है। संसार के पदार्थ भी मिथ्या ही हैं, केवल आत्मा ही सत्य एवं शाश्वत है। मनुष्य शरीर, जाति, धर्म आदि से अपनी एकता करके उनका अभिमान करने लगता है और उनके अनुसार स्वयं को कई बंधनों में बाँध लेता है। इससे उसका मन अशुद्ध रहता है। विचार, वाणी और व्यवहार में सच्चाई एवं पवित्रता रखने से मन पवित्र होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शांति तीन प्रकार से प्राप्त होती है – सत्त्वगुण से, तत्त्वज्ञान से तथा निर्विकल्प समाधि की सुदृढ़ यात्रा से। पूर्ण शांति प्राप्ति करने का उपाय आत्मज्ञान है। आत्मज्ञान के द्वारा रजोगुण, तमोगुण तथा सत्त्वगुण से भी ऊपर उठकर शांत पद, गुणातीत पद प्राप्त करना चाहिए। शुरूआत में यह कठिन लगता है, पर कठिन नहीं है। जिन्हें कठिन नहीं लगता, ऐसे महापुरूषों का मिलना कठिन है। संसार की नश्वर चीजों के लिए हम कितनी कठिनियाँ सहन करते आये हैं ! इस सनातन सुख को प्राप्त करने, सनातन सत्य को जानने के लिए थोड़ी सी कठिनाई सहन करने को तैयार हो जायें और सत्पुरूषों का मार्गदर्शन मिल जाय तो खुद तो खुशहाल हो ही जायें, अनेकों का उद्धार करने वाले भी हो जायें....

----------


## ravi chacha

*मूल में ही भूल*प्रत्येक प्राणी का उद्देश्य है सर्व दुःखों का नाश और नित्य सुख की प्राप्ति। जो भी कार्य हम करते हैं, चाहे अच्छा भोजन करते हैं अथवा सिनेमा देखते हैं, उन सबके पीछे यही हेतु होता है कि सुख मिले। सुख भी हम ऐसा चाहते हैं जो सदा बना रहे, जिसका कभी नाश न हो। परंतु जीवनभर कर्म करने पर भी पूर्ण सुख नहीं मिलता। फिर आपके कर्म करने का क्या फायदा ?

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए आजीवन कड़ी मेहनत की, फिर भी वह न मिले तो मेहनत तो व्यर्थ ही गयी न ? जब आवश्यकता भी है और पुरूषार्थ भी है तो सफलता क्यों नहीं मिलती ? इस पर विचार किया है कभी ?
बात बड़ी सीधी सी है कि तड़प और पुरूषार्थ तो है परंतु सही दिशा नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जरा कल्पना करो कि एक व्यक्ति गर्मियों की तपती दोपहरी में रेगिस्तान से गुजर रहा है और उसे बड़ी प्यास लगी है। रेत पर जब धूप पड़ती है तो वह दूर से पानी की तरह दिखती है।
अब वह यात्री इधर-उधर दौड़ रहा है। जहाँ भी देखता है थोड़ी दूरी पर पानी होने का आभास होता है परंतु निकट जाता है तो रेत-ही-रेत और इसी प्रकार इधर-उधर भटककर बेचारा प्यासा मर जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब उस यात्री को पानी की तड़प भी थी और उसे पाने के लिए पुरूषार्थ भी किया था, फिर भी प्यासा क्यों मरा ? क्योंकि पानी को रेगिस्तान में ढूँढ रहा था। जितनी मेहनत से वह रेत में इधर-उधर दौड़ता रहा, उतनी मेहनत करके किसी नदी या कुएँ तक पहुँच जाता तो प्यास भी बुझती और प्राण भी बचते। साधारण संसारी व्यक्ति की भी ऐसी ही दशा होती है। वह सुख तो चाहता है सदा रहने वाला, परंतु उसे ढूँढता है क्षणभंगुर संसार में !मिटने वाली और बदलने वाली वस्तुओं-परिस्थितियों से एक सा सुख कैसे मिल सकता है ?

----------


## ravi chacha

शाश्वत सुख शाश्वत वस्तु से ही मिल सकता है और वह शाश्वत वस्तु है आत्मा। अब अनित्य पदार्थों में नित्य सुख ढूँढने वाला व्यक्ति यदि अपने पुरूषार्थ की दिशा बदल दे और नित्य आत्मसुख की प्राप्ति में लग जाय तो उसे लक्ष्यप्राप्ति में देर ही कहाँ लगेगी ! परंतु भगवान की यह माया बड़ी विचित्र है। जीव को वह इस प्रकार से भ्रमित कर देती है कि बेचारे को यह विवेक ही नहीं उपजता कि मैं रेगिस्तान में जल ढूँढकर अपने पुरूषार्थ एवं जीवन के अमूल्य समय को व्यर्थ में नष्ट कर रहा हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यदि नित्य सुख को वास्तव में प्राप्त करना हो तो बाह्य पदार्थों के असली स्वरूप को समझना पड़ेगा।
अंक 'एक' के बाद जितने शून्य लगते हैं, उसकी कीमत में उतनी ही वृद्धि होती है परंतु यदि एक को मिटा दिया जाय तो दाहिनी ओर कितनी भी शून्य हों उनका कोई मूल्य नहीं। उन बिन्दियों का मूल्य उस संख्या 'एक' के कारण है। इसी प्रकार संसार की पदार्थों की सत्ता है ही नहीं। जब हम उस सत्ता के अस्तित्व को स्वीकार करके उसकी ओर चलते हैं तो हमारे पास उपलब्ध पदार्थों का उपयोग भी उसी सत्कार्य में होता है। अतः उनकी शोभा बढ़ती है। परंतु जब हम उस 'एक' का अस्तित्व भुला बैठते हैं तो हमारे पास शून्यरूपी वस्तुएँ कितनी भी क्यों न हों, वे दुःखदायी ही होती हैं तथा पापकर्म और जन्म-मरण का कारण बनती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जो लोग विषय-भोगों को मक्खन और पेड़ा समझते हैं, वे मानों चूना खाते हैं। चूना खाने वाले की क्या दशा होती है यह सभी जानते हैं। बेचारा बेमौत मारा जाता है।*
हमारी चाह तो उत्तम है परंतु उसे पाने का जो प्रयत्न कर रहे है उसके मूल में ही भूल है। हम अनित्य पदार्थों को नित्य समझकर उनसे सुख लेना चाहते हैं। शरीर हमारा है इससे सुख लें, परंतु शरीर का क्या भरोसा ? इस पर गर्व किसलिये ? जब शरीर ही स्थिर नहीं है तो फिर शरीर को मिलने वाले पदार्थ, विषय, सम्बन्ध आदि कहाँ से स्थिर होंगे ? धन इकट्ठा करने और सम्मान प्राप्त करने के लिए हम क्या-क्या नहीं करते, यद्यपि हम यह भी जानते हैं कि यह सब अंत में काम नहीं आयेगा। अस्थिर पदार्थों की तो बड़ी चिंता करते हैं परंतु हम वास्तव में क्या हैं, यह कभी सोचते ही नहीं। हम ड्राइवर हैं परंतु स्वयं को मोटर समझ बैठे हैं, हम मकान के स्वामी हैं परंतु अपने को मकान समझते हैं। हम अमर आत्मा है परंतु अपने को शरीर समझ बैठे हैं। बस यही भूल है, जिसने हमें सुख के लिए भटकना सिखाया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

संसार की कोई भी वस्तु सुन्दर और आनंदरूप नहीं है। सुन्दर और आनंदरूप एक परमात्मा ही है। उसी के सौन्दर्य का थोड़ा अंश प्राप्त होने से यह संसार सुन्दर लगता है। उस आनंदस्वरूप की सत्ता से चल रहा है इसीलिए इसमें भी आनंद भासता है। अतः हमें चाहिए कि संसार के पदार्थ जिसकी सत्ता से आनंददायी व सुखरूप भासते हैं, उसी ईश्वर से अपना दिल मिलाकर भगवदानंद प्राप्त करें जो इस शरीर के नष्ट हो जाने पर भी नष्ट नहीं होता, किंतु शर्त यह है कि हम अपने पुरूषार्थ को उस ओर लगायें। हम उद्यम कर सकते हैं, कष्ट भी सह सकते हैं, केवल इच्छा को परिवर्तित करना होगा। ऐसा आज तक नहीं हुआ कि मनुष्य को किसी पदार्थ की प्रबल इच्छा हो और वह उसे प्राप्त न हुआ हो।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रत्येक प्राणी की दौड़ आनंद की ओर है। चाहे करोड़पति क्यों न हो, वह भी सुख के लिए, आनंद के लिए ही भागता-फिरता है। यहाँ तक कि मकोड़ी भी आनंद की प्राप्ति के लिए ही दौड़ रही है। वह भी दुःख नहीं चाहती, मरना नहीं चाहती। तात्पर्य यह है कि प्रत्येक प्राणी आनंद के लिए दौड़ रहा है परंतु उसे नश्वर वस्तुओं में ढूँढता है। इसलिए दौड़-भाग में ही समय पूरा हो जाता है, आनंद मिलता ही नहीं।
नानकजी ने फरमाया हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

*नानक दुखिया सब संसार।* दुःख संसार में है परंतु आत्मा में तो संसार है ही नहीं और वह आत्मा हमारी जान है। यदि उस आत्मा को पाने को यत्न करोगे तो तुम्हें आनंद और सुख के अतिरिक्त कुछ दिखेगा ही नहीं। प्रबल इच्छा और उद्यम हो तो इच्छित वस्तु प्राप्त होकर ही रहती है।
अतः सज्जनो ! चित्त में प्रबल इच्छा रखो और उद्यम करो, परंतु किसके लिये ? नश्वर और तुच्छ संसार के लिए ? नहीं। वह तुम्हारे साथ सदा नहीं रहेगा क्योंकि संसार अनित्य है। जो स्वयं अनित्य है वह तुम्हें नित्य सुख कैसे देगा ? जैसे, साँप बाहर से तो चमकीला और कोमल दिखता है परंतु उसकी असलियत क्या होती है यह तुम जानते हो। ऐसे ही संसार भी दिखने भर को सुन्दर लगता है, इसकी असलियत जाननी हो तो विवेक दे देखो सब पता चल जायगा। इसलिए इच्छा करो मुक्तात्मा होने की, अपने-आपको खोजने की, अपने मुक्त आत्मा को जानने की और उद्यम करो नित्य सुखस्वरूप, आनंदस्वरूप, अविनाशी आत्मा को पाने के लिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*..........तो दुनिया में नहीं फँसोगे !*

----------


## ravi chacha

*अंतःकरण में ज्ञान, आँखों में वैराग्य और मुख में भक्ति रखो तो दुनिया में नही फँसोगे।* मन को संसार के विषयों से निकालकर अंतर्मुख करो, तब सभी वासनाएँ मिट जाएँगी, विकार दूर हो जायेंगे। दुनिया में कोई किसी का वैरी नहीं है। मन ही मनुष्य का वैरी और मित्र है।

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई भी व्यक्ति आपदा में पड़कर पथभ्रष्ट होना नहीं चाहता। नदी के तट की ओर तैरकर जा रहे मुसाफिर को नदी में रहने वाले मगरमच्छ घसीटकर बीच में ले जाकर अपना शिकार बनाते है। इसी प्रकार काम, क्रोध, लोभ, मोह और अहंकार ये पाँच शत्रु हैं। ये मगरमच्छ की तरह मुँह फाड़कर हम पर समय-समय पर आक्रमण करते रहते हैं। इनसे बचने का क्या उपाय है ? उपाय आसान है। इनका दुर्ग मन है। यदि यह मन वश में आ गया तो ये शत्रु कुछ भी कर सकेंगे। मन वश होता है अभ्यास, वैराग्य और सच्चे संतों के सान्निध्य से।

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवान श्रीराम के गुरू वसिष्ठजी ने 'उत्तर रामायण' में कहा है कि 'सत्संग महान धर्म है। जिसे धर्म का स्वरूप देखना हो उसे सत्संग में जाना चाहिए। सत्सग की एक पंक्ति भी यदि आचरण में आ जाय तो बेड़ा पार हो जाता है।'
यदि मनुष्य शरीर पाकर भी तुमने सत्-स्वभाव को धारण नहीं किया तो फिर मनुष्य बनकर संसार में आने का क्या लाभ हुआ ? हृदय में ज्ञान के सूर्य को जगाना चाहिए। भगवद् ध्यान में डूबो। यदि भगवान में डूब गये तो जन्म मृत्यु के महादुःख से छूट जाओगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

शांत हृदय में ही सत्-चित् और आनंदस्वरूप परब्रह्म के साक्षात् दर्शन हो सकते हैं। जो व्यक्ति बहुत प्रवृत्ति के कारण परम तत्त्व का ध्यान नहीं कर सकता, उसे प्रवृत्ति में रहते हुए भी ईश्वर का ध्यान करना चाहिए। परम तत्त्व का ध्यान करने वाला उसी में लीन हो जाता है। विषय को ज्ञा से अलग कर लो तो शेष क्या रहेगा ? एक स्वयं ज्योति ही अपने-आप में स्थित रहेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

समुद्र की भांति महा गम्भीर होकर रहो। सागर को जल की कोई इच्छा नहीं रहती, किंतु नदियाँ स्वयं ही उसमें आकर प्रवेश करती हैं। आप भी ऐसे ही बनो। किसी विषय के आगे दीन मत बनो। जब हम छाया को पकड़ने के लिए दौड़ते हैं तो वह हाथ नहीं आती, किंतु जब सूर्य की ओर चलते हैं तो छाया पीछे-पीछे फिरती है। इसी प्रकार जो संसार के पदार्थों के प्रति अनासक्त तथा ईश्वरप्राप्ति के लिए तत्पर रहते है, माया उनके पीछे-पीछे दौड़ लगाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बहिर्मुख बनोगे तो काम, क्रोध, लोभ, मोह, अहंकार – ये पाँच चोर आपको लूटकर भिखारी बना देंगे। इसलिए सदा सर्वसमर्थ ईश्वर के संरक्षण में रहो। ईश्वर के सतत चिंतन करना ही उनके संरक्षण में रहना है।
हे मानव ! तू दीन होकर दर-दर क्यों भटकता है ? तेरा पेट तो एक सेर आटे से भी भर सकता है। ईश्वर तो उस सागर को भी भोजन पहुँचाता है, जिसका शरीर लाखों कोसों तक फैला हुआ है। ....तो फिर ऐ मूर्ख ! तू आत्मा में विश्राम क्यों नहीं पाता ? क्यों अपनी आयु गँवा रहा है ?

----------


## ravi chacha

*आर्य वीरो ! अब तो जागो......*

----------


## ravi chacha

5 हजार वर्ष से आलस्य एवं भोगरूपी निद्रा में सोये हुए भारत माता के होनहार युवको ! बहुत सो चुके हो, अब तो जागो। जरा देखो तो, तुम्हारे देश की कैसी अवस्था हो रही है ! अत्याचार, पाप, अनैतिकता और भ्रष्टाचार बढ़ रहे हैं। माताओं और बहनों का सतीत्व लूटा जा रहा है। देश में नैतिकता और आध्यात्मिकता का ह्रास होता जा रहा है। अन्यायी और अत्याचारी तुम्हें निगलने के लिए तैयार बैठे है। अब उठो, तुम्हारी भारत माता तुम्हारे सिरहाने के पास आकर तुम्हें जगा रही है।

----------


## ravi chacha

'खाओ, पियो और मौज करो' यह तो आजकल के जवानों का नारा हो गया है। ऐ जवानो ! तुम क्या खा पी सकते हो ? तुमसे अधिक तो पशु खा पी सकते हैं। मनुष्य शरीर में क्या खा सकते हो ? कभी हाथी का शरीर मिलेगा तो कई मन खा जाओगे तो भी तुम्हें कोई पेटू नहीं कहेगा। मनुष्य योनि में आये हो तो कुछ ऐसा कर लो ताकि प्रशंसा का मुकुट बाँधकर मुस्कराते हुए प्रियतम परमात्मा से मिल सको।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस शरीर से तुम कितने भोग भोगोगे ? तुमसे अधिक भोग भोगने की शक्ति तो बकरे, घोड़े और कुत्ते में है। विषयों के क्षणिक आनंद में मत बहो। सबसे अधिक आनंद तो स्वयं को पहचानने में है। यह मनुष्य जन्म तुम्हें बड़े भाग्य से मिला है। इसका सदुपयोग करके स्वयं को पहचान लो, नहीं तो सब कुछ व्यर्थ चला जायगा और चौरासी के चक्कर में भटकाकर रोते रहोगे।
उपनिषदों में लिखा है कि 'संसार की कोई भी वस्तु आनंदमय नहीं है। शरीरसहित संसार के सारे पदार्थ क्षणिक अस्तित्व वाले हैं, किंतु आत्मा अजर-अमर है, परमानंदस्वरूप है।'

----------


## ravi chacha

लँगड़ा कौआ मत बनो, शाहबाज बनो। केवल अपने लिए नहीं, सभी के लिये जियो। परोपकार उत्तम गुण है। संतों का धन क्या है ? परोपकार। बुरे व्यक्ति अच्छे कार्य में विघ्न डालते रहेंगे परंतु*'**सत्यमेव जयते।**'* यहाँ नहीं तो वहाँ देर-सवेर सत्य की ही जीत होती है। धर्म का अंग सत्य है। एक सत् को धारण करो तो समस्त दुष्ट स्वभाव नष्ट हो जायेंगे। विघ्नों को चूर्ण करो। हिम्मत रखो, दृढ़ निश्चय करो।
महान आत्मा बनो। ऐसा न सोचो कि 'मैं अकेला क्या कर सकता हूँ ?' स्वामी विवेकानंद भी अकेले ही थे, फिर भी उन्होंने भारत को गुलाम बनाने वाले गोरों के देश में जाकर भारतीय संस्कृति की ध्वजा फहरायी थी। स्वामी रामतीर्थ भी तो अकेले ही थे। महात्मा गाँधी भी अकेले ही चले थे, परंतु उन्होंने दृढ़ निश्चय रखा तो हिन्दुस्तान का बच्चा-बच्चा उनके साथ हो गया। इन सभी का नाम अमर है। आज भी इनकी जयंतियाँ मनायी जाती हैं। एक आलू बोया जाय तो कालांतर में उससे सैंकड़ों मन आलू उत्पन्न हो सकते हैं। आम की एक गुठली बोने से हजारों आम पैदा किये जा सकते हैं।
स्वयं पर विश्वास रखो। शेर को यदि अपने-आप पर विश्वास न हो तो वह नींद कैसे ले सकता है ? वह तो वन के सभी प्राणियों का शत्रु है। हृदय में दिव्य गुणों को धारण करो तो तुम केवल अपने को ही नहीं अपितु दूसरों को भी तारोगे। जगत में यश-अपयश को सपना समझकर तुम अपने-आपको जानो।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने कर्त्तव्यपालन में अपने धर्म पर दृढ़ रहने के लिए चाहे जितने भी कष्ट आयें, उन्हें प्रसन्नता से रहना चाहिए। अंततः सत्य की ही जय होती है। तुम कहोगे कि कष्ट अच्छे नहीं होते परंतु मैं तुमसे कहता हूँ कि जिनमें कष्ट सहने की क्षमता नहीं है, वे दुनिया से निकल जायें। उन्हें संसार में रहने का कोई अधिकार नहीं है।
हे आर्य वीरो ! अब जागो। आगे बढ़ो। हाथ में मशाल उठाकर अत्याचार से टक्कर लेने और महान बनने के लिए आगे बढ़ो। आगे बढ़ो और विजय प्राप्त करो। सच्चे कर्मवीर बाधाओं से नहीं घबराते। अज्ञान, आलस्य और दुर्बलता को छोड़ो।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जब तक पूरा न कार्य हो, उत्साह से करते रहो।*
*पीछे न हटिये एक तिल, आगे सदा बढ़ते रहो।।*
नवयुवको ! पृथ्वी जल रही है। मानव-समाज में जीवन के आदर्शों का अवमूल्यन हो रहा है। अधर्म बढ़ रहा है, दीन-दुःखियों को सताया जा रहा है, सत्य को दबाया जा रहा है। यह सब कुछ हो रहा है फिर भी तुम सो रहे हो। उठकर खड़े हो जाओ। समाज की भलाई के लिए अपने हाथों में वेदरूपी अमृतकलश उठाकर लोगों की पीड़ाओं को शांत करो, अपने देश और संस्कृति की रक्षा के लिए अन्याय, अनाचार एवं शोषण को सहो मत। उनसे बुद्धिपूर्वक लोहा लो। सज्जन लोग संगठित हों। लगातार आगे बढ़ते रहो.... आगे बढ़ते रहो। विजय तुम्हारी ही होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्रसन्नता का महामंत्र*प्रायः प्रत्येक मनुष्य की यही भावना रहती है कि 'मैं सदैव सुखी रहूँ, कदापि दुःखी न होऊँ।' किंतु भैया ! सुख-दुःख आकाश से नहीं गिरता। अपने विचार ही मनुष्य को सुखी-दुःखी करते हैं। कोई खुशी के वातावरण में खूब मग्न हो, परंतु उसी समय यदि उसके मन में कोई दुःख का विचार आ गया तो वह उदास हो जायेगा।
अतः हे प्रिय ! यदि तुम सदैव प्रसन्न रहना चाहते हो तो यह अदभुत मंत्र याद रखो। *'**यह भी बीत जायेगा।**'* इसे सदा के लिए अपने हृदय पटल पर अंकित कर दो। यह वह मंत्र है, जिसके अभ्यास से मनुष्य सुख-दुःख के समय स्वयं को सँभालकर सावधान हो सकता है और उसमें फँसने से बच सकता है, समरसता के परम सुख में प्रतिष्ठित हो सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*परम कल्याण का मार्ग*अनेक संतों, ऋषि-मुनियों ने मनुष्य जन्म की बड़ी महिमा गायी है। भगवान श्रीराम ने भी कहाः *बड़े भाग मानुष तन पावा।* देवयोनियों में सिर्फ भोग-सामग्रियाँ हैं। पशुयोनियों में दुःख और मूढ़ता है। एक मनुष्ययोनि ही ऐसी है, जिसमें सब दुःखों से सदा के लिए छुटकारा पाने का अवसर मिलता है।
सारे दुःखों का मूल कारण आत्म-अज्ञान है। इस अज्ञान को मिटाने के लिए आत्मविचार करो। स्वयं से बार बार पूछो कि 'मैं कौन हूँ ? कहाँ से आया हूँ ? और कहाँ जाना है ?' इस प्रकार आत्मचिंतन करते-करते अज्ञान कम होने लगेगा और आपका वास्तविक सुख प्रकट होने लगेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

जगत के पदार्थों की तृष्णा मत करो। तृष्णा का पेट बहुत बड़ा होता है, वह कभी नहीं भरता। तृष्णा को संतोष से मिटाओ। *यथाप्राप्त में संतोष और ईश्वरप्राप्ति की इच्छा यह परम कल्याण का मार्ग है।* जैसे आकाश प्रत्येक स्थान पर है, ऐसे ही ईश्वर सर्वत्र है. उसकी अपार शक्ति हर जगह भरपूर है। आवश्यकता है ऐसी दृष्टि की जो उसे पहचान सके। संत नामदेव ने कुत्ते में भगवान का दर्शन किया। उसे घी और रोटी खिलायी। चित्त की सब इच्छाएँ भगवान को अर्पित कर दो। जब घोड़े पर सवार हो गये तो फिर इच्छारूपी बोझा अपने सिर पर क्यों रहने देते हो ? निर्वासनिक होकर सत्कर्म करो। ऐसा करने पर परमात्मा स्वयं तुम्हारे पास दौड़ता हुआ आयेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रतिदिन रात को सोने से पहले और सुबह उठते ही भगवान से प्रार्थना करो। भगवन्नाम का जप करो। जो भगवान से प्रेम करता है, उसके लिए भगवान भी कष्ट सहन करते हैं। जिसकी भगवान में प्रीति है वह उनके उस धाम में पहुँचेगा, जहाँ पहुँचने पर फिर से जन्म-मृत्यु के महादुःख को नहीं सहना पड़ता।

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवान का स्मरण करते हुए प्रतिदिन अपने व्यवहार में सुधार, पवित्रता और विवेक को बढ़ाओ। आहार, निद्रा, भोग आदि में मनुष्य और पशु में समानता है। उन्हें संयोग और वियोग पर होने वाले सुख-दुःख की अवस्था भी दोनों में है। फिर भी मनुष्य को सर्वश्रेष्ठ प्राणी कहा जाता है, ऐसा क्यों ? क्योंकि उसमें एक ऐसी विशेष शक्ति है जो किसी भी दूसरे प्राणी में नहीं है। वह है विवेकशक्ति। इसके प्रभाव से मनुष्य यह जान सकता है कि सत्य क्या है ? मैं कौन हूँ ? ....परंतु यदि मनुष्य इस विवेकशक्ति का आदर नहीं करता और भोगों में ही अपने जीवन को समाप्त कर देता है तो फिर उसमें और पशु पक्षियों में कोई विशेष अंतर नहीं है। उसकी शारीरिक रचना भले भिन्न हो फिर भी वह पशु ही है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसके पास विवेक नहीं है वह कभी भी पूर्ण सफल और सुखी नहीं हो सकता। सत्-असत् को पहचान कर सत् को अपनाओ। मैं देह हूँ.... संसार की वस्तुएँ मेरी हैं....यह विचार असत् है। इस मिथ्या अभिमान से सत् में स्थिति नहीं होगी। कैसी भी चिंता न करो क्योंकि चिंता चिता से बढ़कर है। चिता तो मुर्दे को जलाती है परंतु चिंता जीवित मनुष्य को ही भस्म कर देती है।
भगवान का नाम जपने से मंगल होता है क्योंकि भगवान मंगलस्वरूप हैं। जैसी प्रीति संसार के नश्वर पदार्थों में रखते हो, ऐसी यदि शाश्वत परमात्मा में रखोगे तो संसारसागर को सुगमता से पार कर लोगे। गृहस्थाश्रम में नीति व मर्यादा के मार्ग पर चलने से सुख प्राप्त होता है।
साधक को चाहिए कि वह अपने विवेक का आधार लेकर यह बात समझे कि उसे मनुष्य शरीर क्यों मिला है और उसका सदुपयोग कैसे किया जाय ? यदि विवेक को आगे रखकर संसार में रहोगे तो संसार में जो सार वस्तु है उस परमानंदस्वरूप परमात्मा को, वास्तविक सुख को पाने में सफल हो जाओगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवन का अत्यावश्यक काम
निष्काम कर्म करने से हृदय शुद्ध होता है। शुद्ध हृदय से आत्मा का ज्ञान होता है। भलाई के काम खूब करते रहो। किसी स्वार्थ से जो सेवा की जाती है, वह उत्तम सेवा नहीं होती। भले ही कोई कितना भी दिखावा करके अपने को निष्कामी साबित करे परंतु ईश्वर सब देखता है, वह सबको यथायोग्य फल देता है। आम बोओगे तो आम मिलेंगे।
इस संसार में रोते हुए आये हो परंतु अब कुछ ऐसा सत्कर्म करो कि भगवान के धाम को हँसते हुए जा सको। दूसरों का भला करोगे तो तुम्हारा भी भला होगा। भलाई करने के लिए सबके प्रति प्रेम पैदा करो। शुद्ध प्रेम से वर्षों का वैर विरोध भी नष्ट हो जाता है। प्रभु भी प्रेम से ही प्रकट होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

हरि व्यापक सर्वत्र समाना। प्रेम में प्रगट होहिं मैं जाना।।
(श्रीरामचरित. बा. का. 148.3)
यदि नरक में जाना हो तो बुरे कर्म और बुरे संकल्प करो और यदि मुक्ति पानी हो तो निष्काम भाव से सत्कर्म करो तथा संतों का संग करो। हम अन्य सभी प्रकार की बातें सोचते हैं परंतु आत्मकल्याण के बारे में नहीं सोचते। अन्य काम कर रहे हो परंतु अपने अत्यावश्यक कामों में यह भी लिख लोः हमें इस जन्म-मरण के चक्र से छूटना है।
विचार एक बीज है जो भविष्य में एक विशाल वृक्ष के रूप में परिवर्तित होगा। आज का विचार और पुरूषार्थ ही कल का प्रारब्ध है। इसलिए विचारशक्ति पर विशेष ध्यान देना चाहिए। विचारों को पवित्र रखना चाहिए।
विद्या किसको कहते हो ? विद्या का मतलब यह नहीं कि बड़ी-बड़ी उपाधियाँ प्राप्त कर लीं और उनका दुरूपयोग करने लगे। वह विद्या किस काम की जो जीवन की वास्तविकता को, मनुष्य जीवन के लक्ष्य को न बता सके। विद्या का अर्थ है वह प्रकाश जिससे हमें धर्म-अधर्म तथा सत्य-असत्य का पता लगे, जिसको जीवन में उतारने से हमें सत्य की ओर चलने की प्रेरणा मिले और सच्चा सुख प्राप्त हो।

----------


## ravi chacha

यदि सच्चा सुख चाहते हो तो निष्काम कर्म और सत्संग द्वारा अपने अंतःकरण को शुद्ध करो। भलाई के काम करने से बुराई स्वतः ही छूट जायेगी। ऊँचा संग करने से कुसंग अपने आप छूट जायगा। जो मन बुराई की ओर जाता है, वह अच्छाई की ओर भी जा सकता है। नौका पानी के प्रवाह की ओर चलती है परंतु बलवान नाविक उसे पतवार के द्वारा दूसरी ओर भी मोड़ लेता है। इसी प्रकार उलटे मार्ग पर जाने वाले मन को पुरूषार्थ करके सन्मार्ग पर भी लाया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सदा अंतर्मुख होकर रहो। अंतर्मुख होने से हृदय में जो वास्तविक आनंद है उसकी झलकें मिलती हैं। मनुष्य जन्म का उद्देश्य उसी आनंद को प्राप्त करना है। जिसने मनुष्य शरीर पाकर भी उसका अनुभव नहीं किया, उसका सब किया-कराया व्यर्थ हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्यारे ! ऐसा अवसर बार-बार नहीं मिलेगा। हृदय में परमात्मा का आनंद भरा हुआ है। वृत्ति को जरा अंतर्मुख करके उसका स्वाद चखकर तो देखो।
बुरे कर्मों और संकल्पों से बचो। गुलाब के फूल की तरह सदैव खिले रहो। स्वार्थरहित होकर सत्कर्म करो। इस प्रकार निष्काम सेवा करने से भगवान के प्रति निष्काम प्रेम प्रकट होता है और जिसे यह दुर्लभ वस्तु मिलती है वह संसारचक्र से मुक्त हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वेदान्त का सार ब्रह्मज्ञान के सत्संग में*वैराग्य क्या है ? संसार के किसी भी पदार्थ में सत्यबुद्धि न रहे, मन में कोई भी वासना न रहे। जैसे, लहरों के आधार जल को, भूषणों के आधार स्वर्ण को तथा घड़े के आधार मिट्टी को विवेकदृष्टि से देखने पर इन वस्तुओं के आकार में सत्यता नहीं दिखती, उसी प्रकार इस जगत के नाम-रूप को छोड़कर इसके आधार आनंदस्वरूप परमात्मा को देखोगे तो संसार में सत्यबुद्धि नहीं होगी और अपने वास्तविक स्वरूप में विश्रांति मिलेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जब कोई विद्यार्थी किसी कठिन प्रश्न को हल करते समय स्याही, कलम और स्वयं को भूल जाता है, वैसे ही जब जिज्ञासु परमात्मा को जानने का प्रयत्न करता है तो उसे भी अपने अस्तित्व को ईश्वर में विलीन करना होता है। शरीर तथा संसार को भूल जाना पड़ता है तब परमात्मशांति, पूर्ण सुख मिलता है।
ऐसा विवेक मिलता है सत्संग से। सत्संग क्या है ? जिन्होंने सत्यस्वरूप परमात्मा को अपने मैं रूप में अनुभव कर लिया है, उनका संग ही सत्संग है। यह भगवान की भक्ति का प्रथम अर्थात् सबसे बड़ा सोपान है। भगवान श्रीरामचन्द्रजी ने कहाः प्रथम भगति संतन्ह कर संगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

सत् वस्तु (परमात्मा) को पाये हुए संतों का संग करना और उनसे सत्य के बारे में सुनना, चर्चा करना यह सत्संग है। आजकल सत्संग के नाम पर भाषण करने वाले तो बहुत हो गये हैं परंतु सत्पुरूष तो कोई विरले ही मिलते हैं।
अब आप पूछोगे कि 'बाबाजी ! गृहस्थी में रहकर भी उस आनंदस्वरूप भगवान को पाया जा सकता है ? हाँ। जैसे राजा जनक और अन्य ऋषियों ने गृहस्थी में रहकर भी ज्ञान प्राप्त किया, उसी प्रकार आप भी पा सकते हो लेकिन उनके समान पवित्र, संयमी एवं विवेकपूर्ण जीवन जीना होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

महामुनि अष्टावक्र राजा जनक से कहते हैं- "हे राजन ! न जाग्रत-सृष्टि सत्य है, न स्वप्न-सृष्टि और न ही सुषुप्ति सत्य है परंतु इनको जो देखने वाला है, जो इनका अनुभव करता है वह ज्ञानस्वरूप परमात्मा सत्य है।
जीवन भर वेदान्त की पुस्तक पढ़ने से भी जो नहीं मिलता, वह वेदान्त का सार, सत्संग की एक घड़ी से मिल जाता है।
संसार की वस्तुएँ आनंदरूप नहीं हैं अपितु सभी भोग-विलास दुःखों, कष्टों और रोगों का मूल है। जिससे भविष्य में दुःख, रोग और क्लेश बढ़ें उस भोग-विलासिता से पहले से ही दूर रहना चाहिए।
चौरासी लाख योनियों में मनुष्य योनि उत्तम है। देवता भी इस योनि में जन्म लेने के लिए इच्छुक रहते हैं किंतु साधारण मनुष्य इसका आदर नहीं करता। किसी विरले को ही अपनी मानव देह की कद्र होती है। यदि अभी भी आँख नहीं खुली तो फिर कहीं भी बचने का अवसर नहीं मिलेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रज्जब एक श्वास का, तीन लोक नहिं मोल।*
*वृथा क्यों गँवाइये, ऐसी श्वास अनमोल।।*
मन पर संयम रखकर निर्लिप्त भाव से संसार में विचरना चाहिए। नाम-रूप सब मिथ्या है। इसके बाद जो शेष रहता है वही आपका सच्चा स्वरूप है। आप सदा विद्यमान, अखण्ड, परिपूर्ण, शुद्ध, पवित्र, सच्चिदानंदस्वरूप हो। सदा इसी ज्ञान, ध्यान और आनंद में स्थित रहो। फिर नित्य आराम ही आराम रहेगा।
आप शरीर नहीं हो। इन्द्रियाँ अपना-अपना कार्य कर रही हैं। आप तो इन सभी को देखने वाली, जाननेवाली साक्षी सत्ता हो। हे प्रिय ! आप बहुत खेल खेल चुके हो। लीलाएँ बहुत हो चुकी। अब तो अपने स्वरूप को जानकर अजर-अमर हो जाओ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सभी शास्त्रों का सार..............

----------


## ravi chacha

सदगुरू आपसे कह रहे हैं कि आप स्वयं को जो शरीर समझ रहे हो, वास्तव में आप वह नहीं हो। आप मरने वाले शरीर नहीं अपितु अमर आत्मा हो।
शरीर न सत् है, न सुन्दर है और न प्रेमरूप है। यह तो हड्डी-मांस, रूधिर और वात-पित्त-कफ से बना हुआ एक जड़ ढाँचा है। यह शरीर पहले नहीं था, बाद में नहीं रहेगा और अभी भी नहीं (मृत्यु) की तरफ जा रहा है। परंतु आप तो पहले भी थे, अभी भी हो और बाद में भी रहोगे। अपने को सदैव सच्चिदानंदस्वरूप मानो।

----------


## ravi chacha

शरीर और इन्द्रियों से व्यवहार करते हुए भी यदि स्वयं को सबका साक्षी, दृष्टा मानोगे तो बेड़ा पार हो जायगा। वास्तव में आप दृष्टा ही हो। आपकी सत्ता से ही वृत्ति पदार्थों का ज्ञान कराती है। सब कुछ आपकी सत्ता से ही बना है। मैं आपको आत्मज्ञान की ऊँची बातें बता रहा हूँ। ये बातें केवल बुद्धि में बैठ जायें तो बस..... आनंद हो जायेगा, जीवन्मुक्ति मिल जायेगी। लेकिन ये बातें इतनी आसानी से समझ में भी नहीं आतीं, मुझे भी नहीं आ रही थीं। जब संतों के संग में रहकर सत्शास्त्रों को विचारा तो भेद खुल गया, वास्तविकता का पता लग गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

अतः आपसे भी यही कहता हूँ कि सच्चे संतों के संग में रहकर सत्शास्त्रों का अध्ययन करते रहो, तभी सत्य का रहस्य समझ में आयेगा। मुमुक्षु को सदैव एक ही इच्छा रखनी चाहिए कि मैं अवश्य ही मोक्ष प्राप्त करूँगा। आपके भीतर आनंद की धारा बह रही है। उसमें स्नान करो, उसी में डूबे रहो तो संसार आपको नहीं डुबा सकेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक आत्मज्योति से ही यह जगत प्रकाशमान हो रहा है। एक आनंदस्वरूप आत्मा की सत्ता से ही इस संसार में भी आनंद की कुछ झलकें दिखायी देती हैं। आप वही ज्योति हो, वही आनंदस्वरूप हो। बाकी जो कुछ दिख रहा है वह सपने के समान मिथ्या है। वास्तव में जगत बना ही नहीं। अब आप कहोगेः 'स्वामी जी ! हमको तो प्रत्यक्ष दिखाई दे रहा है।' तो भैया ! स्वप्न में भी तो आपको सभी पदार्थों का प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव प्रतीत होता है। परंतु जब जागते हो तो कहते हो कि अरे ! वह सब तो झूठा था, मिथ्या था जिसे हम स्वप्न में सच्चा मान रहे थे। देखो, जागने से पता लग गया न कि सब कुछ कल्पित व मिथ्या था।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी प्रकार जब आप अपने-आप में जागोगे तब जानोगे कि जिस संसार को सत्य समझकर इतने दुःखी, परेशान थे वह संसार स्वप्न की तरह मिथ्या है। इसी का नाम है जीवन्मुक्ति। जिसने स्वयं को पहचाना, उसने प्रभु को पहचान लिया।
मनुष्य इतना पसारा इसीलिए करता है क्योंकि उसे अपनी आत्मा का पूर्ण ज्ञान नहीं है। जब स्वयं को जानेगा तब पता लगेगा कि 'इतने समय तक मैं जो यत्न कर रहा था, वे सभी व्यर्थ थे।'अतः संसार के व्यापारों को मह्त्त्व न देकर सत्यस्वरूप आत्मा को जानने का प्रयत्न करना चाहिए। जैसे, एक दुकानदार के लिए दिनभर के सभी कार्यों में दुकान खोलना मुख्य कार्य होता है, ऐसे ही आत्मज्ञान को प्राप्त करना अपने जीवन का मुख्य कार्य बना लो।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मा सत् और जगत मिथ्या है – यही सब ग्रंथों एवं सभी साधनाओं का सार है। मन को आत्मा में शांत करने का प्रयत्न करना चाहिए। आत्मा को जानने के बाद कोई इच्छा नहीं बचती। उसे जानने वाला आत्मस्वरूप हो जाता है, आनंदस्वरूप हो जाता है। उसके लिए समस्त विश्व अपना ही रूप हो जाता है। संसार मेला है, स्वप्न है। आप एक ही सत्य हो। जो कुछ देख रहे हो वह स्वप्न है। आप सबके द्रष्टा हो। शरीर, इन्द्रियाँ और न उनके दुःख-सुख, इन सबसे परे हो। जब तक शरीर है तब तक परिस्थितियों और दुःख-सुख आते रहेंगे परंतु न दुःख सदा रहेगा और न सुख।
हम अपने को स्वप्न में भुला बैठे हैं। जब जागेंगे तब पता चलेगा कि हम इसके दर्शकमात्र थे। संसार में आसक्त व्यक्ति संसार के पदार्थों से जैसी प्रीति करता है, ऐसी ही प्रीति आप आत्मा-परमात्मा से करो और इसी जन्म में जीवन्मुक्त हो जाओ..... आनंदमय हो जाओ।

----------


## ravi chacha

*संसार की चीजें बेवफा हैं*

----------


## ravi chacha

संसार मुसाफिरखाना है। इसकी वस्तुएँ अपनी नहीं हैं। यह देह पाँच तत्त्वों से बनी हुई है। यह है तो किराये की वस्तु परंतु जीव इसे अपनी देह समझ बैठता है। वास्तव में न हम देह हैं और न देह हमारी है।
देह तथा संसार में 'मैं-मेरे' की भावना नहीं करनी चाहिए। स्वयं को संसार तथा शरीर से पृथक इनका द्रष्टा-साक्षी मानना चाहिए। शरीर को अपने से पृथक जानोगे तो अखण्ड आनंद प्राप्त करोगे। जैसे ब्रह्मा-विष्णु को आनंद आता है, वैसी ही स्थिति हो जायेगी। भगवान को खूब याद करो। शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस एवं गंध के आकर्षण से बचना चाहिए तथा यथासम्भव मोह-ममतारहित होकर संसार की वस्तुओं से काम लेना चाहिए। संसार को अनित्य जानकर उससे किनारा करते रहो। संसार एवं शरीर जड़ हैं। वे न अपने को पहचान सकते हैं, न दूसरे को। आपका घर, दुकान, गाड़ी, कपड़े, गहने आपको नहीं पहचान सकते हैं। जो भी उनका उपयोग करेगा, वे उसी के हो जायेंगे। शरीर की भी अपनी सत्ता नहीं है, यदि होती तो मरने के बाद भी व्यवहार करता। इस जड़ शरीर एवं संसार में भी चेतनता एवं ज्ञान की जो झलक मिलती है, वह चेतन तथा ज्ञानस्वरूप चैतन्य परमात्मा की ही है। यह सब उसी की सत्ता से चल रहा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक सेठ के हाथ में एक गुलदस्ता था। उसने उसे एक संत को दे दिया। संत गुलदस्ता देखने लगे। उसमें प्रत्येक फूल को देखकर वे प्रसन्न हुए और उसकी सुगन्ध की प्रशंसा करने लगे। सेठ सोचने लगा कि 'महाराज तो गुलदस्ते में ही मग्न हो गये, देने वाले की ओर देखते तक नहीं।' बड़ी देर हुई तो सेठ से रहा नहीं गया। उसने कहाः "स्वामी जी ! जरा मेरी ओर भी देखिये। मुझे आपसे कुछ जानना है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

सेठ की बात सुनकर संत ने गुलदस्ता रख दिया और बोलेः "सेठ जी ! यह तो मैं दृष्टांत दे रहा था। सेठों का भी सेठ परमात्मा है और ये सांसारिक पदार्थ हैं गुलदस्ते के फूल जो उसी ने हमें दिये हैं किंतु हम इनमें इतने लीन हो गये कि उस दाता की याद ही नहीं आती।"
जैसे स्वप्न की सृष्टि एक काल्पनिक बगीचा है, उसी प्रकार यह जाग्रत जगत भी मन की कल्पना ही है। सपने की सृष्टि उस समय सत्य लगती है परंतु जागने पर कुछ भी नहीं रहता, वैसे ही आत्मा का ज्ञान होने पर जाग्रत जगत भी स्वप्नवत् हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

संसार में जो कुछ भी सौन्दर्य एवं आनंद दिखायी पड़ती है, उसका कारण अज्ञान है। शरीर और संसार के पदार्थ नाशवान हैं। एक आत्मा ही सत्, चित्त और आनंदस्वरूप है। जब आप आम खाते हो तो आपको वह मीठा लगता है और समझते हो कि उससे आनंद मिल रहा है। यह नासमझी है, अज्ञान है। आनंद आम से नहीं मिल रहा अपितु आम खाते समय उसके स्वाद में मन स्थिर हो गया, चित्तवृत्तियाँ थोड़ी शांत अथवा कम हो गयीं तभी वहाँ से आनंद मिला अर्थात् आनंद मिला मन के स्थिर होने से। परंतु यह स्थिरता क्षणिक है। थोड़ी देर बाद फिर से खटपट शुरू हो जायेगी और आम खाने की तृष्णा भी बढ़ जायेगी, मन आपको आम का गुलाम बना देगा। किंतु जब आत्मरस मिलता है, भगवद् भक्ति तथा भगवद् ज्ञान का अखूट आनंद  मिलता है

----------


## ravi chacha

तब मन उसमें स्थिर ही अपितु लीन भी हो जाता है। जब मन थोड़ी देर के लिए आम में स्थिर हुआ तो इतना आनंद मिला, यदि उस सच्चिदानंद में ही लीन हो जाय तो वह आनंद कैसा होगा ! उसका तो वाणी वर्णन ही नहीं कर सकती। उसको हम पूरी तरह से शब्दों के द्वारा नहीं समझा सकते। उसको तो अनुभव के द्वारा ही जान सकते हैं और उसका अनुभव होता है साधना, विवेक तथा वैराग्य द्वारा।

----------


## ravi chacha

अभिभावकों के लिए

बालक सुधरे तो जग सुधरा। बालक-बालिकाएँ घर, समाज व देश की धरोहर हैं। इसलिए बचपन से ही उनके जीवन पर विशेष ध्यान देना चाहिए। यदि बचपन से ही उनके रहन-सहन, खान-पान, बोल-चाल, शिष्टता और सदाचार पर सूक्ष्म दृष्टि से ध्यान दिया जाय तो उनका जीवन महान हो जायगा, इसमें कोई संशय नहीं है। लोग यहनहीं समझते कि आज के बालक कल के नागरिक हैं। बालक खराब अर्थात् समाज और देश का भविष्य खराब।

----------


## ravi chacha

बालकों को नन्हीं उम्र से ही उत्तम संस्कार देने चाहिए। उन्हें स्वच्छताप्रेमी बनाना चाहिए। ब्रह्ममुहूर्त में उठना, बड़ों की तथा दीन-दुःखियों की सेवा करना, भगवान का नामजप एवं ध्यान-प्रार्थना करना आदि उत्तम गुण बचपन से ही उनमें भरने चाहिए। ब्राह्ममुहूर्त में उठने से आयु, बुद्धि, बल एवं आरोग्यता बढ़ती है। उन्हें सिखाना चाहिए कि खाना चबा-चबाकर खायें। समझदारों का कहना है कि प्रत्येक ग्रास को 32 बार चबाकर ही खायें तो अति उत्तम है।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनके चरित्र-निर्माण पर विशेष ध्यान देना चाहिए। क्योंकि धन गया तो कुछ नहीं गया, स्वास्थ्य गया तो कुछ-कुछ गया परंतु चरित्र गया तो सब कुछ गया। यह चरित्र ही है जिससे दो पैरवाला प्राणी मनुष्य कहलाता है। सिनेमा के कारण बालकों का चरित्र बिगड़ रहा है। यदि इसकी जगह पर उन्हे ऊँची शिक्षा मिले तो रामराज्य हो जाय। प्राचीन काल में बचपन से ही धार्मिक शिक्षाएँ दी जाती थीं। माता जीजाबाई ने शिवाजी को बचपन से ही उत्तम संस्कार दिये थे, इसीलिए तो आज भी वे सम्मानित किये जा रहे हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

रानी मदलसा अपने बच्चों को त्याग और ब्रह्मज्ञान की लोरियाँ सुनाती थीं। जबकि आजकल की अधिकांश माताएँ तो बच्चों को चोर, डाकू और भूत की बातें सुनाकर डराती रहती है। वे बालकों को डाँटकर कहती हैं- 'सो जा नहीं तो बाबा उठाकर ले जायेगा.... चुप हो जा नहीं तो पागल बुढ़िया को दे दूँगी।' बचपन से ही उनमें भय के गलत संस्कार भर देती हैं। ऐसे बच्चे बड़े होकर कायर और डरपोक नहीं तो और क्या होंगे ? माता-पिता को चाहिए कि बच्चों के सामने कभी बुरे वचन न बोलें। उनसे कभी विवाद की बातें न करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

बच्चों को सुबह-शाम प्रार्थना-वंदना, जप-ध्यान आदि सिखाना चाहिए। उनके भोजन पर विशेष ध्यान देना चाहिए। उन्हें शुद्ध, सात्त्विक और पौष्टिक आहार देना चाहिए तथा लाल-मिर्च, तेज मसालेदार भोजन एवं बाजारू हलकी चीजें नहीं खिलानी चाहिए। आजकल लोग बच्चों को चाट-पकौड़े खिलाकर उन्हें चटोरा बना देते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

उन्हें समझाना चाहिए कि सत्संग तारता है और कुसंग डुबाता है। समय के सदुपयोग, सत्शास्त्रों के अध्ययन और संयम-ब्रह्मचर्य की महिमा उन्हें समझानी चाहिए। मधुर भाषण, बड़ों का आदर, आज्ञापालन, परोपकार, सत्यभाषण एवं सदाचार आदि दैवी संपदावाले सदगुण उनमें प्रयत्नतः विकसित करने चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

अध्यापकों को भी विद्यालय में उनका सूक्ष्म दृष्टि से ध्यान रखना चाहिए। अध्यापक के जीवन का भी विद्यार्थियों पर बड़ा प्रभाव पड़ता है। शिक्षक ऐसा न समझें कि पुस्तकों में लिखी पेटपालू शिक्षा देकर हमने अपना कर्त्तव्य पूरा कर लिया। लौकिक विद्या के साथ-साथ उन्हें चरित्र-निर्माण की, आदर्श मानव बनने की शिक्षा भी दीजिये। आपकी इस सेवा से यदि भारत का भविष्य उज्जवल बनता है तो आपके द्वारा सुसंस्कारी बालक बनाने की राष्ट्रसेवा, मानवसेवा हो जायेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

विद्यालय में अच्छे बच्चों के साथ कुछ उद्दण्ड एवं उच्छ्रंखल बच्चे भी आते हैं। उन पर यदि अंकुश नहीं लगाया गया तो अच्छे बच्चे भी उनके कुसंग में आकर बिगड़ जाते है। याद रखिये 'एक सड़ा हुआ आम पूरे टोकरे के आमों को खराब कर देता है।' इसलिए ऐसे बच्चों को सुसंस्कारवान बनाना चाहिए। बालक तो गीली मिट्टी जैसे  होते हैं। शिक्षक एवं माता पिता उन्हें जैसा बनाना चाहें बना सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

बालक इंजिन के समान है तथा माता पिता एवं गुरूजन ड्राइवर जैसे हैं। अतः उन्हें ध्यान रखना चाहे कि बालक कैसा संग करता है ? प्रातः जल्दी उठता है कि देर ? कहीं वह समय व्यर्थ तो नहीं गँवाता ? उन्हें बच्चों की शारीरिक, मानसिक एवं आत्मिक उन्नति का भी ध्यान रखना चाहिए। कई माता पिता अपने बच्चों को उल्टी सीधी कहानियो की पुस्तकें देते हैं, जिनसे बच्चों के मन, बुद्धि चंचल हो जाते हैं। उनका यह शौक उन्हें आगे चलकर गंदे उपन्यास एवं फिल्मी पत्रिकाएँ पढ़ने का आदी बना देता है और उनका चरित्र गिरा देता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसलिए बच्चों को सदैव सत्संग की पुस्तकें गीता, भागवत, रामायण आदि ग्रन्थ पढ़ने के लिए उत्साहित करना चाहिए। इससे उनके जीवन में दैवी गुणों का उदय होगा। उन्हें ध्रुव, प्रह्लाद, मीराबाई आदि की इस प्रकार कथा-कहानियाँ सुनानी चाहिए, जिनसे वे भी अपने जीवन को महान बनाकर सदा के लिए अमर हो जायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

अंत में बालकों से मुझे यही कहना है कि माता, पिता एवं गुरूजनों की सेवा करते रहें, यही उत्तम धर्म है। गरीब एवं दीन दुःखियों को सँभालते रहें तथा ईश्वर को सदैव याद रखें जिसने हम सभी को बनाया है, भले कर्म करने की योग्यताएँ दी हैं। उसे स्मरण करने से सच्ची समृद्धि की प्राप्ति होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बिनु सत्संग विवेक न होई......*जीवन में इन तीन बातों का होना अनिवार्य हैः सत्संग, भगवद् भजन और परोपकार। इनमें भी सत्संग की बड़ी भारी महिमा है। सत्संग का अर्थ है, सत् वस्तु का ज्ञान।
परमात्मा की प्राप्ति और प्रभु के प्रति प्रेम उत्पन्न करने तथा बढ़ाने के लिए सत्पुरूषों को श्रद्धा एवं प्रेम से सुनना – यही सत्संग है। जीव की उन्नति सत्संग से ही होती है. सत्संग से उसक स्वभाव परिवर्तित हो जाता है। सत्संग उसे नया जन्म देता है। जैसे, कचरे में चल रही चींटी यदि गुलाब के फूल तक पहुँच जाय तो वह देवताओं के मुकुट तक भी पहुँच जाती है। ऐसे ही महापुरूषों के संग से नीच व्यक्ति भी उत्तम गति को पा लेता है।
तुलसीदास जी ने कहा हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

*जाहि बड़ाई चाहिए, तजे न उत्तम साथ।*
*ज्यों पलास संग पान के, पहुँचे राजा हाथ।।*
जैसे, पलाश के फूल में सुगंध नहीं होने से उसे कोई पूछता नही है, परंतु वह भी जब पान का संग करता है तो राजा के हाथ तक भी पहुँच जाता है। इसी प्रकार जो उन्नति करना चाहता हो उसे महापुरूषों का संग करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

परमात्मा की प्राप्ति और प्रभु के प्रति प्रेम उत्पन्न करने एवं बढ़ाने के लिए साधु पुरूष का संग करना और उनके उपदेशों को श्रद्धा व प्रेम से सुनकर तदनुसार आचरण करना, यह सत्संग है। जैसा संग, वैसा रंग। संग से ही मनुष्य की पहचान की जाती है। अतः अपनी उन्नति एवं वास्तविक सुख की प्राप्ति के लिए सदैव सत्संग करना चाहिए। शास्त्र कहते हैं कि मन ही मनुष्य के बंधन और मोक्ष का कारण है। मन शुद्ध कैसे होता है ? मन शुद्ध होता है विवेक से और विवेक कहाँ से मिलता है ?

----------


## ravi chacha

बिनु सत्संग विवेक न होई। रामकृपा बिनु सुलभ न सोई।।
सत्संग के बिना विवेक नहीं होता और भगवान की कृपा के बिना सच्चे संत नहीं मिलते। तोते की तरह रट-रटकर बोलने वाले तो बहुत मिलते हैं, परंतु उस 'सत्' तत्त्व का अनुभव करने वाले महापुरूष विरले ही मिलते हैं। आत्मज्ञान को पाने के लिए रामकृपा, सत्संग और सदगुरू की कृपा आवश्यक है। ये तीनों मिल जायें तो हो गया बेड़ा पार।
निष्काम कर्म और उपासना से अंतःकरण शुद्ध होता है और रामकृपा मिलती है। सदगुरू के उपदेश को जीवन में उतारने से उनकी कृपा पचती है। संत-महात्माओं की बिना किसी स्वार्थ के, सच्चे प्रेम से सेवा करनी चाहिए। यदि वे स्वयं प्रसन्न होकर कहें कि कुछ माँगो, तो भी यही माँगना कि 'मुझे वही शाश्वत धन दीजिए जो आपने पाया है। मुझे अपने साथ मिला दीजिए।'

----------


## ravi chacha

संसार की नश्वर चीजों की इच्छा रखोगे तो सदा दुःखी रहना पड़ेगा, अत्यधिक दुःख भोगना पड़ेगा। इच्छा करनी है तो आत्मस्वभाव को जानने की, भगवान से एक होने की करो।
इच्छा करो, प्रबल इच्छा करो लेकिन संसार को पाने की नहीं अपितु सच्चा आनंद पाने की, मुक्ति पाने की....। उद्यम करो, खूब उद्यम करो अपने असली घर में पहुँचने के लिए जहाँ पहुँचने के बाद फिर इस दुःखरूप संसार में वापस नहीं आना पड़ता।

----------


## ravi chacha

*संसार तेरा घर नहीं, दो चार दिन रहना यहाँ।*
*कर याद अपने राज्य की, स्वराज्य निष्कटक जहाँ।।*
शरीर को मैं और संसार की चीजों को मेरा मानकर यह जीव दुःख की चोटें खाता रहता है। हे वत्स ! यह शरीर तू नहीं है। शरीर पंचतत्त्वों का मिटने वाला पुतला है। संसार माया है। माया अर्थात् जो हो नहीं और दिखे। जैसे, मरूस्थल में नदी। एक आत्मा ही सत्य है और तू वही है। तू अमर है, अमृतपुत्र है भैया ! अपने को जान ले और सुखी हो जा, अमर हो जा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जन्म-मरण का मूलः तृष्णा*शुद्ध बुद्धि न होने के कारण ही मनुष्य काम, क्रोध, लोभ, मोह, अहंकार में डूबा रहता है। यह तृष्णा ही है जो जीव को जन्म मरण के चक्र में भटकाती है। तृष्णा ऐसी चीज है जो कभी तृप्त नहीं होती। चाहे इसमें कितनी आहूतियाँ डालो तो भी इसका पेट नहीं भरता। जब तक अंतःकरण में आशा और तृष्णा है तब तक आत्मज्ञान नहीं होगा। जो चीजें नहीं मिलती उनको प्राप्त करने की इच्छा का नाम आशा है और उन आशाओं को बढ़ाने का नाम तृष्णा है। आशा डायन है, धूर्त है। तृष्णा पैदा होने से प्रमाद और पाप आकर उसका साथ देते हैं,

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर तो मनुष्य अपने होश गँवा बैठता है और अंधा बनकर मन के पीछे भागता है। फिर जिस तरह अँधा हाथी किसी गहरे गड्ढे में जाकर गिरता है उसी तरह मनुष्य पतन के गर्त में गिर जाता है। जहाँ से उसका निकलना कठिन हो जाता है। एक बार यदि जिज्ञासु तृष्णाओं में फिसल गया तो सीधा वासनाओं के कीचड़ में जा गिरेगा। इन्द्रियों की आवश्यकताएँ और इच्छाएँ बढ़ाने से बढ़ती हैं और कम करने से कम होती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

तृष्णाओं और आवश्कताओं की दुनिया में रहते हुए भी जिज्ञासु साधना और तपस्या से अन्य आवश्यकताओं के समान विषय वासना को वश में रख सकता है। तृष्णाएँ उत्पन्न न हों, यह तो योगी का काम है, किंतु उनमें बह न जायें, यह तो प्रत्येक जिज्ञासु का कर्त्तव्य और धर्म है। तृष्णा के साथ चिंता भी आकर घेर लेती है। तृष्णावाले के हृदय में दुःखरूपी दानव भी आकर घर बनाता है। जगत के पदार्थों की तृष्णा मत करो। तृष्णा को संतोष से मिटाओ। यथा प्राप्त में संतोष और ईश्वरप्राप्ति की इच्छा यह परम कल्याण का मार्ग है। अतः आशा-तृष्णा को त्यागकर आत्मसुख में विश्रांति पाओ।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वतंत्रता माने उच्छ्रंखलता नहीं
जिज्ञासुः "स्वामी जी ! आजकल स्वतंत्रता के नाम पर बहुत कुछ नहीं होने जैसा भी हो रहा है। यदि किसी को कुछ समझायें तो वह  यह कह देता है कि हम स्वतंत्र भारत के नागरिक हैं। अतः हम अपनी इच्छानुसार जी सकते हैं।"
स्वामी जीः "(गंभीर शब्दों में) ऐसे मूर्ख लोग स्वतंत्रता का अर्थ ही नहीं जानते। स्वतंत्रता का अर्थ स्वच्छंदता नहीं है। हमारा देश 15 अगस्त 1947 को स्वतंत्र हुआ परंतु इसका अर्थ यह नहीं है कि हमको जैसा चाहें वैसा करने का अधिकार मिल गया है। सच्ची स्वतंत्रता तो यह है कि हम अपने मन-इन्द्रियों की गुलामी से छूट जायें। विषय-वासनाओं के वश में रहकर जैसा मन में आया वैसा कर लिया यह स्वतंत्रता नहीं बल्कि गुलामी है। मनमानी तो पशु भी कर लेता है फिर मनुष्यता कहाँ रही ?

----------


## ravi chacha

भले ही कोई सम्पूर्ण पृथ्वी को अपने वश में कर ले, सभी शत्रुओं को मार डाले परंतु यदि वह अपने मन को वश नहीं कर सका, अपने भीतर छिपे विकाररूपी शत्रुओं को नहीं मार पाया तो उसकी दुर्गति होनी निश्चित है।
एक दिन तुम अपने कमरे में गये और अन्दर से ताला लगाकर चाबी अपने पास रख ली। दूसरे दिन तुम जैसे ही अपने कमरे में घुसे किसी ने बाहर से ताला लगा दिया और चाबी लेकर भाग गया। अब पहले दिन तुम कमरे में बंद रहकर भी स्वतंत्र थे क्योंकि कमरे से बाहर निकलना तुम्हारे हाथ में था। दूसरे दिन वही कमरा तुम्हारे लिए जेलखाना बन गया क्योंकि चाबी दूसरे के हाथ में है।
इसी प्रकार जब तुम अपने मन पर संयम रखते हो, माता-पिता, गुरूजनों एवं सत्शास्त्रों की आज्ञा में चलकर मन को वश में रखते हुए कार्य करते हो तब तुम स्वतंत्र हो। इसके विपरीत यदि मन कहे अनुसार चलते रहे तो तुम मन के गुलाम हुए। भले ही अपने को स्वतंत्र कहो परंतु हो महागुलाम....

----------


## ravi chacha

विदेशों में बड़ी आजादी है। उठने बैठने, खाने-पीने अथवा कोई भी व्यवहार करने की खुली छूट है। माँ-बाप, पुत्र-पुत्री सब स्वतंत्र हैं। किसी का किसी पर भी कोई नियंत्रण नहीं है, किंतु ऐसी उच्छ्रंखलता से वहाँ के लोगों का कैसा विनाश हो रहा है, यह भी तो जरा सोचो। मान-मर्यादा, धर्म, चरित्र सब  नष्ट हो रहे हैं वे मनुष्य होकर पशुओं से भी अधम हो चुके हैं, क्या तुम इसे आजादी कहते हो ? कदापि नहीं, यह आजादी नहीं महाविनाश है।

----------


## ravi chacha

चौरासी लाख शरीरों में कष्ट भोगने के बाद यह मानव-शरीर मिलता है परंतु मूढ़ मतिवाले लोग इस दुर्लभ शरीर में भी पशुओं जैसे ही कर्म करते हैं। ऐसे लोगों को आगे चलकर बहुत रोना पड़ता है।
तुलसीदास जी कहते हैं-
बड़े भाग मानुष तन पावा। सुर दुर्लभ सब ग्रंथन्हि गावा।।
साधन धाम मोच्छ कर द्वारा। पाइ न जेहिं परलोक सँवारा।।
सो परत्र दुख पावइ सिर धुनि पछिताइ।
अतः मेरे भैया ! स्वतंत्रता का अर्थ उच्छ्रंखलता नहीं है। शहीदों ने खून की होली खेलकर आप लोगों को इसलिए आजादी दिलायी है कि आप बिना किसी कष्ट के अपना, समाज का तथा देश का कल्याण कर सकें। स्वतंत्रता का सदुपयोग करो तभी तुम तथा तुम्हारा देश स्वतंत्र रह पायेगा, अन्यथा मनमुखता के कारण अपने ओज-तेज को नष्ट करने वालों को कोई भी अपना गुलाम बना सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अविद्या का पर्दा हटा कर देखें !*जब तक मनुष्य नाना प्रकार के भोगों में खुले रूप से विचरता रहेगा, आशाओं-शंकाओं को बढ़ाता रहेगा, तब तक आत्मध्यान, आत्मज्ञान और आत्मानंद में स्थिरता नहीं होगी। जब तक सांसारिक पदार्थों से विरक्ति नहीं होगी और उनमें दृढ़ प्रीति रहेगी, तब तक सत्य की ओर झुकाव नहीं हो सकता। आसुरी पदार्थों में हमारी आसक्ति इसलिए होती है कि उनमें हमें सुख भासता है और ऐसा अविद्या के कारण होता है। अगर विचार करके देखें तो संसार की कोई भी वस्तु सुन्दर, आनंदप्रद, प्रेममय और सत्य नहीं है। शरीर को ही ले लीजिये। भले ही बिना विचार के इसमें सुन्दरता, सुख और आनंद सत्य से भासते हैं, परंतु विचार करके देखेंगे तो ये बातें इसमें (शरीर में) मिल नहीं सकतीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

आप अपने को समझते हैं कि मैं देह हूँ अथवा यह देह मेरी है, पर यह बात झूठ है। यह देह तो पाँच तत्त्वों से बनी है, हाड़-मांस का पिंजरा है इसमें तो मल-मूत्र आदि गंदगी भरी हुई है। विचारपूर्वक देखो कि इसमें कैसी चीजें हैं ? नाक से गंदगी बहती है, मुख से थूक आदि निकल रहे हैं। शरीर को रोग कि स्थिति में अथवा वृद्धावस्था को देखकर कैसा प्रतीत होता है ? ताजी हवा जो रात दिन शरीर में प्रवेश करती है, जब वह शरीर से बाहर निकलती है तो हम देखें कि क्या बनकर निकलती है ?

----------


## ravi chacha

खाने पीने में जो भी अंदर जाता है वह भी देखें कि क्या बन कर बाहर निकलता है ? शरीर पर कोई फोड़ा-फुँसी हो जाय तो उसमें से क्या निकलता है ? इसी प्रकार मृत्यु के बाद इस शरीर को दो दिन रख दिया जाय तो उस शव के पास कोई खड़ा नहीं हो सकेगा। जो हाड़ मांसमय देह को चेतना दे रहा है, अपने उस परमेश्वर स्वभाव को पहचानो। उसी अन्तर्यामी ईश्वर में सुखी होने का सही रास्ता पा लो। हाड़-मांस के देह की आसक्ति मिटा लो।

----------


## ravi chacha

*चेष्टा नहीं जड़ता नहीं, नहिं आवरण नहिं तम जहाँ।*
*अव्यय अखण्डित ज्योति शाश्वत, जगमगाती सम जहाँ।।*
*सो ब्रह्म है तू है वही, पुतली नहीं तू मांस की।*
*कैसे तुझे फिर बन्ध हो, नहिं मूर्ति तू आभास की।।*
आत्मध्यान से भ्रांति नष्ट होती है। आत्मज्ञान होने पर मन स्थिर हो जाता है, अज्ञान का पर्दा हट जाता है और अपने असली स्वरूप का, आत्मा परमात्मा का साक्षात्कार हो जाता है। जैसे, किसी कोठरी में वर्षों से अन्धेरा हो परंतु दीप जलाने से वह वर्षों का अंधकार क्षणभर में नष्ट हो जाता है, ऐसे ही आत्मज्ञान होने पर जन्मों-जन्मों का अज्ञान दूर हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सत्संग को आचरण में लायें*ब्रह्मवेत्ता संत के चरणों में बैठकर सत्संग सुनने वाला बड़ा भाग्यशाली होता है, परंतु सत्संग किसलिये सुनना है ? उसे आचरण में लाकर मनुष्य जन्म को सफल बनाने के लिए। आचरण के बिना विद्या **** लँगड़ी है। ठीक ऐसे ही, जैसे केवट के बिना नाव।
एक संत ने अपने दो शिष्यों को दो डिब्बों में मूँग के दाने दिये और  कहाः "ये मूँग हमारी अमानत हैं। ये सड़े गले नहीं बल्कि बढ़े-चढ़े यह ध्यान रखना। दो वर्ष बाद जब हम वापस आयेंगे तो इन्हें ले लेंगे।"

----------


## ravi chacha

संत तो तीर्थयात्रा के लिए चले गये। इधर एक शिष्य ने मूँग के डिब्बे को पूजा के स्थान पर रखा और रोज उसकी पूजा करने लगा। दूसरे शिष्य ने मूँग के दानों को खेत में बो दिया। इस तरह दो साल में उसके पास बहुत मूँग जमा हो गये।
दो साल बाद संत वापस आये और पहले शिष्य से अमानत वापस माँगी तो वह अपने घर से डिब्बा उठा लाया और संत को थमाते हुए बोलाः "गुरूजी ! आपकी अमानत को मैंने अपने प्राणों की तरह सँभाला है। इसे पालने में झुलाया, आरती उतारी, पूजा-अर्चना की..."

----------


## ravi chacha

संत बोलेः "अच्छा ! जरा देखूँ त सही कि अन्दर के माल का क्या हाल है ?"
संत ने ढक्कन खोलकर देखा तो मूँग में घुन लगे पड़े थे। आधे मूँग की तो वे चटनी बना गये, बाकी बचे-खुचे भी बेकार हो गये। संत ने शिष्य को मूँग दिखाते हुए कहाः "क्यों बेटा ! इन्ही घुनों की पूजा अर्चना करते रहे इतने समय तक !"

----------


## ravi chacha

शिष्य बेचारा शर्म से सिर झुकाये चुपचाप खड़ा रहा। इतने में संत ने दूसरे शिष्य को बुलवाकर उससे कहाः "अब तुम भी हमारी अमानत लाओ।"
थोड़ी देर में दूसरा शिष्य मूँग लादकर आया और संत के सामने रखकर हाथ जोड़कर बोलाः "गुरूजी ! यह रही आपकी अमानत।"
संत बहुत प्रसन्न हुए और उसे आशीर्वाद देते हुए बोलेः "बेटा ! तुम्हारी परीक्षा के लिए मैंने यह सब किया था। मैं तुम्हें वर्षों से जो सत्संग सुना रहा हूँ, उसको यदि तुम आचरण में नहीं लाओगे, अनुभव में नहीं उतारोगे तो उसका भी हाल इस डिब्बे में पड़े मूँग जैसा हो जायेगा। यदि सुने हुए सत्संग का मनन करोगे, खुद गोता मारोगे और दूसरों को भी यह अमृत बाँटोगे तो उसका फल अनंत गुना मिलेगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

मिश्री-मिश्री रटने मात्र से मुँह मीठा नही हो जाता बल्कि उसके लिए धन कमाना पड़ता है, फिर दुकान से मिश्री खरीदकर उसे खाने से उसके स्वाद का अनुभव होता है। भले ही आपके सामने एक से बढ़कर एक व्यंजन रखे हों परंतु उन्हें खाये बिना आपकी भूख नहीं मिटेगी। ऐसे ही सत्संग से जो पवित्र ज्ञान सुना है उसे अपनाने से अपना जीवन बदलता है और इच्छित वस्तु की अर्थात् जिसके लिए सत्संग सुना उस परमात्मा की प्राप्ति होती है। सत्संग को जीवन में उतारने वाला पुरूषार्थी व्यक्ति ही सच्चा सत्संगी एवं संत-प्रेमी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मन के द्रष्टा बनो*प्रत्येक प्राणी के कर्म का उद्देश्य है सभी दुःखों का नाश और सुख की प्राप्ति। हम जो भी प्रवृत्ति करते हैं सुख के लिए ही करते हैं। हमारा उद्देश्य तो अच्छा है परंतु प्रयत्न गलत है। सुख-दुःख हमारे मन की कल्पना है। उस कल्पना को जब हम किसी बाह्य परिस्थिति से जोड़ देते हैं तो समझते हैं कि अमुक परिस्थिति ने मुझे दुःख दिया अथवा सुख दिया।
इसी को अज्ञान कहते हैं। सुख-दुःख का मूल हमारे मन में है। जब ब्रह्मज्ञानी सदगुरू की कृपा से वह मूल पकड़ में आता है, तब असली सुख का पता लगता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुख-दुःख, मान-अपमान आदि सब मन के द्वन्द्व हैं। जब तक मन के पार जाने की यात्रा नहीं की तब तक ये आते-जाते ही रहेंगे। तो फिर अभी से मन के पार पहुँचने की यात्रा आरंभ कर लो। जब मन सुखी-दुःखी हो तब तुम मन के साक्षी बनकर उसके क्रिया-कलापों को देखते रहो। उसी समय तुमको कुछ-कुछ एहसास होगा कि तुम मन से अलग हो। बस, इसी अभ्यास को बढ़ाते रहो। हर परिस्थिति का अनुभव मन करता है और तुम मन के भी द्रष्टा बन जाओ। परिस्थितियों से तथा उनके कारण मन में उत्पन्न क्षोभ से जुड़ना मत अपितु किनारे खड़े रहकर सारा खेल देखते रहना।
यदि यह अभ्यास पक्का हो गया तो सुख और दुःख के द्वन्द्वों से परे जो आत्मा का नित्य एवं शाश्वत आनंद है, वह मिलने लगेगा। इस आनंद का स्वाद एक बार चख लिया तो सुख और दुःख का धंधा ही बंद हो जाएगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस प्रकार वस्त्र शरीर से अलग है उसी प्रकार आत्मा शरीर एवं मन से अलग है। जिस प्रकार आकाश-तत्त्व शरीर में ओत-प्रोत होते हुए भी उससे न्यारा है, शरीर के मरने मिटने पर भी ज्यों का त्यों रहता है ऐसे ही चिदाकाशस्वरूप आत्मा परमात्मा सबमें ओत-प्रोत रहते हुए भी सबसे न्यारा है। सब उसी आत्मा से ऊर्जा लेकर कार्य करते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्दी-गर्मी शरीर के, भूख-प्यास प्राणों के, सुख-दुःख मन के एवं राग-द्वेष बुद्धि के विकार हैं परंतु इन सबको अनुभव करने की शक्ति जिससे मिलत है, वह अमर आत्मा तुम हो।
हे अमृतस्वरूप आत्मा ! बाहर के सुख-दुःखादि द्वन्द्वों को सत्य मानकर उनमें ही कब तक उलझते रहोगे ? अब सुख दुःख से परे जो आत्मानंद है, उसे पाने की यात्रा कर लो और सुख-दुःख के झंझटों से सदा के लिए मुक्त हो जाओ। असली एवं अमिट सुख को पाने का यही एकमात्र उपाय है।

----------


## ravi chacha

महापुरूषों का सहारा लो
स्वयं को उन्नत करने के लिए अपने आत्मबल का सहारा लो। आत्मज्ञानी महापुरूष का सहारा मिल जाय तो सर्वश्रेष्ठ है और यह तो बड़े भाग्य से ही मिलता है। आप कहेंगे, उनका सहारा लेना भी तो पराधीनता है ! नहीं भाई.... यह सहारा, सहारा नहीं कहलाता। यह सहारा पराधीनता नहीं कहलाता। ब्रह्मज्ञानी सबको ब्रह्मस्वरूप समझते हैं। वे आपको दूसरा नहीं मानते बल्कि अपना ही स्वरूप मानते हैं। आप मन बुद्धि में विचरते हैं, वे मन-बुद्धि से ऊपर आत्मतत्त्व में रमते हैं। आप धोखा खा सकते हैं परंतु वे आपको धोखे से बचा सकते हैं। अतः संग करना हो तो ज्ञानी का करें। मार्गदर्शन लेना हो तो ज्ञानी महापुरूष से लें, अज्ञानी से नहीं। अज्ञानी आपको अज्ञान में ही उलझा सकता है क्योंकि उससे आगे उसकी पहुँच नहीं है। ज्ञानी महापुरूष ही हमें सही रास्ते पर चला सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*निन्दा-स्तुति की उपेक्षा करें*जो भी भगवत्प्राप्ति के मार्ग पर आगे बढ़ेगा, जो भी आत्म-साक्षात्कार के लिए साधना करेगा उसके मार्ग में कष्टों, विघ्नों का आना स्वाभाविक है।
कोई आपका अपमान करे, निंदा करे तो इससे आप क्यों विचलित होते हैं ? आप निन्दा-स्तुति को अनदेखा कर दें। अपमान या निन्दा घूम-फिर कर उसी के पास पहुँच जायेगी। आप किसी के भी अपमान या निन्दा के शब्दों पर ध्यान न दें। आप अपने आत्मस्वरूप का ध्यान करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

मीरा का कितना अपमान हुआ था। उसको मारने के लिए जहर दिया गया। सम्बन्धियों ने उसको सताने में कोई कोर-कसर नहीं छोड़ी थी। आखिर मीरा जब वहाँ से चली गयी  वहाँ अकाल पड़ गया। ब्राह्मण व ज्योतिषियों से अकाल-निवारण का उपाय पूछा गया तो उन्होंने बतायाः "मीरा भक्त है। उसके यहाँ रहने से अकाल पड़ा है। उसको वापस बुला लो तो अकाल दूर हो जायगा।" राणा ने मीरा को बुलाने के लिए बुलावा भेजा। मीरा ने जवाब दियाः "मैं इधर ही अपने कन्हैया की भक्ति में खुश हूँ। मुझे कहीं आना-जाना नहीं है।" मीरा ने साफ मना कर दिया तो फिर बुलावा आया। जैसे तैसे करके मीरा को मनाया गया और वहाँ चलने के लिए राजी कर लिया। मीरा वापस लौटी तो अपमान करने वालों ने उससे माफी माँगी। आखिर उनको मीरा की ही शरण में आना पड़ा।

----------


## ravi chacha

निन्दा और अपमान की परवाह न करें। निर्भय रहें। प्रसन्न रहें। अपने मार्ग पर आगे बढ़ते रहें। जो डरता है उसी को दुनिया डराती हैं। यदि आपमें डर नहीं है, आप निर्भय हैं तो काल भी आपका बाल बाँका नहीं कर सकता। जो आत्मदेव में श्रद्धा रखकर निर्भयता से व्यवहार करता है वह सफलतापूर्वक आगे बढ़ता जाता है। उसे कोई रोक नहीं सकता। वह अपनी मंजिल तय करके ही रहता है। उस चाह को ठुकरा दो जो आपको अशांत बनाती है, दीन बनाती है। उसे पैरों तले कुचल दो। दुःख के विचारों को स्थान मत दो। निर्बलता के विचारों को उखाड़ फेंको। अपने आत्मरूप में विश्रांति पाओ।

----------


## ravi chacha

*.....नहीं तो सिर धुन-धुनकर पछताना पड़ेगा*संसार के जिन-जिन पदार्थों, वस्तुओं आदि को हम अपना मान रहे हैं, वे हमारे नहीं हैं, उनसे हमारा वियोग अवश्यंभावी है। अतएव उनके संग्रह, संरक्षण में ईश्वर को भुला देना उचित नहीं। परमात्मा की प्राप्ति के लिए किये जाने वाले कर्मों के अतिरिक्त सभी कर्म व्यर्थ अथवा अनर्थ हैं। यह मानव-जीवन परमात्मप्राप्ति के लिए ही मिला है, व्यर्थ के भोग भोगने के लिए नहीं। स्वर्ग के भोगों के लिए प्रयत्नशील होना भी व्यर्थ है। *स्वर्गउ स्वल्प अंत दुःखदाई।* अतः परमात्मप्राप्ति में सहायक होने वाले कार्य के अतिरिक्त किसी भी कार्य में लगना मूर्खता है। आयु प्रतिक्षण व्यतीत हो रही है। इसलिए जिस कार्य के लिए हमें मनुष्य शरीर मिला है, उसे शीघ्र कर लेना चाहिए। काल का भरोसा नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस शरीर के सभी सम्बन्ध काल्पनिक और नाशवान हैं, ऐसा समझकर इन सम्बन्धों का त्याग हम मन से कर दें तो उत्तम हैं। विवेकपूर्वक हमने ऐसा कर लिया तो मुक्ति पथ पर अग्रसर हो जायेंगे और यदि विवश होकर इन सम्बन्धों को छोड़ना पड़ा तो हम भटकते फिरेंगे। जो जन्मा है उसे अवश्य मरना पड़ेगा। लाख प्रयत्न करने पर भी मृत्यु से छुटकारा नहीं हो सकता। जब इस शरीर को मरना ही है तो दो दिन पहले मरे या दो दिन बाद, इसकी क्या चिंता ? बस, जिस काम के लिए आये हैं, उसे अवश्य कर लेना चाहिए, नहीं तो आगे जाकर घोर पश्चाताप करना पड़ेगा। गोस्वामी तुलसीदास जी कहते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

सो परत्र दुःख पावइ सिर धुनि धुनि पछिताइ।
कालहि कर्महि ईस्वरहि मिथ्या दोस लगाइ।।
जो मनुष्य इस समय सचेत नहीं होता, उसको आगे चलकर सिर धुन-धुनकर घोर पश्चाताप करना पड़ेगा। वह मूर्ख उस समय काल और कर्म पर झूठा दोष लगायगा। वह यही कहेगाः "कलियुग के कारण मैं अपना उद्धार नहीं कर सका। मेरे कर्म ही ऐसे थे, मेरे भाग्य में ऐसी ही बात लिखी थी। ईश्वर ने मेरी सहायता नहीं की, अमुक ने ऐसा किया आदि आदि।" उसका यह रोना.... व्यर्थ है-मिथ्या है। अतएव अभी से सावधान हो जाना चाहिए। परमात्मा की प्राप्ति स्वयं अपने करने से ही होगी। कोई दूसरा हमारे लिए इस कार्य को नहीं कर सकेगा। संसार का कोई काम बाकी रह गया तो हमारे पीछे हमारे उत्तराधिकारी अथवा दूसरे लोग कर लेंगे, परंतु परमात्मा की प्राप्ति में यदि त्रुटि रह गयी तो हमको पुनः जन्म लेना पड़ेगा। अतः जो काम हमारे किये ही होगा और जिसको करना अनिवार्य है, उसी में समय लगाना चाहिए।
अतः भैया ! मनुष्य जन्म दुर्लभ है, बार-बार नहीं मिलेगा। 'अबके बिछड़े कब मिलेंगे, जाय पड़ेंगे दूर।' बड़े में बड़ा दुःख है जन्म-मृत्यु का और बड़े में बड़ा सुख है मुक्ति का। ऐ प्यारे ! आज ही शुद्ध संकल्प करो कि इसी जन्म में हम मोक्ष प्राप्त करेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सत्संग-विचार ही जीवन का निर्माता*एक आवश्यक बात ध्यान में रखो। सत्संग तारता है और कुसंग डूबोता है। अच्छे संग से अच्छे संकल्प तथा कर्म होते हैं। मंथरा दासी के संग से कैकेयी के मन के संकल्प बिगड़े। यह कुसंग का फल है। सत्संग से ही सत्य को समझा जा सकेगा। संतो तथा सत्शास्त्रों के वचनों को ग्रहण करना चाहिए।
यदि सुख चाहते हो, दुःखों की चोटों से बचना चाहते हो, जीवन्मुक्ति चाहते हो तो सत्संग करो। लोग कहते हैं कि 'जब बूढ़े होंगे तब सत्संग करेंगे' परंतु जब बूढ़े हो जाओगे तब तुम्हारी क्या दशा हो जायेगी, यह भी तो सोचो। अंग ढीले पड़ जायेंगे, बुद्धि मंद हो जायेगी, शरीर साथ नहीं देगा तब भला सत्संग क्या करोगे ? तब तो दुःखों का पहाड़ ढोना पड़ेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

किसी संत से पूछा गया कि 'दुःखों का घर बताइये।' उत्तर मिलाः 'बुढ़ापा।' बताओ ऐसे बुढ़ापे में कैसे सत्संग करोगे ? परमात्म ज्ञान तो बचपन से ही मिलना चाहिए।
दुष्टों का संग करने से मन मलिन होता है। नीच मनुष्यों के संग से तो मरना श्रेष्ठ है। गुरू नानकदेव से उनकी माता ने पूछाः 'बेटा ! रात दिन मुख से क्या जपता रहता है। ?"
नानकजी ने उत्तर दियाः "आखां जीवां विसरे मर जाय।'' अर्थात् दिन रात जब सच्चा नामस्मरण करता हूँ तभी जीवित हूँ, नहीं तो मर जाता।
यह न भूलना चाहिए कि विचार ही जीवन का निर्माता है। जिस प्रकार बीमारी का चिंतन करने से हम स्वस्थ जीवन नहीं बिता सकेंगे, उसी प्रकार मलिन विचार करने से हम आनंदमय जीवन नहीं जी सकते।
मनुष्य को सदैव हंसमुख रहना चाहिए कि 'आनंद हमारे पास उपस्थित है।' जो आदमी मूली खाता है, उसे मूली की ही डकार आती है। हमारे भीतर भी जैसे विचार होंगे, वैसे ही वचन और कर्म भी होंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

*विवेकी बनो*राग द्वेष का त्याग करो, वैराग्य धारण करो। 'वैराग्य' का अर्थ फकीरी वेश धारण करना नहीं अपितु संसार की असत् वस्तुओं में से ममता व आसक्ति का त्याग करना है। भगवान में ही राग रखो। भगवन्नाम अंधे की लाठी के समान है। मनुष्य जन्म का आदर करो, तुम इसी जीवन में मुक्त हो सकते हो।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो कर्म जीवन्मुक्ति प्राप्त करने के मार्ग में बाधाएँ उत्पन्न करते हैं, उनका त्याग कर दो। मनुष्य जन्म को सफल बनाने के लिए नित्य सत्संग करो। जैसे चन्दन के पेड़ के निकट जो पेड़ होते हैं वे भी चन्दन की सुगंध से सुगंधित हो जाते हैं, वैसे ही वेदवाणी तथा संतवाणी हमारा उद्धार करने वाली है।
'गुरू' अर्थात् प्रकाश देनेवाले। सौ सूर्य उदय हों तो भी हृदय के भीतर प्रकाश नहीं कर सकते। भीतर का प्रकाश तो सच्चे ब्रह्मवेत्ता सदगुरू ही दे सकते हैं। सदगुरू और सत्शास्त्र जो कहते हैं, उसमें श्रद्धा विश्वास रखो। भगवान और संतों से जीवन्मुक्ति (आत्मज्ञान) के सिवाय कुछ भी नहीं माँगो। साधक को सदैव यही निश्चय रखना चाहिए कि 'मैं शरीर नहीं हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझे यह शरीर भगवान की कृपा से मोक्षप्राप्ति के लिए मिला है।' इस प्रकार का निश्चय करके शरीर में से सुख की भावना का त्याग कर देना चाहिए। जो प्राप्त हो उसका शुद्ध उपयोग करना चाहिए। प्राप्त वस्तु का शुद्ध उपयोग करने और जो अप्राप्त हो उसकी इच्छा को त्याग देने से राग की निवृत्ति हो जाती है। राग के न रहने से द्वेष स्वयमेव निकल जायेगा और इन दोनों के न रहने से व्यक्ति निर्वासनिक हो जायेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं शरीर हूँ' इस भावना के मिट जाने से देह की आसक्ति हट जायेगी। आसक्ति हटने से शरीर, शरीर के सम्बन्धों एवं कार्यों में सत्यबुद्धि नहीं रहेगी और राग वैराग्य एवं योग में बदल जायेगा।
जो संसार के आने-जाने वाले तथा दुःखों के उत्पत्ति स्थान भोगों में कभी नहीं रमता, रति नहीं करता, प्रेम नहीं करता वह मनुष्य बुद्धिमान है। व्यवहार में भी हम देखते हैं कि वह मनुष्य विवेकी नहीं होता, जो दुःख पैदा करने वाली वस्तुओं को उपयोग में लाये, ऐसी वस्तु का संग्रह करे या प्राप्त करने का प्रयत्न करे, ऐसा व्यक्ति तो मूर्ख है।

----------


## ravi chacha

परमात्मा की प्राप्ति में न धन का महत्त्व है, न पदार्थों का, न वस्तुओं का, न सम्बन्धों का, न देश का, न जाति का, न वेष का, न विद्या का और न ही पद प्रतिष्ठा का महत्त्व है। उसमें महत्त्व है अपनी 'चाह' का। व्याकुल होकर परमात्मा से प्रार्थना की जाय कि 'हे नाथ ! अविवेकी पुरूषों की विषयों में जैसी प्रीति होती है, वैसी ही प्रीति आपके प्रति आपका स्मरण करते हुए मेरे हृदय में हो और वह कभी दूर न हो।' विवेकी मनुष्य वह है, जो दुःख देने वाली वस्तुओं से दूर रहकर, उन्हें हटाकर, जहाँ परम सुख है, जहाँ आत्यन्तिक आनंद है तथा जहाँ शाश्वत शांति है, उस परमात्मस्वरूप को, भगवत्प्रेम को, आत्मानंद को, आत्मसुख को, आत्मतत्त्व को प्राप्त करने का प्रयत्न करे।

----------


## ravi chacha

मुक्ति बड़े में बड़ा सुख है और पाप बड़े में बड़ा दुःख है। प्रभु की प्रार्थना साथ मिलकर अथवा अकेले अवश्य करनी चाहिए। कमर कसकर परमात्मा को याद करो तथा औरों को याद कराओ तो तुम्हें पुण्य लाभ मिलेगा। *परमेश्वर ते भूलिये व्यापन सभी रोग। अतः भगवान को सदैव याद रखो और प्रीतिपूर्वक उसे भजो, जो तुम्हारा अंतरात्मा होकर बैठा है।*

----------


## ravi chacha

मूल में ही भूल
जो लोग विषय-भोगों को मक्खन और पेड़ा समझते हैं, वे मानों चूना खाते हैं। चूना खाने वाले की क्या दशा होती है यह सभी जानते हैं। बेचारा बेमौत मारा जाता है।
हमारी चाह तो उत्तम है परंतु उसे पाने का जो प्रयत्न कर रहे है उसके मूल में ही भूल है। हम अनित्य पदार्थों को नित्य समझकर उनसे सुख लेना चाहते हैं। शरीर हमारा है इससे सुख लें, परंतु शरीर का क्या भरोसा ? इस पर गर्व किसलिये ? जब शरीर ही स्थिर नहीं है तो फिर शरीर को मिलने वाले पदार्थ, विषय, सम्बन्ध आदि कहाँ से स्थिर होंगे ? धन इकट्ठा करने और सम्मान प्राप्त करने के लिए हम क्या-क्या नहीं करते, यद्यपि हम यह भी जानते हैं कि यह सब अंत में काम नहीं आयेगा। अस्थिर पदार्थों की तो बड़ी चिंता करते हैं परंतु हम वास्तव में क्या हैं, यह कभी सोचते ही नहीं। हम ड्राइवर हैं परंतु स्वयं को मोटर समझ बैठे हैं, हम मकान के स्वामी हैं परंतु अपने को मकान समझते हैं। हम अमर आत्मा है परंतु अपने को शरीर समझ बैठे हैं। बस यही भूल है, जिसने हमें सुख के लिए भटकना सिखाया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

संसार की कोई भी वस्तु सुन्दर और आनंदरूप नहीं है। सुन्दर और आनंदरूप एक परमात्मा ही है। उसी के सौन्दर्य का थोड़ा अंश प्राप्त होने से यह संसार सुन्दर लगता है। उस आनंदस्वरूप की सत्ता से चल रहा है इसीलिए इसमें भी आनंद भासता है। अतः हमें चाहिए कि संसार के पदार्थ जिसकी सत्ता से आनंददायी व सुखरूप भासते हैं, उसी ईश्वर से अपना दिल मिलाकर भगवदानंद प्राप्त करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बाल संस्कार केन्द्र की शुरूआत कैसे करें?**शुभ संकल्पः* बाल संस्कार केन्द्र की सेवा में जुड़ने हेतु सर्वप्रथम पूज्य गुरूदेव के पावन श्रीचरणों में प्रार्थना व संकल्प करें (देखें, संकल्प पत्र)।*प्रचारः* केन्द्र के शुभारंभ का दिन व समय निश्चित कर आस-पास के क्षेत्रों में रहने वाले बच्चों के माता-पिता एवं अभिभावकों से मिलने जायें तथा उन्हें बाल संस्कार केन्द्र का महत्त्व, उद्देश्य व कार्यप्रणाली बतायें। फिर बाल संस्कार, संस्कार सिंचन, संस्कार दर्शन आदि पुस्तकों के बारे में संक्षेप में बताते हुए बाल संस्कार केन्द्र में आने से होने वाले लाभ बच्चों के अनुभव सहित बतायें व बच्चों को बाल संस्कार केन्द्र में भेजने हेतु प्रेरित करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

केन्द्र स्थल के बाहर *बाल संस्कार* का बैनर लगायें।


आस-पास के विद्यालयों से सूचना पट्ट (नोटिस बोर्ड) पर भी *बाल संस्कार केन्द्र* शुरू होने की सूचना दे सकते हैं।


*कार्यक्रम का दिनः* केन्द्र सप्ताह में दो दिन चलायें, यदि दो दिन संभव न हो तो एक दिन भी चला सकते हैं।


*स्थानः* केन्द्र संचालक या अन्य किसी साधक का घर, मंदिर का परिसर, स्कूल अथवा कोई सार्वजनिक स्थल हो सकता है।


*समयः* सामान्य रूप से डेढ़ से दो घंटे लगते हैं। फिर भी जैसी व्यवस्था, परिस्थिति हो उसके अनुरूप समय की अवधि तय कर लेनी चाहिए।


*बच्चों की उम्रः* 6 से 15 वर्ष।


*बैठक व्यवस्थाः* बालक एवं बालिकाओं को अलग-अलग बिठायें तथा उनके अभिभावकों और अन्य साधकों को पीछे बिठायें।

पूज्यश्री, इष्टदेव आदि के चित्रों के समक्ष धूप-दीप, अगरबत्ती आदि करके वातावरण को सात्विक बनायें एवं फूल-माला आदि से सजावट कर कार्यक्रम की शुरूआत करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पाठयक्रम का उपयोग कैसे करें?*1.  प्रति सप्ताह के पाठयक्रम को दो सत्रों में विभाजित किया गया है। प्रथम सत्र गुरूवार एवं द्वितिय सत्र रविवार को चलायें।
*नोटः* किसी कारणवश यदि इन दिनों में सत्र न चला सकते हों तो अन्य किसी दिन चलायें।
2.  गुरूवार के प्रति सत्र में श्री आसारामायण पाठ (पूरा पाठ अथवा कुछ पृष्ठों का पाठ) अवश्य करायें।
3.  कीर्तन करवाते समय कैसेट चलायें अथवा बच्चों के साथ स्वयं मिलकर गायें। एक ही कीर्तन दो से चार सत्रों तक करायें जिससे बच्चों को कंठस्थ हो जाये।

----------


## ravi chacha

हर सत्र के कार्यक्रम के सभी विषयों का पहले से ही अच्छी तरह अध्ययन किया करें। खाली समय में उन बातों को अपने बच्चों या मित्रों का बतायें तथा उन पर चर्चा करें, इससे उस सत्र के कार्यक्रम के सभी विषय आपको अच्छी तरह याद हो जायेंगे, जिससे आप बच्चों को अच्छी तरह समझा पायेंगे।
5.  कार्यक्रम में बच्चों को जो-जो बातें सिखानी हैं, उनका एक संक्षिप्त नोट पहले ही बना लें। इससे आपको सभी बातें आसानी से याद रहेंगी तथा कोई विषय छूटने की समस्या भी नहीं रहेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

6.  बच्चों को एक नोटबुक बनाने को कहें, जिसमें वे गृहकार्य करेंगे और हर सप्ताह बतायी जानेवाली महत्त्वपूर्ण बातें लिखेंगे।
7.  हर सप्ताह दिये गये गृहकार्य के बारे में अगले सप्ताह बच्चों से पूछें।
8.  प्रति सत्र में सिखाये जाने वाले यौगिक प्रयोगों की विस्तृत जानकारी हेतु पढ़े यौगिक क्रिया पृष्ठ      ।
9.  निर्धारित समय में सभी विषयों को पूरा करने का प्रयास करें।
सूचनाः यह चार माह का पाठयक्रम है जिसकी शुरूआत वर्ष के किसी भी माह में कर सकते हैं। चार महीनों में आने वाले पर्वों एवं ऋतुओं की जानकारी बालक-बालिकाओँ को देने हेतु आश्रम से प्रकाशित मासिक पत्रिका ऋषि प्रसाद व मासिक समाचार पत्र लोक कल्याण सेतु एवं सत्साहित्य आरोग्यनिधि-भाग 1 व 2 आदि पुस्तकें सहायक होंगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बाल संस्कार केन्द्र संचालन विषय सूचि*1.  वार्तालाप।
2.  प्रार्थना, स्तुति आदि।
3.  ध्यान-जप-मौन-त्राटक।
4.  ज्ञानचर्चा।
5.  कथा-प्रसंग, साखी, श्लोक, प्राणवान पंक्तियाँ, संकल्प।
6.  भजन, कीर्तन, बालगीत, देशभक्ति गीत आदि।
7.  दिनचर्या।
8.  स्वास्थ्य-सुरक्षा, ऋतुचर्या व पर्व महिमा।
9.  हँसते-खेलते पायें ज्ञानः ज्ञानवर्धक खेल, मैदानी खेल, ज्ञान के चुटकुले, पहेलयाँ, विडियो सत्संग आदि तथा व्यक्तित्व विकास के प्रयोग (निबंध, प्रतियोगिता, वक्तृत्व स्पर्धा, चित्रकला स्पर्धा आदि।)
10.         यौगिक प्रयोगः व्यायाम, योगासन, प्राणायाम, सूर्यनमस्कार आदि।
11.         मुद्राज्ञान व अन्य यौगिक क्रियाएँ।
12.         श्री आसारामायण पाठ व पूज्यश्री की जीवनलीला पर आधारित कथा-प्रसंग।
13.         प्रश्नोत्तरी।
14.         शशक आसन, आरती व प्रसाद वितरण।
*टिप्पणीः* बीच-बीच में कूदना, हास्य प्रयोग करवायें और अंत में गृहपाठ झलकियाँ आदि लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भगवान गणपति जी की स्तुति**वक्रतुण्ड महाकाय सूर्यकोटिसमप्रभः * 
*निर्विघ्नं कुरू मे देव सर्वकार्येषु सर्वदा।।*
कोटि सूर्यों के समान महातेजस्वी, विशालकाय और टेढ़ी सूँडवाले गणपति देव! आप सदा मेरे सब कार्यों में विघ्नों का निवारण करें।
*विद्या की देवी माँ सरस्वती की वन्दना**या कुन्देन्दुतुषारह  रधवला या शुभ्रवस्त्रावृता*
*या वीणावरदण्डमण्डित  रा या श्वेतपद्मासना।*
*या ब्रह्माच्युतशंकर  ्रभृतिभिर्देवेः सदा वन्दिता*
*सा मां पातु सरस्वती भगवती निःशेषजाङ्यापहा। * 
जो कुंद के फूल, चन्द्रमा, बर्फ और हार के समान श्वेत हैं, जो शुभ्र वस्त्र पहनती हैं, जिनके हाथ उत्तम वीणा से सुशोभित हैं, जो श्वेत कमल के आसन पर बैठती हैं, ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, महेश आदि देव जिनकी सदा स्तुति करते हैं और जो सब प्रकार की जड़ता हर लेती हैं, वे भगवती सरस्वती मेरा पालन करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*शुक्लां ब्रह्मविचारसारपर  ामाद्यां जगदव्यापिनीं*
*वीणापुस्तकधारिणी  भयदां जाङ्यान्धकारापहा  ्।*
*हस्ते स्फाटिकमालिकां च दधतीं पद्मासने संस्थितां*
*वन्दे तां परमेश्वरीं भगवतीं बुद्धिप्रदां शारदाम्।।*
जिनका रूप श्वेत है, जो ब्रह्मविचार का परम तत्त्व हैं, जो सम्पूर्ण संसार में व्याप रही हैं, जो हाथों में वीणा और पुस्तक धारण किये रहती हैं, अभय देती हैं, मूर्खतारूपी अंधकार को दूर करती हैं, हाथ में स्फटिक मणि की माला लिये रहती हैं, कमल के आसन पर विराजमान हैं और बुद्धि देने वाली हैं, उन आद्या परमेश्वरी भगवती सरस्वती की मैं वन्दना करता हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गुरू-प्रार्थना**गुरूर्बह्मा गुरूर्विष्णुः गुरूर्देवो महेश्वरः।*
*गुरूर्साक्षात परब्रह्म तस्मै श्री गुरवे नमः।।*
गुरू ही ब्रह्मा हैं, गुरू ही विष्णु हैं। गुरूदेव ही शिव हैं तथा गुरूदेव ही साक्षात साकार स्वरूप आदिब्रह्म हैं। मैं उन्हीं गुरूदेव को नमस्कार करता हूँ।
*ध्यानमूलं गुरोर्मूर्तिः पूजामूलं गुरोः पदम्।*
*मंत्रमूलं गुरोर्वाक्यं मोक्षमूलं गुरोः कृपाः।।*
ध्यान का आधार गुरू की मूर्ति है, पूजा का आधार गुरू के श्रीचरण हैं, गुरूदेव के श्रीमुख से निकले हुए वचन मंत्र के आधार हैं तथा गुरू की कृपा ही मोक्ष का द्वार है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अखण्डमण्डलाकारं व्याप्तं येन चराचरम्।*
*तत्पदं दर्शितं येन तस्मै श्रीगुरवे नमः।।*
जो सारे ब्रह्माण्ड में, जड़ और चेतन सब में व्याप्त है, उन परम पिता के श्रीचरणों को देखकर मैं उनको नमस्कार करता हूँ।
*त्वमेव माता च पिता त्वमेव त्वमेव बन्धुश्च सखा त्वमेव।*
*त्वमेव विद्या द्रविणं त्वमेव त्वमेव सर्वं मम देव देव।।*
तुम ही माता हो, तुम ही पिता हो, तुम ही बन्धु हो, तुम ही सखा हो, तुम ही विद्या हो, तुम ही धन हो। हे देवताओं के देव! सदगुरूदेव! तुम ही मेरे सब कुछ हो।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मानन्दं परमसुखदं केवलं ज्ञानमूर्ति
द्वन्द्वातीतं गगनसदृशं तत्त्वमस्यादिलक्  ्यम्।
एकं नित्यं विमलमचलं सर्वधीसाक्षिभूतं
भावातीतं त्रिगुणरहितं सदगुरूं तं नमामि।।
जो ब्रह्मानन्दस्वरू   हैं, परम सुख देने वाले हैं, जो केवल ज्ञानस्वरूप हैं, (सुख-दुःख, शीत-उष्ण आदि) द्वंद्वों से रहित हैं, आकाश के समान सूक्ष्म और सर्वव्यापक हैं, तत्त्वमसि आदि महावाक्यों के लक्ष्यार्थ हैं, एक हैं, नित्य हैं, मल रहित हैं, अचल हैं, सर्व बुद्धियों के साक्षी हैं, भावना से परे हैं, सत्त्व, रज और तम तीनों गुणों से रहित हैं - ऐसे सदगुरूदेव को मैं नमस्कार करता हूँ।
किसी भी कार्य को प्रारम्भ करने से पूर्व भगवान गणपति जी, माँ सरस्वतीजी और सदगुरूदेव की प्रार्थना, ध्यान एवं निम्न मंत्रोच्चारण से ईश्वरीय प्रेरणा-सहायता मिलती है, जिससे सफलता प्राप्त होती है।
ॐ गं गणपतये नमः। ॐ श्री सरस्वत्यै नमः। ॐ श्री गुरूभ्यो नमः।

----------


## ravi chacha

ध्यान
1.  ध्यान के समय यथासंभव पूज्यश्री की ध्यान की कैसेट लगायें।
2.  आज्ञाचक्र पर इष्ट या सदगुरूदेव का ध्यान करायें।
3.  ध्यान सहज में हो, चेहरे पर कोई तनाव न हो।
4.  ध्यान करते हुए मन शांत हो रहा है, ईश्वर में डूब रहा है, प्रभुप्रीति बढ़ रही है, गुरूभक्ति बढ़ रही है, जीवन विकास के पथ पर आगे बढ़ रहा है, योग्यता खिल रही है आदि पंक्तियों का धीरे-धीरे उच्चारण करते हुए बच्चों की रूचि ध्यान के प्रति बढ़ायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*नोटः* जब ध्यान की कैसेट चल रही हो तब मौन रहें।
5.  ध्यान के समय नेत्र अर्धोन्मीलित (आधे खुले, आधे बंद) हों।
6.  कभी-कभी किसी वैदिक मंत्र (*ॐ* * नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय* आदि) का धीरे-धीरे उच्चारण करवायें। फिर क्रमशः होठों में, कंठ में, हृदय में मौनपूर्वक जप करते हुए शांत होने को कहें।
7.  ध्यान करते समय बच्चे पद्मासन अथवा सुखासन में बैठें।
8.  कभी-कभी ध्यान के पहले निम्न तरह का शुभ संकल्प करा सकते हैं-
1.  मैं शांतस्वरूप, आनंदस्वरूप, सुखस्वरूप आत्मा हूँ। रोग, शोक, चिंता, भय, दुःख, दर्द तो शरीर को होते हैं, मैं तो प्रेमस्वरूप आत्मा हूँ।
2.  मैं अजर हूँ.... अमर हूँ... मेरा जन्म नहीं.... मेरी मृत्यु नहीं... मैं यह शरीर नहीं.... मैं निर्लिप्त आत्मा हूँ... ॐ.... ॐ.....
3.  मैं शरीर नहीं हूँ। इन सब कीट-पतंग आदि प्राणियों में मेरा ही आत्मा विलास कर रहा है। उनके रूप में मैं ही विलास कर रहा हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

1.  *तिलक प्रयोगः* बच्चों से दाहिने हाथ की अनामिका उँगली (छोटी उँगली के पास वाली) द्वारा भ्रूमध्य में हलका सा दबाव देते हुए *ॐ** गं गणपतये नमः।* मंत्र का उच्चारण करवायें।
2.  *श्वासोच्छ्वास की गिनतीः* श्वासों की गति सामान्य रखें और नासाग्र (नाक के अग्रभाग पर) दृष्टि रखें। श्वास अंदर जाये तो *ॐ* बाहर आये (1) गिनती, अंदर जाये विद्या बाहर आये 2, अंदर जाये आनंद बाहर आये 3, ऐसी मानसिक गिनती करें। 20 से 108 तक गिनती करवा सकते हैं। यदि गिनती बीच में भूल जायें तो पुनः शुरू करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

3.  *देव मानव हास्य प्रयोगः*
4.  *कूदनाः* (व्यायाम क्रमांक-1)
5.  *प्रश्नोत्तरीः* कार्यक्रम के बीच-बीच में अथवा अंत में प्रश्नोत्तरी करें। प्रश्नोत्तरी उस दिन बताये गये विषय पर अथवा पूर्व में सिखाये गये विषय पर आधारित हो।
6.  *झलकियाँ**:* अगले कार्यक्रम के विषय के संदर्भ में बच्चों को संक्षेप में परिचय दें।
7.  *शशकासनः* कार्यक्रम के अंत में, आरती से पहले बच्चों को शशकासन कि स्थिति में कुछ समय बिठाये रखें।
8.  *आरती व प्रसाद वितरण।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*पहला सप्ताह**सप्ताह के दोनों सत्रों में सिखाये जाने वाले विषय*
*1. * *यौगिक प्रयोगः*
*                                                                    i.     * *व्यायामः* कूदना।
*                                                               ii.     * *योगासनः* ताड़ासन।
*                                                          iii.     * *प्राणायामः* भ्रामरी।
*                                                               iv.     * *मुद्राज्ञानः* ज्ञानमुद्रा।
*2. * *कीर्तनः नारायण कीर्तन*
*नोटः* इनके साथ सभी सत्रों में लेने योग्य आवश्यक विषय भी लें
*पहला सत्र**शुभारंभ*बाल संस्कार केन्द्र के शुभारंभ पर किसी बच्चे के माता-पिता अथवा अन्य किसी आमंत्रित व्यक्ति द्वारा दीपक प्रज्वलित करवायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वार्तालाप**बाल संस्कार केन्द्र का परिचयः* केन्द्र में बच्चों के साथ अपनत्व जगायें। बच्चों से उनका नाम पूछें और लक्ष्य पूछें तथा बाल संस्कार केन्द्र की महिमा बतायें, फिर आश्रम-परिचय देते हुए निम्न प्रश्न पूछें-
1.  क्या आप अपनी स्मरणशक्ति में चमत्कारिक परिवर्तन लाना चाहते हैं?
2.  क्या आप अच्छे अंकों से उत्तीर्ण होना चाहते हैं?
3.  क्या आप अपने मन को प्रसन्न व शरीर को चुस्त, शक्तिशाली और तंदरुस्त बनाना चाहते हैं?
4.  क्या आप हँसते-खेलते ज्ञान प्राप्त कर जीवन में महान बनना चाहते हैं?

----------


## ravi chacha

आपके भीतर अनंत शक्तितयाँ छुपी हुई हैं। यदि आप उनका सदुपयोग करने की कला सीख लें तो अवश्य महान बन सकते हैं। यह कला आपको परम पूज्य संत श्री आसारामजी बापू की कृपा-प्रसादी बाल संस्कार केन्द्र में सीखने को मिलेगी। बाल संस्कार केन्द्र में आपको माता-पिता का आज्ञापालन जैसे उच्च संस्कार, बाल-कथाएँ, देशभक्तों व संत महापूरूषों के दिव्य जीवन चरित्र जानने को मिलेंगे। खेल, कहानी, चुटकुले आदि के द्वारा हँसते-खेलते आपको ज्ञानप्रद बातें सिखायी जायेंगी। एक वर्ष पूरा होने पर आपको प्रमाणपत्र भी दिया जायेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*तीन देवों की उपासना (भगवान गणपति, मां सरस्वती और सदगुरूदेव का महत्त्वः*1.  *भगवान गणपतिः* विघ्नहर्ता हैं, कोई भी शुभ कार्य करने से पहले भगवान गणपति की स्तुति करने से उस कार्य में सफलता मिलती है।

2.  *माँ सरस्वतीः* माँ सरस्वती विद्या की देवी हैं। उनकी उपासना करने कुशाग्र बुद्धि की प्राप्ति होती है व पढ़ाई में सफलता मिलती है।
3.   
4.  *सदगुरूदेवः* सदगुरू के बिना कोई भवसागर से नहीं तर सकता, चाहे वह ब्रह्मा जी और शंकरजी के समान ही क्यों न हो! सदगुरू हमें वह ज्ञान देते हैं, जिससे हम जन्म मरण के दुःखों से सदा के लिए छूट जाते हैं और परम सुख, परम शाँति प्राप्त कर लेते हैं।
·         *श्री आसारामायण पाठ* (प्रथम कार्यक्रम में पूरा पाठ अवश्य करायें)

----------


## ravi chacha

*कथा-प्रसंग आदि द्वारा सदगुणों का विकासः**मातृ-पितृ भक्त पुण्डलिक*शास्त्रों में आता है कि जिसने माता-पिता तथा गुरू का आदर कर लिया उसके द्वारा संपूर्ण लोकों का आदर हो गया और जिसने इनका अनादर कर दिया उसके संपूर्ण शुभ कर्म निष्फल हो गये। वे बड़े ही भाग्यशाली हैं, जिन्होंने माता-पिता और गुरू की सेवा के महत्त्व को समझा तथा उनकी सेवा में अपना जीवन सफल किया। ऐसा ही एक भाग्यशाली सपूत था - पुण्डलिक।

----------


## ravi chacha

पुण्डलिक अपनी युवावस्था में तीर्थयात्रा करने के लिए निकला। यात्रा करते-करते काशी पहुँचा। काशी में भगवान विश्वनाथ के दर्शन करने के बाद उसने लोगों से पूछाः क्या यहाँ कोई पहुँचे हुए महात्मा हैं, जिनके दर्शन करने से हृदय को शांति मिले और ज्ञान प्राप्त हो?
लोगों ने कहाः हाँ हैं। गंगापर कुक्कुर मुनि का आश्रम है। वे पहुँचे हुए आत्मज्ञान संत हैं। वे सदा परोपकार में लगे रहते हैं। वे इतनी उँची कमाई के धनी हैं कि साक्षात माँ गंगा, माँ यमुना और माँ सरस्वती उनके आश्रम में रसोईघर की सेवा के लिए प्रस्तुत हो जाती हैं। पुण्डलिक के मन में कुक्कुर मुनि से मिलने की जिज्ञासा तीव्र हो उठी। पता पूछते-पूछते वह पहुँच गया कुक्कुर मुनि के आश्रम में। मुनि के देखकर पुण्डलिक ने मन ही मन प्रणाम किया और सत्संग वचन सुने। इसके पश्चात पुण्डलिक मौका पाकर एकांत में मुनि से मिलने गया। मुनि ने पूछाः वत्स! तुम कहाँ से आ रहे हो?

----------


## ravi chacha

पुण्डलिकः मैं पंढरपुर (महाराष्ट्र) से आया हूँ।
तुम्हारे माता-पिता जीवित हैं?
हाँ हैं।
तुम्हारे गुरू हैं?
हाँ, हमारे गुरू ब्रह्मज्ञानी हैं।
कुक्कुर मुनि रूष्ट होकर बोलेः पुण्डलिक! तू बड़ा मूर्ख है। माता-पिता विद्यमान हैं, ब्रह्मज्ञानी गुरू हैं फिर भी तीर्थ करने के लिए भटक रहा है? अरे पुण्डलिक! मैंने जो कथा सुनी थी उससे तो मेरा जीवन बदल गया। मैं तुझे वही कथा सुनाता हूँ। तू ध्यान से सुन।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार भगवान शंकर के यहाँ उनके दोनों पुत्रों में होड़ लगी कि, कौन बड़ा?
निर्णय लेने के लिए दोनों गय़े शिव-पार्वती के पास। शिव-पार्वती ने कहाः जो संपूर्ण पृथ्वी की परिक्रमा करके पहले पहुँचेगा, उसी का बड़प्पन माना जाएगा।
कार्तिकेय तुरन्त अपने वाहन मयूर पर निकल गये पृथ्वी की परिक्रमा करने। गणपति जी चुपके-से एकांत में चले गये। थोड़ी देर शांत होकर उपाय खोजा तो झट से उन्हें उपाय मिल गया। जो ध्यान करते हैं, शांत बैठते हैं उन्हें अंतर्यामी परमात्मा सत्प्रेरणा देते हैं। अतः किसी कठिनाई के समय घबराना नहीं चाहिए बल्कि भगवान का ध्यान करके थोड़ी देर शांत बैठो तो आपको जल्द ही उस समस्या का समाधान मिल जायेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर गणपति जी आये शिव-पार्वती के पास। माता-पिता का हाथ पकड़ कर दोनों को ऊँचे आसन पर बिठाया, पत्र-पुष्प से उनके श्रीचरणों की पूजा की और प्रदक्षिणा करने लगे। एक चक्कर पूरा हुआ तो प्रणाम किया.... दूसरा चक्कर लगाकर प्रणाम किया.... इस प्रकार माता-पिता की सात प्रदक्षिणा कर ली।

----------


## ravi chacha

शिव-पार्वती ने पूछाः वत्स! ये प्रदक्षिणाएँ क्यों की?
गणपतिजीः *सर्वतीर्थमयी माता... सर्वदेवमयो पिता...* सारी पृथ्वी की प्रदक्षिणा करने से जो पुण्य होता है, वही पुण्य माता की प्रदक्षिणा करने से हो जाता है, यह शास्त्रवचन है। पिता का पूजन करने से सब देवताओं का पूजन हो जाता है। पिता देवस्वरूप हैं। अतः आपकी परिक्रमा करके मैंने संपूर्ण पृथ्वी की सात परिक्रमाएँ कर लीं हैं। तब से गणपति जी प्रथम पूज्य हो गये।

----------


## ravi chacha

शिव-पुराण में आता हैः जो पुत्र माता-पिता की पूजा करके उनकी प्रदक्षिणा करता है, उसे पृथ्वी-परिक्रमाजनित फल सुलभ हो जाता है। जो माता-पिता को घर पर छोड़ कर तीर्थयात्रा के लिए जाता है, वह माता-पिता की हत्या से मिलने वाले पाप का भागी होता है क्योंकि पुत्र के लिए माता-पिता के चरण-सरोज ही महान तीर्थ हैं। अन्य तीर्थ तो दूर जाने पर प्राप्त होते हैं परंतु धर्म का साधनभूत यह तीर्थ तो पास में ही सुलभ है। पुत्र के लिए (माता-पिता) और स्त्री के लिए (पति) सुंदर तीर्थ घर में ही विद्यमान हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

पुण्डलिक मैंने यह कथा सुनी और अपने माता-पिता की आज्ञा का पालन किया। यदि मेरे माता-पिता में कभी कोई कमी दिखती थी तो मैं उस कमी को अपने जीवन में नहीं लाता था और अपनी श्रद्धा को भी कम नहीं होने देता था। मेरे माता-पिता प्रसन्न हुए। उनका आशीर्वाद मुझ पर बरसा। फिर मुझ पर मेरे गुरूदेव की कृपा बरसी इसीलिए मेरी ब्रह्मज्ञा में स्थिति हुई और मुझे योग में भी सफलता मिली। माता-पिता की सेवा के कारण मेरा हृदय भक्तिभाव से भरा है। मुझे किसी अन्य इष्टदेव की भक्ति करने की कोई मेहनत नहीं करनी पड़ी।

----------


## ravi chacha

मंदिर में तो पत्थर की मूर्ति में भगवान की कामना की जाती है जबकि माता-पिता तथा गुरूदेव में तो सचमुच परमात्मदेव हैं, ऐसा मानकर मैंने उनकी प्रसन्नता प्राप्त की। फिर तो मुझे न वर्षों तक तप करना पड़ा, न ही अन्य विधि-विधानों की कोई मेहनत करनी पड़ी। तुझे भी पता है कि यहाँ के रसोईघर में स्वयं गंगा-यमुना-सरस्वती आती हैं। तीर्थ भी ब्रह्मज्ञानी के द्वार पर पावन होने के लिए आते हैं। ऐसा ब्रह्मज्ञान माता-पिता की सेवा और ब्रह्मज्ञानी गुरू की कृपा से मुझे मिला है।

----------


## ravi chacha

पुण्डलिक तेरे माता-पिता जीवित हैं और तू तीर्थों में भटक रहा है?
पुण्डलिक को अपनी गल्ती का एहसास हुआ। उसने कुक्कुर मुनि को प्रणाम किया और पंढरपुर आकर माता-पिता की सेवा में लग गया।
माता-पिता की सेवा ही उसने प्रभु की सेवा मान ली। माता-पिता के प्रति उसकी सेवानिष्ठा देखकर भगवान नारायण बड़े प्रसन्न हुए और स्वयं उसके समक्ष प्रकट हुए। पुण्डलिक उस समय माता-पिता की सेवा में व्यस्त था। उसने भगवान को बैठने के लिए एक ईंट दी।

----------


## ravi chacha

अभी भी पंढरपुर में पुण्डलिक की दी हुई ईंट पर भगवान विष्णु खड़े हैं और पुण्डलिक की मातृ-पितृभक्ति की खबर दे रहा है पंढरपुर तीर्थ।
यह भी देखा गया है कि जिन्होंने अपने माता-पिता तथा ब्रह्मज्ञानी गुरू को रिझा लिया है, वे भगवान के तुल्य पूजे जाते हैं। उनको रिझाने के लिए पूरी दुनिया लालायित रहती है। वे मातृ-पितृभक्ति से और गुरूभक्ति से इतने महान हो जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*संकल्पः* हम भी पुण्डलिक की तरह अपने माता-पिता को नित्य प्रणाम करेंगे। उनकी आज्ञा पालन करेंगे और उनकी सेवा करेंग। - ऐसा संकल्प बच्चों से करवायें।*अनुभवः* जुलाई 2000 में गणपति उत्सव के दौरान सांताक्रुज़ (मुंबई) के साधकों द्वारा संचालित बाल संस्कार केन्द्र में एक सांस्कृतिक कार्यक्रम आयोजित किया गया था। कार्यक्रम को देखने के लिए मैं अपने भाँजे गणेष त्रिविक्रम नायक को भी साथ लेकर गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गृहपाठः*बच्चों को प्रतिदिन माता-पिता को प्रणाम करने को कहें और उनके माता-पिता को कैसा लगा इस बारे में बच्चे अगले सप्ताह बतायें। बच्चों को गृहपाठ के लिए एक नोटबुक बनाने को कहें, जिसमें वे हर कार्यक्रम में दिया गया गृहपाठ करेंगे।
*दूसरा सत्र**ज्ञानचर्चाः सदगुरू-महिमा-*सदगुरू का अर्थ मात्र शिक्षक या आचार्य नहीं है। शिक्षक तो केवल ऐहिक ज्ञान देते हैं लेकिन सदगुरू तो निजस्वरूप का ज्ञान देते हैं, जिस ज्ञान की प्राप्ति के बाद व्यक्ति सुख-दुःख के प्रभाव से सदा के लिए छूट जाता है और उसे परमानंद की प्राप्ति होती है।
जब भगवान श्रीराम, भगवान श्रीकृष्ण आदि अवतार पृथ्वी पर आये, तब वे मुनि वसिष्ठ जी तथा सांदीपनि ऋषि जैसे संतों की शरण में गये।
*राम कृष्ण से कौन बड़ा, तिन्ह ने भी गुरू कीन्ह।*
*तीन लोक के हैं धनी, गुरू आगे अधीन।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*पूज्य बापू जी का जीवन-परिचय*परम पूज्य बापू जी का जन्म सिंध प्रांत के नवाबशाह जिले में सिंधु नदी के तट पर बसे बेराणी नामक गाँव में नगर सेठ श्री थाऊमलजी सिरुमलानी के घर दिनांक 17 अप्रैल 1941 के दिन हुआ। उनकी पूजनीया माता का नाम महँगीबा था। नामकरण संस्कार के दौरान उनका नाम आसुमल रखा गया। आसुमल बचपन से ही ध्यान-भजन में तल्लीन रहते थे। वे लौकिक विद्या में भी बड़े तेजस्वी थे परन्तु उन्होंने लौकिक विद्या से अधिक ध्यान-भजन, साधना और ईश्वरप्राप्ति को ही महत्त्व दिया। वे सदा प्रसन्नमुख रहते थे, इसलिए शिक्षक उन्हें हँसमुखभाई कहकर बुलाते थे। उन्होंने युवावस्था में जंगलों, गुफाओं में कठोर तपस्या की। नैनीताल में उन्हें परम पूज्य संत श्री लीलाशाह जी बापू के दर्शन हुए। स्वामी श्री लीलाशाहजी बापू को सदगुरू मान के आसुमल उनके आश्रम में रहकर सेवा और साधना करने लगे। अंततः सदगुरू की कृपा से उन्हें साक्षात्कार हुआ और वे आसुमल में से संत श्री आसारामजी बापू बने, जिनको सदगुरू के रूप में पाकर आज करोड़ों लोग अपना जीवन धन्य बना रहे हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*खेलः*बच्चों को गोलाकार में बिठायें। अब उनको एक गेद देते हुए बतायें कि बालक अपने बगलवाले को तुरंत गेंद दे दे। मधुर कीर्तन अथवा कीर्तन की कोई अन्य कैसेट चलायें। बच्चों के साथ-साथ ताली बजाकर कीर्तन भी करें। बीच-बीच में कैसेट बंद करें, कैसेट बंद होने पर जिसके हाथ में गेंद होगी वह बच्चा बाहर (आऊट) हो जाएगा। अंत में तीन बच्चों को विजेता घोषित करें।

*प्रश्नोत्तरीः*इस सत्र में सिखाये गये विषयों पर आधारित प्रश्न पूछें जैसे-
1.  भगवान गणेषजी के बड़े भाई का क्या नाम था?
2.  भगवान गणेषजी ने माता-पिता की कितनी प्रदक्षिणाएँ कीं?
3.  भगवान गणेषजी सभी देवताओं के प्रथम पूजनीय कैसे बने?
4.  हास्य प्रयोग के लाभ बताओ?
5.  कौन सा प्राणायाम करने से स्मरणशक्ति बढ़ती है?

----------


## ravi chacha

*दूसरा सप्ताह**सप्ताह के दोनों सत्रों में सिखाये जाने वाले विषय*


*यौगिक प्रयोगः*
*व्यायाम क्रमांक - 2*
                                                        i.      *पैरों की उँगलियों के व्यायाम*
                                                   ii.      *योगाभ्यासः*
1.  ताड़ासन
2.  प्राणायामः भ्रामरी
3.  मुद्राज्ञानः ज्ञानमुद्रा।

*कीर्तनः नारायण कीर्तन।**ध्यानः हरि* *ॐ* मंत्र का सात अथवा ग्यारह बार उच्चारण के साथ ध्यान।
*नोटः* इनके साथ *सभी सत्रों में लेने योग्य आवश्यक विषय* भी लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

पहला सत्र
ज्ञानचर्चाः

शिष्टाचार के नियमः
अपने से बड़ों के आने पर खड़े होकर प्रणाम करके उन्हें मान देना चाहिए। उनके बैठ जाने पर ही स्वयं बैठना चाहिए।

भोजन, स्नान, शौच, दातुन आदि स्वयं करते हों तब अथवा जिन्हें प्रणाम करना है, वे ऐसा करते हों तो उस समय उन्हें प्रणाम नहीं करना चाहिए। अपने और उनके इन कार्यों से निवृत्त होने पर ही उन्हें प्रणाम नहीं करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*श्लोक**अभिवादनशीलस्य नित्यं वृद्धोपसेविनः।*
*चत्वारि तस्य वर्धन्ते आयुर्विद्या यशो बलम्।।*

*भावार्थः* नित्य बड़ों की सेवा और प्रणाम करने वाले पुरुष की आयु, विद्या, यश और बल - ये चारों बढ़ते हैं।
*(मनुसमृतिः 2.121)*
बच्चों को यह श्लोक कण्ठस्थ करायें और अर्थ बतायें।

*कविताः माँ बाप को भूलना नहीं*पहला और दूसरा अंतरा (मुख का निवाला दे अरे! ....... बात यह भूलना नहीं।।) का अर्थ बता कर उन्हें कंठस्थ करायें।
*श्री आसारामायण पाठ व पूज्यश्री की जीवनलीला पर आधारित कथा-प्रसंग।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*आदर्श दिनचर्याः*जीवन विकास और सर्व सफलताओं की कुंजी है एक सही दिन चर्या। सही दिनचर्या द्वारा समय का सदुपयोग करके तन को तंदरुस्त, मन को प्रसन्न एवं बुद्धि को कुशाग्र बनाकर बुद्धि को बुद्धिदाता ईश्वर की ओर लगा सकते हैं।
v     सूर्योदय से पूर्व ब्रह्ममुहूर्त में उठें।
v     शौच, स्नान आदि के बाद ध्यान, प्राणायाम, जप, सदग्रन्थों एवं शास्त्रों का पठन करना चाहिए।
v     सूर्य को अर्घ्य देना, योगासन व व्यायाम करना चाहिए।
v     भोजन के पहले भगवान को प्रार्थना करनी चाहिए। भोजन स्वास्थ्यकारक, सुपाच्य व सात्त्विक करें।
v     अच्छा संग, खेलकूद व अध्ययन (स्कूली पढ़ाई) करनी चाहिए।
v     रात्रि को भोजन के बाद थोड़ा टहलें।
v     सोने से पूर्व सदकगुरूदेव, इष्टदेव का ध्यान करें, सत्संग की पुस्तक पढ़ें अथवा कैसेट सुनें। पूर्व अथवा दक्षिण की सिर रखकर श्वासोच्छ्वास की गिनती करते हुए सीधा (पीठ के बल) सोयें। फिर जैसी आवश्यकता होगी स्वाभाविक करवट ले ली जाएगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दूसरा सत्र**कथा-प्रसंग आदि द्वारा सदगुणों का विकासः**प्रेरक-प्रसंगः**साहसी बालक*
एक लड़का काशी में हरिश्चन्द्र हाईस्कूल में पढ़ता था। उसका गाँव काशी से आठ मील दूर था। वह रोजाना वहाँ से पैदल चलकर आता, बीच में गंगा नदी बहती है उसे पार करता और विद्यालय पहुँचता।
गंगा को पार कराने के लिए नाववाले उस जमाने में दो पैसे लेते थे। आने जाने के महीने के करीब 2 रूपये, आजकल के हिसाब से पाँच-पचीस रूपये हो जायेंगे। अपने माँ-बाप पर अतिरिक्त बोझा न पड़े इसलिए उसने तैरना सीख लिया। गर्मी हो, बारिश हो कि ठंडी हो वह हर रोज गंगा पार करके स्कूल में जाता।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार पौष मास की ठंडी में वह लड़का सुबह स्कूल पहुँचने के लिए गंगा में कूदा। तैरते-तैरते मझधार में आया। एक नाव में कुछ यात्री नदी पार कर रहे थे। उन्होंने देखा कि छोटा-सा लड़का अभी डूब मरेगा। वे नाव को उसके पास ले गये और हाथ पकड़कर उसे नाव में खींच लिया। लड़के के मुँह पर घबराहट या चिंता का कोई चिह्न नहीं था। सब लोग दंग रह गये कि इतना छोटा और इतना साहसी! वे बोलेः तू अभी डूब मरता तो? ऐसा साहस नहीं करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब लड़का बोलाः साहस तो होना ही चाहिए। जीवन में विघ्न-बाधाएँ आयेंगी, उन्हें कुचलने के लिए साहस तो चाहिए ही। अगर अभी से साहस न जुटाया तो जीवन में बड़े-बड़े कार्य कैसे कर पाऊँगा?
*प्राणवान पंक्तियाँ -* यहाँ पर कहानी रोककर साहस-सदगुण की चर्चा करते हुए बच्चों को निम्न प्राणवान पंक्तियाँ पक्की करवायें-

----------


## ravi chacha

*जहाजों को डूबा दे उसे तूफान कहते हैं।*
*तूफानों से जो टक्कर ले**,* *उसे इन्सान कहते हैं।।*
लोगों ने पूछाः इस समय तैरने क्यों आया? दोपहर को नहाने आता।
लड़का बोलाः मैं नदी में नहाने के लिए नहीं आया हूँ, मैं तो स्कूल जा रहा हूँ।
फिर नाव में बैठकर जाता?
आने-जाने के रोज के चार पैसे लगते हैं। मेरे गरीब माँ-बाप पर मुझे बोझ नहीं बनना है। मुझे तो अपने पैरों पर खड़े होना है। मेरा खर्च बढ़ेगा तो मेरे माँ-बाप की चिंता बढ़ेगी, उन्हे घर चलाना मुश्किल हो जाएगा।
वही साहसी लड़का आगे चलकर भारत का प्रधानमंत्री बना।
बच्चों से पूछें कि क्या आप जानते हैं कि वह साहसी बालक कौन था? वे थे - श्री लाल बहादुर शास्त्री।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सदगुण चर्चाः*v     *साहसः* जैसे - लाल बहादुर शास्त्री बचपन से ही साहसी थे तो जीवन में मुश्किलों के सिर पर पैर रखकर आगे बढ़ते गये और अंततः प्रधानमंत्री पद पर पहुँच गये।
v     *आत्मनिर्भरताः* माता-पिता का व्यर्थ का खर्चा न बढ़ाकर आत्मनिर्भर बनना चाहिए, जैसे लाल बहादुर शास्त्री थे।
v     *पुरूषार्थः* विद्यार्थी को पुरूषार्थी बनना चाहिए। पुरूषार्थी बालक ही जीवन में महान बनता है।
v     *राष्ट्रभक्ति व मातृ-पितृभक्तिः* जो व्यक्ति अपने माता-पिता और सदगुरू की सेवा करता है, वही राष्ट्र की सेवा कर सकता है।
v     *संकल्पः* बच्चों से संकल्प करवायें कि हम भी अपने जीवन में इन सदगुणों को अपनायेंगे। ॐ ॐ ॐ ॐ ॐ ॐ ॐ ॐ
*(ग) भजनः कदम अपने आगे बढ़ाता चला जा*
पहला अंतरा बच्चों को याद करायें और उनके साथ-साथ गायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्वास्थ्य संजीवनीः**(क)    * *तुलसी सेवनः* जहाँ तुलसी के पौधे अधिक मात्रा में होते हैं वहाँ की हवा शुद्ध और पवित्र होती है। सुबह उठकर अच्छी तरह कुल्ला करके तुलसी के पाँच-सात पत्ते चबा-चबाकर खायें। फिर एक गिलास पानी पियें।
*लाभः*
1.  स्मरणशक्ति का विकास होता है।
2.  पेट की कृमि की शिकायत नहीं होती।
3.  सर्दी-खाँसी जल्दी नहीं होती ।

*सावधानीः* तुलसी और दूध के सेवन के बीच एक घंटे का अंतर होना चाहिए।
*टिप्पणीः* रविवार, द्वादशी, पूर्णिमा और अमावस्या को तुलसी दल तोड़ना मना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अनुभवः* परम पूज्य सदगुरूदेव की कृपा से मेरे पुत्र समीर ने फरवरी में 2004 में 12 वीँ कक्षा की बौर्ड की परीक्षा में 91.05 % अंक प्राप्त कर थाने शहर में प्रथम और महाराष्ट्र राज्य की वरीयता सूची में 15वाँ स्थान प्राप्त किया। 10वी कक्षी की बोर्ड की परीक्षा में भी वह थाने शहर में प्रथम  व मुबई विभाग की वरीयता सूची में तृतिय स्थान प्राप्त कर चुका है।
समीर पूज्य गुरूदेव के बताये अनुसार रोज सुबह तुलसी के 5-7 पत्ते चबाकर पानी पीता है, 10 प्राणायाम एवं श्री आसारामायण पाठ करता है। मासिक पत्रिका ऋषि प्रसाद हमारे घर में आती है। यह उसे भी ज़रूर पढ़ता है। सफलता की आकांक्षा रखने वाले सभी विद्यार्थियों को यह पत्रिका अवश्य देनी चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्रश्नोत्तरीः*बच्चों से इस सत्र में सिखाये गये विषयों पर आधारित प्रश्न पूछें। जैसे-
1.  लाल बहादुर शास्त्री ने तैरना क्यों सीखा?
2.  जीवन में साहस क्यो चाहिए?
3.  कौन सा आसन करने से लंबाई बढ़ती है?
4.  हास्य-प्रयोग के 2 लाभ बताओ?

----------


## ravi chacha

*गृहपाठः*बच्चे कापी पर सप्ताह के सात दिन लिखें। जिस दिन तुलसी के पत्ते खाने हैं उस के आगे ॐ लिखें और जिस दिन नहीं खाने हैं उसके आगे × का निशान लगायें।

*तीसरा सप्ताह**सप्ताह के दोनों सत्रों में सिखाये जाने वाले विषय*
*यौगिक प्रयोगः*

*व्यायामः* क्रमांक नं 2 और 3 (पैरों की उंगलियों के व्यायाम)*योगासनः*
पद्मासनप्राणायामः भ्रामरीमुद्राज्ञानः अपानवायु मुद्रा।*कीर्तनः* नारायण कीर्तन*मंत्रजाप व ध्यानः ॐ नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय* मंत्र के उच्चारण के साथ ध्यान।

*नोटः* इनके साथ सभी सत्रों में लेने योग्य आवश्यक विषय भी लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पहला सत्र**ज्ञानचर्चाः**तिलक महिमाः*तिलक भारतीय संस्कृति का प्रतीक है।

*वैज्ञानिक तथ्यः* ललाट पर दोनों भौहों के बीच आज्ञाचक्र (शिवनेत्र) और उसी के पीछे के भाग में दो महत्त्वपूर्ण अंतःस्रावी ग्रंथियाँ स्थित हैं (पीनियल ग्रंथि और पीयूष ग्रन्थि।
तिलक लगाने से दोनों ग्रंथियों का पोषण होता है और विचारशक्ति विकसित होती है। ॐ गं गणपतये नमः मंत्र का जप करके जहाँ चोटी रखते हैं वहाँ दायें हाथ की उंगलियों से स्पर्श करें और संकल्प करें कि हमारे मस्तक का यह हिस्सा विशेष संवेदनशील हो, विकसित हो। इससे ज्ञानतंतु सुविकसित हैं, बुद्धिशक्ति व संयमशक्ति का विकास होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अनुभवः* राजस्थान के जयपुर जिले में स्थित देवीनगर में गजेन्द्रसिहं खींची नाम का एक लड़का रहता है। वह नियमित रूप से बाल संस्कार केन्द्र में जाता था। केन्द्र में जब उसे तिलक करने से होने वाले लाभों के बारे में पता चला, तबसे वह नियमित रूप से स्कूल में तिलक लगाकर जाने लगा।
पश्चिमी संस्कृति से प्रभावित उसकी शिक्षिका ने उसे तिलक लगाने से मना किया परंतु जब उस बच्चे ने शिक्षिका को तिलक लगाने के फायदे बताये तब शिक्षिका ने तिलक लगाने की मंजूरी दे दी। तिलक की महिमा जानकर अन्य बच्चे भी तिलक लगाने लगे।
*संकल्पः* हम भी रोज तिलक करेंगे। बच्चों से यह संकल्प करायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिनचर्याः*ब्राह्ममुहूर्त में जागरण – ब्राह्ममुहूर्त में उठने वाले विद्यार्थी की बुद्धि तेजस्वी, शरीर स्वस्थ और मन प्रसन्न रहता है। इसलिए वह पढ़ाई में सदा आगे रहता है।

सुबह उठकर सर्वप्रथम लेटे-लेटे गुरूदेव को, इष्टदेव को मानसिक प्रणाम करें। शरीर को दायें-बायें, ऊपर-नीचे खींचे। बैठकर सदगुरूदेव या इष्टदेव का ध्यान करें।

1.  करदर्शनः
*कराग्रे वसते लक्ष्मीः करमध्ये सरस्वती।*
*करमूले तु गोविन्दः प्रभाते करदर्शनम्।।*
हाथ के अग्रभाग में लक्ष्मी का निवास है, मध्यभाग में विद्यादात्री सरस्वती का निवास है और मूलभाग में भगवान गोविन्द का निवास है। अतः प्रभात में करदर्शन करना चाहिए।
2.  शशकासन
3.  देव-मानव हास्य प्रयोग
4.  भूमिवन्दनः धरती माता को वन्दन करें और निम्न श्लोक बोलें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*समुद्रवसने देवि पर्वतस्तनमण्डिते * 
*विष्णुपत्नि नमस्तुभ्यं पादस्पर्शं क्षमस्व मे।।*
*श्री आसारामायण पाठ व पूज्यश्री की जीवनलीला पर आधारित कथा प्रसंग।**गृहपाठः**चित्रकला स्पर्धा -* भगवान श्रीगणेष के चित्र अपनी नोटबुक में बनाकर लायें, साथ में मंत्र भी लिख कर लायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

दूसरा सत्र
कथा प्रसंग आदि द्वारा सदगुणों का विकास

बालभक्त ध्रुव
राजा उत्तानपाद की दो रानियाँ थीं - सुरूचि और सुनीति। दोनों रानियों में सुरूचि राजा को ज्यादा प्रिय थी। सुरूचि को उत्तम और सुनीति को ध्रुव नामक पुत्र था।
एक दिन राजा उत्तानपाद सुरूचि के पुत्र उत्तम को गोद में बिठाकर प्यार कर रहे थे। उसी समय ध्रुव ने भी गोद में बैठना चाहा लेकिन राजा ने उसको अपनी गोद में नहीं लिया। ध्रुव की सौतेली माँ सुरूचि ने उसे महाराज की गोद में आने का यत्न करते देख व्यंग्यपूर्ण शब्दों में कहाः बच्चे! तू राजसिंहासन पर बैठने का अधिकारी नहीं है। तू भी राजा का ही बेटा है तो क्या हुआ, तुझको तो मैंने अपनी कोख में धारण नहीं किया। तू अभी नादान है, तुझे पता नहीं है कि तूने किसी दूसरी स्त्री के गर्भ से जन्म लिया है, तभी तो ऐसे दुर्लभ विषय की इच्छा कर रहा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यदि तुझे राजसिंहासन की इच्छा है तो तपस्या करके परम पुरूष श्री नारायण की आराधना कर और उनकी कृपा से मेरे गर्भ में जन्म ले। सौतेली माता की बात सुनकर ध्रुव बहुत दुःखी हुआ। ध्रुव रोता-रोता अपनी माँ के पास गया। सुनीति को दूसरे लोगों ने बताया कि तुम्हारे बेटे से सुरूचि ने ऐसा-ऐसा कहा है। सुनकर बेचारी वह भी रोने लगी। सौत की बात दिल में तीर की तरह चुभ गयी। फिर भी उसने धैर्य धारण करके ध्रुव को समझायाः बेटा! तूने मुझ अभागिन के गर्भ से जन्म लिया है। सुरूचि ने तेरी सौतेली माँ होने पर भी सच्ची बात ही कही है। अतः यदि राजकुमार उत्तम के समान राजसिंहासन पर बैठना चाहता है तो द्वेषभाव छोड़कर बस, भगवान नारायण के चरणकमलों की आराधना में लग जा। ध्रुव को माँ की सीख अच्छी लगी और तुरंत ही दृढ़निश्चय करके तप करने के लिये वह पिता के नगर से निकल पड़ा।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह सब समाचार सुनकर और ध्रुव क्या करना चाहता है, इस बात को जानकर नारदजी वहाँ आये। उन्होंने ध्रुव के मस्तक पर अपना पापनाशक करकमल फेरते हुए उसको समझायाः बेटा! अभी तो तू बच्चा है, खेलकूद में ही मस्त रहता है, तेरे लिए मान-सम्मान क्या है? संसार में भलाई-बुराई बहुत है, केवल मोह के कारण ही मनुष्य दुःखी होता है। जो मिलता है उसी में मनुष्य को संतुष्ट रहना चाहिए। सब जगह भगवान की लीला देखो, सब में भगवान का हाथ देखो। अपनी माता के उपदेश से तू योगसाधना द्वारा जिन भगवान की प्राप्ति करने चला है - मेरे विचार से साधारण पुरूषों के लिए उन्हें प्रसन्न करना बहुत ही कठिन है। योगी लोग अनेकों जन्मों तक अनासक्त रहकर समाधियोग द्वारा बड़ी-बड़ी कठोर साधनाएँ करते रहते हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

परन्तु भगवान के मार्ग का पता नहीं पाते। इसलिए तू व्यर्थ का हठ छोड़ दे और घर लौट जा, बड़ा होने पर जब परमार्थ साधन का समय आये, तब उसके लिए प्रयत्न कर लेना। परंतु ध्रुव दृढ़निश्चयी था। उसने कहाः ब्रह्मन! मैं उस पद पर अधिकार करना चाहता हूँ, जो त्रिलोकी में सबसे श्रेष्ठ है तथा जिस पर मेरे बाप-दादे और दूसरे कोई भी आरूढ़ नहीं हो सके हैं। आप मुझे उसी की प्राप्ति का कोई अच्छा सा मार्ग बतलाइये।
ध्रुव की बात सुनकर नारदजी बड़े प्रसन्न हुए और उसे भगवान के ध्यानपूजन की विधि बतायी। इसके बाद नारद जी ने ध्रुव को ॐ नमो भगवते

----------


## ravi chacha

*वासुदेवाय* मंत्र देकर आशीर्वाद दियाः बेटा! तू श्रद्धा से इस मंत्र का जप करना। भगवान ज़रूर तुझ पर प्रसन्न होंगें। ध्रुव कठोर तपस्या में लग गया। एक पैर पर खड़े होकर, ठंडी-गर्मी, बरसात सब सहन करते-करते नारद जी के द्वारा दिये गये मंत्र का जप करने लगा।
उसकी निर्भयता, दृढ़ता और कठोर तपस्या से भगवान नारायण उसके समक्ष प्रकट हो गये। भगवान ने ध्रुव से कहाः उत्तम व्रत का पालन करने वाले राजकुमार! मैं तेरे हृदय का संकल्प जानता हूँ। यद्यपि उस पद का प्राप्त होना बहुत कठिन है तो भी मैं तुझे वह देता हूँ। जिस तेजोमय अविनाशी लोक को आज तक किसी ने प्राप्त नहीं किया, जिसके चारों ओर ग्रह, नक्षत्र और तारागण ज्योतिचक्र चक्कर काटता रहता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अवान्तर कल्पपर्यन्त रहने वाले धर्म, अग्नि, कश्यप और शुक्र आदि नक्षत्र एवं सप्तऋषिगण जिसकी प्रदक्षिणा किया करते हैं, वह ध्रुवलोक मैं तुझे देता हूँ। तत्पश्चात ध्रुव ने भगवान की पूजा की। बालक ध्रुव से इस प्रकार पूजित हो भगवान श्री गरूडध्वज उसके देखते-देखते अपने लोक को चले गये।
पाँच वर्ष के ध्रुव को भगवान मिल सकते हैं तो हमें क्यों नहीं मिल सकते? जरूरत है भक्ति में निष्ठा की और दृढ़ विश्वास की। इसलिए बच्चों को हररोज श्रद्धा और निष्ठा पूर्वक प्रेम से भगवन्नाम का जप करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*ज्ञानचर्चाः**मंत्रदीक्षा-महिमा व सारस्वत्य मंत्र-महिमाः*सदगुरु से जब दीक्षा ली जाती है तब वे शिष्य को मंत्र के साथ-साथ अपनी शक्ति भी देते हैं, जिससे मंत्र जप करने वाले की शीघ्र उन्नति होती है।
ब्रह्मज्ञानी सदगुरु से *सारस्वत्य मंत्र* की दीक्षा लेकर जप करने वाले बच्चों के जीवन में एकाग्रता, अनुमानशक्ति, निर्णयशक्ति एवं स्मरणशक्ति चमत्कारिक रूप से बढ़ती है और बुद्धि तेजस्वी बनती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पूज्य बापू जी से मंत्रदीक्षित बच्चों के जीवन में होने वाले लाभः*
ऐसे बच्चों के जीवन से हताशा, निराशा, चिंता, भय आदि दूर हो जाते हैं, वे उत्साही, आशावादी, निश्चिंत, निडर तथा बुद्धिमान बनते हैं। स्वस्थ एवं प्रसन्नमुख रहते हैं और पढ़ाई-लिखाई में सदा आगे रहते हैं।
*अनुभवः सारस्वत्य मंत्र से हुए अदभुत लाभः* मैंने 1998 में विद्यार्थी तेजस्वी उत्थान शिविर सोनीपत में परम पूज्य बापूजी से सारस्वत्य मंत्र की दीक्षा ली। दीक्षा के बाद नियमित मंत्रजप करने से मैं इतना कुशाग्र बुद्धिवाला और स्वावलंबी हो गया कि मैंने एक महीने में टयूशन छोड़ दी और स्वयं खूब मेहनत करने लगा। मैं स्कूल में भी पैदल जाने लगा, जिससे स्कूल बस का किराया भी बच गया। मंत्र जप के प्रभाव से मुझे 9वीं. 10वीं, 11वीं की परीक्षाओं में प्रथम स्थान प्राप्त हुआ।
*संकल्पः* बच्चों से यह संकल्प करायें। हम भी परमात्मा में दृढ़ विश्वास रखकर निष्ठापूर्वक प्रेम से मंत्रजप करेंगे और ईश्वर के मार्ग पर कदम आगे बढ़ायेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्वास्थ्य सुरक्षाः अंग्रजी दवाईयों से हानिः*बच्चों को अंग्रजी दवाईयों (एलोपैथी) की हानियाँ बतायें। उन्हें बतायें कि इन दवाईयों के रूप में, शक्तिवर्धक टॉनिकों के रूप में हमें प्राणियों के मांस, रक्त आदि खिलाये जा रहे हैं, जिसके कारण मन मलिन और संकल्पशक्ति कम हो जाती है तथा साधना में बरकत नहीं  आती। साईड इफैक्टस का शिकार हो जाते हैं वह अलग। अंग्रजी दवाईयाँ दीर्घकाल तक गुर्दे, यकृत और आँतों पर हानिकारक असर करती हैं। इन जहरीली दवाइयों के बजाय आयुर्वैदिक औषधियाँ अपनायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जन-जन के रोगों को हरने**,* *वे पृथ्वी पर आये।*
*बोलो आयुर्वेद के ज्ञान को**,* *कौन धरा पर लाये**?*
उत्तरः *भगवान धनवन्तरी।*
*चुटकुलाः* अधिक खाने से पुत्र बीमार हो गया, तब पिता ने दवाई (टेबलेट) देनी चाही पर पुत्र ने इन्कार कर दिया। पिता ने तरकीब खोजकर लड्डू के बीच में टेबलेट डाल दी। थोड़ी देर बाद पिता ने पूछाः
बेटा! लड्डू कैसा था?
बेटे ने कहाः लड्डू तो बढ़िया था पर गुठली खराब थी, इसलिए मैंने फैंक दी।

*ऑड़ियो**,* *विडीयो सत्संगः* पूज्यश्री के सत्संग की, विद्यार्थी शिविर की ऑडियो या विडियो सी.डी. कैसेट 20-25 मिनट चलायें। तत्पश्चात बच्चों से उस पर आधारित प्रश्न पूछें।
*प्रश्नोत्तरीः*

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्र में सिखाये गये विषयों पर आधारित प्रश्न पूछें। जैसे-
1.  पद्मासन से क्या लाभ होता है?
2.  तिलक करने से क्या लाभ होता है?
3.  ध्रुव की माता का नाम क्या था?
4.  नारदजी ने ध्रुव को कौन सा मंत्र दिया?
5.  सारस्वत्य मंत्र जप से क्या लाभ होता है?
6.  अंग्रजी दवाइयाँ क्यों नहीं खानी चाहिए?
7.  अपानवायु मुद्रा से क्या लाभ होता है?

----------


## ravi chacha

*गृहपाठः*बच्चों को नित्य माता-पिता को प्रणाम करने को कहें। बच्चे नोटबुक में सप्ताह के सात दिन लिखें। जिस दिन प्रणाम किया, उस दिन के सामने ॐ लिखें और जिस दिन नहीं किया, उस दिन के आगे नहीं (×) का निशान लगायें।

*चौथा सप्ताह**सप्ताह के दोनों सत्रों में सिखाये जाने वाले विषय*
*यौगिक प्रयोगः*
1.  *व्यायामः* पूर्व में सिखाये हुए व्यायाम एवं क्रमांक नं 4 (पैरों के पंजों का व्यायाम)
2.  *योगासनः* पद्मासन
3.  *प्राणायामः* भ्रामरी, बुद्धि एवं मेधा शक्तिवर्धक
4.  *मुद्राज्ञानः* अपानवायु मुद्रा

*कीर्तन एवं ध्यानः ॐॐ प्रभुजी ॐ*
*नोटः* इनके साथ *सभी सत्रों में लेने योग्य आवश्यक विषय* भी लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

70 दिन तक आसुमल को कठोर तितिक्षाएँ सहनी पड़ीं। वे केवल चार फुट की कोठरी में रहते थे, जिसमें ठीक से आसन भी नहीं कर पाते थे। भोजन में केवल मूँग का पानी अथवा उबले हुए मूँग लेते थे। गुरुदेव के नाम आये हुए पत्र पढ़ते एवं उनके बताये अनुसार उनका जवाब देते। आश्रम के पौधों को पानी पिलाते और आश्रम में आने वाले अतिथियों को भोजन कराते। बर्तन माँजते समय नैनीताल की पथरीली मिट्टी से हाथ में चीरे पड़ जाते थे तो वे हाथ में कपड़ा बाँध कर बर्तन माँजते। उनकी यह दशा देखकर लोगों को उन पर दया आती थी लेकिन यह सब कष्ट सहन करते हुए जब उन पर सदगुरू की कृपा बरसी और उन्होंने गुरुकृपा पचायी तो साधक में से सिद्ध बन गये, आसुमल से आसाराम बन गये और प्राचीनकाल से ही हमारे भारत में चली आ रही गुरु-शिष्य परंपरा में गुरु-शिष्य की एक और महान कड़ी जुड़ गयी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सीखः* सदगुरु की सेवा में चाहे कितने भी कष्ट सहने न पड़ें, वे अंततः कल्याणकारी और सब दुःखों से छुड़ाने वाले होते हैं।
ऐसे दुःख को सहन करने वाला संसार के सब कष्टों से छूट जाता है। इसलिए हमें सदैव सदगुरु की सेवा में तत्पर रहना चाहिए।
*संकल्पः* ‘गुरुसेवा में चाहे कितने ही कष्ट सहने पड़ें, हम गुरुसेवा में सदैव तत्परतापूर्वक लगे रहेंगे।’ बच्चों से यह संकल्प करवायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिनचर्याः**(क) शौच-विज्ञानः* शौच के समय सिर व कान ढककर जायें। पूर्व या उत्तर की ओर मुख करके मौनपूर्वक मलमूत्र का त्याग करें। इस समय दाँत भींच कर रखने से दाँत मजबूत होते हैं और लकवे की बीमारी नहीं होती। भोजन के बाद पेशाब करने से भी पथरी होने का डर नहीं रहता।
*(ख)    * *दंतधावनः* शौच के बाद नीम या बबूल की ताजी या भीगी हुई दातुन से अथवा आयुर्वैदिक मंजन से दाँत अच्छी तरह साफ करने चाहिए। दाँतों को इस तरह से साफ करें कि उन पर मैल न रहे और मुख से दुर्गन्ध न आये। मंजन कभी तर्जन (अंगूठे के पासवाली उँगली) से न करें क्योंकि तर्जनी उँगली में एक प्रकार का विद्युत-प्रवाह होता है, जो दाँतों को शीघ्र ही कमजोर कर देता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*इनसे सावधान!*
*बाजारू टूथपेस्ट से सावधानः* बाजार में बिकने वाले अधिकाँश टूथपेस्टों में फ्लोराइड नामक रसायन का प्रयोग किया जाता है। यह रसायन सीसे और आर्सेनिक जैसा विषैला होता है। अमेरिका के ‘नैशनल कैंसर इन्सटीटयूट’ के प्रमुश रसायनशास्त्री द्वारा किये गये एक शोध के अनुसार अमेरिका में प्रतिवर्ष दस हजार से भी ज्यादा लोग फ्लोराइड से उत्पन्न कैंसर के कारण मौत का शिकार होते हैं। टूथपेस्ट बनाने में पशुओं की हड्डियों के चूरे का प्रयोग होता है। इसलिए जहाँ तक संभव हो टूथपेस्टों का प्रयोग नहीं करना चाहिए। टूथब्रश से दाँतों पर लगे झिल्लीनुमा प्राकृतिक आवरण नष्ट हो जाते हैं, जिससे दाँतों की प्राकृतिक चमक चली जाती है और उनमें कीड़े लगने लगते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्वास्थ्य सुरक्षाः दाँतों की सुरक्षा के उपायः 80 से 90 % बालक विशेषकर दाँतों के रोगों से, उनमें भी ज्यादातर बच्चे दंतकृमि से पीड़ित होते हैं। खूब ठंडा पानी पीकर गर्म पानी पिया जाय अथवा ठंडा पदार्थ खाकर गर्म पदार्थ खाया जाय तो दाँत जल्दी गिरते हैं। भोजन करने के बाद दाँत साफ करके कुल्ले करने चाहिए। अन्न के कण दाँतों में फँसे रहें, इसका विशेष ध्यान रखना चाहिए। माह में एकाध बार रात्रि को सोने से पूर्व नमक और सरसों का तेल मिला कर उससे दाँत साफ करने चाहिए। ऐसा करने से वृद्धावस्था में भी दाँत नहीं सड़ेंगे। आइसक्रीम, बिस्कुट, चॉकलेट, ठंडा पानी, फ्रिज के ठंडे और बासी पदार्थ, चाय-काफी आदि के सेवन से बचने से भी दाँतों की सुरक्षा होती है।*

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री आसारामायण पाठ व पूज्यश्री की जीवन लीला पर आधारित कथा-प्रसंग
पूज्य बापूजी विद्यार्थी काल में
पूज्य बापू जी के बचपन का नाम आसुमल था। बालक आसुमल अमदावाद में मणिनगर के जयहिन्द हाईस्कूल में पढ़ते थे। उनकी स्मरणशक्ति विलक्षण थी। अपनी विलक्षण स्मरणशक्ति के प्रभाव से ही उन्होंने शिक्षक द्वारा सुनायी गयी एक लंबी कविता को एक ही बार सुनकर तुरंत पूरी-की-पूरी सुना दी तो सभी विद्यार्थी व अध्यापक चकित रह गये

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्त की एकाग्रता, बुद्धि की तीव्रता, नम्रता, सहनशीलता आदि के कारण आसुमल पूरे विद्यालय में सबके प्रिये बन गये। जब वे पाठशाला जाते तो उनके पिता जाते समय उनकी जेब में पिस्ता, बादाम, काजू, अखरोट भर देते। बालक आसुमल स्वयं तो खाते, अपने मित्रों को भी खिलाते। पढ़ने में भी वे बडे मेधावी थे। प्रतिवर्ष श्रेणी में उत्तीर्ण होते थे, फिर भी इस सामान्य विद्या का आकर्षण उन्हें नहीं रहा। स्कूल के अन्य बच्चे जब खेलकूद रहे होते तो बालक आसुमल किसी वृक्ष के नीचे ईश्वर के ध्यान में तल्लीन हो जाते थे।

----------


## ravi chacha

बाल्यकाल से ही उनका मन लौकिक विद्या में नहीं अपितु ईश्वर की भक्ति में लगता था, इसलिए वे ज्यादा समय ध्यान भजन में ही लगे रहते। धीरे-धीरे उन्हें ध्यान का ऐसा स्वाद लगा कि जैसे मछली पानी के बिना नहीं रह सकती, उसी प्रकार वे भी ध्यान किये बिना नहीं रह पाते थे। इस प्रकार वे ब्रह्मविद्या से सम्पन्न होने लगे। उनका मानना था कि ‘विद्या वही है जो मुक्ति दिलाये।’ आसुमल देर रात तक पिता जी के पैर दबाते, उनकी सेवा से प्रसन्न होकर पिता जी ने आशीर्वाद दिया कि ‘बेटा! इस संसार में सदा तेरा नाम रहेगा और तुम्हारे द्वारा लोगों की मनोकामनाएँ पूर्ण होंगीं।’

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर बच्चों को नीचे दिया गया श्लोक कण्ठस्थ करायें और बतायें कि जैसे पूज्य बापू जी के जीवन में ये दैवी गुण बचपन से ही थे तो वे कितने महान बन गये, ऐसे ही अगर आप भी इन दैवी गुणों को अपने जीवन में लाओ तो आप भी अवश्य महान बन सकते हैं।
*अभयं सत्त्वसंशुद्धिर्  ्ञानयोगव्यवस्थित  ः।*
*दानं दमश्च यज्ञश्च स्वाध्यायस्तप आर्जवम्।।*
‘भय का सर्वथा अभाव, अंतःकरण की पूर्ण निर्मलता, तत्त्वज्ञान के लिए ध्यानयोग में निरंतर दृढ़ स्थिति तथा सात्त्विक दान, इन्द्रियों का दमन, भगवान, देवता औ गुरुजनों की पूजा एवं अग्निहोत्र आदि उत्तम कर्मों का आचरण, वेद-शास्त्रों का पठन-पाठन तथा भगवान के नाम और गुणों का संकीर्तन, स्वधर्मपालन के लिए कष्ट सहन व शरीर तथा इन्द्रियों के सहित अंतःकरण की सरलता - ये सब दैवी संपदा को लेकर उत्पन्न हुए पुरुष के लक्षण हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*कथा-प्रसंग आदि द्वारा सदगुणों का विकास**गुरुभक्त एकलव्य*द्वापर युग की बात है। एकलव्य नाम का भील जाति का एक लड़का था। एक बार वह धनुर्विद्या सीखने के उद्देश्य से कौरवों एवं पांडवों के गुरु द्रोणाचार्य के पास गया परंतु द्रोणाचार्य ने कहा कि वे राजकुमारों के अलावा और किसी को धनुर्विद्या नहीं सिखा सकते। एकलव्य ने मन-ही-मन द्रोणाचार्य को अपना गुरु मान लिया था। इसलिए उनके मना करने पर भी उसके मन में गुरु के प्रति शिकायत या छिद्रान्वेषण (दोष देखने) की वृत्ति नहीं आयी, न ही गुरु के प्रति उसकी श्रद्धा कम हुई।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह वहाँ से घर न जाकर सीधे जंगल में चला गया। वहाँ जाकर उसने द्रोणाचार्य की मिट्टी की मूर्ति बनायी। वह हररोज गुरुमूर्ति की पूजा करता, फिर उसकी तरफ एकटक देखते-देखते ध्यान करता और उससे प्रेरणा लेकर धनुर्विद्या सीखने लगा। एकटक देखने से एकाग्रता आती है। एकाग्रता आने से गुरुभक्ति, अपनी सच्चाई और तत्परता के कारण एकलव्य को प्रेरणा मिलने लगी। इस प्रकार अभ्यास करते-करते वह धनुर्विद्या में बहुत आगे बढ़ गया।
(यहाँ पर कहानी रोक कर बच्चों को बतायें कि गुरुमूर्ति, इष्टमूर्ति को एकटक देखकर ध्यान करने से सत्प्रेरणा मिलती है और विद्यार्थी पढ़ाई में तो सफल होता ही है अन्य मुश्किलों को सुलझाने में भी सफल हो जाता है।)

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार द्रोणाचार्य धनुर्विद्या के अभ्यास के लिए पांडवों और कौरवों को जंगल में ले गये। उनके साथ एक कुत्ता भी था, वह दौड़ते-दौड़ते आगे निकल गया। जहाँ एकलव्य धनुर्विद्या का अभ्यास कर रहा था, वहाँ वह कुत्ता पहुँचा। एकलव्य के विचित्र वेष को देखकर कुत्ता भौंकने लगा।
कुत्ते को चोट न लगे और उसका भौंकना भी बंद हो जाए इस प्रकार उसके मुँह में सात बाण एकलव्य ने भर दिये। जब कुत्ता इस दशा में द्रोणाचार्य के पास पहुँचा तो कुत्ते की यह हालत देखकर अर्जुन को विचार आयाः ‘कुत्ते के मुँह में चोट न लगे इस प्रकार बाण मारने की विद्या तो मैं भी नहीं जानता!’

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन ने गुरु द्रोणाचार्य से कहाः "गुरूदेव! आपने तो कहा था कि तेरी बराबरी कर सके ऐसा कोई भी धनुर्धारी नहीं होगा परंतु ऐसी विद्या तो मैं भी नहीं जानता।"
द्रोणाचार्य भी विचार में पड़ गये। इस जंगल में ऐसा कुशल धनुर्धर कौन होगा? आगे जाकर देखा तो उन्हे हिरण्यधनु का पुत्र गुरुभक्त एकलव्य दिखायी पड़ा।
द्रोणाचार्य ने पूछाः "बेटा! तुमने यह विद्या कहाँ से सीखी?"
एकलव्य ने कहाः "गुरुदेव! आपकी कृपा से ही सीखी है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

द्रोणाचार्य तो अर्जुन को वचन दे चुके थे कि उसके जैसा कोई दूसरा धनुर्धर नहीं होगा किंतु एकलव्य तो अर्जुन से भी आगे बढ़ गया। एकलव्य से द्रोणाचार्य ने कहाः "मेरी मूर्ति को सामने रखकर तुमने धनुर्विद्या तो सीखी परंतु गुरुदक्षिणा....?"
एकलव्य ने कहाः "आप जो माँगें।"
द्रोणाचार्य ने कहाः "तुम्हारे दाहिने हाथ का अँगूठा।"
एकलव्य ने एक पल भी विचार किये बिना अपने दाहिने हाथ का अँगूठा काट कर गुरुदेव के चरणों में अर्पित कर दिया।
द्रोणाचार्य ने कहाः "बेटा! अर्जुन भले ही धनुर्विद्या में सबसे आगे रहे क्योंकि मैं उसको वचन दे चुका हूँ परन्तु जब तक सूर्य, चाँद और नक्षत्र रहेंगे, तुम्हारा यशोगान होता रहेगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

एकलव्य की गुरुभक्ति और एकाग्रता ने उसे धनुर्विद्या में तो सफलता दिलायी ही, संतों के हृदय में भी उसके लिए आदर प्रकट कर दिया। धन्य है एकलव्य! जिसने गुरु की मूर्ति से प्रेरणा लेकर धनुर्विद्या में सफलता प्राप्त की तथा अदभुत गुरुदक्षिणा देकर साहस, त्याग और समर्पण का आदर्श प्रस्तुत किया।
*सीखः* एकलव्य की कथा से हमें यह सीख मिलती है कि गुरुभक्ति, श्रद्धा और लगनपूर्वक कोई भी कार्य करने से अवश्य सफलता मिलती है।
*सुविचारः* मन की एकाग्रता से मनुष्य प्रत्येक कार्य में सफल होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सुषुप्त शक्तियाँ जगाने के यौगिक प्रयोगः**त्राटकः* बच्चों को त्राटक का महत्त्व और विधि बतायें व करवायें।
*महत्त्वः* सब तपों में एकाग्रता परम तप है। जीवन को सफल बनाने का यदि कोई मुख्य साधन है तो वह है एकाग्रचित्त होना। एकाग्रता के लिए त्राटक बहुत मदद करता है।
*विधिः* किसी शांत वातावरण में भूमि पर स्वच्छ, विद्युत का कुचालक आसन अथवा कंबल बिछाकर उस पर सुखासन, पद्मासन अथवा सिद्धासन में कमर सीधी कर के बैठ जायें। जिस वस्तु पर आपको त्राटक करना हो, उसे अपने से एक हाथ दूरी (2 से 3 फुट) पर आँखों की सीध में रखें। अपनी क्षमता के अनुसार जितने समय तक आप बिना पलकें झपकायें उसकी ओर एकटक देख सकें, देखते रहें। नेत्र अर्धोन्मीलित (आधे बंद, आधे खुले) हों, प्रारंभ में आँखों में जलन का एहसास होगा, आँखों से पानी टपकेगा लेकिन घबरायें नहीं। धीरे-धीरे समय बढ़ाकर आधे घंटे तक बैठने का अभ्यास करें तो अधिक लाभ होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*लाभः* त्राटक करने से एकाग्रता बढ़ती है, बुद्धि का विकास होता है तथा मनुष्य भीतर से निर्भीक हो जाता है। फिर आप जो कुछ भी पढ़ेंगे वह याद रह जायेगा। इष्ट या सदगुरु के चित्र का त्राटक कर सकते हैं। इष्टदेव या गुरुदेव के चित्र पर त्राटक करने से विशेष लाभ होता है।
*चुटकुलाः* शिक्षक ने कहाः "बच्चो परीक्षा नज़दीक आ रही है। कमर कस के पढ़ाई करो।" यह सुनकर एक लड़का घर गया और रस्सी से कमर कस कर पढ़ने लगा। उसके पिता जी ने पूछाः "यह क्या कर रहे हो?"
लड़के ने कहाः "शिक्षक ने कहा है कि परीक्षा के दिन नज़दीक आ रहे हैं, कमर कस के पढ़ाई करो।"
*सीखः* किसी भी बात को या कार्य को करने से पहले अच्छी तरह से समझ लेना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

संस्कृति ज्ञानः
सूर्योपासनाः भगवान सूर्य को नियमित अर्घ्य देने से आज्ञाचक्र का विकास होता है। शरीर स्वस्थ और मन प्रसन्न रहता है तथा बुद्धि तेजस्वी बनती है।
विधिः ताँबे का कलश सिर से थोड़ा ऊपर लाकर जल की धारा धीरे-धीरे प्रवाहित करते हुए सूर्य गायत्रीमंत्र का पाठ करें
"आदित्याय विदमहे भास्कराय धीमहि तन्नो भानु प्रचोदयात्।"
प्रश्नोत्तरीः
सत्र में सिखाये गये विषयों पर आधारित प्रश्न पूछें। जैसे -
(1)         एकलव्य के गुरु का नाम क्या था?
(2)         गुरुदक्षिणा में एकलव्य ने क्या दिया?
(3)         परम पूज्य बापू जी के सदगुरु का नाम क्या था?
(4)         त्राटक से क्या लाभ होता है?
(5)         ब्राह्ममुहूर्त में उठने के क्या लाभ हैं?

----------


## ravi chacha

*पाँचवाँ सप्ताह**सप्ताह के दोनों सत्रों में सिखाये जाने वाले विषय*
*यौगिक प्रयोगः*
1.  *व्यायामः* पूर्व में सिखाये हुए व्यायाम एवं क्रमांक- 5 (टखनों का व्यायाम)
2.  *योगासनः* ज्ञानमुद्रा, प्राणमुद्रा।

*कीर्तनः* *‘**शक्ति**,* *भक्ति मुक्ति.....**’*

*नोटः* इनके साथ *‘**सभी सत्रों में लेने योग्य आवश्यक विषय**’* भी लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पहला सत्र**ज्ञानचर्चाः*पढ़ाई में मन कैसे लगें?
(क)        पढ़ाई करते समय मुख ईशान कोण (पूर्व-उत्तर के बीच का कोना) में रखें।
(ख)        हाथ-पैर धोकर कुल्ला करके शांत और निश्चिंत होकर पढ़ने बैठें।
(ग)         जीभ को तालू में लगाकर पढ़ने से पढ़ा हुआ जल्दी याद हो जाता है।
(घ)         अध्ययन के बीच-बीच में एवं अंत में शांत हों और पढे़ हुए का मनन करें।
*शिष्टाचार के नियमः*पुस्तक खुली छोड़कर मत जाओ। अश्लील पुस्तकें न पढ़ कर ज्ञानवर्धक पुस्तकें ही पढ़ें।

----------


## ravi chacha

पिता ने बेटे से कहाः "फेल क्यों हुआ? पढ़ाई नहीं की थी?

बेटे ने कहाः "पिता जी! क्या करता? मेरे पास जो विद्यार्थी बैठा था उसे कुछ भी नहीं आता था, इसलिए मैं भी फेल हो गया।"

*सीखः* जो बच्चे पढ़ाई में ध्यान नहीं देते, फेल हो जाते हैं और ऊपर से माता-पिता को उल्टा जवाब देते हैं, तर्क देते हैं वे जीवन में कभी महान नहीं बन पाते हैं। जो नित्य सत्संग-श्रवण, शास्त्र व संत सम्मत बातों को अपने जीवन में अपनाकर आगे बढ़ते हैं, वे अवश्य महान बनते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

दिनचर्याः
स्नान विधिः
1.  ताजा पानी बाल्टी में लेकर पहले सिर पर पानी डालते हुए आगे दिया गया मंत्र बोलें- ॐ ह्रीं गंगायै, ॐ ह्रीं स्वाहा। फिर पूरे शरीर पर पानी डालें ताकि सिर आदि ऊपर के भागों की गर्मी पैरों से निकल जाये।

2.  स्नान से पहले मुँह में पानी भरकर आँखों को पानी से भरे पात्र में डुबायें एवं उसी में थोड़ी देर पलकें झपकायें अथवा आँखों पर पानी के छींटे मारें। इससे आँखों की शक्ति बढ़ती है।

3.  शरीर को रगड़-रगड़ कर नहायें ताकि रोमकूपों का सारा मैल बाहर निकल जाये और रोमकूप खुल जायें।

4.  स्नान के पश्चात् सदैव धुले हुए स्वच्छ वस्त्र ही पहनें।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्नान के प्रकारः समयानुसार तीन प्रकार के होते हैं-
1.  ऋषि स्नान (ब्राह्ममुहूर्त में)
2.  मानव स्नान (सूर्योदय से पूर्व)
3.  दानव स्नान (सूर्योदय के बाद चाय-नाश्ता लेकर 8-9 बजे)

----------


## ravi chacha

*भजनः भारत के नौजवानो...... !**इनसे सावधानः टी.वी. - फिल्मों का कुप्रभाव -* सिनेमा, टी.वी. का अधिक उपयोग बच्चों के लिए अभिशापरूप है। चोरी, शराब, भ्रष्टाचार, हिंसा, बलात्कार, निर्लज्जता जैसे कुसंस्कारों से बाल-मस्तिषक को बचाना चाहिए। टी.वी. देखने से बच्चों की आँखों की पर भी बुरा असर पड़ता है। इसलिए टी.वी के विविध चैनलों का उपयोग आध्यात्मिक उन्नति के लिए, ज्ञानवर्धक कार्यक्रम, सांस्कृतिक कार्यक्रम तथा शिक्षा से संबंधित कार्यक्रम देखने तक ही मर्यादित करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक सर्वे के अनुसार 3 वर्ष का बच्चा जब टी.वी. देखना शुरु करता है और उस घर में केबल कनैक्शन पर 12-13 चैनल आते हों तो हर रोज पाँच घँटे के हिसाब से बालक 20 वर्ष का हो तब तक उसकी आँखें 33000 बार हत्या, 72000 बार अश्लील दृश्य देख चुकी होंगी। मोहनदास करमचंद गाँधी नाम के छोटे बालक ने हरिश्चंद्र नाटक देखकर सत्य बोलने का संकल्प लिया और वही बालक आज महात्मा गाँधी के नाम से पूजा जा रहा है तो जो बालक 33000 बार हत्या और 72000 बार अश्लील दृश्य देखेगा वह क्या बनेगा?
इस प्रकार बच्चों को टी.वी. देखने से होने वाली हानियों के बारे में बतायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*संकल्पः* ‘हम टी.वी. पर गल्त कार्यक्रम देखकर अपना समय नष्ट नहीं करेंगे।’ बच्चों से ऐसा संकल्प करवायें।
*साखीः*
*दे ध्यान पूरा कार्य में**,* *मत दूसरे में ध्यान दे।*
*कर तू नियम से कार्य सब**,* *खाली समय मत जान दे।।*
*अर्थः* अपने कार्य पर पूरा ध्यान दो, बेकार बातों पर ध्यान मत दो। अपने सभी कार्य नियत समय पर करो। अपना कीमती समय फालतू बातों में, गपशप में बर्बाद नहीं करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्वामी विवेकानंदजी की एकाग्रता*एक बार स्वामी विवेकानंद मेरठ में ठहरे हुए थे। उनको दर्शनशास्त्र की पुस्तकें पढ़ने का खूब शौक था। इसलिए वे अपने शिष्य अखंडानंद द्वारा पुस्तकालय में से पुस्तकें पढ़ने के लिए मँगवाते थे। केवल एक ही दिन में पुस्तक पढ़कर दूसरे दिन वापस करने के कारण ग्रन्थपाल क्रोधित हो गया। उसने कहा कि रोज-रोज पुस्तकें बदलने में मुझे बहुत तकलीफ होती है। आप ये पुस्तकें पढ़ते हैं कि केवल पन्ने ही बदलते हैं? अखंडानंद ने यह बात स्वामी विवेकानंद जी को बताई तो वे स्वयं पुस्तकालय में गये और ग्रंथपाल से कहाः

----------


## ravi chacha

ये सब पुस्तकें मैंने मँगवाई थीं, ये सब पुस्तकें मैंने पढ़ीं हैं। आप मुझसे इन पुस्तकों में के कोई भी प्रश्न पूछ सकते हैं। ग्रंथपाल को शंका थी कि पुस्तकें पढ़ने के लिए, समझने के लिए तो समय चाहिए, इसलिए अपनी शंका के समाधान के लिए स्वामी विवेकानंद जी से बहुत सारे प्रश्न पूछे। विवेकानंद जी ने प्रत्येक प्रश्न का जवाब तो ठीक दिया ही, पर ये प्रश्न पुस्तक के कौन से पन्ने पर हैं, वह भी तुरन्त बता दिया। तब विवेकानंदजी की मेधावी स्मरणशक्ति देखकर ग्रंथपाल आश्चर्यचकित हो गया और ऐसी स्मरणशक्ति का रहस्य पूछा।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वामी विवेकानंद ने कहाः पढ़ने के लिए ज़रुरी है एकाग्रता और एकाग्रता के लिए ज़रूरी है ध्यान, इन्द्रियों का संयम।
(यहाँ पर कहानी रोककर बच्चों को संयम का अर्थ बतायें। संयम का अर्थ है – जितनी आवश्यकता हो उससे ज़्यादा कोई भी चीज़ न करना। जैसे जितना जरूरी हो उतना ही बोलना, जिह्वा का संयम है। जितना जरूरी हो उतना ही सुनना – फिल्मी गाने, गालियाँ, किसी की निंदा न सुनना कानों का संयम है। जितना जरूरी हो उतना ही देखना – टी.वी. पर अनावश्यक कार्यक्रम, फिल्में न देखना आँखों का संयम है आदि।

----------


## ravi chacha

यहाँ पर बच्चों से स्मरणशक्ति बढ़ाने में एकाग्रता का महत्त्व और एकाग्रता बढ़ाने के विषय पर चर्चा करें तथा बच्चों को बतायें कि एकाग्र मन से जो कुछ पढ़ा जाता है, वह जल्दी याद रह जाता है। बच्चों को अपनी सुषुप्त शक्तियाँ जाग्रत करने के लिए प्रतिदिन ध्यान और त्राटक का अभ्यास करना चाहिए।)
श्लोकः तपः सु सर्वेषु एकाग्रता परं तपः ।
तमाम प्रकार के धर्मों का अनुष्ठान करने से भी एकाग्रतारूपी धर्म, एकाग्रतारूपी तप बड़ा होता है।
संकल्पः ‘हम भी नियमित ध्यान और त्राटक का अभ्यास करेंगे। कोई भी कार्य एकाग्रतापूर्वक करेंगे।’ बच्चों से संकल्प करवायें।
सुविचारः एकाग्रता व अनासक्ति सफलता की कुंजी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सौंदर्य*
खुली हवा में घूमने से, कच्ची हल्दी का सेवन करने से तथा सप्ताह में एक बार 2 से 5 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण को गर्म पानी के साथ लेने से सौंदर्य बढ़ता है।
नींबू का रस एवं छाछ समान मात्रा में मिलाकर चेहरे पर लगाने से धूप के कारण काला हुआ चेहरा निखर उठता है।
मुलतानी मिट्टी से स्नान करने से शारीरिक गर्मी तथा पित्तदोष दूर होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रातः पानी प्रयोग
सूर्योदय से पूर्व उठकर, कुल्ला करके, मंजन या दातुन करने से पूर्व हररोज रात्रि का रखा हुआ करीब सवा लिटर (चार बड़े गिलास) पानी पियें (बच्चे एक-दो गिलास पानी पीयें)। उसके बाद 45 मिनट तक कुछ भी खाये पिये नहीं। पानी पीने के बाद मुँह धो सकते हैं, दातुन कर सकते हैं। यह प्रयोग करने वाले को नाश्ते या भोजन के दो घण्टे के बाद ही पानी पीना चाहिए।
लाभः प्रातः पानी-प्रयोग करने से हृदय, लीवर, पेट, आँत आदि के रोग तथा सिरदर्द, पथरी, मोटापा, वात-पित्त-कफ आदि अनेक रोग दूर होते हैं। मानसिक दुर्बलता दूर होकर बुद्धि तेजस्वी बनती है। शरीर में कांति एवं स्फूर्ति बढ़ती है।
अनुभवः दिल्ली निवासी सुदर्शन कुमारी के पैर पानी की कमी से जुड़ गये थे, पैरों में दर्द रहता था। अंग्रेजी दवा खाने से उनकी आँखों को बहुत नुकसान हुआ। पानी-प्रयोग करने से उनके पैर ठीक हो गये।
सिरदर्दः सिरदर्द में लौंग का तेल सिर पर लगाने से या लौंग को पीसकर ललाट पर लेप करने से राहत मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*हँसते-खेलते पायें ज्ञानः*
*हरिॐ दर्शन खेल* *–* जब संचालक ‘हरि’ उच्चारण करे तो बच्चे अपने दोनों हाथों की हथेलियाँ सीधी करें एवं जब संचालक ‘ॐ’ बोले तो हाथों की हथेलियाँ उल्टी करें। जल्दी-जल्दी ‘हरि’, ‘ॐ’ बोलते-बोलते ही संचालक अचानक ‘ॐ’ के बाद फिर ‘ॐ’ बोल दे। जिन बच्चों ने एकाग्रचित्त होकर सुना वे हथेलियाँ उलटी ही रखेंगे और जिन बच्चों ने एकाग्रचित्त होकर नहीं सुना वे हथेलियाँ सीधी कर देंगे। हथेलियाँ सीधी करने वाले सभी बच्चे बाहर (आउट) हो जाएंगे। इस तरह खेल चलता रहेगा और अंत में बचे एक बच्चे को विजेता घोषित करें। *लाभः* एकाग्रता बढ़ती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्राणायाम प्रसंगः*प्राणायाम से जीवनशक्ति, बौद्धिक शक्ति और स्मरणशक्ति का विकास होता है। स्वामी रामतीर्थ प्रातःकाल जल्दी उठकर थोड़े प्राणायाम करते और फिर वातावरण में घूमने जाते। इससे उनमें आत्मविश्वास बढ़ गया।
स्वामी रामतीर्थ बड़े कुशाग्र बुद्धि के विद्यार्थी थे। गणित उनका प्रिय विषय था। जब वे पढ़ते थे, तब उनका नाम तीर्थराम था। एक बार परीक्षा में 13 प्रश्न दिये गये थे, जिनमें से केवल 9 प्रश्न हल करने थे। तीर्थराम ने तेरह-के-तेरह प्रश्न हल कर दिये और नीचे एक टिप्पणी (नोट) लिख दीः ‘तेरह-के-तेरह प्रश्न सही हैं। इनमें से कोई भी 9 प्रश्न जाँच लो।’ इतना दृढ़ था उनका आत्मविश्वास।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रश्नोत्तरीः
सत्र में सिखाये गये विषयों पर आधारित प्रश्न पूछें। जैसेः –
(1)   दे ध्यान...........(बच्चे पूरा बतायें)
(2)   प्राणायाम के लाभ बताओ?
(3)   बुद्धिशक्ति व मेधाशक्तिवर्धक प्रयोग के लाभ बताओ?
(4)   पूज्य बापू जी के बचपन का नाम क्या था?
(5)   एकाग्रता प्राप्त करने के लिए क्या जरूरी है?

----------


## ravi chacha

छठा सप्ताह
इस सप्ताह में पिछले पाँच सप्ताहों में बच्चों को बताये गये विषय पुनारावर्तन करायें, जिससे बतायी गयी सामग्री उन्हें पक्की हो जाए।
सप्ताह के दोनों सत्रों में सिखाये जाने वाले विषय
यौगिक प्रयोगः पिछले पाँच सप्ताहों में करवाये गये व्यायाम, आसन, मुद्राएँ आदि बच्चे ही करके दिखायें।
कीर्तनः एक बच्चा आगे आकर पहले करवाये गये कीर्तन में से कोई कीर्तन कराये।
नोटः इनके साथ ‘सभी सत्रों में लेने योग्य आवश्यक विषय’ भी लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुषुप्त शक्तियों को जगाने के प्रयोगः जप, ध्यान, त्राटक।
इस विषय पर सामूहिक चर्चा करें। इसके लिए बच्चों की संख्या के अनुसार बच्चों और बच्चियों के अलग-अलग दो या तीन या इससे अधिक समूह बनायें। प्रत्येक समूह के सभी सदस्य अपना एक नेता चुनेगा, जो उस समूह का प्रतिनिधित्व करेगा। प्रत्येक समूह के सभी सदस्य दिये गये विषयों (जप, ध्यान, त्राटक) पर अपने विचार अपने समूह के नेता को बतायेंगे और वह उन्हें नोट करके उस पर 4-5 मिनट का वक्तृत्व पेश करेगा। जिस समूह का नेता सबसे अच्छा वक्तृत्व पेश करेगा, उस समूह को विजेता घोषित किया जायेगा।
साखीः पिछले सप्ताहों में कण्ठस्थ करायी गयी साखियों को बच्चे-बच्चियों को सुनाने के लिए प्रेरित करें और सभी बच्चे मिलकर उसका सामूहिक गान करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अनुभवः* जप, ध्यान या त्राटक करने से किसी बच्चे के जीवन में विशेष परिवर्तन आया हो तो वह आगे आकर अपना अनुभव बताये - ऐसा कहकर बच्चों को अनुभव बताने के लिए प्रेरित करें।
इस सप्ताह स्वयं केन्द्र न चला कर बच्चों को मोका दें। आप केवल बच्चों को केन्द्र चलाने का मार्गदर्शन दें और कार्यक्रम में अनुशासन बना रहे, इसका ध्यान रखें।

----------


## ravi chacha

दिनचर्याः ईश्वर उपासना
टिप्पणीः संचालक दिनचर्या और स्वास्थ्य-सुरक्षा के विषय में बच्चों को बतायें।
सवेरे उठते ही नित्यकर्म के बाद परम पिता परमेश्वर की उपासना से अपने दिन की शुरुआत करें।

विद्याएँ तीन प्रकार की होती हैं-
1.  एहिक विद्याः स्कूल और कालेजों मे पढ़ाई जाती है।
2.  योगविद्याः योगनिष्ठ महापुरुषों के सान्निध्य में जाकर योग की कुंजियाँ प्राप्त करके उनका अभ्यास करने से प्राप्त होती है।
3.  आत्मविद्याः आत्मवेत्ता ब्रह्मज्ञानी सदगुरु का सत्संग-सान्निध्य प्राप्त करके उनके उपदेशों के अनुसार अपना जीवन ढालने से प्राप्त होती है। यह विद्या सर्वोपरि विद्या है, जिससे अंतरात्मा-परमात्मा में विश्रांति मिलती है और कोई कर्तव्य शेष नहीं रहता। योगविद्या एवं आत्मविद्या की उपासना से आत्मबल बढ़ता है, दैवी गुण विकसित होते हैं, स्वभाव संयमी बनता है और बड़ी-बड़ी मुसीबतों के सिर पर पैर रखकर उन्नति के पथ पर आगे बढ़ने की शक्ति प्राप्त होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमें यह अनमोल जीवन ईश्वर की कृपा से मिला है। अतः हमें रोज के 24 घंटों में से कम-से-कम एक घंटा ईश्वर-उपासना के लिए अवश्य देना चाहिए। प्रातः शौच-स्नानादि से निवृत्त होकर सर्वप्रथम भ्रूमध्य में तिलक करें। तत्पश्चात प्रार्थना, प्राणायाम, जप, ध्यान, सरस्वती-उपासना, त्राटक, शूभ संकल्प, आरती आदि करें।
जिस विद्यार्थी के जीवन में एहिक (स्कूली) विद्या के साथ उपासना भी है, वह सुन्दर सूझबूझवाला, सबसे प्रेमपूर्ण व्यवहार करने वाला, तेजस्वी-ओजस्वी, साहसी और यशस्वी बन जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वार्तालापः बच्चों को आज की अलग कार्यप्रणाली के बारे में बताते हुए उन्हें केन्द्र चलाने में सहभागी होने के लिए प्रोत्साहित करें।
किसी बच्चे को प्रार्थना करवाने तो किसी को ध्यान, किसी को कहानी सुनाने तो किसी को स्वास्थ्य-सुरक्षा के उपाय, योगासन, प्राणायाम आदि करवाने को कहें। इस बात का ध्यान रखें कि एक बच्चा केवल एक ही विषय बताये, जिससे सभी बच्चों को मौक मिल सके।
श्री आसारामायण पाठः बच्चे मिलकर पाठ करें और कोई बच्चा आगे आकर पूज्य बापू जी का कोई जीवन-प्रसंग बताये।
अनुभवः

----------


## ravi chacha

दो दिन में ही पानी मिला!
हमारे गाँव में अकाल पड़ा हुआ था। मैंने नासिक आश्रम में पूज्य गुरुदेव से प्रार्थना की और अपने खेत में ‘श्री आसारामायण’ का पाठ किया। उसके बाद बोरिंग का काम आरंभ करवाया।
पानी के लिए बहुत प्रयास करने के बाद भी लोगों को सफलता नहीं मिल रही थी किंतु मेरे यहाँ बोरिंग करवाने के दूसरे ही दिन पानी निकल आया! आठ घंटे तक लगातार मोटर चलने के बाद भी पानी कम नहीं हुआ! ‘श्री आसारामायण’ में आता हैः एक सौ आठ जो पाठ करेंगे, उनके सारे काज सरेंगे। इस पंक्ति की सत्यता का हजारों को अनुभव है, अब हम भी उसमें आ गये।

----------


## ravi chacha

दूसरा सत्र
ज्ञानचर्चाः
परीक्षा में सफलता कैसे पायें? - इस विषय पर बच्चों से चर्चा करें। फिर उन्हें नीचे दिये गये कुछ प्रयोग बतायें-
परीक्षा में सफलता कैसे पायें?
विद्यार्थी को अध्ययन के साथ-साथ जप, ध्यान, आसन एवं प्राणायाम का नियमित अभ्यास करना चाहिए। इससे एकाग्रता तथा बुद्धिशक्ति बढ़ती है।
सूर्य को अर्घ्य देना, तुलसी-सेवन, भ्रामरी प्राणायाम, बुद्धिशक्ति एवं मेधाशक्ति प्रयोग व सारस्वत्य मंत्र का जप - ऐसे बुद्धिशक्ति और स्मरणशक्ति बढ़ाने के प्रयोगों का नियमित अभ्यास करना चाहिए।
प्रसन्नचित्त होकर पढ़े, तनावग्रस्त होकर नहीं।
सुबह ब्रह्ममुहूर्त में उठकर 5-7 मिनट ध्यान करने के पश्चात पढ़ने से पढ़ा हुआ जल्दी याद होता है।
देर रात तक चाय पीते हुए पढ़ने से बुद्धिशक्ति का क्षय होता है।
टी.वी. देखना, व्यर्थ गपशप लगाना इसमें समय न गंवायें।
प्रश्नपत्र मिलने से पूर्व अपने इष्टदेव या गुरुदेव को प्रार्थना करें।
सर्वप्रथम पूरे प्रश्नपत्र को एकाग्रचित्त होकर पढ़ें।
सरल प्रश्नों के उत्तर पहले लिखें।
उत्तर सुन्दर व स्पष्ट अक्षरों में लिखें।
मुख्य बात है कि किसी भी कीमत पर धैर्य न खोयें। निर्भयता बनाये रखें एवं दृढ़ पुरुषार्थ करत रहें।
इन बातों को समझकर इन पर अमल किया जाय तो केवल लौकिक शिक्षा की ही नहीं वरन् जीवन की हर परीक्षा में विद्यार्थी सफल हो जाएगा।
(परीक्षा के दिनों में इस विषय पर बच्चों से चर्चा अवश्य करें।)
कथा-प्रसंग आदि द्वारा सदगुणों का विकासः एक बच्चा कहानी सुनाये।
हँसते-खेलते पायें ज्ञानः गोल-गोल-गोल, ज्ञान के पट खोल।

----------


## ravi chacha

सातवाँ सप्ताह
सप्ताह के दोनों सत्रों में सिखाये जानेवाले विषय
यौगिक प्रयोगः
व्यायामः पूर्व में सिखाये हुए व्यायाम एवं क्रमांक - 6 (टखनों का व्यायाम) योगासनः पूर्व में सिखाये हुए सभी आसनों का अभ्यास करायें। सूर्यनमस्कार प्राणायामः भ्रामरी, बुद्धि एवं मेधा शक्तिवर्धक मुद्राज्ञानः पृथ्वीमुद्रा, लिंगमुद्रा।
कीर्तनः ‘शक्ति, भक्ति, मुक्ति.....’
नोटः इनके साथ ‘सभी सत्रों में लेने योग्य आवश्यक विषय’ भी लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रातः कालीन भ्रमण
प्रातः काल के खुले वातावरण में जाकर जीवनशक्ति प्रदायक शुद्ध, तरोताजगी से भरपूर वायु का सेवन करने से स्वास्थ्य लाभ होता है।
प्रातः काल वायुमंडल में ओजोन वायु अधिक मात्रा में होने के काऱण इस समय खुली हवा में टहलने से बुद्धिशक्ति शीघ्रता से विकसित होगी।
सुबह-सुबह ओसयुक्त घास पर नंगे पैर चलना आँखों के लिए विशेष लाभकारी है। अतः प्रातः काल में सैर अवश्य करनी चाहिए।
चुटकुलाः एक बूढ़ा मृत्युशैया पर पड़ा था। वह भगवान का नाम नहीं लेता था। लोगों ने बहुत कोशिश की कि अंतिम समय में तो उसके मुख से भगवान का नाम निकले पर वे सफल न हुए। फिर उन्होंने सोचा कि बूढ़े के सामने उसके जमाई को खड़ा करें, उसका नाम ‘सीताराम’ है। उसका नाम बोलने से भी भगवान के नाम का उच्चारण हो जायेगा। जब सीताराम को उस बूढ़े के सामने खड़ा करके उससे पूछा गया कि ‘यह कौन है?’ तो बूढ़ा व्यक्ति बोलाः ‘यह तो मेरी बेटी का पति है।’

----------


## ravi chacha

सीखः भगवान का नाम लेना तो भाग्यशाली व्यक्ति का काम है। पाप जोर मारते हैं तो मरते समय भी भगवान का नाम मुख से नहीं निकलता। हम और आप कितने भाग्यशाली हैं कि सदगुरुदेव का सत्संग सुनते हैं, भगवन्नाम का जप कीर्तन करते हैं।
शिष्टाचार के नियमः पढ़ते समय इन बातों का ध्यान रखें-
जब शिक्षक पढ़ा रहे हों तो उनकी बातें ध्यान से सुनें।
जो सहपाठी पढाई में कमजोर हों, उनका मजाक न उड़ायें बल्कि उन्हें यथासंभव सहयोग देकर उनकी कमजोरी दूर करें।
किसी विषय पर मतभेद होने पर आपस में झगड़े नहीं अपितु शिक्षक से उसका निर्णय करवा लेना चाहिए।
भजनः ‘भारत के नौजवानो.....’
इनसे सावधानः
चाय-कॉफी से हानिः प्रातः काल खाली पेट चाय पीने से स्वास्थ्य का नाश होता है। चाय-कॉफी में अनेक प्रकार के जहर पाये जाते हैं - केफिन, टेनिन, थीन, सायनोजन, एरोमिक ओईल आदि। इसलिए चाय-कॉफी पीने से पेट में छाले तथा गैसा पैदा होती है। सिर में भारीपन, किडनी की कमजोरी, एसिडिटी, पाचनशक्ति की कमजोरी, अनिद्रा तथा लकवा जैसी भयंकर बीमारियाँ उत्पन्न होती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*‘**बाल संस्कार केन्द्र**’* *मुझसे कभी न छूटे !*
पहले मैं जब बाल संस्कार केन्द्र में नहीं जाता था, तब चाय-कॉफी पीता था। केन्द्र में जाने से मुझे पता चला कि चाय-कॉफी से बहुत हानि होती है, तबसे मैंने चाय-कॉफी पीना छोड़ दिया। पहले मैं रोज़ दिन में दो बार चाय पीता था। बिना चाय पिये मेरे सिर में दर्द होता था परंतु जब से मैंने चाय छोड़ी, तब से न सिर में दर्द हुआ और न ही चाय पीने की इच्छा हुई। चाय छोड़ने के बाद मेरी यादशक्ति और आत्मविश्वास बढ़ा, इससे अब मैं उत्साह एवं लगन पूर्वक पढ़ाई में लगा हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

धन्य हैं बापू जी ! जिनकी प्रेरणा से बच्चों का सर्वांगीण उत्थान करने के लिए बाल संस्कार केन्द्र चलाये जा रहे हैं। यह मेरा सौभाग्य है कि मुझे ‘बाल संस्कार केन्द्र’ में जाने का अवसर मिला, जिसके कारण मेरी बुरी आदतें छूट पायीं और मेरे जीवन में नवचेतना का संचार हुआ। मेरी भगवान से यही प्रार्थना है कि बाल संस्कार केन्द्र मुझसे कभी न छूटे

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री आसारामायण पाठ व पूज्यश्री की जीवनलीला पर आधारित कथा-प्रसंग।
गृहपाठः चित्रकला स्पर्धा - बच्चे सूर्यनमस्कार की दसों स्थितियों का चित्र एवं विधि लिखकर लायें।
दूसरा सत्र
ज्ञानचर्चाः
गुरु-शिष्य संबंध
संसार में माता-पिता, भाई-बहन, पति-पत्नी आदि संबंधों की तरह गुरु-शिष्य का संबंध भी एक संबंध ही है परन्तु दूसरे सारे संबंध जीव के बंधन बढ़ानेवाले है जबकि गुरु-शिष्य का संबंध सब बंधनों से मुक्त करता है। इसलिए संसार में यदि कोई सार्थक संबंध है तो वह है गुरु-शिष्य का संबंध। यही एकमात्र ऐसा संबंध है जो दूसरे सब बंधनों से मुक्ति दिलाकर अंत में स्वयं भी हट जाता है। जीव को शिवस्वरूप का अनुभव कराकर मुक्त कर देता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारे जीवन में गुरु की महत्ताः चौरासी लाख योनियों में मनुष्य-योनि ही ऐसी है, जिसमें सब दुःखों, कष्टों और जन्म-मरण के चक्कर से छूटने का पुरुषार्थ साधा जा सकता है। व्यक्ति चाहे कितना ही जप-तप करे, यम-नियमों का पालन करे परंतु बिना गुरुकृपा के वह जन्म-मरण के चक्कर से नहीं छूट सकता। इसलिए हमारे जीवन में गुरु की नितांत आवश्यकता है।
कथा-प्रसंग आदि द्वारा सदगुणों का विकासः
सर्वप्रथम बच्चों से निम्न पहेली पूछें, फिर मीराबाई की कथा सुनायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

कृष्ण भक्ति में थी मगन, वह प्रेम दीवानी।
बोलो किसने गाया, मैं गिरधर की दीवानी।।
- मीराबाई
मीराबाई की गुरुभक्ति
मीराबाई की दृढ़ भक्ति को कौन नहीं जानता? एक बार संत रैदासजी चित्तौड़ पधारे थे। रैदासजी रघु चमार के यहाँ जन्मे थे और उस समय जात-पाँत का बड़ा बोलबाला था। वे नगर से दूर चमारों की बस्ती में रहते थे। राजरानी मीरा को पता चला कि संत रैदासजी पधारे हैं परंतु राजरानी के वेश में वह उनके पास जाय कैसे?
अतः मीरा एक साधारण महिला का वेश बनाकर चुपचाप रैदासजी के पास चली जाती, उनका सत्संग सुनती, उनके कीर्तन और ध्यान में मग्न हो जाती।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा करते-करते मीरा का सत्वगुण दृढ़ हुआ। उसने सोचा ‘ईश्वर के रास्ते जायें और चोरी छिपे जायें, आखिर ऐसा कब तक? फिर मीरा अपने ही वेश में उन चमारों की बस्ती में जाने लगी।
मीरा को चमारों की बस्ती में जाते देखकर पूरे मेवाड़ में कुहराम मच गया कि ‘ऊँची जाति की, ऊँचे कुल की, राजघराने की मीरा नीची जाति के चमारों की बस्ती में जाकर साधुओं के यहाँ बैठती है, मीरा ऐसी है.... मीरा वैसी है....’
ननद उदा ने उसे बहुत समझायाः "भाभी ! लोग क्या बोलेंगे? तुम राजकुल की रानी और गंदी बस्ती में, चमारों की बस्ती में जाती हो, चमड़े का काम करने वाले चमार जाति के एक व्यक्ति को गुरु मानती हो, उसको मत्था टेकती हो, उसके हाथ से प्रसाद लेती हो, उसको एकटक देखते-देखते आँख बंद करके न जाने क्या-क्या सोचती और करती हो, यह ठीक नहीं है। भाभी ! तुम सुधर जाओ।" सास नाराज, ससुर नाराज, देवर नाराज, ननद नाराज, कुटुंबीजन नाराज.... फिर भी मीरा भक्ति में दृढ़ रही।

----------


## ravi chacha

उदा ने कहाः "मीरा! अब तो मान जा। तुझे मैं समझा रही हूँ, सखियाँ समझा रही हैं, राणा भी कह रहा है, रानी भी कह रही है, सारा परिवार कह रहा है... फिर भी तू क्यों नहीं समझती है? इन संतों के साथ बैठ कर तू कुल की सारी लाज गँवा रही है।"
तब मीरा ने उत्तर दियाः "मैं संतों के पास गयी तो मैंने पीहर का कुल तारा, ससुराल का कुल तारा और ननिहाल का कुल भी तारा है।"
उदा ने मीरा को बहुत समझाया परंतु मीरा की श्रद्धा और भक्ति अडिग ही रही। मीरा कहती ह कि "अब मेरी बात सुन, मीरा की बात अब जगत से छिपी नहीं है। साधु ही मेरे माता-पिता हैं, मेरे स्वजन है, मेरे स्नेही हैं। अब मैं केवल उनकी ही शरण हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ननद उदा आदि सब समझा-समझाकर थक गये कि ‘मीरा! तेरे कारण हमारी इज्जत गयी........ अब तो हमारी बात मान ले।’ लेकिन मीरा भक्ति में दृढ रही। लोग समझते हैं कि इज्जत गयी किंतु ईश्वर की भक्ति करने पर आज तक किसी की लाज नहीं गयी है। संत नरसिंह मेहता ने कहा है भी हैः ‘मूर्ख लोग समझते हैं कि भजन करने से इज्जत चली जाती है। वास्तव में ऐसा नहीं है।’
मीरा की कितनी बदनामी हुई, उसके लिए कितने षड्यंत्र किये गये परंतु मीरा अडिग रही तो उसका यश बढ़ता गया। आज भी लोग बड़े प्रेम से मीरा को याद करते हैं, उसके भजनों को गाकर-सुनकर अपना हृदय पावन करते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

ईशकृपा बिन गुरु नहीं, गुरु बिना नहीं ज्ञान।
ज्ञान बिना आत्मा नहीं, गावहिं वेद पुरान।।
अर्थः ईश्वर की कृपा के बिना सदगुरु नहीं मिलते और सदगुरु के बिना ज्ञान नहीं मिलता। ज्ञान के बिना आत्मा के स्वरूप का पता ही नहीं चलता क्योंकि आत्मा ज्ञानस्वरूप है। यही वेद-पुराण भी गा रहे हैं।
संकल्पः बच्चों से यह संकल्प करवायें कि ‘समय निकालकर संतों का संग करके अपने जीवन का उद्देश्य – ईश्वरप्राप्ति सिद्ध करके ही रहेंगे।’
स्वास्थ्य-सुरक्षाः गौदुग्धः देशी गाय की रीढ़ में सूर्यकेतु नामक एक विशेष नाड़ी होती है, जो सूर्यकिरणों से स्वर्ण के सूक्ष्म कण बनाती है। इसलिए गाय के दूध में स्वर्ण-कण पाये जाते हैं। गौदुग्ध में 21 प्रकार के उत्तम कोटि के अमाइनो एसिड्स होते हैं। इसमें स्थित सेरीब्रोसाइड्स मस्तिषक को तरोताजा रखता है। गाय का दूध बुद्धिवर्धक, बलवर्धक, खून बढ़ाने वाला, ओज-शक्ति बढ़ाने वाला है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*संकल्पः* ‘स्वास्थ्य की सुरक्षा के लिए हम सदैव गाय का दूध, मक्खन व घी का उपयोग करेंगे और चाय-कॉफी जैसे नशीले पदार्थ से दूर ही रहेंगे तथा दूसरों को भी ऐसा करने के लिए प्रेरित करेंगे।’ बच्चों से यह संकल्प करवायें।
*हँसते-खेलते पायें ज्ञानः पहेलियाँ*
*(1)  * काला घोड़ा गोरी सवारी एक के बाद एक की बारी।   -*तवा और रोटी।*
*(2)  * ऐसा कौन-सा दिन है, जिस दिन चंद्रमा की किरणें पृथ्वी पर सीधी पड़ती हैं और उस दिन ध्यान-भजन करने से विशेष लाभ होता है।       - *पूर्णिमा।*
*(3)  * दिन के सोये, रात को रोये, जितना रोये उतना खोये।  - *मोमबत्ती।*
*खेलः* *‘**शक्ति... भक्ति.... और मुक्ति....।**’*

----------


## ravi chacha

इसमें जब संचालक शक्ति बोलेंगे तो बच्चे दोनों हाथ की मुट्ठी बाँधेंगे और शक्ति का प्रदर्शन करेंगे। फिर भक्ति बोलने पर बच्चे नमस्कार की मुद्रा मे हाथ जोड़ेंगे और मुक्ति बोलने पर दोनों हाथ ऊपर करेंगे। इस प्रकार संचालक क्रम से शक्ति, भक्ति, मुक्ति बोलें तो जिन बच्चों ने एकाग्रतापूर्वक नहीं सुना वे बच्चे गलत क्रिया करेंगे और खेल से बाहर (आउट) हो जाएंगे। इस प्रकार अंत में बचे तीन बच्चों को विजेता घोषित करें।
*प्रश्नोत्तरीः* सत्र में सिखाये गये विषयों पर आधारित प्रश्न पूछें। जैसे-
*(क)         * ऐसा कौन-सा संबंध है, जो जीव को शिवस्वरूप का अनुभव कराकर मुक्त कर देता है?
*(ख)         * चाय-कॉफी में कितने प्रकार के जहर पाये जाते हैं?
*(ग)          * देशी गाय की रीढ़ में कौन-सी विशेष नाड़ी है, जो सूर्यकिरणों से स्वर्ण के सूक्ष्म कण बनाती है?
*(घ)          * मीराबाई के सदगुरु कौन थे?

----------


## ravi chacha

*गृहपाठः इस सत्र में आपने जो कुछ बच्चों को बताया, उससे संबंधित प्रश्न और उत्तर लिखकर लें आने को कहें।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*आठवाँ सप्ताह**सप्ताह के दोनों सत्रों में सिखाये जाने वाले विषय*
*यौगिक प्रयोगः* अब तक सिखाये गये सभी योगिक प्रयोगों (आसन, प्राणायाम, सूर्यनमस्कार आदि) का अभ्यास करायें तथा जो बच्चे अच्छी तरह से प्रदर्शन करें उनका दसवें सप्ताह में होने वाले सांस्कृतिक कार्यक्रम में ‘यौगिक प्रयोग प्रदर्शन’ हेतु चयन करें।
*कीर्तनः* *‘**शक्ति भक्ति मुक्ति...**’*
*नोटः* इनके साथ ‘*सभी सत्रों में लेने योग्य आवश्यक विषय**’* भी लें।
*पहला व दूसरा सत्र*
*श्री आसारामायण पाठ व पूज्यश्री की जीवनलीला पर आधारित कथा-प्रसंग।*
*नौवें सप्ताह के दूसरे सत्र में होने वाली लिखित परीक्षा की तैयारी करायें।*
*दसवें सप्ताह में होने वाले सांस्कृतिक कार्यक्रम का प्रशिक्षण दें।*

----------


## ravi chacha

दसवें सप्ताह के सांस्कृतिक कार्यक्रम का प्रारूप
1.      अभिभावकों का स्वागतः बच्चों द्वारा अभिभावकों का स्वागत करायें और बाल संस्कार केन्द्र का मह्त्त्व बताकर कार्यक्रम का शुभारंभ करें।
2.      नाटकः अब तक बतायी गयी किसी कहानी पर आधारित नाटक का प्रशिक्षण बच्चों को दें।
3.      प्राणायाम एवं योगासन प्रदर्शनः जो बच्चे प्राणायाम एवं आसन करने में कुशल हों, वे बच्चे प्राणायाम एवं आसन करके दिखायें।
4.      श्लोक, साखी आदिः केन्द्र में सिखाये गये श्लोक, साखियाँ, प्राणवान पंक्तियाँ आदि का उच्चारण, गायन एवं अर्थ कुछ बच्चे प्रस्तुत करें।
5.      भजन, बालगीत आदिः ‘कदम अपने आगे बढ़ाता चला जा’ भजन कुछ बच्चे सामूहिक रूप से प्रस्तुत करें।
6.      बच्चों के अनुभवः बाल संस्कार केन्द्र में आने से जिन बच्चों के जीवन में कुछ विशेष परिवर्तन हुए हैं, वे अपना अनुभव बतायें। इसके लिए संचालक पहले से ही कुछ बच्चों के अनुभव जानकर उनके नाम चुन लें।
7.      स्वास्थ्य सुरक्षाः अब तक स्वास्थ्य सुरक्षा के विषय में केन्द्र में बतायी गयीं बातों को कुछ बच्चे थोड़ा-थोड़ा बतायें।
ध्यान दें- इस आठवें सप्ताह के दूसरे सत्र में भी प्रथम सत्र की तरह लिखित परीक्षा व सांस्कृतिक कार्यक्रम की तैयारी करवायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

नौवाँ सप्ताह
सप्ताह के दोनों सत्रों में सिखाये जानेवाले विषय
नोटः ‘सभी सत्रों  में लेने योग्य आवश्यक विषय’ लें।
पहला सत्र
श्री आसारामायण पाठ व पूज्यश्री की जीवनलीला पर आधारित कथा-प्रसंग।
जीवन-चरित्रः
माँ मँहगीबाजी का स्वावलंबन एवं परदुःखकातरता
माँ मँहगीबाजी पूज्य बापूजी की माता जी थीं। वे स्वावलंबी और दयालु स्वभाव की थीं। वे प्रातः काल सूर्योदय से पूर्व 4-5 बजे उठ जातीं थीं और नित्यकर्म से निवृत्त होकर पहले अपना नियम करतीं। कितना भी कार्य हो पर एक घण्टा तो जप करती ही थीं। यह बात तब की है, जब तक उनके शरीर ने उनका साथ दिया। जब शरीर वृद्धावस्था के कारण थोड़ा अशक्त होने लगा, फिर तो वे दिन भर जप करती रहतीं थीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

82 वर्ष की अवस्था तक तो अम्मा अपना भोजन स्वयं बनाकर खाया करती थीं। आश्रम के अन्य सेवाकार्य करतीं, रसोईघर की देखरेख करतीं, बगीचे में पानी पिलातीं, सब्जी आदि तोड़कर लातीं, बीमार का हालचाल पूछ आतीं एवं रात्रि में एक-दो बजे आश्रम का चक्कर लगाने निकल पड़तीं। यदि शीतकाल का मौसम होता, कोई ठंड से ठिठुर रहा होता तो चुपचाप उसे कंबल ओढ़ा आतीं। उसे पता भी नहीं चलता और शांति से सो जाता। उसे शांति से सोते देखकर अम्मा का मातृहृदय संतोष की साँस लेता। इसी प्रकार गरीबों में भी ऊनी वस्त्रों एवं कंबलों का वितरण पूजनीया अम्मा करतीं – करवातीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनके लिए तो कोई भी पराया न था। चाहे आश्रमवासी बच्चे हों या सड़क पर रहने वाले दरिद्रनारायण, सबके लिए उनके वात्साल्य का झरना सदैव बहता ही रहता था। किसी को कोई कष्ट न हो, दुःख न हो, पीड़ा न हो इसके लिए स्वयं को कष्ट उठाना पड़े तो उन्हें मंजूर था पर दूसरे की पीड़ा, दूसरे का कष्ट उनसे न देखा जाता था।
उनमें स्वावलंबन एवं परदुःखकातरता का अदभुत सम्मिश्रण था। वह भी इस तरह कि उसका कोई अहं  नहीं, कोई गर्व नहीं। ‘सबमें परमात्मा है, अतः किसी को दुःख क्यों पहुँचाना?’ यह सूत्र उनके पूरे जीवन में ओतप्रोत नज़र आता था। व्यवहार तो ठीक, वाणी के द्वारा भी किसी का दिल अम्मा ने दुखाया हो, ऐसा देखने में नहीं आया।
सचमुच, पूजनीया माँ मँहगीबाजी के ये सदगुण आत्मसात् करके प्रत्येक मानव अपने जीवन को दिव्य बना सकता है।
*भजनः* बच्चों के साथ मिलकर नीचे दिया गया भजन गायें- *हे माँ मँहगीबा*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दसवाँ सप्ताह**सप्ताह के दोनों सत्रों में सिखाये जाने वाले विषय*
*नोटः* *‘**सभी सत्रों में लेने योग्य आवश्यक विषय**’* *लें।*
*पहला सत्र*
*श्री आसारामायण पाठ व पूज्य श्री की जीवनलीला पर आधाऱित कथा-प्रसंग।*
*कथा-प्रसंगः विश्व का सर्वश्रेष्ठ ग्रंथः* *‘**गीता**’*
आध्यात्मिक जगत में अदभुत क्रांतिकारी, महापुरुषों के महापुरुष और गुरुओं के गुरु भगवान श्री कृष्ण की ‘गीता’ मानवमात्र के जीवन को ज्ञान से, आनंद से, समता के सौंदर्य से सजाने में सक्ष्म है।
दुनिया के दो पुस्तकालय प्रसिद्ध हैं। एक तो चेन्नई (मद्रास), दूसरा अमेरिका के शिकागो में है।
रविन्द्रनाथ टैगोर अमेरिका गये तब शिकागो के विश्वप्रसिद्ध पुस्तकालय में भी गये। उन्होंने वहाँ के मुख्य अधिकारी से कहाः "लाखों-लाखों किताबें हैं, शास्त्र हैं, मैं सब नहीं पढ़ पाऊँगा, इतना समय नहीं है। सारी पुस्तकों में, सारे शास्त्रों से आपको जो सबसे ज्यादा महत्त्वपूर्ण ग्रंथ लगता हो, मुझे वह बता दो। मैं वह पढ़ना चाहता हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

मुख्य अधिकारी टैगोर जी को एक अलग, सुंदर, सुहावने खंड में ले गया। बड़े आदर से रखी गयी तमाम पुस्तकों में भी एक अलग ऊँचे स्थान में बड़े कीमती वस्त्र में एक ग्रंथ सुशोभित था। वस्त्र खोला तो टैगोर जी ने देखा कि ग्रंथ की जिल्द पर रत्नजड़ित सजावट थी।
टैगोरजी देखकर दंग रह गये कि ऐसा कौन-सा महान ग्रंथ है! फिर सोचा कि इनका कोई धर्मग्रंथ बाइबिल आदि होगा लेकिन टैगोर जी को ज्यादा इंतजार नहीं करना पड़ा। ज्यों ही उस सर्वाधिक आदरपूर्वक रखे गये ग्रंथ को खोला गया तो मुख्य पृष्ठ पर लिखा हुआ था- श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता।
अमेरिका में भी इतनी ऊँची समझ के लोग रहते हैं, जिन्होंने ‘गीता’ का माहात्म्य जाना है! कैसा है ‘गीता’ का दिव्य ज्ञान! मानवमात्र का सर्वांगी विकास करने वाला, मरने के बाद किसी की कृपा से स्वर्ग में ले जाने वाली कपोल कल्पित कहानियाँ नहीं अपितु जीते-जी अपने सनातन सुख को पाने की कुँजियाँ प्रदान करने वाला ग्रंथ है – ‘श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता’। जिसके आगे स्वर्ग का भोग-सुख भी तुच्छ हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गीतायाः श्लोकपाठेन गोविन्द स्मृतिकीर्तनात्।*
*साधुदर्शनमात्रेण तीर्थकोटिफलं लभेत्।।*
*अर्थः* ‘गीता’ के श्लोक के पाठ से, श्री कृष्ण के स्मरण और कीर्तन से तथा संत के दर्शनमात्र से करोड़ों तीर्थों का फल प्राप्त होता है।
*संकल्पः* बच्चों से संकल्प करवायें की ‘हम भी ‘गीता’ के कम-से-कम एक श्लोक का नित्य पठन अवश्य करेंगे और दूसरों को भी ‘गीता’ की महिमा बतायेंगे।
*गृहपाठः* बच्चों को इस सप्ताह बताया गया प्रसंग *‘**विश्व का सर्वश्रेष्ठ ग्रंथः गीता**’* कम से कम 5 लोगों को अवश्य बताने का नियम पक्का करवायें ताकि दूसरों को भी ‘गीता’ की महिमा का पता चले। बच्चों को ‘गीता’ के कम-से-कम एक श्लोक का पाठ नित्य करने और उसे कंठस्थ करने को कहें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*साँस्कृतिक कार्यक्रम की तैयारी।*
*दूसरा सत्र*
*अभिभावकों की विशेष बैठकः* सर्वप्रथम बच्चों के साथ आये हुए अभिभावकों के साथ बैठक करें। बालक के जीवन में शारीरिक, मानसिक, बौद्धिक, नैतिक व आध्यात्मिक विकास कितना आवश्यक है एवं बाल संस्कार केन्द्र में कितना सहज में हो रहा है, इस पर चर्चा करें एवं अभिभावकों के सुझाव भी लें।
कुछ अभिभावकों से कहें कि केन्द्र में आने के बाद उन्होंने अपने बच्चों के जीवन में जो परिवर्तन अनुभव किया है, वह बतायें।
*सांस्कृतिक कार्यक्रमः* आठवें सप्ताह में दिये गये प्रारूप के अनुसार सांस्कृतिक कार्यक्रम करें।
*टिप्पणीः* आठवें सप्ताह में दिये गये विषयों के अलावा आप अन्य विषयों पर भी कार्यक्रम कर सकते हैं, जो केन्द्र के नियमों एवं आदर्शों के अनुरूप तथा बच्चों के हित में हो।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पुरस्कार वितरणः* पिछले सप्ताह ली गयी परीक्षा में दोनों वर्गों के क्रमशः प्रथम, द्वितिय और तृतिय आने वाले तीन-तीन बच्चों के नाम घोषित करें। उसके बाद पूज्य बापूजी की विद्यार्थीयों से संबंधित कोई ऑडियो कैसेट, सत्साहित्य, नोटबुक आदि पुरस्कार रूप में किसी प्रतिष्ठित या वृद्ध अभिभावक के हाथों उन बच्चों को प्रदान करवायें।
*नोटः* कार्यक्रम में जो भी अभिभावक आयें, आप उन्हें ‘ऋषि प्रसाद’ की महिमा बता कर सदस्य बनने के लिए प्रेरित करें। (इसके लिए आप पहले से ही अपने पास ‘ऋषि प्रसाद’ पत्रिका एवं रसीद बुक रखें।)

----------


## ravi chacha

व्यसन हमारे शरीर को बीमारियों का घर बनाकर उसे खोखला कर देते हैं। अनेक सर्वेक्षणों से यह निष्कर्ष निकला है कि हमारे देश में कैंसर से ग्रस्त रोगियों की संख्या एक तिहाई (1/3) भाग तम्बाकू, बीड़ी, सिगरेट, गुटखे आदि का सेवन करने वाले लोगों का है। डॉक्टरों द्वारा किये गये प्रयोगों से यह सिद्ध हो चुका है कि प्रतिदिन 1 बीड़ी या सिगरेट पीने से 6 मिनट आयु कम होती है अर्थात व्यक्ति अगर दिन में 10 बीड़ी यो सिगरेट पीता है तो उसके जीवन का एक घंटा कम हो जाता है।
तम्बाकू में बहुत से हानिकारक एवं जहरीले रसायन हैं। जिनमें से अत्यंत घातक रसायन ‘निकोटिन’ तम्बाकू खाने अथवा धूम्रपान करने के 20 मिनट के अंदर ही रक्त में मिल जाता है। यह रसायन हृदय तथा मस्तिष्क के लिए अत्यंत घातक है।
गुटखा- घुनयुक्त सुपारियों को पीस कर उसमें छिपकली का पाउडर, सुअर के मांस का पाउडर व तेजाब मिलाकर पानमसाला-गुटखा बनाया जाता है। गुटखा खाने वाले व्यक्ति के मुख से अत्यधिक दुर्गन्ध आने लगती है। चूने के कारण उसके मसूड़े फूलने लगते हैं।
(उपलब्ध हो तो ‘व्यसनमुक्ति’ कैलेण्डर, ‘व्यसनों से सावधान’ वी.सी.डी. बच्चों को दिखायें।)

----------


## ravi chacha

*अनुभवः एक पल में छूट गयी गंदी आदत*
मुझे पिछले 4 वर्षों से जर्दा गुटखा खाने की गंदी आदत पड़ गयी थी। इससे छुटकारा पाने की कई बार कोशिश की परंतु हर बार नाकामयाब रहा। एक दिन मैंने दुकान का हिसाब करने के लिए *‘**संत श्री आसारामजी आश्रम**’* की स्टॉल से एक रजिस्टर खरीदा। उसमें हम नौजवानों के लिए, जिन्हें जर्दा गुटखा खाने की लत लगी है, पूज्य बापू जी का पावन संदेश छपा हुआ था। साथ ही इन्हें खाने से होने वाले दुष्परिणामों के बारे में भी जानकारियाँ दी गयी थीं। मैंने कई बार उसे पढ़ा।

----------


## ravi chacha

खुदा कसम! उसी दिन से न जाने कैसे मेरी वह बुरी आदत हमेशा-हमेशा के लिए छूट गयी। मैं आश्चर्य में पड़ गया कि यह कैसा करिश्मा है! जिस आदत से छुटकारा पाने के लिए मैं वर्षों से परेशान था, वह एक ही पल में छूट गयी। अब तो मैंने उस गंदी आदत से ज़िन्दगी भर के लिए तौबा कर ली है।

----------


## ravi chacha

संकल्पः ‘गुटखा, तंबाकू आदि व्यसनों के चंगुल में फँसे बिना भगवान की इस अनमोल देन मनुष्य जीवन को परोपकार, सेवा, संयम, साधना द्वारा उन्नत बनायेंगे। हरि ॐ... हरि ॐ.... बच्चों से ऐसा संकल्प करवायें।
वार्तालापः बच्चों से कुछ भारतीय परंपराओं के नाम पूछें फिर उन्हें कुछ के नाम बतायें। जैसे गुरु-शिष्य, बड़ों को प्रणाम करना, आभूषण पहनना, तिलक लगाना आदि।
दिनचर्याः भोजन-विधिः हाथ, पैल, मुँह धोकर पूर्व या उत्तर की ओर मुख करके मौनपूर्वक भोजन करें। सात्त्विक, तंदरुस्ती बढ़ाने वाला प्रसन्नता देने वाला भोजन करें। बाजारू चीज़-वस्तुएँ न खायें। ‘श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता’ के 15वें अध्याय का पाठ अवश्य करें। भोजन के समय निम्न श्लोक का उच्चारण करें।

----------


## lalitji

क्या शानदार सूत्र है मेरा आप को कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद् और साधुवाद

----------


## ravi chacha

*हरिर्दाता हरिर्भोक्ता हरिरन्नं प्रजापतिः।*
*हरिः सर्वशरीरस्थो भुङ्क्ते भोजयते हरिः।।*
*अर्थः* अन्न परोसनेवाला, भोजन करने वाला एवं अन्न पदार्थ – ये सब प्रजा का पालन करने वाले परमेश्वर के रूप हैं। सभी शरीरों में परमेश्वर का निवास है। भोजन करनेवाला व कराने वाला परमेश्वररूप ही हैं।
भोजन कम-से-कम 20-25 मिनट तक खूब चबा-चबाकर करना चाहिए।
*श्री आसारामायण पाठ व पूज्यश्री की जीवनलीला पर आधारित कथा-प्रसंग।*
*विडियो सत्संगः* यदि व्यवस्था हो तो ‘चेतना के स्वर’ वी.सी.डी. बच्चों को आधा घंटा दिखायें।
*गृहपाठः* सूर्यनमस्कार के सभी मंत्र बच्चे पक्का करके आयें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सुषुप्त शक्तियाँ जगाने के प्रयोगः*
*मौन*
*(क)* *मौन की महिमाः* मौन सर्वोत्तम भूषण है। मौन का अर्थ है अपनी वाक्शक्ति का व्यय न करना। मनुष्य वाणी के संयम से अपनी आंतरिक शक्तियों को विकसित कर सकता है। महात्मा गाँधी हर सोमवार को मौन रखते थे। उस दिन वे अधिक कार्य कर पाते थे।
*(ख)* *मौन के लाभः* न बोलने में नौ गुण हैं- 1. किसी की निंदा नहीं होगी। 2. असत्य बोलने से बचेंगे। 3. किसी से वैर नहीं होगा। 4. किसी से क्षमा नहीं माँगनी पड़ेगी। 5. बाद में पछताना नहीं पड़ेगा। 6. समय का दुरुपयोग नहीं होगा। 7. किसी कार्य का बंधन नहीं रहेगा। 8. ज्ञान गुप्त रहेगा। अज्ञान ढँका रहेगा। 9. अंतःकरण की शांति बनी रहेगी।
*सीखः* कब बोलना, कितना बोलना, कैसे बोलना यह कला सीख लेनी चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*साखीः*
*ऐसी वाणी बोलिये**,* *मन का आपा खोय़।*
*औरन को शीतल करे**,* *आपहूँ शीतल होय।।*
यह साखी बच्चों को कंठस्थ करायें और अर्थ भी बतायें।
*संकल्पः* ‘हम भी प्रतिदिन कुछ समय मौन अवश्य रखेंगे। हरिॐ.... हरिॐ...’ बच्चों से यह संकल्प करवायें।
*चुटकुलाः* चार लड़कों  ने कुछ समय मौन रखने का पक्का निश्चय किया। एक बार जब वे घर से बाहर निकले तो उनके मौन का समय शुरू हो गया। रास्ते में चलते-चलते अचानक एक लड़का बोलाः "मैं तो घर की चाबियाँ ही लाना भूल गया।" दूसरा लड़का बोलाः "चाबियाँ तो भूल गया पर तू बोला क्यों?" इस पर तीसरा बोला, "अरे, वह बोला तो बोला लेकिन तू क्यों बोला?" चौथा लड़का बोला, "मैं नहीं बोला, मैं नहीं बोला।"
*सीखः* मौन रखने पर सावधान रहना चाहिए कि मौन के लिए निर्धारित समय तक हमें कुछ नहीं बोलना है।
*कथा-प्रसंग आदि द्वारा सदगुणों का विकास।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मौन की महिमा*
‘महाभारत’ का लेखन कार्य चालू था। महर्षि वेदव्यासजी श्लोक बोलते जाते और गणेषजी मौनपूर्वक लिखते जाते। जब ‘महाभारत’ का अंतिम महर्षि वेदव्यास जी के मुख से निःसृत होकर गणेष जी के सुपाठय अक्षरों में भोजपत्र पर अंकित हो गया, तब गणेषजी से महर्षि ने कहाः "विघ्नविनाशक! धन्य है आपकी लेखनी! ‘महाभारत’ का सृजन तो वस्तुतः तो आपने ही किया है परन्तु एक वस्तु तो आपकी लेखनी से भी अधिक विस्मयकारी है और वह है आपका मौन। लंबे समय से आपका-हमारा साथ रहा। इतने समय में मैंने तो 15-20 लाख शब्द बोल दिये परंतु आपके मुख से मैंने एक भी शब्द नहीं सुना।"

----------


## ravi chacha

तब गणेषजी ने मौन की महिमा बताते हुए कहाः "बादरायणजी! किसी दीपक में अधिक तेल होता है किसी में कम परंतु तेल का अक्षय भंडार किसी भी दीपक में नहीं होता। उसी प्रकार देव, दानव और मानव आदि जितने भी तनधारी हैं, सबकी प्राणशक्ति सीमित है। किसी की कम है, किसी की अधिक परंतु असीम किसी की भी नहीं है। इस प्राणशक्ति का पूर्णतम लाभ वही पा सकता है, जो संयम से इसका उपयोग करता है। संयम ही समस्त सिद्धियों का आधार है ओर सयंम की पहली सीढ़ी है – वाक्संयम अर्थात मौन। जो वाणी का संयम नहीं करता, उसकी जिह्वा अनावश्यक शब्द बोलती रहती है और अनावश्यक शब्द प्रायः विग्रह एवं वैमनस्य उत्पन्न करते हैं जो हमारी प्राणशक्ति को सोख लेते हैं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

वाणी का निर्माण अग्नि के स्थूल भाग, हड्डी के मध्य भाग तथा ओज के सूक्ष्म भाग से होता है। मौन रहने से या मितभाषी होने से इन तीनों की रक्षा होती है। मौन प्राणशक्ति की सुरक्षा करता है, श्रेष्ठ विचारक व दीर्घजीवी बनाता है।
*स्वास्थ्य सुरक्षाः* 20 मि.ली. अदरक के रस में 1 चम्मच शहद मिला कर दिन में दो-तीन बार लेने से सर्दी में लाभ होता है। नींबू का रस गर्म पानी में मिला कर रात को सोते समय पीने से सर्दी मिटती है। हल्दी-नमक मिश्रित भुनी हुई अजवायन भोजन के पश्चात् मुखवास के रूप में नित्य सेवन करने से सर्दी-खाँसी मिट जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हँसते-खेलते पायें ज्ञानः इशारे से समझानाः एक चिट्ठी पर केन्द्र की सिखायी गयी कोई आध्यात्मिक बात लिखकर किसी बच्चे को दें तथा बच्चा इशारा करके अन्य बच्चों के समझाने का प्रयास करे। जिस बच्चे को इशारा समझ आ जाये वह खड़ा होकर बतायेगा। यदि गलत बताया तो फिर दूसरे बच्चे की बारी आयेगी।
उदाहरणः एकलव्य की कथा अथवा साखीः मैं बालक तेरा.........(पूरा बतायें।)
प्रश्नोत्तरीः सत्र में सिखाये गये विषयों पर आधारित प्रश्न पूछें। जैसेः
(क) मौन रखने के क्या लाभ होते हैं?
(ख) डॉक्टरों के अनुसार प्रतिदिन 1 बीड़ी या सिगरेट पीने से कितने मिनट आयु कम होती है?
गृहपाठः मौन में गुणों का वर्णन लिखकर लायें। प्रतिदिन कम-से-कम आधा घंटा एक निर्धारित समय पर मौन रखें। सात दिनों का विवरण लिखकर लायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

दिनचर्याः
त्रिकाल संध्याः संध्या के समय किये हुए प्राणायाम, जप और ध्यान से – जीवनीशक्ति का विकास होता है। ओज, तेज और बुद्धिशक्ति बढ़ती है। कुंडलिनी शक्ति के जागरण में सहयोग मिलता है। नियमित रूप से त्रिकाल संध्या करनेवाले को कभी रोजी-रोटी की चिंता नहीं करनी पड़ती।
त्रिकाल संध्या का समयः
प्रातः सूर्योदय से दस मिनट पूर्व व दस मिनट बाद तक।
मध्याह्न 12 बजे से 10 मिनट पहले से 10 मिनट बाद तक।
सांयकाल सूर्यास्त से 10 मिनट पहले से 10 मिनट बाद तक।
यदि संध्या का समय बीत जाय तो भी संध्या करनी चाहिए, वह भी हितकारी है। बच्चो! तुम भी अपने जीवन को महान बनाने हेतु अपनी सोयी हुई शक्तियों को जगाओ। प्रतिदिन जप, ध्यान, त्राटक, मौन का अभ्यास करो। त्रिकाल संध्या की अमृतमयी घड़ियों का लाभ लो।

----------


## ravi chacha

*इनसे सावधानः फास्टफूड – फास्टफूड जैसे – पीजा, बर्गर आदि हानिकारक पदार्थ मैदा, यीस्ट आदि से बनते हैं, जो पचने में भारी होते हैं तथा आँतों के रोग पैदा करते हैं। फास्टफूड में चर्बी और कार्बोहाइड्रेटस आवश्यकता से बहुत अधिक होते हैं तथा प्रोटीन नहीं के बराबर होती है। उनमें विटामिन तथा खनिज तत्त्व तो होते ही नहीं हैं। महीन मैदे से बनायी जाने वाली ब्रेड रेशा न होने से आँतों में जम जाती है तथा कब्ज, बदहजमी, गैस, पाचनतंत्र की कमजोरी आदि बीमारियाँ हमें जकड़ लेती हैं।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*श्री आसारामायण पाठ व पूज्यश्री की जीवन लीला पर आधारित कथा-प्रसंग।*
*विडीयो सत्संगः* यदि व्यवस्था हो तो ‘चेतना के स्वर’ वी.सी.डी. आधा घंटा बच्चों को दिखायें।
*दूसरा सत्र*
*कथा-प्रसंग द्वारा आदि द्वारा सदगुणों का विकासः*
सर्वप्रथम बच्चों को नीचे दिया गया श्लोक कंठस्थ करायें। फिर देशभक्त केशवराव हेडगेवार के कथा प्रसंग का वर्णन करते हुए बच्चों को जीवन में अपने देश व संस्कृति के प्रति लगाव और देशभक्ति की भावना दृढ़ करने की प्रेरणा भी दें।
*उद्यमः साहसं बुद्धि शक्तिः पराक्रमः।*
*षडेते यत्र वर्तन्ते तत्र देवः सहायकृत।।*
‘उद्यम, साहस, धीरज, बुद्धि, शक्ति और पराक्रम – ये छः गुण जिस व्यक्ति के जीवन में हैं, उसे देवता (परब्रह्म परमात्मा) सहायता करते हैं।’
*धर्मनिष्ठ देशभक्त केशवराव हेडगेवार*
विद्यालय में बच्चों मिठाई बाँटी जा रही थी। जब एक 11 वर्ष के बालक केशव को मिठाई का टुकड़ा दिया गया तो उसने पूछाः "यह मिठाई किस बात की है?"

----------


## ravi chacha

कैसा बुद्धिमान रहा होगा वह बालक! स्वाद का लंपट नहीं वरन् विवेकविचार का धनी रहा होगा।
बालक को बताया गयाः "महारानी विक्टोरिया का जन्मदिन है, इसलिए इस खुशी मनायी जा रही है।
बालक ने तुरंत मिठाई के टुकड़े को नाली में फैंक दिया और कहाः "रानी विक्टोरिया अंग्रेजों की रानी है और उन अंग्रेजों ने हमको गुलाम बनाया है। गुलाम बनाने वालों के जन्मदिन की खुशियाँ हम क्यों मनायें? हम तो खुशियाँ तब मनायेंगे जब हमें अपने देश भारत को आजाद करा लेंगे।"

----------


## ravi chacha

वही साहसी और देशभक्त आगे चलकर महान संस्कतिरक्षक और समाजसेवक डॉ. केशवराव हेडगेवार के रूप में प्रसिद्ध हुआ, जिन्होंने ‘राष्ट्रिय स्वयं सेवक संघ’ की स्थापना की। अपने देश और संस्कृति के प्रति निष्ठा रखने वाला व्यक्ति ही महान बनता है।
आज हम अपनी संस्कृति को भूलकर विदेशी संस्कृति को अपनाने जा रहे हैं। जन्मदिन भारतीय संस्कृति के अनुसार नहीं अपितु पश्चिमी संस्कृति के अनुसार मनाते हैं। नमस्कार करने के बजाय हाथ मिलाते हैं तथा विदेशी सामान को ही ज़्यादा महत्त्व देते हैं, जिससे हमारा देश पतित और गरीब होता जा रहा है। इसलिए हमें अपने सांस्कृतिक रीति-रिवाजों का सम्मान करना चाहिए और जहाँ तक संभव हो स्वदेशी वस्तुओं का ही उपयोग करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्राणवान पंक्तियाँ-*
*मैं छुई मुई का पौधा नहीं**,* *जो छूने से मुरझा जाऊँ।*
*मैं वो माई का लाल नहीं**,* *जो हौवा से डर जाउँ।।*
बच्चों को ये पंक्तियाँ कंठस्थ करवायें और अर्थ भी बतायें।
*स्वास्थ्य सुरक्षाः*
*जलपान विषयक महत्त्वपूर्ण बातें-*
भोजन के एक दो घंटे बाद पानी पीना लाभदायक है क्योंकि यह पाचन के दौरान पौष्टिक तत्त्वों को नष्ट नहीं होने देता, जिससे शरीर बलवान बनता है।
खेलकूद, व्यायाम व परिश्रम के कार्य करने से शरीर में पानी की कमी हो जाती है, अतएव परिश्रम करने से पहले तथा परिश्रम करने के उपरांत लगभग आधा घंटा विश्राम करके थोड़ा बहुत पानी अवश्य पीना चाहिए।
*जलपान निषेध कब**?* भोजन के तुरंत बाद (विशेषकर घी, तेल, मक्खन, फल आदि तथा गर्म वस्तुओं अथवा अति ठंडी वस्तुओं को खाने के तत्काल बाद), अति भूख लगने पर, शौचक्रिया के तुरन्त बाद, पेशाब करने के तुरंत बाद या पहले, धूप में तपकर आने के बाद, जब पसीना आ रहा हो तब तथा व्यायाम या खेलकूद के तत्काल बाद पानी नहीं पीना चाहिए, अन्यथा जुकाम आदि कई शिकायतें हो सकती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

हम जन्मदिन कैसे मना रहे हैं?
हम पाश्चात्य संस्कृति से प्रभावित होकर प्रकाश, आनंद व ज्ञान की ओर ले जाने वाली अपनी सनातन संस्कृति का अनादर करके अपना जन्मदिन अंधकार व अज्ञान की छाया में मना रहे हैं। केक पर मोमबत्तियाँ जलाकर उन्हें फूँककर बुझा देते हैं, प्रकाश के स्थान पर अँधेरा कर देते हैं।
पानी का गिलास होठों से लगाने मात्र से उस पानी में लाखों कीटाणु प्रवेश कर जाते हैं तो फिर मोमबत्तियों के बार-बार फूँकने पर थूक के माध्यम से केक में कितने कीटाणु प्रवेश करते होंगे? अतः हमें पाश्चात्य संस्कृति के अंधानुकरण का त्याग कर भारतीय संस्कृति के अनुसार ही मनाना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भारतीय संस्कृति के अनुसार जन्मदिन ऐसे मनाओ...*
यह शरीर जिसका जन्मदिन मनाना है, पंचभूतों से बना है जिनके अलग-अलग रंग हैं। पृथ्वी का पीला, जल का सफेद, अग्नि का लाल, वायु का हरा व आकाश का नीला।
थोड़े से चावल हल्दी, कुंकुम आदि उपरोक्त पाँच रंग के द्रव्यों से रंग लें। फिर उनसे स्वस्तिक बनायें और जितने वर्ष पूरे हों, मान लो 11, उतने छोटे दीये स्वास्तिक पर रख दें तथा 12 वें वर्ष की शुरूआत के प्रतीक के रूप में एक बड़ा दीया स्वास्तिक के मध्य में रखें।
फिर घर के सदस्यों से सब दीये जलवायें तथा बड़ा दीया कुटुम्ब के श्रेष्ठ, ऊँची सूझवाले, भक्तिभाव वाले व्यक्ति से जलवायें। इसके बाद जिसका जन्मदिन है, उसे सभी उपस्थित लोग शुभकामनाएँ दें। फिर आरती व प्रार्थना करें।
इस प्रकार सात्त्विक ढंग से शुभकामनाएँ देते हुए पवित्रता, दिव्यता व उल्लास सहित प्रकाशमय जन्मदिन मनाना चाहिए। आज के दिन अच्छे कर्म प्रभुचरणों में अर्पण करें एवं बुरे कर्म न दोहराने का शुभ संकल्प लें।
*संकल्पः* ‘अब हम अपना जन्मदिन भारतीय संस्कृति के अनुसार मनायेंगे और दूसरों को भी ऐसा करने के लिए प्रेरित करेंगे।’ – बच्चों से यह संकल्प करवायें।
*प्रेरक प्रसंगः*

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वामी विवेकानंद जी का संयम
सर्वप्रथम बच्चों को संयम माने मन, इन्द्रियों व वाणी पर संयम संबंधी जानकारी देते हुए बतायें कि स्वामी विवेकानंद जी किस प्रकार अपने जीवन में संयम के बल से महान बने। उनकी सफलता का रहस्य भी संयम ही था। अतः बच्चों को अपने जीवन में भी संयम लाने की प्रेरणा दें और उनसे स्वामी विवेकानंद जी की तरह जीवन में संयम अपना कर महान बनने का संकल्प करवायें।
प्रसंगः बचपन से अगर जीवन में संयम आ जाये तो शरीर में जो ऊर्जा विद्यमान है, वह बड़ा चमत्कार करती है। 15 साल में संत ज्ञानेश्वर ने ‘ज्ञानेश्वरी गीता’ लिख दी। 9 साल की उम्र में नानक जी ने अपने शिक्षक को अपनी विलक्षण बुद्धि से चकित कर दिया और 16 साल की उम्र में तोरण का किला जीतने वाले शिवाजी को कौन नहीं जानता?

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वामी विवेकानंदजी के विद्यार्थीकाल की यह घटना है। एक बार वे अपनी छत पर पाठयपुस्तक पढ़ रहे थे। पड़ोस की छत पर कोई लड़की आयी, जरा नखरे वाली थी, बार-बार देखती थी। नरेन्द्र की की नज़र भी उस पर पड़ गयी। दूसरी बार फिर से नज़र गयी ते देखा कि मन में बुरे विचार आ रहे हैं। विवेकी नरेन्द्र मन को सावधान करने लगे कि ‘ऐ मन! फिर से बुरी नज़र से देखा तो तेरी खबर लूँगा।’

----------


## ravi chacha

उस चंचला की हिलचाल से उनका मन भी उसको देखने को होने लगा तो वे तुरंत रसोईघर में गये और लाल मिर्च लेकर आँखों में झोंक दी तथा मन को कहने लगेः ‘विकारी दृष्टि से देखते-देखते विकारों की खाई में गिरेगा, कहीं का नहीं रहेगा। सारे विकारों की खाई असंयम है।’ ऐसा करने से उनका मन विकारों में गिरने से बच गया और वे कितने महान बन गये! यौवन की सुरक्षा ने उन्हें धर्मधुरंधर पद पर प्रतिष्ठित कर दिया। वे एक बार पढ़ते तो याद रह जाता।

----------


## ravi chacha

देश का गौरव बढ़ाने वाले युवक स्वामी विवेकानंद ब्रह्मचर्य-पालन और सदगुरु की कृपा से लाखों करोड़ों के प्रिय एवं पूज्य हुए। यौवन की सुरक्षा से वे प्रभुप्राप्ति की सफल यात्रा कर पाये।
अपने जीवन में निर्विकारिता, प्रसन्नता, आत्मा-परमात्मा में स्थिति कराने वाला ज्ञान और ध्यान होना चाहिए। इसी को बढ़ाओ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अनुभवः
‘यौवन सुरक्षा’ पुस्तक नहीं, अपितु एक शिक्षा-ग्रंथ है।
यह "यौवन सुरक्षा" एक पुस्तक नहीं अपितु एक शिक्षा ग्रंथ है जिससे हम विद्यार्थीयों को संयमी जीवन जीने की प्रेरणा मिलती है। सचमुच इस अनमोल ग्रंथ को पढ़कर एक अदभुत प्रेरणा तथा उत्साह मिलता है। मैंने इस पुस्तक में कई ऐसी बातें पढ़ीं जो शायद ही कोई हम बालकों को बता व समझा सके। ऐसी शिक्षा मुझे आज तक किसी दूसरी पुस्तक से नहीं मिली। मैं इस पुस्तक को जनसाधारण तक पहुँचाने वालों को प्रणाम करता हूँ तथा उन महापुरुष-महामानव को शत-शत प्रणाम करता हूँ जिनकी प्रेरणा तथा आशीर्वाद से इस पुस्तक की रचना हुई।

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐ अर्यमायै नमः मंत्र का 21 बार जप करायें और रात्रि में शयन के पहले 21 बार जप करके सोने को कहें तथा यौवन-सुरक्षा की महिमा बताकर जीवन में संयमी बनने की प्रेरणा भी दें।
संकल्पः ‘हम भी स्वामी विवेकानंदजी की तरह संयमी बनेंगे।’ बच्चों से यह संकल्प करवायें।
प्रश्नोत्तरीः सत्र में सिखाये गये विषयों पर आधारित प्रश्न पूछें। जैसे-
1.      बालक केशव ने मिठाई क्यों फैंक दी?
2.      त्रिकाल संध्या क्यों करनी चाहिए?
3.      हमारा शरीर कितने भूतों से बना है?
4.      स्वामी विवेकानंद जी महान कैसे बने?
गृहपाठः कक्षा 7 से ऊपर के बच्चों को प्रतिदिन ‘युवाधन सुरक्षा’ पुस्तक के दो पन्ने पढ़ने को कहें व जीवन में संयम लाकर महान बनने की प्रेरणा दें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिनचर्याः माता-पिता एवं गुरुजनों को प्रणामः* हमारी भारतीय संस्कृति मं माता-पिता व गुरुजनों को नित्य प्रणाम करने की कथा प्रचलित है।
जब हम अपनी ऋषि-परंपरा के अनुसार अपने हाथों से चौकड़ी (×) का निशान बनाते हुए माता-पिता एवं गुरुजनों को प्रणाम करते हैं तो उनकी ऊँची व शुभ भावनाएँ विद्युत तरँगों के माध्यम से हमारे मस्तिष्क तक पहुँचती हैं। मस्तिष्क उन्हें अपनी ग्रहणशील प्रकृति के अनुसार संस्कारों के रूप में संचित कर लेता है। महापुरुषों की आध्यात्मिक शक्तियाँ समस्त शरीर के नोकवाले अंगों द्वारा अधिक बढ़ती हैं और साधक के गोल अंगों द्वारा तेजी से ग्रहण होती हैं। इसलिए गुरु शिष्य के सिर पर हाथ रखते हैं ताकि हाथ की उँगलियों द्वारा वे आध्यात्मिक शक्तियाँ शिष्य के शरीर में प्रवाहित हो जायें। इसी प्रकार शिष्य जब गुरुचरणों में मस्तक रखता है, तब गुरुचरणों की उँगलियों द्वारा जो आध्यात्मिक शक्तियाँ प्रवाहित होती हैं, उन्हें मस्तक द्वारा अनायास ही ग्रहण करके वह आध्यात्मिक शक्तियों का अधिकारी बन जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भारतीय परम्पराः नमस्कार-* नमस्कार भारतीय संस्कृति की एक सुंदर परंपरा है। जब हम किसी बुजुर्ग, माता-पिता या संतों-महापुरुषों के सामने हाथ जोड़ कर मस्तक झुकाते हैं तो हमारा अहंकार पिघलता है, अंतः करण निर्मल होता है व समर्पण भाव प्रकट होता है।
दोनों हाथों को जोड़ने से जीवनीशक्ति और तेजोवलय का क्षय रोकने वाला एक चक्र बन जाता है। इसलिए हाथ मिलाकर ‘हैलो’ कहने के बजाय हाथ जोड़कर हरिॐ अथवा भगवान को कोई भी नाम लेकर अभिवादन करना चाहिए।
*संकल्पः* ‘हम आज से किसी से हाथ नहीं मिलायेंगे बल्कि हाथ जोड़कर ‘हरिॐ’ कहेंगे। बच्चों से यह संकल्प करवायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*श्री आसारामायण पाठ व पूज्यश्री की जीवनलीला पर आधारित कथा-प्रसंग।*
*विडियो सत्संगः* यदि व्यवस्था हो तो ‘चेतना के स्वर’ वी.सी.डी. आधा घंटा बच्चों के दिखायें।
*गृहपाठः* बच्चों को माता-पिता की सेवा का महत्त्व बताकर माता-पिता की सेवा करने को कहें और सप्ताह के सात दिन के कॉलम नोटबुक में बनाने को कहें। जिस दिन माता-पिता के सेवा की, उस दिन के सामने ॐ लिखें और जिस दिन नहीं की, उस दिन के सामने नहीं (×) का निशान लगायें। सेवा का वर्णन भी लिख कर लायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*नोटः बच्चों को आने वाले सत्र में आयोजित निबन्ध प्रतियोगित के बारे में बतायें एवं उन्हें तैयारी हेतु विषय दे दें। जैसे – बाल्यकाल से प्राप्त अच्छे संस्कारों से महान कैसे बना जा सकता है? जीवन में सदगुरुदेव की दीक्षा का महत्त्व आदि।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*जीवन-विकास का मूल संयम*
एक बड़े महापुरुष थे। हजारों-लाखों लोग उनकी पूजा करते थे, जय-जयकार करते थे। लाखों लोग उनके शिष्य थे, करोड़ों लोग उन्हें श्रद्धा-भक्ति से नमन करते थे। उन महापुरुष से किसी व्यक्ति ने पूछाः "राजा-महाराजा, राष्ठ्रपति जैसे लोगों को भी लोग केवल सलामी मारते हैं या हाथ जोड़ लेते हैं किंतु उनकी पूजा नहीं करते, जबकि आपकी लोग पूजा करते हैं। प्रणाम करते हैं तो बड़ी श्रद्धा-भक्ति से। ऐसा नहीं कि केवल हाथ जोड़ दिये। लाखों लोग आपकी फोटो के आगे भोग रखते हैं। आप इतने महान कैसे बने?

----------


## ravi chacha

दुनिया में मान करने योग्य तो बहुत से लोग हैं, बहुतों को धन्यवाद और प्रशंसा मिलती है लेकिन श्रद्धा-भक्ति से ऐसी पूजा न तो सेठों की होती है, न साहबों की, न प्रेसीडेंट की होती है, न सेना के अफसर की, न राजा की और न महाराजा की। अरे! श्री कृष्ण के साथ रहने वाले लोग भीम, अर्जुन, युधिष्ठर आदि की भी पूजा नहीं होती, जबकि श्री कृष्ण की पूजा करोड़ों लोग करते हैं। भगवान राम को करोड़ों लोग मानते हैं। आपकी पूजा भी भगवान जैसी ही होती है। आप इतने महान कैसे बने?

----------


## ravi chacha

उन महापुरुष ने जवाब में केवल एक ही शब्द कहा और वह शब्द था ‘संयम’।
तब उस व्यक्ति ने पुनः पूछाः ‘हे गुरुवर! क्या आप बता सकते हैं कि आपके जीवन में संयम का पाठ कब से शुरु हुआ?"
महापुरुष बोलेः "मेरे जीवन में संयम की शुरुआत पाँच वर्ष की आयु से ही शुरु हो गई। मैं पाँच वर्ष का था तब मेरे पिताजी ने मुझसे कहाः
‘बेटा! कल हम तुम गुरुकुल भेजेंगे। गुरुकुल जाते समय तेरी माँ तेरे साथ नहीं होगी, भाई भी साथ नहीं जायेगा और मैं भी साथ नहीं आऊँगा। कल सुबह नौकर तुझे स्नान, नाश्ता करा के, घोड़े पर बिठाकर गुरुकुल ले जाएगा। हम सामने होंगे तो तेरा मोह हम में हो सकता है, इसलिए हम दूसरे के घर में छिप जाएँगे, जिससे तू हमें नहीं देख सकेगा पर हम ऐसी व्यवस्था करेंगे कि हम तुझे देख सकेंगे। हमें देखना है कि तू रोते-रोते जाता है या हमारे कुल के बालक को जिस प्रकार जाना चाहिए वैसे जाता है। घोड़े पर जब जाएगा और गली में मुड़ेगा, तब भी यदि तू पीछे मुड़ कर देखेगा तो हम समझेंगे कि तू हमारे कुल पर कलंक है।’

----------


## ravi chacha

पीछे मुड़कर देखने से भी मना कर दिया! पाँच वर्ष का बेटा गुरुकुल जाए, जाते वक्त माता-पिता भी सामने न हों और गली में मुड़ते वक्त घर की देखने का भी मना हो! कितना संयम! कितना कड़ा अनुशासन!!!

----------


## ravi chacha

पिता ने कहाः ‘फिर जब तुम गुरुकुल में पहुँचोगे और गुरुजी तुम्हारी परीक्षा के लिए तुमसे कहेंगे कि बाहर बैठो तो तुम्हें बाहर बैठना पड़ेगा। गुरुजी जब तक बाहर से अन्दर आने की आज्ञा न दें, तब तक तुम्हें वहाँ रुककर संयम का परिचय देना पड़ेगा। फिर गुरुजी ने तुम्हें प्रवेश दिया, पास किया तो तू हमारे घर का बालक कहलायेगा, अन्यथा तू खानदान का नाम बढ़ाने वाला नहीं, नाम डुबानेवाला साबित होगा। इसलिए कुल पर कलंक मत लगाना वरन् सफलतापूर्वक गुरुकुल में प्रवेश पाना।’

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरे पिता जी ने मुझे समझाया और मैं गुरुकुल पहुँचा। मेरे नौकर ने आकर गुरुजी से आज्ञा माँगी कि ‘वह बालक गुरुकुल में आना चाहता है।’
गुरुजी बोलेः ‘उसको बाहर बैठा दो।’
थोड़ी देर बाद गुरुजी बाहर आये और बोलेः ‘बेटा! देख, इधर बैठ जा। आँखें बंद कर ले। जब तक मैं नहीं आऊँ और जब तक तू मेरी आवाज़ नहीं सुने, तब तक तुझे आँखें नहीं खोलनी हैं। अपने शरीर पर, मन पर और अपने आप पर तेरा कितना संयम है इसकी कसौटी होगी। अगर अपने-आप पर तेरा संयम होगा तो ही तुझे गुरुकुल में प्रवेश मिल सकेगा। यदि संयम नहीं है तो फिर तू कभी महापुरुष नहीं बन सकता, अच्छा विद्यार्थी भी नहीं बन सकेगा।’

----------


## ravi chacha

संयम ही जीवन की नीँव है। संयम से ही एकाग्रता आदि गुण विकसित होते हैं। यदि संयम नहीं है तो एकाग्रता नहीं आती, तेजस्विता नहीं आती, याद शक्ति नहीं बढ़ती। अतः जीवन में संयम चाहिए, चाहिए और चाहिए।
कब हँसना और कब एकाग्रचित्त होकर सत्संग सुनना, इसके लिए भी संयम चाहिए। क्या खाना क्या नहीं खाना? क्या करना क्या नहीं करना? किसका संग करना किसका नहीं करना? इसमें भी विवेक चाहिए, संयम चाहिए। संयम ही सफलता का सोपान है। भगवान को पाना है तो भी संयम ज़रूरी है। सिद्धि पानी है तो भी संयम चाहिए और प्रसिद्ध पानी है तो भी संयम चाहिए। संयम तो सबका मूल है। जैसे सब व्यंजनों का मूल पानी है, ऐसे ही जीवन के विकास का मूल संयम है।

----------


## ravi chacha

गुरुजी तो कहकर चले गये कि ‘जब तक मैं न आऊँ तब तक आँखें न खोलना।’ थोड़ी देर बाद गुरुकुल की ‘रीसेस’ हुई। सब बच्चे आये। मन हुआ कि देखूँ- ‘कौन है?’ फिर याद आया कि संयम! थोड़ी देर बाद पुनः कुछ बच्चों को मेरे पास भेजा गया। वे लोग मेरे आस-पास खेलने लगे, कबड्डी-कबड्डी की आवाज़ भी सुनी। मेरी देखने की बहुत इच्छा हुई परन्तु मुझे याद आया कि संयम!!

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरे मन की शक्ति के बढ़ाने का पहला प्रयोग हो गया – मेरी स्मरणशक्ति बढ़ाने की पहली कुंजी मिल गयी – संयम! मेरे जीवन को महान बनाने की प्रथम कृपा गुरुजी द्वारा हुई – संयम! ऐसे महान गुरु की कसौटी में उस पाँच वर्ष की छोटी सी वय में उत्तीर्ण होना था। अगर मैं अनुत्तीर्ण हो जाता तो फिर मेरे घर मेरे पिता जी मुझे बहुत छोटी दृष्टि से देखते।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब बच्चे खेल कर चले गये लेकिन मैंने आँखें नहीं खोलीं। थोड़ी देर के बाद गुड़ और शक्कर की चासनी बना कर मेरे आस-पास उड़ेल दी गई। मेरे घुटने पर, मेरी जाँघ पर भी कुछ बूँदें चासनी की डाल दी गयीं। जी चाहता था कि आँखें खोल कर देखूँ कि अब क्या होता है। फिर गुरुजी की आज्ञा याद आयी, ‘आँखें मत खोलना।’ अपनी आँख पर, अपने मन पर संयम रखा। शरीर पर चींटियाँ चलने लगीं लेकिन याद था कि उत्तीर्ण होने के लिए ‘संयम’ जरूरी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

तीन घंटे बीत गये, तब गुरुजी आये और बड़े प्रेम से बोलेः ‘पुत्र ! उठो...उठो। तुम इस परीक्षा में उत्तीर्ण रहे। शाबाश है तुम्हें।’
ऐसा कहकर गुरुजी ने स्वयं अपने हाथों से मुझे उठाया। गुरुकुल में प्रवेश मिल गया। गुरु के आश्रम में प्रवेश अर्थात् भगवान के राज्य में प्रवेश मिल गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार मुझे महान बनाने में मुख्य भूमिका संयम की ही रही है। यदि बाल्यकाल से ही पिता जी की आज्ञा को न मानकर संयम का पालन न करता तो आज न जाने मैं कहाँ होता? सचमुच, संयम में अदभुत सामर्थ्य है। संयम के बल पर दुनिया के सारे कार्य संभव हैं। जितने भी महापुरुष, संतपुरुष इस दुनिया में हो चुके हैं या हैं, उनकी महानता के मूल में उनका संयम ही है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वीणा के तार संयत हैं इसी से मधुर स्वर गूँजता है। अगर वीणा के तार ढीले कर दिये जायें तो वे मधुर स्वर नहीं आलापेंगे।
रेल के इंजन में वाष्प संयत है तो हजारों यात्रियों को दूर-सदूर की यात्रा कराने में वह सफल होती है। अगर वाष्प का संयम टूट जाये, वह इधर-उधर बिखर जाए तो रेलगाड़ी दौड़ नहीं सकती।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे ही हे विद्यार्थी! अपने जीवन में संयम का पाठ याद रख। महान बनने की यही शर्त हैः संयम और सदाचार। हजार बार असफल होने पर भी फिर से पुरुषार्थ कर, अवश्य सफलता मिलेगी। हिम्मत न हार। छोटा-छोटा नियम, छोटा-छोटा संयम का व्रत जीवन में लाते हुए आगे बढ़ और महान हो जा।
*प्राणवान पंक्तियाँ-*
*तुझसे है सारा जग रोशन**,* *ओ भारत के नौजवान !*
*संयम सदाचार को मत छोड़ना**,* *भले आयें लाखों तूफान।।*
बच्चों को यह साखी कंठस्थ करवायें एवं अर्थ भी बतायें।
*संकल्पः* ‘हम भी अपने जीवन में संयम सदाचार अपनाकर अपना भविष्य उज्जवल बनायेंगे।’ बच्चों से यह संकल्प करवायें।
*स्वास्थ्य सुरक्षाः*

----------


## ravi chacha

च्यवनप्राश के लाभ तथा आश्रम द्वारा निर्मित च्यवनप्राश के बारे में भी बच्चों को जानकारी दें। ‘चरक संहिता’ में महर्षि चरक ने च्यवनप्राश को ‘रसायन’ कहा है। आयुर्वेद में रसायन शब्द का अर्थ हैः यौवन और दीर्घायु प्रदान करने वाला, जिसमें जीवनीय तत्त्व और सप्तधातुओं (रस, रक्त, मांस, मेद, अस्थि, मज्जा और वीर्य) को पुष्ट करने वाले तत्त्व भरपूर हों।

----------


## ravi chacha

लाभः च्यवनप्राश शरीर की पाचन-प्रक्रिया को सुधार शरीर के कोषों का नवीनीकरण करता है। इसके लगातार सेवन से व्यक्ति दीर्घायु, बढ़िया याद्दाश्त, अदभुत प्रतिभाशक्ति, रोगों से मुक्ति, चिरयौवन और बल प्राप्त करता है। ‘संत श्री आसाराम जी औषध निर्माण विभाग’ सात्त्विक व पवित्र वातावरण में च्यवनप्राश बनाता है, जिसमें होते हैं – वीर्यवान आँवले, प्रवालपिष्टी, शुद्ध देसी घी, मिश्री और अन्य कुल मिला कर 56 द्रव्य।

----------


## ravi chacha

च्यवनप्राश शीत ऋतु में ही खाया जाता है, यह बिल्कुल निराधार और भ्रान्त मान्यता है। इसका विधिपूर्वक सेवन वर्ष भर सभी ऋतुओं में किया जा सकता है। इसे स्वस्थ या रोगी, बालक, युवक व वृद्ध सभी ले सकते हैं। इसका प्रयोग विशेषकर पुरानी खाँसी, रोगजनित दुर्बलता, राजयक्षमा (क्षयरोग), फेफड़ों और मूत्राशय के रोगों में किया जाता है। इससे शरीर पुष्ट एवं कांति से युक्त होता है, मेधा तथा स्मृतिशक्ति बढ़ती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

विशेषः रविवार, शुक्रवार और अष्टमी को आँवला नहीं खाना चाहिए तथा च्यवनप्राश का सेवन भी नहीं करना चाहिए।
जीवनोपयोगी नियमः कोई भी पेय पदार्थ जब चन्द्र (बायाँ) स्वर चालू हो तभी लें। यदि दाहिना स्वर चालू हो तो कोई पेय पदार्थ पीना आवश्यक हो तो दाहिना नथुना बंद करके बायें नथुने से श्वास लेते हुए ही पीयें। दाहिना स्वर चालू हो तब भोजन करना चाहिए। यदि दाहिना स्वर चालू न हो तो भोजन से पहले चालू कर लो।

----------


## ravi chacha

*विधिः* बायीं करवट लेट जाने से थोड़ी देर में दाहिना स्वर चालू हो जाता है।
*निबंध प्रतियोगिताः* सत्र में सिखाये गये विषयों पर आधारित प्रश्न पूछें। जैसे-
1.      जीवन-विकास का मूल क्या है?
2.      च्यवनप्राश से क्या-क्या लाभ होते हैं?
3.      कौन-सा स्वर चालू हो तब कोई पेय पदार्थ लेना चाहिए?

----------


## ravi chacha

*ज्ञानचर्चाः भोजन के प्रकारः-*
*सात्त्विक भोजनः* आयु, बुद्धि, बल, आरोग्य, सुख व प्रीति को बढ़ाने वाले, रसयुक्त, चिकने और स्थिर रहने वाले तथा स्वभाव से ही मन को प्रिय पदार्थ सात्त्विक भोजन में आते हैं। जैसे- दूध, दही, घी, फल, हरी सब्जियाँ आदि।
*राजसी भोजनः* कड़वे, खट्टे, नमकीन, बहुत गर्म, तीखे, रूखे, दाहकारक और दुःख, चिंता तथा रोगों को उत्पन्न करने वाले भोज्य पदार्थ राजसी होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*तामसी भोजनः* जो भोजन अधपका, रसरहित, दुर्गन्धयुक्त, बासी, उच्छिष्ट और अपवित्र हैं उसे तामसी भोजन कहते हैं।
*स्वास्थ्य सुरक्षा के नियमः* भोजन में पालक, मेथी, हरी सब्जियाँ, दूध, घी, छाछ, मक्खन, पके हुए फल आदि विशेषरूप से लें। इससे सात्त्विकता बढ़ेगी, उत्साह और प्रसन्नता बनी रहेगी। पेट को साफ रखें। कभी-कभी त्रिफला चूर्ण या संतकृपा चूर्ण पानी के साथ लिया करें। कभी-कभी उपवास करें। उपवास से पाचन शक्ति बढ़ती है, भगवद भजन और आत्मचिंतन में मदद मिलती है ठूँस-ठूँस कर न खायें। क्या खायें, कब खायें, कैसे खायें, कितना खायें इसका विवेक रखना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

दिनचर्याः व्यायाम, योगासन एवं खेलकूद का महत्त्वः स्वस्थ शरीर में स्वस्थ मन का निवास होता है। अंग्रजी में कहते हैं – A healthy mind resides in a healthy body.
जिसका शरीर स्वस्थ नहीं रहता, उसका मन अधिक विकारग्रस्त होता है। इसलिए रोज प्रातः व्यायाम एवं आसन करना चाहिए।
व्यायामः ‘व्यायाम’ का अर्थ पहलवानों की तरह मांसपेशियाँ बढ़ाना नहीं है। शरीर को योग्य कसरत मिल जाये ताकि उसमें रोग प्रवेश न करें और शरीर तथा मन स्वस्थ रहें – इतना ही इसमें हेतु है।
व्यायाम करने से शरीर की सभी मांसपेशियाँ क्रियाशील हो जाती हैं, शरीर के सभी अंगों में रक्त संचरण होता है। व्यायाम करने से मांसपेशियाँ सशक्त बनती हैं। आसन करने से पहले व्यायाम करने से आसन करते समय मांसपेशियों और संधिस्थानों पर ज़्यादा जोर नहीं पड़ता। दंड-बैठक, पुल-अप्स आदि उत्तम व्यायाम हैं। रोज प्रातःकाल 3-4 मिनट दौड़ने और तेजी से टहलने से भी शरीर को अच्छा व्यायाम मिल जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*योगासनः आसन शरीर के समुचित विकास एवं ब्रह्मचर्य-साधना के लिए अत्यंत उपयोगी सिद्ध होते हैं। व्यायाम से भी अधिक उपयोगी आसन है। योगासन शरीर का सहज-स्वाभाविक विकास करते हैं। इनसे शरीर की मांसपेशियों व अस्थियों को ही नहीं बल्कि एक-एक कोशिका, एक-एक उत्तक और एक-एक नस को लाभ मिलता है। साथ ही शरीर के विभिन्न तंत्रों और संस्थानों, जैसे – श्वसनतंत्र, पाचन तंत्र, नाड़ी-संस्थान, रक्त-संचरण इत्यादि का भी सामर्थ्य बढ़ता है तथा उनके विकार दूर होते हैं।*

----------


## ravi chacha

योगासन मन मस्तिष्क को भी प्रफुल्लित, आनंदित तथा प्रमाद रहित रखता है। मानसिक एकाग्रता और शांति बढ़ाने में भी सहयोगी होते हैं। रोगों का निवारण कर शरीर की रोगप्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढ़ाते हैं।
आसन केवल शारीरिक क्रियामात्र नहीं हैं, उनमें आध्यात्मिक प्रगति के बीज छिपे हैं। आसन के द्वारा शरीर की चंचलता (रजोगुण), अस्थिरता और आलस्य-प्रमाद (तमोगुण) दूर होकर शरीर में सत्त्वगुण का प्रकाश होता है तथा दिव्यता आती है। किसी एक आसन को अभ्यास द्वारा सिद्ध कर लेने पर सामर्थ्य बढ़ता है। बच्चों को प्रतिदिन शशकासन, सर्वांगासन, ताड़ासन, पादपश्चिमोत्ताना  न अवश्य ही करने चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*खेलकूदः* खेलों के द्वारा बच्चों की मानसिक, बौद्धक शक्तियों का सहज ही विकास होता है। स्फूर्ति, चपलता, अनुशासन, निर्भयता, सहयोग की भावना, साहस, मैत्री आदि सदगुण विकसित होने लगते हैं।
*इनसे सावधानः आइसक्रीम से हानि* *–* आइसक्रीम के निर्माण में कच्ची सामग्री के तौर पर अधिकांशतः हवा भरी रहती है। साथ ही उसमें 30% बिना उबला और बिना छना पानी, 6% पशुओं की चर्बी तथा 7 से 8% शक्कर होती है। इसके अतिरिक्त आइसक्रीम में रोगजनक जहरीले रासायनिक पदार्थ भी मिलाये जाते हैं जो किसी जहर से कम नहीं होते। जैसे – इथाईल एसिटेट के प्रयोग से आइसक्रीम में अनानास जैसा स्वाद आता है परन्तु इसके वाष्प से फेफड़े, गुर्दे और दिल की भयंकर बीमारियाँ उत्पन्न होती हैं।
*संकल्पः* ‘अब हम यह जहर अपने मुँह में नहीं डालेंगे। स्वास्थ्य के इस घातक शत्रु को अब हम अपने घर नहीं लायेंगे।’ बच्चों से यह संकल्प करवायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री आसारामायण पाठ व पूज्यश्री की जीवन लीला पर आधारित कथा-प्रसंग।
विडियो सत्संगः यदि व्यवस्था हो तो ‘चेतना के स्वर’ वी.सी.डी. आधा घंटा बच्चों को दिखायें।
गृहपाठः बच्चे भोजन के पश्चात अपनी जूठी थाली साफ करने के लिए किसी दूसरे को न देकर स्वयं साफ करने का नियम लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

कथा-प्रसंग आदि द्वारा सदगुणों का विकासः
तिलकजी की सत्यनिष्ठा
‘सत्य की महिमा’ विषय पर चर्चा करते हुए सर्वप्रथम इस विषय में बच्चों की राय लें। तत्पश्चात ‘हमारे जीवन में सत्य की क्या महिमा है?’ – इसके बारे में बच्चों को बतायें कि सत्य-आचरण करने वाला निर्भय रहता है, उसका आत्मबल बढ़ता है। जो झूठ बोलता है उसकी बात में कोई दम नहीं होता है और न ही उसकी बात कोई मानता है। सत्य-आचरण करने वाला सदैव सबका प्रिय हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार की चर्चा करते हुए अपने देश की महान विभूति लोकमान्य तिलक जी के बाल्यकाल का निम्न प्रसंग सुनाकर बच्चों को जीवन में सत्य बोलने की आदत डालने की प्रेरणा दें।
एक बार अर्धवार्षिक परीक्षा में तिलकजी ने प्रश्नपत्र के सभी प्रश्नों के जवाब सही लिख डाले। परीक्षाफल घोषित करते समय प्रथम, द्वितिय व तृतिय स्थान प्राप्त करने वाले विद्यार्थीयों को प्रोत्साहन रूप में इनाम दिये जा रहे थे। तिलक जी की कक्षा में उन्होंने ही प्रथम स्थान प्राप्त किया था। अतः इनाम के लिए उनका नाम घोषित किया गया। ज्यों ही अध्यापक ने उन्हें आगे बुलाकर इनाम देने के लिए हाथ बढ़ाया, त्यों ही बालक तिलक रोने लगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह देखकर सभी को बड़ा आश्चर्य हुआ! जब अध्यापक ने तिलक जी से रोने का कारण पूछा तो वे बोलेः "अध्यापक जी! सच बात तो यह है कि सभी प्रश्नों के जवाब मैंने नहीं लिखे हैं। आप सारे प्रश्नों के सही जवाब लिखने पर यह इनाम मुझे दे रहे हैं किंतु एक प्रश्न का जवाब मैंने अपने मित्र से पूछकर लिखा था। अतः इनाम का वास्तविक हकदार मैं नहीं हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

अध्यापक प्रसन्न होकर तिलक को गले लगा कर बोलेः "बेटा! भले पहले नंबर के लिए इनाम पाने का तुम्हारा हक नहीं बनता किंतु यह इनाम अब तुम्हें तुम्हारी सच्चाई के लिए देता हूँ।
ऐसे सत्यनिष्ठ, न्यायप्रिय और ईमानदार बालक ही आगे चलकर महान कार्य कर पाते हैं।
प्यारे बच्चो! तुम ही भावी भारत के भाग्य विधाता हो। अतः अभी से अपने जीवन में सत्यपालन, ईमानदारी, संयम, सदाचार, न्यायप्रियता आदि गुणों को अपनाकर अपना जीवन महान बनाओ। तुम्हीं में से कोई लोकमान्य तिलक तो कोई सरदार वल्लभभाई पटेल, कोई शिवाजी तो कोई महाराणा प्रताप जैसा बन सकता है। तुम्हीं में से कोई ध्रुव, प्रह्लाद, मीरा, मदालसा का आदर्श पुनः स्थापित कर सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सांच बराबर तप नहीं**,* *झूठ बराबर पाप।*
*जाके हिरदे सांच है**,* *ताके हिरदे आप।।*
यह साखी बच्चों को कंठस्थ करवायें और अर्थ भी बतायें।
*संकल्पः* हम भी जीवन में सत्यपालन, ईमानदारी, संयम, सदाचार आदि सदगुणों को अपना कर अपना जीवन महान बनायेंगे। भगवद-कृपा और संत-महापुरुषों के आशीर्वाद हमारे साथ हैं। हरिॐ... हरिॐ... बच्चों से यह संकल्प करवायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

बालियाँ या झुमकेः कानों में सोने की बालियाँ अथवा झुमके आदि पहनने से हिस्टीरिया रोग में लाभ मिलता है तथा आँत उतरने अर्थात् हर्निया का रोग नहीं होता।
नथनीः नाक में नथनी धारण करने से नासिका-संबंधी रोग नहीं होते तथा सर्दी-खाँसी में राहत मिलती है।
बिछियाः पैरों की उँगलियों चाँदी की बिछिया पहनने से साइटिक रोग एवं दिमागी-विकार दूर होकर स्मरण शक्ति में वृद्धि होती है।
चुटकुलाः एक शिक्षक ने सभी बच्चों से कहाः "बच्चों सब काम भाईचारे से मिलजुल कर किया करो।"
एक विद्यार्थी ने कहाः "सर! अगर ऐसा है तो आप हमें परीक्षा के दिनों में अलग-अलग क्यों बिठाते हो?"
ज्ञानः हमें बात का सही अर्थ समझना चाहिए और परीक्षा के समय ईमानदारी से पेपर देना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*श्रद्धापूर्वक जप से अनुपम लाभ*श्रद्धा बहुत ऊँची चीज है। विश्वास और श्रद्धा का मूल्यांकन करना संभव ही नहीं है। जैसे अप्रिय शब्दों से अशांति और दुःख पैदा होता है ऐसे ही श्रद्धा और विश्वास से अशांति शांति में बदल जाती है, निराशा आशा में बदल जाती है, क्रोध क्षमा में बदल जाता है, मोह समता में बदल जाता है, लोभ संतोष में बदल जाता और काम राम में बदल जाता है। श्रद्धा और विश्वास के बल से और भी कई रासायनिक परिवर्तन होते हैं। श्रद्धा के बल से शरीर का तनाव शांत हो जाता है, मन संदेह रहित हो जाता है, बुद्धि में दुगनी-तिगुनी योग्यता आती है और अज्ञान की परतें हट जाती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*श्रद्धापूर्वाः सर्वधर्मा....* सभी धर्मों में – चाहे वह हिन्दू धर्म हो चाहे इसलाम धर्म, या अन्य कोई भी धर्म हो, उसमें श्रद्धा की आवश्यकता है। ईश्वर, औषधि, मूर्ति, तीर्थ एवं मंत्र में श्रद्धा होगी तो फल मिलेगा।
यदि कोई कहे कि 'मेरा मंत्र छोटा है...' तो यह सही नहीं है बल्कि उसकी श्रद्धा ही छोटी है। वह भूल जाता है कि छोटा सा मच्छर, एक छोटी सी चींटी हाथी को मार सकती है। श्रद्धा की छोटी-सी चिंगारी जन्म-जन्मांतर के पाप-ताप को, अज्ञान को हटाकर हमारे हृदय में ज्ञान, आनंद, शांति देकर, ईश्वर का नूर चमका कर ईश्वर के साथ एकाकार करा देती है।यह श्रद्धा देवी का ही तो चमत्कार है !

----------


## ravi chacha

अष्टावक्र मुनि राजा जनक से कहते हैं- *श्रद्धस्व तात श्रद्धस्व ...* 'श्रद्धा कर, तात ! श्रद्धा कर।' श्रीकृष्ण अर्जुन से कहते हैं- *श्रद्धावाँल्लभते ज्ञानं तत्परः संयतेन्द्रियः* (गीताः 4.39) 'जितेन्द्रिय, साधनापरायण और श्रद्धावान मनुष्य ज्ञान को प्राप्त होता है।' श्रद्धावान उस आत्मा-परमात्मा को पा लेता है।
एक पायलट पर भी हम जैसों को श्रद्धा रखनी पड़ती है। संसार का कुछ लेना-देना नहीं था, फिर भी अमेरिका, युरोप, अफ्रीका, जर्मनी, हाँगकाँग, दुबई – जहाँ भी गये हमको पायलट पर श्रद्धा करनी पड़ी। हमारी सब चीजें और हमारी जान, सब पायलट के हवाले....... तब हम यहाँ से उठाकर दुबई पहुँचाये गये, दुबई से उठाकर लंदन, लंदन से उठाकर अमेरिका पहुँचाये गये....

----------


## ravi chacha

यहाँ से अमेरिका पहुँचाने वाले पर भी श्रद्धा रखनी पड़ती है तो जो 84 लाख जन्मों से उठाकर ईश्वर के साथ एकाकार करने वाले शास्त्र, संत और मंत्र है उन पर श्रद्धा नहीं करेंगे तो किस पर करेंगे भाई साहब? इसलिए मंत्र पर अडिग श्रद्धा होनी चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

मकरन्द पांडे के घर किसी संत की दुआ से एक बालक का जन्म हुआ। 13-14 वर्ष की उम्र में वह बालक ग्वालियर के पास किसी गाँव में आम के एक बगीचे की रखवाली करने के लिए गया। उसका नाम तन्ना था। वह कुछ पशुओं की आवाज निकालना जानता था।

----------


## ravi chacha

हरिदास महाराज अपने भक्तों को लेकर हरिद्वार से लौट रहे थे। वे उसी बगीचे में आराम करने के लिए रुके। इतने में अचानक शेर की गर्जना सुनाई दी। शेर की गर्जना सुनकर सारे यात्री भाग खड़े हुए। हरिदास महाराज ने सोचा कि 'गाँव के बगीचे में शेर कहाँ से आ सकता है?' इधर-उधर झौंककर देखा तो एक लड़का छुपकर हँस रहा था। महाराज ने पूछाः "शेर की आवाज तूने की न?"

----------


## ravi chacha

तन्ना ने कहाः "हाँ।" महाराज के कहने पर उसने दूसरे जानवरों की भी आवाज निकालकर दिखायी। हरिदास महाराज ने उसके पिता को बुलाकर कहाः "इस बेटे को मेरे साथ भेज दो।"
पिता ने सम्मति दे दी। हरिदास महाराज ने शेर, भालू या घोड़े-गधे की आवाजें जहाँ से पैदा होती हैं उधर (आत्मस्वरूप) की ओर ले जाने वालागुरुमंत्र दे दिया और थोड़ी संगीत-साधना करवायी। तन्ना साल में 10-15 दिन अपने गाँव आता और शेष समय वृंदावन में हरिदासजी महाराज के पास रहता। बड़ा होने पर उसकी शादी हुई।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार ग्वालियर में अकाल पड़ गया। उस समय के राजा रामचंद्र ने सेठों को बुलाकर कहाः "गरीबों के आँसू पोंछने के लिए चंदा इकट्ठा करना है।"
किसी ने कुछ दिया, किसी ने कुछ... हरिदास के शिष्य तन्ना ने अपनी पत्नी के जेवर देते हुए कहाः "राजा साहब ! गरीबों की सेवा में इतना ही दे सकता हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा उसकी प्रतिभा को जानता था। राजा ने कहाः "तुम साधारण आदमी नहीं हो, तुम्हारे पास गुरुदेव का दिया हुआ मंत्र हैं और तुम गुरु के आश्रम में रह चुके हो। तुम्हारे गुरु समर्थ हैं। तुमने गुरुआज्ञा का पालन किया है। तुम्हारे पास गुरुकृपारूपी धन है। हम तुमसे ये गहने-गाँठेरूपी धन नहीं लेंगे बल्कि गुरुकृपा का धन चाहेंगे।"
"महाराज ! मैं समझा नहीं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

"तुम अगर गुरु के साथ तादात्म्य करके मेघ राग गाओगे तो यह अकाल सुकाल में बदल सकता है। सूखा हरियाली में बदल सकता है। भूख तृप्ति में बदल सकती है और मौतें जीवन में बदल सकती हैं। श्रद्धा और विश्वास से गुरुमंत्र जपने वाले की कविताओं में भी बल आ जाता है। तुम केवल सहमति दे दो और कोई दिन निश्चित कर लो। उस दिन हमसब इस राजदरबार में ईश्वर को प्रार्थना करते हुए बैठेंगे और तुम मेघ राग गाना।"
राग-रगिनियों में बड़ी ताकत होती है। जब झूठे शब्द भी कलह और झगड़े पैदा कर सक देते हैं तो सच्चे शब्द, ईश्वरीय यकीन क्या नहीं कर सकता? तारीख तय हो गयी। राज्य में ढिंढोरा पीट दिया गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

उन दिनों दिल्ली के बादशाह अकबर का सिपहसालार ग्वालियर आया हुआ था। ढिंढोरा सुनकर उसने दिल्ली जाने का कार्यक्रम स्थगित कर दिया। उसने सोचा कि 'तन्ना के मेघ राग गाने से क्या सचमुच बरसात हो सकती है? यह मुझे अपनी आँखों से देखना है।'
कार्यक्रम की तैयारी हुई। तन्ना थोड़ा जप-ध्यान करके आया था। उसका हाथ वीणा की तारों पर घूमने लगा। सबने अपने दिल के यकीन की तारों पर भी श्रद्धा के सुमन चढ़ायेः

----------


## ravi chacha

'हे सर्वसमर्थ, करूणा-वरूणा के धनी, मेघों के मालिक वरूण देव, आत्मदेव, कर्ता-भोक्ता महेश्वर ! परमेश्वर ! तेरी करूणा-कृपा इन भूखे जानवरों पर और गलतियों के घर – इन्सानों पर बरसे...
हम अपने कर्मों को तोलें तो दिल धड़कता है। किंतु तेरी करूणा पर, तेरी कृपा पर हमें विश्वास है। हम अपने कर्मों के बल से नहीं किंतु तेरी करूणा के भरोसे, तेरे औदार्य के भरोसे तुझसे प्रार्थना करते हैं.....

----------


## ravi chacha

हे गोबिन्द !  हे गोपाल ! हे वरूण देव ! इस मेघ राग से प्रसन्न होकर तू अपने मेघों को आज्ञा कर सकता है और अभी-अभी तेरे मेघ इस इलाके की अनावृष्टि को सुवृष्टि में बदल सकते हैं।
इधर तन्ना ने मेघ बरसाने के लिए मेघ राग गाना शुरु किया और देखते-ही-देखते आकाश में बादल मँडराने लगे.... ग्वालियर की राजधानी और राजदरबार मेघों की घटाओं से आच्छादित होने लगा। राग पूरा हो उसके पूर्व ही सृष्टिकर्ता ने पूरी कृपा बरसायी और जोरदार बरसात होने लगी !

----------


## ravi chacha

अकबर का सिपहसालार देखकर दंग रहा गया कि कवि के गान में इतनी क्षमता कि बरसात ला दे। सिपहसालार ने दिल्ली जाकर अकबर को यह घटना सुनायी। अकबर ने ग्वालियर नरेश को समझा-बुझाकर तन्ना को माँग लिया। अब तन्ना 'कवि तन्ना' नहीं रहे बल्कि अकबर के नवरत्नों में एक रत्न 'तानसेन' के नाम से सम्मानित हुए।
शब्दों में अदभुत शक्ति होती। शब्द अगर भगवान के हों तो भगवदीय शक्ति भी काम करती है। शब्द अगर मंत्र हों तो मांत्रिक शक्ति भी काम करती है। मंत्र अगर सदगुरु के द्वारा मिला हो तो उसमें गुरुत्व भी आ जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवान अवतार लेकर आते हैं तब भी गुरु के द्वार जाते हैं। जब सीताजी को लौटाने के विषय में कई संदेश भेजने पर भी रावण नहीं माना, युद्ध निश्चित हो गया और लंका पर चढ़ाई करनी थी, तब अगस्त्य ऋषि ने भगवान श्रीरामचंद्रजी से कहाः
"राम ! रावण मायावी दैत्य है। तुम सर्वसमर्थ हो फिर भी मैं तुम्हें आदित्य-हृदय मंत्र की साधना-विधि बताता हूँ। उसका प्रयोग करोगे तुम तो विजयी हो जाओगे।"

----------


## ravi chacha

अगस्त्य ऋषि से श्रीरामजी ने आदित्य-हृदय मंत्र तथा उसकी साधना-विधि जानी और मायावी रावण के साथ युद्ध में विजयी हुए। मंत्र में ऐसी अथाह शक्ति होती है।  
मंत्रों के अर्थ कोई विशेष विस्तारवाले नहीं होते और कई मंत्रों के अर्थ समझना कोई जरूरी भी नहीं होता। उनकी ध्वनि से ही वातावरण में बहुत प्रभाव पड़ जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे – आपको जोड़ों का दर्द है, वायु की तकलीफ है तो शिवरात्री की रात में 'बं-बं' मंत्र का सवा लाख जप करें। आपके घुटनों का दर्द, आपकी वायु-सम्बन्धी तकलीफें दूर हो जायेंगी।
ऐसे ही अलग-अलग मंत्रों की ध्वनि का अलग-अलग प्रभाव पड़ता है। जैसे कोई थके हारे हैं, भयभीत हैं अथवा आशंकित है कि पता नहीं कब क्या हो जाये? उनको नृसिंह मंत्र जपना चाहिए ताकि उन पर मुसीबतें कभी न मँडरायें। फिर उन पर मुसीबत आती हुई दिखेगी परंतु मंत्रजाप के प्रभाव से वह यों ही चली जायेगी, जापक का कुछ भी न बिगाड़ पायेगी।
अगर जान-माल को हानि पहुँचने का भय या आशंका है तो डरने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है। नृसिंह मंत्र का जप करें। इस मंत्र की रोज एक माला कर लें। नृसिंह मंत्र इस प्रकार हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

*ॐ उग्र वीरं महा विष्णुं ज्वलन्तं सर्वतोमुखम्।*
*नृसिंह भीषणं भद्रं मृत्यु मृत्युं नमाम्यहम्।।*
तुम्हारे आगे इतनी बड़ी मुसीबत नहीं है जितनी प्रहलाद के आगे थी। प्रह्लाद इकलौता बेटा था हिरण्यकशिपु का। हिरण्यकशिपु और उसके सारे सैनिक एक तरफ और प्रह्लाद एक तरफ। किंतु भगवन्नाम जप के प्रभाव से प्रह्लाद विजयी हुआ, होलिका जल गयी – यह इतिहास सभी जानते हैं।
भगवान के नाम में, मंत्र में अदभुत समर्थ्य होता है किंतु उसका लाभ तभी मिल पाता है जब उसका जप श्रद्धा-विश्वासपूर्वक किया जाय.....

----------


## ravi chacha

*मंत्रजाप से जीवनदान*मेरे मित्र संत हैं लालजी महाराज। पहले वे अमदावाद से 55-60 किलोमीटर दूर वरसोड़ा गाँव मे रहते थे। वे किसान थे। उनकी माँ भगवन्नाम-जप कर रही थी। शाम का समय था। माँ ने बेटे से कहाः
"जरा गाय-भैंस को चारा डाल देना।"

----------


## ravi chacha

बारिश के दिन थे। वे चारा उठाकर ला रहे थे तो उसके अंदर बैठे भयंकर साँप पर दबाव पड़ा और उसने काट लिया। वे चिल्लाकर गिर पड़े। साँप के जहर ने उन्हें भगवान की गोद में सुला दिया।
गाँव के लोग दौड़े आये और उनकी माँ से बोलेः "माई ! तेरा इकलौता बेटा चला गया।"
माँ- "अरे, क्या चला गया? भगवान की जो मर्जी होती है वही होता है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

माई ने बेटे को लिटा दिया, घी का दिया जलाया और माला घुमाना शुरु कर दिया। वह रातभर जप करती रही। सुबह बेटे के शरीर पर पानी छिड़ककर बोलीः "लालू ! उठ | सुबह हो गयी है।"
बेटे का सूक्ष्म शरीर वापस आया और बेटा उठकर बैठ गया। वे (लालजी महाराज) अभी भी हैं। 80 वर्ष से ऊपर उनकी उम्र है।
मृतक में भी प्राण फूँक सकता है उत्तम जापक द्वारा श्रद्धा से क्रिया गया मंत्रजाप !

----------


## ravi chacha

कम-से-कम इतना तो करें.....
24 घंटों में 1440 मिनट होते हैं। इन 1440 मिनटों में से कम-से-कम 440 मिनट ही परमात्मा के लिए लगाओ। यदि 440 मिनट नहीं लगा सकते तो 240 मिनट ही लगाओ। अगर उतने भी लगा सकते तो 140 मिनट ही लगाओ। अगर उतने भी नहीं तो 100 मिनट अर्थात् करीब पौने दो घंटे ही उस परमात्मा के लिए लगाओ तो वह दिन दूर नहीं कि जिसकी सत्ता से तुम्हारा शरीर पैदा हुआ है, जिसकी सत्ता से तुम्हारे दिल की धड़कनें चल रहीं है, वह परमात्मा तुम्हारे हृदय में प्रकट हो जाय.....

----------


## ravi chacha

24 घंटे हैं आपके पास.... उसमें से 6 घंटे सोने में और 8 घंटे कमाने में लगा दो तो 14 घंटे हो गये। फिर भी 10 घंटे बचते हैं। उसमें से अगर 5 घंटे भी आप इधर-उधर, गपशप में लगा देते हैं तब भी 5 घंटे भजन कर सकते हैं.... 5 घंटे नहीं तो 4, 4 नहीं तो 3, 3 नहीं तो 2, 2 नहीं तो कम-से-कम 1.5 घंटा तो रोज अभ्यास करो और यह 1.5 घंटे का अभ्यास आपका कायाकल्प कर देगा।
आप श्रद्धापूर्वक गुरुमंत्र का जप करेंगे तो आपके हृदय में विरहाग्नि पैदा होगी, परमात्म-प्राप्ति की भूख पैदा होगी। जैसे, उपवास के दौरान सहन की गयी भूख आपके शरीर की बीमारियों को हर लेती है, वैसे ही भगवान को पाने की भूख आपके मन व बुद्धि के दोषों को, शोक व पापों को हर लेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

कभी भगवान के लिए विरह पैदा होगा तो कभी प्रेम..... प्रेम से रस पैदा होगा और विरह से प्यास पैदा होगी। भगवन्नाम-जप आपके जीवन में चमत्कार पैदा कर देगा....
परमेश्वर का नाम प्रतिदिन कम-से-कम 1000 बार तो लेना ही चाहिए। अर्थात् भगवन्नाम की 10 मालाएँ तो फेरनी ही चाहिए ताकि उन्नति तो हो ही, किंतु पतन न हो। अपने मंत्र का अर्थ समझकर प्रीतिपूर्वक जप करें। इससे बहुत लाभ होगा |

----------


## ravi chacha

*हरिनाम-कीर्तनः कल्पतरू*भगवन्नाम अनंत माधुर्य, ऐश्वर्य और सुख की खान है। नाम और नामी में अभिन्नता होती है। नाम-जप करने से जापक में नामी के स्वभाव का प्रत्यारोपण होने लगता है और जापक के दुर्गुण, दोष, दुराचार मिटकर दैवी संपत्ति के गुणों का आधान (स्थापना) और नामी के लिए उत्कट प्रेम-लालसा का विकास होता है। भगवन्नाम, इष्टदेव के नाम व गुरुनाम के जप और कीर्तन से अनुपम पुण्य प्राप्त होता है। तुकारामजी कहते हैं- "नाम लेने से कण्ठ आर्द्र और शीतल होता है। इन्द्रियाँ अपना व्यापार भूल जाती हैं। यह मधुर सुंदर नाम अमृत को भी मात करता है। इसने मेरे चित्त पर अधिकार कर लिया है। प्रेमरस से प्रसन्नता और पुष्टि मिलती है। भगवन्नाम ऐसा है कि इससे क्षणमात्र में त्रिविध ताप नष्ट हो जाते हैं। हरि-कीर्तन में प्रेम-ही-प्रेम भरा है। इससे दुष्ट बुद्धि सब नष्ट हो जाती हैं और हरि-कीर्तन में समाधि लग जाती है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं-
*नाम जपत मंगल दिसि दसहूँ।*
तथा
*नामु लेत भवसिंधु सुखाहीं। करहु बिचारू सुजन मन माहीं।।*
*बेद पुरान संत मत एहू। सकल सुकृत फल राम सनेहू।।*
'बृहन्नारदीय पुराण' में कहा हैः
*संकीर्तनध्वनिं श्रुत्वा ये च नृत्यन्तिमानवाः।*
*तेषां पादरजस्पर्शान्सद  यः पूता वसुन्धरा।।*
'जो भगवन्नाम की ध्वनि को सुनकर प्रेम में तन्मय होकर नृत्य करते हैं, उनकी चरणरज से पृथ्वी शीघ्र ही पवित्र हो जाती है।'
'श्रीमद् भागवत' के अन्तिम श्लोक में भगवान वेदव्यास जी कहते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

*नामसंकीर्तन यस्य सर्वपापप्रणाशनम् * 
*प्रणामो दुःखशमनस्तं नमामि हरिं परम्।।*
'जिन भगवान के नामों का संकीर्तन सारे पापों को सर्वथा नष्ट कर देता है और जिन भगवान के चरणों में आत्मसमर्पण, उनके चरणों प्रणाम सर्वदा के लिए सब प्रकार के दुःखों को शांत कर देता है, उन्हीं परमतत्त्वस्वरूप श्रीहरि को मैं नमस्कार करता हूँ।'
एक बार नारदजी ने भगवान ब्रह्माजी से कहाः "ऐसा कोई उपाय बतलाइये जिससे मैं विकराल कलिकाल के जाल में न आऊँ।" इसके उत्तर में ब्रह्माजी ने कहाः
*आदिपुरुषस्य नारायणस्य नामोच्चारणमात्रे   निर्धूत कलिर्भवति।*
'आदिपुरुष भगवान नारायण के नामोच्चार करने मात्र से ही मनुष्य कलि से तर जाता है।'   
*(कलिसंतरणोपनिषद्)*
'पद्म पुराण में आया हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

*ये वदन्ति नरा नित्यं हरिरित्यक्षरद्वय  ्।*
*तस्योच्चारणमात्र  ण विमुक्तास्ते न संशयः।*
'जो मनुष्य परमात्मा के दो अक्षरवाले नाम 'हरि' का उच्चारण करते हैं, वे उसके उच्चारणमात्र से मुक्त हो जाते हैं, इसमें शंका नहीं है।'
भगवान के कीर्तन की प्रणाली अति प्राचीन है। चैतन्य महाप्रभु ने सामूहिक उपासना, सामूहिक संकीर्तन प्रणाली चलायी। इनके कीर्तन में जो भी सम्मिलति होते वे आत्मविस्मृत हो जाते, आनंदावेश की गहरी अनुभूतियों में डूब जाते और आध्यात्मिक रूप से परिपूर्ण व असीम कल्याण तथा आनंद के क्षेत्र में पहुँच जाते थे। श्री गौरांग द्वारा प्रवर्तित नामसंकीर्तन ईश्वरीय ध्वनि का एक बड़ा ही महत्वपूर्ण आध्यात्मिक रूप है। इसका प्रभाव क्षणभंगुर नहीं है। यह न केवल इन्द्रियों को ही सुख देता है, वरन् अंतःकरण पर सीधा, प्रबल और शक्तियुक्त प्रभाव डालता है। नर-नारी ही नहीं, मृग, हाथी व हिंसक पशु व्याघ्र आदि भी चैतन्य महाप्रभु के कीर्तन में तन्मय हो जाते थे।

----------


## ravi chacha

वेदों के गान में पवित्रता तथा वर्णोच्चार छन्द और व्याकरण के नियमों का कड़ा ख्याल रखना पड़ता है अन्यथा उद्देश्य भंग होकर उलटा परिणाम ला सकता है। परंतु नाम-संकीर्तन में उपरोक्त विविध प्रकार की सावधानियों की आवश्यकता नहीं है। शुद्ध या अशुद्ध, सावधानी या असावधानी से किसी भी प्रकार भगवन्नाम लिया जाय, उससे चित्तशुद्धि, पापनाश तथा परमात्म-प्रेम की वर्षा होगी ही।

----------


## ravi chacha

कीर्तन तीन प्रकार से होता हैः व्यास पद्धति, नारदीय पद्धति और हनुमान पद्धति। व्यास पद्धति में वक्ता व्यासपीठ पर बैठकर श्रोताओं को अपने साथ कीर्तन कराते हैं। नारदीय पद्धति में चलते-फिरते हरिगुण गाये जाते हैं और साथ में अन्य भक्तलोग भी शामिल हो जाते हैं। हनुमत् पद्धति में भक्त भगवदावेश में नाम गान करते हुए, उछल-कूद मचाते हुए नामी में तन्मय हो जाता है। श्री चैतन्य महाप्रभु की कीर्तन प्रणाली नारदीय और व्यास पद्धति के सम्मिश्रणरूप थी। चैतन्य के सुस्वर कीर्तन पर भक्तगण नाचते, गाते, स्वर झेलते हुए हरि कीर्तन करते थे। परंतु यह कीर्तन-प्रणाली चैतन्य के पहले भी थी और अनादि काल से चली आ रही है। परमात्मा के श्रेष्ठ भक्त सदैव कीर्तनानंद का रसास्वादन करते रहते हैं। 'पद्म पुराण' के भागवत माहात्म्य (6.87) में आता हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्रहलादस्तालधारी तरलगतितया चोद्धवः कांस्यधारी।*
*वीणाधारी सुरर्षिः स्वरकुशलतया रागकर्तार्जुनोऽभ  त्।।*
*इन्द्रोवादीन्मृद  गः जयजयसुकराः कीर्तने ते कुमारा।*
*यत्राग्रे भाववक्ता,* *सरसरचनया व्यासपुत्रो बभूव।।*
'ताल देने वाले प्रह्लाद थे, उद्धव झाँझ-मँजीरा बजाते थे, नारदजी वीणा लिये हुए थे, अच्छा स्वर होने के कारण अर्जुन गाते थे, इन्द्र मृदंग बजाते थे, सनक-सनन्दन आदि कुमार जय-जय ध्वनि करते थे और शुकदेवजी अपनी रसीली रचना से रस और भावों की व्याख्या करते थे।'
उक्त सब मिलकर एक भजन मंडली बनाकर हरि-गुणगान करते थे।
यह भगवन्नाम-कीर्तन ध्यान, तपस्या, यज्ञ या सेवा से किंचित् भी निम्नमूल्य नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*कृते यद् ध्यायतो विष्णुं त्रेतायां यजतो मखैः।*
*द्वापरे परिचर्यायां कलौ तद्धरिकीर्तनात्। * 
'सत्ययुग में भगवान विष्णु के ध्यान से, त्रेता में यज्ञ से और द्वापर में भगवान की पूजा से जो फल मिलता था, वह सब कलियुग में भगवान के नाम-कीर्तन मात्र से ही प्राप्त हो जाता है।'
*(श्रीमद् भागवतः 12.3.52)*
भगवान श्रीकृष्ण उद्धव से कहते हैं कि बुद्धिमान लोग कीर्तन-प्रधान यज्ञों के द्वारा भगवान का भजन करते हैं।
*यज्ञैः संकीर्तनप्रायैर्  जन्ति हि सुमेधसः।*
*(श्रीमद् भागवतः 11.5.32)*
'गरूड़ पुराण' में उपदिष्ट हैः
*यदीच्छसि परं ज्ञानं ज्ञानाच्च परमं पदम्।*
*तदा यत्नेन महता कुरु श्रीहरिकीर्तनम्। * 
'यदि परम ज्ञान अर्थात् आत्मज्ञान की इच्छा है और आत्मज्ञान से परम पद पाने की इच्छा है तो खूब यत्नपूर्वक श्रीहरि के नाम का कीर्तन करो।'

----------


## ravi chacha

*हरे राम हरे कृष्ण कृष्ण कृष्णेति मंगलम्।*
*एवं वदन्ति ये नित्यं न हि तान् बाधते कलिः।।*
'हरे राम ! हरे कृष्ण ! कृष्ण ! कृष्ण ! कृष्ण ! ऐसा जो सदा कहते हैं उन्हें कलियुग हानि नहीं पहुँचा सकता।'
*(पद्म पुराणः 4.80.2.3)*
*यन्नामकीर्तनं भक्त्या विलापनमनुत्तमम्।*
*मैत्रेयाशेषपापान  ं धातूमिव पावकः।।*
'जैसे अग्नि सुवर्ण आदि धातुओं के मल को नष्ट कर देती है, ऐसे ही भक्ति से किया गया भगवान का कीर्तन सब पापों के नाश का अत्युत्तम साधन है।'  
पाश्चात्य वैज्ञानिक डॉ. डायमंड अपने प्रयोगों के पश्चात जाहिर करता है कि पाश्चात्य रॉक संगीत, पॉप संगीत सुनने वाले और डिस्को डास में सम्मिलित होने वाले, दोनों की जीवनशक्ति क्षीण होती है, जबकि भारतीय शास्त्रीय संगीत और हरि-कीर्तन से जीवनशक्ति का शीघ्र व महत्तर विकास होता है। हरि-कीर्तन हमारे ऋषि-मुनियों एवं संतों ने हमें आनुवंशिक परंपराओं के रूप में प्रदान किया है और यह भोग-मोक्ष दोनों का देने वाला है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जापान में एक्यप्रेशर चिकित्सा हुआ। उसके अनुसार हाथ की हथेली व पाँव के तलवों में शरीर के प्रत्येक अंग के लिए एक निश्चित बिंदु है, जिसे दबाने से उस-उस अंग का आरोग्य-लाभ होता है। हमारे गाँवों के नर-नारी, बालक-वृद्ध यह कहाँ से सीखते? आज वैज्ञानिकों ने जो खोजबीन करके बताया वह हजारों-लाखों साल पहले हमारे ऋषि-मुनियों, महर्षियों ने सामान्य परंपरा के रूप में पढ़ा दिया कि हरि-कीर्तन करने से तन-मन स्वस्थ और पापनाश होता है। हमारे शास्त्रों की पुकार हरि-कीर्तन के बारे में इसीलिए है ताकि सामान्य-से-सामान्य नर-नारी, आबालवृद्ध, सब ताली बजाते हुए कीर्तन करें, भगवदभाव में नृत्य करें, उन्हें एक्यूप्रेशर चिकित्सा का अनायास ही फल मिले, उनके प्राण तालबद्ध बनें (प्राण तालबद्ध बनने से, प्राणायाम से आयुष्य बढ़ता है), मन के विकार, दुःख, शोक आदि का नाश हो और हरिरसरूपी अमृत पियें।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसीलिए तुलसीदासजी ने कहा हैः
*रामनाम की औषधि खरी नियत से खाय।*
*अंगरोग व्यापे नहीं महारोग मिट जाय।।*
'श्रीमद् भागवत' में भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने कहा हैः
*वाग् गद् गदा द्रवते यस्य चित्तं।*
*रुदत्यभीक्ष्णं हसति क्वचिच्च।*
*विलज्ज उद् गायति नृत्यते च।*
*मद् भक्तियुक्तो भुवनं पुनाति।।*
'जिसके वाणी गदगद हो जाती है, जिसका चित्त द्रवित हो जाता है, जो बार-बार रोने लगता है, कभी हँसने लगता है, कभी लज्जा छोड़कर उच्च स्वर से गाने लगता है, कभी नाचने लगता है ऐसा मेरा भक्त समग्र संसार को पवित्र करता है।'
इसलिए रसना को सरस भगवत्प्रेम में तन्मय करते हुए जैसे आये वैसे ही भगवन्नाम के कीर्तन में संलग्न होना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*तुलसी अपने राम को रीझ भजो या खीज।*
*भूमि फेंके उगेंगे उलटे सीधे बीज।।*
गुरु नानक जी कहते हैं कि हरिनाम का आहलाद अलौकिक है।
*भाँग तमाखू छूतरा उतर जात परभात।*
*नाम खमीरी नानका चढ़ी रहे दिन रात।।*
नामजप-कीर्तन की इतनी भारी महिमा है कि वेद-वेदांग, पुराण, संस्कृत, प्राकृत – सभी ग्रंथों में भगवन्नाम-कीर्तन की महिमा गायी गयी है।भगवान के जिस विशेष विग्रह को लक्ष्य करके भगवन्नाम लिया जाता है वह तो कब का पंचभूतों में विलीन हो चुका, फिर भी भक्त की भावना और शास्त्रों की प्रतिज्ञा है कि राम, कृष्ण, हरि आदि नामों का कीर्तन करने से अनंत फल मिलता है। ....तो जो सदगुरु, 'लीला-विग्रह रूप, हाजरा-हजूर, जागदि ज्योत हैं, उनके नाम का कीर्तन, उनके नाम का उच्चारण करने से पाप नाश और असीम पुण्यपुंज की प्राप्त हो, इसमें क्या आश्चर्य है?
कबीर जी ने इस युक्ति से निश्चय ही अपना कल्याण किया था। कबीर जी ने गुरुमंत्र कैसे प्राप्त किया और शीघ्र सिद्धि लाभ कैसे किया। इस संदर्भ में रोचक कथा हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

*कबीरजी की मंत्र दीक्षा*
उस समय काशी में रामानंद स्वामी बड़े उच्च कोटि के महापुरुष माने जाते थे। कबीर जी उनके आश्रम के मुख्य द्वार पर आकर द्वारपाल से विनती कीः "मुझे गुरुजी के दर्शन करा दो।"
उस समय जात-पाँत का बड़ा बोलबाला था। और फिर काशी ! पंडितों और पंडे लोगों का अधिक प्रभाव था। कबीरजी किसके घर पैदा हुए थे – हिंदू के या मुसलिम के? कुछ पता नहीं था। एक जुलाहे को तालाब के किनारे मिले थे। उसने कबीर जी का पालन-पोषण करके उन्हें बड़ा किया था। जुलाहे के घर बड़े हुए तो जुलाहे का धंधा करने लगे। लोग मानते थे कि वे मुसलमान की संतान हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

द्वारपालों ने कबीरजी को आश्रम में नहीं जाने दिया। कबीर जी ने सोचा कि 'अगर पहुँचे हुए महात्मा से गुरुमंत्र नहीं मिला तो मनमानी साधना से 'हरिदास' बन सकते हैं 'हरिमय' नहीं बन सकते। कैसे भी करके रामानंद जी महाराज से ही मंत्रदीक्षा लेनी है।'

----------


## ravi chacha

कबीरजी ने देखा कि हररोज सुबह 3-4 बजे स्वामी रामानंदजी खड़ाऊँ पहन कर टप...टप आवाज करते हुए गंगा में स्नान करने जाते हैं। कबीर जी ने गंगा के घाट पर उनके जाने के रास्ते में सब जगह बाड़ कर दी और एक ही मार्ग रखा। उस मार्ग में सुबह के अँधेरे में कबीर जी सो गये। गुरु महाराज आये तो अँधेरे के कारण कबीरजी पर पैर पड़ गया। उनके मुख से उदगार निकल पड़ेः 'राम..... राम...!'

----------


## ravi chacha

कबीरजी का तो काम बन गया। गुरुजी के दर्शन भी हो गये, उनकी पादुकाओं का स्पर्श तथा मुख से 'राम' मंत्र भी मिल गया। अब दीक्षा में बाकी ही क्या रहा? कबीर जी नाचते, गुनगुनाते घर वापस आये। राम नाम की और गुरुदेव के नाम की रट लगा दी। अत्यंत स्नेहपूर्ण हृदय से गुरुमंत्र का जप करते, गुरुनाम का कीर्तन करते हुए साधना करने लगे। दिनोंदिन उनकी मस्ती बढ़ने लगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

महापुरुष जहाँ पहुँचे हैं वहाँ की अनुभूति उनका भावपूर्ण हृदय से चिंतन करने वाले को भी होने लगती है।
काशी के पंडितों ने देखा कि यवन का पुत्र कबीर रामनाम जपता है, रामानंद के नाम का कीर्तन करता है। उस यवन को रामनाम की दीक्षा किसने दी? क्यों दी? मंत्र को भ्रष्ट कर दिया ! पंडितों ने कबीर जी से पूछाः "तुमको रामनाम की दीक्षा किसने दी?"  
"स्वामी रामानंदजी महाराज के श्रीमुख से मिली।"
"कहाँ दी?"
"गंगा के घाट पर।"
पंडित पहुँचे रामानंदजी के पासः "आपने यवन को राममंत्र की दीक्षा देकर मंत्र को भ्रष्ट कर दिया, सम्प्रदाय को भ्रष्ट कर दिया। गुरु महाराज !यह आपने क्या किया?"

----------


## ravi chacha

गुरु महाराज ने कहाः "मैंने तो किसी को दीक्षा नहीं दी।"
"वह यवन जुलाहा तो रामानंद..... रामानंद..... मेरे गुरुदेव रामानंद...' की रट लगाकर नाचता है, आपका नाम बदनाम करता है।"
"भाई ! मैंने तो उसको कुछ नहीं कहा। उसको बुला कर पूछा जाय। पता चल जायगा।"
काशी के पंडित इकट्ठे हो गये। जुलाहा सच्चा कि रामानंदजी सच्चे – यह देखने के लिए भीड़ हो गयी। कबीर जी को बुलाया गया। गुरु महाराज मंच पर विराजमान हैं। सामने विद्वान पंडितों की सभा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामानंदजी ने कबीर से पूछाः "मैंने तुम्हें कब दीक्षा दी? मैं कब तेरा गुरु बना?"
कबीरजी बोलेः महाराज ! उस दिन प्रभात को आपने मुझे पादुका-स्पर्श कराया और राममंत्र भी दिया, वहाँ गंगा के घाट पर।"
रामानंद स्वामी ने कबीरजी के सिर पर धीरे-से खड़ाऊँ मारते हुए कहाः "राम... राम.. राम.... मुझे झूठा बनाता है? गंगा के घाट पर मैंने तुझे कब दीक्षा दी थी ?

----------


## ravi chacha

कबीरजी बोल उठेः "गुरु महाराज ! तब की दीक्षा झूठी तो अब की तो सच्ची....! मुख से राम नाम का मंत्र भी मिल गया और सिर पर आपकी पावन पादुका का स्पर्श भी हो गया।"
स्वामी रामानंदजी उच्च कोटि के संत महात्मा थे। उन्होंने पंडितों से कहाः "चलो, यवन हो या कुछ भी हो, मेरा पहले नंबर का शिष्य यही है।"
ब्रह्मनिष्ठ सत्पुरुषों की विद्या हो या दीक्षा, प्रसाद खाकर मिले तो भी बेड़ा पार करती है और मार खाकर मिले तो भी बेड़ा पार कर देती है।
इस प्रकार कबीर जी ने गुरुनाम कीर्तन से अपनी सुषुप्त शक्तियाँ जगायीं और शीघ्र आत्मकल्याण कर लिया।

----------


## ravi chacha

धनभागी हैं ऐसे गुरुभक्त जो दृढ़ता और तत्परता से कीर्तन-ध्यान-भजन करके अपना जीवन धन्य करते हैं, कीर्तन से समाज में सात्त्विकता फैलाते हैं, वातावरण और अपने तन-मन की शुद्धि करने वाला हरिनाम का कीर्तन सड़कों पर खुलेआम नाचते-गाते हुए करते हैं।
दुनिया का धन, यश आदि सब कुछ कमा लिया या प्रतिष्ठा के सुमेरु पर स्थित हुए, वेद-वेदांग शास्त्रों के रहस्य भी जान लिए जायें, उन सब श्रेष्ठ उपलब्धियों से भी गुरुशरणागति और गुरुचरणों की भक्ति अधिक मूल्यवान है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसके विषय में आद्य शंकराचार्यजी कहते हैं-
*शरीरं सुरुपं तथा वा कलत्रं यशश्चारु चित्रं धनं मेरुतुल्यम्।*
*मनश्चेन्न लग्नं गुरोरंघ्रिपद्मे ततः किं ततं किं ततः किं ततः किम्।।*
*षडंगादिवेदो मुखे शास्त्रविद्या कवित्वादि गद्यं सुपद्यं करोति। मनश्चेन्न....*
अगर गुरु के श्रीचरणों में मन न लगा, तो फिर क्या? इन सबसे क्या? कौन-सा परमार्थ सिद्ध हुआ?
*कलियुग केवल नाम आधारा।*
इस कलिकाल-चिंतामणि हरि-गुरुनाम-कीर्तन कल्पतरु का विशेष फायदा क्यों न उठाया जाय?

----------


## ravi chacha

*भगवन्नाम की महिमा*शास्त्र में आता हैः
*देवाधीनं जगत्सर्वं मंत्राधीनाश्च देवताः।*
'सारा जगत भगवान के अधीन है और भगवान मंत्र के अधीन हैं।"
संत चरनदासजी महाराज ने बहुत ऊँची बात कही हैः
*श्वास श्वास सुमिरन करो यह उपाय अति नेक।*
संत तुलसीदास जी ने कहा हैः
*बिबसहुँ जासु नाम नर कहहीं। जनम अनेक रचित अध दहहीं।।*
*(श्रीरामचरित. बा.का. 118.2)*
'जो विवश होकर भी नाम-जप करते हैं उनके अनेक जन्मों के पापों का दहन हो जाता है।'
कोई डंडा मारकर, विवश करके भी भगवन्नाम-जप कराये तो भी अनेक जन्मों के पापों का दहन होता है तो जो प्रीतिपूर्वक हरि का नाम जपते-जपते हरि का ध्यान करते हैं उनके सौभाग्य का क्या कहना !

----------


## ravi chacha

*जबहिं नाम हृदय धरयो,* *भयो पाप को नास।*
*जैसे चिंनगी आग की,* *पड़ी पुराने घास।।*
भगवन्नाम की बड़ी भारी महिमा है।  
यदि हमने *अमदावाद* कहा तो उसमें केवल अमदावाद ही आया। सूरत, गाँधीनगर रह गये। अगर हमने *गुजरात* कहा तो सूरत, गाँधीनगर, राजकोट आदि सब उसमें आ गये परंतु मध्यप्रदेश, उत्तरप्रदेश, बिहार आदि रह गये.... किंतु तीन अक्षर का नाम *भारत* कहने से देश के सारे-के-सारे राज्य और नगर उसमें आ गये। ऐसे ही केवल पृथ्वीलोक ही नहीं, वरन् 14 लोक और अनंत ब्रह्मांड जिस सत्ता से व्याप्त हैं उसमें अर्थात् गुरुमंत्र में पूरी दैवी शक्तियों तथा भगवदीय शक्तियों का समावेश हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मंत्र भी तीन प्रकार के होते हैं, सात्त्विक, राजसिक और तामसिक।
सात्त्विक मंत्र आध्यात्मिक उद्देश्य की पूर्ति के लिए होते हैं। दिव्य उद्देश्यों की पूर्णता में सात्त्विक मंत्र काम करते हैं। भौतिक उपलब्धि के लिए राजसिक मंत्र की साधना होती है और भूत-प्रेत आदि को सिद्ध करने वाले मंत्र तामसिक होते हैं।
देह के स्वास्थ्य के लिए मंत्र और तंत्र को मिलाकर यंत्र बनाया जाता है। मंत्र की मदद से बनाये गये वे यंत्र भी चमत्कारिक लाभ करते हैं। तांत्रिक साधना के बल से लोग कई उपलब्धियाँ भी बता सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

परंतु सारी उपलब्धियाँ जिससे दिखती हैं और जिससे होती हैं – वे हैं भगवान। जैसे, *भारत* में देश का सब कुछ आ जाता है ऐसे ही भगवान शब्द में, *ॐ* शब्द में सारे ब्रह्मांड सूत्रमणियों के समान ओतप्रोत हैं। जैसे, मोती सूत के धागे में पिरोये हुए हों ऐसे ही ॐसहित अथवा बीजमंत्रसहित जो गुरुमंत्र है उसमें 'सर्वव्यापिनी शक्ति' होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस शक्ति का पूरा फायदा उठाने के इच्छुक साधक को दृढ़ इच्छाशक्ति से जप करना चाहिए। मंत्र में अडिग आस्था रखनी चाहिए। एकांतवास का अभ्यास करना चाहिए। व्यर्थ का विलास, व्यर्थ की चेष्टा और व्यर्थ का चटोरापन छोड़ देना चाहिए। व्यर्थ का जनसंपर्क कम कर देना चाहिए।
जो अपना कल्याण इसी जन्म में करना चाहता हो, अपने पिया परमात्मा से इसी जन्म में मिलना चाहता हो उसे संयम-नियम और शरीर के सामर्थ्य के अनुरूप 15 दिन में एक बार एकादशी का व्रत करना चाहिए। सात्त्विक भोजन करना चाहिए। श्रृंगार और विलासिता को दूर से ही त्याग देना चाहिए। हो सके तो भूमि पर शयन करना चाहिए, नहीं तो पलंग पर भी गद्दे आदि कम हों – ऐसे विलासितारहित बिस्तर पर शयन करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

साधक को कटु भाषण नहीं करना चाहिए। वाणी मधुमय हो, शत्रु के प्रति भी गाली-गलौच नहीं करे तो अच्छा है। दूसरों को टोटे चबवाने की अपेक्षा खीर-खाँड खिलाने की भावना रखनी चाहिए। किसी वस्तु-व्यक्ति के प्रति राग-द्वेष को गहरा नहीं उतरने देना चाहिए। कोई व्यक्ति भले थोड़ा ऐसा-वैसा है तो उससे सावधान होकर व्यवहार कर ले परंतु गहराई में द्वेषबुद्धि न रखे।

----------


## ravi chacha

साधक को चाहिए कि निरंतर जप करे। सतत भगवन्नाम-जप और भगवच्चिंतन विशेष हितकारी है। मनोविकारों का दमन करने में, विघ्नों का शमन करने में और दिव्य 15 शक्तियाँ जगाने में मंत्र भगवान गजब की सहायता करते हैं।  
बार-बार भगवन्नाम-जप करने से एक प्रकार का भगवदीय रस, भगवदीय आनंद और भगवदीय अमृत प्रकट होने लगता है। जप से उत्पन्न भगवदीय आभा आपके पाँचों शरीरों (अन्नमय, प्राणमय, मनोमय, विज्ञानमय और आनंदमय) को तो शुद्ध रखती ही है, साथ ही आपकी अंतरात्मा को भी तृप्त करती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बारं बार बार प्रभु जपीऐ।*
*पी अंम्रितु इहु मनु तनु ध्रपीऐ।।*
*नाम रतनु जिनि गुरमुखि पाइआ।*
*तिसु किछु अवरु नाही द्रिसटाइआ।।*
जिन गुरुमुखों ने, भाग्यशालियों ने, पुण्यात्माओं ने सदगुरु के द्वारा भगवन्नाम पाया है। उनका चित्त देर-सवेर परमात्मसुख से तृप्त होने लगता है। फिर उनको दुनिया की कोई चीज-वस्तु आकर्षित करके अंधा नहीं कर सकती। फिर वे किसी भी चीज-वस्तु से प्रभावित होकर अपना हौसला नहीं खोयेंगे। उनका हौंसला बुलंद होता जायेगा। वे ज्यों-ज्यों जप करते जायेंगे, सदगुरु की आज्ञाओं का पालन करते जायेंगे त्यों-त्यों उनके हृदय में आत्म-अमृत उभरता जायेगा.....

----------


## ravi chacha

शरीर छूटने के बाद भी जीवात्मा के साथ नाम का संग रहता ही है। नामजप करने वाले का देवता लोग भी स्वागत करते हैं। इतनी महिमा है भगवन्नाम जप की !
मंत्र के पाँच अंग होते हैं- ऋषि, देवता, छंद, बीज, कीलक।
हरेक मंत्र के ऋषि होते हैं। वे मंत्र के द्रष्टा होते हैं, कर्ता नहीं। ऋषयो मंत्रदृष्टारः न तु कर्तारः। गायत्री मंत्र के ऋषि विश्वामित्र हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रत्येक मंत्र के देवता होते हैं। जैसे, *गायत्री मंत्र* के देवता भगवान सूर्य हैं। *ॐ नमः शिवाय* मंत्र के देवता भगवान शिव हैं। *हरि ॐ* मंत्र के देवता हरि हैं। गणपत्य मंत्र के देवता भगवान गणपति हैं। *ओंकार* मंत्र के देवता व्यापक परमात्मा हैं।
प्रत्येक मंत्र का छंद होता है जिससे उच्चारण-विधि का अनुशासन होता है। गायत्री मंत्र का छंद गायत्री है। ओंकार मंत्र का छंद भी गायत्री ही है।
प्रत्येक मंत्र का बीज होता है। यह मंत्र को शक्ति प्रदान करता है।
प्रत्येक मंत्र का कीलक अर्थात् मंत्र की अपनी शक्ति होती है। मंत्र की अपनी शक्ति में चार शक्तियाँ और जुड़ जाती हैं तब वह मंत्र सामर्थ्य उत्पन्न करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मान लो, आपको नेत्रज्योति बढ़ानी है तो ॐ गायत्री मंत्र गायत्री छंद विश्वामित्र ऋषिः सूर्यनारायण देवता अथः नेत्रज्योतिवृद्ध   अर्थे जपे विनियोगः। ऐसा कहकर जप आरम्भ करें। अगर बुद्धि बढ़ानी है तो बुद्धि प्रकाश अर्थे जपे विनियोगः। ईश्वर प्राप्ति करनी है तो ईश्वरप्राप्ति अर्थे जपे विनियोगः। ऐसा कहकर जप आरम्भ करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई भी वैदिक मंत्र ईश्वरप्राप्ति के काम आ सकता है, कष्ट मिटाने या पापनाश के काम भी आ सकता है। वही मंत्र सफलता के रास्ते ले जाने में मदद कर सकता है और आत्म विश्रांति पाने के काम भी आ सकता है। जैसे – आप *हरि ॐ तेजी से अर्थात् ह्रस्व जपते हैं तो आपके पाप नष्ट होते हैं, सात्त्विक परमाणु पैदा होते हैं, दीर्घ जपते हैं तो कार्य साफल्य की शक्ति बढ़ती है, प्लुत जपते हैं तो मन परमात्मा में शांत होने लगता है।*

----------


## ravi chacha

थोड़ा कम खाओ और चबा-चबाकर खाओ। प्रातः कालीन सूर्य की किरणों में बैठकर लम्बा श्वास लो, धीरे-धीरे श्वास छोड़ो, फिर रं-रं का जप करो। यह प्रयोग आपका अग्नितत्त्व बढ़ायेगा। आपका पाचनतंत्र ठीक हो जायेगा। अम्ल पित्त गायब हो जायेगा। इससे केवल अम्लपित्त ही मिटेगा या भूख ही बढ़ेगी ऐसी बात नहीं है। इससे आपके पाप-ताप भी मिटेंगे और भगवान आप पर प्रसन्न होंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

आप अपने कमरे में बैठकर फोन द्वारा भारत से अमेरिका बात कर सकते हो। जब आप सेल्युलर फोन के बटन दबाते हो तो वह कृत्रिम उपग्रह से जुड़कर अमेरिका में घंटी बजा देता है। यंत्र में इतनी शक्ति है तो मंत्र में तो इससे कई गुना ज्यादा शक्ति है। क्योंकि यंत्र तो मानव के मनने बनाया है जबकि मंत्र की रचना किसी ऋषि ने भी नहीं की है। मंत्र तो ऋषियों से भी पहले के हैं। उन्होंने मंत्र की अनुभूतियाँ की हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

बाह्यरूप से तो मंत्र के केवल अक्षर दिखते हैं किंतु वे स्थूल दुनिया से परे, सूर्य और चंद्रलोक से भी परे लोक-लोकांतर को चीरकर ब्रह्म-परमात्मा से एकाकार कराने का सामर्थ्य रखते हैं।
मंत्रविज्ञान में थोड़ा सा ही प्रवेश पाकर विदेशी लोग दंग रह गये हैं। मंत्रों में गुप्त अर्थ और उनकी शक्ति होती है, जो अभ्यासकर्ता को दिव्य शक्तियों के पुंज के साथ एकाकार करा देती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

साधक बतायी गयी विधि के अनुसार जप करता है तो थोड़े ही दिनों में उसकी सुषुप्त शक्ति जाग्रत होने लगती है। फिर शरीर में कभी-कभी कंपन होने लगता है, कभी हास्य उभरने लगता है, कभी रूदन होने लगता है, किंतु वह रुदन दुःख का नहीं होता, विरह का होता है। वह हास्य संसारी नहीं होता, आत्मसुख का होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

कभी-कभी ऐसे नृत्य होने लगेंगे जो आपने कभी देखे-सुने ही न हों, कभी ऐसे गीत उभरेंगे कि आप दंग रह जायेंगे। कभी-कभी ऐसे श्लोक और ऐसे शास्त्रों की बात आपके हृदय से निकलेगी कि आप ताज्जुब करेंगे !
यह अनुभव मंत्रदीक्षा लेते समय भी हो सकता है, दूसरे दिन भी हो सकता है, एक सप्ताह में भी हो सकता है। अगर नहीं होता है तो फिर रोओ कि क्यों नहीं होता? दूसरे सप्ताह में तो होना ही चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

मंत्रदीक्षा कोई साधारण चीज नहीं है। जिसने मंत्र लिया है और जो नियमित जप करता है उसकी अकाल मृत्यु नहीं हो सकती। उस पर भूत-प्रेत, डाकिनी-शाकिनी का प्रभाव नहीं पड़ सकता। सदगुरु से गुरुमंत्र मिल जाय और उसका पालन करने वाला सत् शिष्य मिल जाय तो काम बन जाय....

----------


## ravi chacha

*रामु न सकहिं नाम गुन गाई*उड़िया बाबा, हरि बाबा, हाथी बाबा और आनंदमयी माँ परस्पर मित्र संत थे। एक बार कोई आदमी उनके पास आया और बोलाः
"बाबाजी ! भगवान के नाम लेने से क्या फायदा होता है?"
तब हाथी बाबा ने उड़िया बाबा से कहाः

----------


## ravi chacha

"यह तो कोई वैश्य लगता है, बड़ा स्वार्थी आदमी है। भगवान का नाम लेने से क्या फायदा है? बस, फायदा-ही-फायदा सोचते हो ! भगवन्नाम जब स्नेह से लिया जाता है तब 'क्या फायदा होता है? कितना फायदा होता है?' इसका बयान करने वाला कोई वक्ता पैदा ही नहीं हुआ। भगवन्नाम से क्या लाभ होता है, इसका बयान कोई कर ही नहीं सकता। सब बयान करते-करते छोड़ गये परंतु बयान पूरा नहीं हुआ।"
भगवन्नाम-महिमा का बयान नहीं किया जा सकता। तभी तो कहते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

*रामु न सकहिं नाम गुन गाईं।*
नाम की महिमा क्या है? मंत्रजाप की महिमा क्या है? भगवान जब खुद ही इसकी महिमा नहीं गा सकते तो दूसरों की तो बात ही क्या?
*मंत्र जाप मम दृढ़ बिस्वासा। पंचम भजन सो बेद प्रकासा।।*
ऐसा तो कह दिया, फिर भी मंत्रजाप की महिमा का वर्णन पूरा नहीं हो सकता।
कबीर-पुत्र कमाल की एक कथा हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार राम नाम के प्रभाव से कमाल द्वारा एक कोढ़ी का कोढ़ दूर हो गया। कमाल समझते हैं कि रामनाम की महिमा मैं जान गया हूँ, किंतु कबीर जी प्रसन्न नहीं हुए। उन्होंने कमाल को तुलसीदास जी के पास भेजा।
तुलसीदासजी ने तुलसी के पत्र पर रामनाम लिखकर वह पत्र जल में डाला और उस जल से 500 कोढ़ियों को ठीक कर दिया। कमान ले समझा कि तुलसीपत्र पर एक बार रामनाम लिखकर उसके जल से 500 कोढ़ियों को ठीक किया जा सकता है, रामनाम की इतनी महिमा है। किंतु कबीर जी इससे भी संतुष्ट  नहीं हुए और उन्होंने कमाल को भेजा सूरदास जी के पास।

----------


## ravi chacha

सूरदास जी ने गंगा में बहते हुए एक शव के कान में 'राम' शब्द का केवल 'र' कार कहा और शव जीवित हो गया। तब कमाल ने सोचा कि 'राम' शब्द के 'र' कार से मुर्दा जीवित हो सकता है – यह 'राम' शब्द की महिमा है।
तब कबीर जी ने कहाः
'यह भी नहीं। इतनी सी महिमा नहीं है 'राम' शब्द की।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भृकुटि विलास सृष्टि लय होई।*
जिसके भृकुटि विलास मात्र से प्रलय हो सकता है, उसके नाम की महिमा का वर्णन तुम क्या कर सकोगे?
*अजब राज है मुहब्बत के फसाने का।*
*जिसको जितना आता है,* *गाये चला जाता है।।*
पूरा बयान कोई नहीं कर सकता। भगवन्नाम की महिमा का बयान नहीं किया जा सकता। जितना करते हैं उतना थोड़ा ही पड़ता है।
नारद जी दासी पुत्र थे – विद्याहीन, जातिहीन और बलहीन। दासी भी ऐसी साधारण कि चाहे कहीं भी काम पर लगा दो, किसी के भी घर में काम पर रख दो।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार उस दासी को साधुओं की सेवा में लगा दिया गया। वहाँ वह अपने पुत्र को साथ ले जाती थी और वही पुत्र साधुसंग व भगवन्नाम के जप के प्रभाव से आगे चलकर देवर्षि नारद बन गये। यह सत्संग की महिमा है, भगवन्नाम की महिमा है। परंतु इतनी ही महिमा नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्संग की महिमा, दासीपुत्र देवर्षि नारद बने इतनी ही नहीं, कीड़े में से मैत्रेय ऋषि बन गये इतनी ही नहीं, अरे जीव से ब्रह्म बन जाय इतनी भी नहीं, सत्संग की महिमा तो लाबयान है। जीव में से ब्रह्म बन गये, फिर क्या? फिर भी सनकादि ऋषि सत्संग करते हैं। एक वक्ता बनते और बाकी के तीन श्रोता बनते। शिवजी पार्वती जी को सत्संग सुनाते हैं और स्वयं अगस्त्य ऋषि के आश्रम में सत्संग सुनने के लिए जाते हैं।
सत्संग पापी को पुण्यात्मा बना देता है, पुण्यात्मा को धर्मात्मा बना देता है, धर्मात्मा को महात्मा बना देता है, महात्मा को परमात्मा बना देता है और परमात्मा को.... आगे वाणी जा नहीं सकती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मैं संतन के पीछे जाऊँ,* *जहाँ जहाँ संत सिधारे।*
हरि को क्या कंस को मारने के लिए अवतार लेना पड़ा था? वह तो 'हृदयाघात' से भी मर सकता था। क्या रावण को मारने के लिए अवतार लिया होगा रामचंद्रजी ने? राक्षस तो अंदर-ही-अंदर लड़कर मर सकते थे। परंतु इस बहाने सत्संग का प्रचार-प्रसार होगा, ऋषि-सान्निध्य मिलेगा, सत्संग का प्रसाद प्यारे भक्त-समाज तक पहुँचेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

परब्रह्म परमात्मा का पूरा बयान कोई भी नहीं कर सकता क्योंकि बयान बुद्धि से किया जाता है। बुद्धि प्रकृति की है और प्रकृति तो परमात्मा के एक अंश में है, प्रकृति में तमाम जीव और जीवों में जरा सी बुद्धि, वह बुद्धि क्या वर्णन करेगी परमात्मा का?

----------


## ravi chacha

सच्चिदानंद परमात्मा का पूरा बयान नहीं किया जा सकता। वेद कहते हैं 'नेति नेति नेति....' पृथ्वी नहीं, जल नहीं, तेज नहीं, नेति.... नेति...., वायु नहीं, आकाश भी नहीं, इससे भी परे। जो कुछ भी हम बने हैं, शरीर से ही बने हैं और शरीर तो इन पाँच भूतों का है। पृथ्वी, जल, तेज, वायु और आकाश इन पाँच भूतों से ही तो इस सचराचर सृष्टि का निर्माण हुआ है। मनुष्य, प्राणी, भूत-जात सब इसी में तो हैं। वह सत्य तो इन सबसे परे है अतः उसका बयान कैसे हो?

----------


## ravi chacha

उसका पूरा बयान नहीं होता और बयान करने जब जाती हैं बुद्धियाँ तो जितनी-जितनी बयान करने जाती हैं उतनी-उतनी 'उस' मय हो जाती हैं। अगर पूरा बयान किया तो फिर वह बुद्धि, प्रकृति की बुद्धि नहीं बचती, परमात्मरूप हो जाती हैं। जैसे, लोहा अग्नि के निकट जाय, कोयले उठाये तब तक तो ठीक है परंतु अग्नि में रख दो उसको, तो लोहा अग्निमय हो जायेगा। ऐसे ही परमात्मा का बयान करते-करते बयान करने वाला स्वयं परमात्मामय हो जाता  है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*शास्त्रों में भगवन्नाम-महिमा* *नाराय**णो* *नाम नरो नराणां प्रसिद्ध**चौ**रः कथितः पृथिव्याम्।*
*अनेकजन्मार्जितपा  संचयं हरत्यशेषं श्रुतमात्र एव।।*
'इस पृथ्वी पर 'नारायण' नामक एक नर (व्यक्ति) प्रसिद्ध चोर बताया गया है, जिसका नाम और यश कानों में प्रवेश करते ही मनुष्यों की अनेक जन्मों की कमाई हुई समस्त पाप राशि को हर लेता है।'
*(वामन पुराण)*
*न नामसदृशं ज्ञानं न नामसदृशं व्रतम्।*
*न नामसदृशं ध्यानं न नामसदृशं फलम्।।*
*न नामसदृशस्त्यागो न नामसदृशः शमः।*
*न नामसदृशं पुण्यं न नामसदृशी गतिः।।*
*नामैव परमा मुक्तिर्नामैव परमा गतिः।*
*नामैव परमा शान्तिर्नामैव परमा स्थितिः।।*
*नामैव परमा भक्तिर्नामैव परमा मतिः।*
*नामैव परमा प्रीतिर्नामैव परमा स्मृतिः।।*
'नाम के समान न ज्ञान है, न व्रत है, न ध्यान है, न फल है, न दान है, न शम है, न पुण्य है और न कोई आश्रय है। नाम ही परम मुक्ति है, नाम ही परम गति है, नाम ही परम शांति है, नाम ही परम निष्ठा है, नाम ही परम भक्ति है, नाम ही परम बुद्धि है, नाम ही परम प्रीति है, नाम ही परम स्मृति है।'

----------


## ravi chacha

नामप्रमियों का संग, प्रतिदिन नाम-जप का कुछ नियम, भोगों के प्रति वैराग्य की भावना और संतो के जीवन-चरित्र का अध्ययन – ये नाम-साधना मे बड़े सहायक होते हैं। इन चारों की सहायता से नाम-साधना में बड़े सहायक होते हैं। इन चारों की सहायता से नाम साधना में सभी को लगना चाहिए। भगवन्नाम से लौकिक और पारलौकिक दोनों प्रकार की सिद्धियाँ प्राप्त हो सकती हैं। नाम से असम्भव भी सम्भव हो सकता है और इसकी साधना में किसी के लिए कोई रूकावट नहीं है। उच्च वर्ण का हो या नीच का, पंडित हो या मूर्ख, सभी इसके अधिकारी हैं। ऊँचा वही है, बड़ा वही है जो भगवन्नामपरायण है, जिसके मुख और मन से निरन्तर विशुद्ध प्रेमपूर्वक श्री भगवन्नाम की ध्वनि निकलती है। संत तुलसीदास जी कहते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

धन्य धन्य माता पिता, धन्य पुत्रवर सोइ।
तुलसी जो रामहि भजें, जैसेहु कैसेहु होइ।।
तुलसी जाके बदन ते, धोखेहु निकसत राम।
ताके पग की पगतरी, मोरे तनु को चाम।।
तुलसी भक्त श्वपच भलौ, भजै रैन दिन राम।
ऊँचो कुल केहि काम को, जहाँ न हरि को नाम।।
अति ऊँचे भूधरन पर, भजगन के अस्थान।
तुलसी अति नीचे सुखद, ऊख अन्न अरु पान।।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस प्रकार अग्नि में दाहकशक्ति स्वाभाविक है, उसी प्रकार भगवन्नाम में पाप को, विषय-प्रपंचमय जगत के मोह को जला डालने की शक्ति स्वाभाविक है।
भगवन्नाम-जप में भाव हो तो बहुत अच्छा परंतु हमें भाव की ओर दृष्टि नहीं डालनी है। भाव न हों, तब भी नाम-जप तो करना ही है।
नाम भगवत्स्वरूप ही है। नाम अपनी शक्ति से, अपने गुण से सारा काम कर देगा। विशेषकर कलियुग में को भगवन्नाम जैसा और कोई साधन ही नहीं है। वैसे तो मनोनिग्रह बड़ा कठिन है, चित्त की शांति के लिए प्रयास करना बड़ा ही कठिन है, पर भगवन्नाम तो इसके लिए भी सहज साधन है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आलस्य और तर्क – ये दोनों नाम-जप में बाधक हैं।
      प्राय: आलस्य के कारण ही कह बैठते हो कि नाम-जप नहीं होता।
नाम लेने का अभ्यास बना लो, आदत डालो।
'रोटी-रोटी करने से ही पेट थोड़े ही भरता है?' इस प्रकार के तर्क भ्रांति लाते हैं, पर विश्वास करो, भगवन्नाम 'रोटी' की तरह जड़ शब्द नहीं है। यह शब्द ही ब्रह्म है। 'नाम' और नामी में कोई अन्तर ही नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

'नाम लेत भव सिंधु सुखाहीं' इस पर श्रद्धा करो। इस विश्वास को दृढ़ करो। कंजूस की भाँति नाम-धन को सँभालो।
नाम के बल से बिना परिश्रम ही भवसागर से तर जाओगे और भगवान के प्रेम को भी प्राप्त कर लोगे। इसलिए निरन्तर भगवान का नाम लो, कीर्तन करो।  
कलेर्दोषनिधे राजन्नस्ति ह्येको महान् गुणः।
कीर्तनादेव कृष्णस्य मुक्तसंगः परं व्रजेत्।।
'राजन् ! दोषों के भंडार – कलियुग में यही एक महान गुण है कि इस समय श्रीकृष्ण का कीर्तनमात्र करने से मनुष्य की सारी आसक्तियाँ छूट जाती हैं और वह परम पद को प्राप्त हो जाता है।'

----------


## ravi chacha

यदभ्यर्च्य हरिं भक्त्या कृते क्रतुशतैरपि।
फलं प्राप्नोत्यविकलं कलौ गोविन्दकीर्तनात्  ।
'भक्तिभाव से सैंकड़ों यज्ञों द्वारा भी श्रीहरि की आराधना करके मनुष्य जिस फल को पाता है, वह सारा-का-सारा कलियुग में भगवान गोविन्द का कीर्तनमात्र करके प्राप्त कर लेता है।'

----------


## ravi chacha

*सुमिरन की सुधि यों करो,* *जैसे कामी काम।*
*एक पलक न बीस**रै**,* *निस दिन आठों याम।।*
*सुमिरन की सुधि यों करो,* *ज्यों सुरभी सुत माँहि।*
*कह कबीर चारो चरत,* *बिसरत कबहूँ नाँहि।।*
*सुमिरन की सुधि यों करो,* *जैसे दाम कंगाल।*
*कह कबीर बिसरे नहीं,* *पल-पल लेत सम्हाल।।*
*सुमिरनसों मन लाइये,* *जैसे नाद कुरंग।*
*कह कबीर बिसरे नहीं,* *प्रान तजै तेहि संग।।*
*सुमिरनसों मन लाइये,* *जैसे दीप पतंग।*
*प्रान त**जै* *छिन एक में,* *जरत न मोड़े अंग।।*
*सुमिरनसों मन लाइये,* *जैसे कीट भिरंग।*
*कबीर बिसारे आपको,* *होय जाये तेहि रंग।।*
*सुमिरनसों मन लाइये,* *जैसे पानी मीन।*
*प्रान तजै पल बीछड़े,* *संत कबीर कह दीन।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

'सुमिरन इस तरह करो जैसे कामी आठ पहर में एक क्षण के लिए भी स्त्री को नहीं भूलता, जैसे गौ वन में घास चरती हुई भी बछड़े को सदा याद रखती है, जैसे कंगाल अपने पैसे का पल-पल में सम्हाल करता है, जैसे हरिण प्राण दे देता है, परंतु वीणा के स्वर को नहीं भूलना चाहता, जैसे बिना संकोच के पतंग दीपशिखा में जल मरता है, परंतु उसके रूप को भूलता नहीं, जैसे कीड़ा अपने-आपको भुलाकर भ्रमर के स्मरण में उसी के रंग का बन जाता है और जैसे मछली जल से बिछुड़ने पर प्राणत्याग कर देती है, परंतु उसे भूलती नहीं।'
स्मरण का यह स्वरूप है। इस प्रकार जिनका मन उस परमात्मा के नाम-चिन्तन में रम जाता है, वे तृप्त और पूर्णकाम हो जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*साधन पर संदेह नहीं*

----------


## ravi chacha

समुद्रतट पर एक व्यक्ति चिंतातुर बैठा था, इतने में उधर से विभीषण निकले। उन्होंने उस चिंतातुर व्यक्ति से पूछाः "क्यों भाई ! किस बात की चिंता में पड़े हो?"
"मुझे समुद्र के उस पार जाना है परंतु कोई साधन नहीं है। अब क्या करूँ इस बात की चिंता है।"
"अरे... इसमें इतने अधिक उदास क्यों होते हो?" ऐसा कहकर विभीषण ने एक पत्ते पर एक नाम लिखा तथा उसकी धोती के पल्लू से बाँधते हुए कहाः "इसमें तारक मंत्र बाँधा है। तू श्रद्धा रखकर तनिक भी घबराये बिना पानी पर चलते जाना। अवश्य पार लग जायेगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

विभीषण के वचनों पर विश्वास रखकर वह भाई समुद्र की ओर आगे बढ़ा तथा सागर की छाती पर नाचता-नाचता पानी पर चलने लगा। जब बीच समुद्र में आया तब उसके मन में संदेह हुआ कि विभीषण ने ऐसा कौन-सा तारक मंत्र लिखकर मेरे पल्लू से बाँधा है कि मैं समुद्र पर चल सकता हूँ। जरा देखना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रद्धा और विश्वास के मार्ग में संदेह ऐसी विकट परिस्थितियाँ निर्मित कर देता है कि काफी ऊँचाई तक पहुँचा हुआ साधक भी विवेक के अभाव में संदेहरूपी षड्यंत्र का शिकार होकर अपना पतन कर बैठता है तो फिर साधारण मनुष्य को तो संदेह की आँच ही गिराने के लिए पर्याप्त है।
हजारों-हजारों जन्मों की साधना अपने सदगुरु पर संदेह करने मात्र से खतरे में पड़ जाती है। अतः साधक को सदगुरु के दिए हुए अनमोल रत्न-समान बोध पर कभी संदेह नहीं करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस व्यक्ति ने अपने पल्लू में बँधा हुआ पन्ना खोला और पढ़ा तो उस पर 'दो अक्षर का 'राम' नाम लिखा हुआ था। उसकी श्रद्धा तुरंत ही अश्रद्धा में बदल गयीः "अरे ! यह तारक मंत्र है ! यह तो सबसे सीधा सादा राम नाम है !" मन में इस प्रकार की अश्रद्धा उपजते ही वह डूब मरा।
हृदय में भरपूर श्रद्धा हो तो मानव महेश्वर बन सकता है। अतः अपने हृदय को अश्रद्धा से बचाना चाहिए। इस प्रकार के संग व परिस्थितियों से सदैव बचना चाहिए जो ईश्वर तथा संतों के प्रति बनी हमारी आस्था, श्रद्धा व भक्ति को डगमगाते हों।

----------


## ravi chacha

त्यजेदेकं कुलस्यार्थे ग्रामस्यार्थे कुलं त्यजेत।
ग्रामं जनपदस्यार्थे आत्मार्थे पृथिवीं त्यजेत्।।
'कुल के हित के लिए एक व्यक्ति को त्याग दो। गाँव के हित के लिए कुल को त्याग दो। देश के हित के लिए गाँव का परित्याग कर दो और आत्मा के कल्याण के लिए सारे भूमंडल को त्याग दो।'

----------


## ravi chacha

*मंत्रजाप का प्रभाव*

----------


## ravi chacha

जपात् सिद्धिः जपात् सिद्धिः जपात् सिद्धिर्न संशयः।
जप में चार बातें आवश्यक हैं- श्रद्धा व तत्परता। संयम। एकाग्रता। शब्दों का गुंथन।
एक है शब्द की व्यवस्था। जैसे- ॐ.... ह्रीं... क्लीं... हुँ.... फट्... ऐं आदि मंत्र हैं। इनका कोई विशेष मतलब नहीं दिखता परंतु वे हमारी सुषुप्त शक्ति को जगाने व हमारे संकल्प को वातावरण में फैलाने में बड़ी मदद करते हैं। जैसे – आप फोन करते हैं तो कृत्रिम उपग्रह प्रणाली में गति होने से अमेरिका में आपके मित्र के घर फोन की घंटी बजती है। इससे भी ज्यादा प्रभाव सूक्ष्म मंत्र का होता है। किंतु मंत्रविज्ञान को जानने वाले गुरु व मंत्र का फायदा उठाने वाला साधक मिले तभी उसकी महिमा का पता लगता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार रावण दशरथ के पास गया। उस समय दशरथ अयोध्या में न होकर गंगा के किनारे गये हुए थे। रावण के पास उड़ने की सिद्धि थी अतः वह तुरंत दशरथ के पास पहुँच गया और जाकर देखता है कि दशरथ किनारे पर बैठकर चावल के दानों को एक-एक करके गंगाजी में जोर-से मार रहे हैं। आश्चर्यचकित हो रावण ने पूछाः "हे अयोध्यानरेश ! आप यह क्या कर रहे हैं?"

----------


## ravi chacha

दशरथः "जंगल में शेर बहुत ज्यादा हो गये हैं। उन्हें मारने के लिए एक-एक शेर के पीछे क्या
 घूमूँ? यहाँ से ही उनको यमपुरी पहुँचा रहा हूँ।"
रावण का आश्चर्य और अधिक बढ़ गया। अतः वह जंगल की ओर गया देखा कि किसी कोने से तीर आते हैं, जो फालतू शेर हैं उन्हें लगते हैं और वे मर जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

'श्रीमद् भागवत' कथा आती है कि परीक्षित को तक्षक ने काटा। यह जानकर जन्मेजय को बड़ा क्रोध आया और वह सोचने लगाः 'मेरे पिता को मारनेवाले उस अधम सर्प से जब तक मैं वैर न लूँ तब तक मैं पुत्र कैसा।?'

----------


## ravi chacha

यह सोचकर उसने मंत्रविज्ञान के जानने वालों को एकत्रित करके विचार विमर्श किया और यज्ञ का आयोजन किया। सर्प-सत्र में मंत्रों के प्रभाव से साँप खिंच-खिंचकर आने लगे और उस यज्ञकुण्ड में गिरकर मरने लगे। ऐसा करते-करते बहुत सारे सर्प अग्नि में स्वाहा हो गये किंतु तक्षक नहीं आया। यह देखकर जन्मेजय ने कहाः

----------


## ravi chacha

"हे ब्राह्मणो ! जिस अधम तक्षक ने मेरे पिता को मार डाला, वह अभी तक क्यों नहीं आया?"
तब ब्राह्मणों ने कहाः "हे राजन् ! तक्षक रूप बदलना जानता है और इन्द्र से उसकी मित्रता है। जब मंत्र के प्रभाव से सब सर्प खिंच-खिंचकर आने लगे तो इस बात का पता लगते ही वह सावधान होकर इन्द्र की शरण में पहुँच गया है और इन्द्र के आसन से लिपटकर बैठ गया है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

जन्मेजयः "हे भूदेव ! इन्द्रासन समेत वह तक्षक हवनकुण्ड में आ गिरे ऐसा मंत्र क्यों नहीं पढ़ते?"
ब्राह्मणों ने जब जन्मेजय कहने पर तदनुसार मंत्र पढ़ा तो इन्द्रासन डोलने लगा।
कैसा अदभुत सामर्थ्य है मंत्रों में !
इन्द्रासन के डोलने पर इन्द्र को घबराहट हुई कि अब क्या होगा?

----------


## ravi chacha

वे गये देवगुरु बृहस्पति के पास और उनसे प्रार्थना की। इन्द्र की प्रार्थना सुन कर जन्मेजय के पास बृहस्पति प्रकट हुए और जन्मेजय को समझाकर यज्ञ बंद करवा दिया।
मंत्रोच्चारण, मंत्रो के शब्दों का गुंथन, जापक की श्रद्धा, सदाचार और एकाग्रता... ये सब मंत्र के प्रभाव पर असर करते हैं। यदि जापक की श्रद्धा नहीं है तो मंत्र का प्रभाव इतना नहीं होगा जितना होना चाहिए। श्रद्धा है

----------


## ravi chacha

परंतु मंत्र का गुंथन विपरीत है तो भी विपरीत असर होता है। जैसे – यज्ञ किया कि 'इन्द्र को मारनेवाला पुत्र पैदा हो' परंतु संस्कृत में ह्रस्व और दीर्घ की गलती से 'इन्द्र से मरने वाला पुत्र पैदा हो' ऐसा बोल दिया गया तो वृत्रासुर पैदा हुआ जो इन्द्र को मार नहीं पाया किंतु स्वयं इन्द्र के हाथों मारा गया। अतः शब्दों का गुंथन सही होना चाहिए। जैसे, फोन पर यदि 011 डायल करना है तो 011 ही डायल करना पड़ेगा। ऐसा नहीं कि 101 कर दिया और यदि ऐसा किया तो गलत हो जायेगा। जैसे, अंक को आगे-पीछे करने से फोन नंबर गलत हो जाता है ऐसे ही मंत्र के गुंथन में शब्दों के आगे-पीछे होने से मंत्र का प्रभाव बदल जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जापक की श्रद्धा, एकाग्रता और संयम के साथ-साथ मंत्र देने वाले की महत्ता का भी मंत्र पर गहरा प्रभाव पड़ता है। जैसे, किसी बात को चपरासी कहे तो उतना असर नहीं होता किंतु वही बात यदि राष्ट्रपति कह दे तो उसका असर होता है। जैसे, राष्ट्रपति पद का व्यक्ति यदि हस्ताक्षर करता है तो उसका राष्ट्रव्यापी असर होता है, ऐसे ही जिसने आनंदमय कोष से पार आनंदस्वरूप ईश्वर की यात्रा कर ली है ऐसे ब्रह्मज्ञानी सदगुरु

----------


## ravi chacha

द्वारा प्रदत्त मंत्र ब्रह्माण्डव्यापी प्रभाव रखता है। निगुरा आदमी मरने के बाद प्रेतयोनि से सहज में छुटकारा नहीं पाता परंतु जिन्होंने ब्रह्मज्ञानी गुरुओं से मंत्र ले रखा है उन्हें प्रेतयोनि में भटकना नहीं पड़ता। जैसे, पुण्य और पाप मरने के बाद भी पीछा नहीं छोड़ते, ऐसे ही ब्रह्मवेत्ता द्वारा प्रदत्त गुरुमंत्र भी साधक का पीछा नहीं छोड़ता। जैसे – कबीर जी को उनके गुरु से 'राम-राम' मंत्र मिला। 'राम-राम' मंत्र तो रास्ते जाते लोग भी दे सकते हैं किंतु उसका इतना असर नहीं होता परंतु पूज्यपाद रामानंद स्वामी ने जब कबीर जी को 'राम-राम' मंत्र दिया तो कबीर जी कितनी ऊँचाई पर पहुँच गये, दुनिया जानती है। तुलसीदास जी ने कहा हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

*मंत्रजाप मम दृढ़ बिस्वासा। पंचम भजन सो वेद प्रकासा।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

अभी डॉ. लिवर लिजेरिया व दूसरे चिकित्सक कहते हैं कि *ह्रीं**, हरि, ॐ आदि मंत्रों के उच्चारण से शरीर के विभिन्न भागों पर भिन्न-भिन्न असर पड़ता है। डॉ. लिवर लिजेरिया ने तो 17 वर्षों के अनुभव के पश्चात् यह खोजा कि 'हरि'के साथ अगर 'ॐ'शब्द को मिलाकर उच्चारण किया जाये तो पाँचों ज्ञानेन्द्रियों पर उसका अच्छा प्रभाव पड़ता है वह निःसंतान व्यक्ति को मंत्र के बल से संतान प्राप्त हो सकती है जबकि हमारे भारत के ऋषि-मुनियों ने इससे भी अधिक जानकारी हजारों-लाखों वर्ष पहले शास्त्रों में वर्णित कर दी थी। हजारों वर्ष पूर्व हमारे साधु-संत जो आसानी से कर सकते थे उस बात पर विज्ञान अभी कुछ-कुछ खोज रहा है।*

----------


## ravi chacha

आकृति के साथ शब्द का प्राकृतिक व मनोवैज्ञानिक सम्बन्ध है। मैं कह दूँ 'रावण' तो आपके चित्त व मन में रावण की आकृति और संस्कार उभर आयेंगे और मैं कह दूँ 'लाल बहादुर शास्त्री' तो नाटा सा कद व ईमानदारी मे दृढ़ ऐसे नेता की आकृति और भाव आ जायेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

डॉ. लिवर लिजेरिया ने मंत्र के प्रभाव की खोज केवल भौतिक या स्थूल शरीर तक ही की है जबकि आज से हजारों वर्ष पूर्व हमारे ऋषियों ने मंत्र के प्रभाव को केवल स्थूल शरीर तक ही नहीं वरन् इससे भी आगे कहा है। यह भौतिक शरीर अन्नमय है। इसके अन्दर चार शरीर और भी हैं- प्राणमय। मनोमय। विज्ञानमय। आनंदमय। इन सबको चेतना देनेवाले चैतन्यस्वरूप की भी खोज कर ली है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अगर प्राणमय शरीर निकल जाता है तो अन्नमय शरीर मुर्दा हो जाता है। प्राणमय शरीर का भी संचालन करने वाला मनोमय शरीर है। मन के संकल्प-विकल्प के आधार पर ही प्राणमय शरीर क्रिया करता है। मनोमय शरीर के भीतर विज्ञानमय शरीर है। पाँच ज्ञानेन्द्रियाँ और बुद्धि – इसको 'विज्ञानमय शरीर' बोलते हैं। मनोमय शरीर को सत्ता यही विज्ञानमय शरीर देता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बुद्धि ने निर्णय किया कि मुझे चिकित्सक बनना है। मन उसी विषय में चला, हाथ-पैर उसी विषय में चले और आप बन गये चिकित्सक। परंतु इस विज्ञानमय कोष से भी गहराई में 'आनंदमय कोष' है। कोई भी कार्य हम क्यों करते हैं? इसलिए कि हमें और हमारे मित्रों को आनंद मिले। दाता दान करता है तो भी आनंद के लिए करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवान के आगे हम रोते हैं तो भी आनंद के लिए और हँसते हैं तो भी आनंद के लिए। जो भी चेष्टा करते हैं आनंद के लिए करते हैं क्योंकि परमात्मा आनंदस्वरूप है और उसके निकट का जो कोष है उसे 'आनंदमय कोष' कहते हैं। अतः जो भी आनंद आता है वह परमात्मा का आनंद है। परमात्मा आनंदस्वरूप है और मंत्र उस परमात्मा तक के इन पाँचों कोषों पर प्रभाव डालता है। भगवन्नाम के जप से पाँचों कोषों में, समस्त नाड़ियों में व सातों केन्द्रों में बड़ा सात्त्विक असर पड़ता है। मंत्रजाप की महत्ता जानकर ही 500 वर्ष पहले नानकजी ने कहाः

----------


## ravi chacha

*भयनाशन दुर्मति हरण कलि में हरि को नाम।*
*निशदिन नानक जो जपे सफल होवहिं सब काम।।*
तुलसीदासजी ने तो यहाँ तक कह दिया हैः
*कृतजुग त्रेताँ द्वापर पूजा मख अरु जोग।*
*जो गति होइ सो कलि हरि नाम ते पावहिं लोग।।*
'सतयुग, त्रेता और द्वापर में जो गति पूजा, यज्ञ और योग से प्राप्त होती है, वही गति कलियुग में लोग केवल भगवन्नाम के गुणगान से पा जाते हैं।'

----------


## ravi chacha

कलिजुग केवल हरि गुन गाहा।
गावत नर पावहिं भव थाहा।।
'कलियुग में तो केवल श्रीहरि के गुणगाथाओं का गान करने से ही मनुष्य भवसागर की थाह पा जाते हैं।'

----------


## ravi chacha

मंत्रजाप से शास्त्रज्ञान
स्वामी अखंडानंद जी सरस्वती संत 'जानकी' घाटवाले बाबा के दर्शन करने के लिए जाते थे। उन्होंने अखंडानंदजी (ये अपने आश्रम में भी आये थे) को यह घटना बतायी थी कि रामवल्लभशरण इतने महान पंडित कैसे हुए?
रामवल्लभशरण किन्हीं संत के पास गये।
संत ने पूछाः "क्या चाहिए?"

----------


## ravi chacha

रामवल्लभशरणः "महाराज ! भगवान श्रीराम की भक्ति और शास्त्रों का ज्ञान चाहिए।"
ईमानदारी की माँग थी। सच्चाई का जीवन था। कम बोलने वाले थे। भगवान के लिए तड़प थी।
संत ने पूछाः "ठीक है। बस न?"
"जी, महाराज।"

----------


## ravi chacha

संत ने हनुमानजी का मंत्र दिया। वे एकाग्रचित्त होकर तत्परता से मंत्र जपते रहे। हनुमानजी प्रकट हो गये।
हनुमान जी ने कहाः "क्या चाहिए?"
"भगवत्स्वरूप आपके दर्शन तो हो गये। शास्त्रों का ज्ञान चाहिए।"
हनुमानजीः "बस, इतनी सी बात? जाओ, तीन दिन के अंदर जितने भी ग्रन्थ देखोगे उन सबका अर्थसहित अभिप्राय तुम्हारे हृदय में प्रकट हो जायेगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

वे काशी चले गये और काशी के विश्वविद्यालय आदि के ग्रंथ देखे। वे बड़े भारी विद्वान हो गये। यह तो वे ही लोग जानते हैं जिन्होंने उनके साथ वार्तालाप किया और शास्त्र-विषयक प्रश्नोत्तर किये हैं। दुनिया के अच्छे-अच्छे विद्वान उनका लोहा मानते हैं।
केवल मंत्रजाप करते-करते अनुष्ठान में सफल हुए। हनुमानजी प्रकट हो गये और तीन दिन के अंदर जितने शास्त्र देखे उन शास्त्रों का अभिप्राय उनके हृदय में प्रकट हो गया।
कैसी दिव्य महिमा है मंत्र की !

----------


## ravi chacha

यज्ञ की व्यापक विभावना
यज्ञ क्या है?
भगवान श्रीकृष्ण कहते हैं-
यज्ञानां जपयज्ञोऽस्मि। 'सब प्रकार के यज्ञों में जप यज्ञ मैं हूँ।'
भागवत में कहा गया हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

*अश्वमेधसहस्राणि वाजपेयशतानि च।*
*शुकशास्त्रकथायाश  च कलां नार्हन्ति षोडशीम्।।*
'चाहे हजारों अश्वमेध यज्ञ कर लो और चाहे सैंकड़ों वाजपेय यज्ञ कर लो परंतु भगवत्कथा पुण्य के आगे उनका सोलहवाँ भाग भी नहीं।'
फिर भी ये यज्ञ अच्छे हैं, भले हैं। फ्रांस के वैज्ञानिकों ने भारत की यज्ञ-विधि पर थोड़ा अनुसंधान किया। उन्होंने देखा कि यज्ञ में जो मधुर पदार्थ डालते हैं उससे निकलने वाले धुएँ से चेचक के कीटाणु नष्ट हो जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

यज्ञ में घी डालने पर निकलनेवाले धुएँ से क्षय रोग (टी.बी.) और दमे के कीटाणु नष्ट होते हैं परंतु हमारे ऋषियों ने केवल चेचक, क्षय रोग या दमे के कीटाणु ही नष्ट हों इतना ही नहीं सोचा वरन् यज्ञ के समय शरीर का ऊपरी हिस्सा खुला रखने का भी विधान बताया ताकि यज्ञ करते समय रोमकूप खुले हुए हों और यज्ञ का धुआँ श्वासोच्छ्वास व रोमकूप के द्वारा शरीर के अंदर प्रवेश करे। इससे अन्य अनेक लाभ होते हैं। किंतु केवल शरीर को ही लाभ नहीं होता वरन् यज्ञ करते समय मंत्र बोलते-बोलते जब कहा जाता हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

*इन्द्राय स्वाहा। इदं इन्द्राय न मम।*
*वरूणाय स्वाहा। इदं वरुणाय न मम।।*
'यह इन्द्र का है, यह वरुण का है। मेरा नहीं है।' इस प्रकार ममता छुड़ाकर निर्भय करने की व्यवस्था भी हमारी यज्ञ-विधि में है।
यज्ञ करते समय कुछ बातें ध्यान में रखना आवश्यक है। जैसे, यज्ञ में जो वस्तुएँ डाली जाती हैं उनके रासायनिक प्रभाव को उत्पन्न करने में जो लकड़ी मदद करती है ऐसी ही लकड़ी होनी चाहिए। इसलिए कहा गया हैः 'अमुक यज्ञ में पीपल की लकड़ी हो... अमुक यज्ञ में आम की लकड़ी हो...' ताकि लकड़ियों का भी रासायनिक प्रभाव व यज्ञ की वस्तुओं का भी रासायनिक प्रभाव वातावरण पर पड़े।

----------


## ravi chacha

.किंतु आज ऐसे यज्ञ आप कहाँ ढूँढते फिरेंगे? उसका भी एक विकल्प हैः  आज भी गाय के गोबर के कंडे व कोयले मिल सकते हैं। अतः कभी कभार उन्हें जलाकर उसमें जौ, तिल, घी, नारियल के टुकड़े व गूगल आदि मिलाकर तैयार किया गया धूप डालें। इस प्रकार का धूप बहुत से विषैले जीवाणुओं को नष्ट करता है। जब आप जप-ध्यान करना चाहें तो उससे थोड़ी देर पहले यह धूप करके फिर उस धूप से शुद्ध बने हुए वातावरण में जप-ध्यान करने बैठें तो बहुत लाभ होगा। धूप भी अति न करें अन्यथा गले में तकलीफ होने लगेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

आजकल परफ्यूम से जो अगरबत्तियाँ बनती हैं वे खुशबू तो देती हैं परंतु रसायनों का हमारे स्वास्थ्य पर विपरीत प्रभाव पड़ता है। एक तो मोटर-गाड़ियों के धुएँ का, दूसरा अगरबत्तियों के रसायनों का कुप्रभाव शरीर पर पड़ता है। इसकी अपेक्षा तो सात्त्विक अगरबत्ती या धूपबत्ती मिल जाय तो ठीक है नहीं तो कम-से-कम घी का थोड़ा धूप कर लिया करो। इसी प्रकार अपने साधना-कक्ष में दीपक जलायें, मोमबत्ती नहीं। कभी कभार साधना-कक्ष में सुगंधित फूल रख दें। एक बात का और भी ध्यान रखें कि जप करते समय ऐसा आसन बिछाना चाहिए जो विद्युत का कुचालक हो यानी आपको पृथ्वी से अर्थिंग न मिले।

----------


## ravi chacha

जप ध्यान करने से एक आध्यात्मिक विद्युत तैयार होती है जो वात-पित्त-कफ के दोषों को निवृत्त करके स्वास्थ्य-लाभ तो कराती ही है, साथ-ही-साथ मन और प्राण को भी ऊपर ले आती है। अगर आप असावधान रहे और साधना के समय सूती कपड़े पर या साधारण जगह पर बैठ गये तो शरीर में जप-ध्यान से जो ऊर्जा उत्पन्न होती है, उसे अर्थिंग मिल जाती है और वह पृथ्वी में चली जाती है। आप ठनठनपाल रह जाते हैं। मन में होता है कि थोड़ा भजन हुआ किंतु भजन में जो बरकत आनी चाहिए वह नहीं आती। अतः साधना के समय ये सावधानियाँ जरूरी हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

ये नियम तपस्वियों के लागू नहीं पड़ते। तपस्वियों को तो शरीर को कष्ट देना है। तपस्वी का नंगे पैर चलना उसकी दुनिया है किंतु यह जमाना नंगे पैर चलकर तप करने का नहीं, यह तो फास्ट युग है।  
आचार्य विनोबा भावे ने कहीं पढ़ा था कि ब्रह्मचारी को नंगे पैर चलना चाहिए, तपस्वी जीवन जीना चाहिए। उन्होंने यह पढ़कर नंगे पैर यात्रा करनी शुरू की। परिणाम यह हुआ कि शरीर को अर्थिंग खूब मिली और  डामर की सड़कों पर गर्मी में नंगे पैर चलने से आँखों से पर बुरा असर पड़ा। बाद में उन्हें विचार आया कि जिस समय यह बात कही गयी थी तब डामर की सड़कें नहीं थी, ऋषि-आश्रम थे, हरियाली थी। बाद में उन्होंने नंगे पैर चलना बंद कर दिया किंतु आँखों पर असर काफी समय तक बना रहा।

----------


## ravi chacha

विनोबा भावे किसी साधारण माँ के बालक नहीं थे। उनकी माँ यज्ञ करना जानती थी और केवल अग्नि में आहुतिवाला यज्ञ नहीं वरन् गरीब-गुरबे को भोजन कराने का यज्ञ करना जानती थी।विनोबा भावे के पिता नरहरि भावे शिक्षक थे। उन्हें नपा तुला वेतन मिलता था फिर भी सोचते थे कि जीवन में कुछ-न-कुछ सत्कर्म होना चाहिए। किसी गरीब सदाचारी विद्यार्थी को ले आते और अपने घर में रखते। माता रखुनाई अपने बेटों को भी भोजन कराती और उस अनाथ बालक को भी भोजन कराती किंतु खिलाने में पक्षपात करती। एक दिन बालक विनोबा ने माँ से कहाः

----------


## ravi chacha

''माँ ! तुम कहती हो कि सबमें भगवान है, किसी से पक्षपात नहीं करना चाहिए। परंतु तुम खुद ही पक्षपात क्यों करती हो? जब बासी रोटी बचती है तो उसे गर्म करके तुम मुझे खिलाती हो, खुद खाती हो किंतु उस अनाथ विद्यार्थी के लिए गर्म-गर्म रोटी बनाती हो। ऐसा पक्षपात क्यों, माँ?"
वह बोलीः "मेरे लाल ! मुझे तू अपना बेटा लगता है परंतु वह बालक अतिथिदेव है, भगवान का स्वरूप है। उसमें मुझे भगवान दिखते हैं। जिस दिन तुझमें भी मुझे भगवान दिखेंगे उस दिन तुझे भी ताजी-ताजी रोटी खिलाऊँगी।"

----------


## ravi chacha

भारत की उस देवी ने क्या गजब का उत्तर दिया है ! यह धर्म, संस्कृति नहीं तो और क्या है? वास्तव में यही धर्म है और यही यज्ञ है। अग्नि में घी की आहुतियाँ ही केवल यज्ञ है और दीन-दुःखी-गरीब को मदद करना, उनके आँसू पोंछना भी यज्ञ है और दीन-दुःखियों की सेवा ही वास्तव में परमात्मा की सेवा है, यह युग के अनुरूप यज्ञ है। यह इस युग की माँग है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गुरुमंत्र का प्रभाव*'स्कन्द पुराण' के ब्रह्मोत्तर खण्ड में कथा आती हैः काशी नरेश की कन्या कलावती के साथ मथुरा के दाशार्ह नामक राजा का विवाह हुआ। विवाह के बाद राजा ने अपनी पत्नी को अपने पलंग पर बुलाया परंतु पत्नी ने इन्कार कर दिया। तब राजा ने बल-प्रयोग की धमकी दी।
पत्नी ने कहाः "स्त्री के साथ संसार-व्यवहार करना हो तो बल-प्रयोग नहीं, स्नेह-प्रयोग करना चाहिए। नाथ ! मैं आपकी पत्नी हूँ, फिर भी आप मेरे साथ बल-प्रयोग करके संसार-व्यवहार न करें।"

----------


## ravi chacha

आखिर वह राजा था। पत्नी की बात सुनी-अनसुनी करके नजदीक गया। ज्यों ही उसने पत्नी का स्पर्श किया त्यों ही उसके शरीर में विद्युत जैसा करंट लगा। उसका स्पर्श करते ही राजा का अंग-अंग जलने लगा। वह दूर हटा और बोलाः "क्या बात है? तुम इतनी सुन्दर और कोमल हो फिर भी तुम्हारे शरीर के स्पर्श से मुझे जलन होने लगी?"

----------


## ravi chacha

पत्नीः "नाथ ! मैंने बाल्यकाल में दुर्वासा ऋषि से शिवमंत्र लिया था। वह जपने से मेरी सात्त्विक ऊर्जा का विकास हुआ है। जैसे, अँधेरी रात और दोपहर एक साथ नहीं रहते वैसे ही आपने शराब पीने वाली वेश्याओं के साथ और कुलटाओं के साथ जो संसार-भोग भोगे हैं, उससे आपके पाप के कण आपके शरीर में, मन में, बुद्धि में अधिक है और मैंने जो जप किया है उसके कारण मेरे शरीर में ओज, तेज, आध्यात्मिक कण अधिक हैं। इसलिए मैं आपके नजदीक नहीं आती थी बल्कि आपसे थोड़ी दूर रहकर आपसे प्रार्थना करती थी। आप बुद्धिमान हैं बलवान हैं, यशस्वी हैं धर्म की बात भी आपने सुन रखी है। फिर भी आपने शराब पीनेवाली वेश्याओं के साथ और कुलटाओं के साथ भोग भोगे हैं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

राजाः "तुम्हें इस बात का पता कैसे चल गया?"
रानीः "नाथ ! हृदय शुद्ध होता है तो यह ख्याल आ जाता है।"
राजा प्रभावित हुआ और रानी से बोलाः "तुम मुझे भी भगवान शिव का वह मंत्र दे दो।"
रानीः "आप मेरे पति हैं। मैं आपकी गुरु नहीं बन सकती। हम दोनों गर्गाचार्य महाराज के पास चलते हैं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

दोनों गर्गाचार्यजी के पास गये और उनसे प्रार्थना की। उन्होंने स्नानादि से पवित्र हो, यमुना तट पर अपने शिवस्वरूप के ध्यान में बैठकर राजा-रानी को निगाह से पावन किया। फिर शिवमंत्र देकर अपनी शांभवी दीक्षा से राजा पर शक्तिपात किया।

----------


## ravi chacha

कथा कहती है कि देखते-ही-देखते कोटि-कोटि कौए राजा के शरीर से निकल-निकलकर पलायन कर गये। काले कौए अर्थात् तुच्छ परमाणु। काले कर्मों के तुच्छ परमाणु करोड़ों की संख्या में सूक्ष्म दृष्टि के द्रष्टाओं द्वारा देखे गये हैं। सच्चे संतों के चरणों में बैठकर दीक्षा लेने वाले सभी साधकों को इस प्रकार के लाभ होते ही हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन, बुद्धि में पड़े हुए तुच्छ कुसंस्कार भी मिटते हैं। आत्म-परमात्माप्राप्ति की योग्यता भी निखरती है। व्यक्तिगत जीवन में सुख-शांति, सामाजिक जीवन में सम्मान मिलता है तथा मन-बुद्धि में सुहावने संस्कार भी पड़ते हैं। और भी अनगिनत लाभ होते हैं जो निगुरे, मनमुख लोगों की कल्पना में भी नहीं आ सकते। मंत्रदीक्षा के प्रभाव से हमारे पाँचों शरीरों के कुसंस्कार व काले कर्मों के परमाणु क्षीण होते जाते हैं। थोड़ी-ही देर में राजा निर्भार हो गया और भीतर के सुख से भर गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

शुभ-अशुभ, हानिकारक व सहायक जीवाणु हमारे शरीर में ही रहते हैं। पानी का गिलास होंठ पर रखकर वापस लायें तो उस पर लाखों जीवाणु पाये जाते हैं यह वैज्ञानिक अभी बोलते हैं, परंतु शास्त्रों ने तो लाखों वर्ष पहले ही कह दिया।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सुमति-कुमति सबके उर रहहिं।*
जब आपके अंदर अच्छे विचार रहते हैं तब आप अच्छे काम करते हैं और जब भी हलके विचार आ जाते हैं तो आप न चाहते हुए भी कुछ गलत कर बैठते हैं। गलत करने वाला कई बार अच्छा भी करता है। तो मानना पड़ेगा कि मनुष्य शरीर पुण्य और पाप का मिश्रण है। आपका अंतःकरण शुभ और अशुभ का मिश्रण है। जब आप लापरवाह होते हैं तो अशुभ बढ़ जाता है। अतः पुरुषार्थ यह करना है कि अशुभ क्षीण होता जाय और शुभ पराकाष्ठा तक, परमात्म-प्राप्ति तक पहुँच जाय।

----------


## ravi chacha

मंत्रजाप की 15 शक्तियाँ

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवन्नाम में 15 विशेष शक्तियाँ हैं-
संपदा शक्तिः भगवन्नाम-जप में एक है संपदा शक्ति। लौकिक संपदा में, धन में भी कितनी शक्ति है – इससे मिठाइयाँ खरीद लो, मकान खरीद लो, दुकान खरीद लो। वस्त्र, हवाई जहाज आदि दुनिया की हर चीज धन से खरीदी जा सकती है। इस प्रकार भगवन्नाम जप में दारिद्रयनाशिनी शक्ति अर्थात् लक्ष्मीप्राप्ति शक्ति है।

----------


## ravi chacha

भुवनपावनी शक्तिः भगवन्नाम-जप करोगे तो आप जहाँ रहोगे उस वातावरण में पवित्रता छा जायेगी। ऐसे संत वातावरण में (समाज) में  आते हैं तो पवित्रता के प्रभाव से हजारों लोग खिंचकर उनके पास आ जाते हैं। भुवनपावनी शक्ति विकसित होती है नाम-कमाई से। नाम कमाई वाले ऐसे संत जहाँ जाते हैं, जहाँ रहते हैं, यह भुवनपावनी शक्ति उस जगह को तीर्थ बना देती है, फिर चाहे कैसी भी जगह हो। यहाँ (मोटेरा में) तो पहले शराब की 40 भट्ठियाँ चलती थीं, अब वहीं आश्रम है। यह भगवन्नाम की भुवनपावनी शक्ति का प्रभाव है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सर्वव्याधिविनाशि  ी शक्तिः* भगवन्नाम में रोगनाशिनी शक्ति है। आप कोई औषधि लेते हैं। उसको अगर दाहिने हाथ पर रखकर *'**ॐ नमो नारायणाय**'* का 21 बार जप करके फिर लें तो उसमें रोगनाशिनी शक्ति का संचार होगा।
एक बार गाँधीजी बीमार पड़े। लोगों ने चिकित्सक को बुलाया। गाँधी जी ने कहा कि "मैं चलते-चलते गिर पड़ा। तुमने चिकित्सक को बुलाया इसकी अपेक्षा मेरे इर्द-गिर्द बैठकर भगवन्नाम-जपते तो मुझे विशेष फायदा होता और विशेष प्रसन्नता होती।'

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरी माँ को यकृत (लीवर), गुर्दे (किडनी), जठरा, प्लीहा आदि की तथा  और भी कई जानलेवा बीमारियों ने घेर लिया था। उसको 86 साल की उम्र में चिकित्सकों ने कह दिया था कि 'अब एक दिन से ज्यादा नहीं निकाल सकती हैं।'
23 घंटे हो गये। मैंने अपने 7 दवाखाने सँभालने वाले वैद्य को कहाः "महिला आश्रम में माता जी हैं। तू कुछ तो कर, भाई ! " थोड़ी देर बात मुँह लटकाये आया और बोलाः अब माता जी एक घंटे से ज्यादा समय नहीं निकाल सकती हैं। नाड़ी विपरीत चल रही है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं माता जी के पास गया। हालाँकि मेरी माँ मेरी गुरु थीं, मुझे बचपन में भगवत्कथा सुनाती थीं। परंतु जब मैं गुरुकृपा पाकर 7 वर्ष की साधना के बाद गुरुआज्ञा के घर गया, तबसे माँ को मेरे प्रति आदर भाव हो गया। वे मुझे पुत्र के रूप में नहीं देखती थीं वरन् जैसे कपिल मुनि की माँ उनको भगवान के रूप में, गुरु के रूप में मानती थीं, वैसे ही मेरी माँ मुझे मानती थीं। मेरी माँ ने कहाः "प्रभु ! अब मुझे जाने दो।"

----------


## ravi chacha

मैंने कहाः "मैं नहीं जाने दूँगा।"
उनकी श्रद्धा का मैंने सात्त्विक फायदा उठाया।
माः "मैं क्या करूँ?"
मैंने कहाः "मैं मंत्र देता हूँ आरोग्यता का।"

----------


## ravi chacha

उनकी श्रद्धा और मंत्र भगवान का प्रभाव... माँ ने मंत्र जपना चालू किया। मैं आपको सत्य बोलता हूँ कि एक घंटे के बाद स्वास्थ्य में सुधार होने लगा। फिर तो एक दिन, दो दिन... एक सप्ताह... एक महीना... ऐसा करते-करते 72 महीने तक उनका स्वास्थ्य बढ़िया रहा। कुछ खान-पान की सावधानी बरती गयी, कुछ औषध का भी उपयोग किया गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

अमेरिका का चिकित्सक पी.सी.पटेल (एम.डी.) भी आश्चर्यचकित हो गया कि 86 वर्ष की उम्र में माँ के यकृत, गुर्दे फिर से कैसे ठीक हो गये? तो मानना पड़ेगा कि सर्वव्याधिविनाशि  ी शक्ति, रोगहारिणी शक्ति मंत्रजाप में छुपी हुई है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बंकिम बाबू (वंदे मातरम् राष्ट्रगान के रचयिता) की दाढ़ दुखती थी। ऐलौपैथीवाले थक गये। आयुर्वेदवाले भी तौबा पुकार गये... आखिर बंकिम बाबू ने कहाः 'छोड़ो।'
और वे भगवन्नाम-जप में लग गये। सर्वव्याधिविनाशि  ी शक्ति का क्या अदभुत प्रभाव ! दाढ़ का दर्द कहाँ छू हो गया पता तक न चला !
*सर्वदुःखहारिणी शक्तिः* किसी भी प्रकार का दुःख हो भगवन्नाम जप चालू कर दो, सर्वदुःखहारिणी शक्ति उभरेगी और आपके दुःख का प्रभाव क्षीण होने लगेगा।  
*कलिकाल भुजंगभयनाशिनी शक्तिः* कलियुग के दोषों को हरने की शक्ति भी भगवन्नाम में छुपी हुई है।
तुलसीदास जी ने कहाः

----------


## ravi chacha

कलिजुग केवल हरि गुन गाहा।
गावत नर पावहिं भव थाहा।
कलजुग केवल नाम आधारा।
जपत नर उतरहिं सिंधु पारा।।
कलिजुग का यह दोष है कि आप अच्छाई की तरफ चलें तो कुछ-न-कुछ बुरे संस्कार डालकर, कुछ-न-कुछ बुराई करवाकर आपका पुण्यप्रभाव क्षीण कर देता है। यह उन्हीं को सताता है जो भगवन्नाम-जप में मन नहीं लगाते। केवल ऊपर-ऊपर से थोड़ी माला कर लेते हैं। परंतु जो मंत्र द्रष्टा आत्मज्ञानी गुरु से अपनी-अपनी पात्रता व उद्देश्य के अनुरूप ॐसहित वैदिक मंत्र लेकर जपते हैं, उनके अंदर कलिकाल भुजंगभयनाशिनी शक्ति प्रकट हो जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*नरकोद्धारिणी शक्तिः व्यक्ति ने कैसा भी नारकीय कर्म कर लिया हो परंतु भगवन्नाम की शरण आ जाता है और अब बुरे कर्म नहीं करूँगा – ऐसा ठान लेता है तो भगवन्नाम की कमाई उसके नारकीय दुःखों का अथवा नारकीय योनियों का अंत कर देती है। अजामिल की रक्षा इसी शक्ति ने की थी। अजामिल मृत्यु की आखिरी श्वास गिन रहा था, उसे यमपाश से भगवन्नाम की शक्ति ने बचाया। अकाल मृत्यु टल गयी तथा महादुराचारी से महासदाचारी बन गये और भगवत्प्राप्ति की। 'श्रीमद् भागवत' की यह कथा जग जाहिर है।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दुःखद प्रारब्ध-विनाशिनी शक्तिः मेटत कठिन कुअंक भाल के....* भाग्य के कुअंकों को मिटाने की शक्ति है मंत्रजाप में। जो आदमी संसार से गिराया, हटाया और धिक्कारा गया है, जिसका कोई सहारा नहीं है वह भी यदि भगवन्नाम का सहारा ले तो तीन महीने के अंदर अदभुत चमत्कार होगा। जो दुत्कारने वाले और ठुकरानेवाले थे, आपके सामने देखने की भी जिनकी इच्छा नहीं थी, वे आपसे स्नेह करेंगे और आपसे ऊँचे अधिकारी भी आपसे सलाह लेकर कभी-कभी अपना काम बना लेंगे। ध्यानयोग शिविर में लोग ऐसे कई अनुभव सुनाते हैं।
गीता में श्रीकृष्ण कहते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

*अपि चेदसि पापेभ्यः सर्वेभ्यः पापकृत्तमः।*
*सर्व ज्ञानप्लवेनैव वृजिनं संतरिष्यसि।।*
*कर्म संपूर्तिकारिणी शक्तिः* कर्मों को सम्पन्न करने की शक्ति है मंत्रजाप में। आने वाले विघ्न को हटाने का मंत्र जपकर कोई कर्म करें तो कर्म सफलतापूर्वक सम्पन्न हो जाता है।
कई रामायण की कथा करने वाले, भागवत की कथा करने वाले प्रसिद्ध वक्ता तथा कथाकार जब कथा का समय देते हैं तो पंचांग देखते हैं कि यह समय कथा के लिए उपयुक्त है, यह मंडप का मुहूर्त है, यह कथा की पूर्णाहूति का समय है... मेरे जीवन में, मैं आपको क्या बताऊँ? मैं 30 वर्ष से सत्संग कर रहा हूँ, मैंने आज तक कोई पंचांग नहीं देखा। भगवन्नाम-जप कर गोता मारता हूँ और तारीख देता हूँ तो सत्संग उत्तम होता है। कभी कोई विघ्न नहीं हुआ। केवल एक बार अचानक किसी निमित्त के कारण कार्यक्रम स्थगित करना पड़ा। बाद में दूसरी तिथि में वहाँ सत्संग दिया। वह भी 30 वर्ष में एक-दो बार।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सर्ववेदतीर्थादिक फलदायिनी शक्तिः जो एक वेद पढ़ता है वह पुण्यात्मा माना जाता है परंतु उसके सामने यदि द्विवेदी या त्रिवेदी आ जाता है तो वह उठकर खड़ा हो जाता है और यदि चतुर्वेदी आ जाये तो त्रिवेदी भी उसके आगे नतमस्तक हो जाता है, क्योंकि वह चार वेद का ज्ञाता है। परंतु जो गुरुमंत्र जपता है उसे चार वेद पढ़ने का और सर्व तीर्थों का फल मिल जाता है। सभी वेदों का पाठ करो, तीर्थों की यात्रा करो तो जो फल होता है, उसकी अपेक्षा गुरुमंत्र जपें तो उससे भी अधिक फल देने की शक्ति मंत्र भगवान में है।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*सर्व अर्थदायिनी शक्तिः* जिस-जिस विषय में आपको लगना हो भगवन्नाम-जप करके उस-उस विषय में लगो तो उस-उस विषय में आपकी गति-मति को अंतरात्मा प्रेरणा प्रदान करेगा और आपको उसके रहस्य एवं सफलता मिलेगी।
हम किसी विद्यालय-महाविद्यालय अथवा संत या कथाकार के पास सत्संग करना सीखने नहीं गये। बस, गुरुजी ने कहाः 'सत्संग किया करो।'हालाँकि गुरुजी के पास बैठकर भी हम सत्संग करना नहीं सीखे। हम तो डीसा में रहते थे और गुरुजी नैनीताल में रहते थे। फिर गुरुआज्ञा में बोलने लगे तो आज करोड़ों लोग रोज सुनते हैं। कितने करोड़ सुनते हैं, वह हमें भी पता नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जगत आनंददायिनी शक्तिः* जप करोगे तो वैखरी से मध्यमा, मध्यमा से पश्यंति और पश्यंति से परा में जाओगे तो आपके हृदय में जो आनंद होगा, आप उस आनंद में गोता मारकर देखोगे तो जगत में आनंद छाने लगेगा। उसे गोता मारकर बोलोगे तो लोग आनंदित होने लगेंगे और आपके शरीर से भी आनंद के परमाणु निकलेंगे।
*जगदानदायिनी शक्तिः* कोई गरीब-से-गरीब है, कंगाल-से-कंगाल है, फिर भी मंत्रजाप करे तो जगदान करने के फल को पाता है। उसकी जगदानदायिनी शक्ति प्रकट होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अमित गदिदायिनी शक्तिः उस गति की हम कल्पना नहीं कर सकते कि हम इतने ऊँचे हो सकते हैं। हमने घर छोड़ा और गुरु की शरण में गये तो हम कल्पना नहीं कर सकते थे कि ऐसा अनुभव होता होगा ! हमने सोचा था कि 'हमारे इष्टदेव हैं शिवजी। गुरु की शरण जायें तो वे शिवजी के दर्शन करा दें, शिवजी से बात करा दें। ऐसा करके हमने 40 दिना का अनुष्ठान किया और कुछ चमत्कार होने लगे। हम विधिपूर्वक मंत्र जपते थे। फिर अंदर से आवाज आतीः 'तुम लीलाशाह जी बापू के पास जाओ। मैं वहाँ सब रूपों में तुम्हें मिलूँगा।'*

----------


## ravi chacha

हम पूछतेः "कौन बोल रहा है?"
तो उत्तर आताः "जिसका तुम जप कर रहे हो, वही बोल रहा है।"
मंदिर में जाते तो माँ पार्वती के सिर पर से फूर गिर पड़ता, शिवजी की मूर्ति पर से फूल गिर पड़ता। यह शुभ माना जाता है। कुबेरेश्वर महादेव था नर्मदा किनारे। अनुष्ठान के दिनों में कुछ ऐसे चमत्कार होने लगते थे और अंदर से प्रेरणा होती थी कि 'जाओ, जाओ लीलाशाह बापू के पास जाओ।'

----------


## ravi chacha

हम पहुँचे तो गुरु की कैसी-कैसी कृपा हुई... हम तो मानते थे कि इतना लाभ होगा... जैसे, कोई आदमी 10 हजार का लाभ चाहे और उसे करोड़ों-अरबों रूपये की संपत्ति मिल जाय ! ऐसे ही हमने तो शिवजी का साकार दर्शन चाहा परंतु जप ने और गुरुकृपा ने ऐसा दे दिया कि शिवजी जिससे शिवजी हैं वह परब्रह्म-परमात्मा हमसे तनिक भी दूर नहीं है और हम उससे दूर नहीं। हम तो कल्पना भी नहीं कर सकते थे कि इतना लाभ होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे, कोई व्यक्ति जाय क्लर्क की नौकरी के लिए और उसे राष्ट्रपति बना दिया जाये तो....? चक्रवर्ती सम्राट बना दिया जाय तो.....?
कितना बड़ा आश्चर्य हो, उससे भी बड़ा आश्चर्य है यह। उससे भी बड़ी ऊँचाई है अनुभव की।
मंत्रजाप में *अगतिगतिदायिनी शक्ति* भी है। कोई मर गया और उसकी अवगति हो रही है और उसके कुटंबी भजनानंदी हैं अथवा उसके जो गुरु हैं, वे चाहें तो उसकी सदगति कर सकते हैं। नामजपवाले में इतनी ताकत होती है कि नरक में जानेवाले जीव को नरक से बचाकर स्वर्ग में भेज सकते हैं !

----------


## ravi chacha

*मुक्ति प्रदायिनी शक्तिः* सामीप्य मुक्ति, सारूप्य मुक्ति, सायुज्य मुक्ति, सालोक्य मुक्ति – इन चारों मुक्तियों में से जितनी तुम्हारी यात्रा है वह मुक्ति आपके लिए खास आरक्षित हो जायेगी। ऐसी शक्ति है मंत्रजाप में।
*भगवत्प्रीतिदायिन   शक्तिः* आप जप करते जाओ, भगवान के प्रति प्रीति बनेगी, बनेगी और बनेगी। और जहाँ प्रीति बनेगी, वहाँ मन लगेगा और जहाँ मन लगेगा वहाँ आसानी से साधन होने लगेगा।
कई लोग कहते हैं कि ध्यान में मन नहीं लगता। मन नहीं लगता है क्योंकि भगवान में प्रीति नहीं है। फिर भी जप करते जाओ तो पाप कटते जायेंगे और प्रीति बढ़ती जायेगी।
हम ये इसलिए बता रहे हैं कि आप भी इसका लाभ उठाओ। जप को बढ़ाओ तथा जप गंभीरता, प्रेम तथा गहराई से करो।

----------


## ravi chacha

*ओंकार की 19 शक्तियाँ*

----------


## ravi chacha

सारे शास्त्र-स्मृतियों का मूल है वेद। वेदों का मूल गायत्री है और गायत्री का मूल है ओंकार। ओंकार से गायत्री, गायत्री से वैदिक ज्ञान, और उससे शास्त्र और सामाजिक प्रवृत्तियों की खोज हुई।
पतंजलि महाराज ने कहा हैः
*तस्य वाचकः प्रणवः।* परमात्मा का वाचक ओंकार है।
सब मंत्रों में ॐ राजा है। ओंकार अनहद नाद है। यह सहज में स्फुरित हो जाता है। अकार, उकार, मकार और अर्धतन्मात्रायुक  त ॐ एक ऐसा अदभुत भगवन्नाम मंत्र है कि इस पर कई व्याखयाएँ हुई। कई ग्रंथ लिखे गये। फिर भी इसकी महिमा हमने लिखी ऐसा दावा किसी ने किया। इस ओंकार के विषय में ज्ञानेश्वरी गीता में ज्ञानेश्वर महाराज ने कहा हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐ नमो जी आद्या वेदप्रतिपाद्या जय जय स्वसंवेद्या आत्मरूपा।
परमात्मा का ओंकारस्वरूप से अभिवादन करके ज्ञानेश्वर महाराज ने ज्ञानेश्वरी गीता का प्रारम्भ किया।
धन्वंतरी महाराज लिखते हैं कि ॐ सबसे उत्कृष्ट मंत्र है।
वेदव्यासजी महाराज कहते हैं कि प्रणवः मंत्राणां सेतुः। यह प्रणव मंत्र सारे मंत्रों का सेतु है।

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई मनुष्य दिशाशून्य हो गया हो, लाचारी की हालत में फेंका गया हो, कुटुंबियों ने मुख मोड़ लिया हो, किस्मत रूठ गयी हो, साथियों ने सताना शुरू कर दिया हो, पड़ोसियों ने पुचकार के बदले दुत्कारना शुरू कर दिया हो... चारों तरफ से व्यक्ति दिशाशून्य, सहयोगशून्य, धनशून्य, सत्ताशून्य हो गया हो फिर भी हताश न हो वरन् सुबह-शाम 3 घंटे ओंकार सहित भगवन्नाम का जप करे तो वर्ष के अंदर वह व्यक्ति भगवत्शक्ति से सबके द्वारा सम्मानित, सब दिशाओं में सफल और सब गुणों से सम्पन्न होने लगेगा। इसलिए मनुष्य को कभी भी लाचार, दीन-हीन और असहाय मानकर अपने को कोसना चाहिए। भगवान तुम्हारे आत्मा बनकर बैठे हैं और भगवान का नाम तुम्हें सहज में प्राप्त हो सकता है फिर क्यों दुःखी होना?

----------


## ravi chacha

रोज रात्रि में तुम 10 मिनट ओंकार का जप करके सो जाओ। फिर देखो, इस मंत्र भगवान की क्या-क्या करामात होती है? और दिनों की अपेक्षा वह रात कैसी जाती है और सुबह कैसी जाती है? पहले ही दिन फर्क पड़ने लग जायेगा।
मंत्र के ऋषि, देवता, छंद, बीज और कीलक होते हैं। इस विधि को जानकर गुरुमंत्र देने वाले सदगुरु मिल जायें और उसका पालन करने वाला सतशिष्य मिल जाये तो काम बन जाता है। ओंकार मंत्र का छंद गायत्री है, इसके देवता परमात्मा स्वयं  है और मंत्र के ऋषि भी ईश्वर ही हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवान की रक्षण शक्ति, गति शक्ति, कांति शक्ति, प्रीति शक्ति, अवगम शक्ति, प्रवेश अवति शक्ति आदि 19 शक्तियाँ ओंकार में हैं। इसका आदर से श्रवण करने से मंत्रजापक को बहुत लाभ होता है ऐसा संस्कृत के जानकार पाणिनी मुनि ने बताया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे पहले महाबुद्धु थे, महामूर्खों में उनकी गिनती होती थी। 14 साल तक वे पहली कक्षा से दूसरी में नहीं जा पाये थे। फिर उन्होंने शिवजी की उपासना की, उनका ध्यान किया तथा शिवमंत्र जपा। शिवजी के दर्शन किये व उनकी कृपा से संस्कृत व्याकरण की रचना की और अभी पाणिनी मुनी का संस्कृत व्याकरण पढ़ाया जाता है।  
मंत्र में 19 शक्तियाँ हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

रक्षण शक्तिः ॐ सहित मंत्र का जप करते हैं तो वह हमारे जप तथा पुण्य की रक्षा करता है। किसी नामदान के लिए हुए साधक पर यदि कोई आपदा आनेवाली है, कोई दुर्घटना घटने वाली है तो मंत्र भगवान उस आपदा को शूली में से काँटा कर देते हैं। साधक का बचाव कर देते हैं। ऐसा बचाव तो एक नहीं, मेरे हजारों साधकों के जीवन में चमत्कारिक ढंग से महसूस होता है। अरे, गाड़ी उलट गयी, तीन गुलाटी खा गयी किंतु बापू जी ! हमको खरोंच तक नहीं आयी.... बापू जी ! हमारी नौकरी छूट गयी थी, ऐसा हो गया था, वैसा हो गया था किंतु बाद में उसी साहब ने हमको बुलाकर हमसे माफी माँगी और हमारी पुनर्नियुक्ति कर दी। पदोन्नति भी कर दी... इस प्रकार की न जाने कैसी-कैसी अनुभूतियाँ लोगों को होती हैं। ये अनुभूतियाँ समर्थ भगवान की सामर्थ्यता प्रकट करती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

गति शक्तिः जिस योग में, ज्ञान में, ध्यान में आप फिसल गये थे, उदासीन हो गये थे, किंकर्तव्यविमूढ़ हो गये थे उसमें मंत्रदीक्षा लेने के बाद गति आने लगती है। मंत्रदीक्षा के बाद आपके अंदर गति शक्ति कार्य में आपको मदद करने लगती है।
कांति शक्तिः मंत्रजाप से जापक के कुकर्मों के संस्कार नष्ट होने लगते हैं और उसका चित्त उज्जवल होने लगता है। उसकी आभा उज्जवल होने लगती है, उसकी मति-गति उज्जवल होने लगती है और उसके व्यवहार में उज्जवलता आने लगती है।
इसका मतलब ऐसा नहीं है कि आज मंत्र लिया और कल सब छूमंतर हो जायेगा... धीरे-धीरे होगा। एक दिन में कोई स्नातक नहीं होता,  एक दिन में कोई एम.ए. नहीं पढ़ लेता, ऐसे ही एक दिन में सब छूमंतर नहीं हो जाता। मंत्र लेकर ज्यों-ज्यों आप श्रद्धा से, एकाग्रता से और पवित्रता से जप करते जायेंगे त्यों-त्यों विशेष लाभ होता जायेगा।
प्रीति शक्तिः ज्यों-ज्यों आप मंत्र जपते जायेंगे त्यों-त्यों मंत्र के देवता के प्रति, मंत्र के ऋषि, मंत्र के सामर्थ्य के प्रति आपकी प्रीति बढ़ती जायेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*तृप्ति शक्तिः* ज्यों-ज्यों आप मंत्र जपते जायेंगे त्यों-त्यों आपकी अंतरात्मा में तृप्ति बढ़ती जायेगी, संतोष बढ़ता जायेगा। जिन्होंने नियम लिया है और जिस दिन वे मंत्र नहीं जपते, उनका वह दिन कुछ ऐसा ही जाता है। जिस दिन वे मंत्र जपते हैं, उस दिन उन्हें अच्छी तृप्ति और संतोष होता है।
जिनको गुरुमंत्र सिद्ध हो गया है उनकी वाणी में सामर्थ्य आ जाता है। नेता भाषण करता है त लोग इतने तृप्त नहीं होते, किंतु जिनका गुरुमंत्र सिद्ध हो गया है ऐसे महापुरुष बोलते हैं तो लोग बड़े तृप्त हो जाते हैं और महापुरुष के शिष्य बन जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्रवेश अवति शक्तिः अर्थात् सबके अंतरतम की चेतना के साथ एकाकार होने की शक्ति। अंतःकरण के सर्व भावों को तथा पूर्वजीवन के भावों को और भविष्य की यात्रा के भावों को जानने की शक्ति कई योगियों में होती है। वे कभी-कभार मौज में आ जायें तो बता सकते हैं कि आपकी यह गति थी, आप यहाँ थे, फलाने जन्म में ऐसे थे, अभी ऐसे हैं। जैसे दीर्घतपा के पुत्र पावन को माता-पिता की मृत्यु पर उनके लिए शोक करते देखकर उसके बड़े भाई पुण्यक ने उसे उसके पूर्वजन्मों के बारे में बताया था। यह कथा योगवाशिष्ठ महारामायण में आती है।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*श्रवण शक्तिः मंत्रजाप के प्रभाव से जापक सूक्ष्मतम, गुप्ततम शब्दों का श्रोता बन जाता है। जैसे, शुकदेवजी महाराज ने जब परीक्षित के लिए सत्संग शुरु किया तो देवता आये। शुकदेवजी ने उन देवताओं से बात की। माँ आनंदमयी का भी देवलोक के साथ सीधा सम्बन्ध था। और भी कई संतो का होता है। दूर देश से भक्त पुकारता है कि गुरुजी ! मेरी रक्षा करो... तो गुरुदेव तक उसकी पुकार पहुँच जाती है !*

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्वाम्यर्थ शक्तिः* अर्थात् नियामक और शासन का सामर्थ्य। नियामक और शासक शक्ति का सामर्थ्य विकसित करता है प्रणव का जाप।
*याचन शक्तिः* अर्थात् याचना की लक्ष्यपूर्ति का सामर्थ्य देनेवाला मंत्र।
*क्रिया शक्तिः* अर्थात् निरन्तर क्रियारत रहने की क्षमता, क्रियारत रहनेवाली चेतना का विकास।

----------


## ravi chacha

इच्छित अवति शक्तिः अर्थात् वह ॐ स्वरूप परब्रह्म परमात्मा स्वयं तो निष्काम है किंतु उसका जप करने वाले में सामने वाले व्यक्ति का मनोरथ पूरा करने का सामर्थ्य आ जाता है। इसीलिए संतों के चरणों में लोग मत्था टेकते हैं, कतार लगाते हैं, प्रसाद धरते हैं, आशीर्वाद माँगते हैं आदि आदि। इच्छित अवन्ति शक्ति अर्थात् निष्काम परमात्मा स्वयं शुभेच्छा का प्रकाशक बन जाता है।
दीप्ति शक्तिः अर्थात् ओंकार जपने वाले के हृदय में ज्ञान का प्रकाश बढ़ जायेगा। उसकी दीप्ति शक्ति विकसित हो जायेगी।
वाप्ति शक्तिः अणु-अणु में जो चेतना व्याप रही है उस चैतन्यस्वरूप ब्रह्म के साथ आपकी एकाकारता हो जायेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

आलिंगन शक्तिः अर्थात् अपनापन विकसित करने की शक्ति। ओंकार के जप से पराये भी अपने होने लगेंगे तो अपनों की तो बात ही क्या? जिनके पास जप-तप की कमाई नहीं है उनको तो घरवाले भी अपना नहीं मानते, किंतु जिनके पास ओंकार के जप की कमाई है उनको घरवाले, समाजवाले, गाँववाले, नगरवाले, राज्य वाले, राष्ट्रवाले तो क्या विश्ववाले भी अपना मानकर आनंद लेने से इनकार नहीं करते।

----------


## ravi chacha

*हिंसा शक्तिः* ओंकार का जप करने वाला हिंसक बन जायेगा? हाँ, हिँसक बन जायेगा किंतु कैसा हिंसक बनेगा? दुष्ट विचारों का दमन करने वाला बन जायेगा और दुष्टवृत्ति के लोगों के दबाव में नहीं आयेगा। अर्थात् उसके अन्दर अज्ञान को और दुष्ट सरकारों को मार भगाने का प्रभाव विकसित हो जायेगा।
*दान शक्तिः* अर्थात् वह पुष्टि और वृद्धि का दाता बन जायेगा। फिर वह माँगनेवाला नहीं रहेगा, देने की शक्तिवाला बन जायेगा। फिर वह माँगने वाला नहीं रहेगा, देने की शक्तिवाला बन जायेगा। वह देवी-देवता से, भगवान से माँगेगा नहीं, स्वयं देने लगेगा।
निर्बंधदास नामक एक संत थे। वे ओंकार का जप करते-करते ध्यान करते थे, अकेले रहते थे। वे सुबह बाहर निकलते लेकिन चुप रहते। उनके पास लोग अपना मनोरथ पूर्ण कराने के लिए याचक बनकर आते और हाथ जोड़कर कतार में बैठ जाते। चक्कर मारते-मारते वे संत किसी को थप्पड़ मारे देते। वह खुश हो जाता, उसका काम बन जाता। बेरोजगार को नौकरी मिल जाती, निःसंतान को संतान मिल जाती, बीमार की बीमारी चली जाती। लोग गाल तैयार रखते थे। परंतु ऐसा भाग्य कहाँ कि सबके गाल पर थप्पड़ पड़े? मैंने उन महाराज के दर्शन तो नहीं किये हैं किंतु जो लोग उनके दर्शन करके आये और उनसे लाभान्वित होकर आये उन लोगों की बातें मैंने सुनीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

भोग शक्तिः प्रलयकाल स्थूल जगत को अपने में लीन करता है, ऐसे ही तमाम दुःखों को, चिंताओं को, भयों को अपने में लीन करने का सामर्थ्य होता है प्रणव का जप करने वालों में। जैसे दरिया में सब लीन हो जाता है, ऐसे ही उसके चित्त में सब लीन हो जायेगा और वह अपनी ही लहरों में फहराता रहेगा, मस्त रहेगा... नहीं तो एक-दो दुकान, एक-दो कारखाने वाले को भी कभी-कभी चिंता में चूर होना पड़ता है। किंतु इस प्रकार की साधना जिसने की है उसकी एक दुकान या कारखाना तो क्या, एक आश्रम या समिति तो क्या, 1100, 1200 या 1500 ही क्यों न हों, सब उत्तम प्रकार से चलती हैं ! उसके लिए तो नित्य नवीन रस, नित्य नवीन आनंद, नित्य नवीन मौज रहती है।
हर रात नई इक शादी है, हर रोज मुबारकबादी है।
जब आशिक मस्त फकीर हुआ, तो क्या दिलगिरी बाबा?
शादी अर्थात् खुशी ! वह ऐसा मस्त फकीर बन जायेगा।
वृद्धि शक्तिः अर्थात् प्रकृतिवर्धक, संरक्षक शक्ति। ओंकार का जप करने वाले में प्रकृतिवर्धक और सरंक्षक सामर्थ्य आ जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भगवन्नाम का प्रताप*रात्रि का समय था। महात्मा श्यामदास 'श्रीराम' नाम का अजपाजाप करते हुए अपनी मस्ती में चले जा रहे थे। इस समय वे एक गहन जंगल से गुजर रहे थे। विरक्त होने के कारण वे महात्मा देशाटन करते रहते थे। वे किसी एक स्थान में नहीं रहते थे। वे नामप्रेमी थे। रात दिन उनके मुख से नाम  जप चलता रहता था। स्वयं अजपाजाप करते तथा औरों को भी उसी मार्ग पर चलाते। वे मार्ग भूल गये थे पर चले जा रहे थे कि जहाँ राम ले चले वहाँ....। दूर अँधेरे में बहुत सी दीपमालाएँ प्रकाशित थीं। महात्मा जी उसी दिशा की ओर चलने लगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

निकट पहुँचते ही देखा कि वटवृक्ष के पास अनेक प्रकार के वाद्य बज रहे हैं, नाच गान और शराब की महफिल जमी है।
कई स्त्री पुरुष साथ में नाचते-कूदते-हँसते तथा औरों को हँसा रहे हैं। उनको महसूस हुआ कि वे मनुष्य नहीं प्रेतात्मा हैं।
श्यामदासजी को देखकर एक प्रेत ने उनका हाथ पकड़कर कहाः "ओ मनुष्य ! हमारे राजा तुझे बुलाते हैं, चल। " वे मस्तभाव से राजा के पास गये जो सिंहासन पर बैठा था। वहाँ राजा के इर्द-गिर्द कुछ प्रेत खड़े थे। प्रेतराज ने कहाः "इस ओर क्यों आये? हमारी मंडली आज मदमस्त हुई है, इस बात का विचार नहीं किया? तुम्हें मौत का डर नहीं है?"
अट्टहास करते हुए महात्मा श्यामदास बोलेः "मौत का डर? और मुझे? राजन् ! जिसे जीने का मोह हो उसे मौत का डर होता है। हम साधु लोग तो मौत को आनंद का विषय मानते हैं। यह तो देहपरिवर्तन है जो प्रारब्धकर्म के बिना किसी से हो नहीं सकता।"

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रेतराजः "तुम जानते हो हम कौन हैं?"
महात्माजीः "मैं अनुमान करता हूँ कि आप प्रेतात्मा हो।"
प्रेतराजः "तुम जानते हो, मानव समाज हमारे नाम से काँपता है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

महात्माजीः "प्रेतराज ! आज यहाँ आनंदोत्सव क्यों मनाया जा रहा है?
प्रेतराजः "मेरी इकलौती कन्या, योग्य पति न मिलने के कारण अब तक कुआँरी है। लेकिन अब योग्य जमाई मिलने की संभावना है। कल उसकी शादी है इसलिए यह उत्सव मनाया जा रहा है।"
महात्मा ने हँसते हुए कहाः "तुम्हारा जमाई कहाँ है? मैं उसे देखना चाहता हूँ।"  
प्रेतराजः "जिजीविषा के मोह के त्याग करने वाले महात्मा ! अभी तो वह हमारे पद (प्रेतयोनी) को प्राप्त नहीं हुआ है। वह इस जंगल के किनारे एक गाँव के श्रीमंत (धनवान) का पुत्र है। महादुराचारी होने के कारण वह भयानक रोग से पीड़ित है। कल संध्या के पहले उसकी मौत होगी। फिर उसकी शादी मेरी कन्या से होगी। रात भर गीत-नृत्य और मद्यपान करके हम आनंदोत्सव मनायेंगे।"

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीराम' नाम का अजपाजाप करते हुए महात्मा जंगल के किनारे के गाँव में पहुँचे। सुबह हो चुकी थी।
एक ग्रामीण से उन्होंने पूछाः "इस गाँव में कोई श्रीमान् का बेटा बीमार है?"
ग्रामीणः "हाँ, महाराज ! नवलशा सेठ का बेटा सांकलचंद एक वर्ष से रोगग्रस्त है। बहुत उपचार किये पर ठीक नहीं होता।"

----------


## ravi chacha

महात्माः "क्या वे जैन धर्म पालते हैं?"
ग्रामीणः "उनके पूर्वज जैन थे किंतु भाटिया के साथ व्यापार करते हुए अब वे वैष्णव हुए हैं।"
सांकलचंद की हालत गंभीर थी। अन्तिम घड़ियाँ थीं फिर भी महात्मा को देखकर माता-पिता को आशा की किरण दिखी। उन्होंने महात्मा का स्वागत किया। सेठपुत्र के पलंग के निकट आकर महात्मा रामनाम की माला जपने लगे। दोपहर होते-होते लोगों का आना-जाना बढ़ने लगा। महात्मा ने पूछाः "क्यों, सांकलचंद ! अब तो ठीक हो?"

----------


## ravi chacha

उसने आँखें खोलते ही अपने सामने एक प्रतापी संत को देखा तो रो पड़ा। बोलाः "बापजी ! आप मेरा अंत सुधारने के लिए पधारे हो। मैंने बहुत पाप किये हैं। भगवान के दरबार में क्या मुँह दिखाऊँगा? फिर भी आप जैसे संत के दर्शन हुए हैं, यह मेरे लिए शुभ संकेत हैं।" इतना बोलते ही उसकी साँस फूलने लगी, वह खाँसने लगा।
"बेटा ! निराश न हो भगवान राम पतित पावन है। तेरी यह अन्तिम घड़ी है। अब काल से डरने का कोई कारण नहीं। खूब शांति से चित्तवृत्ति के तमाम वेग को रोककर 'श्रीराम' नाम के जप में मन को लगा दे। अजपाजाप में लग जा। शास्त्र कहते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

चरितं रघुनाथस्य शतकोटिं प्रविस्तरम्।
एकैकं अक्षरं पूण्या महापातक नाशनम्।।
"सौ करोड़ शब्दों में भगवान राम के गुण गाये गये हैं। उसका एक-एक अक्षर ब्रह्महत्या आदि महापापों का नाश करने में समर्थ है।''
दिन ढलते ही सांकलचंद की बीमारी बढ़ने लगी। वैद्य-हकीम बुलाये गये। हीरा भस्म आदि कीमती औषधियाँ दी गयीं। किंतु अंतिम समय आ गया यह जानकर महात्माजी ने थोड़ा नीचे झुककर उसके कान में रामनाम लेने की याद दिलायी। 'राम' बोलते ही उसके प्राण पखेरू उड़ गये। लोगों ने रोना शुरु कर दिया। श्मशान यात्रा की तैयारियाँ होने लगीं। मौका पाकर महात्माजी वहाँ से चल दिये। नदी तट पर आकर स्नान करके नामस्मरण करते हुए वहाँ से रवाना हुए। शाम ढल चुकी थी। फिर वे मध्यरात्रि के समय जंगल में उसी वटवृक्ष के पास पहुँचे। प्रेत समाज उपस्थित था। प्रेतराज सिंहासन पर हताश होकर बैठे थे। आज गीत, नृत्य, हास्य कुछ न था। चारों ओर करुण आक्रंद हो रहा था, सब प्रेत रो रहे थे। हास्य कुछ न था। चारों ओर करुण आक्रंद हो रहा था, सब प्रेत रो रहे थे।
महात्मा ने पूछाः "प्रेतराज ! कल तो यहाँ आनंदोत्सव था, आज शोक-समुद्र लहरा रहा है। क्या कुछ अहित हुआ है?"

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रेतराजः "हाँ भाई ! इसीलिए रो
रहे हैं। हमारा सत्यानाश हो गया। मेरी बेटी की आज शादी होने वाली थी। अब वह कुँआरी रह जायेगी।"
महात्मा ने पूछाः "प्रेतराज ! तुम्हारा जमाई तो आज मर गया है। फिर तुम्हारी बेटी कुँआरी क्यों रही?"
प्रेतराज ने चिढ़कर कहाः "तेरे पाप से। मैं ही मूर्ख हूँ कि मैंने कल तुझे सब बता दिया। तूने हमारा सत्यानाश कर दिया।"

----------


## ravi chacha

महात्मा ने नम्रभाव से कहाः "मैंने आपका अहित किया यह मुझे समझ में नहीं आता। क्षमा करना, मुझे मेरी भूल बताओगे तो मैं दुबारा नहीं करूँगा।"
प्रेतराज ने जलते हृदय से कहाः "यहाँ से जाकर तूने मरने वाले को नाम स्मरण का मार्ग बताया और अंत समय भी नाम कहलवाया। इससे उसका उद्धार हो गया और मेरी बेटी कुँआरी रह गयी।"
महात्माजीः "क्या? सिर्फ एक बार नाम जप लेने से वह प्रेतयोनि से छूट गया? आप सच कहते हो?"
प्रेतराजः "हाँ भाई ! जो मनुष्य नामजप करता है वह नामजप के प्रताप से कभी हमारी योनि को प्राप्त नहीं होता।"

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रसिद्ध ही है कि भगवन्नाम जप में 'नरकोद्धारिणी शक्ति' है। प्रेत के द्वारा रामनाम का यह प्रताप सुनकर महात्माजी प्रेमाश्रु बहाते हुए भाव समाधि में लीन हो गये। उनकी आँखे खुलीं तब वहाँ प्रेत-समाज नहीं था, बाल सूर्य की सुनहरी किरणें वटवृक्ष को शोभायमान कर रही थीं।  
धनभागी हैं वे लोग जो 'गोरख ! जागता नर सेवीए।' इस उक्ति के अनुसार किसी आत्मवेत्ता संत को खोज लेते हैं! गुरुसेवा व गुरुमंत्र का धन इकट्ठा करते हैं, जिसको सरकार व मौत का बाप भी नहीं छीन सकता। आप भी वहीं धन पायें। आपको कथा मिली या रास्ता?' हम तो चाहते हैं कि आपको दोनों मिलें। कथा तो मिल गयी रास्ता भी मिले। कई पुण्यात्माओं को मिला है।
लक्ष्य न ओझल होने पाये, कदम मिलाकर चल।
सफलता तेरे चरण चूमेगी, आज नहीं तो कल।।

----------


## ravi chacha

बाह्य धारणा (त्राटक)
परमात्मा अचल, निर्विकार, अपरिवर्तनशील और एकरस हैं। प्रकृति में गति, विकार, निरंतर परिवर्तन है। मानव उस परमात्मा से अपनी एकता जानकर प्रकृति से पार हो जाये इसलिए परमात्म-स्वरूप के अनुरूप अपने जीवन में दृष्टि व स्थिति लाने का प्रयास करना होगा। प्रकृति के विकारों से अप्रभावित रहने की स्थिति उपलब्ध करनी होगी। इस मूल सिद्धान्त को दृष्टि में रखकर एक प्रभावी प्रयोग बता रहे हैं जिसे 'बाह्य धारणा' कहा जाता है। इसमें किसी बाहरी लक्ष्य पर अपनी दृष्टि को एकाग्र किया जाता है। इस साधना के लिए भगवान की मूर्ति, गुरुमूर्ति, ॐ या स्वास्तिक आदि उपयोगी हैं। शरीर व नेत्र को स्थिर और मन को निःसंकल्प रखने का प्रयास करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे स्थिरता, एकाग्रता व स्मरणशक्ति का विकास होता है। लौकिक कार्यों में सफलता प्राप्त होती है, दृष्टि प्रभावशाली बनती है, सत्यसुख की भावना, शोध तथा सजगता सुलभ हो जाती है। आँखों में पानी आना, अनेकानेक दृश्य दिखना ये इसके प्रारंभिक लक्षण है। उनकी ओर ध्यान न देकर लक्ष्य की ओर एकटक देखते रहना चाहिए। आँख बन्द करने पर भी लक्ष्य स्पष्ट दिखने लगे और खुले नेत्रों से भी उसको जहाँ देखना चाहे, तुरंत देख सके – यही त्राटक की सम्यकता का संकेत है।
*नोटः* कृपया इस विषय अधिक जानकारी के लिए देखें – आश्रम से प्रकाशित पुस्तक पंचामृत (पृष्ठ 345), शीघ्र ईश्वर प्राप्ति, परम तप।

----------


## ravi chacha

एकाग्रतापूर्वक मंत्रजाप से योग-सामर्थ्य
कौंडिण्यपुर में शशांगर नाम के राजा राज्य करते थे। वे प्रजापालक थे। उनकी रानी मंदाकिनी भी पतिव्रता, धर्मपरायण थी। किंतु संतान न होने के कारण दोनों दुःखी रहते थे। उन्होंने सेतुबंध रामेश्वर जाकर संतान प्राप्ति के लिए शिवजी की पूजा, तपस्या करने का विचार किया। पत्नी को लेकर राजा रामेश्वर की ओर चल पड़े। मार्ग में कृष्णा-तुंगभद्रा नदी के संगम-स्थल पर दोनों ने स्नान किया और वहीं निवास करते हुए वे शिवजी की आराधना करने लगे। एक दिन स्नान करके दोनों लौट रहे थे कि अचानक करने लगे। एक दिन स्नान करके दोनों लौट रहे थे कि अचानक राजा को मित्रि सरोवर में एक शिवलिंग दिखाई पड़ा। उन्होंने वह शिवलिंग उठा लिया और अत्यंत श्रद्धा से उसकी प्राण-प्रतिष्ठा की। राजा रानी शिवजी की पूजा-अर्चना करने लगे। संगम में स्नान करके इस 'संगमेश्वर महादेव' की पूजा करना उनका नित्यक्रम बन गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक दिन कृष्णा नदी में स्नान करके राजा शशांगर सूर्य को अर्घ्य देने के लिए अंजलि में जल ले रहे थे, तभी उन्हें एक शिशु मिला। राजा ने सोचा कि 'जरूर मेरे शिवजी की कृपा से ही मुझे इस शिशु की प्राप्ति हुई है !' वे अत्यंत हर्षित हुए और अपनी पत्नी मंदाकिनी के पास जाकर उसको सब वृत्तांत सुनाया।
वह बालक गोद में रखते ही मंदाकिनी के स्तनों से दूध की धारा बहने लगी। रानी मंदाकिनी बालक को स्तनपान कराने लगी। धीरे-धीरे बालक बड़ा होने लगा। वह बालक कृष्णा नदी के संगम-स्थान पर प्राप्त होने के कारण उसका नाम 'कृष्णागर' रखा गया।
राजा-रानी कृष्णागर को लेकर अपनी राजधानी कौंडिण्युपर में लौट आये। ऐसे दैवी बालक को देखने के लिए सभी राज्य-निवासी राजभवन में आये। बड़े उत्साह के साथ समारोहपूर्वक उत्सव मनाया गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक दिन राजा शिकार खेलने राजधानी से बाहर गये हुए थे। कृष्णागर महल के प्रांगण में खड़े होकर पतंग उड़ा रहा था। उसका शरीर अत्यंत सुंदर व आकर्षक होने के कारण भुजावंती उस पर आसक्त हो गयी। उसने एक दासी के द्वारा कृष्णागर को अपने पास बुलवाया और उसका हाथ पकड़कर कामेच्छापूर्ति की माँग की। तब कृष्णागर न कहाः "हे माते ! मैं तो आपका पुत्र हूँ और आप मेरी माता हैं। अतः आपको यह शोभा नहीं देता। माता होकर भी पुत्र से ऐसा पापकर्म करवाना चाहती हो !'

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा कहकर गुस्से से कृष्णागर वहाँ से चला गया। भुजावंती को अपने पापकर्म पर पश्चाताप होने लगा। राजा को इस बात का पता चल जायेगा, इस भय के कारण वह आत्महत्या करने के लिए प्रेरित हुई। परंतु उसकी दासी ने उसे समझायाः 'राजा के आने के बाद तुम ही कृष्णागर के खिलाफ बोलना शुरु कर दो कि उसने मेरा सतीत्व लूटने की कोशिश की। यहाँ मेरे सतीत्व की रक्षा नहीं हो सकती। कृष्णागर बुरी नियत का है, ऐसा.... वैसा..... अब आपको जो करना है सो करो, मेरी तो जीने की इच्छा नहीं।'

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा के आने के बाद रानी ने सब वृत्तान्त इसी प्रकार राजा को बताया। राजा ने कृष्णागर की ऐसी हरकत सुनकर क्रोध के आवेश में अपने मंत्रियों को उसके हाथ-पैर तोड़ने की आज्ञा दे दी।  
आज्ञानुसार वे कृष्णागर को श्मशान में ले गये। परंतु राजसेवकों को लगा कि राजा ने आवेश में आकर आज्ञा दी है। कहीं अनर्थ न हो जाय ! इसलिए कुछ सेवक पुनः राजा के पास आये। राजा का मन परिवर्तन करने की अभिलाषा से वापस आये हुए कुछ राजसेवक और अन्य नगर निवासी अपनी आज्ञा वापस लेने के राजा से अनुनय-विनय करने लगे। परंतु राजा का आवेश शांत नहीं हुआ और फिर से वही आज्ञा दी।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर राजसेवक कृष्णागर को श्मशान में चौराहे पर ले आये। सोने के चौरंग (चौकी) पर बिठाया और उसके हाथ पैर बाँध दिये। यह दृश्य देखकर नगरवासियों की आँखों मे दयावश आँसू बह रहे थे। आखिर सेवकों ने आज्ञाधीन होकर कृष्णागर के हाथ-पैर तोड़ दिये। कृष्णागर वहीं चौराहे पर पड़ा रहा। कुछ समय बाद दैवयोग से नाथ पंथ के योगी मछेंद्रनाथ अपने शिष्य गोरखनाथ के साथ उसी राज्य में आये। वहाँ लोगों के द्वारा कृष्णागर के विषय में चर्चा सुनी। परंतु ध्यान करके उन्होंने वास्तविक रहस्य का पता लगाया। दोनों ने कृष्णागर को चौरंग पर देखा, इसलिए उसका नाम 'चौरंगीनाथ' रखा। फिर राजा से स्वीकृति लेकर चौरंगीनाथ को गोद में उठा लिया और बदरिकाश्रम गये। मछेन्द्रनाथ ने गोरखनाथ से कहाः "तुम चौरंगी को नाथ पंथ की दीक्षा दो और सर्व विद्याओं में इसे पारंगत करके इसके द्वारा राजा को योग सामर्थ्य दिखाकर रानी को दंड दिलवाओ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

गोरखनाथ ने कहाः "पहले मैं चौरंगी का तप सामर्थ्य देखूँगा।" गोरखनाथ के इस विचार को मछेंद्रनाथ ने स्वीकृति दी।
चौरंगीनाथ को पर्वत की गुफा में बिठाकर गोरखनाथ ने कहाः 'तुम्हारे मस्तक के ऊपर जो शिला है, उस पर दृष्टि टिकाये रखना और मैं जो मंत्र देता हूँ उसी का जप चालू रखना। अगर दृष्टि वहाँ से हटी तो शिला तुम पर गिर जायेगी और तुम्हारी मृत्यु हो जायेगी। इसलिए शिला पर ही दृष्टि रखो।' ऐसा कहकर गोरखनाथ ने उसे मंत्रोपदेश दिया और गुफा का द्वार इस तरह से बंद किया कि अंदर कोई वन्य पशु प्रवेश न करे। फिर अपने योगबल से चामुण्डा देवी को प्रकट करके आज्ञा दी कि इसके लिए रोज फल लाकर रखना ताकि यह उन्हें खाकर जीवित रहे।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसके बाद दोनों तीर्थयात्रा के लिए चले गये। चौरंगीनाथ शिला गिरने के भय से उसी पर दृष्टि जमाये बैठे थे। फल की ओर तो कभी देखा ही नहीं वायु भक्षण करके बैठे रहते। इस प्रकार की योगसाधना से उनका शरीर कृश हो गया।  
मछेंद्रनाथ और गोरखनाथ तीर्थाटन करते हुए जब प्रयाग पहुँचे तो वहाँ उन्हें एक शिवमंदिर के पास राजा त्रिविक्रम का अंतिम संस्कार होते हुए दिखाई पड़ा। नगरवासियों को अत्यंत दुःखी देखकर गोरखनाथ को अत्यंत दयाभाव उमड़ आया और उन्होंने मछेन्द्रनाथ से प्रार्थना की कि राजा को पुनः जीवित करें। परंतु राजा ब्रह्मस्वरूप में लीन हुए थे इसलिए मछेन्द्रनाथ ने राजा को जीवित करने की स्वीकृति नहीं दी। परंतु गोरखनाथ ने कहाः "मैं राजा को जीवित करके प्रजा को सुखी करूँगा। अगर मैं ऐसा नहीं कर पाया तो स्वयं देह त्याग दूँगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रथम गोरखनाथ ने ध्यान के द्वारा राजा का जीवनकाल देखा तो सचमुच वह ब्रह्म में लीन हो चुका था। फिर गुरुदेव को दिए हुए वचन की पूर्ति के लिए गोरखनाथ प्राणत्याग करने के लिए तैयार हुए। तब गुरु मछेंद्रनाथ ने कहाः ''राजा की आत्मा ब्रह्म में लीन हुई है तो मैं इसके शरीर में प्रवेश करके 12 वर्ष तक रहूँगा। बाद में मैं लोक कल्याण के लिए मैं मेरे शरीर में पुनः प्रवेश करूँगा। तब तक तू मेरा यह शरीर सँभाल कर रखना।"

----------


## ravi chacha

मछेंद्रनाथ ने तुरंत देहत्याग करके राजा के मृत शरीर में प्रवेश किया। राजा उठकर बैठ गया। यह आश्चर्य देखकर सभी जनता हर्षित हुई। फिर प्रजा ने अग्नि को शांत करने के लिए राजा का सोने का पुतला बनाकर अंत्यसंस्कार-विधि की।
गोरखनाथ की भेंट शिवमंदिर की पुजारिन से हुई। उन्होंने उसे सब वृत्तान्त सुनाया और गुरुदेव का शरीर 12 वर्ष तक सुरक्षित रहने योग्य स्थान पूछा। तब पुजारिन ने शिवमंदिर की गुफा दिखायी। गोरखनाथ ने गुरुवर के शरीर को गुफा में रखा। फिर वे राजा से आज्ञा लेकर आगे तीर्थयात्रा के लिए निकल पड़े।

----------


## ravi chacha

12 वर्ष बाद गोरखनाथ पुनः बदरिकाश्रम पहुँचे। वहाँ चौरंगीनाथ की गुफा में प्रवेश किया। देखा कि एकाग्रता, गुरुमंत्र का जप तथा तपस्या के प्रभाव से चौरंगीनाथ के कटे हाथ-पैर पुनः निकल आये हैं। यह देखकर गोरखनाथ अत्यंत प्रसन्न हुए। फिर चौरंगीनाथ को सभी विद्याएँ सिखाकर तीर्थयात्रा करने साथ में ले गये। चलते-चलते वे कौंडिण्यपुर पहुँचे। वहाँ राजा शशांगर के बाग में रुक गये। गोरखनाथ ने चौरंगीनाथ तो आज्ञा दी कि राजा के सामने अपनी शक्ति प्रदर्शित करे।

----------


## ravi chacha

चौरंगीनाथ ने वातास्त्र मंत्र से अभिमंत्रित भस्म का प्रयोग करके राजा के बाग में जोरों की आँधी चला दी। वृक्षादि टूट-टूटकर गिरने लगे, माली लोग ऊपर उठकर धरती पर गिरने लगे। इस आँधी का प्रभाव केवल बाग में ही दिखायी दे रहा था इसलिए लोगों ने राजा के पास समाचार पहुँचाया। राजा हाथी-घोड़े, लशकर आदि के साथ बाग में पहुँचे। चौरंगीनाथ ने वातास्त्र के द्वारा राजा का सम्पूर्ण लशकर आदि आकाश में उठाकर फिर नीचे पटकना शुरु किया। कुछ नगरवासियों ने चौरंगीनाथ को अनुनय-विनय किया तब उसने पर्वतास्त्र का प्रयोग करके राजा को उसके लशकर सहित पर्वत पर पहुँचा दिया और पर्वत को आकाश में उठाकर धरती पर पटक दिया।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर गोरखनाथ ने चौरंगीनाथ को आज्ञा दी कि वह अपने पिता का चरणस्पर्श करे। चौरंगीनाथ राजा का चरणस्पर्श करने लगे किंतु राजा ने उन्हें नहीं पहचाना। तब गोरखनाथ ने बतायाः "तुमने जिसके हाथ-पैर कटवाकर चौराहे पर डलवा दिया था, यह वही तुम्हारा पुत्र कृष्णागर अब योगी चौरंगीनाथ बना है।"   
गोरखनाथ ने रानी भुजावंती का संपूर्ण वृत्तान्त राजा को सुनाया। राजा को अपने कृत्य पर पश्चाताप हुआ। उन्होंने रानी को राज्य से बाहर निकाल दिया। गोरखनाथ ने राजा से कहाः "अब तुम

----------


## ravi chacha

तीसरा विवाह करो। तीसरी रानी के द्वारा तुम्हें एक अत्यंत गुणवान, बुद्धिशाली और दीर्घजीवी पुत्र की प्राप्ति होगी। वही राज्य का उत्तराधिकारी बनेगा और तुम्हारा नाम रोशन करेगा।"
राजा ने तीसरा विवाह किया। उससे जो पुत्र प्राप्त हुआ, समय पाकर उस पर राज्य का भार सौंपकर राजा वन में चले गये और ईश्वरप्राप्ति के साधन में लग गये।
गोरखनाथ के साथ तीर्थों की यात्रा करके चौरंगीनाथ बदरिकाश्रम में रहने लगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

*नाम-निन्दा से नाक कटी*जिसने गाय के शुद्ध दूध की खीर खाकर तृप्ति पायी है उसके लिए नाली का पानी तुच्छ है। ऐसे ही जिसने आत्मरस का पान किया है, उसके लिए नाकरूपी नाली से लिया गया इत्र का सुख, कान की नाली से लिया गया वाहवाही का सुख या इन्द्रिय की नाली से लिया गया कामविकार का सुख क्या मायना रखता है? ये तो नालियों के सुख हैं।
*नाम रतनु जिनि गुरमुखि पाइआ।। तिसु किछु अवरु नाही द्रिसटाइआ।।*
*नाम धनु नामो रूपु रंगु।। नामो सुखु हरि नाम का संगु।।*
जिस साधक ने गुरु के द्वारा मंत्र पाया है, उस गुरुमुख के लिए नाम ही धन, नाम ही रूप है। जिस इष्ट का मंत्र है, उसी के गुण और स्वभाव को वह अपने चित्त में सहज में भरता जाता है। उसका मन नाम के रंग से रँगा होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*नाम रसि जो जन त्रिपताने।। मन* *तन** नामहि नामि समाने।।*
*ऊठत बैठत सोवत नाम।। कहु नानक जन के सद काम।।*
जिसको उस नाम के रस में प्रवेश पाना आ गया है, उसका उठना-बैठना, चलना-फिरना सब सत्कार्य हैं।
भगवन्नाम से सराबोर हुए ऐसे ही एक महात्मा का नाम था हरिदास। वे प्रतिदिन वैखरी वाणी से एक लाख भगवन्नाम-जप करते थे। वे कभी-कभी सप्तग्राम में आकर पंडित बलराम आचार्य के यहाँ रहते थे, जो वहाँ के दो धनिक जमींदार भाइयों-हिरण्य और गोवर्धन मजूमदार के कुलपुरोहित थे। एक दिन आचार्य हरिदासजी को मजूमदार की सभा में ले आये। वहाँ बहुत-से पंडित बैठे हुए थे। जमींदार ने उन दोनों का स्वागत-सत्कार किया।

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवन्नाम-जप के फल के बारे में पंडितों द्वारा पूछे जाने पर हरिदासजी ने कहाः "इसके जप से हृदय में एक प्रकार की अपूर्व प्रसन्नता प्रकट होती है। इस प्रसन्नताजन्य सुख का आस्वादन करते रहना ही भगवन्नाम का सर्वश्रेष्ठ और सर्वोत्तम फल है। भगवन्नाम भोग देता है, दोष निवृत्त करता है, इतना ही नहीं, वह मुक्तिप्रदायक भी है। किंतु सच्चा साधक उससे किसी फल की इच्छा नहीं रखता।"
बिल्कुल सच्ची बात है। और कुछ आये या न आये केवल भगवन्नाम अर्थसहित जपता जाय तो नाम ही जापक को तार देता है।
हरिदास महाराज के सत्संग को सुनकर हिरण्य मजूमदार के एक कर्मचारी गोपालचंद चक्रवर्ती ने कहाः "महाराज ! ये सब बातें श्रद्धालुओं को फुसलाने के लिए हैं। जो पढ़-लिख नहीं सकते, वे ही इस प्रकार जोरों से नाम लेते फिरते हैं। यथार्थ ज्ञान तो शास्त्रों के अध्ययन से ही होता है। ऐसा थोड़े ही है कि भगवान के नाम से दुःखों का नाश हो जाय। शास्त्रों में जो कहीं-कहीं भगवन्नाम की इतनी प्रशंसा मिलती है, वह केवल अर्थवाद है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

हरिदास जी ने कुछ जोर देते हुए कहाः "भगवन्नाम में जो अर्थवाद का अध्यारोप करते हैं, वे शुष्क तार्किक हैं। वे भगवन्नाम के माहात्म्य को समझ ही नहीं सकते। भगवन्नाम में अर्थवाद हो ही नहीं सकता। इसे अर्थवाद कहने वाले स्वयं अनर्थवादी हैं, उनसे मैं कुछ नहीं कह सकता।"
जोश में आकर गोपालचंद चक्रवर्ती ने कहाः "यदि भगवन्नाम-स्मरण से मनुष्य की नीचता नष्ट होती हो तो मैं अपनी नाक कटवा लूँगा।"
महात्मा हरिदास ने कहाः "भैया ! अगर भगवान के नाम से नीचताओं का जड़-मूल से नाश न हो जाये तो मैं अपने नाक-कान, दोनों कटाने के लिए तैयार हूँ। अब तुम्हारा-हमारा फैसला भगवान ही करेंगे।"

----------


## ravi chacha

बाद में गोपालचंद्र चक्रवर्ती की नाक कट गयी। कुछ समय पश्चात दूसरे एक नामनिन्दक-हरिनदी ग्राम के अहंकारी ब्राह्मण का हरिदासजी के साथ शास्त्रार्थ हुआ। समय पाकर उसकी नाक में रोग लग गया और जैसे कोढ़ियों की उँगलियाँ गलती हैं, वैसे देखते ही देखते उसकी नाक गल गयी।
उसके बाद हरिदास के इलाके में किसी ने भगवन्नाम की निन्दा नहीं की, फिर भले कोई यवन ही क्यों न हो। कैसी महिमा है भगवन्नाम की !
भगवज्जनों के भावों की भगवान कैसे पुष्टि कर देते हैं ! भगवान ही जानते हैं भगवन्नाम की महिमा। "हे भगवान ! तुम्हारी जय हो.... हे कृपानिधे ! हे दयानिधे ! हे हरि !......... ॐ..... ॐ.......'ऐसा करके जो भगवद् भाव में डूबते हैं वे धनभागी हैं।
भगवन्नाम में ऐसी शक्ति है कि उससे शांति मिलती है, पाप-ताप नष्ट होते हैं, रक्त के कण पवित्र होते हैं, विकारों पर विजय पाने की कला विकसित होती है, व्यक्तिगत जीवन का विकास होता है, सामाजिक जीवन में सम्मान मिलता है, इतना ही नहीं, मुक्ति भी मिल जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवन्नाम-जपः एक अमोघ साधन
भगवन्नाम जप-संकीर्तन से अनगिनत जीवों का उद्धार हुआ है एवं अनेक प्राणी दुःख से मुक्त होकर शाश्वत सुख को उपलब्ध हुए हैं।
भगवन्नाम-जापक, भगवान के शरणागत भक्तजन प्रारब्ध के वश नहीं रहते। कोई भी दीन, दुःखी, अपाहिज, दरिद्र अथवा मूर्ख पुरुष भगवन्नाम का जप करके, भगवान की भक्ति का अनुष्ठान करके इसी जन्म में कृतकृत्य हो सकता है।
भगवन्नाम की डोरी में प्रभु स्वयँ बँध जाते हैं और जिनके बंदी स्वयं भगवान हों, उन्हें फिर दुर्लभ ही क्या है?
इस असार संसार से पार होने के लिए भगवन्नाम-स्मरण एक सरल साधन है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*व्यास पूर्णिमा*अन्य देवी देवताओं की पूजा के बाद भी किसी की पूजा करना शेष रह जाता है लेकिन सच्चे ब्रह्मनिष्ठ सदगुरू की पूजा के बाद और किसी की पूजा करना शेष नहीं रहता। गुरू वे हैं जो शिष्य को सदा के लिए शिष्य न रखे, शिष्य को संसार में डूबने वाला न रखें, शिष्य को जन्मने और मरने वाले न रखें। शिष्य को जीव में से ब्रह्म बनाने का मौका खोजते हों वे गुरू हैं, वे परम गुरू हैं, वे सदगुरू हैं। सच्चे गुरू शिष्य को शिष्यत्व से हटाकर, जीवत्व से हटाकर, ब्रह्मत्व में आराम और चैन दिलाने के लिए, ब्रह्मरस की परम तृप्ति और परमानन्द की प्राप्ति कराने की ताक में रहते हैं। ऐसे गुरू की आज्ञा को स्वीकार कर जो चल पड़े वह सच्चा शिष्य है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दुनियाँ के सब धर्मग्रन्थ, संप्रदाय, मजहब रसातल में चले जायें फिर भी पृथ्वी पर एक सदगुरू और एक सत्शिष्य हैं तो धर्म फिर से प्रकट होगा, शास्त्र फिर से बन जाएंगे, क्योंकि सदगुरू शिष्य को अमृत-उपदेश दिये बिना नहीं रहेंगे। और वही अमृत-उपदेश शास्त्र बन जायेगा। जब तक पृथ्वी पर एक भी ब्रह्मवेत्ता सदगुरू हैं और उनको ठीक से स्वीकार करने वाला सत्शिष्य है तब तक धर्मग्रन्थों का प्रारंभ फिर से हो सकता है। मानव जाति को जब तक ज्ञान की पिपासा रहेगी तब तक ऐसे सदगुरूओं का आदर-पूजन बना रहेगा।
प्राचीन काल में उन महापुरूषों को इतना आदर मिलता था किः
गुरू गोविन्द दोनों खड़े किसको लागूं पाय।
बलिहारी गुरूदेव की गोविन्द दियो दिखाय।।
वे लोग अपने हृदय में गोविन्द से भी बढ़कर स्थान अपने गुरू को देते थे। गोविन्द ने जीव करके पैदा किया लेकिन गुरू ने जीव में से ब्रह्म करके सदा के लिए मुक्त कर दिया। माँ-बाप देह में जन्म देते हैं लेकिन गुरू उस देह में रहे हुए विदेही का साक्षात्कार कराके परब्रह्म परमात्मा में प्रतिष्ठित कराते हैं, अपने आत्मा की जागृति कराते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

न्यायाधीश न्याय की कुर्सी पर बैठकर, न्याय तो कर सकता है लेकिन न्यायालय की तौहीन नहीं कर सकता, उससे न्यायालय का अपमान नहीं किया जाता। उस ऋषिपद का, गुरूपद का उपयोग करके हम संसारी जाल से निकलकर परमात्म-प्राप्ति कर सकते हैं। ईश्वर अपना अपमान सह लेते हैं लेकिन गुरू का अपमान नहीं सहता ।
देवर्षि नारद ने वैकुण्ठ में प्रवेश किया। भगवान विष्णु और लक्ष्मी जी उनका खूब आदर करने लगे। आदिनारायण ने नारदजी का हाथ पकड़ा और आराम करने को कहा। एक तरफ भगवान विष्णु नारद जी की चम्पी कर रहे हैं और दूसरी तरफ लक्ष्मी जी पंखा हाँक रही हैं। नारद जी कहते हैं- "भगवान ! अब छोड़ो। यह लीला किस बात की है ? नाथ ! यह क्या राज समझाने की युक्ति है ? आप मेरी चम्पी कर रहे हैं और माता जी पंखा हाँक रही हैं ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"नारद ! तू गुरूओं के लोक से आया है। यमपुरी में पाप भोगे जाते हैं, वैकुण्ठ में पुण्यों का फल भोगा जाता है लेकिन मृत्युलोक में सदगुरू की प्राप्ति होती है और जीव सदा के लिए मुक्त हो जाता है। मालूम होता है, तू किसी गुरू की शरण ग्रहण करके आया है।"
नारदजी को अपनी भूल महसूस कराने के लिए भगवान ये सब चेष्टाएँ कर रहे थे।
नारद जी ने कहाः "प्रभु ! मैं भक्त हूँ लेकिन निगुरा हूँ। गुरू क्या देते हैं ? गुरू का माहात्म्य क्या होता है यह बताने की कृपा करो भगवान !"
"गुरू क्या देते हैं..... गुरु का माहात्म्य क्या होता है यह जानना हो तो गुरूओं के पास जाओ। यह वैकुण्ठ है, खबरदार....."

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे पुलिस अपराधियों को पकड़ती है, न्यायाधीश उन्हें नहीं पकड़ पाते, ऐसे ही वे गुरूलोग हमारे दिल से अपराधियों को, काम-क्रोध-लोभ-मोहादि विकारों को निकाल निकाल कर निर्विकार चैतन्य स्वरूप परमात्मा की प्राप्ति में सहयोग देते हैं और शिष्य जब तक गुरूपद को प्राप्त नहीं होता है तब तक उस पर निगरानी रखते रखते जीव को ब्रह्मयात्रा कराते रहते हैं।
"नारद ! जा, तू किसी गुरू की शरण ले। बाद में इधर आ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

देवर्षि नारद गुरू की खोज करने मृत्युलोक में आये। सोचा कि मुझे प्रभातकाल में जो सर्वप्रथम मिलेगा उसको मैं गुरू मानूँगा। प्रातःकाल में सरिता के तीर पर गये। देखा तो एक आदमी शायद स्नान करके आ रहा है। हाथ में जलती अगरबत्ती है। नारद जी ने मन ही मन उसको गुरू मान लिया। नजदीक पहुँचे तो पता चला कि वह माछीमार है, हिंसक है। (हालाँकि आदिनारायण ही वह रूप लेकर आये थे।) नारदजी ने अपना संकल्प बता दिया किः "हे मल्लाह ! मैंने तुमको गुरू मान लिया है।"
मल्लाह ने कहाः "गुरू का मतलब क्या होता है ? हम नहीं जानते गुरू क्या होता है ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"गु माने अन्धकार। रू माने प्रकाश। जो अज्ञानरूपी अन्धकार को हटाकर ज्ञानरूपी प्रकाश कर दें उन्हें गुरू कहा जाता है। आप मेरे आन्तरिक जीवन के गुरू हैं।" नारदजी ने पैर पकड़ लिये।
"छोड़ो मुझे !" मल्लाह बोला।
"आप मुझे शिष्य के रूप में स्वीकार कर लो गुरूदेव!"
मल्लाह ने जान छुड़ाने के लिए कहाः "अच्छा, स्वीकार है, जा।"
नारदजी आये वैकुण्ठ में। भगवान ने कहाः
"नारद ! अब निगुरा तो नहीं है ?"
"नहीं भगवान ! मैं गुरू करके आया हूँ।"
"कैसे हैं तेरे गुरू ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"जरा धोखा खा गया मैं। वह कमबख्त मल्लाह मिल गया। अब क्या करें ? आपकी आज्ञा मानी। उसी को गुरू बना लिया।"
भगवान नाराज हो गयेः "तूने गुरू शब्द का अपमान किया है।"
न्यायाधीश न्यायालय में कुर्सी पर तो बैठ सकता है, न्यायालय का उपयोग कर सकता है लेकिन न्यायालय का अपमान तो न्यायाधीश भी नहीं कर सकता। सरकार भी न्यायालय का अपमान नहीं करती।

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवान बोलेः "तूने गुरूपद का अपमान किया है। जा, तुझे चौरासी लाख जन्मों तक माता के गर्भों में नर्क भोगना पड़ेगा।"
नारद रोये, छटपटाये। भगवान ने कहाः "इसका इलाज यहाँ नहीं है। यह तो पुण्यों का फल भोगने की जगह है। नर्क पाप का फल भोगने की जगह है। कर्मों से छूटने की जगह तो वहीं है। तू जा उन गुरूओं के पास मृत्युलोक में।"
नारद आये। उस मल्लाह के पैर पकड़ेः "गुरूदेव ! उपाय बताओ। चौरासी के चक्कर से छूटने का उपाय बताओ।"
गुरूजी ने पूरी बात जान ली और कुछ संकेत दिये। नारद फिर वैकुण्ठ में पहुँचे। भगवान को कहाः "मैं चौरासी लाख योनियाँ तो भोग लूँगा लेकिन कृपा करके उसका नक्शा तो बना दो ! जरा दिखा तो दो नाथ ! कैसी होती है चौरासी ?

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवान ने नक्शा बना दिया। नारद उसी नक्शे में लोटने-पोटने लगे।
"अरे ! यह क्या करते हो नारद ?"
"भगवान ! वह चौरासी भी आपकी बनाई हुई है और यह चौरासी भी आपकी ही बनायी हुई है। मैं इसी में चक्कर लगाकर अपनी चौरासी पूरी कर रहा हूँ।"
भगवान ने कहाः "महापुरूषों के नुस्खे भी लाजवाब होते हैं। यह युक्ति भी तुझे उन्हीं से मिली नारद ! महापुरूषों के नुस्खे लेकर जीव अपने अतृप्त हृदय में तृप्ति पाता है। अशान्त हृदय में परमात्म शान्ति पाता है। अज्ञान तिमिर से घेरे हुए हृदय में आत्मज्ञान का प्रकाश पाता है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

जिन-जिन महापुरूषों के जीवन  गुरूओं का प्रसाद आ गया है वे ऊँचे अनुभव को, ऊँची शान्ति को प्राप्त हुए हैं। हमारी क्या शक्ति है कि उन महापुरूषों का, गुरूओं का बयान करे ? वे तत्त्ववेत्ता पुरूष, वे ज्ञानवान पुरूष जिसके जीवन में निहार लेते हैं, ज्ञानी संत जिसके जीवन में जरा-सी मीठी नजर डाल देते हैं उसका जीवन मधुरता के रास्ते चल पड़ता है।
ऐसे परम पुरूषों की हम क्या महिमा गायें ? जिन्होंने जितना सुना, जितना जाना, जितना वह कह सके उतना कहा लेकिन उन ज्ञानवान पुरूषों की महिमा का पूरा गान कोई नहीं कर सका। लोग गाते थे, गा रहे हैं और गाते ही रहेंगे। श्रीकृष्ण और श्रीरामचन्द्रजी अपने गुरूओं के द्वार पर जाकर ब्रह्मविद्या का पान करते थे। व्यासपुत्र शुकदेवजी ने जनक से ज्ञान पाया। जनक ने अष्टावक्र से पाया।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक सत्शिष्य ने गौड़देश से पैदल चलकर आत्मज्ञान की जिज्ञासा व्यक्त की, शुकदेवजी के चरणों में आत्मलाभ हुआ तब उनका नाम गौड़पादाचार्य। गौड़पादाचार्या से आत्मलाभ पाया गोविन्दपादाचार्य   ने। वे भगवान गोविन्दपादाचार्य नर्मदा किनारे ओंकारेश्वर तीर्थ में एकान्त अरण्य आत्मलाभ प्राप्त करके उसी आत्मशान्ति में, उसी अलौकिक परब्रह्म परमात्मा की शान्ति में ध्यानमग्न थे।

----------


## ravi chacha

कई संन्यासियों को पता चला कि भगवान गोविन्दपादाचार्य परब्रह्म परमात्मा को पाये हुए आत्म-साक्षात्कारी महापुरूष हैं। उन्हें अपने स्वरूप का बोध हो गया है। उन्होंने अपने दिल में दिलबर का आराम पाया है। नर्मदा किनारे तप करने वाले तपस्वी गोविन्दपादाचार्य के दर्शन करने के लिए वहीं कुटिया बनाकर रहने लगे। रहते रहते बूढ़े हो गये लेकिन गोविन्दपादाचार्य की समाधि नहीं खुली। इतने में दक्षिण भारत के केरल प्रान्त से पैदल चलते हुए दो महीने से भी अधिक समय तक यात्रा करने के बाद शंकर नाम का बालक पहुँचा उन संन्यासियों के पास।"मैंने नाम सुना है भगवान गोविन्दपादाचार्य का। वे पूज्यपाद आचार्य कहाँ रहते हैं ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

संन्यासियों ने बताया किः "हम भी उनके दर्शन का इन्तजार करते-करते बूढ़े हो चले। उनकी समाधि खुले, उनकी अमृत बरसाने वाली निगाहें हम पर पड़ें, उनके ब्रह्मानुभव के वचन हमारे कानों में पड़े और कान पवित्र हों इसी इन्तजार में हम भी नर्मदा किनारे अपनी कुटियाएँ बनाकर बैठे हैं।"संन्यासियों ने उस बालक को निहारा। वह बड़ा तेजस्वी लग रहा था। इस बाल संन्यासी का सम्यक् परिचय पाकर उनका विस्मय बढ़ गया। कितनी दूर केरल प्रदेश ! यह बच्चा वहाँ से अकेला ही आया है श्रीगुरू की आश में। जब उन्होंने देखा कि इस अल्प अवस्था में ही वह भाष्य समेत सभी शास्त्रों में पारंगत है और इसके फलस्वरूप उसके मन में वैराग्य उत्पन्न हो गया है तो उन सबका मन प्रसन्नता से भर गया। मुग्ध होते हुए पूछाः

----------


## ravi chacha

"क्या नाम है बेटे ?""मेरा नाम शंकर है।"बच्चे की ओजस्वी वाणी और तीव्र जिज्ञासा देखकर उन्होंने समाधिस्थ बैठे महायोगी गुरूवर्य श्री गोविन्दपादाचार्य के बारे में कुछ बातें कही। वह निर्दोष नन्हा बालक भगवान गोविन्दपादाचार्य के दर्शन के लिए तड़प उठा। संन्यासियों ने कहाः"वह दूर जो गुफा दिखाई दे रही है उसमें वे समाधिस्थ हैं। अन्धेरी गुफा में दिखाई नहीं पड़ेगा इसलिए यह दीपक ले जा।"दीया जलाकर उस बालक ने गुफा में प्रवेश किया। विस्मय से विमुग्ध होकर देखा तो एक अति दीर्घकाय, विशाल-भाल-प्रदेशवाले, शान्त मुद्रा, लम्बी जटा और कृश देहवाले फिर भी पूरी आध्यात्मिकता के तेज से आलोकित एक महापुरूष पद्मासन में समाधिस्थ बैठे थे। शरीर की त्वचा सूख चुकी थी फिर भी उनका शरीर ज्योतिर्मय था। भगवान का दर्शन करते ही शंकर का रोम-रोम पुलकित हो उठा। मन एक प्रकार से अनिर्वचनीय दिव्यानन्द से भर उठा। अबाध अश्रुजल से उनका वक्षः स्थल प्लावित हो गया। उसकी यात्रा का परिश्रम सार्थक हो गया। सारी थकान उतर गयी। करबद्ध होकर वे स्तुति करने लगेः

----------


## ravi chacha

"हे प्रभो ! आप मुनियों में श्रेष्ठ हैं। आप शरणागतों को कृपाकर ब्रह्मज्ञान देने के लिए पतंजली के रूप में भूतल पर अवतीर्ण हुए हैं। महादेव के डमरू की ध्वनि के समान आपकी भी महिमा अनंत एवं अपार है। व्याससुत शुकदेव के शिष्य गौड़पाद से ब्रह्मज्ञान का लाभ पाकर आप यशस्वी हुए हैं। मैं भी ब्रह्मज्ञान-प्राप्ति की कामना से आपके श्रीचरणों में आश्रय की भिक्षा माँगता हूँ। समाधि-भूमि से व्युत्थित होकर इस दीन शिष्य को ब्रह्मज्ञान प्रदान कर आप कृतार्थ करें।"इस सुललित भगवान की ध्वनि से गुफा मुखरित हो उठी। तब अन्य संन्यासी भी गुफा में आ इकट्ठे हुए। शंकर तब तक स्तवगान में ही  मग्न थे। विस्मय विमुग्ध चित्त से सबने देखा कि भगवान गोविन्दपाद की वह निश्चल निस्पन्द देह बार-बार कम्पित हो रही है। प्राणों का स्पन्दन दिखाई देने लगा। क्षणभर में ही उन्होंने एक दीर्घ निःश्वास छोड़कर चक्षु उन्मीलित किये।

----------


## ravi chacha

शंकर ने गोविन्दपादाचार्य भगवान को साष्टांग प्रणाम किया। दूसरे संन्यासी भी योगीश्वर के चरणों में प्रणत हुए। आनंदध्वनि से गुफा गुंजित हो उठी। तब प्रवीण संन्यासीगण योगीराज को समाधि से सम्पूर्ण रूप से व्यथित कराने के लिए यौगिक प्रकियाओं में नियुक्त हो गये। क्रम से योगीराज का मन जीवभूमि पर उतर आया। यथा समय आसन का परित्याग कर वे गुफा से बाहर निकले।
योगीराज की सहस्रों वर्षों की समाधि एक बालक संन्यासी के आने से छूट गई है, यह संवाद द्रुतगति से चतुर्दिक फैल गया। सुदूर स्थानों से यतिवर की दर्शनाकांक्षा से अगणित नर-नारियों ने आकर ओंकारनाथ को एक तीर्थक्षेत्र में परिणत कर दिया। शंकर का परिचय प्राप्त कर गोविन्दापादाचार्   ने जान लिया कि यही वह शिवावतार शंकर है, जिसे अद्वैत ब्रह्मविद्या का उपदेश करने के लिए हमने सहस्र वर्षों तक समाधि में अवस्थान किया और अब यही शंकर वेद-व्यास रचित ब्रह्मसूत्र पर भाष्य लिखकर जगत में अद्वैत ब्रह्मविद्या का प्रचार करेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

तदनंतर एक शुभ दिन श्रीगोविन्दपादाच  र्य ने शंकर को शिष्य रूप में ग्रहण कर लिया और उसे योगादि की शिक्षा देने लगे। अन्यान्य संन्यासियों ने भी उनका शिष्यत्व ग्रहण किया। प्रथम वर्ष उन्होंने शंकर को हठयोग की शिक्षा दी। वर्ष पूरा होने के पूर्व ही शंकर ने हठयोग में पूर्ण सिद्ध प्राप्त कर ली। द्वितीय वर्ष में शंकर राजयोग में सिद्ध हो गये। हठयोग और राजयोग की सिद्धि प्राप्ति करने के फलस्वरूप शंकर बहुत बड़ी अलौकिक शक्ति के अधिकारी बन गये। दूरश्रवण, दूरदर्शन, सूक्ष्म देह से व्योममार्ग में गमन, अणिमा, लघिमा, देहान्तर में प्रवेश एवं सर्वोपरि इच्छामृत्यु शक्ति के वे अधिकारी हो गये। तृतीय वर्ष में गोविन्दपादाचार्य अपने शिष्य को विशेष यत्नपूर्वक ज्ञानयोग की शिक्षा देने लगे। श्रवण, मनन, निदिध्यासन, ध्यान, धारणा, समाधि का प्रकृत रहस्य सिखा देने के बाद उन्होंने अपने शिष्य को साधनकर्मानुसार अपरोक्षनुभूति के उच्च स्तर में दृढ़ प्रतिष्ठित कर दिया।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भिद्यते हृदयग्रन्थिश्छिद  यन्ते सर्वसंशयाः।*
*क्षीयन्ते चास्य कर्माणि तस्मिन् दृष्टे परावरे।।*
यह परावर ब्रह्म दृष्ट होने पर दृष्टा का अविद्या आदि संस्काररूप हृदयग्रन्थि-समूह नष्ट हो जाता है एवं (प्रारब्धभिन्न) कर्मराशि का क्षय होने लगता है। शंकर अब उसी दुर्लभ अवस्था  में प्रतिष्ठित हो गये।
वर्षा ऋतु का आगमन हुआ। नर्मदा-वेष्टित ओंकारनाथ की शोभा अनुपम हो गयी। कुछ दिनों तक अविराम दृष्टि होती रही। नर्मदा का जल क्रमशः बढ़ने लगा। सब कुछ जलमय ही दिखाई देने लगा। ग्रामवासियों ने पालतू पशुओं समेत ग्राम का त्यागकर निरापद उच्च स्थानों में आश्रय ले लिया।

----------


## ravi chacha

गुरूदेव कुछ दिनों से गुफा में समाधिस्थ हुए बैठे थे। बाढ़ का जल बढ़ते-बढ़ते गुफा के द्वार तक आ पहुँचा। संन्यासीगण गुरूदेव का जीवन विपन्न देखकर बहुत शंकित होने लगे। गुफा में बाढ़ के जल का प्रवेश रोकना अनिवार्य था क्योंकि वहाँ गुरूदेव समाधिस्थ थे। समाधि से व्युत्थित कर उन्हे किसी निरापद स्थान पर ले चलने के लिये सभी व्यग्र हो उठे। यह व्यग्रता देखकर शंकर कहीं से मिट्टी का एक कुंभ ले आये और उसे गुफा के द्वार पर रख दिया। फिर अन्य संन्यासियों को आश्वासन देते हुए बोलेः "आप चिन्तित न हों। गुरूदेव की समाधि भंग करने की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं। बाढ़ का जल इस कुंभ में प्रविष्ट होते ही प्रतिहत हो जायेगा, गुफा में प्रविष्ट नहीं हो सकेगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

सबको शंकर का यह कार्य बाल क्रीड़ा जैसा लगा किन्तु सभी ने विस्मित होकर देखा कि जल कुंभ में प्रवेश करते ही प्रतिहत एवं रूद्ध हो गया है। गुफा अब निरापद हो गई है। शंकर की यह अलौकिक शक्ति देखकर सभी अवाक् रह गये।
क्रमशः बाढ़ शांत हो गई। गोविन्दपादाचार्य भी समाधि से व्युत्थित हो गये। उन्होंने शिष्यों के मुख से शंकर के अमानवीय कार्य की बात सुनी तो प्रसन्न होकर उसके मस्तक पर हाथ रखकर कहाः
"वत्स ! तुम्हीं शंकर के अंश से उदभूत लोक-शंकर हो। गुरू गौड़पादचार्य के श्रीमुख से मैंने सुना था कि तुम आओगे और जिस प्रकार सहस्रधारा नर्मदा का स्रोत एक कुंभ में अवरूद्ध कर दिया है

----------


## ravi chacha

उसी प्रकार तुम व्यासकृत ब्रह्मसूत्र पर भाष्यरचना कर अद्वैत वेदान्त को आपात विरोधी सब धर्ममतों से उच्चतम आसन पर प्रतिष्ठित करने में सफल होंगे तथा अन्य धर्मों को सार्वभौम अद्वैत ब्रह्मज्ञान के अन्तर्भुक्त कर दोगे। ऐसा ही गुरूदेव भगवान गौड़पादाचार्य ने अपने गुरूदेव शुकदेव जी महाराज के श्रीमुख से सुना था। इन विशिष्ट कार्यो के लिए ही तुम्हारा जन्म हुआ है। मैं तुम्हें आशीर्वाद देता हूँ कि तुम समग्र वेदार्थ ब्रह्मसूत्र भाष्य में लिपिबद्ध करने में सफल होंगे।"
श्री गोविन्दपादाचार्य ने जान लिया कि शंकर की शिक्षा समाप्त हो गई है। उनका कार्य भी सम्पूर्ण हो गया है। एक दिन उन्होंने शंकर को अपने निकट बुलाकर जिज्ञासा कीः
"वत्स ! तुम्हारे मन में किसी प्रकार का कोई सन्देह है क्या ? क्या तुम भीतर किसी प्रकार अपूर्णता का अनुभव कर रहे हो ? अथवा तुम्हें अब क्या कोई जिज्ञासा है ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

शंकर ने आनन्दित हो गुरूदेव को प्रणाम करके कहाः
"भगवन ! आपकी कृपा से अब मेरे लिए ज्ञातव्य अथवा प्राप्तव्य कुछ भी नहीं रहा। आपने मुझे पूर्णमनोरथ कर दिया है।  अब आप अनुमति दें कि मैं समाहित चित्त होकर चिरनिर्वाण लाभ करूँ।"
कुछ देर मौर रहकर श्री गोविन्दपादाचार्य ने शान्त स्वर में कहाः
"वत्स ! वैदिक धर्म-संस्थापन के लिए देवाधिदेव शंकर के अंश से तुम्हारा जन्म हुआ है। तुम्हें अद्वैत ब्रह्मज्ञान का उपदेश करने के लिए मैं गुरूदेव की आज्ञा से सहस्रों वर्षों से तुम्हारी प्रतीक्षा कर रहा था। अन्यथा ज्ञान प्राप्त करते ही देहत्याग कर मुक्तिलाभ कर लेता। अब मेरा कार्य समाप्त हो गया है। अब मैं समाधियोग से स्वस्वरूप में लीन हो जाऊँगा। तुम अब अविमुक्त क्षेत्र में जाओ। वहाँ तुम्हें भवानिपति शंकर के दर्शन प्राप्त होंगे। वे तुम्हें जिस प्रकार का आदेश देंगे उसी प्रकार तुम करना।"

----------


## ravi chacha

शंकर ने श्रीगुरूदेव का आदेश शिरोधार्य किया। तदनन्तर एक शुभ दिन श्रीगोविन्दपादाच  र्य ने सभी शिष्यों को आशीर्वाद प्रदान कर समाधि योग से देहत्याग कर दिया। शिष्यों ने यथाचार गुरूदेव की देह का नर्मदाजल में योगीजनोचित संस्कार किया।
गुरूदेव की आज्ञा के अनुसार शंकर पैदल चलते-चलते काशी आये। वहाँ काशी विश्वनाथ के दर्शन किये। भगवान वेदव्यास का स्मरण किया तो उन्होंने भी दर्शन दिये।
अपनी की हुई साधना, वेदान्त के अभ्यास और सदगुरू की कृपा से अपने शिवस्वरूप में जगे हुए शंकर 'भगवान श्रीमद् आद्य शंकराचार्य' हो गये।

----------


## ravi chacha

बाद में वे मंडनमिश्र के घर शास्त्रार्थ करने गये। मंडनमिश्र बड़े विद्वान थे। उनके घर में पाले हुए तोते मैना भी वेद का पाठ करते थे वे ऐसे धुरन्धर पंडित थे। लेकिन शंकराचार्य सदगुरू प्रसाद से आत्मानुभव में परितृप्त थे। उन्होंने मंडनमिश्र को शास्त्रार्थ में परास्त किया। वे ही मंडनमिश्र फिर शंकराचार्य के चार मुख्य शिष्यों में से एक हुए, सुरेश्वाचार्य। शंकराचार्य का दूसरा शिष्य तोटक तो अनपढ़ था। फिर भी शंकराचार्य की कृपा पचाने में सफल हो गया। तोटक, तोटक नहीं बचा, तोटकाचार्य हो गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

देवगढ़ के दीवान साहब जनार्दन स्वामी से आत्मज्ञान पाकर एकनाथ, संत एकनाथ जी के रूप में प्रकट हुए। उनके आश्रम में एक विधवा माई का लड़का पूरणपोड़ी खाने के लिए रहा करता था। उसका नाम ही पड़ गया था पूरनपोड़ा। संत एकनाथ जी में उसकी अटूट श्रद्धा-भक्त थी। संत एकनाथजी जब संसार से प्रयाण करने को थे तब उन्होंने अपने शिष्यों को बुलाया और कहाः "मैं एक ग्रन्थ लिख रहा हूँ जिसे पूरा नहीं कर सकूँगा। मेरे जाने के बाद पूरनपोड़ा से कहना, वह उस ग्रन्थ को पूरा कर देगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

व्यवस्थातंत्र के लोगों ने कहा किः "आपका बेटा हरि पण्डित पढ़ लिखकर शास्त्री हुआ है, वह ग्रंथ पूरा करेगा। यह अनपढ़ लड़का क्या पूरा करेगा ?"
एकनाथ जी ने कहाः "वह लड़का मुझे पिता मानता है, गुरू नहीं मानता। मेरे प्रति उसकी पिताबुद्धि है, गुरूबुद्धि नहीं है। मेरे प्रति उसमें श्रद्धा नहीं है और बिना श्रद्धा के ज्ञान हृदय में प्रविष्ट नहीं होता। पूरनपोड़ा पूरनपूड़ी खाने की आदतवाला तो है लेकिन साथ ही साथ उसके अन्दर श्रद्धा की सुहावनी धारा है। वही पूरनपोड़ा ग्रन्थ पूरा कर सकेगा। तुम चाहो तो पहले भले मेरे बेटे को ग्रंथ पूरा करने के लिए देना। लेकिन जब न कर पाये तो पूरनपोड़ा तो जरूर ही कर देगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

हुआ भी ऐसा ही। वह शास्त्री बना हुआ लड़का ग्रंथ पूरा न कर सका लेकिन गुरू के वचनों में श्रद्धा रखकर यात्रा करने वाला वह अनपढ़ पूरनपोड़ा ने ग्रंथ पूरा कर दिया। यह है गुरूओं के कृपा-प्रसाद का चमत्कार।
*ईशकृपा बिना गुरू नहीं गुरू बिना नहीं ज्ञान।*
*ज्ञान बिना आत्मा नहीं गावहिं वेद पुरान।।*
उन गुरूओं का ज्ञान हम लोगों में अधिक से अधिक स्थिर हो, अधिक से अधिक फले फूले.......! गुरू की पूजा, गुरू का आदर कोई व्यक्ति की पूजा नहीं है, व्यक्ति का आदर नहीं है लेकिन गुरू की देह के अन्दर जो विदेही आत्मा है, परब्रह्म परमात्मा हैं उनका आदर है। किसी व्यक्ति की पूजा नही लेकिन व्यक्ति में जो लखा जाता है, उसमें जो अलख बैठा है उसका आदर है..... ज्ञान का आदर है..... ज्ञान का पूजन है..... ब्रह्मज्ञान का पूजन है।

----------


## ravi chacha

गुरू तो यह इन्तजार करते हैं कि ऐसी घड़िया आ जाय कि शिष्य बदलकर गुरू के अनुभव से एक हो जाय। इसलिए जिन महापुरूषों ने शिष्यों के, साधकों के उद्धार के लिए संसार में ऐसे मार्ग प्रचलित किये हैं उन सबको पूरे-पूरे हृदय से कृतज्ञतापूर्वक, श्रद्धापूर्वक हम सब प्रणाम  करते हैं। वे महापुरूष किसी रूप में हों...... दत्तात्रेय भगवान हों, शंकराचार्य भगवान हों, शुकदेव जी मुनि हों, जनक राजा हों, ज्ञानेश्वर महाराज हों, अखा भगत हों, संत तुकाराम हों, संत एकनाथ हों, जो संसार से पार हैं उन सब महापुरूषों को हम लोग बड़े प्यार से अपने हृदय  में स्थापित करते हैं, उनके ज्ञान को अपने हृदय में धारण करते हैं। ॐ......ॐ.....ॐ......

----------


## ravi chacha

हे आत्मारामी ब्रह्मवेत्ता गुरू ! हमारा हृदय खुला है। आप और आपका ज्ञान हमारे हृदय में प्रविष्ट हो। आपका हम आवाहन करते हैं, आपको बुलाते हैं, आपके ज्ञान को हम निमंत्रण देते हैं। हमारे हृदय में जिज्ञासा, ज्ञान और शान्ति का प्रागट्य हो। आपकी कृपा का सिञ्चन हो। हमारा हृदय उत्सक है। आप जैसे ब्रह्मवेत्ता के वचन हमारे हृदय में टिके।

----------


## ravi chacha

गुरूपूर्णिमा के पावन पर्व पर हम यह पावन प्रार्थना करते हैं कि हे गुरूदेव ! वे दिन कब आयेंगे कि हमें यह संसार स्वप्न जैसा लगेगा ? वे दिन कब आयेंगे कि हर्ष के समय हमारे हृदय में हर्ष न होगा.... शोक के समय हमारे हृदय में शोक न होगा और हम सुख-दुःख दोनों के साक्षी हो जायेंगे। वे दिन कब आयेंगे कि ब्रह्मज्ञानी महापुरूषों का अनुभव हमारा अनुभव हो जायेगा ?
हम भाग्यवान तो हैं..... सचमुच हम महाभाग्यवान हैं कि हम ब्रह्मविद्या सुन पाते हैं, ब्रह्मज्ञान सुन पाते हैं। ॐ...... ॐ......ॐ......

----------


## ravi chacha

अब हम गुरूदेव की मानस पूजा कर लेंगे। मानसिक ढंग से, हृदय के भाव से उनकी प्रार्थना कर लेंगे। उनके प्रति हृदय में अहोभाव भरते-भरते पवित्र होते जायेंगे.... कृतज्ञता व्यक्त करते जायेंगे।
मन ही मन भावना करो कि हम उनके चरण धो रहे हैं। सप्ततीर्थों के जल से गुरूदेव के पदारविंद को नहला रहे हैं। बड़े आदर और कृतज्ञता के साथ गुरूदेव के श्रीचरणों में दृष्टि रखते हुए.... श्रीचरणों को प्यार करते हुए पैर पखार रहे हैं....। उनके पावन ललाट में शुद्ध चन्दन का तिलक कर रहे है.... अक्षत चढ़ा रहे हैं। अपने हाथों से बनायी हुई गुलाब के फूलों की सुहावनी माला अर्पित करके अपने हाथ पवित्र कर रहे हैं.... हाथ जोड़कर, सिर झुकाकर उनको अपना अहंकार भेंट कर रहे हैं। पाँच कर्मेन्द्रियाँ, पाँच ज्ञानेन्द्रियाँ और ग्यारहवें मन की चेष्टाएँ उन गुरूदेव के चरणों में समर्पित कर रहे हैं.....।

----------


## ravi chacha

कायेन वाचा मनसेन्द्रियैर्वा बुध्यात्मना वा प्रकृतेः स्वभावात्।
करोमि यद् यद् संकलं परस्मै नारायणायेति समर्पयामि।।
शरीर से, वाणी से, मन से, इन्द्रियों से, बुद्धि से अथवा प्रकृति के स्वभाव से जो-जो करते हैं वह सब समर्पित करते हैं। हमारे जो कुछ भी कर्म हैं। हे गुरूदेव ! वह सब आपके चरणों में समर्पित हैं.....। हमारा कर्त्तापन का भाव, भोक्तापन का भाव आपके चरणों में समर्पित है।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा जनक को जब बोध हुआ तब उनका हृदय कृतज्ञता से भर गया। गद् गद् कण्ठ होकर गुरूदेव अष्टावक्र मुनि से कहाः "गुरूदेव ! आपने मुझे शाश्वत का बोध दिया है.... शाश्वत के अमृत से परितृप्त किया है। बदले में मैं आपको क्या दे सकता हूँ ? फिर भी मैं कृतघ्न न होऊँ इसलिए आपसे माफी माँगता हूँ कि आप नाराज न होना। मुझे फूल नहीं तो फूल की पंखुड़ी देने का मौका देना। हँसी मत उड़ाना, नाराज मत होना। आपने तो दिया है अखण्ड अमृत और मैं दे रहा हूँ मिटने वाली चीजें। फिर भी नाराज न होना। हे

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरे गुरूदेव ! आज तक जो मैंने सत्कृत्य किये हैं वे सब आपको समर्पित हों। आपकी दीर्घ आयु रहे। आपका सामर्थ्य और बढ़ता रहे। आपके श्रीचरणों में यह प्रार्थना करते हुए  मैं, मेरा परिवार और मेरा राज्य आपको समर्पित हो रहे हैं। मैंने जो तालाब, बावड़ियाँ खुदवाई थी, गौशालाएँ खुलवाई थीं, प्याऊ लगवाये थे, अन्नक्षेत्र चालू करवाये थे, ये सब सत्कृत्य आपके पावन श्रीचरणों में अर्पित हैं। फिर भी हे नाथ !

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं आपके ऋण से मुक्त नहीं हो सकता। सदगुरू के कर्जे से मुक्त होने की मुझे जरूरत भी नहीं दिखती है। गुरूदेव का कर्जा भले ही सिर पर रहे। संसार के कर्जदार होने की अपेक्षा गुरू के ज्ञान का कर्जा जिसके सिर पर है उसके सिर पर संसार का कर्जा, जन्म-मरण का कर्जा नहीं टिक सकता।"
"गुरूदेव ने कहाः "बेटा ! तू चिन्ता मत कर। मैंने ज्ञान दिया उसका कर्जा वसूल करने के लिए मैं तुझे किसी जन्म में नहीं डालूँगा। इस ज्ञान में तू निरन्तर प्रतिष्ठित रह और अगर कोई प्यासा आवे तो उसकी प्यास भी मिटाया कर। उसको भी आत्म-अमृत से तृप्त किया कर।"

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या महापुरूषों की उदारता है ! क्या ब्रह्मवेत्ताओं की महानता है ! जीवन की बाजी लगाकर जो चीज पायी वह बीज प्रेम से सहज स्वाभाविक ढंग से हमारे दिलों में भर देते हैं। इससे लिए क्या-क्या नुस्खे आजमाते हैं ! क्या-क्या युक्तियाँ खोजते हैं ! न जाने क्या-क्या तरकीबें लड़ाते हैं ! ......ताकि यह जन्मों से सोया हुआ, युगों से कर्मों की जाल गूँथता हुआ जीव मुक्त हो जाय।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिन मुक्त पुरूषों ने ऐसे मार्ग बनाये हैं, ब्रह्मज्ञान को प्रकट करने के नुस्खे पैदा किये हैं उन महापुरूषों में से एक थे अष्टावक्र। उनके चरणों में जनक अपना सर्वस्व सौंपकर भी कहता है किः"मैंने अभी कुछ नहीं दिया गुरूदेव ! क्योंकि आपने तो शाश्वत दिया और मैं जो भी दे रहा हूँ वह नश्वर है। यह देखकर आप नाराज न होना और मेरी हँसी न उड़ाना। प्रेम से स्वीकार करना नाथ !" ऐसा कहते हुए राजा जनक गुरूदेव के चरणों में मस्तक रख देते हैं। मानो कहते हैं कि अब यह मस्तक अन्यत्र कहीं नहीं झुकेगा। गुरूदेव की पूजा के बाद दूसरी कोई पूजा शेष नहीं बचती।

----------


## ravi chacha

पूजा के बाद कोई पूजा रह जाय लेकिन ब्रह्मवेत्ताओं का ब्रह्मज्ञान जिसके जीवन में प्रतिष्ठित हो गया फिर उसके जीवन में किसकी पूजा बाकी रहे ? जिसने सदगुरू के ज्ञान को पचा लिया, सदगुरू की पूजा कर ली उसे संसार खेलमात्र प्रतीत होता है। राजा जनक ने संसार में खेल की नाँई व्यवहार करते हुए जीवन्मुक्त होकर परम पद में विश्रान्ति पायी।
ऐसे ही तुम भी उन महापुरूषों की, ब्रह्मवेत्ता गुरूओं की कृपा को हृदय में भरते हुए, ज्ञान को भरते हुए, आत्म-शान्ति को भरते हुए, उनके वचनों पर अडिगता से चलते हुए गुरूपूर्णिमा के इस पावन पर्व पर घड़ीभर अन्तर्मुख हो जाओ।
गुरूपूर्णिमा के पर्व पर परमात्मा स्वयं अपना अमृत बाँटते हैं। वर्ष भर के अन्य पर्व और उत्सव यथाविधि मनाने से जो पुण्य होता है उससे कई गुना ज्यादा पुण्य यह गुरूपूर्णिमा का पर्व दे जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*राही रूक नहीं सकते*ब्रिटिश शासन के जमाने की बात है।
इटावा में सप्रू साहब डिप्टी कलेक्टर थे। उनका चाकर था मनहर नायी। एक रात भोजन करके सप्रू साहब पलंग पर आराम कर रहे थे। मनहर पैर दबा रहा था। साहब बोलेः
"अरे मनहर ! कोई कहानी सुना।"
"साहब ! आपने तो बहुत किताबें पढ़ी हैं और कहानियाँ सुनी हैं। आप ही सुनाओ।"
"नहीं.....। तू कहानी सुना। मैं सोते सोते सुनुँगा।"
"वाह जी....! मैं कहानी सुनाऊँ और आप सोते रहें। मैं क्या ऐसे ही बकता रहूँ ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"नहीं... नहीं....। मैं चाव से सुनुँगा।"
"अच्छा, तो सुनो। लेकिन 'हूँ.... हूँ...'. करते रहना। मुझे पता रहे कि आप सुन रहे हैं। नहीं तो आप सो जायें और मैं सुनाता रहूँ तो मेरी शक्ति ऐसे ही व्यर्थ चली जायगी।"
वाणी का जो संयम करता है उसकी वाणी का प्रभाव भी होता है। बिन जरूरी बोलना नहीं, बिन जरूरी सुनना नहीं, बिन जरूरी देखना नहीं। ऐसे मनुष्य की वाणी का, मन का, बुद्धि का, जीवन का विशेष प्रभाव होता है।
मनहर नायी ने कहानी प्रारंभ करते हुए कहाः "साहब जी ! तैयार हो जाइये। कहानी सुनिये।
गर्मियों के दिन थे। अरब का सम्राट अपने महल की छत पर शाही पलंग लगवाकर आराम किया करता था। केवड़े का छिड़काव किया जाता था। शय्या पर सुगन्धित सुकोमल पुष्प बिछाये जाते थे।

----------


## ravi chacha

पूनम की रात थी। सोने का पलंग था, रेशम की निवाड़ से भरा गया था, कालीन बिछा था, उस पर गद्दा बिछा था। फिर एक कालीन बिछा था। उस पर सफेदी बिछी थी। अगल-बगल चार तकिये रखे थे। चाँद की अमृतवृष्टि हो रही थी। पलंग सजाने वाली दासी ने पलंग सजाया। दिनभर की थकी माँदी थी। बिस्तर सजाकर सोचा कि राजा साहब इस पर आराम फर्माते हैं। पुष्पों की सुगन्ध आ रही है। चाँद से शीतलता बरस रही है। मन्द मन्द पवन लहरा रहा है। कितना मजा आता होगा !

----------


## ravi chacha

बादशाह सलामत अभी भोजन करेंगे, बाद में आयेंगे। तब तक जरा सा लेटकर देख लूँ दो-चार मिनट।
वह पलंग पर लेटी। थकी तो थी ही। पलंग पर पुष्पों की गुदगुदी। केवड़े की सुगन्ध। मन्द मस्तानी हवा। पूनम की चाँदनी। तीन मिनट भी नहीं बीते, दासी टप से सो गयी।

----------


## ravi chacha

बादशाह सलामत भोजन करके आये। देखा तो पलंग पर दासी ! जवानी हो..... सत्ता हो.... राजवैभव हो.... भोग की सामग्री हो... चापलूसी करने वाले लोग हों..... फिर..... अहंकार को बाकी बचता भी क्या है ? वह आग बबूला हो गया। अपनी बेगम को बुलाया। पूछाः 'इसको क्या सजा देनी चाहिए ? तू जो कहेगी वह सजा दी जाएगी, क्योंकि इसने तेरा अपमान किया है। तू ही फर्मान कर, इसको क्या सजा दी जाय ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

दासी तो बेचारी भय से थर-थर काँप रही थी। पसीने से तरबतर हो गई। प्राण सभी को प्यारे होते हैं। प्राण बचाने के लिए वह दासी बादशाह सलामत के कदमों में गिर पड़ी और रोने लगी। धन, सत्ता, यौवन और उसमें अहंकार मिलता है तो आदमी में क्रूरता भी आती है।
'बादशाह सलामत की बेगम का अपमान....! बादशाह का अपमान.....! बादशाह के बिस्तर पर सोने की गुस्ताखी....! ....और फिर माफी ? हरगिज नहीं। वैसे तो फाँसी की सजा होनी चाहिए लेकिन दया करते हैं। बेगम ! तू ही सजा का फर्मान दे।'

----------


## ravi chacha

बेगम ने कहाः "यह घण्टाभर पलंग में सोयी है। साठ मिनट के साठ कोड़े फटकारे जायें।' साठ कोड़े आदमी मारे तो वह बेचारी मर ही जाय ! ऐसा बादशाह सोच ही रहा था इतने में बेगम ने कहाः "मैं ही अपने हाथ से इसको मारूँगी। स्त्री है तो इसको मैं ही सजा दूँगी।"
बेगम ने कोड़ा दे मारा दासी की पीठ परः एक... दो... तीन.....। राजा गिनता जा रहा था। चार-पाँच कोड़ों में तो दासी गिर पड़ी। बेगम साहिबा भी थक गई। औरत की जात मुलायम होती ही है।
बादशाह एक..... दो....तीन....चार....पाँच..  ... कहकर गिनती गिनने लगा। तीस कोड़े तक दासी जोर-जोर से रोती रही, परन्तु इसके बाद दासी की मति पलट गई। तीस से साठ तक दासी खूब हँसती रही।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह हास्य भी कोई गहराई को छूकर आ रहा था। कोई समझ की धारा से प्रकट हो रहा था। बादशाह ने पूछाः "पहले रोती थी और बाद में हँसने लगी। क्या बात थी ?"
"जहाँपनाह ! प्रारंभ में कोड़े लगे तब बहुत पीड़ा हो रही थी। सोचा कि अब क्या करूँ ? यह शरीर तो एक दिन जलने वाला ही है। कोड़े खाकर मरे चाहे मिठाइयाँ खाकर मरे इस मरने वाले शरीर को कोड़े लगते हैं। किसी बाबा की वाणी सुनी थी वह याद आ गई तो सहनशक्ति आ गई। सहनशक्ति आते ही ज्ञान की किरण मिली कि मैं तो केवल साठ मिनट सोयी हूँ और साठ कोड़े लगे हैं लेकिन जो रोज सोते हैं, रातभर सोते हैं, उनको न जाने कितनी सजा होगी ?

----------


## ravi chacha

अच्छा है कि मुझे अभी सजा मिल गयी और मैं ऐसी आदत से बच गई, अन्यथा मुझे भी आदत पड़ जाती तो मैं भी ऐसे पलंग की इच्छा करती, केवड़े की सुगन्ध की, पुष्पाच्छादित शय्या की इच्छा करती। अल्लाह की बन्दगी की इच्छा नहीं होती। भोग में विघ्न डालकर मेरे मालिक ने मुझे योग में प्रेरित कर दिया। मैं यह सोचकर हँसी कि सजा देने वालों को अपनी सजा की खबर ही नहीं है।"
इतना सुनते ही बादशाह की बुद्धि बदल गई। बादशाह ने ताज फेंक दिया, इमामा फेंक दिया, जामा फेंक दिया और जूते फेंककर फकीरी कफनी पहन ली। श्रीरामचन्द्रजी दिन में वन की ओर गये थे, बादशाह ठीक आधी रात को वनगामी हो गया।"

----------


## ravi chacha

मनहर ने यह कहानी डिप्टी कलेक्टर साहब को सुनायी।
"फिर क्या हुआ ?"
"फिर होगा क्या ? धीरज रखो। सुनो। फिर उस बादशाह ने खुदा की बन्दगी की, मालिक को याद किया। जीवन धन्य किया।"
सप्रू साहब जा तो रहे थे नींद में लेकिन सदा सदा के लिए उनकी नींद खुल गई। वे बोलेः
"मनहर ! तुमने बहुत अच्छा किस्सा कहा, किन्तु अब हमको भी इस पलंग से उतरना चाहिए। हम साड़े पाँच सौ रूपये तनख्वाह पाते हैं। जो गरीब हैं, भूखे हैं, नंगे हैं, लाचार हैं, थके हैं, माँदे हैं उनसे भी सरकार टैक्स लेकर हमको पगार देती है। पीड़ित व्यक्तियों का पैसा लेकर मैं भी गिलम गालीचे बसा रहा हूँ। मैं भी चैन की नींद लेकर आयुष्य बरबाद कर रहा हूँ। नहीं, नहीं.... अब यह हरगिज नहीं होगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

मनहर कहता हैः "साहब ! आप क्या कहते हैं ? क्या हो गया आपको ?"
"आज तूने बहुत बढ़िया कथा सुनायी।"
"साहब ! यह तो कहानी है।"
"नहीं....! यह सत्य घटना है अथवा सत्य को छूती हुई बात है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

सप्रू साहब पलंग से नीचे उतरे। भूमि पर एक सादी चद्दर बिछाकर उस पर निद्राधीन हुए।
दूसरे दिन सुबह सप्रू साहब उठे। अपनी डिप्टी कलेक्टर की पोस्ट का इस्तीफा लिख दिया। पत्नी को  माँ कहकर पैर छू लिये। बेटे से कहाः "तू भगवान का बेटा है। अगले जन्म में किसी का बेटा था। इस जन्म के बाद भी न जाने किसका बेटा होगा"
बेटा बड़ा हो और सुख दे यह मूर्खों की मान्यता है। सुख तो अपनी समझ से, अपनी तपस्या से होता है। बेटे बड़े हों और सुख दें ऐसी भावना से जो बेटों को पालते हैं उनको बुढ़ापे में दुःख के सिवा भी कुछ नहीं मिलता।

----------


## ravi chacha

"क्या इन हाड़ मांस के पुतलों से भगवान अनन्त गुने शक्तिशाली नहीं हैं ? जो मिट्टी के पुतलों में भरोसा रखता है और परमात्मा में भरोसा खोता है उसको तो रोना ही पड़ता है। मुझे बुढ़ापे में रोना पड़े उसके पहले ही मैं चेत गया। अब तू जान और तेरा काम जाने। पढ़ो, लिखो, जो तुम्हारा प्रारब्ध होगा वह मिलेगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

उस समय इटावा जिले में एक अंग्रेज कलेक्टर थे और तीन डिप्टी कलेक्टर थे। उन सबने सुना कि सप्रू साहब ने इस्तीफा दे दिया है और अपने बंगले के पास इमली के पेड़ के नीचे एक मात्र फटा कम्बल लेकर फकीरी वेश में बैठ गये हैं। कलेक्टर, डिप्टी कलेक्टर, सुपरिन्टेंडेंट पुलिस, कोतवाल आदि सब उनको समझाने आये। अंग्रेज कलेक्टर बोलाः
"अरे सप्रू ! तुम क्या करते हो ? फकीर का वेश बनाया है ?"
"हाँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

"मेमसा'ब का क्या होगा ? लड़के का क्या होगा ? अभी सरकार की नौकरी करो। पाँच घण्टे का फर्ज अदा करो, बाकी के समय में फकीरी करो। जब लड़का बड़ा हो जाय, मेमसा'ब बूढ़ी हो जाय, पेन्शन मिलने लगे तब पूरे फकीर बनना। हम भी तुम्हारे साथ फकीर बनेंगे। राम राम करेंगे। तुम्हारे जैसे अमलदार का इस्तीफा हम नहीं लेते।
"तुम लो चाहे न लो। मैं अब बन्दों की गुलामी छोड़कर मालिक की गुलामी करूँगा। तुमको रिझाने के बदले उसी को ही रिझाऊँगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

उन्होंने बहुत समझाया लेकिन सप्रू साहब दृढ़ रहे अपने निर्णय में। साथवाले डिप्टी कलेक्टर ने अंग्रेज से कहाः
"साहब ! कभी-कभी कुछ पुण्य की घड़ियाँ होती हैं तब बात लग जाती है और आदमी की जिन्दगी बदल जाती हैं। किसी पावन क्षण में एक लब्ज भी लग जाय तो जीवन करवट ले लेता है। अब इनकी राह बदल गई है। इनका मन काम में से मुड़कर राम की ओर चल पड़ा है। तुम्हारे हमारे समझाने से कुछ न होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरा भाई बाँदा जिले में तहसीलदार था। वह नदी के किनारे कहीं जा रहा था। नदी की उस हरियाली भूमि में एक साँप मेढक को पकड़े हुए था। मेंढक 'ट्रें.....ट्रें....ट्र  ं....' चिल्ला रहा था। उसका आक्रन्द सुनकर मेरा भाई घर आया और नौकरी से इस्तीफा दे दिया। बोलाः "हम लोग भी काल के मुँह में पड़े हैं। हमें भी काल ने पकड़ा ही है। संसार के दुःखों से कराह रहे है फिर भी हम अपने को तहसीलदार मानते हैं, वकील मानते हैं, डॉक्टर मानते हैं, इंजीनियर मानते हैं, सेठ-साहूकार मानते हैं। धिक्कार है ऐसे जीवन को !"

----------


## ravi chacha

"मेरा भाई तहसीलदार छोड़कर फकीर हो गया। अब पता नहीं कहाँ है, गंगा किनारे है कि जमुना किनारे है कि नर्मदा किनारे है. किसी भी किनारे हो लेकिन है मोक्ष के किनारे।"
सप्रू साहब को और भी उत्साह मिल गया। अंग्रेज साहब ने सप्रू साहब को बहुत समझाया।

----------


## ravi chacha

नासमझ लोग साधकों को समझाने का ठेका ले बैठते हैं। यह सोये हुए लोगों की दुनियाँ है। इसमें कोई कोई जागता है तो फिर उसे सुलाने की कोशिश करते हैं। लेकिन जिसको शब्द की चोट लग जाती है वह फिर नहीं सोता। सप्रू साहब सोये नहीं। जगने की यात्रा पर चलते रहे। इटावा  दक्षिण दिशा में यमुना के किनारे पर अपना डेरा डाला। हाथ में एक डण्डा रखते थे। मन लगता तो हरि का ध्यान स्मरण करते। नहीं तो डण्डे से खटक खटक करते थे। अतः लोग उनको खटखटा बाबा कहने लगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

दस बजे के करीब वे झोली लेकर भिक्षा लेने शहर में जाते थे। पब्लिक उनको पहचानती तो थी ही। सभी चाहते थे कि वे आज हमारे द्वार पर आयें। झोली में रोटी लेते थे और उस झोली को यमुना जी में डुबाते थे। तदनन्तर उस झोली को एक इमली की डाली पर लटका देते थे। चार बजे तक झोली लटकती रहती थी। फिर कुछ स्वयं खाते और बाकी बन्दरों को खिला देते थे। फटी कमली के सिवा कोई वस्त्र पास नहीं रखते थे। इस प्रकार इटावा के उस डिप्टी कलेक्टर ने इटावा में ही बारह साल घोर तपस्या की।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार इन खटखटा बाबा ने भण्डारा किया। घी की कमी पड़ गई। कड़ाही चढ़ी हुई थी। शहर दूर था। बाबा ने एक चेले से कहा कि दो कलसा यमुनाजल लाकर कड़ाही में छोड़ दो। वैसा ही किया गया। यमुना का जल घी बन गया। पूड़ी तली गई।

----------


## ravi chacha

यमुनाजी के बहाव में पद्मासन में बैठे हुए कोई सिद्ध जा रहे थे। उन्होंने कहाः "अरे खटखटा ! जरा पानी तो पिला दे !" खटखटा बाबा कमण्डल में पानी लेकर यमुनाजी में पानी पर चलते चलते गये और सिद्ध को पानी पिलाया। तब सिद्ध ने कहाः "मैं भी सिद्ध और तू भी सिद्ध हो गये।"

----------


## ravi chacha

खटखटा बाबा की समाधि पर अब अनेक इमारतें बन गयी हैं। समाधि का मन्दिर और विद्यापीठ की इमारत दर्शनीय है। सहस्रों प्राचीन पुस्तकों का अपूर्व संग्रह किया गया है। साल में एक बार मेला लगता है। भारत के विद्वानों, योगियों और पण्डितों को निमंत्रण देकर बुलाया जाता है। खूब व्याख्यान होते हैं। खटखटा बाबा की समाधि इटावा का तीर्थस्थान है। इटावा जिले का बच्चा बच्चा खटखटा बाबा के नाम से परिचित है।

----------


## ravi chacha

कहाँ तो अपने बंगले पर आराम और विलास.... और कहाँ कठोरता भरी फकीरी ! जिनके खून पसीने के पैसों से ऐशोआराम कर रहे हैं उनका बदला चुकाने का अवसर आ जाय उससे पहले ही चेत जायें तो अच्छा है।
जो शरीर का चैन और आराम चाहते हैं, शरीर का सुख और सुविधा चाहते हैं, ऐसे ही विलास में जीवन पूरा कर देते हैं वे साँप के मुँह में मेंढक जैसे हैं। काल के मुँह में पड़ा हुआ जीव शरीर के चैन और आराम की फिक्र करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

लेकिन सच्चे साधक, सच्चे जिज्ञासु इस बात की फिक्र करते हैं कि आयु बीत रही है। जीवन नष्ट हो रहा है। देखते ही देखते दादा मरा.... दादी मरी.... चाचा मरा.... फूफी मरी... सब मरने वाला यहाँ हैं। काल-कराल किसी को छोड़ता नहीं। अनेक रूप लेकर, अनेक निमत्त बनाकर काल प्राणी मात्र को अपने पाश में बाँधकर मौत की खाई में ले जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा विक्रमादित्य प्रजा का खूब ख्याल रखते थे। वेश बदलकर नगरचर्चा सुनने निकलते थे ताकि राज्य में क्या हो रहा है इसका पता चले।
जिसको जो पद है, जो सत्ता है उस पद और सत्ता का ठीक उपयोग नहीं है कि उसके द्वारा बहुजन हिताय प्रवृत्ति हो। वह राजा ऐसा मानता था कि जो राजा प्रजा के दुःख पर दृष्टि नहीं

----------


## ravi chacha

डालता, प्रजा के दुःख मिटाने की चिन्ता नहीं करता, केवल वाहवाही और ऐशोआराम के लिए राज्य करता है, वह राजा नरक का अधिकारी होता है।
एक बार विक्रमादित्य ने देखा कि सामने से रीछ आ रहा है। आते-आते लोटने पोटने लगा। बड़ी विचित्रता थी उसके लोटने-पोटने में। यह कोई साधारण रीछ मालूम नहीं होता था। राजा कुछ सोचे इतने में वह रीछ एक सुन्दरी षोडश वर्षीया आकर्षक युवती बन गयी। राजा आश्चर्यचकित होकर देखता रह गया। युवती नयनलुभावन चाल ढाल से चलती हुई किसी पनघट पर जा बैठी। इतने में दो सिपाही वहाँ से गुजरे। उनको तिरछी नजर से निहारती, घायल करती हुई वह बोलीः "क्यों जी ! आपके पास कुछ खाने-पीने का है क्या ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"खाने को हमारे पास अभी नहीं है लेकिन तुम्हारे जैसी सुन्दरी को इस एकान्त में भूख लगी है तो हम लाये बिना रह भी कैसे सकते हैं ?"
एक तो युवान ललना का नेत्र-कटाक्ष और दूसरा वाणी का लालित्य ! सिपाही घायल हो गये। दोनों भाई थे। कुछ कारणवश नौकरी से छुट्टी लेकर अपने गाँव  जा रहे थे। बड़ा भाई बोलाः
"आप बैठिये। मैं नगर से खाने पीने को लाता हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

वह नगर में गया और छोटा भाई वहाँ रहा। वह सुन्दरी छोटे से बोलती हैः "तुम मेरे साथ भाग चलो।"
"देवी ! तुमने मेरे बड़े भाई से मीठी बातें की है, मेरे भाई से नजर मिलायी है अतः तुम मेरी भाभी हुई । भाभी तो माता के समान होती है। ऐसी बात मत करो।"

----------


## ravi chacha

बेवकूफ कहीं का ! तेरे भाई की उम्र कितनी है ? उस बूढ़े के बाल सफेद हैं....।"
"वे होंगे 48-50 के।"
"और तेरी उम्र कितनी है ?"
"मेरी उम्र तीस वर्ष की।"
"और मेरी उम्र ?"
"वह तो मैं नहीं जानता।"
"फिर भी....?"
"होगी सोलह-सत्रह साल।"

----------


## ravi chacha

"मैं सोलह साल की.... 50 वर्ष के बूढ़े के साथ शादी करूँगी कि तेरे जैसे जवान के साथ....?"
वह निरूत्तर हो गया।
"कुछ भी लेकिन तुम तो मेरी भाभी हो।"
"बेवकूफ कहीं का ! मेरा कहना मान। भाग चल मेरे साथ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

"नहीं... मैं भारत के धर्मग्रन्थों से परिचित हूँ। बड़े भाई के साथ जिसने औरत के भाव से निगाह डाल दी वह मेरी भाभी है..... माता के समान है।"
इतने में उस सुन्दरी ने अपनी आकर्षक साड़ी को इधर उधर से चीर डाला। कपड़े अस्त-व्यस्त कर लिये। बाल बिखेर दिये। बड़ा भाई मिठाई  की पुड़िया लेकर आया।
"लो खाओ।"
"डाल दो कुँए में और तुम भी डूब मरो। मिठाई खिलाने आये। मुँह तो देखो ?"
"अरे कमललोचनी ! क्या हुआ तेरे को ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"पूछो अपने भाई से ! तुम चले गये तो वह मुझसे अनुचित व्यवहार करने लगा.....।" ऐसा कहकर वह रोने लगी। बड़ा भाई छोटे पर आग बबूला हो गयाः
"क्यों बे ! इतनी बदतमीजी ? तू मुझे जानता नहीं ?"
"भाई साब ! यह झूठ बोल रही है।"
"आया बड़े सच्चे का बेटा ! कमबख्त कहीं का।" लगा दिया तमाचा।

----------


## ravi chacha

काम हमेशा अंधा होता है। काम को विकृत कर दो तो क्रोध का रूप ले लेगा। लेकिन काम को राम में बदल दो तो मोक्ष का रूप ले लेगा।
बड़ा भाई क्रुद्ध हो गया। कुछ का कुछ बड़बड़ाने लगा। स्त्री के आगे अपमान होता है तो ज्यादा चुभता है। थोड़ी शक्ति होती है तो भी ज्यादा उछल कूद मचाती है। यह माया ऐसी ही है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह सब व्यवहार में आप लोग भी अनुभव कर सकते हैं। जब बाजार से गुजरें और कोई मजाक कर दे या जरा सा अपमान कर दे तो इतना दुःख न होगा। जब मेमसा'ब साथ में हो फिर देखो। आपका रंग निराला होगा। अपने ढंग से स्कूटर पर जा रहे हो तो रंग एक होगा लेकिन पीछे माया बैठी है तो दिमाग में उसकी हवा भी साथ में होगी। इस माया से बचते रहना। वह अहं ले आती है, झगड़े ले आती है। लेकिन उसमें अगर मालिक को देखा, उसको भी मालिक के रास्ते लगा दिया तो वह तुम्हारा कल्याण कर सकती है और तुम उसका कल्याण कर सकती हो। नहीं तो ? तुम अकेले

----------


## ravi chacha

देवदर्शन के लिये जाते हो, आश्रम में अकेले सत्संग सुनते हो, अपने ढंग से मस्ती लूटते हो, लेकिन श्रीमती जी साथ में होती है और पास-पास में बैठे हो तो जब कोई बढ़िया बात सत्संग में आती है तब भीतर डूबने के बदले श्रीमती जी की तरफ ध्यान जाता है और इशारे से बताते हो कि कैसी बढ़िया बात है !

----------


## ravi chacha

कई अनजान लोग मुझसे कहते हैं कि आप आदमियों को और महिलाओं को अलग-अलग क्यों बैठाते हैं ? मैं बोलता हूँ- "भाई ! हम ऐसे ही हैं।" हर एक को क्या बोलें ? सही बात यह है कि पुरूष का चुम्बकत्व स्त्रियों पर प्रभाव डालता है और स्त्रियों का चुम्बकत्व पुरूषों पर प्रभाव डालता है। इसीलिए अपने जीवन को महान् बनाने वाले व्यक्ति साधनमार्ग में जितना हो सके, एक दूसरे के कल्याण के लिए एक दूसरे के शरीर से बचते हैं। इस प्रकार कल्याण शीघ्र होता है। ऐसा महापुरूषों का कहना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

तो उस बड़े भाई ने निकाली तलवार। छोटा भाई थोड़ा मर्यादावाला था लेकिन था तो कलयुगी ही। उसने भी म्यान से तलवार निकाली और दोनों ने एक दूसरे को खत्म कर दिया।
राजा विक्रमादित्य दूर बैठे सब देख रहे हैं कि वाह रे रीछ में से बनी हुए नारी ! वह महिला थोड़ी आगे चली फिर से जमीन पर लोटपोट हुई। लोटते लोटते सर्पिणी बन गई। राजा को आश्चर्य हुआ।
सर्पिणी चलती-चलती नदी की ओर जाने लगी। नदी में एक बड़ी नाव में तीन सौ आदमी आ रहे थे। सर्पिणी पानी को काटते हुए नदी में चली और नाव में जा गिरी। सब यात्री घबरा गये और एक तरफ हो गये। नाव उल्टी हो गई। तीन सौ आदमी डूब गये।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह सर्पिणी नदी से बाहर आयी और एक ज्योतिषी का रूप ले लिया। गले में रूद्राक्ष की माला, ललाट में तिलक, बगल में पोथी। प्राचीन काल का ज्योतिषी टप-टप आगे जा रहा है। विक्रमादित्य ने पैर पकड़ लिये।
"भगवन् ! आप कौन हैं ? सच बताओ।"
"क्या मतलब ?"
"यह दास आपको तभी से देख रहा है जब आप रीछ बनकर आ रहे थे। फिर सुन्दरी बने, फिर सर्पिणी बने। अभी आप इस रूप में हैं। अभी तक मुझे पता नहीं चला कि आप कौन है ?"
"मैं काल कराल हूँ।"
"आप ऐसा क्यों करते हैं ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"जिस समय जिसकी जिस निमित्त में मृत्यु निर्मित हुई है उसको उस निमित्त से मैं मार देता हूँ। बहाने अलग-अलग हो जाते हैं.... जैसे नाव डूब गई, लेकिन व्यवस्था मेरी ही होती है। किन व्यक्तियों को कब मारना है, मुझे पता है। ईश्वर ने मुझे यह काम सौंपा है और योग्यता भी दी है।"
"तो बताने की कृपा करो कि मेरी मौत कब होगी ?" विक्रमादित्य ने पूछा।

----------


## ravi chacha

"यह बताने की सरकार की आज्ञा नहीं है। तुम अभी बहुत दिनों तक जीवित रहोगे। तुम्हारे द्वारा ईश्वर अनेकों परोपकार के काम करायेंगे। तुम भी ईश्वराधीन और मैं भी ईश्वराधीन। अब जाओ।"
"फिर भी इतना तो बतला दीजिये कि मेरी मौत कैसे होगी ?"
"कोठे पर से गिरकर। जिस दिन तुम रपट पड़ोगे, समझ लेना कि बस मौत आ गयी।"
"अब आप किसकी घात में हैं ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"तुम्हारे अधिकार से बाहर का प्रश्न है।"
"प्रभु ! कृपा करके बताओ कि आपने रीछ बनकर क्या किया था ?"
"एक आदमी पेड़ पर चढ़ा लकड़ी काट रहा था। उसको पेड़ पर से गिराने के लिए मैं रीछ बन गया था और पेड़ पर चढ़ गया था, उसे गिराकर मारा था।"
"आप विविध प्रकार के रूप क्यों बनाते हैं।"
"जिसकी मौत जिस रूप से लिखी होती है, उसे मैं उसी बहाने से मारता हूँ।"
"हे देव ! क्या कोई आपके कराल हाथ से बचा भी है ?"
"हाँ....।"

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई कोई जोगी बच गये, पारब्रह्म की ओट।
चक्की चलती काल की, पड़ी सभी पर चोट।।
ऐसे कोई विरले बच जाते हैं बाकी सब शिकार हो जाते हैं।"
"क्या करने से मौत नहीं आती ?"
"परमात्मा की शरणागति से।"
अच्छे काम करवाता ईश्वर है और आदमी की खोपड़ी में भूत घुस जाता है कि मैंने किया। मैंने मिल सँभाली..... मैंने मंदिर सँभाला... मैंने आश्रम सँभाला.... मैंने मठ सँभाला... मैंने समिति सँभाली.... मैंने इतना इतना काम किया।

----------


## ravi chacha

अरे भाई ! तू अपने प्राण तो सँभालकर दिखा उसकी कृपा के बिना ? जिस व्यक्ति को अहं आ जाता है, काल का जोर उस पर चलता है।
"हे विक्रम ! जो अपने को अकर्त्तापद में स्थित करता है, जो परमात्मा की लीला में सहमत होता है, परमात्मा जो करता है वह होने देता है उस पर मेरा जोर नहीं चलता है। बाकी के जीवों का मैं भक्षण कर जाता हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

जब मौत आती है तब किसी का वश नहीं चलता और जब तक नहीं आती है तब तक मारने का वश भी किसी का नहीं चलता।
मौत से डरना या चिरंजीवी होने के लिए बचाव करना, टिकड़ियाँ खाना...... टॉनिक लेना.... इससे काम नहीं बनेगा। मौत को याद रखकर मौत से पार होने की तजवीज में जो रहता है उसके लिए फिर मौत नहीं होती।

----------


## ravi chacha

इन कथाओं से, घटनाओं से हमें जगना है। विक्रमादित्य का विवेक तो जग गया, उसका तो काम हो गया। भरथरी का विवेक भी जग गया। बात अब हमारी है कि हम इतनी-इतनी कथाएँ सुनते हैं.... शायद हमारा भी खटका जग जाय..... ऐसी घड़ियाँ आ जाय कि हमें भी कोई कहानी चोट पहुँचा दे। ऐसा क्षण आ जाय कि कोई किस्सा, कोई कहानी, कोई घटना हमारे जीवन की घटना को बदल दे। ॐ......ॐ.......ॐ.........ॐ.......

----------


## ravi chacha

बुद्ध ने देखा रोगी आदमी...... कोई आदमी मरा जा रहा था। घटना घट गई..... चल पड़े बुद्धत्व के रास्ते और भगवान बुद्ध हो गये। डिप्टी कलेक्टर ने कहानी सुनते-सुनते सब दे मारा। कम्बल लेकर फकीर हो गये।
ऐसे ही सिंध देश में पारूमल नाम का सिपाही था। वायसराय के आगमन के बन्दोबस्त में था। दो दिने से बेचारे को चैन की नींद नहीं और बैठकर कहीं भोजन नहीं खाया था। तीसरे दिन उसे छुट्टी मिली घर आने की। भोजन करने बैठा। एक ग्रास खाया, दूसरा हाथ में था..... इतने में साहब का आदमी आकर बोलाः

----------


## ravi chacha

"डी.एस.पी. सा'ब बुलाते हैं।"
पारूमल को लगा कि अरे ! बन्दों की इतनी-इतनी खिदमत करते हैं फिर भी जिस रोटी के लिए वर्दी पहनते हैं, घरबार छोड़कर डयूटी पर जाते हैं, उस रोटी को खाने की भी फुरसत नहीं देते ? बन्दों की गुलामी का आखिर यही नतीजा ? उसने अपनी वर्दी और तमंचा बगल में लिया। धोती फाड़ी और दो टुकड़े कर दिये। एक टुकड़ा पहन लिया और दूसरा कन्धे पर ओढ़ लिया। वर्दी के कपड़े जाकर साहब के आगे दे मारे। बोलाः "यह तुम्हारी डयूटी और यह तुम्हारी वर्दी तुम्हीं सँभालो।"

----------


## ravi chacha

"साहब बोलाः "हम तुम्हें प्रमोशन देना चाहते थे। यह तुम क्या कर रहे हो ?"
"साहब ! तुम्हारा प्रमोशन तो तुम्हारा दिया हुआ ही होगा। आखिर तो तुम्हारे नीचे ही रहेंगे। तुम भी किसी के नीचे और वह भी किसी के नीचे है। उन सबके ऊपर मौत। मौत के भी ऊपर है उसी मालिक की गुलामी अब करूँगा।"
साहब ने खूब समझाया लेकिन......

----------


## ravi chacha

राही रूक नहीं सकते.......
जिसको सच्चे हृदय से लगन लग जाती है, चोट लग जाती है फिर वे नही रूकते। समझाने वाले समझाते रहो।
पारूमल चल पड़े। उनकी पत्नी मायके थी। गये वहाँ। ससुर जी दातुन कर रहे थे। देखा कि सूबेदार साहब पारूमल और यह भिखारी का वेश ? फकीर का वेश ? चिढ़ गये। पारूमल ने पूछाः "गंगा कहाँ है ?" पत्नी का नाम गंगा था।

----------


## ravi chacha

"अब जा, तेरे जैसे लूखे को थोड़े ही गंगा दूँगा।"
"मैं गंगा को लेने नहीं आया हूँ, गंगा माता कहने को आया हूँ। मुझे दर्शन करा दो।"
"जा.......जा.......दर्शन परशन.....।"
"अच्छा हुआ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

भलुं थयुं भांगी जंजाळ सुखे भजीशुं श्रीगोपाळ।।
पारूमल वापस आ गये। अपने घर में कमरा बन्द करके बैठ गये। जब जरूरी कुदरती हाजत होती थी तब उठते थे, बाकी बैठे रहते। परमात्मा से प्रार्थना करतेः
"हे प्रभु ! मैं कुछ नहीं जानता हूँ। लेकिन मुझे तुझको पाना है यह तू जानता है। मैं जैसा हूँ, अब तेरा हूँ। तू ही राह दिखा। तू ही मेरा राहबर हो जा। तू ही मेरा पथप्रदर्शक हो जा...... तू ही मेरा दाता.... तू ही मेरा स्वामी.....। प्रभु..... प्रभु......प्रभु !"

----------


## ravi chacha

भलुं थयुं भांगी जंजाळ सुखे भजीशुं श्रीगोपाळ।।
पारूमल वापस आ गये। अपने घर में कमरा बन्द करके बैठ गये। जब जरूरी कुदरती हाजत होती थी तब उठते थे, बाकी बैठे रहते। परमात्मा से प्रार्थना करतेः
"हे प्रभु ! मैं कुछ नहीं जानता हूँ। लेकिन मुझे तुझको पाना है यह तू जानता है। मैं जैसा हूँ, अब तेरा हूँ। तू ही राह दिखा। तू ही मेरा राहबर हो जा। तू ही मेरा पथप्रदर्शक हो जा...... तू ही मेरा दाता.... तू ही मेरा स्वामी.....। प्रभु..... प्रभु......प्रभु !"

----------


## ravi chacha

पारूमल कभी रोता, कभी हँसता, कभी सुन्न मुन्न हो जाता। कभी ध्यानस्थ रहता। आठ दिन तक कमरे में बन्द रहा। कुछ साधना की। एकाध कड़ी उसके हाथ लग गई। अनजाने में शिवनेत्र खुल गया। सामर्थ्य का केन्द्र सक्रिय हो गया।
पारूमल ने सोचा कि घरवालों से छुट्टी लूँगा तो देंगे नहीं। कोई कहेगा तू मेरा बेटा है, कोई कहेगा मेरा भाई है, कोई कहेगा मेरा काका है, कोई कहेगा मेरा मामा है। ये सब रोयेंगे, चीखेंगे। अब इनकी ममता को भी जरा आजमाकर देखें।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनके कुटुम्ब का जवाहरात का धन्धा था। हीरे जवाहरात जड़ित सुहावने सुन्दर अलंकार आभूषण बनाकर शो केस में रखते थे बेचने के लिए। कई सुनार उनके यहाँ काम करते थे। बड़ी पेढ़ी थी। पारूमल जवाहरात लेकर हमाम दस्ते  में डालकर कूटने लगा। गहनों पर दस्ते के एक धक्के से भाई का भाईपना टूट गया, चाचा का चाचापना चूर हो गया, मामा का मामापना मिटने लगा, भतीजे का भतीजापन भाग गया। संसारी सम्बन्धों में हमाम-दस्ते का एक प्रहार सहने की ताकत नहीं है। गहनों पर दो प्रहार किये तो सब अपने पराये हो गये। कोई कुछ बोले कोई कुछ बोले लेकिन पारूमल ने पाँच दस दे मारे। सब गुड़ गोबर कर दिया गहनों का। काका डाँटने लगाः

----------


## ravi chacha

"हमारा ऑर्डर का माल थाष इज्जत का सवाल है। पिछले 150 साल की पेढ़ी का नाम खराब कर दिया। तूने सब बरबाद कर दिया। आठ दिन से नौकरी छोड़कर बाबा बन कर बैठा है और हमारे ऊपर मर्ज होकर बैठा है।"
आज तक तो बोलते थे पारूमल..... पारूमल.... लेकिन आठ दिन से नौकरी गई तो पारूमल तुम्हें बोझीला लगता है ?
संसार का सम्बन्ध यही है। तुम लोग आजमाना मत लेकिन भीतर से समझना जरूर। ॐ....ॐ.....ॐ....

----------


## ravi chacha

सुर नर मुनि सब यह रीति।
स्वारथ लागि करहिं सब प्रीति।।
स्त्री में रूप लावण्य है, सौन्दर्य है तब तक वह पति के लिए प्यारी है। पति में शक्ति है और कमाता है तब तक स्त्री के लिए पति प्यारा है। पुत्र में भावि सुख की आकांक्षा है इसलिए पुत्र प्यारा लगता है। पिता पालता-पोसता है, बाद में पिता की संपत्ति मिलेगी इसलिए पिता प्यारा लगता है। ये सब रिश्ते-नाते एक दूसरे को शोषते हैं। जिसको परमात्मा प्यारा लगता है वह सचमुच प्यारा हो जाता है, बाकी के लोग ठोकर मारकर खाते हैं। ॐ.....ॐ......ॐ......

----------


## ravi chacha

हमाम दस्ते के थोड़े धक्के लगे तो सारे सम्बन्ध गिर पड़े। लोग कुछ का कुछ बोलने लगे। पारूमल तो भीतर से जगे हुए थे। सँभलकर देख लेते थे कि किसका कितना प्रेम है। सारा प्रेम पूरा हो गया। संसार के प्रेम को आजमाकर देखो तो आपको लगेगा कि हमारे जैसा कोई बेवकूफ नहीं। आपका सूर्य जब तक चमकता होगा तब तक सब आपके इर्द गिर्द होंगे। आप चुनाव में जीत गये और किसी पोस्ट पर पहुँच गये तो पराये लोग भी अपने हो जायेंगे। लेकिन चुनाव या नौकरी से इधर-उधर हुए तो देख लो संसारियों के रंग !

----------


## ravi chacha

इसीलिए परमात्मा पर भरोसा रखने के बजाय जो संसार के सम्बन्धों पर भरोसा रखता है वह आखिर में बुरी तरह ठुकराया जाता है। अपने अन्तर्यामी प्रभु के ऊपर भरोसा रखना चाहिए, उस प्रभु की खोज करनी चाहिए। वह खोज छोड़कर यदि संसार के सुखों की खोज की तो तुम्हें अन्त में अवश्य पछताना पड़ेगा।
पाँच दस हमाम दस्ते लगाकर पारूमल ने तो सारे सम्बन्धों का पोल खोल दिया। अब आसाराम यह आशा करते हैं कि तुम बिना हमाम दस्ता लगाये सम्बन्धों का पोल जान लो ऐसे दिन कब आयेंगे ?

----------


## ravi chacha

पत्नी कहती हैं- "मैं आपकी हूँ" बच्चे कहते हैं- "हमारे पप्पा।" नौकर कहते हैं- "साहब.....।" लेकिन कब तक ?
साहेब तेरी साहेबी घट घट रही समाय।
जैसी मेंहदी बीच में लाली रही छुपाय।।
मेंहदी हरी दिखती है लेकिन उसमें लाली छुपी है। ऐसे यह देह नश्वर है लेकिन उसमें शाश्वत चेतना छपी है। उस चेतना का जो दीदार कर लेता है उसने सब कुछ कर लिया। उसका जो अनादर कर देता है, मानो उसने अपने जीवन का अनादर कर लिया। अपने आपका वह दुश्मन हो गया।
धन कमा-कमाकर कितना कमाओगे ? लाख.... दो लाख....दस लाख.... पचास लाख..... करोड़.... दस करोड़..... पचास करोड़.... हजार करोड़.... लेकिन आखिर क्या ? खाना दो रोटी और उसी शरीर को श्मशान में जला देना है। कबीर जी ने ठीक कहा हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

सांई ते इतना मांगू जो नव कोटि सुख समाय।
मैं भी भूखा ना रहूँ साधू भी भूखा न जाय।।
इतना धन है तो काफी है। बाकी का समय बचाकर बन्दगी कर ली जाय। एकान्त में कभी रहा जाय। कभी अनुष्ठान किया जाय।
गुरूपूनम से चतुर्मास का प्रारम्भ होता है। साधना का कोष भरने के लिय चार महीने हैं। आठ महीने तो तिजोरी का कोष भरने और सँभालने के हैं और चतुर्मास के चार महीने योग साधना, भक्ति, ज्ञान को बढ़ाने के लिए हैं। आठ महीने वाल ऐहिक कोष यहीं पड़ा रह जायगा लेकिन यह चार महीनों वाला आध्यात्मिक कोष तुम्हें भी निहाल कर देगा और तुम्हारे द्वारा कइयों को निहाल करेगा फिर भी खूटेगा नहीं। ऐसा कोष भरने का प्रारंभिक दिन है गुरूपूर्णिमा।

----------


## ravi chacha

पारूमल ने देखा कि सब ऐसा ही है। एक बूढ़े ने कहाः "तेरा दिमाग तो खराब नहीं हुआ है ! ऐसा क्यों किया ?"
"खराब दिमागवालों के बीच में जब किसी का दिमाग खुलता है तो उनको लगता है कि इसका दिमाग खराब हो गया। यह दुनियाँ पागलखाना है। पागलों के बीच में कोई अक्लवाला मिलता है तो सब पागल उसे पागल ही कहते हैं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

"मतलब क्या ? तू अक्लवाला है तो ये जेवर तोड़े क्यों ?"
"मैंने तोड़े नहीं। मैंने कुछ किया नहीं। मैंने होने दिया। वह विधाता की मर्जी थी। और जेवर तो वैसे के वैसे पड़े हैं।"
जाकर देखा तो हमाम दस्ते में जो चूर – चूर हुए जेवर थे वे हैं नहीं और सब के सब शोकेस में यथावत् पड़े हैं। नाहक का टोला हो गया और लड़ रहे हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

"पारूमल ! ये कैसे बनाये तुमने ?"
"हमने तो नहीं बनाया लेकिन एक पानी की बूँद से जो राजा, महाराजा, सम्राट बना सकता है वह टूटे हुए गहनों को जैसे थे वैसे कर  दे इसमें क्या आश्चर्य है ? ईश्वर ने ही मेरे मोह को तोड़ने के लिए मेरे द्वारा करवाया। मैं अगर करने बैठता, जेवर कूटने और फिर ठीक करने बैठता तो मैं क्या मेरा बाप भी नहीं कर सकता। लेकिन मैं अनजाने में हट गया तो उसी की लीला हो गयी।"
फिर तो लोग वाह-वाह करने लगे कि अरे भाई ! तू तो बड़ा अच्छा आदमी है..... यह है.... वह है....।

----------


## ravi chacha

"पारूमल ! ये कैसे बनाये तुमने ?"
"हमने तो नहीं बनाया लेकिन एक पानी की बूँद से जो राजा, महाराजा, सम्राट बना सकता है वह टूटे हुए गहनों को जैसे थे वैसे कर  दे इसमें क्या आश्चर्य है ? ईश्वर ने ही मेरे मोह को तोड़ने के लिए मेरे द्वारा करवाया। मैं अगर करने बैठता, जेवर कूटने और फिर ठीक करने बैठता तो मैं क्या मेरा बाप भी नहीं कर सकता। लेकिन मैं अनजाने में हट गया तो उसी की लीला हो गयी।"
फिर तो लोग वाह-वाह करने लगे कि अरे भाई ! तू तो बड़ा अच्छा आदमी है..... यह है.... वह है....।

----------


## ravi chacha

"जान लिया.... जान लिया। अपने ही पास रखो ये खुशामद भरे वचन। " कहकर पारूमल चले गये एकान्त में।
एकान्त में आदमी की शक्तियों का विकास होता है। एकान्त में खतरा भी होता है। अगर साधक में प्रमाद आलस्य आ जाय, वह सो जाये, कुविचार आ जाये। जिस साधक ने सदगुरू से मंत्र प्राप्त किया है उसको एकान्त में कुविचार नहीं घेरेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

पारूमल चले गये हिमालय की झाड़ियों में। काफी दिनों के बाद उनकी धारणा-ध्यान-समाधि में पुष्टि होती गई। जीवत्व हटता गया और शिवत्व प्रकट होता गया। प्राणी मात्र में समभाव, असंगता, सहजता, सरलता, निर्मलता, विषयलोलुप-रहितता, निश्चिंतता और सहज स्वभाव में परमात्म दृष्टि इत्यादि सदगुणों का सामर्थ्य, सत्ता का सामर्थ्य इनके जीवन में आ गया। रूपयों का सामर्थ्य, सत्ता का सामर्थ्य गिने-गिनाये स्थानों में प्रभाव डालता है लेकिन साधना का सामर्थ्य जिसके पास है वह कहीं भी चला जाये, वह सामर्थ्य काम आता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वकील का सामर्थ्य वकालत की जगह पर, डाक्टर का सामर्थ्य प्रेक्टिस की जगह पर, राजा का सामर्थ्य राजगद्दी पर लेकिन साधना का सामर्थ्य सब जगह काम आता है। जिसके पास साधना का खजाना है वह इधर जाय, उधर जाय, परदेश जाय, अतल में जाए, वितल में जाय, रसातल जाय, पाताल जाय, भुःलोक जाय, भुवःलोक जाय, महःलोक जाय, तप लोक जाय, जनलोक जाय, जनलोक जाय, स्वर्गलोक जाय, उसकी साधना का प्रभाव सब जगह उसका बेड़ा पार कर देगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम यह संकल्प करो कि ये जो चतुर्मास शुरू  हो रहे हैं उसमें हम साधना का खजाना बनायेंगे। कुछ अपनी पूँजी बनायेंगे। यहाँ के रूपये तुम्हारी पूँजी नहीं है, तुम्हारे शरीर की पूँजी है। लेकिन साधना तुम्हारी पूँजी होगी। कोई अनुष्ठान का नियम ले लो, चतुर्मास में एक टाइम  भोजन और एकांतवास का नियम ले लो। योगवाशिष्ठ महारामायण के पारायण करने का नियम ले लो अथवा 'ईश्वर की ओर' पुस्तक कुछ दफा पढ़ने या उसकी केसेट सुनने का नियम ले लो। इस प्रकार अपने सामर्थ्य के अनुसार कुछ न कुछ साधन भजन का नियम ले लेना।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो घड़ियाँ बीत गईं वे बीत गईं, वापस नहीं आयेंगी। जो साधन भजन कर लिया सो कर लिया, वही तुम्हारा असली धन है। रूपया-पैसा, पद-सत्ता, पत्नी परिवार वास्तव में तुम्हारे नहीं हैं। साधन भजन करके, अपनी बुद्धि को शुद्ध करके जितनी आध्यात्मिक प्रगति कर ली वही तुम्हारा धन है। तुम्हारे इस खजाने को चोर लूट नहीं सकते, डाकू डाका नहीं डाल सकते, सरकार उस पर टैक्स नहीं लगा सकती, मौत छीन नहीं सकती। मौत आती है, सब छीन लेती है। तुम्हारा शरीर भी छीना जाता है लेकिन तुम्हारे साधन भजन की तपस्या, मौत के बाप की ताकत नहीं जो छीन सके। ऐसे अखूट धन का कोष भरने के दिन चतुर्मास के दिन हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैत्री, क्षमा, मुदिता, सहजता, स्वाभाविकता, प्राणीमात्र में मित्रभाव, जीवमात्र के कल्याण की भावना, ये सारे सदगुणों के खजाने होने लगे। बड़े छोटे सब इकट्ठे हुए। संत का स्वभाव है देना। आश्रम आदि तो कुछ था नहीं। एक दुकान पर खड़े रहे और दुकान से मुट्ठियाँ भरकर रेवड़ियाँ बच्चों में बाँटी। बच्चों के झुण्ड के झुण्ड हो गये। हररोज ऐसा सिलसिला जारी रहा। जिस दुकान पर खड़े रहते वहीं से प्रसाद उठाते। दुकानदार लोग भी अपना धनभाग्य समझकर प्रसाद तैयार रखने लगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

समाज में हमेशा दैवी और आसुरी प्रकृति के लोग हुआ करते हैं। दैवी संपदा के सात्त्विक लोग कम संख्या में होते हैं और आसुरी संपदा के लोगों की संख्या ज्यादा होती है। लेकिन अन्त में विजय तो दैवी संपदावाले लोगों की ही होती है। पांडव पाँच हैं, कौरव सौ है, प्रभाव कौरवों का होता है, पाँडव पिछड़े से लगते हैं लेकिन अन्त में विजय पांडवों की होती है।
ऐसे ही आपके जीवन में विघ्न बाधाएँ आती हैं। मुझे पता है, मैं जानता हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

"साँई ! हमने तो आपसे कहा नहीं। आपको कैसे पता चला ?"
ऐसा कोई भगवान का प्यारा साधक है ही नहीं जिसके जीवन में विघ्न-बाधाएँ नहीं हैं। .....और जिसके जीवन में विघ्न-बाधाएँ नहीं है तो वह साधक किस बात का ? विघ्न-बाधाएँ होना तुम्हारे साधकपने की निशानी है, संसार से निराले मार्ग पर जाने वालों की निशानी है। सोते हुए जिन्दगी बिताने वालों के जीवन से आपका मेल नहीं होगा। ऐसा नहीं कि आप उनसे मेल नहीं करते लेकिन वे लोग आपको देखकर चिढ़ेंगे। हमारे एकमात्र भाई थे। बड़ा प्यार करते थे लेकिन जब हमको ईश्वर का रंग लगा तो वे चिढ़कर बोलते थेः "सुधर जा..... सुधर जा.... सुधर जा.....।" लेकिन अब कबीरो बिगड़ गयो रे.....

----------


## ravi chacha

सुनो मेरे भाइयो ! सुनो मेरे मितवा
कबीरो बिगड़ गयो रे....
दही संग दूध बिगड़यो मक्खन रूप भयो रे,
कबीरो बिगड़ गयो रे....
पारस संग भाई ! लोहा बिगड़यो
कंचन रूप भयो रे...... कबीरो बिगड़ गयो रे......
संतन संग दास कबीरो बिगड़यो
संत कबीर भयो रे.... कबीरो बिगड़ गयो रे....

----------


## ravi chacha

आप अगर अकेले किसी जीवन्मुक्त महापुरूष के पास जाते हैं तो जीवन्मुक्त महापुरूष की मुलाकात व्यर्थ नहीं जायेगी। उनकी नूरानी निगाह, वाणी और वातावरण आपके दिल में परिवर्तन कर देगा। आपको लग जायेगा भक्ति का रंग। जब आपको राम का रस मिल गया तो पहले पत्नी के साथ कामरस में सहयोग देते थे उस स्वभाव में परिवर्तन आ जायगा। पत्नी कहेगी कि आप बिगड़ गये। वह रोना चालू कर देगी। वह सोचेगी कि आप इतने दिन अच्छे थे लेकिन बाबा के पास जाकर बिगड़ गये।

----------


## ravi chacha

पत्नी अगर ईश्वर की राह पर चलने लगी तो पति भी यही सोचेगा। अगर पति और पत्नी दोनों चल पड़े साधना के मार्ग पर तो जो लोग आपके ऊपर हुक्म चलाकर, आपको भय अथवा प्रलोभन देकर आपको उल्लू बना रहे थे उन लोगों का प्रभाव आपके ऊपर नहीं पड़ेगा। परिवारवाले कहेंगे कि ये पति-पत्नी दोनों बिगड़ गये हैं। अगर पूरा कुटुम्ब सत्संग में आता है तो पड़ोसी जरूर बड़बड़ायेंगे। यह बिल्कुल अनुभव की बात है। एक दो का अनुभव नहीं, मेरे हजारों हजारों साधकों का अनुभव है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अगर ये पड़ोसी, नाते रिश्तेदार भी भक्त होंगे तो वे भी मुडेंगे। जैसी जिनकी बुद्धि होगी वैसा प्रत्याघात होगा। तामसी प्रकृति के लोग होंगे तो ईर्ष्या करके आपको गिराने की कोशिश करेंगे। लेकिन जो गिरकर लौट जाये वह साधक कैसा ? गिरना अपराध तो है लेकिन गिरकर वापस न उठना यह महा अपराध है।

----------


## ravi chacha

पारूमल दुकानों से प्रसाद उठा-उठाकर बच्चों को बाँटते। कुछ लोग तो कहते कि आज हमार भाग्य खुल गये जो ऐसे संत के हाथ से हमारा प्रसाद बँटा। मरकर तो सब छोड़ना ही है फिर भी जीते जी छूटता नहीं था। बाबाजी ने जीते जी छुड़वा दिया। अच्छा हुआ।
कुछ लोग संत की इन चेष्टाओं से भीतर ही भीतर क्रुद्ध होते थे और अफवाहें फैलाते थे। अफवाहों का शिकार हमेशा तामसी या राजसी लोग बनते हैं बेचारे। जो मजबूत सात्त्विक साधक है वह सावधान रहता है। अफवाह का शिकार नहीं बनता। कदाचित सुन ले तो भी ज्यादा देर तक प्रभावित नहीं रहेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

धर्मदास नाम का रेवड़ी का कोई व्यापारी था। बच्चे पारूमल को घेरा डालकर वहाँ से आनन्द कल्लोल करते जा रहे थे तो वही दुकान सामने आयी। पारूमल ने दो चार मुट्ठियाँ रेवड़ी की भरकर बच्चों में बाँटी। धर्मदास ने तो गन्दी अफवाह सुनी थी। जानता था कि पारूमल पहले सिपाही थे। वह बोल पड़ाः
"सपाटे में से साधू बना है तो अभी भी सपाटा ही रहा। सिपाही था तब लोगों को चूसता होगा। अभी भी लोगों का माल उड़ाता है। कमाकर उड़ा तो पता चले।"

----------


## ravi chacha

पारूमल ने कहाः "ऐ धर्मो ! न जिया न जीने दिया....... न खाया न खाने दिया। धिक्कार है तुझे।"
संत की फटकार लगने से धर्मदास का ओज कम हो गया। दिन को चैन नही, रात को आराम नहीं। भक्तों ने भी थू.....थू.... किया तो उसका मनोबल और कम हो गया। दो चार दिन में ही वह पागल  होकर मर गया। इस घटना से गाँव में बात फैल गई कि पारूमल सिद्ध पुरूष है। फिर तो दुकानदारों पर प्रभाव पड़ने लगा। उन  लोगों ने अपने बेटों से, नौकरों से कह दिया कि हमारी गैरहाजिरी में भी पारूमल यहाँ से गुजरे तो दुकान से उतर कर पैर छूना और प्रसाद का टोकरा लेकर तैयार रहना।

----------


## ravi chacha

चमत्कार के बिना नमस्कार नहीं। कलियुग का आदमी बाहर के चमत्कार देखता है, ज्ञान पर उसकी नजर नहीं रहती।
फिर तो बाजार में खूब वाह वाह होने लगी। पारूमल बाजार में आते तो दुकानदार सब अहोभाव से नतमस्तक खड़े रहते।
मुसलमानों ने देखा कि पारूमल का बड़ा प्रभाव है। ये अगर मुसलमान बन जायें तो हिन्दुओं को मुसलमान बनाने में सुविधा हो जायेगी।
अरे ! सब परमात्मा के हैं। सबका रास्ता ईश्वर-प्राप्ति का है। किसी का धर्मपरिवर्तन करने का लक्ष्य सही नहीं है। हिन्दू में से मुसलमान बनाने से खुदा रीझता है ऐसी बात नहीं है। यह तो बेवकूफों का प्रचार है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे प्रचार के शिकार बने हुए लोगों ने षडयंत्र रचा। पारूमल को समझाया लेकिन देखा कि ये मानेंगे नहीं। उन लोगों में एक नवाब भी था। उसकी सत्ता के बल से मुल्ला-मौलवियों ने पारूमल को उठवाकर एक मस्जिद में पहुँचा दिया। सख्त बन्दोबस्त। सोचा था कि कुछ भी हो, एक बार सुन्नत करा दिया फिर क्या ?

----------


## ravi chacha

नाई को बुलाया गया। वह अपने औजार तैयार करने लगा। पारूमल ने देखा कि यह षडयंत्र है। ये लोग कई हैं, मैं अकेला हूँ। लेकिन अकेला होते हुए भी जिसने परमात्मा में प्रतिष्ठा पा ली है उसके द्वारा आखिरी क्षण में भी परमात्मा क्या पता क्या करवा ले ! पारूमल बैठे रहे शान्त.....। तेरी मर्जी पूर्ण हो। उनका मन शान्त हो गया। उधर नाई उस्तुरा घिस रहा था और पारूमल को देख रहा था। फिर यकायक पारूमल ने झटके के साथ नाई पर नजर डाली। तुरन्त नाई के नाभि केन्द्र पर झटका लगा और उसकी जननेन्द्रिय गायब हो गई। नाई को लगा कि मुझे कुछ हो गया। बाथरूम में जाकर देखा तो मामला चौपट..... ! न वह पुरूषों में रहा न स्त्रियों में। तोबाह..... तोबाह........... तोबाह........!

----------


## ravi chacha

नाई न जाकर सब मुल्ला-मौलवियों को, रईसों को बताया कि पारूमल ने ऐसा किया तो मुझे ऐसा हो गया। कहकर वह रोने-चीखने लगा। दो चार लोगों ने नाई को एक ओर ले जाकर जाँच की तो बिल्कुल नया दृश्य पाया। मुँह में उँगली डालकर तोबाह.... तोबाह करते वापस आये। भीतर से काँपने लगे कि पारूमल हमको भी निगाह मात्र से ऐसे ही कर देंगे तो क्या होगा ?

----------


## ravi chacha

जोगी, अग्नि और राजा से वैर करना ठीक नहीं है। अब कुछ न कुछ करके जोगी को रिझा लें। गले में कपड़ा डालकर उनके पैर पकड़े और बोलेः
"आप पारूमल नहीं, पारूशाह हैं। हमारे भी गुरू हैं, मालिक हैं। आपसे हमने जो बदतमीजी की, गुस्ताखी की, माफ कर देना।"

----------


## ravi chacha

संत का हृदय तो संत का ही होता है। तब से वे सिपाही पारूमल नहीं, साँई पारूशाह हो गये।
बात लगी कहाँ से ? साहब के आदमी ने आकर बुलाया कि, 'चलो, साहब  बुलाते हैं।' पारूमल को, मानो पराधीनता का कोड़ा लगा और उन्होंने एक झटके से उस बन्धन को तोड़ फेंका। तीव्र साधना करके परम स्वाधीनता प्राप्त कर ली।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे ही कोई कथा, वार्ता सुनकर जीवन बदल जाय तो समझो कि वह कोई पुण्यात्मा है।
आयुष्य का तेल खूट जाता है तो जीवन की बाती बुझ जाती है। एक बार मनुष्य जीवन की बाती बुझ गई तो फिर वह बुद्धि नहीं मिलती, ब्रह्म को जताने वाली बुद्धि फिर पैदा नहीं होती। फिर भैंस हो जाओ, रीछ हो जाओ, कुछ भी हो जाओ लेकिन वह बुद्धि नहीं मिलती जो हृदय में छुपे हुए हृदय के स्वामी को जान ले। मनुष्य की बुद्धि ही यह जान सकती है। मनुष्य जीवन का आयुष्यरूपी तेल खूट जाय, बाती बुझ जाय उसके पहले अपना रास्ता तय कर लेना चाहिए। अन्यथा प्राणी अन्त में पश्चाताप करता-करता मरता है।
मरकर तो सभी ने छोड़ा और फिर भी मरते ही रहे लेकिन जिन्होंने जीते जी सब छोड़कर थोड़ा समय बन्दगी में गुजारा, थोड़ा समय अपने आपको जानने में गुजारा उनको फिर कभी मरना नहीं पड़ा। वे अमर परमात्मा में लीन हो गये।

----------


## ravi chacha

साध्य को पाये बिना.......?

----------


## ravi chacha

जो खिलाड़ी खेल को कठिन मानता है वह खिलाड़ी नहीं अनाड़ी है। जो कारीगर कहता है कि यह काम कठिन है, वह कारीगर नहीं अनाड़ी है। जो कहता है कि आत्मज्ञान पाना कठिन है, आत्म विश्रान्ति पाना कठिन है, आत्मा में आराम पाना कठिन है, परमात्मा का ध्यान करना कठिन है, प्रभु का अमृत पीना कठिन है, वह प्रभु के मार्ग में अनाड़ी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा खटवांग ने एक मुहूर्त में प्रभु का साक्षात्कार कर लिया। राजा जनक ने घोड़े की रकाब में पैर डालते डालते प्रभु का अनुभव कर लिया। शुकदेवजी महाराज ने इक्कीस दिन में आत्म-साक्षात्कार कर लिया। राजा परीक्षित को कथा-श्रवण करते-करते पाँच दिन हुए, शुकदेव जी की नूरानी निगाह पड़ी तो परीक्षित को तसल्ली मिल गयी। सातवें दिन पूर्णता प्राप्त हो गई।
अधिकारी जीव को पाँच, सात, दस दिन में, महीने दो महीने में, साल दो साल में, दस साल में भी, अरे पचास साल तो क्या पचास जिन्दगियाँ दाँव पर लगाने के बाद भी अनन्त ब्रह्मण्ड के नायक प्रभु का अनुभव होता है तो सौदा सस्ता है।
तू लगा रह। थक मत। लगा रह.... लगा रह.....। माप-तौल मत कर। पीछे कितना अन्तर काट कर आया इसकी चिन्ता मत कर। आगे कितना बाकी है यह देख ले। जितना चल लिया वह तेरा हो गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी कहते हैं- "हे रामजी ! सन्ध्या का समय हुआ है।"
सभा में सब परस्पर नमस्कार करके उठने लगते हैं तो रामजी कहते हैं- "भगवन् ! तुम्हारे शब्द कानों के भूषण हैं। सुनते-सुनते कान अघाते नहीं। हालाँकि ये बाते मैं पहले सुन चुका हूँ लेकिन फिर से आप कहते हैं...... बड़ी प्यारी लगती हैं ये बातें।"
तुलसीदास  जी कहते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी कहते हैं- "हे रामजी ! सन्ध्या का समय हुआ है।"
सभा में सब परस्पर नमस्कार करके उठने लगते हैं तो रामजी कहते हैं- "भगवन् ! तुम्हारे शब्द कानों के भूषण हैं। सुनते-सुनते कान अघाते नहीं। हालाँकि ये बाते मैं पहले सुन चुका हूँ लेकिन फिर से आप कहते हैं...... बड़ी प्यारी लगती हैं ये बातें।"
तुलसीदास  जी कहते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रवण जाँ के समुद्र समाना।
हरिकथा सुनहिं नाना......।।
जिसके कान समुद्र के समान हैं…।
सब नदियाँ जाकर समुद्र में गिरती हैं लेकिन समुद्र इन्कार नहीं करता। ऐसे ही जो श्रोता हरिरस की चर्चा सुनते सुनते थकता नही, ऊबता नहीं तो समझ लो उसके श्रवण समुद्र के समान हैं।
यदि सत्संग नहीं सुनेगा तो कुसंग में पड़ेगा। यदि सत्कृत्य नहीं करेगा तो दुष्कृत्य करेगा। बन्दगी में, तपस्या में समय नहीं जायेगा तो ऐसे ही हाहा.... हूहू... में समय जायेगा। सत्संग में पाँच घण्टे बिताये तो ये पाँच घण्टे तपस्या में गिने जायेंगे। ज्ञान मिला वह मुनाफे में, भक्ति मिली वह मुनाफे में। नहीं तो पाँच घण्टे वैसे ही बीत जाते।

----------


## ravi chacha

कबीरा दर्शन संत के साहिब आवे याद।
लेखे में वो ही घड़ी बाकी के दिन बाद।।
जो घड़ियाँ हरिचर्चा में, हरिध्यान में बीतीं वे सार्थक हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई भी कार्य उत्साह से किया जाय तो समय व शक्ति उसमें कम लगने पर भी वह कार्य बढ़िया सुन्दर बन जाता है। यदि कार्य करने में उत्साह नहीं है तो समय भी ज्यादा लगता है और वह इतना फलित भी नहीं होता है।
बड़े में बड़ा कार्य है भगवत्प्राप्ति। जिसने भगवत्प्राप्ति नहीं की उसने व्यर्थ जीवन गँवा दिया। भगवत्प्राप्ति करने में उत्साह चाहिए। उत्साह होने पर साधना में नियमितता आने लगती है। साधना में नियमितता आने के कारण साधना में रस पैदा होता है। वह रस साध्य तक पहुँचा देता है। अगर साधन-भजन में रस नहीं है, आहार व्यवहार में नियमितता नहीं है तो अच्छे से अच्छा साधक भी गिर जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सदगुरू का एक शिष्य उपदेश सुनकर एकान्त में गया। थोड़ा साधन-भजन किया। उसकी धारणाशक्ति सिद्ध हो गई। एकाग्रता हुई। एकाग्रता के बल से आत्म-साक्षात्कार करना चाहिए वह तो किया नहीं। एकाग्रता से छोटा-मोटा कुछ प्रभाव आया तो वह अपने को परमहंस मानने लग गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मवेत्ता महापुरूष ने जब तक अनुभव नहीं करवाया तब तक अपने मन से ही प्रमाणपत्र लेकर बैठ जाना यह आपको धोखा देना है। आखिरी मुहर तो ब्रह्मवेत्ता महापुरूषों की होती है।
जब तक साक्षात्कार नहीं होता है तब तक उच्च कोटि के महात्मा नहीं कहेंगे कि तुझको साक्षात्कार हो गया है। साक्षात्कार का मतलब है राग, द्वेष और अभिनिवेश निवृत्त हो जाना। ऐसा नहीं कि ललाट में बिन्दी देखी, प्रकाश देखा और चित्त में काम, क्रोध, लोभादि शत्रु मौजूद हैं, राग-द्वेष मौजूद हैं। जरा से प्रकाश की बिन्दी देखी और साक्षात्कार हो गया ? बिन्दी देखना यह दृश्य है। उसी को प्रभुदर्शन या साक्षात्कार मानने वाले लोग अपने आपको ठगते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

पूरा संसार और मृत्यु का भय भी सत्य न दिखे। सारा संसार स्वप्न की नाँई भासे। स्वप्न में सुख देखा हो या दुःख देखा हो, जाग्रत में उसका कोई मूल्य नहीं। स्वप्न में तुमने लाखों रूपयों का दान किया तो जाग्रत में उस दान का अहंकार नहीं होता। स्वप्न में तुम्हारी जेब कट गई या करोड़ों की संपत्ति नष्ट हो गयी तो आँख खुलने पर उसका शोक नहीं होता।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे ही यह संसार स्वप्न होता है। बोध हो जायगा तो हर्ष शोक के प्रसंग में सुख-दुःख भीतर से हिलायेंगे नहीं। जब तक ऐसा बोध हुआ नहीं, सौ प्रतिशत यात्रा नहीं हुई तब तक साधना में शिथिलत कर दे या अपने को ज्ञानी मान ले यह बड़ी भूल है। बिन्दी दृश्य होता है भैया ! रूप प्रत्याहार , दिखती है। योगमार्ग में यह बहुत छोटी बात है। आत्म-साक्षात्कार का इसके साथ कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई कहता है पृथ्वी बड़ी है, कोई कहता है आकाश बड़ा है, कोई कहता है स्त्री और पुरूष बड़े हैं लेकिन गोरखनाथ कहते हैं कि भूल बड़ी है जो आदमी को चौरासी लाख योनियों में भटकाती है। अपने स्वरूप के बारे में जो भूल है वह बड़े में बड़ी है। वही सब भ्रम दिखाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

साधना में थोड़ा अनुभव हो जाय उसी में तुष्ट हो जाना यह भी भूल है। इस तुष्टि के कारण वह साधक बेचारा उलझ गया। उलझ गया तो वह अपने को सिद्ध मानने लग गया। थोड़ी सेवा आदि की थी, थोड़ा भजन-वजन किया था। थोड़े पुण्य जमा हुए तो वह कपड़े लत्ते निकाल कर परमहंस का वेश बनाकर बैठ गया। लोग बापजी बापजी करने लगे। लोग खिलावें तो खावे, नहीं तो पड़ा रहे। कीर्ति फैल गई।

----------


## ravi chacha

किसी राजा ने देखा कि ज्ञानी है, परमहंस है। बड़े आदर से महल में ले आये। सेवा की। पहले छोटी मोटी कौपीन पहनते थे फिर रेशमी चद्दरें पहनने लगे। कीर्ति में फँसे। राज्य का अन्न खाने लगे। राजा के यहाँ रहने लगे। राजसी अन्न.... बकरे कटते हैं उसमें से टैक्स आता है, गौ कटती है उसमें से टैक्स आता है, श्मशान का भी टैक्स आता है। सब राज्य का अन्न ! बुद्धि रजोगुणी हो गई, साधना नष्ट हो गई।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा को एक ही लड़की थी। और कोई संतति नहीं थी। राजा ने सेवा पूजा की। राजा के कुछ पुण्य रहे होंगे, उसको बेटा हुआ। राजा इस साधक को भगवान मानने लगा। राजा के निवास में रहते-रहते बुद्धि एकदम नीची हो गई। राजा की रानी भी सेवा करे, राजा की बेटी भी सेवा करे। उस युवती को देखते-देखते मन में विकार पैदा हुआ। एक दिन राजा को बुलाया और कहाः

----------


## ravi chacha

"देख, यह लड़का तो पैदा हुआ मेरी कृपा से, लेकिन उसके ग्रह ऐसे हैं कि तुम्हारी लड़की जीवित रहेगी तो यह लड़का मर जायेगा।"
"बाप जी कोई उपाय बताओ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

"उपाय यह है कि लड़की को सन्दूक में डालकर कृष्णार्पण कर दें तो लड़का जियेगा, नहीं तो मर जायेगा।"
राजा आ गया उसके षडयंत्र में। उसने लड़की को सन्दूक में डालने की बात वजीर से कहीं। वजीर कुछ सयाना था। सोचा कि राजमहल में रहते-रहते साधक की भावना चट हो गई है। तत्त्वज्ञान स्थित नहीं है। राजा उससे भरमा गया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वजीर ने सन्दूक मँगाया। लड़की को जाकर ठीक जगह रख दिया और जंगल से एक शेर पकड़वाकर सन्दूक में बन्द कर दिया। बजाते गाते सन्दूक को बाप  के कहे अनुसार नदी में प्रवाहित कर दिया। साधक ने यह देखा और मन ही मन कहाः अपना काम बन गया। जंगल जाने के बहाने वह भागा, सोलह सिंगार की हुई युवती को सन्दूक में सुलाया था उसे लेने के लिए। दौड़ते दौड़ते दो मील का चक्कर काटकर आगे जाकर देखा तो सन्दूक आ रहा है। अपना मनोरथ पूरा होगा। सन्दूक पकड़कर खोला तो निकला शेर। फिर क्या हुआ होगा यह कहने की आवश्यकता नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

निगुरे का हाल भी निगुरा होता है। मनमुख कहाँ धोखा खा लेता है उसको पता नहीं चलता।
इस प्रकार की प्राचीन घटनाएँ हम लोगों को सावधान करती हैं कि जब तक पूरा तत्त्वज्ञान हजम नहीं हो जाय तब तक साधना से रूचि न हटायी जाय। इतनी कृपा करें। साधना में रूचि बनी रहेगी तो साधना में रस आयेगा। साधना का रस चालू रहेगा तो बाहर का रस आकर्षित नहीं करेगा। साधना का रस छोड़ दिया तो बाहर का रस फँसा देगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसलिए साधना में नियमितता लानी चाहिए। यदि किसी कारणवश नियमितता न ला सकें तो भी साधना में प्रीति बनी रहनी चाहिए। साधना में प्रीति होगी तो साधना में रस आयेगा। साधना में रस आयेगा तो साध्य तक पहुँचा देगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

हम जितना मूल्य संसार को देते हैं इतना मूल्य अगर ईश्वर को दें तो सचमुच फिर देर नहीं है, आप ईश्वर हैं ही। लेकिन जितना मूल्य ईश्वर को, परमात्मा को देना चाहिए उसका आधा मूल्य भी दे दें न, तो भी दुःख, कलह, परेशानी, जन्म-मृत्यु दूर हो जाय। हम मुक्त हो जायें। लेकिन हम परमात्मा के मूल्य को जानते नहीं। जगत का मूल्य, संसार का आकर्षण दिमाग में इतना भरा है कि दिन-रात उसी को सुनते हैं, उसी को देखते हैं, उसी की चर्चा करते हैं। हमारे हृदय में नाम रूप की सत्यता घुस गई है। नाम रूप की सत्यता ने लोगों के दिल की इतनी खाना खराबी कर दी है कि दिल में दिलबर छुपा है वह दिखता नहीं और जो मिथ्या है, स्वप्न जैसा है, बदलने वाला है, जिसमें कुछ सार नहीं फिर भी उससे दिल दिमाग को भर रखा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आपने डिप्टी कलेक्टर की कथा सुनी, शंकराचार्यजी की कथा सुनी, कालचक्र की बात सुनी। इस प्रकार आपको भी कोई बात लग जाय तो गाँठ बाँध लो। क्योंकि जीवन बड़ा मूल्यवान है। एक-एक दिन आयुष्य का नाश हो रहा है। एक-एक घण्टा आयुष्य का कम हो रहा है। एक एक मिनट आयुष्य की क्षीण हो रही है। उसमें सुख देखा तो स्वप्न हो गया, दुःख देखा तो भी स्वप्न हो गया, दुश्मन देखे तो भी स्वप्न हो गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे स्वप्न जैसे जीवन में लोग बेकार का तनाव खिंचाव करके अपनी शक्ति बरबाद कर देते हैं। जब दुःख आ जाय तो याद रखोः वह खबर देता है कि संसार का यही हाल है। जब सुख आ जाय तब समझना कि टिकने वाला नहीं। यह पक्का समझ लिया तो सुख जाते समय दुःख नहीं देगा। सूरज रोज ढलता है यह पता है इसलिए शाम को सूर्य ढल जाता है तो दुःख नहीं होत। लेकिन घर में लाइट का फ्यूज उड़ जाता है तो हाय हाय ! आकाश में सब फयूजों का बाप ऐसा सूर्य डूब जाता है तो हाय हाय नहीं होती। कभी सूरज ढला तो दुःख होता है कि हाय हाय ! अन्धेरा हो गया ? नहीं, यह तो रोज होता है अन्धेरा। घर का छोटा-सा दीया बुझ जाता है तो दुःख होता है। क्योंकि यह मेरा दीया है इसकी ममता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

कभी पति का दीया बुझ जायेगा कभी पत्नी का दीया बुझ जायगा, कभी पुत्र का दीया बुझ जायगा। दीये का तेल देखकर अन्दाज लगा सकते हैं कि दीया कब तक जलता रहेगा लेकिन अपने जीवनरूपी दीये का कोई भरोसा नहीं। अतः अभी से सावधान !
गाफिल क्यूँ सोचत नहीं वृथा जीवन विलाय।
तेल घटा बाती बुझी अन्त बहुत पछताय।।
जैसे कोई खिलाड़ी समझता है कि खेल खेलना कठिन है वह खिलाड़ी नहीं अनाड़ी है। ऐसे ही जो साधक समझता है कि आत्मज्ञान पाना कठिन है, मुक्त होना कठिन है वह साधक नहीं अनाड़ी है। उसमें सत्त्वगुण नहीं आया, गुरू के ज्ञान में दृढ़ता नहीं आयी। परमात्मा में प्रीति नहीं हुई। तड़प नहीं आयी, छटपटाहट नहीं आयी इसीलिए उसको कठिन लगता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

चातक मीन पतंग जब पिया बिन नहीं रह पाय।
साध्य को पाय बिना साधक क्यों रह जाय।।
मौत सिर पर खड़ी है और तू चद्दर ताने सोया है ! कब तक वह सोने देगी ? यह तो बहती सरिता है। जिसने पानी पी लिया सो पी लिया, नहा लिया सो नहा लिया। गंगा का बहता जल हमारा इन्तजार थोड़े ही करेगा ? समय हमारा इन्तजार थोड़े ही करेगा ? जितना पा लिया, जितना कर लिया, जितने संस्कार मजबूत हो गये परमात्मभाव के, उतनी ही तुम्हारी पूँजी है। और कोई पूँजी तुम्हारी नहीं है। ब्रह्मभाव के जो संस्कार हैं वे आपके हैं। आत्मविश्रान्ति के संस्कार आपके हैं, और कुछ आपका नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब भी मौका मिले, अकेले हो जाओ। शान्त हो जाओ। मौन का मजा लो। सत्संग की बात सुनकर मौन हो जाओ। आपस में ये बातें एक दूसरे से करो, संतों की प्रशंसा करो यह ठीक है लेकिन होकर सत्संग के विचारों में डूबे रहना, आत्म-चिन्तन में मस्त रहना अधिक अच्छा है। चित्त को शान्त करते जाओ, आत्म-शान्ति में खोते जाओ। सोना नहीं है, शान्त होना है। जितना जितना शान्ति का रस बढ़ेगा, जितनी जितनी निर्विचारिता बढ़ेगी उतने उतने आप महान् होते जाओगे। क्या पता दुबारा ऐसा शरीर मिले न मिले, दुबारा ऐसी बुद्धि मिले न मिले, दुबारा ऐसे प्यार से ऊपर उठाने वाले संतों की मुलाकात हो न हो !

----------


## ravi chacha

देने वाला दिल खोल कर दे रहा है, तू अपना दामन क्यों सिकोड़ रहा है ? अपना दामन फैलाय जा.... फैलाय जा.... लेता जा। इन्कार क्यों करता है ?
साधन में रूचि रहे।
"रूचि नहीं रहती तो क्या करें ?"
साधन में नियमितता नहीं रख सकें तो क्या करें ?"
"भोजन में नियमितता है ?"
"नहीं।"
"नींद में नियमितता है ?"
"बाबा जी नहीं है।"
अच्छा ! भोजन करने में, नींद में नियमितता नहीं है फिर भी भोजन कर लेते हो। सो भी लेते हो। ऐसे ही अपना साधन भजन भी कर लो।
जो बहिर्मुख लोग हैं, जो रजो-तमोगुण के संस्कार के हैं उन लोगों का अन्न अनिवार्य हो तो ही खाओ, नहीं तो उससे बचो।

----------


## ravi chacha

आहारशुद्धो सत्त्वशुद्धिः सत्त्वशुद्धौ ध्रुवा स्मृतिः।
जीवन में ऐसी कोई आपत्तियों की घड़ियाँ आ जाये तो तुरन्त स्मृति आ जाय ज्ञान की। मानो यकायक सामने मौत आ जाय तो भीतर से तुम्हारी स्मृति होनी चाहिए कि मेरी मौत कभी नहीं होती।
वास्तव में तुम्हारा ऐसा स्वभाव है। तुम वास्तव में ऐसे हो। तुम्हारी मौत कभी नहीं होती नहीं लेकिन गलती ने तुम्हें ऐसा पकड़ रखा है कि बस मर.... गये। पानी नहीं मिला तो मर गये, छाछ नहीं मिली तो मर गये। हजार हजार बार 'मर गये.... मर गये....' कहते कहते भी जी रहे हो न ? ऐसे ही ये हजार हजार शरीर मरें लेकिन तुम तो सबके जीवनदाता हो। तुमको यह पता नहीं। सूर्य में तुम्हारा प्रकाश है, तारों में तुम्हारी टिमटिमाहट है, चाँद में तुम्हारी चमक है, योगियों के हृदय में तुम्हारी धड़कन है। लेकिन तुम्हें अपनी महिमा का पता नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपनी महिमा को जानो। अपनी महिमा को पाओ। वाडा, पंथ, संप्रदाय ठीक है, सब अपनी अपनी जगह पर है लेकिन आखिरी सत्य और सार यह नहीं है। जो ब्रह्मवेत्ता हों, ज्ञानवान हों, वेद वेदान्त के तत्त्व-मत से वाकिफ हों और जिनको अपना आत्मा हस्तामलकवत् भासता हो, ऐसे महापुरूषों के अनुभव के वचन पकड़कर साधना में डट जाओ। फिर जब व्यवहार करो तब व्यवहार को भी देखो कि आखिर यह सब कब तक ?

----------


## ravi chacha

बचपन खेल हो गया, जवानी खेल हो गई। सब स्वप्न.....। आखिर पति कब तक ? पत्नी कब तक ? रूपये कब तक ? सत्ता कब तक? फूलों की शय्या कब तक और पलंग का आराम कब तक ?
जिसमें पुरूषार्थ करना है वह ईश्वर प्राप्ति की बात रख दी प्रारब्ध पर और जो प्रारब्ध के आधीन है उसमें पुरूषार्थ करने लग गये हैं। आँख की दवा पेट में और पेट की दवा आँख में।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बीमार आदमी था। उसकी आँखों में कुछ जलन थी। वह वैद्यराज के पास गया। वैद्यराज ने आँखों के लिए लोशन आदि दिया और पेट के लिए पुड़िया दी। उस बीमार ने क्या किया कि आँख की दवा पी गया और पेट की दवा आँख में डाल दी। आँख हो गई टमाटर जैसी लाल और पेट फूल कर हो गया तरबूज।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह उस मरीज की कहानी नहीं है, हम लोगों की है। चारों तरफ देखो तो यही हाल है। ज्ञान की आँख भी ठीक से काम नहीं देती है और जीवन के सुख-दुःख को पचाने की जठराग्नि भी नष्ट हो गई है। यह हम लोगों की ही तो घटना है।
अब कृपानाथ ! कृपा करो अपने ऊपर। जो आँख में डालने की दवा है उसको आँख में डालो और जो खाने की दवा है उसको खाओ। जिस निगाह से संसार को देखना चाहिए, उस निगाह से संसार को देखो और जिस निगाह से, जिस भाव से प्रभु प्राप्ति करनी है उस निगाह को प्रभु के तरफ लगाओ। बस, तुम्हारा बेड़ा पार हो जायगा। तुम्हारा गुरूपूर्णिमा का पर्व पूर्ण रूपेण फल जायगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

गुरूपूर्णिमा का उद्देश्य यह होता था कि सालभर में एक बार बिखरे हुए गुरूभाई एकत्र हों। कुछ नया मार्गदर्शन, कुछ नया उत्साह लेकर अपने लक्ष्य की ओर तीव्रता से गति करें। चतुर्मास का प्रारंभ करके आध्यात्मिक खजाना कमाने लगें। कुछ नियम, कुछ संकेत, गुरूओं की कुछ दुआ पायें और कुछ अपनी कृतज्ञता व्यक्त करें। इसीलिए गुरूपूर्णिमा के पर्व का आयोजन किया गया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

कान में फूँक मारकर दक्षिणा ले लेने का यह पर्व नहीं है। लेकिन शोक, ताप, संताप से तप्त जीवों की तपन लेकर उनके हृदय में परमात्मा की पवित्र शीतलता भरकर जीव को जगाने का यह पर्व है।
शिष्य सोचता है कि जिन ऋषियों, महापुरूषों के द्वारा ऐसा मिलता है तो उनके लिए हम क्या करें ? हम कृतघ्न न बनें, गुणचोर न बनें इसलिए कुछ न कुछ सेवा करें। शिष्य कुछ सेवा खोजते हैं और गुरू सोचते हैं कि शिष्यों का तन, मन, धन, जीवन सार्थक हो जाये।

----------


## ravi chacha

गंगा में नहाते हुए गुरूजी ने दूर खड़े शिष्य से पानी माँगा। शिष्य लोटा लाया, माँजा और गंगा जी में वहाँ आया और वहीं से भरकर गुरू जी को दिया। साथ में नहाते दूसरे संतों ने प्रश्न कियाः "गंगाजल ही पीना था तो आप गंगाजी में ही खड़े थे। उस शिष्य से क्यों परिश्रम कराया।" बाबाजी ने कहाः "इसी बहाने उसको सेवा मिली। कृतज्ञता भरा व्यवहार करके अपना अन्तःकरण पवित्र बनाने का मैंने उसे मौका दिया।"

----------


## ravi chacha

जो सत्शिष्य हैं वे गुरूओं के आदेशों का, उद्देश्यों का पालन करते हैं और सेवा का मौका ढूँढते हैं। जो स्वार्थी हैं वे नश्वर संसार की सेवा करने में रूचि रखते हैं लेकिन शाश्वत परमात्मा की दिशा में ले जाने वाले रास्ते पर चलने की रूचि कम रहती है। इसका अर्थ यह है कि उन्होंने ईश्वर को कम मूल्य दिया है। परमात्मा को जो मूल्य देना चाहिए वह मूल्य उन्होंने जगत को दिया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जगत का जो मूल्य है वह रख दिया परमात्मा के लिए। वे हैं भगत। जगत और परमात्मा, दोनों का मूल्य जिन्होंने जगत में लगा दिया वे हैं मूढ़। दोनों दृष्टियाँ जिन्होंने जगत में खर्च कर दी वे हैं पामर।
जो लोग संतों के पास आते हैं वे मूढ़ तो नहीं हैं, पामर तो नहीं हैं लेकिन संत जिन उच्च कोटि के जिज्ञासु की तलाश में हैं वे जल्दी मिलते नहीं। संत अपना खजाना बाँटते रहते हैं, वह खजाना खूटता नहीं लेकिन पूरे का पूरा खजाना लेनेवाला कोई मिल जाय ऐसी ताक में रहते हैं। ऐसा उत्कट जिज्ञासु, पूरा सत्शिष्य जल्दी मिलता नहीं। कवि काग अपनी व्यथा प्रगट करते हुए कहते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

अमे नीसरणी बनीने दुनियामां ऊभा,
पण चड़नारा कोई न मळया रे जी।
अमे दादरो बनीने खीला खाधा,
पण तपस्यानां फल ना फळयां रे जी।
अंगड़ां कपाव्यां अमे, आग्युमां ओराणा,
अमे जन जननी थाळीए पीरसाणा,
पण जमनारा कोई ना मळया री जी।
माथड़ां कपाव्यां अमे, पाणीमां बफाणा
अमे अत्तर थईने, रूने पूमड़े नखाणा
पण सूंघनारा कोई ना मळया रे जी।
'काग' सरगापुरी छोड़ी अमे पतीतोने काजे
अमे हेमांळथी देहने पड़ता मेल्या
पण झीलनारा कोई न मळया रे जी।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा क्यों होता है ? संतों के पास सत्संग सुनने वाले तो हजारों की संख्या में लोग आते हैं लेकिन तत्त्वज्ञान की, आत्म-साक्षात्कार की, परमात्मा की आखिरी यात्रा सब लोग नहीं कर पाते। क्यों ? क्योंकि उनको ज्ञानवानों का संग कम है और संसार में उलझे हुए व्यक्तियों का संग ज्यादा है। खानपान की खबरदारी नहीं। जन्मजात ज्ञान के संस्कार नहीं। इसीलिए देरी होती है। अन्यथा परमात्मप्राप्ति में कुछ देरी नहीं है, कोई तकलीफ नहीं है। जो खिलाड़ी है उसके लिए खेल आसान है। जो अनाड़ी है उसके लिए खेल कठिन है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो कहते हैं कि परमात्मा-प्राप्ति कठिन है, आत्मज्ञान पाना कठिन है, अपने दिल में छुपे दिलबर का दीदार करना कठिन है, अपने आपकी मुलाकात करना कठिन हैं, आत्मदेव की मुलाकात करना कठिन है, वे खिलाड़ी नहीं अनाड़ी हैं। लेकिन जो कहते हैं आसान है, सरल है, परमात्मा तुमको मिल सकते हैं, ऐसे महापुरूषों का मिलना कठिन है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ईश्वर मिलना कठिन नहीं है लेकिन हमारे हृदय में ईश्वर की सहजता, सरलता, आनन्द प्रगट करने वाले, हमारे दिल में ईश्वर प्राप्ति के लिए जिज्ञासा का तूफान भरने वाले, परमात्म-प्राप्ति कराने के लिए उत्सुक ऐसे महापुरूषों का मिलना कठिन है। जो कहते हैं कठिन नहीं है ऐसे संत महापुरूषों का मिलना कठिन है।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम लोग दूर से आये होगे..... थके होगे। अब प्रसाद पाओ, आराम करो....। लेकिन याद रखना, तुम कभी थकते नहीं। तुम्हारा शरीर थकता है। तुम थकान को भी देखते हो और थकान उतरने को भी देखते हो। मौत के समय भी अगर यह स्मृति आ जाय तो निहाल हो जाओगे। विद्यार्थी नहीं पढ़ता है, तो उसका कसूर है फिर भी मास्टर तो चाहता है कि वह पास हो जाय तो अच्छा है। किसी तुक्के से निकल जाये तो अच्छा है। ॐ......ॐ.......ॐ.....

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रपत्तियोग
ईश्वर को सब कुछ सौंप दो। समर्पण की भावना में बल आने दो। बीज समर्पित होता है तो वृक्ष बन जाता है। तरंग समर्पित होती है तो सागर बन जाती है जीव समर्पित होता है तो शिव हो जाता है।
'मैं क्या खाऊँगा, कहाँ रहूँगा...' यह चिन्ता क्यों होती है ? क्योंकि मैं परिच्छिन्नता मौजूद है। मैं को व्यापक नहीं देखा। आदमी बेवफा, गद्दार या फाँकेबाज क्यों होता है ? क्योंकि मैं मौजूद है। पूरा समर्पण आया कि जीव शिव हुआ। जीव कहने को भी नहीं बचेगा कि समर्पण हुआ।
बीज कहता हैः "मैं समर्पित हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

कैसे ?
"मैंने अपना बीजपना छोड़ दिया।" यह कहने को अगर बाकी रहा तो क्या खाक समर्पण हुआ ? तरंग कहती है, "मैं समर्पित हुई हूँ। अब मुझे सागर बनाओ।" अरे मूर्ख ! तू समर्पित हो गई फिर क्या सागर बनना बाकी है ? अगर बाकी है तो समर्पण नहीं हुआ।
आकाश में सूर्य ठंडा हो जाय तो हम कहने को नहीं बचेंगे कि सूर्य ठंडा हो गया। क्योंकि हमारे शरीर का तापमान सूर्य के तापमान से जुड़ा है। सूर्य ठंडा हो जाय तो डॉक्टर, वैज्ञानिक लोग सूचना देने के लिए नहीं बचेंगे कि, सावधान ! सूर्य ठंडा हो गया है, जीने का इन्तजाम कर लो। नहीं....। डॉक्टर, मरीज, वैज्ञानिक सब एक साथ समाप्त हो जायेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे ही भक्त हो चाहे साधक हो चाहे शिष्य हो, ज्यों ही ईश्वर को, अनन्त को, गुरूतत्त्व को समर्पित हुआ कि वह गुरू बना। गुरू माने बड़ा। तिनका थोड़ी-सी हवा से इधर-उधर भटकने लगता है लेकिन आँधी तूफान चले फिर भी हिमालय और सुमेरू वहीं के वहीं अडिग रहते हैं। ऐसे ही कैसी भी परिस्थितियाँ आये लेकिन चित्त में शान्ति वही की वही बनी रहे। अडिगता..... अचलता........।

----------


## ravi chacha

"हैं तो हम समर्पित लेकिन हृदय में ठेस बहुत लगती है। तरंग हम हैं ही नहीं, सागर हैं लेकिन क्या करें ? हममे कुछ है ही नहीं। न नाव चलती है न मछली तैरती है। क्या करें ?
अरे भैया ! तरंगपना मिटते ही सागर में जो कुछ हो रहा है वह मुझ में हो रहा है, ऐसा अनुभव हो जायगा। ऐसे ही जीवपना मिटते ही ब्रह्माण्ड में जो कुछ हो रहा है वह मुझ में ही हो रहा है

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा अनुभव प्रकट हो जायगा। सूर्य मुझमें प्रकाशित है, चन्दा मुझ ही में चमक रहा है, लोकपाल मुझ ही में जी रहे हैं, यक्ष गन्धर्व, किन्नर, मुझ ही में विहार कर रहे हैं, तैंतीस करोड़ देवता मुझ ही में विश्रान्ति ले रहे हैं। ब्रह्मवेत्ता को ऐसा बोध हो जाता है। मुझ में ही ब्रह्माजी समाहित हैं। वे मुझ में ही बैठकर संकल्प करते हैं तो सृष्टि बन जाती है। ऐसा ज्ञानियों का अनुभव होता है। वैकुण्ठ, गोलोक तथा सारूप्य,सायुज्य, सामीप्य आदि सब मुक्तियाँ अपने में दिखेंगी। जैसे तरंग मिट जाय तो छोटे टापू, छोटी-मोटी किश्तियाँ, छोटे मोटे जहाज सब उसे अपने में दिखेंगे। क्योंकि वह तरंग नहीं, सागर हो गई ऐसे ही जीवत्व मिटा तो सारा ब्रह्माण्ड अपने ब्रह्मस्वरूप में दिखेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

गुरू नानक ने कहाः
मत करो वर्णन हर बेअन्त है
क्या जाने वह कैसो रे.....
ब्रह्मज्ञानी की गत कौन बखाने
नानक, ब्रह्मज्ञानी की गत ब्रह्मज्ञानी जाने।
वह भूमा-स्वरूप ही परम सुख-स्वरूप है। सुख=सु+ख। सु माने सुन्दर। ख माने आकाश, चिदाकाश। जीव ऐसा ही स्वाभाविक सुख स्वरूप है। तरंग स्वाभाविक ही सागर है। तरंग को सागर बनना नहीं है, केवल तरंगपना मिटाना है। तुमको ब्रह्म बनना नहीं है, केवल अपना जीवभाव मिटना है। जीवभाव मिटा तो ब्रह्म हैं ही।

----------


## ravi chacha

देहाभिमाने गलिते विज्ञाते परमात्मनि।
यत्र यत्र मनो याति तत्र तत्र समाधयः।।
देहाध्यास गलते ही परमात्मा विज्ञानानन्दघन सच्चिदानन्द परमात्मा मेरा ही आत्मा है। वह मैं ही हूँ। ऐसा अनुभव हो जायगा। अनुभव हो जायेगा ये भी शब्द हैं। फिर अनुभव और अनुभव करने वाला यह दो नहीं बचेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

सोइ जानइ जेहि देहु जनाई।
जानत तुम्हहि तुम्हइ होइ जाई।।
सागर को जानने वाली लहर सागर हो जायेगी। लहर सागर को भले न जाने, अपनी असलियत को जान लेगी तो भी सागर हो जायेगी। सागर की असलियत जानने के लिये उसे शायद कहीं जाना पड़े, दौड़ना पड़े लेकिन असलियत जानने में कितनी देर लगेगी ? ऐसे ही जीव अपनी असलियत जान ले तो बेड़ा पार है।

----------


## ravi chacha

"तुम्हारा क्या नाम है ?"
"डॉक्टर रामलाल।"
"डॉक्टर कब बने ?"
"ग्यारह साल हुए।"
"ग्यारह साल पहले डॉक्टर नहीं थे, मात्र रामलाल थे। ठीक है ?"
"जी हाँ।"
"उसके पहले क्या थे ?"
"विद्यार्थी।"
"उसके पहले ?"
"लड़का।"
जब जन्में थे तब क्या थे ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"बालक।"
"जन्में तब तो रामलाल नहीं थे। जन्म के कुछ दिन बाद नाम रखा गया 'रामलाल'। ठीक है ?"
"जी हाँ।"
"तो जन्म से पहले क्या थे ? माता के गर्भ में दो महीने के थे तब क्या थे ? लड़का कि लड़की ?"
"जीव था।"
मूल में जीव था। बाद में और उपाधियाँ जुड़ीं। बालक का रूप लेकर जन्म लिया। कुछ दिन के बाद नाम रख दिया रामलाल। स्कूल गये, कालेज गये, मेडिकल का कोर्स किया, डिग्री मिले तो हो गये डाक्टर रामलाल। ये सब नाम आये लेकिन किस पर आये ? जीव पर।
जीव का असली स्वरूप क्या है ? भगवान कहते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

ममैवांशो जीवलोके जीवभूतः सनातनः।
जीव सनातन है। जीवात्मा सो परमात्मा है। तरंग सो सागर। तो बताओ, आप शुद्ध चेतन हुए कि नही हुए ?

----------


## ravi chacha

ईश्वर अंश जीव अविनाशी।
चेतन अमल सहज सुखराशि।।
आप चेतन हैं, विमल हैं। मल से रहित। कर्त्ता, भोक्ता, सुख, दुःख के मल से रहित। सुखी होने के लिए आपको कोई मजदूरी करने की जरूरत नही। सहज सुखराशि है चेतन हैं, विमल हैं। कर्म के मल तुममें प्रवेश नहीं करते। सृष्टि का प्रलय हो जाय, बारह सूर्य तपे, बारहों मेघ बरसे फिर भी तुम्हारे असली चैतन्यस्वरूप को कभी कोई कोई घाटा नहीं हो सकता। अपने इस नकली स्वरूप को, यानि शरीर को कितनी भी सुविधा दो फिर भी निश्चिंतता नहीं आयेगी। क्योंकि सुविधा देह को मिलेगी, देह को कभी रोग कभी आरोग्य, कभी सर्दी कभी गर्मी, कभी मान कभी अपमान, और मृत्यु तो सामने खड़ी ही है।

----------


## ravi chacha

‘देह को जो विदेही चैतन्य सत्ता देता है, वह हम हैं’ – ऐसा ज्ञान जब तक नहीं होगा तब तक दुःखों से छुटकारा नहीं होगा। दुःखों की जड़ नहीं कटेगी। थोड़ी देर के लिए आदमी दुःख बदल देगा और 'हाश !' का अनुभव करेगा। यह भी विचार से, मान्यता से होगा। कही ममता बाँधकर सुख का आभास ले लेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

'मकान मेरा, दुकान मेरी, गाड़ी मेरी, हाश !'
ये तुच्छ चीजें पाकर ममता करते इतनी निश्चिंतता आती है तो अपना असली तत्त्व का जान लो तो कितनी निश्चिंतता आ जाय ? बेड़ा पार हो जाय।
ये तुच्छ चीजें पाना भी सब के बस की बात नहीं है लेकिन अपने चेतन स्वरूप को तो सब जान सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

ईश्वर अंश जीव अविनाशी।
चेतन अमल सहज सुखराशि।।
स्वयं सुखराशि होते हुए भी जीव दुःखो के भीषण प्रवाह में डूबता उतरता जा रहा है। देह को सच्चा मानकर, संसार को सच्चा मानकर मर्कट की नाँई बन्धकर नाच कर रहा है।
बन्ध्यो कीर मर्कट की नाँई......
यह प्रोब्लेम है, यह उपाधि है, यह करना है, यह पाना है, यह छोड़ना है, यह पकड़ना है। सारी जिन्दगी कर करके अन्त में देखो तो कुछ नहीं। अगले जन्म में सब कर कराके आये हो। लेकिन अभी देखो तो ? कुछ नहीं। ऐसे ही अभी जो कर रहे हैं, इकट्ठा हो रहा है वह सब मृत्यु के एक झटके में छूट जायेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुखस्वरूप होते हुए भी सुख के लिए मजदूरी कर रहे हैं, फिर भी सुख टिका नहीं। अब शास्त्र का आधार लेकर चलकर देखो, कितना लाभ होता है ! सब सुविधाएँ जुटा लूँ, चीज वस्तुएँ इकट्ठी कर लूँ फिर ध्यान भजन करूँ, आगे बढ़ूँ। यह मानना बेवकूफी है। पहले अपनी आत्मा में डट जाओ। चीज वस्तुएँ तो पाले हुए कुत्ते की तरह चरणों में आ जाएगी। सत्यसंकल्प हो जाओगे।
"पहले यह सब ‘सेट’ करूँ, फिर भजन करूँगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

नहीं होगा भजन। पहले परमात्मा में ‘सेट’ हो जाओ। बाकी का सब ठीक हो जायेगा। घोड़े के पीछे गाड़ी को जोतना होता है। हम क्या करते हैं ? घोड़े के आगे गाड़ी लगा देते हैं।
हमें वास्तव में पुरूषार्थ करना है आत्मा में डटने का, ईश्वर में बैठने का। यह तो रख देते हैं भाग्य पर। हमारा भाग्य होगा तो प्रभु मिलेंगे, भाग्य होगा तो ज्ञान मिलेगा...। और रोजी रोटी का, खान-पीने का, आने-जाने का, जीने-मरने का जो प्रारब्ध पर है उसक लिये हम दिन रात चिन्ता कर रहे हैं। चिन्ता करने से काम बन जाये तो कर लो चिन्ता। नहीं.....। काम करो, प्रयत्न करो, लेकिन चिन्ता मत करो। प्रयत्न में भी पहले आत्मपद में स्थित हो जाओ। उसको प्रथम मूल्य दो।

----------


## ravi chacha

जितना मूल्य परमात्मा को देना चाहिए उससे भी ज्यादा मूल्य जगत को दे दिया है। जितना मूल्य जगत को देना चाहिए उससे भी कम मूल्य जगदीश्वर को देते हैं। यह गड़बड़ हो गई, बस। परमात्मा का मूल्य और संसार का मूल्य, दोनों हमने संसार को दे दिये। जो महापुरूष हो जाते हैं, जन्मजात सिद्ध पुरूष होते हैं वे संसार का और परमात्मा का, दोनों का मूल्य परमात्मा को अर्पण करते हैं। जो बीच के होते हैं वे संसार को जो मूल्य देना चाहिए वह संसार को देते हैं और परमात्मा को जो मूल्य देना चाहिए वह संसार को देते हैं और परमात्मा को जो मूल्य देना चाहिए वह परमात्मा को देते हैं। वे फिर साधन-भजन करते-करते सिद्ध बन जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

दो वृत्तियाँ होती हैं- एक मुख्य वृत्ति और दूसरी गौण वृत्ति।
पनिहारी घड़े पर घड़ा और उस पर घड़ा लिये हुए सहेलियों के साथ पनघट से पानी भरके चली आ रही है। बात कर रही है कि 'कल हमारे घर मेहमान आये थे, खीर बनायी थी, हलवा बनाया था....' आदि आदि सब बातें कर रही है फिर भी उसके सिर पर जो तीन घड़े हैं वे ज्यों के त्यों स्थिर हैं। क्यों स्थिर हैं ?

----------


## ravi chacha

क्योंकि मुख्य वृत्ति वहाँ लगी है। सामान्य वृत्ति से रास्ता भी देख रही है और बातें भी कर रही है। मुख्य वृत्ति बातों में लगायेगी और सामान्य वृत्ति से घड़ा देखेगी तो घड़ा मिलेगा। जिस क्षण वृत्ति और सामान्य वृत्ति,  दोनों को बातों में लगायेगी तो उसी क्षण घड़े नीचे.... धड़ाक्..... धुम्म।
ऐसे ही हम लोगों के जीवन का असली घड़ा धड़ाक.... धुम्म हो जाता है। क्योंकि दोनों वृत्तियाँ जगत में लगा दीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारी मुख्य वृत्ति ईश्वर में रहनी चाहिए और गौण वृत्ति से व्यवहार चलना चाहिए। लेकिन हम लोगों का क्या होता है किः शादी तो होनी चाहिए, नौकरी तो मिलनी ही चाहिए। ईश्वर मिले न मिले लेकिन लाड़ी तो मिलनी ही चाहिए। मुख्य वृत्ति इधर लगा दी। हमारी भक्ति बढ़ जाय, हमारा ज्ञान बढ़ जाय, ऐसी बात नहीं सोचेंगे लेकिन हमारी तनख्वाह बढ़ जाय।
''साहब आपकी मिल में रख लो। आपकी फैक्टरी मे रख लो.....।"

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारी मुख्य वृत्ति ईश्वर में रहनी चाहिए और गौण वृत्ति से व्यवहार चलना चाहिए। लेकिन हम लोगों का क्या होता है किः शादी तो होनी चाहिए, नौकरी तो मिलनी ही चाहिए। ईश्वर मिले न मिले लेकिन लाड़ी तो मिलनी ही चाहिए। मुख्य वृत्ति इधर लगा दी। हमारी भक्ति बढ़ जाय, हमारा ज्ञान बढ़ जाय, ऐसी बात नहीं सोचेंगे लेकिन हमारी तनख्वाह बढ़ जाय।
''साहब आपकी मिल में रख लो। आपकी फैक्टरी मे रख लो.....।"

----------


## ravi chacha

लेकिन जो साहबों का साहब अन्तर्यामी परमात्मा है उससे भी कह दोः "प्रभु ! हमको भी अपनी निगाहों में रखना। हमको अपनी तड़प में रखना। हमको अपने ज्ञान में रखना।"
अभागे विषयों को, तुच्छ व्यवहारों को इतना महत्त्व दे दिया कि ईश्वर मिले तो मिले, न मिले तो चल जायेगा लेकिन ये संसार की चीजें तो जरूर मिले।

----------


## ravi chacha

हजारों लाखों लोगों के पास ये सब हैं लेकिन वे खुश हैं क्या ? कृतकृत्य हैं क्या ? नहीं। तो फिर ? जीवन में क्या पाया ?...... और जिनको ईश्वर मिलता है उनके जीवन में देखो ! वे स्वयं भी अपने आप में तृप्त, आनंदित और उनकी निगाहों में रहने वाले भी आनन्दित। जिनको सांसारिक चीजें प्राप्त हुई हैं उन करोड़ों को देखो और जिनको ईश्वर प्राप्ति हुई है उन विरले महापुरूषों को देखो। कितना फासला है दोनों के बीच ! रमण महर्षि को देखो, रामकृष्ण परमहंस को देखो, एकनाथ महाराज को देखो, वशिष्ठ मुनि को देखो ! इतना लाभदायी, इतना ऊँचा, इतना महान् जीवन दिखता है फिर भी ईश्वर-प्राप्ति की इच्छा नहीं होती तो समझोः

----------


## ravi chacha

तुलसी पूर्व के पाप ते हरिचर्चा न सुहाय।
यह पाप कर्म का फल है। पूर्व के कोई पाप हैं। प्रमाणपत्र पाने की तड़प है, प्रतिष्ठा पाने की तड़प है, घर की समस्याओं के लिए आँसू बहाता है लेकिन ईश्वर-प्राप्ति के लिए ? टालम टोल ! इधर से उधर.... उधर से इधर।
पारूमल सिपाही का थोड़ा सा दिमाग खुल गया। नौकरी से इस्तीफा देकर घर आया और आठ दिन तक कमरा बन्द करके बैठ गया। आठ ही दिन में महान् बनकर बाहर निकला।
जिसको आत्महत्या करनी है उसके लिए छोटी सी सूई भी काफी हो जाती है। अहं के गुब्बारे में एक सूई की नोक भोंक दो तो गुब्बारा खत्म हो जायेगा। अहं में कोई दम नहीं है। उसे विचार की सूई मार दो जरा सी।

----------


## ravi chacha

पहले के लोग संतों का इतना सिर नहीं खपाते थे। वे बड़े जिज्ञासु होते थे। बुद्धिमान होते थे। जरा सा सुनते फिर चले जाते एकान्त मे, मनन करते थे। आज कल हम लोग इतने नीचे आ गये कि ब्रह्मज्ञान सुनकर फिर व्यवहार में, फिजूल की बातों में बहिर्मुख हो जाते है। हमारा ऐसा व्यवहार देखकर ज्ञानवान मौन ले लेते हैं, मुलाकात नही देते। जाओ.... सब की सब सँभालो। हम अपने पुराने

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वभाव में, तुच्छ स्वभाव में ही जियेंगे तो ज्ञानी अपना ब्रह्मभाव छोड़कर क्यों हमारे पीछे सिर खपायेंगे ? कितनी देर खपायेंगे ? कब तक खपायेंगे ? यमदूत अपने आप ठीक कर देगा। भैंसा बना देगा, डंडे खाते रहो। जिधर चारा दिखाये उधर भागता रहो। बकरा बना देगा, कुत्ता बना देगा। जिधर से पुचकार मिले उधर पूँछ हिलाते रहो। ऐसी कोई दुःखद योनियाँ हैं।
मनुष्य अपनी बुद्धि का उपयोग करके दृढ़ता से चलेगा तभी काम बनेगा।
सीधी बात है कि जो मूल्य ईश्वर को देना चाहिए वह जगत को दे बैठे हैं, देह को दे बैठे हैं। इसलिए आदमी दुर्भाग्य से बचता नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

वैराग्यरागरसिको भव भक्तिनिष्ठः।
अगर राग है तो वैराग्य में ही राग करो। त्याग में ही राग करो। किसी का धन, रूप, लावण्य, सौन्दर्य, सत्ता, सुख-सुविधा देखकर पापी मन में यही इच्छा होती आ जाती है कि मुझे ये सब कब मिलेंगे ! पवित्र हृदय में यही प्रार्थना होगी कि, "हे प्रभु ! मुझे वैराग्य का दान दो। मुझे त्याग का दान दो। मुझे अपने स्वरूप का ज्ञान दो।"

----------


## ravi chacha

मिले हुए अवसर का लाभ उठा लो। वृत्तियों को जगत से हटाकर जगदीश्वर में लगाने की, परमात्मा में लगाने की युक्ति जान लो। अपने आप में बैठना सीख लो।
सोचो कि तुम ताकत के तूफान हो। तुम वह चश्मा हो जहाँ से तमाम नदियों को जल मिलता है, तमाम वृत्तियों को चेतना मिलती है।
ईश्वर के मार्ग में जब कदम रख ही लिया तो फिर झिझकना क्यों ?

----------


## ravi chacha

तूफान और आँधी हमको न रोक पाये।
वे और थे मुसाफिर जो पथ से लौट आये।।
कोई कहता है यह करो, कोई कहता है वह करो लेकिन भगवान, सदगुरू और हमारे पुण्य कहते हैं कि आत्मसाक्षात्कार करो। हितैषियों की बात सुनेंगे, मानने को तत्पर होंगे, फिर अज्ञानियों की बातों में आ जायेंगे। पहले भगवान की बात मान लो, शास्त्र की बात मान ल। शास्त्र की बात भगवान की बात है। जीव का प्रथम कर्त्तव्य है कि अपने आत्मा को जान ले।
अर्जुन के साथ भगवान श्रीकृष्ण थे तो भी अर्जुन विषाद में डूब गया। जब भगवान की बात मानकर तत्त्वज्ञान पा लिया, अपने आत्मा को जान लिया तब बेड़ा पार हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन तू ज्योतिस्वरूप अपना मूल पिछान।
अपना मूल पहचान लिया तो बेड़ा पार।
रामकृष्ण परमहंस के पास आकर लोग कहते थेः "यह मेरा भाई है..... वकील होना चाहता है... यह मेरा दोस्त है...... डॉक्टर होना चाहता है।"
रामकृष्ण कहतेः डॉक्टर होना है, वकील होना है, इन्जीनियर होना है, जो भी होना है, बाद में हो जाना लेकिन पहले जिससे सब हुआ जाता है, जहाँ से वृत्ति स्फुरती है उस सर्वाधार आत्मा को जानो।

----------


## ravi chacha

होने की कला से नहीं होने की कला ठीक है। उपाधियाँ आये उससे पहले उपाधियाँ हटाने की कला सीख लो, अपने आत्मा को जान लो, बाद में भले ही उपाधियाँ आ जाय डॉक्टर की, वकील की, इन्जीनियर की। आत्मज्ञान पाने के बाद मजे से डॉक्टर बनो। ......और वास्तव में बढ़िया डॉक्टर बनोगे। अरे, जो महापुरूष लोग परमात्मा में मस्त होते हैं, वे डॉक्टर न होते हुए भी ऐसा ऐसा बोल देते हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

कि डॉक्टरों के बिगड़े हुए केस भी सुधर जाते हैं। ऐसे ऐसे इलाज सहज में बता देते हैं कि अच्छे निष्णात डॉक्टर भी जिन मरीजों से हाथ धो लेते हैं वे मरीज भी ठीक हो जाते हैं। उनकी बुद्धि का आधार भी ईश्वर है, वकीलों की बुद्धि का आधार भी ईश्वर है लेकिन जो बुद्धि के आधार ईश्वर को जान लेते हैं वे निहाल हो जाते हैं। फिर उनकी बुद्धि ठीक निर्णय देती है। आदमी जितना अन्तर्मुख होता है, जगत का चिन्तन छोड़ता है उतना उसकी बुद्धि में अलौकिक प्रकाश होता है, अलौकिक ज्ञान प्रकट होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बहिर्मुख ज्यादा मत बनो। जगत में बहुत चतुर मत बनो। बेमौत मारे जाओगे। गुरू जैसा चाहते हैं ऐसा अपने को बना दो। बेड़ा पार हो जायगा। क्या करने से गुरूजी राजी रहते हैं यह खोज लो और वैसा करो, वैसा बनो। अपना महत्त्व जानो। गुरू जो मूल्य दे रहे हैं उसको बढ़ाओ। गुरू रीझ जायें, ईश्वर रीझ जायें तो बस, सब काम पूरे हो गये। बाकी का सब ठीक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जगत में बहिर्मुख हो रहे हो ? जगत को रिझाने का ठेका लिया है क्या ? वही जगत तुमको दो पैसे का कर रहा है। जगत की कृपा न चाहो। जगत की सेवा कर लो लेकिन कृपा न चाहो। कृपा तो उस कृपा निधान परमात्मा की चाहो जिसमें वृत्ति लगाने मात्र से निहाल होने लगते हो।

----------


## ravi chacha

दुर्जन की करूणा बुरी भलो साँई को त्रास।
सूरज जब गरमी करे तब बरसन की आस।।
'मैं निर्दोष, शान्त, ओजस्वरूप, प्रकृति से परे, असंग, अजन्मा, निर्द्वन्द्व, चैतन्य हूँ.....' ऐसा जो चिन्तन करता है वह अपने असली स्वभाव में जग जाता है। 'मैं फलाना हूँ, फलानि जाति का हूँ, फलाने का लड़का हूँ.....' ऐसा सोचा तो गया। अपने चिन्तन से ही आदमी जीव रह जाता है। है तो ब्रह्म लेकिन चिन्तन ऐसा किया कि जीव बन गया। फिर जीव भी याद नहीं रहा, जाति बन गया। जाति भी नहीं रहा, जाति की एक शाखा बन गया। चिन्तन से ही बना, और किससे बना ? उसी चिन्तन को उलट दो। हो जाओ महान्।

----------


## ravi chacha

तमाम दुनियाँ है  खेल मेरा।
मैं खेल सबको खेला रहा हूँ।।
'वही मेरी चेतन सत्ता श्रीकृष्ण में बैठकर बंसी बजाती है, कुत्तों में रहकर भोंकती है, गधों में रहकर रेंकती है, पक्षियों में रहकर किल्लोल करती है। सारा संसार मुझ चैतन्यस्वरूप में अध्यस्त है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐ आनन्दोऽहम्......। – ऐसा चिन्तन करके आ जाओ अपने आप में। शहर में कर्फ्यू के समय घर से बाहर निकलते हैं तब बन्दूक और लाठी दिखती है तो भागकर घर में आते हैं कि नहीं ? ऐसे ही अपने आत्मा से बाहर आये तो राग, द्वेष, चिन्ता, भय, विषाद, दिखता है। अपने आत्मस्वरूप में आ जाओ, वेदान्त के पावन विचारों में मस्त हो जाओ। जंगल में जब आग लगती है तो सयाने हाथी नदी, तालाब में खड़े ही जाते हैं, मूर्ख जल मरते हैं। ऐसे ही चित्त में जब राग-द्वेष की अग्नि जले तब साधना और सत्संगरूपी सरिता में पहुँच जाना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐ राही ! बचके.......

----------


## ravi chacha

एक महात्मा की कहीं कथा थी। किसी धर्मशाला में उनको ठहराया गया। धर्मशाला थी रेलवे स्टेशन के पास। सुबह भक्तलोग पूछने आयेः
"बाबाजी! कैसा रहा ? रात को नींद आयी ?"
"पूरी रात मैंने कथा सुनी। उपदेश मिला। मेरा तो कल्याण हो गया।"
"रात को कथा और उपदेश ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"रात को ग्यारह की लोकल आयी। फिर साढ़े बारह की आयी, ढाई का फास्ट आया, चार की पेसेन्जर आयी, साढ़े चार का मेल आया, छः की ऐक्सप्रेस आयी। पेसेन्जर आते जाते थे, ताँगे चलते थे। ताँगेवाले राहदारियों से बोलते जाते थेः
'ऐ भाई ! बचके.....!'

----------


## ravi chacha

हमने सोचा कि कथा करने जाता हूँ लेकिन बचकर रहना है वाह वाही से।
'ऐ ! किनारे लग जा, ठोकर खायगा.....।'
बात ठीक थी। संसार की भीड़भाड़ से किनारे लग जा नहीं तो ठोकर खायेगा।
'ऐ मुसाफिर ! सावधान....।'

----------


## ravi chacha

हम संसार के मुसाफिर हैं और सावधानी से जीना है। मैंने जैसे उपदेश ले लिया।"
जिसको जगना है वह ताँगेवाले के उपदेश से भी जग जायगा। जिसको बेवकूफ रहना है वह गुरू के उपदेश से भी बेवकूफ रहता है।
'ऐ भाई ! अपने रास्ते चल। बीच में मत आ.....।'

----------


## ravi chacha

"साधना अपना रास्ता है। संसार के बीच जाना नहीं है। किसी के मामलों में टाँग अड़ाने का काम हमारा नहीं है।"
ताँगेवाला घोड़े को कोड़े फटकारता है। कोड़े की आवाज सुनाई पड़ती है। घोड़े की आँखों पर पट्टियाँ हैं। मुँह में लगाम। गाड़ी जोती हुई है। पेसेन्जर गाड़ी में बैठे हैं। काफी मालसामान भी लदा है। प्रभात के समय घोड़े को चाबुक लगते हैं। वह भी अगले जन्मों में किसी का बाप बना होगा, किसी का बेटा बना होगा, किसी का सेठ बना होगा। वे बेटे बाप अब कोई छुड़ाने नहीं आ रहे हैं। कर्म के फल अकेले को भोगने पड़ते हैं बेचारे को।

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझे प्रभात में यही सत्संग मिला।
जब तक घोड़े में दम है तब तक 'चल बेटा राजू....' कहते जायेंगे, चाबुक फटकारते जायेंगे, लगाम खींचते जायेंगे। अपने परिवार वाले भी तो यही करते हैं। 'चल बेटा राज.....' कभी वाह वाह करेंगे, कभी ताना मारेंगे, कभी पुचकारेंगे और अपने स्वार्थ की गाड़ी खिंचवाते रहेंगे। जब तक तुममें कस है तब तक चूसते रहेंगे। बूढ़े हुए तो सामने भी नहीं देखेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

गन्ने के रस वाले गन्ने को सँभालते हैं, सुबह शाम अगरबत्ती करते हैं। लेकिन साँचे में डालकर कुचल दिया, पूरा रस निकाल लिया तो बचे हुए कुचे इस प्रकार अपनी पीठ के पीछे फेंक देते हैं कि फिर आँख उठाकर देखते तक नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे ही जब तक तुम्हारे शरीर में, मन में, बुद्धि में, इन्द्रियों में दम है, रस है तब तक कुटुम्बी, पड़ोसी, नाते रिश्तेदार, समाज के लोग तुमसे स्नेह करेंगे, आदर मान देंगे। कैसे भी करके तुमसे काम लेंगे। संसार के साँचे में डालकर तुम्हारा रस निकालेंगे। जब देखेंगे कि तुम्हारी जवानी गई, बुढ़ापा आया, नस-नाड़ियों में निस्तेजता आ गयी, शक्ति क्षीण हो गई, आँखों से पूरा दिखता नहीं, कानों से पूरा सुनाई नहीं देता तब तुम्हें देखने के लिए कोई खड़ा नहीं रहेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

अभी तो किसी के काम आते हो, जीवन में रस भरा है इसलिए परिवारवाले तुम्हें छोड़ने को राजी नहीं है। घर-बार, जमीन-जागीर छोड़कर ईश्वर के रास्ते चल पड़े तो परिवार वाले वापस बुलाने आयेंगे कि चलो, सब सँभालो। लेकिन जब आप सब सँभालते सँभालते बूढ़े हो जायेंगे तब वे लोग तुम्हारे हाथ से सब छीन लेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

पत्नी बोलेगी कि चलिये। लेकिन तुमको कुछ व्याधि हो जाय, बीमारी हो जाय, खटिया पर पड़ जाओ तो फिर देखो, पत्नी भगवान से प्रार्थना करेगी कि इनका कुछ करो।
सारा संसार स्वार्थ का है। सब बताते है कि तुम्हारा यह कर्त्तव्य है, तुम्हारी यह जिम्मेदारी है। सब तुम्हारा कस निकालना चाहते है, नोंचना चाहते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

गुरू बोलते हैं- तेरी कोई जिम्मेदारी नहीं है। तू साधना करके जान ले अपने आपको कि तू परमात्मा है। परमात्मा की माया सब कार्य करती रहती है। तेरी मुख्य जिम्मेदारी यही है कि तू अपने आत्मस्वरूप में जग जा। बाकी की सब जिम्मेदारियाँ तेरी बाकी नहीं रहेगी। सब ठीक हो जायगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

उन भक्तों ने कुछ दुःखी होते हुए महात्माजी से पूछाः "अरे बापजी ! आपको फिर नींद नहीं आयी होगी ?"
"एक दिन लम्बे पैर पसार के सोना ही है। सब मिलकर जगाओगे तो भी नहीं जगूँगा। सारी रात जागता रहा और रात बहुत बढ़िया गई। .....और तुमने जो कथा रखी है न, वह तीन घण्टे नहीं करूँगा। दो घण्टे सुबह करूँगा और दो घण्टे शाम को। बाकी के समय में वाणी का संयम करूँगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

"बाप जी। रात को नींद नहीं आयी इसलिए कथा का समय कम करते हैं ?"
"नहीं....। रात्रि को जगा हूँ और अब दिन में भी जगूँगा। जो भी गुजरेगा, जो भी परिस्थितियाँ आयेंगी उसका साक्षी होकर रहूँगा।"
"बाबाजी ! ताँगे वाला ऐसा कहते थे ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

"हाँ.....।"
"ऐ भाई ! बच के.... ऐ मुसाफिर ! अपनी साईड से चल..... किनारे लग जा।"
साधक को अपना किनारा खोज लेना है।
"ऐ ! मरेगा बीच में.... हट जा....। ठोकर खायेगा......।"
"कौन क्या करता है, कौन क्या कहता है, क्या लेता-देता है, कहाँ आता जाता है इस प्रपंच में फँसेगा तो ठोकर खायेगा ही।"
अपनी महिमा को जानो। अपने गौरव से जो बाहर है उन चेष्टाओ से बचो। गुरू और ईश्वर जो उम्मीद रखते है ऐसा होकर दिखाओ।
"ऐ भाई ! बच के.... नहीं सुनेगा तो ठोकर खायेगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

बिल्कुल सच्ची बात है। गुरू और शास्त्र के वचन आदर से नहीं सुनेगा तो ठोकर खायेगा। फिर रोना भी नहीं आयेगा। जब तक गुरू की हयाति है, शास्त्र और गुरू के वचन सुनने समझने की योग्यता है तब तक समझ लिया तो समझ लिया नहीं तो तोबाह है......। गुरू का जब वियोग हो जाता है तब शिष्य के हृदय पर जो गुजरती है, हृदय के टुकड़े-टुकड़े होते हैं यह तो वही जानता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

गुरू की हयाति कितनी कीमती होती है ! गुरू जब चले जाते हैं तब शिष्य निराधार हो जाता है। उसको संसार से, संसार की निम्न गति से पूरी लड़ाई अकेले करनी पड़ती है। गुरू शिष्य को अपने सान्निध्य में रखकर निगरानी रखते हैं, उत्थान कराते हैं, गिरावट से बचाते हैं, खतरों से चेताते हैं। फिर कौन चेतायेगा ? नीचे गिराने वाले तो चारों तरफ लगे हैं। बेटा बोलेगाः "तुम मेरे बाप हो। पत्नी बोलेगीः "मेरे पति हो। ऐसा बोलेंगे कि तुम ब्रह्म हो असंग हो ? ऐसा कौन बोलेगा ?

----------


## ravi chacha

व्यापारी बाप सिखाता है बेटे को कि ग्राहक से निपट ले। सच्चा बाप तो वह है कि जो काल से निपटने की तरकीब सिखा दे।
जिसके जीवन में साधन-भजन है, बुद्धि शुद्ध है वह ताँगेवाले की बात को भी अपनी साधना की बात बना लेगा। जिसके जीवन में साधन-भजन नहीं है, नियम नहीं है वह गुरू के उपदेश की भी

----------


## ravi chacha

अवहेलना कर देगा। साधन-भजन से संपन्न होता है वह शिष्य, वह साधक गुरू के उपदेश की कदर कर सकता है। ईश्वर का भजन सर्व योग्यता को प्रकट करता। जो-जो संत, महात्मा, सिद्ध पुरूष महान् हुए हैं वे परमात्मा के भजन से ही महान् हुए है, लोगों की दी हुई उपाधियों से या पदवियों से महान् नहीं हुए। जोती हुई उर्वर भूमि में बीज बोते हैं  वह अच्छा फलता है ऐसे साधन भजन से योग्यता विकसित किये हुए अन्तःकरण वाले साधक में गुरू का उपदेश चमक उठता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

किसी की दी हुई उपाधि से जो बड़ा बन जाता है वह खतरे वाला आदमी है। मिली हुई उपाधि है, अपना अनुभव नहीं है। बिना अनुभव के, दूसरों की दी हुई उपाधियों में राजी होकर जीना यह तो ऑक्सीजन की बोतल पर जीना हुआ। अपनी महानता को जाना नहीं और लोग महान कहते हैं, वाह वाह करते हैं तो सावधान ! मृत्यु के समय अपनी अनुभूति काम आयेगी, किसी के दिये हुए टाइटल काम नहीं आयेंगे। तो अपना अनुभव कर लो बस।

----------


## ravi chacha

ममैवांशो जीवलोके जीवभूतः सनातनः।
हम सनातन हैं, चेतन हैं, विमल हैं, सहज सुखराशि हैं। यह अनुभव कर लो। जरा सी बात है। श्रीकृष्ण की बात नहीं मानोगे तो और किस की मानोगे ? हमारी भी वही बात है जो श्रीकृष्ण कह रहे हैं। हमारी कोई दूसरी बात हो तो मत मानो। हम तुमसे कहें कि तुम जीव हो, तुम पटेल हो तो हमारा कहना मत मानो। हम कहते हैं कि तुम चेतन हो, यह तो मान लो। हम शास्त्र की बात कहते हैं तो मानो। हम अगर अपने घर की, फैक्टरी की या दुकान की बात कहें की तुम शक्कर के ग्राहक हो, तुम शक्कर लो, यह बात मानना।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम तो ब्रह्म परमात्मा की औलाद हो। बाप तैसे बेटे..... वड़ तैसे टेटे। तुम अमृतपुत्र हो। अपने अमृत स्वभाव को जान लो। कब तक पिता के गन्दे अंगों से पसार होंगे ? कब तक माता के गर्भों में ठोकरें खाओगे ? जन्म-मरण के घटीयंत्र में कब तक घूमोगे ? ॐ.....ॐ......ॐ....
हे साधक ! उठ। कमर कस। अपनी महिमा में जाग। हजार बार फिसलने पर भी घबरा मत। उदास मत हो। निराश मत हो। एक कदम आगे रख। परिस्थितियों के सम्बन्ध से अपने को अलिप्त समझ। बार-बार इन पावन विचारों का मनन कर।
साहस..... बल..... प्रेम..... प्रसन्नता....।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्यंतिक दुःखनिवृत्ति

----------


## ravi chacha

रूपये के लिए परिश्रम हमको बाहर ले जाता हैः ऑफिस में, फैक्टरी में, दुकान में। मतलब के लिए अधिकारी के साथ हाँ में हाँ मिलानी पड़ती है, चाहे वह अधिकारी सब प्रकार से हेय ही क्यों न हो। उपासन हमें देवता या ईश्वर के 'मैं' के साथ एक करती है और अहंग्रहोपासना, धारणा, ध्यान, समाधि हमको अपने आप में बैठाती हैं। ये सब कर्म उपासना के फल हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मविद्या इससे निराली चीज है। उसमें न तो अपने में बैठना है, न बाहर इहलोक या परलोक में विषय या इष्ट के साथ बैठना है। इसमें न विषयाकार सुखवृत्ति है, न इष्टाकार सुखवृत्ति है और समाधि की शान्तिवृत्ति है। सकाम उपासना का फल लोक-परलोक में सुख होता है, निष्काम उपासना का फल इष्टदेव से तादात्म्य होता है और धारणा, ध्यान, समाधि आदि निवर्तक कर्म हैं उनमें वृत्ति निरूद्ध होकर अपने आपमें बैठ जाती है। ये तीनों ब्रह्मविद्या के फल नहीं हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

द्वैत के अत्यन्ताभाव से उपलक्षित एवं प्रत्यक् चैतन्य से अभिन्न जो तत्त्व है उसको ब्रह्म कहते है। उस ब्रह्म को जानना ब्रह्मविद्या है। द्वैत प्रपंच अर्थात् पाँच प्रकार के भेदः जीव जीव का भेद, जीव जगत का भेद, जीव ईश्वर का भेद, ईश्वर जगत का भेद और जगत जगत का भेद। ये भेद जिसमें नहीं है, जो इन भेदों का प्रकाशक है और जिसमें ये भेद अधिष्ठित दिखते हैं – ऐसा जो जगत्कारण ईश्वर और देह देहस्थ जीव के भेद से रहित चेतन तत्त्व है ब्रह्म, उसको ऐसा ही जानना ब्रह्मविद्या है।

----------


## ravi chacha

"मैं पाप-पुण्य का कर्त्ता नहीं, सुख दुःख का भोक्ता नहीं, लोक परलोक में आने जाने वाला संसारी नहीं, मैं परिच्छिन्न नहीं। मैं साक्षात् ब्रह्म हूँ।" – इस बोध से अविद्या की निवृत्ति और उससे बन्धन, परतन्त्रता आदि सबकी निवृत्ति तथा स्वरूपभूत आनन्द की प्राप्ति, यह ब्रह्मविद्या का फल है।

----------


## ravi chacha

धर्म कराता है, उपासना भुगवाती है और सांख्ययोग छुड़वाते हैं। परन्तु यह जो ब्रह्मविद्या है वह तो एक झटके में ही अनादि काल से प्रवर्तित अविद्याजन्य कर्तृत्व, भोक्तृतत्व, संसारित्व, परिच्छिन्नत्व की भ्रान्ति को काट फेंकती है और सम्पूर्ण दुःखों की निवृत्ती होकर परम स्वातन्त्र्य रूप मोक्ष एवं परमानन्द का भोग होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अज्ञान के कारण हमने अपने को मन के साथ उलझा लिया है। मन के अनुसार हो तो सुख, विपरीत हो तो दुःख। मानो हम हो गये पत्नी और मन हो गया हमारा पति। पति भी ऐसा कि घर में रहे तो नींद में रहे और जागे तो बाहर चले जाय। जो पत्नी की तरफ देखे ही नहीं ऐसे पति से कौन पत्नी सुखी होगी ?

----------


## ravi chacha

यज्जाग्रतो दूरमुदेति।
(यजु. माध्य. 34.1)
ऐसे मन की मुट्ठी में अपने आपको दे देना बेवकूफी के सिवा कुछ नहीं है। मोक्ष का अर्थ है इस नासमझी से छूट जाना। असल में छूटता कुछ नहीं है, बेवकूफी ही छूटती है। अब अगर इसमें भी आपको दुःख लगता है तो फिर 'खुदा हाफिज' (ईश्वर आपकी रक्षा करे) ऐसा ही बोलना पड़े।

----------


## ravi chacha

कामना की निवृत्ति
कामना की पूर्ति होती है तो वह बार बार उठती है। कामना यदि अतृप्त रहती है तो तृप्त होने के लिए परिश्रम करवाती है। कामना की पूर्ति-आपूर्ति नहीं, कामना की निवृत्ति होनी चाहिए।
अपने आपका सहज स्वाभाविक रस जब आदमी नहीं ले पाता तब उसे कामनाएँ सताती हैं, विकार-वासनाएँ सताती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

निरसता कामना की जननी है। किसी भी पदार्थ की कामना जगती है तो परिश्रम व परेशानी बढ़ती है। उससे कर्मबन्धन बनते हैं। जीवन में भीतर से निरसता न रहे। जब आत्मा का असली रस मिल जाता है तब नकली रस छूटता है। असली रस की उपलब्धि सत्संग से ही संभव है। दूसरा कोई उपाय नहीं। सत्संग माने सत् स्वरूप परमात्मा का संग। यह सत्संग चार प्रकार से हो सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सत् चित् आनन्दस्वरूप आत्मा-परमात्मा की अपरोक्षानुभूति होना माने आत्म-साक्षात्कार होना, बार-बार उसी ब्रह्मानन्द में डूबना, मस्त होना यह एक नम्बर का सत्संग है।
जिन महापुरूषों की ब्रह्मानुभूति हो गई है उनके प्रत्यक्ष सान्निध्य में जाकर, उनकी अमृतवाणी सुनकर सत्यस्वरूप परमात्मा के आनन्द में डूबना या दूसरे नंबर का सत्संग है। उन ब्रह्मनिष्ठ

----------


## ravi chacha

महापुरूषों की अमृतवाणी से बने हुए सत्साहित्य का सेवन, वाचन, श्रवण, मनन, निदिध्यासन करके सत्यस्वरूप परमात्मा की रसानुभूति की राह पर चलना यह तीसरे नम्बर का सत्संग है। ऐसे ग्रन्थ किसी के द्वारा सुनना और समझने की कोशिश करना यह चौथे नम्बर का सत्संग है। फिर आता है अनुभव संपन्न महापुरूषों के शास्त्रों को लेकर उसमें देश, काल व व्यक्ति की रूचि के अनुसार वीर रस, हास्य रस, शृंगार रस के किस्से कहानियाँ जोड़कर आलंकारिक भाषा में उन पवित्र ग्रन्थों का कथन, उसे कथा अमृत कहा जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो कीर्तन करता है वह कथा में पहुँच जाता है और जो कथा में जाता है वह देर सबेर चौथे, तीसरे, दूसरे और प्रथम नम्बर के सत्संग में पहुँच जाता है।
सत्संग में ही जीवन की सार्थकता है। सत्संग के बिना पूरी उम्रभर परिश्रम कर करके, मेहनत मजदूरी, धन्धे-रोजगार कर करके मर जायेंगे। आखिर क्या ? बेटे-बेटियों की, कुटुम्ब-परिवार की सब जिम्मेदारियाँ अदा कर लें फिर भी जीवन भीतर से खोखला जान पड़ता है। हाय हाय में पूरी उम्र बीत जाती है। भीतर का रस जब तक प्रकट नहीं होता तब तक आदमी को संसार में भटकना पड़ता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपनी अक्ल इन्सान को जब तक आती नहीं।
दिल की परेशानी पूरी तब तक जाती नहीं।
अपनी अक्ल यह है कि अपना भीतर का रस मिल जाय। जीवन में भीतर से निरसता आती है तभी आदमी बाहर भागता है। आप भीतर का रस पा लें तो संसार के रस आपके चरणों में गिरेंगे। भीतर का रस नहीं है तो आपको संसार के रस के पीछे भागना पड़ेगा। .....आत्मा-परमात्मा का रस एक बार ठीक से मिल गया तो फिर जाता नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

देहाभिमान का अन्त होते ही चित्त की विश्रान्ति हो जाती है। देह को 'मैं' माना, कुटुम्बियों को 'मेरा' माना। .....फिर, यह करना है.... वह करना है.... ऐसी कामनाएँ जगीं तो आ गये आत्मस्वरूप से बाहर। भीतर की शान्ति चली गयी। 'मेरे बच्चे.... मेरा परिवार... मेरी पत्नी.... मेरा धन्धा रोजगार हाय ! मेरा क्या होगा ?" तो संसार का विषचक्र चालू।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसीलिए उच्च कोटि के साधक घरबार छोड़कर ईश्वरप्राप्ति के लिए कदम रखते थे उनसे ऋषि लोग प्रतिज्ञा करवाते थे कि जब तक परमात्म-प्राप्ति न हो जाय, ब्रह्मज्ञान न हो जाय तब तक अपने घर के इर्दगिर्द के सौ कोस तक के इलाके का पानी नहीं पियेंगे। ऐसा प्रतिज्ञाबद्ध साधक अपने परिवार में कैसे जाकर ठहर सकता है ? इस प्रतिज्ञा के बल से वह पारिवारिक मोह-ममता की फाँसी से मुक्त हो जाता था।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने कुटुम्बियों में, नाते-रिश्तेदारों में रहने से देहाध्यास का सर्जन और वृद्धि होती रहती है। बेटा बाप की नजर से देखता है, पत्नी पति की नजर से देखती है, माँ बेटे की नजर से देखती है। जैसी नजर से लोग देखते हैं वैसा सम्बन्ध बन जाता है। क्योंकि हमारा आत्मस्वरूप ऐसा शुद्ध है, ऐसा पवित्र है, ऐसा शक्तिमान है, ऐसा शीघ्रफलदायी है कि उसमें जैसी कल्पना करो वैसा सत्य भासता है। सामने जैसा भाव रख दो वैसा ही हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शादी में एक कन्या के साथ अग्नि के सात फेरे फिर लिये, उस कन्या में पत्नी का भाव रखा तो वह पत्नी हो गई। पत्नी को देखते ही चित्त उसी प्रकार के विचारों में जायेगा।
ब्रह्मज्ञानी संत को देहाध्यास नहीं रहा। 'मैं देह हूँ' ऐसी भ्रांति उनमें निवृत्त हो गई। अतः वे संसार के सम्बन्धों में लिपायमान नहीं होते। तुम अपने को देह मानोगे तो पुत्र परिवार, पत्नी आदि को अवश्य अपना मानोगे। अपना देहाध्यास छोड़ोगे तो पूरा विश्व मेरा ही आत्मस्वरूप है ऐसा अनुभव होने लगेगा। ब्रह्मज्ञान के बिना जीने का मजा नहीं है। और ...... ब्रह्मज्ञान कठिन भी नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जितना महत्त्व नश्चर चीजों को, नश्वर धन्धे-रोजगार को दिया है उससे आधा महत्त्व भी अगर परमात्मा को देवे तो हर इन्सान भगवान हो जाये। जितना समय तुच्छ चीजों के पीछे, दुनियाई सम्बन्धों के पीछे, बेटा-बेटी-दामाद-सास-श्वसुर-यार-दोस्त के पीछे, मुलाकात-मेहफिल के पीछे बरबाद किया उससे आधा समय अगर संतों के पीछे, ईश्वर के पीछे लगा दे, सत्कार्य और सेवा में लगा दे, तो अन्तःकरण शुद्ध हो जाय और आत्मा का ज्ञान हो जाय। जितना महत्त्व भगवान को देना चाहिए उतना महत्त्व हम संसार और उसके सम्बन्धों को दे बैठे हैं। इसीलिए हम परेशान होते हैं। संसार को

----------


## ravi chacha

ईश्वर से भी ज्यादा सत्य बना बैठे हैं। ईश्वर प्राप्ति का मूल्य हम समझ नहीं पाते। इसीलिए भीतर का असली रस हम पा नहीं सकते। चारों प्रकार के सत्संग के द्वारा सत् स्वरूप परमात्मा की प्राप्ति हो जाय, भीतर का आत्मरस एक बार छिड़ जाय तो हमारा जीवन रसीला बन जाय, कामनाओं की निवृत्ति हो जाने से हमारी दर-दर की भटकान बन्द हो जाय। जीवन की तमाम परेशानियों से हम पार हो जायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

निराकार आधार हमारे................
जो महापुरूष देह का मान नहीं चाहते उनको अपने आप मान मिलता है। ऐसे महापुरूषों को हम शंकर नहीं कहेंगे अपितु श्रीमद् आद्य शंकराचार्य कहेंगे, वेदव्यास नहीं कहेंगे अपितु भगवान वेदव्यास कहेंगे। उनके लिये न्यून शब्दों का प्रयोग नहीं करेंगे बल्कि आदर देंगे, हालाँकि उनको हजारों वर्ष हो गये।

----------


## ravi chacha

'हिटलर मर गया, रावण मर गया, कंस मर गया.....' ऐसा हम कहते हैं कि लेकिन भगवान श्रीकृष्ण और श्रीरामचन्द्रजी के लिए ऐसा नहीं कहते। इन महापुरूषों का भी साकार रूप तो विलीन हो गया फिर भी उनके लिए आदरपूर्ण वाणी उच्चारेंगे। वे अपने स्वरूप को यथार्थ जानते थे, अपने देह से नितान्त पृथक थे, अपने नामरूप का मान वे नहीं चाहते थे। इसीलिए उनके नाम व रूप का मान हो रहा है। आप अपने नाम और शरीर के मान की इच्छा छोड़ दें तो आपका भी मान होने लगेगा। 'मेरा नाम हो जाय, मेरी इज्जत हो जाय इसलिए मैं इज्जत छोड़ रहा हूँ....।' तो इज्जत के लिए गहरी इच्छा तो पड़ी है। मान की वासना मौजूद है। ईश्वर में अहं विलीन नहीं हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वामी रामतीर्थ पहले कालेज में प्रोफेसर थे। फिर वैराग्य आया कि, "प्रभु अपने हृदय में हो और उसका साक्षात्कार नहीं हो तो क्या जीना ?" वैराग्य उमड़ पड़ा तो नौकरी से इस्तीफा देकर चल पड़े। उनके दोस्त उनको गुरू जैसे मानते थे, बड़ा आदर करते थे, वे भी साथ चले। रामतीर्थ की पत्नी और दो छोटे बच्चे भी साथ चल पड़े। ऐसे पति और मधुर पिता को कौन छोड़े ?

----------


## ravi chacha

रामतीर्थ ने कहाः "सब साथ चलो, कोई बात नहीं लेकिन हम तो संन्यास लेंगे। ईश्वर के लिए जियेंगे। तुमको भी ईश्वर के भरोसे जीना हो तो ठीक है, चलो साथ में। लेकिन साथ में कुछ लेकर चले, संसार को पकड़कर चले तो बात नहीं बनेगी।"
सबने कहाः "नहीं लेंगे संसार को साथ में। सब छोड़कर ऐसे ही चलेंगे।"
सब गये। एक जगह ध्यान में बैठे। भोजन का समय हुआ। भूख लगी। बच्चे बैठे हैं, पत्नी बैठे है, दूसरे लोग भी बैठे हैं। राम बादशाह एक ऊँचे टीले पर जाकर आत्मध्यान में डूबे हैं। अब क्या करें ?

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रकृति ने किसी आदमी की प्रेरणा की। उसने देखा कि ये सब कब के इधर ही बैठे हैं। भूखे-प्यासे होंगे। वह स्वामी राम के पास गया और नम्रता से बोलाः
"आपको भोजन कराना है।"
रामतीर्थ ने आँखें खोली। भक्त की बात सुनी। उससे पूछाः
"कौन कराता है भोजन ?"
"स्वामी जी, मैं कराता हूँ।"
"नहीं करना है। ईश्वर भोजन करायेगा तो करेंगे। तेरा भोजन हम नहीं करते।"
वह आदमी चला गया। समय बीता। कोई भोजन कराने नहीं आया। तब रामतीर्थ ने कहाः "देखो, अपने पास कुछ न कुछ पड़ा होगा इसलिए ईश्वर नहीं आया। सब लोग जाँचों, तुम्हारे पास क्या है ?"

----------


## ravi chacha

तलाश की तो पत्नी ने एक अंगूठी छुपाकर रखी थी वह मिली। सोचा था कि कहीं भूखे मरेंगे तो इसका उपयोग करेंगे। रामतीर्थ बोलेः "इसीलिए ईश्वर नहीं आये भोजन कराने। अभी हमने ईश्वर का पूरा सहारा नहीं लिया, अंगूठी के सहारे बैठे हैं। ईश्वर पर पूरा भरोसा नहीं है। आपद काल में अंगूठी काम आयेगी, ईश्वर नहीं आयेंगे ऐसी पक्की धारणा है तो ईश्वर कैसे आयेंगे ?"
जब श्रद्धा विश्वास सौ प्रतिशत होता है तब अपना ही चैतन्य, अनन्त ब्रह्माण्डों में फैला हुआ अनन्त लीला करके श्रद्धा के अनुसार घटना घटित कर देता है, इष्ट आ जाते हैं। लेकिन तत्त्वज्ञान इससे भी आगे की बात है। उसमें इच्छित वस्तु, इच्छित अवस्था प्राप्त होने पर या उसके विपरीत होने पर जिस तन और मन को क्षोभ, खेद होता है उस क्षोभ और खेद से तत्त्ववेत्ता अपने को अप्रभावित रखता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह ब्रह्मविद्या अज्ञान निवृत्त करके मन की बेवकूफी से परिस्थितियों के साथ जुड़ने की आदत तुड़ाकर अपने नित्यमुक्त स्वरूप में जगा देती है।
ऐ साधक ! दृढ़ निश्चयी हो। अपने मुक्त स्वरूप उस मालिक पर, उस प्रभु पर न्योछावर कर दे भूत और भविष्य की इच्छाओं को, चिन्ताओं को, परिस्थितियों को। उनको बीतने दे और अपने नित्य स्वभाव में हलचल मत होने दे।

----------


## ravi chacha

वास्तविक एकान्त चिन्मय तत्त्व ही है, जहाँ हलचल पैदा करने वाला कोई प्राकृत पदार्थ, व्यक्ति आदि पैदा हुआ ही नहीं। उस चिन्मय तत्त्व को 'मैं' जान। वह चिन्मय तत्त्व तेरा स्वरूप है। वही पूर्ण प्रेम स्वरूप, पूर्ण स्वतंत्र और पूर्ण आनन्द का खजाना है। तेरे इसी आत्मखजाने से अनादि काल से सृष्टि में अदभुत आविष्कार, अदभुत आकर्षण और अदभुत आनन्द आ रहा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर भी इस चिन्मय तत्त्व में कभी कुछ कमी नहीं  हुई।  वह तेरा वास्तविक स्वरूप है। वस्तुओं-व्यक्तियों-परिस्थितियों से तू कभी छोटा-बड़ा नहीं होता। सहस्र नेत्रधारी इन्द्रदेव और लोकपाल, राजेमहाराजे, यक्ष, गन्धर्व, किन्नर सब तेरे इस चिन्मय तत्त्व से संचालित हो रहे हैं। तू एक शरीर में नहीं, तू अनेकों में एकरूप हो विराजमान है। मन की भिन्नता से, संस्कारों की भिन्नता से सब भिन्न-भिन्न दिखता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वास्तव मे तुझ चैतन्य का ही विलास है। कोयल की टहुकार, पक्षियों की किल्लोल, फूलों की महक, बादलों की गूँज, बिजली की चमक और दिल की धड़कन.... सब तेरी चेतना का चमत्कार है।
हे चेतन स्वरूप ! कब तक शरीर और मन के साथ जुड़कर बेवकूफी का खेल खेलेगा ? जाग अपनी असलियत में। उसी समय सब दुःख, पाप, कर्मों के जाल कट जायेंगे। ब्रह्मविद्या के सिवाय और कोई उपाय नहीं। ब्रह्मज्ञान के सिवाय दुःख से सदा के लिए बचने का और कोई उपाय नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमेशा ब्रह्मचिन्तन कर। अपने ब्रह्मभाव को याद कर। छोटी मोटी परिस्थितियों को, छोटे-मोटे दृश्यों को जहाँ से रंग मिलते हैं उस आधार में जाग जा। 'तमाम दुनियाँ है खेल मेरा....' ऐसा नित्य अनुभव कर। रोना, चीखना, घबड़ाना, परेशान होना, परिस्थतियों की, अवस्थाओं की इच्छा करना.... मन की इस नागपाश से सावधान हो जा।

----------


## ravi chacha

मानव ! तुझे नहीं याद क्या ? तू ब्रह्म का ही अंश है।
कुल गोत्र तेरा ब्रह्म है, सदब्रह्म तेरा वंश है।।
चैतन्य है तू अज अमल है, सहज ही सुख राशि है।
जन्मे नहीं मरता नहीं, कूटस्थ है अविनाशी है।।
निर्दोष है निस्संग है, बेरूप है बिनु रंग है।
तीनों शरीरों से रहित, साक्षी सदा बिनु अंग है।।
सुख शान्ति का भण्डार है, आत्मा परम आनन्द है।
क्यों भूलता है आपको ? तुझमें न कोई द्वन्द्व है।।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐ मानव !
तू कितना महान्.....!!
मानव ! तू अपनी महानता देख।
रूपयों से, कपड़ों से, सत्ता से, सौन्दर्य से,
साथियों से तू अपने को बड़ा मत मान।
अपने असली बड़प्पन को निहार।
यह उधारा बड़प्पन कब तक टिकेगा ?
योग के द्वारा संसार के सुखों का भी ठीक उपयोग कर
और आत्मसुख का भी अमृत पी। भोग एवं मोक्ष दोनों ही
लड्डूओं का तू अधिकारी है। चिन्ताओं और अज्ञान की
जंजीरों में नाहक अपने को क्यों उलझा रहा है ?
उठ... खड़ा हो जा अपने पैरों पर। अपना
आन्तरिक खजाना खोलने के लिए प्रतिदिन
आध-पौन घण्टा सुबह-शाम अभ्यास करके
देख... तू कितना महान् है !

----------


## ravi chacha

युग-प्रवर्तक संत श्री आशारामजी महाराज

आत्मारामी, श्रोत्रिय, ब्रह्मनिष्ठ, योगिराज प्रातःस्मरणीय परम पूज्य संत श्री आशारामजी बापू ने आज भारत ही नहीं वरन् समस्त विश्व को अपनी अमृतवाणी से परितृप्त कर दिया है। बालक आसुमल का जन्म अखण्ड भारत के सिंध प्रांत के बेराणी गाँव में 17 अप्रैल 1941 को हुआ था। आपके पिता थाऊमलजी सिरुमलानी नगरसेठ थे तथा माता महँगीबा धर्मपरायणा और सरल स्वभाव की थीं। बाल्यकाल में ही आपश्री के मुखमंडल पर झलकते ब्रह्मतेज को देखकर, आपके कुलगुरु ने भविष्यवाणी की थी कि ʹआगे चलकर यह बालक एक महान संत बनेगा, लोगों का उद्धार करेगा।ʹ इस भविष्यवाणी की सत्यता आज किसी से छिपी नहीं है। ये ही आसुमल ब्रह्मनिष्ठा को प्राप्त कर आज बड़े-बड़े दार्शनिकों, वैज्ञानिकों, नेताओं तथा अफसरों से लेकर शिक्षित-अशिक्षित साधक-साधिकाओं तक सभी को अध्यात्म-ज्ञान की शिक्षा दे रहे हैं, भटके हुए मानव-समुदाय को सही दिशा प्रदान कर रहे हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

आपश्री का बाल्यकाल एवं युवावस्था विवेक-वैराग्य की पराकाष्ठा से संपन्न थे, जिससे आप अल्पायु में ही गृहत्याग कर प्रभुमिलन की प्यास में जंगलों में बीहड़ों में घूमते-तड़पते रहे। नैनीताल के जंगल में स्वामी श्री लीलाशाहजी आपको सदगुरुरूप में प्राप्त हुए। मात्र 23 वर्ष की अल्पायु में आपने पूर्णत्व का साक्षात्कार कर लिया। सदगुरु ने कहाः "आज से लोग तुम्हें ʹसंत आसारामजीʹ के रूप में जानेंगे। जो आत्मिक दिव्यता तुमने पायी है उसे जन जन में वितरित करो।"

----------


## ravi chacha

गुरुआज्ञा शिरोधार्य करके समाधि-सुख छोड़कर आप अशांति की भीषण आग से तप्त लोगों में शांति का संचार करने हेतु समाज के बीच आ गये। सन् 1972 में आप श्री साबरमती के पावन तट पर स्थित मोटेरा पधारे, जहाँ दिन में भी मारपीट, लूटपाट, डकैती व असामाजिक कार्य होते थे। वही मोटेरा गाँव आज लाखों-करोड़ों श्रद्धालुओं का पावन तीर्थधाम, शांतिधाम बन चुका है। इस साबर-तट स्थित आश्रमरूपी विशाल वटवृक्ष की 370 से भी अधिक शाखाएँ आज भारत ही नहीं अपितु संपूर्ण विश्व में फैल चुकी हैं और इन आश्रमों में सभी वर्णों, जातियों और संप्रदायों के लोग देश-विदेश से आकर आत्मानंद में डुबकी लगाते हैं तथा हृदय में परमेश्वरीय शांति का प्रसाद पाकर अपने को धन्य-धन्य अनुभव करते हैं। अध्यात्म में सभी मार्गों का समन्वय करके पूज्यश्री अपने शिष्यों के सर्वांगीण विकास का मार्ग सुगम करते हैं। भक्तियोग, ज्ञानयोग, निष्काम कर्मयोग और कुण्डलिनी योग से साधक-शिष्यों का, जिज्ञासुओं का आध्यात्मिक मार्ग सरल कर देते हैं। निष्काम कर्मयोग हेतु आश्रम द्वारा स्थापित 1325 से भी अधिक सेवा समितियाँ आश्रम की सेवाओं को समाज के कोने-कोने तक पहुँचाने में जुटी रहती हैं।

ʹसभी का मंगलʹ का उदघोष पूज्य बापूजी को हिन्दू, मुस्लिम, सिख, ईसाई, पारसी व अन्य धर्मावलम्बी भी अपने हृदय-स्थल में बसाये हुए हैं व अपने को पूज्य श्री के शिष्य कहलाने में गर्व महसूस करते हैं। भारत की राष्ट्रीय एकता-अखण्डता व शांति के प्रबल समर्थक पूज्यश्री ने राष्ट्र के कल्याणार्थ अपना पूरा जीवन समर्पित कर दिया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मंत्रदीक्षा में मिलने वाले आशीर्वाद मंत्र के लाभ

पूज्य बापू जी मंत्रदीक्षा के समय गुरुमंत्र या सारस्वत्य मंत्र के साथ एक आशीर्वाद मंत्र भी देते हैं। रोज इस मंत्र की एक माला जप करने से हार्ट अटैक आदि हृदय के विकारों से रक्षा होती है। दिमाग के रोगों में भी लाभ होता है। यदि यकृत (लीवर) खराब हो गया हो तो इसके नियमित जप से ठीक हो जाता है। इससे पाचन की गड़बड़ियाँ भी ठीक हो जाती हैं और भूख खुलकर लगती है। यदि पीलिया (जाँडिस) हो तो इस मंत्र का 50 माला जब करने से वह दूर हो जाता है। कुछ दिन तक रोज दस माला जप करे तो पति-पत्नी के झगड़े शांत होते हैं। रक्तचाप (हाई बी.पी., लो.बी.पी.) में भी इस आशीर्वाद मंत्र के जप से फायदा होता है

----------


## ravi chacha

पावन उदगार

सुख-शांति व स्वास्थ्य का प्रसाद बाँटने के लिए ही बापू जी का अवतरण हुआ है।

"मेरे अत्यन्त प्रिय मित्र श्री आसाराम जी बापू से मैं पूर्वकाल से हृदयपूर्वक परिचित हूँ। संसार में सुखी रहने के लिए समस्त जनता को शारीरिक स्वास्थ्य और मानसिक शांति दोनों आवश्यक हैं। सुख-शांति व स्वास्थ्य का प्रसाद बाँटने के लिए ही इन संत का, महापुरुष का अवतरण हुआ है। आज के संतों-महापुरुषों में प्रमुख मेरे प्रिय मित्र बापूजी हमारे भारत देश के, हिन्दू जनता के, आम जनता के, विश्ववासियों के उद्धार के लिए रात-दिन घूम-घूमकर सत्संग, भजन, कीर्तन आदि द्वारा सभी विषयों पर मार्गदर्शन दे रहें हैं। अभी में गले में थोड़ी तकलीफ है तो उन्होंने तुरन्त मुझे दवा बताई। इस प्रकार सबके स्वास्थ्य और मानसिक शांति, दोनों के लिए उनका जीवन समर्पित है। वे धनभागी हैं जो लोगों को बापूजी के सत्संग व सान्निध्य में लाने का दैवी कार्य करते हैं।"

----------


## ravi chacha

काँची कामकोटि पीठ के शंकराचार्य जगदगुरु श्री जयेन्द्र सरस्वती जी महाराज।

हर व्यक्ति जो निराश है उसे आसाराम जी की ज़रूरत है

"श्रद्धेय-वंदनीय जिनके दर्शन से कोटि-कोटि जनों के आत्मा को शांति मिली है व हृदय उन्नत हुआ है, ऐसे महामनीषि संत श्री आसारामजी के दर्शन करके आज मैं कृतार्थ हुआ। जिस महापुरुष ने, जिस महामानव ने, जिस दिव्य चेतना से संपन्न पुरुष ने इस धरा पर धर्म, संस्कृति, अध्यात्म और भारत की उदात्त परंपराओं को पूरी ऊर्जा (शक्ति) से स्थापित किया है, उस महापुरुष के मैं दर्शन न करूँ ऐसा तो हो ही नहीं सकता। इसलिए मैं स्वयं यहाँ आकर अपने-आपको धन्य और कृतार्थ महसूस कर रहा हूँ। मेरे प्रति इनका जो स्नेह है यह तो मुझ पर इनका आशीर्वाद है और बड़ों का स्नेह तो हमेशा रहता ही है छोटों के प्रति। यहाँ पर मैं आशीर्वाद लेने के लिए आया हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं समझता हूँ कि जीवन में लगभग हर व्यक्ति निराश है और उसको आसारामजी की ज़रूरत है। देश यदि ऊँचा उठेगा, समृद्ध बनेगा, विकसित होगा तो अपनी प्राचीन परंपराओं, नैतिक मूल्यों और आदर्शों से ही होगा और वह आदर्शों, नैतिक मूल्यों, प्राचीन सभ्यता, धर्म-दर्शन और संस्कृति का जो जागरण है, वह आशाओ के राम बनने से ही होगा। इसलिए श्रद्धेय, वंदनीय महाराज श्री 'आसाराम जी' की सारी दुनिया को जरूरत है। बापू जी के चरणों में प्रार्थना करते हुए कि आप दिशा देते रहना, राह दिखाते रहना, हम भी आपके पीछे-पीछे चलते रहेंगे और एक दिन मंजिल मिलेगी ही, पुनः आपके चरणों में वंदन!"

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रसिद्ध योगाचार्य श्री रामदेव जी महाराज।

बापू नित्य नवीन, नित्य वर्धनीय आनंदस्वरूप हैं

"परम पूज्य बापू के दर्शन करके मैं पहले भी आ चुका हूँ। दर्शन करके 'दिने-दिने नवं-नवं प्रतिक्षण वर्धनाम्' अर्थात बापू नित्य नवीन, नित्य वर्धनीय आनंदस्वरूप हैं, ऐसा अनुभव हो रहा है और यह स्वाभाविक ही है। पूज्य बापू जी को प्रणाम!"

सुप्रसिद्ध कथाकार संत श्री मोरारी बापू।



पुण्य संचय व ईश्वर की कृपा का फलः ब्रह्मज्ञान का दिव्य सत्संग

"ईश्वर की कृपा होती है तो मनुष्य जन्म मिलता है। ईश्वर की अतिशय कृपा होती है तो मुमुक्षत्व का उदय होता है परन्तु जब अपने पूर्वजन्मों के पुण्य इकट्ठे होते हैं और ईश्वर की परम कृपा होती है तब ऐसा ब्रह्मज्ञान का दिव्य सत्संग सुनने को मिलता है, जैसा पूज्यपाद बापूजी के श्रीमुख से आपको यहाँ सुनने को मिल रहा है।"

प्रसिद्ध कथाकार सुश्री कनकेश्वरी देवी।

----------


## ravi chacha

बापू जी का सान्निध्य गंगा के पावन प्रवाह जैसा है

"कल-कल करती इस भागीरथी की धवल धारा के किनारे पर पूज्य बापू जी के सान्निध्य में बैठकर मैं बड़ा ही आह्लादित व प्रमुदित हूँ... आनंदित हूँ... रोमाँचित हूँ...

गंगा भारत की सुषुम्ना नाड़ी है। गंगा भारत की संजीवनी है। श्री विष्णुजी के चरणों से निकलकर ब्रह्माजी के कमण्डलु व जटाधर के माथे पर शोभायमान गंगा त्रैयोगसिद्धिकार   है। विष्णुजी के चरणों से निकली गंगा भक्तियोग की प्रतीति कराती है और शिवजी के मस्तक पर स्थित गंगा ज्ञानयोग की उच्चतर भूमिका पर आरूढ़ होने की खबर देती है। मुझे ऐसा लग रहा है कि आज बापूजी के प्रवचनों को सुनकर मैं गंगा में गोता लगा रहा हूँ क्योंकि उनका प्रवचन, उनका सान्निध्य गंगा के पावन प्रवाह जैसा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे अलमस्त फकीर हैं। वे बड़े सरल और सहज हैं। वे जितने ही ऊपर से सरल हैं, उतने ही अंतर में गूढ़ हैं। उनमें हिमालय जैसी उच्चता, पवित्रता, श्रेष्ठता है और सागरतल जैसी गम्भीरता है। वे राष्ट्र की अमूल्य धरोहर हैं। उन्हें देखकर ऋषि-परम्परा का बोध होता है। गौतम, कणाद, जैमिनि, कपिल, दादू, मीरा, कबीर, रैदास आदि सब कभी-कभी उनमें दिखते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

जूना अखाड़ा पीठाधीश्वर स्वामी अवधेशानंदजी महाराज, हरिद्वार।

बापू जी हमारी आँख में ज्ञान का अंजन लगा रहे हैं

"संत महात्माओं के दर्शन तभी होते हैं, उनका सान्निध्य तभी मिलता है जब कोई पुण्य जागृत होता है। जरूर यह मेरे पुण्यों का ही फल है जो बापू जी के दर्शन हुए। देश भर की परिक्रमा करते हुए जन-जन के मन में अच्छे संस्कार जगाना, यह एक ऐसा परम राष्ट्रीय कर्तव्य है, जिसने हमारे देश को आज तक जीवित रखा है और इसके बल पर हम उज्जवल भविष्य का सपना देख रहे हैं, उस सपने को साकार करने की शक्ति-भक्ति एकत्र कर रहे हैं। पूज्य बापू जी सारे देश में भ्रमण करके जागरण का शंखनाद कर रहे हैं, संस्कार दे रहे हैं तथा अच्छे और बुरे में भेद करना सिखा रहे हैं। हमारी जो प्राचीन धरोहर थी और जिसे हम लगभग भूलने का पाप कर बैठे थे, बापू जी हमारी आँखों में ज्ञान का अंजन लगाकर उसको फिर से हमारे सामने रख रहे हैं। बापू जी का प्रवचन सुनकर बड़ा बल मिलता है। पुण्य-प्रवचन सुनते ही निराशा भी आज दूर हो गयी, बड़ा आनंद आया। मैं बापूजी के चरणों में विनम्र होकर नमन करता हूँ। उनका आशीर्वाद हमें मिलता रहे, उनके आशीर्वाद से प्रेरणा पाकर, बल प्राप्त करके हम कर्तव्य के पथ पर निरंतर चलते हुए परम वैभव को प्राप्त करें, यही प्रभु से प्रार्थना है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

पू. बापूः राष्ट्रसुख के संवर्धक

"पूज्य बापू द्वारा दिया जाने वाला नैतिकता का संदेश देश के कोने-कोने में जितना अधिक प्रसारित होगा, जितना अधिक बढ़ेगा, उतनी ही मात्रा में राष्ट्रसुख का संवर्धन होगा, राष्ट्र की प्रगति होगी। जीवन के हर क्षेत्र में इस प्रकार के संदेश की जरूरत है।"

(श्री लालकृष्ण आडवाणी, उपप्रधानमंत्री एवं केन्द्रीय गृहमंत्री, भारत सरकार।)

----------


## ravi chacha

सराहनीय प्रयासों की सफलता के लिए बधाई

"मुझे यह जानकर बड़ी प्रसन्नता हुई है कि 'संत श्री आसारामजी आश्रम न्यास' जन-जन में शांति, अहिंसा और भ्रातृत्व का संदेश पहुँचाने के लिए देश भर में सत्संग का आयोजन कर रहा है। उसके सराहनीय प्रयासों की सफलता के लिए मैं बधाई देता हूँ।"

श्री के. आर. नारायणन्, तत्कालीन राष्ट्रपति, भारत गणतंत्र, नई दिल्ली।

----------


## ravi chacha

आप समाज की सर्वांगीण उन्नति कर रहे हैं

"आज के भागदौड़ भरे स्पर्धात्मक युग में लुप्तप्राय-सी हो रही आत्मिक शांति का आपश्री मानवमात्र को सहज में अनुभव करा रहे हैं। आप आध्यात्मिक ज्ञान द्वारा समाज की सर्वांगीण उन्नति कर रहे हैं व उसमें धार्मिक एवं नैतिक आस्था को सुदृढ़ कर रहे हैं।

श्री कपिल सिब्बल, विज्ञान व प्रौद्योगिकी तथा महासागर विकास राज्यमंत्री, भारत सरकार।

----------


## ravi chacha

आपने दिव्य ज्ञान का प्रकाशपुंज प्रस्फुटित किया है

"आध्यात्मिक चेतना जागृत और विकसित करने हेतु भारतीय एवं वैश्विक समाज में दिव्य ज्ञान का जो प्रकाशपुंज आपने प्रस्फुटित किया है, संपूर्ण मानवता उससे आलोकित है। मूढ़ता, जड़ता, द्वंद्व और त्रितापों से ग्रस्त इस समाज में व्याप्त अनास्था तथा नास्तिकता का तिमिर समाप्त कर आस्था, संयम, संतोष और समाधान का जो आलोक आपने बिखेरा है, संपूर्ण समाज उसके लिए कृतज्ञ है।"

श्री कमलनाथ, वाणिज्य एवं उद्योग मंत्री, भारत सरकार।

----------


## ravi chacha

आपके परमार्थ कार्य में म.प्र. के लोगों को भी जुड़ने का अवसर मिले

" मैं ईश्वर से यही प्रार्थना करता हूँ कि वे हमें ऐसा मौका दें कि हम गुरु की वाणी को सुनकर अपने-आपको सुधार सकें। गुरु जी के श्री चरणों में सादर समर्पित होते हुए मध्यप्रदेश की जनता की ओर से प्रार्थना करता हूँ कि गुरुदेव! आप इस मध्यप्रदेश में बार-बार पधारें और हम लोगों को आशीर्वाद देते रहें ताकि परमार्थ के उस कार्य में, जो आपने पूरे देश में ही नहीं, देश के बाहर भी फैलाया है, मध्यप्रदेश के लोगों को भी जुड़ने का ज्यादा-से-ज्यादा अवसर मिले।"

----------


## ravi chacha

पुण्योदय पर संत समागम

"जीवन की दौड़-धूप से क्या मिलता है यह हम सब जानते हैं। फिर भी भौतिकवादी संसार में हम उसे छोड़ नहीं पाते। संत श्री आसारामजी जैसे दिव्य शक्तिसम्पन्न संत पधारें और हमको आध्यात्मिक शांति का पान कराकर जीवन की अंधी दौड़ से छुड़ायें, ऐसे प्रसंग कभी-कभी ही प्राप्त होते हैं। ये पूजनीय संतश्री संसार में रहते हुए भी पूर्णतः विश्वकल्याण के लिए चिन्तन करते हैं, कार्य करते हैं। लोगों को आनंदपूर्वक जीवन व्यतीत करने की कलाएँ और योगसाधना की युक्तियाँ बताते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

आज उनके समक्ष थोड़ी ही देर बैठने से एवं सत्संग सुनने से हमलोग और सब भूल गये हैं तथा भीतर शांति व आनंद का अनुभव कर रहे हैं। ऐसे संतों के दरबार में पहुँचना पुण्योदय का फल है। उन्हे सुनकर हमको लगता है कि प्रतिदिन हमें ऐसे सत्संग के लिए कुछ समय अवश्य निकालना चाहिए। पूज्य बापू जी जैसे महान संत व महापुरुष के सामने मैं अधिक क्या कहूँ? चाहे कुछ भी कहूँ, वह सब सूर्य के सामने चिराग दिखाने जैसा है।"

श्री मोतीलाल वोरा, अखिल भारतीय काँग्रेस कोषाध्यक्ष, पूर्व मुख्यमंत्री (म.प्र.), पूर्व राज्यपाल (उ.प्र.)।

----------


## ravi chacha

संतों के मार्गदर्शन में देश चलेगा तो आबाद होगा

"पूज्य बापू जी में कर्मयोग, भक्तियोग तथा ज्ञानयोग तीनों का ही समावेश है। आप आज करोड़ों-करोड़ों भक्तों का मार्गदर्शन कर रहे हैं। संतों के मार्गदर्शन में देश चलेगा तो आबाद होगा। मैं तो बड़े-बड़े नेताओं से यही कहता हूँ कि आप संतों का आशीर्वाद जरूर लो। इनके चरणों में अगर रहेंगे तो सत्ता रहेगी, टिकेगी तथा उसी से धर्म की स्थापना होगी।"

----------


## ravi chacha

हम प्रार्थना करते हैं कि देश में अमन चैन आये

"बापू जी ! हम अमन-चैन से रहना चाहते हैं, मगर देश के अंदर व बाहर ऐसी ताकते हैं जो हम लोगों को लड़ाती रहती हैं। मैं आपसे प्रार्थना करूँगा कि वे ताकतें कभी ताकतवर न हों। आप जैसे खुदा के प्यारे, जिनको उन्होंने यह रोशनी बख्शी है उनसे हम सब प्रार्थना करते हैं कि न सिर्फ इस प्रांत में बल्कि सम्पूर्ण देश में अमन-चैन आये और हम तरक्की की राह पर चलें।"

----------


## ravi chacha

राज्य अतिथि के रूप में पूज्य बापू जी का सम्मान

भारतभूमि अनादि काल से ब्रह्मनिष्ठ संतों एवं अवतारी महापुरुषों की चरणरज से पावन होती चली आ रही है। शास्त्रों में इन महापुरुषों को तन-मन में, जन-जन में सच्चिदानंद परमात्मा का आनंद-माधुर्य-चैतन्य जगाने वाले चलते-फिरते तीर्थ अर्थात् ʹजंगम-तीर्थʹ कहकर नवाजा गया है। जंगम तीर्थ की इस पावन श्रृंखला की वर्तमान कड़ी हैं सर्वहितकारी, विश्ववंदनीय ब्रह्मनिष्ठ संत श्री आसारामजी बापू।

----------


## ravi chacha

परम पूज्य बापूजी जब विभिन्न राज्यों में सत्संग-सद्भाव-सत्सेवा की पावन गंगा बहाते हुए भ्रमण करते हैं, तब अनेक राज्य सरकारें आपश्री को ʹराज्य-अतिथिʹ का दर्जा देकर आपका स्वागत-सम्मान करती हैं और आपके प्रति अपना अहोभाव व्यक्त करती हैं। अब तक बापू जी को राज्य-अतिथि का दर्जा देकर जनता में सुप्रतिष्ठा एवं सुयश पाने का सौभाग्य अनेक सरकारों ने पाया है, जैसे – 26 से 29 अप्रैल 2001 जम्मू-कश्मीर सरकार, 1 से 4 जून 2006 एवं 16-17 जून 2007 हिमाचल प्रदेश सरकार, 12 से 14 जुलाई 2010 उड़ीसा सरकार, 14 से 16 जुलाई 2010 छत्तीसगढ़ सरकार, 16 से 18 जुलाई 2010 मध्य प्रदेश सरकार तथा 25 से 30 सितम्बर 2010 कर्नाटक सरकार।

----------


## ravi chacha

धर्मप्रेमियों की बहुलतावाले इस भारत देश में जो-जो सरकारें इस प्रकार जनता के प्राणस्वरूप ब्रह्मनिष्ठ महापुरुषों का आदर-सम्मान करती हैं, उन सरकारों के प्रति भी जनता में सद्भाव-आदर की भावना बढ़ती जाती है। यह परम्परा जितनी-जितनी सशक्त होती जायेगी, उतना ही भारत के हर राज्य का भाग्योदय होता जायेगा और भारत वैश्विक महासत्ता के रूप में उभरता जायेगा। अमेरिका के पूर्व राष्ट्रपति जॉर्ज डब्ल्यू. बुश एवं वर्तमान राष्ट्रपति ओबामा दोनों एक ही बात पर बड़ा आश्चर्य व्यक्त कर चुके हैं कि भारत में ऐसा क्या है कि भारतवासी अमेरिकनों की तुलना में हर क्षेत्र में आगे हैं ! यह बात उन दोनों के लिए एक बहुत बड़ी गुत्थी बन गयी है। इसका रहस्य जानना हो तो भी उन्हें भारत की इस परम्परा का थोड़ा तो निर्वाह करना ही पड़ेगा। पूज्य बापू जी जैसे आत्मानुभवी महापुरुष के चरणों में जाना ही पड़ेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस पुस्तिका में छपे विभिन्न संत-महात्माओं एवं समाज के आगेवानों के उदगार पढ़कर आप जान सकते हैं कि परम पूज्य बापू जी तो सुख-समृद्धि का विस्तार करने वाली पावन गंगा के सदृश हैं, जिससे सभी अभिभूत हो रहे हैं, लाभान्वित हो रहे हैं। यहाँ दिये अनुभव-वचनामृत का पान तो आपके लिए एक आचमन मात्र है। और भी अनुभवों का अमृतपान करना हो तो आप आश्रम से प्रकाशित पुस्तक ʹदिव्य प्रेरणा-प्रकाशʹ पढ़ सकते हैं, सत्प्रेरणा पा सकते हैं और अपने जीवन को भी आनंदमय बना सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

ʹदिव्य प्रेरणा-प्रकाशʹ पुस्तक सभी को जरूर पढ़नी चाहिए। इसे पढ़ने से बच्चे तेजस्वी बनते हैं, नारियाँ स्वस्थ-सम्मानित जीवन जीने की कला प्राप्त करती हैं तथा भाइयों का स्वास्थ्य-बल, मनोबल एवं प्रभाव बढ़ता है। दिव्य प्रेरणा-प्रकाश में लिखा हुआ निम्नलिखित मंत्र दूध में देखते हुए 21 बार जप कर उस दूध को पीने से बुद्धिमान, वीर्यवान होना आसान हो जाता है।

ૐ नमो भगवते महाबले पराक्रमाय मनोभिलाषितं मनः स्तम्भ कुरु कुरु स्वाहा।

घर बैठे ʹऋषि प्रसादʹ व ʹलोक कल्याण सेतुʹ पत्र-पत्रिका आपको स्वस्थ, सुंदर, सम्मानित जीवन का कुछ प्रसाद परोसेंगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

मंत्र से आरोग्यता

बीजमंत्रों का महत्त्व समझकर उनका उच्चारण किया जाय तो बहुत सारे रोगों से छुटकारा मिलता है। उनका अलग-अलग अंगों एवं वातावरण पर असर होता है।

ʹૐʹ के ʹओʹ उच्चारण से ऊर्जाशक्ति का विकास होता है तो ʹमʹ से मानसिक शक्तियाँ विकसित होती हैं। ʹૐʹ से मस्तिष्क, पेट और सूक्ष्म इन्द्रियों पर सात्त्विक असर होता है। ʹह्रींʹ उच्चारण करने से पाचन-तंत्र, गले व हृदय पर तथा ʹह्रंʹ से पेट, जिगर, तिल्ली, आँतों व गर्भाशय पर अच्छा प्रभाव पड़ता है। औषधि को एकटक देखते हुए ʹૐ नमो नारायणाय।ʹ मंत्र का 21 बार जप करके फिर औषधि लेने से उसमें भगवद्-चेतना का प्रभाव आता है और विशेष लाभ होता है। रात को नींद न आती हो तो ʹशुद्धे-शुद्धे महायोगिनी महानिद्रे स्वाहा।ʹ इस मंत्र का जप-स्मरण करें। स्मरण करते-करते अवश्य अच्छी नींद आयेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुलसी भरोसे राम के, निश्चिंत होई सोय।

अनहोनी होनी नहीं, होनी होय सो होय।।

चिंतित व्यक्ति को अच्छी तरह इसका मनन करना चाहिए। किसी बिमारी के कारण नींद नहीं आती हो तो प्रातः ʹपानी प्रयोगʹ करें। (आधा से सवा लीटर पानी पियें) और उपरोक्त प्रयोग करें, अवश्य अच्छी नींद आयेगी। इससे बुरे सपने आने भी बंद हो जायेंगे, फिर भी आते हो तो सिरहाने के नीचे तीन मोरपंख रखके ʹૐ हरये नमः।ʹ मंत्र का जप करके सोयें तो बुरे विचार और बुरे स्वप्न धीरे-धीरे छू होने लगेंगे।

यदि कोई शिशु रात को चौंकता है, उसे नींद नहीं आती, माँ को जगाता है, परेशान रहता है तो उसको सिरहाने के नीचे फिटकरी रख दें। इससे उसे बढ़िया नींद आयेगी। (धनात्मक ऊर्जा बनाने वाला फिटकरी युक्त ʹवास्तुदोष-निवारकʹ प्रसाद आश्रम से निःशुल्क मिलता है। उसे शिशु के सिरहाने के नीचे रखें। उसे अपने घर के कमरों में पश्चिम दिशा में रखने से ग्रहबाधा की निवृत्ति और सुख-शांति में वृद्धि होती है।–सम्पादक)

----------


## ravi chacha

स्मरणशक्ति का विकास

स्मृतिकला तीन प्रकार की होती हैः तात्कालिक स्मृति, अल्पकालिक स्मृति तथा दीर्घकालिक स्मृति। मनुष्य में ये तीनों प्रकार विकसित होते हैं। अतः मनुष्य को प्रकृति का सर्वश्रेष्ठ प्राणी कहा जाता है। परीक्षा में प्रश्नपत्र को देखकर घबरा जाने से आज अनेक विद्यार्थी याद किये हुए पाठ भी भूल जाते हैं। जबकि प्राचीन काल में महर्षि वाल्मीकि ने जप-ध्यान के द्वारा अपनी बौद्धिक शक्तियों का इतना विकास किया कि श्रीरामावतार से पूर्व ही उन्होंने श्रीराम की जीवनी को ʹरामायणʹ के रूप में लिपिबद्ध कर दिया। इसी प्रकार महर्षि वेदव्यासजी ने ʹश्रीमद् भागवत महापुराणʹ आज से हजारों वर्ष पूर्व ही कलियुगी मनुष्यों के लक्षण बता दिये थे। स्मरणशक्ति को बढ़ाने वाला भ्रामरी प्राणायाम हमारे ऋषियों की एक विलक्षण खोज है। सुबह, दोपहर, शाम तीनों संध्याओं के समय खाली पेट भ्रामरी प्राणायाम करने से स्मरणशक्ति का चमत्कारिक विकास होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

भ्रामरी प्राणायाम कैसे करें ? दोनों हाथों की तर्जनी (अँगूठे के पासवाली उँगली से दोनों कानों के छिद्रों को बंद कर लें। इसके बाद खूब गहरा श्वास लेकर कुछ समय तक रोके रखें, तत्पश्चात मुख बंद करके श्वास छोड़ते हुए भौंरे के गुंजन की तरह ʹૐ.....ʹ का लम्बा गुंजन करें। मस्तिष्क की कोशिकाओं में हो रहे स्पंदन पर अपने मन को एकाग्र रखें। श्वास लेने व छोड़ने की क्रिया नथुनों के द्वारा ही होनी चाहिए। श्वास छोड़ते समय होंठ बंद रखें तथा ऊपर व नीचे के दाँतों के बीच कुछ फासला रखें। प्रारम्भ में सुबह, दोपहर अथवा शाम जिस संध्या में समय मिलता हो, इस प्राणायाम का नियमित रूप से दस-दस मिनट अभ्यास करें। एक माह बाद प्रतिदिन एक-एक मिनट बढ़ाते हुए तीस मिनट तक (अपनी क्षमता के अनुसार) यह प्राणायाम कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

त्राटकः त्राटक से एकाग्रता तथा बुद्धि का विकास होता है। एकाग्र मन से पढ़ा हुआ याद भी शीघ्र हो जाता है। व्यक्ति का मन जितना एकाग्र होता है, समाज पर उसकी वाणी, स्वभाव तथा क्रिया-कलापों का उतना ही गहरा प्रभाव पड़ता है। त्राटक का अर्थ है किसी निश्चित आसन पर बैठकर किसी निश्चित वस्तु, बिंदु, मूर्ति, दीपक, चाँद, तारे आदि को बिना पलकें झपकाये एकटक देखना। त्राटक व ध्यान-भजन के समय देशी गाय के घी का दीया जलाना लाभदायक होता है, जबकि मोमबत्ती से कार्बन डाईऑक्साइड निकलती है जो हानिकारक है।

भाँग, शराब, चाय, बीड़ी, कॉफी आदि पदार्थों के सेवन से स्मरणशक्ति क्षीण हो जाती है। गाय का दूध, गेहूँ, चावल, ताजा मक्खन, अखरोट तथा तुलसी के पत्ते इत्यादि के सेवन से जीवनशक्ति और स्मरणशक्ति का विकास होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शीतऋतुचर्या

शीत ऋतु में खारा तथा मधुर रसप्रधान आहार लेना चाहिए।

पचने में भारी, पौष्टिकता से भरपूर, गरम व स्निग्ध प्रकृति के, घी से बने पदार्थों का यथायोग्य सेवन करना चाहिए।

उड़द पाक, सालम पाक, सौभाग्य शुंठी पाक जैसे पुष्टिकारक पदार्थों या च्यवनप्राश का उपयोग करना चाहिए। सौभाग्य शुंठी पाक की महिमा शिवजी ने पार्वती जी को बतायी थी। इसके आगे सारे पाक बौने हो जाते हैं। 3000 रूपये प्रति किलो किसी संस्था में बिकता है। शास्त्रों से लेकर समिति ने बनाया और करीब 250 रूपये प्रति किलो मिले ऐसी व्यवस्था की जा रही है।

मौसमी फल व शाक, दूध, रबड़ी, घी, मक्खन, मट्ठा, शहद, उड़द, खजूर, तिल, खोपरा, मेथी, पीपर, सूखा मेवा तथा चरबी बढ़ाने वाले अन्य पौष्टिक पदार्थ इस ऋतु में सेवन योग्य माने जाते हैं। प्रातः सेवन हेतु रात को भिगोये हुए कच्चे चने (खूब चबा-चबाकर खायें), मूँगफली, गुड़, गाजर, केला, शकरकंद, सिंघाड़ा, आँवला आदि कम खर्च में सेवन किये जाने वाले पौष्टिक पदार्थ हैं।

इन दिनों ताजा दही, छाछ, नींबू आदि का सेवन कर सकते हैं। खट्टे दही से सदैव बचें। भूख को मारना या समय पर भोजन न करना स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

त्रिदोषशामक व रोग-प्रतिरोधक प्रयोग

लाभः इससे वायु-पित्त-कफ संबंधी 132 बीमारियों के अलावा इन दोषों की मिश्रित विकृति से अन्य जो सैंकड़ों बीमारियाँ होती हैं, वे नहीं हो पायेंगी।

इस मुद्रा को करने से श्वेत-प्रदर, धातुक्षय, स्वप्नदोष आदि सभी तकलीफें, पेट के अनेक विकार (कब्ज, एसिडिटी, गैस, दर्द, बवासीर आदि) तो दूर होंगे ही, साथ ही आपकी कुंडलिनी शक्ति, प्राणशक्ति ऊर्ध्वगामी हो जायेगी। काम-क्रोधादि षडरिपुओं पर विजय पाने में मदद मिलेगी।

विधिः सुबह खाली पेट भूमि पर चटाई, कम्बल इत्यादि विद्युत की कुचालक बिछायत बिछा के पूर्व या दक्षिण की तरफ सिर करके श्वासन में लेट जायें। पूरा श्वास बाहर फेंक दें व पेट को अंदर-बाहर (बाहर कम, अंदर ज्यादा) 20-25 बार करें। ऐसा 3 बार श्वास छोड़ कर करने से 60-70 बार पेट की क्रिया हो जायेगी। श्वास बाहर निकाल के 30-40 बार गुदाद्वार का आकुंचन-प्रसरण करें, जैसे घोड़ा लीद छोड़ते समय करता है। इस प्रक्रिया को 4-5 बार दुहराना है, जिससे आकुंचन-प्रसरण 150 से 200 बार हो जायेगा। इसे ʹस्थल बस्तिʹ कहते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

मंत्रदीक्षा से सफलता

परम पूज्य संत श्री आशारामजी बापू मंत्रदीक्षा के समय विद्यार्थियों को सारस्वत्य मंत्र और अन्य दीक्षार्थियों को गुरुमंत्र की दीक्षा देते हैं। सारस्वत्य के जप से बुद्धि कुशाग्र बनती है और विद्यार्थी मेधावी होता है। दीक्षा के समय सिखायी जाने वाली यौगिक युक्तियों से फेफड़े व हृदय मजबूत बनते हैं, रोगप्रतिकारक शक्ति व धारणाशक्ति बढ़ती है। ऐसे अनेक-अनेक फायदे होते हैं। सारस्वत्य मंत्र की दीक्षा पाकर कई विद्यार्थियों ने अपना भविष्य उज्जवल बनाया है। वीरेन्द्र मेहता नामक एक सामान्य विद्यार्थी ने ʹऑक्सफोर्ड डिक्शनरीʹ के 80000 हजार शब्द पृष्ठ संख्या सहित याद कर एक महान विश्वविक्रम दर्ज किया है। तांशु नामक 5 साल के छोटे से बच्चे ने दिल्ली की जोखिम भरी सड़कों पर 10 कि.मी. कार चलाकर अपने छोटे भाई की जान बचायी। उसे राष्ट्रपति एवं अनेक मान्यवरों द्वारा सम्मानित किया गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

कमजोर स्मृतिवाला अजय मिश्रा व भैंस चराने वाला क्षितीश सोनी इन विद्यार्थियों ने बापू जी से सारस्वत्य मंत्र की दीक्षा लेकर उसका अनुष्ठान किया। परिणाम यह हुआ कि अजय मिश्रा नोकिया कंपनी में ʹविश्वस्तरीय प्रबंधकʹ हुए और क्षितीश सोनी ʹगो एयरʹ हवाई जहाज कम्पनी में ʹमुख्य इंजीनीयरʹ पद पर पहुँचे हैं। अजय मिश्रा का सालाना वेतन 30 लाख रूपये और क्षितीश सोनी का सालाना वेतन 21.60 लाख रूपये हैं। ʹनेशनल रिसर्च डेवलपमैंट कॉरपोरेशनʹ के राष्ट्रीय पुरस्कार से सम्मानित युवा वैज्ञानिक और फिजियोथेरेपिस्ट डॉ. राहुल कत्याल अपने कमजोर विद्यार्थी-जीवन को याद कर कहते हैं कि "पूज्य बापू जी से प्राप्त सारस्वत्य मंत्रदीक्षा प्रतिभा विकास की संजीवनी बूटी है।" उपरोक्त सभी विद्यार्थी अपने यश का श्रेय बापू जी की कृपा से प्राप्त सारस्वत्य  मंत्रदीक्षा और यौगिक प्रयोगों को ही देते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

भारत के सबसे तेज बोलर इशांत शर्मा अपने यश का सारा श्रेय बापू जी से प्राप्त मार्गदर्शन व कृपा को देते हैं। वे कहते हैं- "पूज्य बापू जी की मंत्रदीक्षा व संयम-सदाचार के उपदेश से जीवन के हर क्षेत्र में विद्यार्थियों को अप्रतिम सफलता मिल सकती है। ʹदिव्य प्रेरणा प्रकाशʹ ग्रंथ के हर विद्यार्थी को पढ़ना ही चाहिए।"

आश्रम द्वारा आयोजित ʹविद्यार्थी उत्थान शिविरʹ व ʹविद्यार्थी उज्जवल भविष्य निर्माण शिविरʹ विद्यार्थियों के लिए वरदान ही सिद्ध होते हैं। ʹदिव्य प्रेरणा-प्रकाश ज्ञान प्रतियोगिताʹ अब तक 30 लाख से अधिक विद्यार्थी लाभान्वित हो चुके हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे प्रभु! आनन्ददाता!! ज्ञान हमको दीजिये।

हे प्रभु! आनन्ददाता !! ज्ञान हमको दीजिये।

शीघ्र सारे दुर्गुणों को दूर हमसे कीजिये।। हे प्रभु......

लीजिये हमको शरण में हम सदाचारी बनें।

ब्रह्मचारी धर्मरक्षक वीर व्रतधारी बनें।। हे प्रभु......

निंदा किसी की हम किसी से भूलकर भी न करें।

ईर्ष्या कभी भी हम किसी से भूलकर भी न करें।। हे प्रभु...

सत्य बोलें झूठ त्यागें मेल आपस में करें।

दिव्य जीवन हो हमारा यश तेरा गाया करें।। हे प्रभु....

जाय हमारी आयु हे प्रभु ! लोक के उपकार में।

हाथ डालें हम कभी न भूलकर अपकार में।। हे प्रभु....

कीजिये हम पर कृपा अब ऐसी हे परमात्मा!

मोह मद मत्सर रहित होवे हमारी आत्मा।। हे प्रभु....

प्रेम से हम गुरुजनों की नित्य ही सेवा करें।

प्रेम से हम संस्कृति ही नित्य ही सेवा करें।। हे प्रभु...

योगविद्या ब्रह्मविद्या हो अधिक प्यारी हमें।

ब्रह्मनिष्ठा प्राप्त करके सर्वहितकारी बनें।। हे प्रभु....

----------


## ravi chacha

संत मिलन को जाइये

कबीर सोई दिन भला जा दिन साधु मिलाय। अंक भरे भरि भेटिये पाप शरीरां जाय।।1।।

कबीर दरशन साधु के बड़े भाग दरशाय। जो होवे सूली सजा काटै ई टरी जाय।।2।।

दरशन कीजै साधु का दिन में कई-कई बार। आसोजा का मेह ज्यों बहुत कर उपकार।।3।।

कई बार नहीं कर सकै दोय बखत कर लेय। कबीर साधु दरस ते काल दगा नहीं देय।।4।।

दोय बखत नहीं कर सकै तीजे दिन करू जाय। कबीर साधु दरस ते उतर भौ जल पार।।5।।

दूजै दिन नहीं कर सकै तीजै दिन करू जाय। कबीर साधु दरस ते मोक्ष मुक्ति फल पाय।।।6।।

तीजै चौथे नहीं करै सातें दिन करू जाय। या में विलंब न कीजिये कहै कबीर समुझाय।।7।।

सातैं दिन नहीं करि सकै पाख पाख करि लेय। कहे कबीर सो भक्तजन जन्म सुफल करि लेय।।8।।

पाख पाख नहीं करि सकै मास मास करू जाय। ता में देर न लाइये कहै कबीर समुझाय।।9।।

मात पिता सुत इस्तरी आलस बन्धु कानि। साधु दरस को जब चलै ये अटकावे खानि।।10।।

इन अटकाया ना रहै साधु दरस को जाय। कबीर सोई संत जन मोक्ष मुक्ति फल पाय।।11।।

----------


## ravi chacha

विघ्न बाधा निवारक प्रयोग

हल्दी और चावल पीसकर उसके घोल से घर के प्रवेश द्वार पर ʹૐʹ बना दें। यह घर को बाधाओं से सुरक्षित रखने में मदद करता है। केवल हल्दी के घोल से भी ʹૐʹ लिखें तो यही फल प्राप्त होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

लक्ष्मीवर्धक प्रयोग

ʹश्री हरि... श्री हरि.... श्री हरिʹ थोड़ी देर जप करें। तीन बार जपने से एक मंत्र हुआ। उत्तराभिमुख होकर इस मंत्र की 1-2 माला शांतिपूर्वक करें और चलते-फिरते भी इसका जप करें तो विशेष लाभ होगा और रोजी रोटी के साथ ही शांति, भक्ति और आनंद भी बढ़ेगा। जल में गौमूत्र मिलाकर स्नान करने से पापों का नाश होता है। दही लगाकर स्नान करने से लक्ष्मी बढ़ती है। (अग्नि पुराणः 267,6,7) लक्ष्मी की इच्छा रखने वाले को दूध खुला नहीं छोड़ना चाहिए, ढककर रखना चाहिए। स्मृति एवं स्वास्थ्य वर्धक प्रयोगः आश्रम की गौ चंदन (स्पेशल) धूपबत्ती जलाने से वातावरण ऋणायनों से समृद्ध हो जाता है और कमरा बंद करके उसके पवित्र वातावरण में प्राणायाम करने से स्मृतिशक्ति, आरोग्यशक्ति, रोगप्रतिकारक शक्ति में बढ़ोतरी होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बोधायन ऋषि प्रणीत दरिद्रतानाशक प्रयोग

28 दिन (4 सप्ताह) तक सफेद बछड़े वाली सफेद गाय के दूध की खीर बनायें। खीर बनाते समय दूध को ज्यादा उबालना नहीं चाहिए। चावल पानी में पकायें, फिर दूध डालकर एक-दो उबाल दे दें। उस खीर का सूर्यनारायण को भोग लगायें। सूर्यनारायण का स्मरण करें और खीर को देखते-देखते एक हजार बार ओंकार का जप करें। फिर स्वयं भोग लगायें। जप के प्रारम्भ में यह विनियोग बोलें – ૐकार मंत्र गायत्री छंदः अंतर्यामी ऋषि परमात्मा देवता अंतर्यामी प्रीतिअर्थे, परमात्मप्राप्ति अर्थे जपे विनियोग। इससे ब्रह्मचर्य की रक्षा होगी, तेजस्विता बढ़ेगी तथा सात जन्मों की दरिद्रता दूर होकर सुख-सम्पदा की प्राप्ति होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

रोग प्रतिकारक शक्ति वर्धक

पहले के जमाने में गाँवों में पर्वों, त्यौहारों, उत्सवों के अवसर पर तथा नूतन वर्ष के प्रथम दिन अशोक और नीम के वृक्षों के पत्तों के तोरण (बंदनवार) बाँधते थे, जिससे कि वहाँ से लोग गुजरें तो वर्ष भर प्रसन्न रहें, निरोग रहें। अशोक और नीम के पत्तों में रोगप्रतिकारक शक्ति होती है। उस तोरण के नीचे से गुजरकर जाने से रोगप्रतिकारक शक्ति बनी रहती है। पर्वों उत्सवों के अवसरों पर आप भी अपने घरों में तोरण बाँधो तो अच्छा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आश्रम के सेवाकार्यों की झलक

सत्संगः देश-विदेश में सदविचारों, सुसंस्कारों, यौगिक क्रियाओं व स्वास्थ्यप्रद युक्तियों का ज्ञान बाँटा जा रहा है। असंख्य लोग असाध्य रोगों से मुक्ति पा रहे हैं। ध्यान योग शिविरों में कुंडलिनी योग व ध्यान योग द्वारा तनाव व विकारों से छुटकारा दिलाकर लोगों की सुषुप्त शक्तियों को जागृत किया जाता है। विद्यार्थी उत्थान शिविरः इनमें पूज्य बापूजी के सान्निध्य में विद्यार्थियों को ज्ञान-ध्यान-यौगिक क्रियाओं का प्रसाद प्राप्त होता है। सत्साहित्य प्रकाशनः आश्रम द्वारा 14 भाषाओं में 345 पुस्तकों का प्रकाशन किया जा रहा है। मासिक पत्रिका ʹऋषि प्रसादʹ 7 भाषाओं में प्रकाशित की जा रही है। मासिक पत्र ʹलोक कल्याण सेतुʹ भी प्रकाशित होता है। बाल संस्कार केन्द्रः ये 18000 केन्द्र विद्यार्थियों में सुसंस्कार सिंचन में रत हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

पिछड़े लोगों का विकासः गरीबों, आदिवासियों को नियमित निःशुल्क अनाज-वितरण, भंडारे (भोजन-प्रसाद वितरण), अनाज, वस्त्र, बर्तन, बच्चों को नोटबुकें, मिठाई प्रसाद आदि का वितरण तथा नकद आर्थिक सहायता देने का कार्य बड़े पैमाने पर होता है। प्याऊः सार्वजनिक स्थलों पर शीतल छाछ व जल का निःशुल्क वितरण होता है। ʹभजन करो, भोजन करो, रोजी पाओʹ योजनाः जो बेरोजगार या नौकरी-धंधा करने में सक्षम नहीं हैं उन्हें सुबह से शाम तक जप, कीर्तन, सत्संग का लाभ देकर भोजन और रोजी दी जाती है ताकि गरीबी, बेरोजगारी घटे व जप-कीर्तन से वातावरण की शुद्धि हो।

----------


## ravi chacha

आपातकालीन सेवाः अकाल, बाढ़, भूकंप, सुनामी तांडव – सभी में आश्रम ने निरंतर सेवाएँ दी हैं। गौ-सेवाः विभिन्न राज्यों में 9 बड़ी गौशालाओं का संचालन हो रहा है, जिनमें कत्लखाने ले जाने से रोकी गयीं हजारों गायों की सेवा की जा रही है। ʹयुवा सेवा संघʹ तथा युवाधन सुरक्षा व व्यसनमुक्ति अभियानः इनसे युवाओं को मार्गदर्शन मिल रहा है तथा व्यसनों के व्यसन छूट रहे हैं। चिकित्सा-सेवाः निर्दोष चिकित्सा पद्धतियों से निष्णात वैद्यों द्वारा उपचार किये जाते हैं। ʹनिःशुल्क चिकित्सा शिविरोंʹ का आयोजन होता है। दूर-दराज के आदिवासी व ग्रामीण क्षेत्रों में चल-चिकित्सालय जाते हैं। अस्पतालों में सेवाः मरीजों में फल, दूध व दवाओं का वितरण किया जाता है।

----------


## lalitji

रवि जी अपडेट करते रहे बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है जी

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## loolugupta

bahut hi achchha sutra

----------

